# KRAZY KUTTING CAR CLUB PLAQUE SALE- $125 A PLAQUE



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Now that we are doing so much work we can pass along our savings to the customer with these new prices for 2011. all car Club plaques from 155 to 100 each Chrome and still 3/6th steel 14" width by 10" tall, Bike plaques 10" wide by 8" tall, Pendents up to 6" wide.


Car club plaques Chrome $115
Car Club Plaques Gold $155
Car Club Plaques Engraved Chrome $210
Car Club Plaques Engraved 2 tone $260
Bike Plaques Chrome $75
Bike Plaques Gold $100
Bike Plaques engraved chrome $120
Bike Plaques engraved 2 tone $150
Pendant Chrome $40
Pendants Gold $50
Pendants engraved chrome $60
Pendants Engraved 2 tone $80
Car Club License plate toppers $30 S.S. Polished
Car Club Back PLates Chrome ea $40
Lapel pins $20 ea Chrome
Lapel Pins $25 ea Gold



discounts on orders of 5 or more


Call or PM Fabian at (928)726-2958 or Jose Carrillo at (928)750-2325 or Mando at [email protected] or santiago at (928)7502324
THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTINUED SUPPORT!

*Edited price per Mando


----------



## 1SNOOPY (Apr 12, 2007)

BIKE PLAQUES???$$$???


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## AZ state-city CG (Sep 27, 2008)

wat's the turn around time??


----------



## arabretard (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1SNOOPY_@Feb 9 2009, 01:30 PM~12952023
> *BIKE PLAQUES???$$$???
> *


85.00 1/8" thick 8" wide chrome finish


> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's+Feb 9 2009, 01:38 PM~12952092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

Engraving Iz Sick ! :nicoderm:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: NICE


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez_@Feb 9 2009, 06:46 PM~12955482
> *Engraving Iz Sick !  :nicoderm:
> *


x2


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I visited Johnny at the shop today. I was impressed by the work they had completed at their shop and all the equipment they have, 
Shit, they do some clean work, so I am having them do some items for my rag.
Thx Johnny and Mando.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey what's up??? I am down the road from you guys in El Centro, Ca. I will try and come see you guys soon. I am wanting to do some metal work for some T-Shirt display cabinets that will be going in some stores. I am just waiting on the specs to come back from one of the stores. They will be made with wood but will have my name across the top in metal... like what you make. Maybe you guys can PM me so we can plan a time to meet, Thanks


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

What kinda machine you working with is it laser or water jet what brand???


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's some firme work homie. We're here in the BayArea and lookin for a reputible vendor to get some plaques made. What info would you need from us to get some plaques started?

Aztec Creations Car Club
San Jose,CA


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

wassup Johnny! I tried to leave you a PM but your inbox was full. hit me up let me know if you got the updated logo file?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

is that 14"x10". is the 10" including the legs i assume??


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2009, 11:02 AM~12959710
> *What kinda machine you working with is it laser or water jet what brand???
> *


They use a FlowJet waterjet machine. Its a very bad ass machine I was there myself when Johnny cut some parts for me at TNT after we spent the day working on drawings


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 239LuLuStylez+Feb 9 2009, 07:46 PM~12955482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 9 2009, 11:21 PM~12958738
> *I visited Johnny at the shop today. I was impressed by the work they had completed at their shop and all the equipment they have,
> Shit, they do some clean work, so I am having them do some items for my rag.
> Thx Johnny and Mando.
> ...


What's up Albert, thanks for postn the pic was kool havn u at the shops. Sorry we're way out in the boonies, now u know why all i do is work cause it takes me 20min to get into town. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sent you an email, did you get it?


----------



## WESTMINSTER*OC (Mar 4, 2006)

IS THE PRICE JUST FOR A BASIC PLAQUE..?
DOES THAT INCLUDE CHROME AND IS THERE AN EXTRA FEE FOR THE ENGRAVING..?

THE WORK LOOKS GREAT..
GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALES..


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY+Feb 10 2009, 12:06 AM~12959239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waterjet "Flow inc" theyr located in Kent WA (just got back from Seattle from a CAD class as their headquarters their) Beautifull state WA. 



> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8+Feb 10 2009, 01:37 AM~12959861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct, legs are usually 3in -4In long



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 10 2009, 06:59 AM~12960451
> *They use a FlowJet waterjet machine.  Its a very bad ass machine I was there myself when Johnny cut some parts for me at TNT after we spent the day working on drawings
> *


That's right n we gave Tony our biz partner a complete Computer package with the Flow software to help us Cad out his bike parts, plaques etc. Thanks Tony :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTMINSTER*OC_@Feb 10 2009, 09:36 AM~12961293
> *IS THE PRICE JUST FOR A BASIC PLAQUE..?
> DOES THAT INCLUDE CHROME AND IS THERE AN EXTRA FEE FOR THE ENGRAVING..?
> 
> ...


What's up carnal, that price is for pretty much any 1pc plaque u can think of. Yes it includes chrome (Speedy in Long Beach handles chroming process for us) Yes there is an extra fee for the engraving $125.00. What we are trying to do here at Karzicon is provide everyone with the oppurtunity to take advantage of our great resources and partnerships that we've established due to amount of work we handle. We are a full service shop that does everything from body modifications, hydros, paint, kustom suspensions,kustom car grills, kustom bike parts etc etc. 

By the way Big Sal from Goodtimes Yuma chapter is handlin some anniverary plaques for Goodtimes, here the pics.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 10 2009, 11:25 AM~12961210
> *Sent you an email, did you get it?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 10 2009, 10:02 AM~12961515
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Dayum homie ur impatient like a mug,hahaha. Yeah i'm checkn it right now only thing is i have to open it with ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR so give me a minute to check it out Jason. thats a good thing cause hopefully ur just as eager to send me the money and get ur plaques going. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 10 2009, 12:05 PM~12961537
> *Dayum homie ur impatient like a mug,hahaha. Yeah i'm checkn it right now only thing is i have to open it with ADOBE ILLUSTRATOR so give me a minute to check it out Jason. thats a good thing cause hopefully ur just as eager to send me the money and get ur plaques going.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HA!HA! Naw homie, take your time, I just wanted to make sure you recieved it. And if you need it in another format let me know.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 10 2009, 10:08 AM~12961558
> *HA!HA! Naw homie, take your time, I just wanted to make sure you recieved it. And if you need it in another format let me know.
> *


Cool carnal, normally i ask for jpeg or bmp or even pdf to open them up without havn to upload Adobe, so i'm checkn out right now and if i can't look at it i'll let u know. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 10 2009, 12:09 PM~12961569
> *Cool carnal, normally i ask for jpeg or bmp or even pdf to open them up without havn to upload Adobe, so i'm checkn out right now and if i can't look at it i'll let u know.  :biggrin:
> *


Sent you a jpeg just incase to your email. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 10 2009, 10:36 AM~12961761
> *Sent you a jpeg just incase to your email.  :biggrin:
> *


Got it , thank u it came tru perfect. Blue and black Subliminal. Is that font caligraphy?? N u want that trim that goes around the entire plaque right? Lmk. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 10 2009, 01:12 PM~12962071
> *Got it , thank u it came tru perfect. Blue and black Subliminal. Is that font caligraphy?? N u want that trim that goes around the entire plaque right? Lmk.  :biggrin:
> *


font is Merced I think or bd merced??? Show me some optiond with and without the outline. You are the artist


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Feb 10 2009, 12:29 PM~12962808
> *
> *


 :wave: What up G.


----------



## 239LuLuStylez (Jan 5, 2009)

" Karzicon is provide everyone with the oppurtunity to take advantage of our great resources and partnerships that we've established "

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the kind of service we here at Krazy Kutting provide to serious customers that waste no time and deposit the money the same day they call me. I will cut these and post em up later tonite, Art called/emailed/depostited money all in on day (Today) Thanks Art. :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

Damm dat waz fast! Paid it diz mornin and got done in a matter of hours. That's wat i'm talkin about. Thankz Johnnie. Cant wait to see what it looks like cut. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 10 2009, 04:12 PM~12964832
> *Damm dat waz fast! Paid it diz mornin and got done in a matter of hours. That's wat i'm talkin about. Thankz Johnnie. Cant wait to see what it looks like cut. :biggrin:
> *


No problem homie, just have to finish Cadding Neto's clubs plaques "Unity" from Phoenix AZ they orderd 11 gold/chrome two toned and fully Engraved. N two more that deposited the money as well so i'm gonna Cad for bout 2more hours and kut. Remember the Waterjet is in my backyard so i'm gonna eat dinner then walk to it to kut out all these plaques. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 10 2009, 08:46 AM~12961379
> *Hell yeah , funny u mention that cause i saw ur thread and u do some bad ass work urself!!!! So we would defenitly b interested in tradin work with u, we need some shirts so call me asap 619 861 6551, we want them by Phoenix hopefully it's not to short of notice.  :biggrin:
> Waterjet "Flow inc" theyr located in Kent WA (just got back from Seattle from a CAD class as their headquarters their) Beautifull state WA. Thanks man, we are definetly reputable and can handle ur clubs plaque needs from 1 plaque to 100. So let me know  when ur ready, just send me a black/white jpeg of u c c logo if u have it. If not send me a picture of what u want it to look like (can be a back of a tshirt,banner etc) and i'll handle it. Thanks bro. Pm sent.  :biggrin:
> What up Brandon i'll pm u after i check my emails.
> ...


Was the class offered by them as part of pruschase ?? if you dont mind me asking what did it set you back you can pm me if u want im in auto cad class right now its bad ass i just scored a 2009 commercial non expering liscense for $400  :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 10 2009, 04:51 PM~12965196
> *Was the class offered by them as part of pruschase ?? if you dont mind me asking what did it set you back you can pm me if u want im in auto cad class right now its bad ass i just scored a 2009 commercial non expering liscense for $400   :biggrin:
> *


They have been a great partner for us and we've established a good repoire with them, feel free to contact them and get their info. Thanks on the Cad help but i'm good. Peace homie.


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 10 2009, 12:06 PM~12963106
> *:wave:  What up G.
> *


nothin much how you doing ?......you do some good ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I contacted you via email Krazykutting.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN+Feb 10 2009, 05:15 PM~12965372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool i'll check it out tomorow when i read all my pm's and emails. Thank u. :biggrin:


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

As the VP of the Aztec Creations C.C. I'm liken the bizz Krazy Kutting has to offer and am presenting it to our Pres. and board members reviewing our options. I'd like to get you a sketch to see what you can do with it. What are your bizz hours so that we can talk off line?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Feb 10 2009, 09:04 PM~12967698
> *As the VP of the Aztec Creations C.C. I'm liken the bizz Krazy Kutting has to offer and am presenting it to our Pres. and board members reviewing our options. I'd like to get you a sketch to see what you can do with it. What are your bizz hours so that we can talk off line?
> *


Sound great carnal. U can contact me 619 861 6551 between 7am and 7pm Monday thru Saturday (i turn my phone off on Sundays) . My name is Johnny Aguirre and am lookn forward to hearing from u . :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Feb 10 2009, 04:06 PM~12964760-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright i did cut these last nite, but i had two local customers show up at our shop yesterday evening and i sold them a two pump setup and i designed them parts for their kustom 26" bike. Here's the Consafos plaque already kut, off to chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP JOHNNY? SENT YOU A PM. YOU GOT ANY PICS OF ANY GRILLS YOU'VE DONE? I GOT A 79 MONTE AND GOT A GRILL, BUT JUST WANTED TO SEE SOME PICS OF YOUR WORK.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 11 2009, 07:07 AM~12971481
> *Alright i did cut these last nite, but i had two local customers show up at our shop yesterday evening and i sold them a two pump setup and i designed them parts for their kustom 26" bike. Here's the Consafos plaque already kut, off to chrome.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


all that done in one day thanks johnny :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 11 2009, 10:42 AM~12972862
> *all that done in one day thanks johnny :biggrin:
> *


No problem carnal, that's the kind of service u can provide when the machines are literally in ur backyard and when u take pride and love what u do. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's the Cad design for Neto's club from Phoenix "Unity c.c." will cut 11 tonight for them. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 11 2009, 08:50 PM~12972932
> *Here's the Cad design for Neto's club from Phoenix "Unity c.c." will cut 11 tonight for them.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Email sent bro


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 11 2009, 09:48 AM~12972923
> *No problem carnal, that's the kind of service u can provide when the machines are literally in ur backyard and when u take pride and love what u do.  :biggrin:
> *


the bike plaque will look the same right


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 11 2009, 10:51 AM~12972941
> *the bike plaque will look the same right
> *


Yes sir, :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

wish i would of went here first i guess we all learn are lessons thanks johnny :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Brandon here u go bro, here's ur Caded File just got it like 20min ago. Hope i didn't take to long to Cad it for u,lol. :biggrin: 
No i'm really hopn u guys see why we don't charge any design fees.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 11 2009, 10:50 AM~12972932
> *Here's the Cad design for Neto's club from Phoenix "Unity c.c." will cut 11 tonight for them.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 11 2009, 02:53 PM~12974622
> *Brandon here u go bro, here's ur Caded File just got it like 20min ago. Hope i didn't take to long to Cad it for u,lol.  :biggrin:
> No i'm really hopn u guys see why we don't charge any design fees.
> 
> ...


Alright here's the 3rd plaque that i Caded today. Thanks to all the cool layitlow members for their strong continued support, we'll try and get faster and better. :biggrin: 

This one's for Looney from Lake Havasu Arizona. :biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*GOOD WORK*


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Johnny, that looks great


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 11 2009, 10:50 AM~12972932
> *Here's the Cad design for Neto's club from Phoenix "Unity c.c." will cut 11 tonight for them.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Here's Neto's club plaque


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

did you get my email? I just want to know if I can send you a vector file and you can do your thing with it.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Feb 12 2009, 04:11 PM~12985818
> *did you get my email? I just want to know if I can send you a vector file and you can do your thing with it.
> *


Sure did i responded to u via email, just in case i'm real curious to see ur file. Can u send it to me in Jpeg,Bmp,Pdf,Png format. Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sweet deal, just got it. :biggrin: 

Will send out this weekend


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Plaque i got the green light to Cad for Bryan from Texas. Gave me the green light last night and here it is. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gulfcoastdzigns_@Feb 13 2009, 09:34 PM~12998558
> *VERY NICE WORK,YOUR WORK INSPIRES ME ,MUCH RESPECT FROM ''GULFCOAST DZIGNS'',STOP BY MY SPACE SOMETIME,HERES MY LINK
> http://www.myspace.com/gulfcoastdzigns
> 
> *


Gracias carnal, we're trying everyday to get better and better. We all enjoy and luv what we do here and just want to share it with the lowridin community. I have alot of respect for fellow cutters/fabricators so ur kind words mean alot to me. Thanks for the Myspace offer, i dont' have a myspace profile yet but as soon as i do create one i'll hit u up.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some mini Bike plaques i cut today.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

hey Johnny can you PM me with payment options. whats the best way to get the money to ya.....


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

hey wassup homie how are you doing? i just saw your thread on the car club plauqes, i need 3 plaques so if you can pm me the info i'll be happy to do business with you :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Feb 15 2009, 09:02 PM~13013158
> *hey wassup homie how are you doing? i just saw your thread on the car club plauqes, i need 3 plaques so if you can pm me the info i'll be happy to do business with you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u for the oppurtunity to serve u bro. Pm sent, i'm sure ur gonna flip on the price. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some more plaques i cut tonight and am still kutting 10more plaques for Unity c.c. as i type this. :biggrin: 

Thank u to all out customer for their continued support.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Johnny and I thought my plotter could cut fine detail on vinyl... Man bro that looks good. How thin could you cut between the letters??? ( did I ask that right??? ).

I can only imagine what the machine cost $$$..... and more $$$$


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Feb 16 2009, 10:42 PM~13024909
> *Hey Johnny and I thought my plotter could cut fine detail on vinyl... Man bro that looks good. How thin could you cut between the letters??? ( did I ask that right??? ).
> 
> I can only imagine what the machine cost $$$..... and more $$$$
> *


It can kut up to a 32nd of an inch between letters and can kut up to 10inches thick steel. Can't wait to have u at the shops on Wednesday to do our shirts Jesse. Thanks man. :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

..........WOW..... Now that is a Kutter :biggrin: ... And I thought my plotter at 600 grams of down force was a Big deal ...LOL. Yea man I will be there on Wed's Let's do something Krazy on those shirts to show off your work bro. See you soon, Thanks


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

money sent homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Great lookin plaques


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

if i sketch up something on paper and send it to you via email can you make one from that or how do i get you a idea of what i want?? and shit homie you made my day when i saw this post i got some homies looking for em too


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

can't wait to see finished plaques :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 10 2009, 10:55 AM~12961459
> *By the way Big Sal from Goodtimes Yuma chapter is handlin some anniverary plaques for Goodtimes, here the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I need one! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Feb 17 2009, 09:23 PM~13034337
> *money sent homie
> *


What up homie, here it is. Let me know how many i'm kutting. :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

looks good


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE_@Feb 15 2009, 09:02 PM~13013158
> *hey wassup homie how are you doing? i just saw your thread on the car club plauqes, i need 3 plaques so if you can pm me the info i'll be happy to do business with you :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What up homie, never mind u don't have to send me the email. I used the logo from ur post on here. Alright homie this is why i never charge a Design FEE or SETUPP FEE, took me literally 2minutes and 15 seconds to CAD ur Plaque. Let me know when ur ready to send the money so i can cut these. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

once again johnny yall are doing some bad ass wrk


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 20 2009, 05:49 PM~13063106
> *once again johnny yall are doing some bad ass wrk
> *


Thanks Bryan, we're trying man. I'm constantly bouncin ideas around with Mando and the krew here at Karzicon and Tony at TNT so we're real motiviated to continue to develop our product as well as develop some new ideas. :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

looking good


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 20 2009, 08:31 PM~13064423
> *looking good
> *


thanks homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here the 23 c.c plaques we kut and chrome/goldplated for KingZ c.c. from Dallas.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

our mine there :cheesy:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

can I get a quote on our plaques,they measure 16 by 12 though,would like to keep the same measurements,we had them made from some other plaque company,but issues with them and been seeing too much negative feedback just don't trust,anyways gonna be needing bike plaques also at the size you posted,just don't know how many,and do you do pendants too?Thanks,here is the design


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 22 2009, 08:07 PM~13080117
> *can I get a quote on our plaques,they measure 16 by 12 though,would like to keep the same measurements,we had them made from some other plaque company,but issues with them and been seeing too much negative feedback just don't trust,anyways gonna be needing bike plaques also at the size you posted,just don't know how many,and do you do pendants too?Thanks,here is the design
> 
> 
> ...


Well carnal u came to the right place, price for u plaque 16by 12 is 135.00 SHIPPED FOR EACH ONE. NO DESIGN FEE NO SETUP FEE NO MOLD CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

JUST 135.00 FLAT. YET WE MAKE PENDANTS IF U ORDER PLAQUE FROM US. PENDANT PRICE IS 40.00 FLAT 1/8" STAINLESS STEEL POLISHED. LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY TO ORDER. MY NAME IS JOHNNY AGUIRRE 619 861 6551, AGAIN THANK U FOR CONSIDERING US TO MAKE UR PLAQUES, JUST KNOW THAT WE ARE ACTUALL MANUFACTURES AND THIS IS WHAT I DO FULL TIME. PEACE. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 22 2009, 09:59 PM~13081791
> *Well carnal u came to the right place, price for u plaque 16by 12 is 135.00 SHIPPED FOR EACH ONE.  NO DESIGN FEE  NO SETUP FEE NO MOLD CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST 135.00 FLAT. YET WE MAKE PENDANTS IF U ORDER PLAQUE FROM US. PENDANT PRICE IS 40.00 FLAT 1/8" STAINLESS STEEL POLISHED.  LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY TO ORDER. MY NAME IS JOHNNY AGUIRRE 619 861 6551, AGAIN THANK U FOR CONSIDERING US TO MAKE UR PLAQUES, JUST KNOW THAT WE ARE ACTUALL MANUFACTURES AND THIS IS WHAT I DO FULL TIME. PEACE.  :biggrin:
> *


is that price 4 in chrome or no on the plaques?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOUGHBOY1117_@Feb 23 2009, 09:57 AM~13084486
> *is that price 4 in chrome or no on the plaques?
> *


the price 135 chrome plated homie


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 22 2009, 08:59 PM~13081791
> *Well carnal u came to the right place, price for u plaque 16by 12 is 135.00 SHIPPED FOR EACH ONE.  NO DESIGN FEE  NO SETUP FEE NO MOLD CHARGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> JUST 135.00 FLAT. YET WE MAKE PENDANTS IF U ORDER PLAQUE FROM US. PENDANT PRICE IS 40.00 FLAT 1/8" STAINLESS STEEL POLISHED.  LET ME KNOW WHEN UR READY TO ORDER. MY NAME IS JOHNNY AGUIRRE 619 861 6551, AGAIN THANK U FOR CONSIDERING US TO MAKE UR PLAQUES, JUST KNOW THAT WE ARE ACTUALL MANUFACTURES AND THIS IS WHAT I DO FULL TIME. PEACE.  :biggrin:
> *


damn,hella good price,won't tell what the other plaque guys charged it wasn't cheap,you will definetly be hearing from us,gonna be ordering some plaques along with the pendants,ooh what size on the pendants,and also will be ordering bike plaques too,hope to talk to you soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Feb 23 2009, 08:50 PM~13091992
> *damn,hella good price,won't tell what the other plaque guys charged it wasn't cheap,you will definetly be hearing from us,gonna be ordering some plaques along with the pendants,ooh what size on the pendants,and also will be ordering bike plaques too,hope to talk to you soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


We know the prices but we don't look at that, We just love this lifestyle and if we can make an honest living out of it, man that's a dream come true. We will never up charge the product just because others do that is why we are in business to try and negotiate better prices on all our comsumables to pass the saving's to you the customer. I am not the cutter just an owner of this business but I really wanted to reply to your post. Johnny will get back to you on the pendant sizes.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: THEY ARE THE SHIT I SENT THE MONEY IN THE MORNING BY 2PM THEY POSTED LAYOUT AND THAT SAME NIGHT THEY CUT THEM OUT. NOW JUST WAITING ON FINISHED PRODUCT :biggrin: :cheesy: THANKS ALOT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 21 2009, 05:52 PM~13070225
> *Here the 23 c.c plaques we kut and chrome/goldplated for KingZ c.c. from Dallas.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Plaques looking good Johnny!!


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

your work looks good. i got this plaque that you see on my avatar but i want to make a new one that looks just a bit different. who would i send you the new design.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 24 2009, 10:01 AM~13097219
> *We know the prices but we don't look at that, We just love this lifestyle and if we can make an honest living out of it, man that's a dream come true. We will never up charge the product just because others do that is why we are in business to try and negotiate better prices on all our comsumables to pass the saving's to you the customer. I am not the cutter just an owner of this business but I really wanted to reply to your post. Johnny will get back to you on the pendant sizes.
> *


Cool!You will most definetly be gettin' our business,thanks for the quotes!


----------



## cheeseburger23 (Aug 11, 2008)

whats uploco im still waitng on your reply i need to get something going the only thing is i want the plaque to look like the stickers








just have the two stars at the bottom come down to bolt on to something


----------



## boodaddio (Mar 5, 2008)

can you do a CAD up for our plaque. i'm in the process right now of purchasing through another company, but your prices are better, so i may have to drop them, even though i paid a setup fee...


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

i belive he is a way from his comp at this time he should be back soon


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

... Yea bro, he will be in tomorrow and respond to everyone as usual.


----------



## cheeseburger23 (Aug 11, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup: 4 the baddest place to get your shit done i got tones of work for you call me 505-923-0115 wanna place one big order TO in the house! :biggrin: call me asap want things here quick


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo (Sep 10, 2007)

PM sent, call sent, email sent...lol


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967+Feb 23 2009, 08:50 PM~13091992-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the consideration. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WAS ONLY GONE FROM OUR SHOPS FOR 2DAYS AND ALL THESE REPLIES. THANK U TO THE LAYITLOW MEMBERS FOR UR GUYS SUPPORT, EVEN WHEN I FEEL A LITTLE TIRED FROM THE 14HR ROAD TRIP SEEING THESE POSTS MOTIVATES ME TO COMMIT TO DESINGING AND KUTTING AWAY. I'LL POST UP SOME PLAQUES LATER TONIGHT THAT I'M GONNA KUT. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut the word on my two homie let me know when your ready for my address


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any time cant wait you got pm


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

was up everyone got a reply but me


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ey man i was hoping that you had the time to CAD me up some plaque ideas i wanna show them to members that way we can decide on the plaque
our club name is PURO ORGULLO cc from Plant City Fl and i wanna see how it'll look like with some old western style letters 
and ass soon as we decide well give you a call and send the feria. we are looking to get them ordered by next week...thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Feb 26 2009, 08:10 PM~13123001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool carnal, I'll get in touch with u next week as well. :biggrin:


----------



## cheeseburger23 (Aug 11, 2008)

i need 2 back plaqtes that say 505 how much chrome i want then like cce just 505


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo (Sep 10, 2007)

ey ey que tal .

Get at me! Man you need to clear you voicemails LOL!!!
Get back to me this weeeeekend ok!....=P


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Off to Phoenix back on te Computer Monday afternoon maybe tuesday. This goes for Johnny too.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

These are the T-Shirts Johnny just picked up in El Centro... I still have to finish printing some more shirts to take to AZ. 



















Thanks Johnny I wish I could have taken them to Yuma, but as you saw I had a bunch of shirts to print. 

I will see all of you there.


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo (Sep 10, 2007)

OK, well plz get at us... we have sent cad files (EPS) ....

I already talked to J on Wed.

Call us Monday, dinero waiting.


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 21 2009, 03:52 PM~13070225
> *Here the 23 c.c plaques we kut and chrome/goldplated for KingZ c.c. from Dallas.
> 
> 
> ...


damn Johnny those are some good looking plaques :thumbsup: 
cant wait to get mine :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robert 92 (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Feb 26 2009, 05:05 PM~13121387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are the latest plaques we just got done. Unity plaques 11 were some clean ass plaques that we want to offer to more and more clubs. Engraving looks like jewelry and helps set off the plaques. 










Consafos from Riverside area, thanks Juan. Ur bike plaque will b ready soon. :biggrin: 









Lowtoyz for the homie Bryan "Westexaslow"









Joseph from Dropt Out


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 4 2009, 10:46 AM~13178298
> *Here are the latest plaques we just got done. Unity plaques 11 were some clean ass plaques that we want to offer to more and more clubs. Engraving looks like jewelry and helps set off the plaques.
> 
> 
> ...


man our plaques look nice can't wait to have it in my car CONSAFOS


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you got text and pm


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 4 2009, 11:55 AM~13178414
> *you got text and pm
> *


Got it Thomas gracias carnal, ur plaque will look chingon when we're done with it. I'll send u the Cad work to check out give me till end of Week, cause i'm swimmin in orders right now. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool ill be in touch thanks we will have more as soon as i get mine i almost thought you had it cadded already lol damn


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 4 2009, 12:46 PM~13178298
> *Here are the latest plaques we just got done. Unity plaques 11 were some clean ass plaques that we want to offer to more and more clubs. Engraving looks like jewelry and helps set off the plaques.
> 
> Lowtoyz for the homie Bryan "Westexaslow"
> ...


pm sent


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

hows the process on mine.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 4 2009, 08:23 PM~13184335
> *hows the process on mine.
> *


I am kutting more plaque thursday , am currently kutting a bunch of 1/2" steel jackstands and jaguar rearend a arms. :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

... Hey Johnny I will have the specs on the things I need next week. Let me know what day is better for you anytime after Tuesday of next week.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

sounds good


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 4 2009, 08:23 PM~13184335
> *hows the process on mine.
> *


Today i'm having a 3/16th steel kut party, sorry i've been swamped kuttn everyday prior orders and when ur kuttn 1/2" it take a little time. But tonight i'm workn hella late and will post up all kut work. Also last nite i kut some Aztec rimz out of 3/8 aluminun that took 1hr each and a bunch of other aluminum parts. 



> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY+Mar 4 2009, 09:54 PM~13185881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Tonight


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Chuy was just in the shop and paid for 10 plaques to be made Engraved,2tone gold/chrome. :biggrin: thanks Chuy and all the New Class homies.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 6 2009, 01:04 PM~13201996
> *
> *


Wuz wrong Albert, hey man come by the shop Saturday or Sunday and u can shadow me while i kut ur dash plaque carnal. Also i'm a hook u up with a lowrider man pendant. So call me Albert. Cheer up man :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 6 2009, 01:04 PM~13201996
> *
> *


Turn that frown upside down you now we will get you taken care of. I'll make sure Johnny gets time to do it this weekend he has been really busy, Thanks for all your support through our growing pains.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some of the plaque i kut yesterday, still have a long list more to kut.

















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

fuck yeah hella nice


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FajitasOnGRill956_@Mar 7 2009, 02:03 PM~13210220
> *fuck yeah hella nice
> *


:thumbsup: 
Glad u like it homie, hey i'm going to Midland to pick up a 63' were kustomizing for kustomer Mike Mendoza. So let me know if u have any other kustom parts u need brother. I'll be gettn there weekend of Mar 15th. 


Here's Thomas "lesstime" Caded plaque gonna be gold/chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 7 2009, 09:32 AM~13208365
> *Here's some of the plaque i kut yesterday, still have a long list more to kut.
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea!!! thats what im talking about! :biggrin: you tha man Johnny :thumbsup: mad props


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Domingo , heres ur Cad design homie. Call me tomorrow when u moneygram the money so i can pick it up. Thanks man tell Robert and Jaime out in Lubbock that the krew at Karzicon says whats up and tell Jaime his frame is coming out beautifull!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

looking good pm me the price for 3 pendents homie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

you got pm bro or call me thanks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i got my plaque today homie and i will be doing more business with ya


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt for a bad mo fo


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 9 2009, 05:39 PM~13227878-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Thomas.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's another big order i'm workn on for Obie n the Emerald City Kingz fellas from Seattle WA. :biggrin: Will be engraved as well.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's another Cad file i did today, will have a 3/16 th" steel kut party tomorrow nite,lol. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 10 2009, 05:19 PM~13239914
> *Here's another big order i'm workn on for Obie n the Emerald City Kingz fellas from Seattle WA.  :biggrin:  Will be engraved as well.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good, can't wait! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 10 2009, 07:22 PM~13239957
> *Here's another Cad file i did today, will have a 3/16 th" steel kut party tomorrow nite,lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ONE IS NICE, SHIT ALL OF THEM ARE CLEAN!!!! yOU GOT AROUND TO MINE YET HOMIE?  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DESTINO (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 4 2009, 12:46 PM~13178298
> *Here are the latest plaques we just got done. Unity plaques 11 were some clean ass plaques that we want to offer to more and more clubs. Engraving looks like jewelry and helps set off the plaques.
> 
> 
> ...


what are the dementions on that unity plaque. it looks really good.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice work nice price! Can't wait to see the plaques when finished! -Joe from DESTINO CC


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Johnny!!! you have 2 PM's waiting in your inbox :thumbsup:


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo (Sep 10, 2007)

NOw if you only made rims....lol.


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

you guys are awesome, just got my plaque in the mail, let me know if you want any flake, also how much are shirts?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 02:22 PM~12951960
> *We are here to stay, so this is not for a limited time.
> 
> We at Krazy Kutting know how difficult it is for others to design their plaques and also realize how expensive it is to have a car club plaque made.
> ...



your PM box is full

hey whats up homie..i was checking out ur topic on the plaques you guys were making and i am looking to have a couple made...what would u need from me to get the plaque made...we currently only have stickers but would like to make the plaque maybe in the same old english writing...or you may have some ideas that we would possibly like..anyways let me know when u find the time..

thanks...jeff


----------



## sm1l3y_del_sur (Jul 10, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So say we wanted 6 of them, how much will that all come out to be with taxes and shipping and all.


----------



## freddylokz (Nov 21, 2007)

that unity one is fucken flawless...


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

all of them are good, the quality is crazy


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droptoutzx2_@Mar 12 2009, 03:07 PM~13261470
> *all of them are good, the quality is crazy
> *


X2


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

HOW MUCH TO MAKE THIS PLAQUE???


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks 4 our plaques already flying them when do u think we will get bike plaque its 4 a harley in the club he kind of jealous because he does not have his yet :biggrin:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

need 2 car plaques
and 2 bike plaques
who do i talk to
heres the design


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: thanx for getting back to me


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

ECKcc....waitn...=)


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright had a mini kut party today with plaques, have a long ways to go still. So i'll be postn more up of some others i kut. Once again THANK U GUYS FOR UR SUPPORT, PLEASE HELP US GET THE WORD OUT THAT THEIR IS A LITTLE COMPANY THAT REALLY IS TRYING TO HOOK UP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND MAKE HIGH QUALITY PARTS AT AN AFFORDABLE PRICE. UR STRONG SUPPORT HELPS US KEEP OUR COSTS DOWN. THANK U ONCE AGAIN. 



Heres the plaque for Obie and the krew from Seattle WA, these bad boys are gonna look beautifull when they're engraved and plated.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's the 3rd plaque for 2 down krew


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Domingo what up homie, here's ur 8 plaques homie. Tell Jaime i said thank u for the referral. I'll be going to Odessa/Midland Monday-Wednesday to pick up Mike Mendozas 63 that were kustomizing. Talk to u later Domingo. Peace.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 13 2009, 10:57 PM~13276994
> *Alright had a mini kut party today with plaques, have a long ways to go still. So i'll be postn more up of some others i kut. Once again THANK U GUYS FOR UR SUPPORT, PLEASE HELP US GET THE WORD OUT THAT THEIR IS A LITTLE COMPANY THAT REALLY IS TRYING TO HOOK UP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND MAKE HIGH QUALITY PARTS AT AN AFFORDABLE PRICE. UR STRONG SUPPORT HELPS US KEEP OUR COSTS DOWN. THANK U ONCE AGAIN.
> Heres the plaque for Obie and the krew from Seattle WA, these bad boys are gonna look beautifull when they're engraved and plated.
> 
> ...


 Incredible work! Can't wait to see the finished product! E.C.K./ JN


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PINCHE CACAHUATE+Mar 7 2009, 07:40 PM~13212435-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool, dayum my messenger inbox only holds 50 pms and i'll klean it up in the morning and by evening its jam packed full. Oh well guess thats a good thing. Just gotta find out how to get more storage room. But yeah bro just send me a Jpeg file with ur Club Logo. If it's black and white thats preferrable. Let me know how many plaque u'll need. U CAN ALSO EMAIL ME AT [email protected] IF MY INBOX IS EVER FULL. PEACE. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> Yeah i can make that a plaque for u, how many u need.


So say we wanted 6 of them, how much will that all come out to be with taxes and shipping and all.
[/quote]
FOR 6 130.00 EACH AND THATS FINAL PRICE SHIPPING INCLUDED. REMEMBER ALL OUR PLAQUES ARE CHROMED BY SPEEDY IN LONG BEACH CA AND HE TRIPLE PLATES ALL OF THEM SO THE FINISH IS REAL CLEAN. 



> that unity one is fucken flawless...


Yeah man those look even better in person. 



> all of them are good, the quality is crazy


 :biggrin: 


> X2


 :biggrin: 



> HOW MUCH TO MAKE THIS PLAQUE???


Double layered Chrome and Gold 220.00 each shippn included. Let me know homie.  



> thanks 4 our plaques already flying them when do u think we will get bike plaque its 4 a harley in the club he kind of jealous because he does not have his yet :biggrin:


Real soon, orderd more 1/8" stainless steel so i can have it polished. 



> :thumbsup: thanx for getting back to me


No problem Johnny anytime homie , let me know when ur ready.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

how is the other one looking


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

my homie art of consafos :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Mar 14 2009, 01:10 AM~13277676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


muy chingon


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW, absolutely incredible. I cant believe its not butter.

Many thanks again, what you are doing for everyone is phenom! You should be inducted to the hall of fame!

-Obie (obo) 

ECK CC Seattle


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121+Mar 14 2009, 01:10 AM~13277676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Obie thanks man i appreciate the kind words homie. We have a long,long,long way to go become the company we're striving hard to become. Remember man the Machines do all the work we just tell them how to do it, but man Obie i can't wait till i master the software for our CNC Mill and CNC Lathe (Haas) shiiiittt we'll really start gettn krazy with our parts. Once again man thank u and remember to tell the homies up in WA bout us, we're a REAL shop that owns their machines and does their OWN CAD,KUTTING,FABRICATING and has a great Plater in SPEEDY who has our back to the fullest as well as our team of Engravers.


----------



## 68 CHEVY (Mar 31, 2008)

can u guys make necklace charms and if so how much


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ==ECK CC==- obo_@Mar 14 2009, 09:30 AM~13278983
> *
> Many thanks again, what you are doing for everyone is phenom! You should be inducted to the hall of fame!
> 
> ...


x2 :yes: :yes: The homie Johnny deserves some recognition for his contribution in hooking up lowriders at honest prices  cant wait to get my plaques, there looking good carnal, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

how the other one


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jojo67+Mar 15 2009, 08:39 PM~13290170-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A MILLION THANK U'S,,, when Mando started Karzicon n Krazykutting that was his goal was to not worry bout everyone else is doing or charging but to make a statement with our product and hopefully its reflecting in what we are continully producing and kreating. We will always make the highest quality parts at theeeee most affordable prices EVER HEARD OF!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 15 2009, 10:26 PM~13291384
> *how the other one
> *


Almost Bryan, should be real soon. I will post up pic homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some more plaque i kut today. These are for the homies from New Class, they are gonna be engraved and 2toned gold/chrome :biggrin: 









For Taste of Latin and From tha Bottom :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 15 2009, 11:28 PM~13291399
> *Almost Bryan, should be real soon. I will post up pic homie.
> *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WTF????? I DID THE CAD FOR THE "FROM THA BOTTOM" PLAQUE? I DID THIS FOR KUSTOMBUILDER!!!! HOW DID YOU GET AHOLD OF IT??? :uh:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 16 2009, 12:15 PM~13295614
> *WTF????? I DID THE CAD FOR THE "FROM THA BOTTOM" PLAQUE? I DID THIS FOR KUSTOMBUILDER!!!! HOW DID YOU GET AHOLD OF IT??? :uh:
> *


First of all u could of sent me this in a Pm if u were curious as know how i did the CAD for this file. (it ain't like Cad work is some mystery homie, it's easy as hell) The customer sent me a JPEG of his illustration and i did the CAD file myself on Flow (what our Waterjet, that we OWN, runs) So if u want to be nosy and ask questions next time call me 619 861 6551 or send me a pm. And just so u know this ain't the first or last customer that has gotten a hold of me cause they we're gettn the run around somewhere else. 


Jpeg customer sent me









CAD file that I Kreated on Flow software :0 









Raw plaque that I Kut on OUR WATERJET!!!!









I apologize if anyone got their feelings hurt cause this customer came to KrazyKutting


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ey johnny did you ever get my email??
pm me wen you get it
puro orgullo plant city fl


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 16 2009, 12:25 PM~13296233
> *First of all u could of sent me this in a Pm if u were curious as know how i did the CAD for this file. (it ain't like Cad work is some mystery homie, it's easy as hell) The customer sent me a JPEG of his illustration and i did the CAD file myself on Flow (what our Waterjet, that we OWN, runs) So if u want to be nosy and ask questions next time call me 619 861 6551 or send me a pm. And just so u know this ain't the first or last customer that has gotten a hold of me cause they we're gettn the run around somewhere else.
> Jpeg customer sent me
> 
> ...


AHHH HOMIE NOBODY GOT THEIR FEELINGS HURT CUZ I GOT PAID FOR MY WORK. I WAS TRIPPIN OUT CUZ I DID THIS SAME CAD FILE FOR KUSTOMBUILDER AND I THOUGHT HE HAD ALREADY CUT THIS PLAQUE FOR THIS CUSTOMER. THATS WHAT HE HAD TOLD ME. THATS THE SAME JPEG THAT WAS GIVIN TO ME TO REDRAW. I DO CAD FOR A LIVING SO YEAH I KNOW ITS EASY!!! I GUESS KB COULDN'T COME THRU FOR THEM. I HAVE NO BIZ TIES TO KB'S BIZ. JUST A CAD GUY HE CONTACTED. I WASN'T TRYIN TO SAY YOU STOLE THE DESIGN ETC. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 16 2009, 03:20 PM~13297106
> *AHHH HOMIE NOBODY GOT THEIR FEELINGS HURT CUZ I GOT PAID FOR MY WORK. I WAS TRIPPIN OUT CUZ I DID THIS SAME CAD FILE FOR KUSTOMBUILDER AND I THOUGHT HE HAD ALREADY CUT THIS PLAQUE FOR THIS CUSTOMER. THATS WHAT HE HAD TOLD ME. THATS THE SAME JPEG THAT WAS GIVIN TO ME TO REDRAW. I DO CAD FOR A LIVING SO YEAH I KNOW ITS EASY!!! I GUESS KB COULDN'T COME THRU FOR THEM. I HAVE NO BIZ TIES TO KB'S BIZ. JUST A CAD GUY HE CONTACTED. I WASN'T TRYIN TO SAY YOU STOLE THE DESIGN ETC.  :biggrin:
> *


Its all good homie, just know that peeps are smart and they'll realize where they can go to get a High Quality plaque kut at an affordable price and like i said this ain't the first customer or the last thats gonna come to us for service. But yeah man i got ur pm and i appreciate u being classy so everythings kool between me and you.


----------



## fromthabottomcc (Mar 2, 2009)

KUSTOM BUILDER DID THE PLAQUE FOR ME ALRIGHT.HE TOOK OVER 3 MONTHS JUST TO CUT IT OUT & THEN WENT GHOST.AFTER THAT I NEARLY BROKE HIS PM BOX WITH MESSAGES REGAURDING THE PLAQUE AND I NEVER HEARD FROM HIM AGAIN.FOR THE RECORD HES A GOOD GUY AND I BELIEVE THE DISSAPEARANCE WAZ MOSTLY DUE TO FAMILY ISSUES.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 16 2009, 02:59 PM~13297423
> *Its all good homie, just know that peeps are smart and they'll realize where they can go to get a High Quality plaque kut at an affordable price and like i said this ain't the first customer or the last thats gonna come to us for service. But yeah man i got ur pm and i appreciate u being classy so everythings kool between me and you.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fromthabottomcc_@Mar 16 2009, 05:01 PM~13297448
> *KUSTOM BUILDER DID THE PLAQUE FOR ME ALRIGHT.HE TOOK OVER 3 MONTHS JUST TO CUT IT OUT & THEN WENT GHOST.AFTER THAT I NEARLY BROKE HIS PM BOX WITH MESSAGES REGAURDING THE PLAQUE AND I NEVER HEARD FROM HIM AGAIN.FOR THE RECORD HES A GOOD GUY AND I BELIEVE THE DISSAPEARANCE WAZ MOSTLY DUE TO FAMILY ISSUES.
> *


Just want to let you know bro.I was dealing with family issues and health issues.But im back.Im much better.My family life is back to were it needs to be so i am sorry for the delay.


----------



## fromthabottomcc (Mar 2, 2009)

ITZ QUITE ALRIGHT MAN.IM JUST GLAD EVERYTHIN IS COMIN TOGETHER FOR YOU.


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

SO ITS $220 FOR THIS SAME PLAQUE SHIPED?? 
AND IF WANT TO GET SUM ONLY CHROME CAN YOU GETTHEM DONE AND WHATS THE PRICE??


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up big Oso from Dallas, here's ur Cad file for u plaque. I like clean and simple. :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

was sup Johnny, hit me up!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover+Mar 16 2009, 03:09 PM~13297010-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Brandon, i called u today but ur phone went to voicemail and it wouldn't let me leave a message. Ur worse than me man,lol. Call me in the morning 7-5pm


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Oso here's ur clean ass plaque homie. I'll kut out ur pendants tomorrow. Alrato


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Pendants i kut for homie Soriano from Latin Xtasy out of Fresno Califas 

Note: WE ONLY DO PENDANTS IF PLAQUE ORDER IS PLACED, THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Cant wait to see the Emerald City Kings finished! Keep up the good work!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 18 2009, 01:28 AM~13312734
> *What up Oso here's ur clean ass plaque homie. I'll kut out ur pendants tomorrow. Alrato
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86+Mar 17 2009, 11:38 PM~13312790-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Oso, their going out to our plater Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's our plater Speedy club plaque. We're kuttn 6 plaques and 6 pendants for them. Big ass thank u to our big homie and partner Speedy. :biggrin: Always coming through for Karzicon!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 18 2009, 04:15 PM~13317136
> *What up player , thanks homie . Man i just wish i could see ur expression when u open the package and see ur krazy nice plaque.  :biggrin:
> Thanks Oso, their going out to our plater Friday.  :biggrin:
> *


Think I will get them by the 28th!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 18 2009, 02:42 PM~13317349
> *Think I will get them by the 28th!?!?! :biggrin:
> *


We'll try we're just hella slammed right now , but we'll defenetly try. U know i want u to send me a pic of ur plaque at ur Bikini car wash ur having. :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Johnny what's up bro ??? Hey I have been real busy myself, I have had no time to go over and talk to you about those parts. By the way I got some foil for some cool shirt disigns, I just have to get all caught up first. take care bro and I am glad you are busy....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 18 2009, 04:46 PM~13317380
> *We'll try we're just hella slammed right now , but we'll defenetly try. U know i want u to send me a pic of ur plaque at ur Bikini car wash ur having.  :biggrin:
> *


If I get em by then you will definatly get a special pic posted in this thread!!  :biggrin: Probably get one anyway!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 17 2009, 11:31 PM~13312746
> *Pendants i kut for homie Soriano from Latin Xtasy out of Fresno Califas
> 
> Note: WE ONLY DO PENDANTS IF PLAQUE ORDER IS PLACED, THANKS FOR UNDERSTANDING.  :biggrin:
> ...



how much r pendants?we will place an order of 5 plaques soon


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Mar 18 2009, 05:15 PM~13318710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright after i receive ur Jpeg (black white logo) if u dont have one i can make one for u or if have a current plaque u can mail that to me and i'll Cad it. 
135.00 c.c. plaque 14x10 3/16"steel Chrome finish (triple plated) 
40.00 1/8" thick stainless steel polished mirror finish

So let me know when ur ready homie. Peace. Yeah n by the way those are the prices Flat. U don't pay a Setup Fee, Design FEE n u don't pay Shipping!!! We pay for shipping :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's our homie Speedy's c.c. plaque and pendants. Remember we only do pendants if a plaque order is accompanied with it. :biggrin: 


































Big homie Oso's pendants 6"wide :biggrin: 










The homie Art's bike plaque to complete Car Club/Bike Club order. Stainless Steel just going to polish it mirror finish :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

do you have a pic of mine


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 19 2009, 01:57 AM~13322997
> *Here's our homie Speedy's c.c. plaque and pendants. Remember we only do pendants if a plaque order is accompanied with it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DID DO 3 FOR ME RIGHT? JUST MAKING SURE BRO CUZ THE PIC ONLY HAS 2... LOOKS FIRME HOMIE!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 19 2009, 07:52 AM~13324284
> *YOU DID DO 3 FOR ME RIGHT? JUST MAKING SURE BRO CUZ THE PIC ONLY HAS 2... LOOKS FIRME HOMIE!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yess Sirrr :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Mar 17 2009, 12:38 PM~13305796
> *was sup Johnny, hit me up!!!!
> *


Wuz up Brandon , here's the final design we discussed this morning homie. Nice talkn to dawg, happy to be doing some plaque for a club in my old hood.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

the plaque looks great!!, cant wait to see the final. Thanks Johnny FANTASTIC WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 14 2009, 12:04 AM~13277062
> *Domingo what up homie, here's ur 8 plaques homie. Tell Jaime i said thank u for the referral. I'll be going to Odessa/Midland Monday-Wednesday to pick up Mike Mendozas 63 that were kustomizing. Talk to u later Domingo. Peace.
> 
> 
> ...


The plaques look clean! Can't wait to see in chrome! - DESTINO CC Lubbock TX :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

how much to do a plaque in gold w/ the engraving also if you could show me some thing fancy letters that says maderas finest car club! very interested might get more than a few!!!!!


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

Krazy Kuttings here is the confirmation # 4 DTS plaques
get at us


You have sent a payment of $200.00 USD to [email protected].

This transaction will appear soon in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.



Payment details

Amount: $200.00 USD
Transaction Date: Mar. 20, 2009
Transaction ID: 7M8835928E898880J


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Mar 20 2009, 01:50 PM~13338456
> *Krazy Kuttings here is the confirmation # 4 DTS plaques
> get at us
> You have sent a payment of $200.00 USD to [email protected].
> ...


What up Jose, hey man sorry it took me longer than 15minutes to Cad ur plaque. We had some customers drop off a big project from San Diego so i apologize it took me a little longer than i like. Alright homie here it is. :biggrin: N u said u needed 6 to start right????


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 20 2009, 04:41 PM~13339953
> *What up Jose, hey man sorry it took me longer than 15minutes to Cad ur plaque. We had some customers drop off a big project from San Diego so i apologize it took me a little longer than i like. Alright homie here it is.  :biggrin:  N u said u  needed 6 to start right????
> 
> 
> ...



lux gud man,but we prefer to stick w. "car club" only on bottom,yes we are going to start off w. 7 plaques and 3 gold pendants.......

is there a way u can make pendants w. loop on each side???


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

hey Johnny, how did the cutting go?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 20 2009, 05:41 PM~13339953
> *What up Jose, hey man sorry it took me longer than 15minutes to Cad ur plaque. We had some customers drop off a big project from San Diego so i apologize it took me a little longer than i like. Alright homie here it is.  :biggrin:  N u said u needed 6 to start right????
> 
> 
> ...


is this de todo sabores


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i see *</span></span></span>* is keeping yall busy


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea this is us De Todos Sabores car club, just getting ready for da summer :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Mar 20 2009, 04:50 PM~13340033
> *lux gud man,but we prefer to stick w. "car club" only on bottom,yes we are going to start off w. 7 plaques and 3 gold pendants.......
> 
> is there a way u can make pendants w.  loop on each side???
> *


No problem Jose, here u go. I'll kut out ur 6plaques today homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

can u make fender braces that says SocioS 3 of them


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Destino79MC+Mar 19 2009, 05:17 PM~13329812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Bryan, yeah man the WHOLE STATE OF TEJAS IS KEEPN US BUSY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for the call man ill let you know when i need the others and and it most likly be winter when we go out it to damn hot out there lol it be off the hook cool let me know thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Mar 21 2009, 09:13 AM~13345124
> *can u make fender braces that says SocioS 3 of them
> *


Hell yess!!! That would be tight homie. Email me the jpeg that i think Raul has on his Avatar "Socios" and send TNT the feria and we'll get busy on it G. HIT UP TNT HE'LL GIVE U THE PRICE ON FENDER BRACES. PEACE. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 21 2009, 09:42 AM~13345315
> *thanks  for the call man  ill let you know when i need the others and  and it most likly be winter when we go out  it to damn hot out there lol  it be off the hook  cool let me know thanks
> *


No problem Thomas, sorry i woke u up player,lol. I'm a early bird. Yeah carnal it'll be hella kool to have u in the shops workn on ur project so let me know when ur ready. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool cool i was up late last night at the shop it whould be bad ass to go out there and play i know in aug ill be in vagas again for my wife and i 7th year and my homies wife bday so winter will be best on my end idont think anyone will come up with what we have in mind by then


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 09:11 AM~13345107
> *No problem Jose, here u go. I'll kut out ur 6plaques today homie.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



plaque lookin good, we also going to need 3 gold pendents


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Mar 21 2009, 01:07 PM~13346564
> *plaque lookin good, we also going to need 3 gold pendents
> *


Kool homie, i'll take care of it. Thanks again for the support homie. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Mar 21 2009, 07:06 AM~13344321
> *Yea this is us De Todos Sabores car club, just getting ready for da summer :biggrin:
> *


thats cool homie its starting to get big in amarillo again yall gonna be here for easter


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 21 2009, 03:25 PM~13347392
> *thats cool homie its starting to get big in amarillo again yall gonna be here for easter
> *


we will be having sum of our cars out on easter,we have alot of project cars that were taking our time on,we wil keep an eye out for yall homie,stay up


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Mar 21 2009, 05:26 PM~13347740
> *we will be having sum of our cars out on easter,we have alot of project cars that were taking our time on,we wil keep an eye out for yall homie,stay up
> *


did you get that pm homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

heres the plaque they cut for me


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 21 2009, 04:31 PM~13347767
> *heres the plaque they cut for me
> 
> 
> ...


What up Bryan, ur other plaque will be shipped out on Monday/Tuesday brother. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE, WHEN ARE ONE OF U GUYS GONNA ORDER A GRILL??? :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 21 2009, 05:38 PM~13347796
> *What up Bryan, ur other plaque will be shipped out on Monday/Tuesday brother. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT HOMIE, WHEN ARE ONE OF U GUYS GONNA ORDER A GRILL???  :biggrin:
> *


think were gonna get the pendents next


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

chalee...i luhv yo worhk homeay.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Mar 21 2009, 04:41 PM~13347811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much thanks man we trying.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

payment sent KrazyKutting


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Mar 21 2009, 04:31 PM~13347767
> *heres the plaque they cut for me
> 
> 
> ...





Ur plaques look good homie, cant wait to get ours, see u @ da sunday cruse!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper+Mar 21 2009, 07:14 PM~13348867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urs will be of the same outstanding quality Jose. :biggrin: 




Here's my homeboy from Stockton CA Brandon's plaques :biggrin: 
This is our baby that kuts these pieces of art for us and the one that sounds like a F-16 fighter jet in the background when i was talkn to u bro.


----------



## CADILLAC SLIM (Aug 18, 2008)

looks good homie thanks


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Johnny, those look fantastic!!!!! you have out done yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Mar 21 2009, 09:21 PM~13349364
> *Ur plaques look good homie,  cant wait to get ours,  see u @ da sunday cruse!!!!!!!
> *


aight homie we will be at oreillys on the amarillo blvd


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 22 2009, 12:19 AM~13349833
> *Thanks homie, i'll have ur Cad work done by Monday nite.
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC SLIM+Mar 21 2009, 10:26 PM~13350268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Jose que onda homie, heres ur firme plaque carnal..... Real Simple and Kaaaleean. :biggrin: 

















Brandon here are ur bad ass plaques :biggrin: 

















Thomas here u go homie, klean little bike plaque is gonna look nice 2tone Gold/Chrome :biggrin: 









Thanks Homies, i'll try to respond to overhelming amount of pms and emails i received this weekend by Thursday before i leave to Texas. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks bro ill get ahold of you later this week to talk some biz thanks llook klean


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

man i wish i could but i have to work homie just go ahead and ship it


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Krazy K, them DTS plaque look clean good work man real profesional, hey can u make that 7 plaques instead, priciate it homie!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 22 2009, 10:44 PM~13358901
> *Jose que onda homie, heres ur firme plaque carnal..... Real Simple and Kaaaleean.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Plaques look great man, I just gonna need one more, thanks homie.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 23 2009, 01:44 AM~13358901
> *Jose que onda homie, heres ur firme plaque carnal..... Real Simple and Kaaaleean.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice work


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ELJOTO_@Mar 21 2009, 08:48 PM~13348248
> *chalee...i luhv yo worhk homeay.
> *


 :uh: g moneyasscustoms


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 23 2009, 09:54 PM~13369596
> *nice work
> *


What up Homie, here's ur Plaque Design in the first stages. I've been Caddin a bunch of files all morning so my bad for not gettn it done yet. Give me a few more hours have to finish up some other files as well.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2009, 07:02 PM~13376798
> *What up Homie, here's ur Plaque Design in the first stages. I've been Caddin a bunch of files all morning so my bad for not gettn it done yet. Give me a few more hours have to finish up some other files as well.
> 
> 
> ...


looks awesome cant wait to c the rest of it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright i got some chrome plaques in 4Unity gold/chrome Engraved. 1 Humilde 1Lowtoyz so i'll be shippn those out tomorrow. I'm gettn more stuff this weekend. :biggrin: 

Here's the De Todos Sabores c.c. Pendants that will be Gold Plated. 

























Will kut out ur extra c.c. plaque tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 25 2009, 12:47 AM~13382614
> *Alright i got some chrome plaques in 4Unity gold/chrome Engraved. 1 Humilde 1Lowtoyz so i'll be shippn those out tomorrow. I'm gettn more stuff this weekend. :biggrin:
> 
> Here's the De Todos Sabores c.c. Pendants that will be Gold Plated.
> ...


pendents look klean Johnny, good work bro!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Cant wait to see these done! :worship:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 25 2009, 10:32 AM~13384980
> *Cant wait to see these done!  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


Me tooo they're gonna look off the chain dawgy. I love the way Engraving makes Plaques look like jewelry. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 24 2009, 04:28 PM~13377037
> *looks awesome cant wait to c the rest of it :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Here u go homie, final design!!! :0 :biggrin: Now the star piece is gonna get kut and off to the Powdercoater for "KandiAppleRed" :0 N the 213 c.s. off to Triple Plated Chrome :0 They're gonna be hell nice. Ur pendant will be same style. :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 25 2009, 11:17 AM~13385375
> *
> *


 :wave: What's up Big Albert, thanks for lookn out for us always brother. :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 25 2009, 02:14 PM~13385344
> *Here u go homie, final design!!! :0  :biggrin:  Now the star piece is gonna get kut and off to the Powdercoater for "KandiAppleRed" :0  N the 213 c.s. off to Triple Plated Chrome  :0  They're gonna be hell nice. Ur pendant will be same style.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 thats looks sick cant wait to c then cut n done 
didnt exspect nuttin but the best from u


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 25 2009, 12:33 PM~13386064
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  thats looks sick cant wait to c then cut n done
> didnt exspect nuttin but the best from u
> *


Kool homie glad u liked it bro. Wait till u see final product. :biggrin: 






What up Juan, here's ur Cad file for ur Clean plaque homie. Remember the two circles in the middle will be engraved to resemble wire wheels. Hit me up carnal with final plaque count. Big ups to the Central Valley CALI. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 25 2009, 01:14 PM~13385344
> *Here u go homie, final design!!! :0  :biggrin:  Now the star piece is gonna get kut and off to the Powdercoater for "KandiAppleRed" :0  N the 213 c.s. off to Triple Plated Chrome  :0  They're gonna be hell nice. Ur pendant will be same style.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

LOOKING GOOD BRO!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 25 2009, 12:33 PM~13386064
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  thats looks sick cant wait to c then cut n done
> didnt exspect nuttin but the best from u
> *


Man this double layered plaque is gonna look ill with the KandiApple Red Powdercoatn and the Engraved letterin the front. :0 









Jose here's ur final plaque i kut out last nite thanks for the order carnal.. :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 26 2009, 10:34 AM~13394702
> *Man this double layered plaque is gonna look ill with the KandiApple Red Powdercoatn and the Engraved letterin the front.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

CAME OUT SIC CANT WANT TO C IT ALL ENGRAVED CHOMED AND POWDERCOATED


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

how much extra for 1/4 inch


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Mar 26 2009, 01:48 PM~13397995
> *how much extra for 1/4 inch
> *


15.00 bucks more homie. Send me ur Jpeg of ur club logo and lets get this project rolling. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright guys once again THANK YOU from Karzicon!!!!! We really appreciate the strong support u guys are giving us and ur support we'll continue to DELIVER HIGH QUALITY PRODUCT AND SERVICES!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

F.Y.I. I"ll be driving to TEXAS early tomorrow morning so wont do any kuttn till monday when i return. U guys are more than welcome to call me tomorrow and throughout the weekend as i'll be seeing highway all day,lol. 619 861 6551 Johnny Aguirre. Peace. 


Here's more work for our Esteemed customers. My wife liked the way the plaques looked on our kitchen island she said the engraved plaques remind her of jewelry.
















































TOP NOTCH HIGH QUALITY PARTS AT PRICES NO ONE CAN TOUCH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

hey johnny now you have to tear down the island and install a 1/4 inch plated and engraved top... :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 26 2009, 08:28 PM~13399865
> *Alright guys once again THANK YOU from Karzicon!!!!! We really appreciate the strong support u guys are giving us and ur support we'll continue to DELIVER HIGH QUALITY PRODUCT AND SERVICES!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> F.Y.I. I"ll be driving to TEXAS early tomorrow morning so wont do any kuttn till monday when i return. U guys are more than welcome to call me tomorrow and throughout the weekend as i'll be seeing highway all day,lol. 619 861 6551 Johnny Aguirre. Peace.
> ...


the engraved one looks sic


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 26 2009, 05:28 PM~13399865
> *Alright guys once again THANK YOU from Karzicon!!!!! We really appreciate the strong support u guys are giving us and ur support we'll continue to DELIVER HIGH QUALITY PRODUCT AND SERVICES!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> F.Y.I. I"ll be driving to TEXAS early tomorrow morning so wont do any kuttn till monday when i return. U guys are more than welcome to call me tomorrow and throughout the weekend as i'll be seeing highway all day,lol. 619 861 6551 Johnny Aguirre. Peace.
> ...


daaayyyuuuummm johnny its looking KAAAAH-LEEAN! cant wait to get them and that engraved UNITY one is just too SICK :biggrin: PS nice cocina lol


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

that UNITY plaque is just BAD ASS!!!!!! nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 26 2009, 10:34 AM~13394702
> *Man this double layered plaque is gonna look ill with the KandiApple Red Powdercoatn and the Engraved letterin the front.  :0
> 
> 
> ...


    bump


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Mar 25 2009, 05:12 PM~13388757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks fellas , glad u guys are liking the quality of the work. Means alot to us to put out the finest and cleanest product available. I got a bunch of more stuff in today so i'll post up pics and ask some of u guys for addresses later tonight. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some more of our engraved work so u guys can get motivated to upgrade ur car club plaques to ENGRAVED ones. :biggrin:


----------



## mingo84 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## mingo84 (Mar 2, 2009)

Plaques look clean Bro. Looking forward to doing more business with you in the future. :biggrin: 










Special Thanks to Jaime & Robert from Rollers Only for the referral


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ttt looking good bro


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Mar 31 2009, 10:03 AM~13443262
> *ttt looking good bro
> *


Thanks Thomas ur should be done soon, just had to weld some bolts on the back of the letters so it can be profesionally mounted on. :biggrin: 



Big Vince from CO, heres ur Cad homie. Sorry it took me 3biz days longer than i told u bro. Texas trip had me exhausted. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

How much for this if I send you mine?


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

nice work bro! can't wait for mine :biggrin: have you got that money order yet..


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

more pics. :cheesy:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

anything on our bike plaque we have our show this weekend and the member is asking for it


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

how was your trip to texas


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool thanks what you think week week in half??? looks like you had a good trip i love the rolls and butter roadhouse has


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big t on d'z+Mar 31 2009, 02:13 PM~13445246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir, i'm gonna have it later tonight and i was thinkn of having Ruben from Las Vegas take it too u , he's going to come by the shop Sat mornin (we're makin parts for his sons 16" bike) so i can give it to him to take to u. Let me know. Peace. 


> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Mar 31 2009, 04:15 PM~13446260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




More plaque i'm kuttn this week, thanks Wendy for u loyal support.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Can you cut my metal tonight?


----------



## WayOfLifeOC (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you guys all types of engraving..A-Arms and so on....


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

Wassup Johnny:wave: got my plaques and man they're fucking CLEAN! I was very impressed with the quality of the work that you guys did. mad props homie and I am looking foward to doing business with you in the near future, keep up the good work homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright here's 12plaques i just kut for the homie from Goodtimes, these are Retro plaques in commemeration of their 20th anniversary. 


















5plaques and 2b.c. plaque for the homie Vince from Pueblo Co. Thanks Vince and thank u for recommending J.R. to us as well homie. Thats what it's all about u guys spreadn the word that their is a company that actually is giving back to the lowrider community and wantin everyone to benefit from our resources. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WayOfLifeOC+Apr 1 2009, 07:38 PM~13459035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda carnal, cool homie i knew u'd like the High Quality . I have ur 3rd one ready to ship so i'll send it out tomorrow. Let me know when ur ready for some more carnal. Make sure u hit me up n San Bernadino so i can take some pics of the plaques in ur ranflas. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 31 2009, 01:24 PM~13443877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 2 2009, 09:29 AM~13464256
> *
> *


What up Oso, my bad homie forgot to reply earlier. Engrave and plated it will cost u 175.00. That's full engraved and triple plated chrome. So let me know homie maybe we can do all ur parts and i'll give u a package price. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 02:28 PM~13465824
> *:biggrin:
> 
> What up Oso, my bad homie forgot to reply earlier. Engrave and plated it will cost u 175.00. That's full engraved and triple plated chrome. So let me know homie maybe we can do all ur parts and i'll give u a package price. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


  Sup homie!?! Thats cool, I will let you know. My package sent yet? :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Any updates on the Emerald City Kings?


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

I havent been able to get ahold of you since the weekend I emailed you the design again with my number Checking to see if you got it or not. :dunno:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Apr 2 2009, 12:28 PM~13465832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up homie, yeah man the kraziness hasn't stopped for us. Still busy busy, but do me a favor call me early tomorrow morning and we'll take care of u homie. Peace. 


Art from Consafos what up carnal. heres ur bike plaque to complete ur order. Ruben from Vegas will be here at the shop Sat morning and i'll give it to him to take to the show in Moreno Valley. Thanks carnal.  










Here's Soriano from Fresno pendants as well. Thanks Soriano for reppn us in Fresno carnal. Call me next week for the other plaques u need G.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Gaaaaaaawd damn!


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

KrazyKutting u get my P.M?


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 07:06 PM~13467880
> *I should get ur plaque this weekend homie, check out ur bad ass pendants. total of 3.
> 
> 
> ...


Think they will be here by Easter????? You got my address right?


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo (Sep 10, 2007)

just beatuful work as always.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 2 2009, 04:06 PM~13467880
> *I should get ur plaque this weekend homie, check out ur bad ass pendants. total of 3.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS JOHNNY MY MEMBER WILL BE HAPPY :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 damn nice work bro. mr. freddy alfaro is gonna be hitting you up with our design. looking to get plaques, pendants and bike plaques done up. hope you guys stay busy, but not too busy...........wanna get my stuff done also :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

got my plaque on thursday once again i was impressed bad ass work homie


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86+Apr 2 2009, 06:48 PM~13468786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool Bryan thanks for the support brother. Let us know if u ever need anything. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

krazy klean plaque









Big Big ups to Vince and Pueblo Colorado for their strong support. We want to be Pueblo's source for plaques and all kustom parts. Big thanks Vince. 








:biggrin:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 01:36 PM~12952072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Homie thats a cool ass logo.


----------



## casualcruizers (Mar 26, 2009)

:biggrin: cant wait to see what them casual cruizers plaques look like chrome plated.they look good already. :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casualcruizers_@Apr 4 2009, 02:32 PM~13483596
> * :biggrin: cant wait to see what them casual cruizers plaques look like chrome plated.they look good already. :biggrin:
> *



know how ya feel bro! I'm gettin kinda anxious too and its only been a few days. :biggrin: lol


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Josh and R.J. big thanks for the trust and support homies. Can't wait to do more biz with u guys and big ups to Colorado for their support. :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

hey Johnny did ya get the address i texted you?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright Fellas big shipment as promised just came in this morning from Speedy in Long Beach CA :biggrin: 









Brandon from my hometown of Stockton CA big thanks homie and ur pendants are next brother. :biggrin: 









Jose De Todo Sabor ur plaques are hella shiny like all the others. :biggrin: Lots of Chrome on ur carnal.









Oso from Dallas what up G, sorry i couldn't have these for u last weekend for ur Bikini Wash, hope u still post up a pic from ur event sounded like it was a blast.  









New Class plaque are just polished to be Engraved and 2toned Gold/chrome :biggrin: 










Once again from the entire krew at Karzicon big thank u guys and we'll have more plaques to post real soon. :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

O.M.G Johnny I'm beside myself, they came out hella nice, and the turn around time is unbelievable. you and your crew did a FANTASTIC! job on ours and other clubs plaques. HATS OFF to you guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Called you guys on monday morning. You guys have another number I can call you guys on cause the one I have has just rang all week and then says mailbox is full.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Apr 5 2009, 06:29 PM~13490804
> *Called you guys on monday morning. You guys have another number I can call you guys on cause the one I have has just rang all week and then says mailbox is full.
> *


Call tomorrow morning at same number 619 861 6551, thanks man.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 5 2009, 06:28 PM~13490794
> *O.M.G Johnny I'm beside myself, they came out hella nice, and the turn around time is unbelievable. you and your crew did a FANTASTIC! job on ours and other clubs plaques.  HATS OFF to you guys :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Niiiccce Brandon, thats what i like to hear homeboy. Wait till u fly them in ur backwindow homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 5 2009, 05:55 PM~13490519
> *Josh and R.J. big thanks for the trust and support homies. Can't wait to do more biz with u guys and big ups to Colorado for their support.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


da design looks bad ass thanks alot i cant wait 2 c them when there cut out :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Johnny good work man, I bet in a few months you'll proably have to hire an assistant to take you orders its just gonna get more busy! LOL. :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Apr 5 2009, 10:01 PM~13492189
> *Hey Johnny good work man, I bet in a few months you'll proably have to hire an assistant to take you orders its just gonna get more busy!  LOL. :thumbsup:
> *


your plaques look nice homie will they be here by easter so i can look at them


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 5 2009, 09:10 PM~13490644
> *Alright Fellas big shipment as promised just came in this morning from Speedy in Long Beach CA  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to c mine all done


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

same here ttt bad mofos keep it up


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

We are satisfied, Krazy got my plaque in mail.
Looks excellent.
Sorry if my feedback is late, due to my computer shutting down.


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

did u send bike plaque member was asking 4 it :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Mario from Illinois here's ur clean lookn plaque that i replicated off the O.G. one u sent me homie. Molded plaques are kool (vintage) but man Waterjet ones just look alot cleaner and crisper. Will post em up as soon as i cut them homie. thanks Mario.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais+Apr 5 2009, 07:57 PM~13491593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent today Art. :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

do i have to order more than 1 plaque?????


----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

no, but the more your order the cheaper it could be


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 6 2009, 06:01 PM~13499145
> *Mario from Illinois here's ur clean lookn plaque that i replicated off the O.G. one u sent me homie. Molded plaques are kool (vintage) but man Waterjet ones just look alot cleaner and crisper. Will post em up as soon as i cut them homie. thanks Mario.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Johnny but I did have a couple questions before you cut them...give me a call when u have a chance, I tried calling you but I couldn't get through


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silent7905_@Apr 6 2009, 05:22 PM~13499900
> *Looks good Johnny but I did have a couple questions before you cut them...give me a call when u have a chance, I tried calling you but I couldn't get through
> *


Kool Mario, i really like the ideas we talkd about today so tomorrow morning i'll call u and we'll go over the details on the pricing and clarify all the add ons to the plaque. Man the engraving and the skyline in the background are gonna be smooth. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: What up R.J. and Josh here's ur guys nice plaques homies. Thanks again for the support and can't wait to do more biz with u guys. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

THE PLAQUE LOOK BAD ASS HOMEBOY THANKS ALOT WE WILL B GETTING A HOLD OF U 4 MORE STUFF. HERE PRETTY SOON MY BOY IN HOLBROOK AZ CHAPTER R GONNA B ORDERING SUM PLAQUES 2


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 78 calais_@Apr 6 2009, 09:37 PM~13502586
> *THE PLAQUE LOOK BAD ASS HOMEBOY THANKS ALOT WE WILL B GETTING A HOLD OF U 4 MORE STUFF. HERE PRETTY SOON MY BOY IN HOLBROOK AZ CHAPTER  R GONNA B ORDERING SUM PLAQUES 2
> *


Es todo carnal, thats what i like to hear, it feels great to see the reaction from our homies and customers when they see their high quality product come to life and the fact that we know how to carry ourselves like a profesional company should is all the more reason for us to continue to grow and stretch into every part of the world where lowriders want and need high quality product at krazy affordable pricing. Guess we're changin that whole mentality of High Quality cost High Dollar in the plaque world. Theory still applies in some aspects but not here. Peace homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Newest and latest Plaque order Cad for customer. 








Customer sent me the drawing that his son desinged and i just Caded it. 10minutes total time. Thats part of the reason why i don't understand why peeps have been paying other people to Design/Setup Fee when it's sooooo easy. :biggrin:


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

hell hey homie looks good can't wait!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Mario what up carnal, here's ur revised plaque design homie. I like the way the Chicago Skyline looks in the background as a 2pc plaque. N with Engraving full on the letters, dayyyyummm!! Gonna be krazy klean. :biggrin: 
This one of benefits of doing business with a company that does ALL their own CAD work and can make adjustments without gettn another party involved. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

This is one's for the homie from Brown Pride little cousin club he just started in Puerto Penasco Mexico (Rocky Point)


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT FOR THEIR FANTASTIC WORK AND SERVICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Price inflation?? Oh and still can't get through to you guys I was shooting to have my plaque for cinco de mayo


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Apr 8 2009, 03:25 PM~13520308
> *Price inflation?? Oh and still can't get through to you guys I was shooting to have my plaque for cinco de mayo
> *


Yeah man 145.00 (ten bucks more) with no design fee or setup fee ! still best deal on the block homie. Email me ur black and white logo to [email protected] n tell me how many u need. U can always text me bro , those always come through regardless if i don't hear or can't pick up. Thanks man.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Sent you an email Ill call in the morning to see if you got it.


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

You do some firme work.  

What are the prices for bike size plaques?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bagged Sixty8_@Apr 8 2009, 10:17 PM~13524468
> *You do some firme work.
> 
> What are the prices for bike size plaques?
> *


What up homie, 85.00 b.c. plaques. :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

give me a call tomorrow cool


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 8 2009, 10:33 PM~13524616
> *What up homie, 85.00 b.c. plaques.  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 
Hey wuz up Johnny, just wanted to know if my order had been shipped yet?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Apr 9 2009, 02:05 PM~13529875
> *:cheesy:
> Hey wuz up Johnny, just wanted to know if my order had been shipped yet?
> *



Me too! :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz_@Apr 9 2009, 02:05 PM~13529875
> *:cheesy:
> Hey wuz up Johnny, just wanted to know if my order had been shipped yet?
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rilldillcustomz+Apr 9 2009, 02:05 PM~13529875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Brandon ur got shipped out as well buddy should get it by tuesday. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Checking to see if you got the email with the logo for the plaque


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

No prob. Just checkin in. O. is out of town.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 9 2009, 06:05 PM~13532019
> *What up Jose, they sure did homie. I owe u one it got cut after u placed original order. So that one i'll post up pic when i get it. Make sure u let everyone know how much u like them when u get them homie. Them plaques are like mirrors.  :biggrin:
> No not yet homie, i'll post em when they're plated. Almost homie.  :biggrin:
> What up Brandon ur got shipped out as well buddy should get it by tuesday.  :biggrin:
> *


just givin ya shit Johnny..lol cant wait to get em
once again thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

love the work


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 6 2009, 10:54 PM~13503314
> *Es todo carnal, thats what i like to hear, it feels great to see the reaction from our homies and customers when they see their high quality product come to life and the fact that we know how to carry ourselves like a profesional company should is all the more reason for us to continue to grow and stretch into every part of the world where lowriders want and need high quality product at krazy affordable pricing. Guess we're changin that whole mentality of High Quality cost High Dollar in the plaque world. Theory still applies in some aspects but not here. Peace homie.  :biggrin:
> *


hell ya!!!!!  well keep in touch homeboy and let me know when there done getting platted so i could send u the address 2 send them 2


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

bump 4 some sick work


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 11 2009, 11:23 PM~13550750
> *bump 4 some sick work
> *


x2


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HOPE EVERYONE AT KRAZY KUTTING HAD A GOOD EASTER :thumbsup:


----------



## fromthabottomcc (Mar 2, 2009)

YOU TOLD ME YOU FORGOT TO SEND MY PLAQUE ALONG WITH THE OTHERS THE LAST BATCH YOU SHIPPED OUT.HAVE YOU GOTTEN IT OUT YET ? TRACKING ?


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey bro check your pm box is full I tried sending you a pm but it is full.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey johnny im gonna hit you up on the 1st for 3 pendents


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> Checking to see if you got the email with the logo for the plaque


What up homie, pm sent. Sorry man been real busy in the shop workn on couple of G rides that are going for titles in Vegas this year. 



> No prob. Just checkin in. O. is out of town.


No worries homie, i'll keep u posted  



> just givin ya shit Johnny..lol cant wait to get em
> once again thanks :thumbsup:


It's all good Brandon, u can get away with it cause ur from my tierra. :biggrin: 



> love the work


Thanks homie. :biggrin: 



> hell ya!!!!!  well keep in touch homeboy and let me know when there done getting platted so i could send u the address 2 send them 2


Cool loc's sure will :biggrin: 



> bump 4 some sick work


Wuz up homie, ur is next.  



> x2


Bryan ur a cool vato , thanks for the support and can't say enough bout u homies out in Texas with all the support. Just got confirmation that we're gettn 4more rides in the shop from Texas. 



> HOPE EVERYONE AT KRAZY KUTTING HAD A GOOD EASTER :thumbsup:


We sure did Brandon, me and Mando BBQ with our families and hid a bunch of eggs for the kids man it was real relaxing and kool. Especially cause we talkd bout a bunch of bad ass projects we have in the works. 



> YOU TOLD ME YOU FORGOT TO SEND MY PLAQUE ALONG WITH THE OTHERS THE LAST BATCH YOU SHIPPED OUT.HAVE YOU GOTTEN IT OUT YET ? TRACKING ?


pm sent sorry bout the inconvienance homie.


> Hey bro check your pm box is full I tried sending you a pm but it is full.


What up San Jose, just cleared a grip of them. Man thank u to all the peeps for their strong support and interest in dealing with Manufactures that actually own their equipment. 



> hey johnny im gonna hit you up on the 1st for 3 pendents


Kool Bryan good lookn out carnal.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Krazykutting where we only post up fresh pics of new work,lol. No reposts needed here thanks to our great customers that keep us mad busy with orders. Big thanks to all u guys. :biggrin: 

Mario here's ur plaque homie 2of the 4four we're doing, and a pic of me actually kuttn them homie so u can see that KrazyKutting is legit all the way carnal. Can't wait to engrave and gold plate these plaques and man the one we're gonna mural to look realistic is gonna be kalleen. Our tight homeboy Freddy Alfaro is gonna get down on it for ur carnal. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 
















Man wait till u see the High Quality Detail in our plaques homie. :biggrin:


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 13 2009, 10:41 PM~13567108
> *Krazykutting where we only post up fresh pics of new work,lol. No reposts needed here thanks to our great customers that keep us mad busy with orders. Big thanks to all u guys.  :biggrin:
> 
> Mario here's ur plaque homie 2of the 4four we're doing, and a pic of me actually kuttn them homie so u can see that KrazyKutting is legit all the way carnal. Can't wait to engrave and gold plate these plaques and man the one we're gonna mural to look realistic is gonna be kalleen. Our tight homeboy Freddy Alfaro is gonna get down on it for ur carnal.  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> ...


looks sick bro...can't wait to see them engraved


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silent7905_@Apr 13 2009, 09:42 PM~13567919
> *looks sick bro...can't wait to see them engraved
> *


Simon carnal, they do look clean. I'm real excited bout the one that we're gonna mural (don't think that's ever been done before and will look real street!!) So hell yeah man i'll post up pics of the badass proven engraving. :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Nice work as always bro...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

This is sample of the process of how Karzicon's very own Krazykutting operates and how we open our doors for customers to actually walk in to a real operation that exists and view their firme plaque being kut in person. Any customer that would like to visit our shops and see their plaques being made first hand place and order and call me 2 schedule. We're here to serve the lowriding community. :biggrin: 


These were kut on Saturday in between me and Mando's basketball game we were having. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 14 2009, 09:32 AM~13571807
> *Simon carnal, they do look clean. I'm real excited bout the one that we're gonna mural (don't think that's ever been done before and will look real street!!) So hell yeah man i'll post up pics of the badass proven engraving.  :biggrin:
> *


Johnny I recived my order and very satisfied with your work, every one loves them, just let me know when you get that other plaque and the pendents out, thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sup Johhny???? We got the plaques and pendants yesterday homie, and they look very good bro, thanx again!!!!!!!!!!! We will be ordering more in a couple weeks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

thanks 4 our bike plaque johnny let u know when we are ready 4 more :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Apr 14 2009, 12:24 PM~13573530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! again thanks to all our great kustomers for their strong support and for u guys recognizing a real manufacture when u guys see one. We're in this for the long run as u guys can tell by the property and equipment so we'll always bust our butts to give u guys High Quality work at great pricing and we'll always share our plentifull resouces with the lowridn community in order to help make all our kustomers ideas and dreams a reality, from Kustom Bike Parts to Kustom Car Parts to Paint , Kustom Modifications etc, etc whatever is involved in the Lowridn World we can handle. So Gracias again fellas , look forward to u guys spreadn the good word bout this hardworkn company Karzicon. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

how much do the bike plaques run


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Apr 16 2009, 05:42 PM~13598695
> *how much do the bike plaques run
> *


What up Bryan pm sent homie. 85.00


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

hello brother. my name is paul and im the founder of luxurious c.c. i would like to
have you start making our plaques for our chapters. i wanted to stay with the old school casted plaques but i see things are changing and so must i. what do you need from me to make it happen. and could you pm me the prices for plaques. chrome, gold,engraved,2-tone, bike plaques and pendants and wheel chips. sorry
but im sure the guys will ask. also i would like for you to deal with me only.thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Apr 16 2009, 07:34 PM~13599833
> *hello brother. my name is paul and im the founder of luxurious c.c. i would like to
> have you start making our plaques for our chapters. i wanted to stay with the old school casted plaques but i see things are changing and so must i. what do you need from me to make it happen. and could you pm me the prices for plaques. chrome, gold,engraved,2-tone, bike plaques and pendants and wheel chips. sorry
> but im sure the guys will ask. also i would like for you to deal with me only.thanks
> *


Paul how are u doing, my name is Johnny Aguirre and from the sound of it looks like i'll be meeting u in person real soon. I'll defenitely take care of u and ur clubs needs. Aside from the fact that ur dealing directly with manufactures that will personally invite u to their shops to pick up ur plaques and give u a tour as well, but i will personally demonstrate one of ur plaque being made when u arrive. We can defenitetly guarantee that u'll appreciate the Fine Handcraftsmanship of our Championship Engraving and the quality of our chrome and gold is also of the finest. With that said the list is LONG of the different types of METAL WORK we can kreate for u. From Plaques(engraved,chrome,gold,2tone)to pendants,wheel chips (we'll be offering kustom Engraved wheel chips and Hydraulic Back Plates with ur Exact Club Logo Engraved on them, once i Cad/Kut ur plaques that opens the door to numerous diff applications of how i can kut,engrave design u metal pieces) So thank u for the oppurtunity to serve Luxurious C.C. n B.C. and as soon as i return from Los Angeles and Northern California.... Which now that i think of it we should get together this Weekend i'll be in Morgan Hill pickn up a 58' chevy so call me if can meet me to have lunch and discuss ur projects, that way i can pick up one of ur current plaques to bring back with me to design, 619 861 6551 Johnny.  :biggrin:


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

Wassup Johnny :wave: whats the status on my 3rd plaque? :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13602084
> *Paul how are u doing, my name is Johnny Aguirre and from the sound of it looks like i'll be meeting u in person real soon. I'll defenitely take care of u and ur clubs needs. Aside from the fact that ur dealing directly with manufactures that will personally invite u to their shops to pick up ur plaques and give u a tour as well, but i will personally demonstrate one of ur plaque being made when u arrive. We can defenitetly guarantee that u'll appreciate the Fine Handcraftsmanship of our Championship Engraving and the quality of our chrome and gold is also of the finest. With that said the list is LONG of the different types of METAL WORK we can kreate for u. From Plaques(engraved,chrome,gold,2tone)to pendants,wheel chips (we'll be offering kustom Engraved wheel chips and Hydraulic Back Plates with ur Exact Club Logo Engraved on them, once i Cad/Kut ur plaques that opens the door to numerous diff applications of how i can kut,engrave design u metal pieces) So thank u for the oppurtunity to serve Luxurious C.C. n B.C. and as soon as i return from Los Angeles and Northern California.... Which now that i think of it we should get together this Weekend i'll be in Morgan Hill pickn up a 58' chevy so call me if can meet me to have lunch and discuss ur projects, that way i can pick up one of ur current plaques to bring back with me to design, 619 861 6551 Johnny.    :biggrin:
> *


i will call you and the pleasure is all mine brother. your work is the best


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 10:20 PM~13602084
> *Paul how are u doing, my name is Johnny Aguirre and from the sound of it looks like i'll be meeting u in person real soon. I'll defenitely take care of u and ur clubs needs. Aside from the fact that ur dealing directly with manufactures that will personally invite u to their shops to pick up ur plaques and give u a tour as well, but i will personally demonstrate one of ur plaque being made when u arrive. We can defenitetly guarantee that u'll appreciate the Fine Handcraftsmanship of our Championship Engraving and the quality of our chrome and gold is also of the finest. With that said the list is LONG of the different types of METAL WORK we can kreate for u. From Plaques(engraved,chrome,gold,2tone)to pendants,wheel chips (we'll be offering kustom Engraved wheel chips and Hydraulic Back Plates with ur Exact Club Logo Engraved on them, once i Cad/Kut ur plaques that opens the door to numerous diff applications of how i can kut,engrave design u metal pieces) So thank u for the oppurtunity to serve Luxurious C.C. n B.C. and as soon as i return from Los Angeles and Northern California.... Which now that i think of it we should get together this Weekend i'll be in Morgan Hill pickn up a 58' chevy so call me if can meet me to have lunch and discuss ur projects, that way i can pick up one of ur current plaques to bring back with me to design, 619 861 6551 Johnny.    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn, not to side bust or anything. but paul is a homie of mine and i sure he wouldnt mind. i too would like to meet with you. freddy (alfaro)has been working on our lay out. but since i see that you can possibly work off the exsisting plaque.... what day you gonna be in town. i will be stopping out there myself to check on the progress of my car anyways. thanks. 


sorry paul :biggrin:


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

hey homie just checkin to see how the plaque coming along :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 16 2009, 07:40 PM~13599199
> *What up Bryan pm sent homie. 85.00
> *


1 bike plaque and 2 pendents  wutz the price homie


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

your pm is full so i send you an email. i hope i got your right email address.


clandestion cc chicago il


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

did u put that plaque up that we where talking about to had on our plaques :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks Johnny they are fantastic! everyone loved them. i will hit ya up in a few to get the pendants orderd and some backing plates








:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big t on d'z+Apr 17 2009, 01:43 PM~13607574-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man homeboy ur the man, ur plaque look callleeen. Big thanks for the support Brandon and hell yesss u know we're ready to handle more biz from u guys when ur ready. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Once again, BIG THANK YOU to our smart loyal customer for trusting REAL manufactures to handle ur Metal Kustom needs. We value ur bizness and will continue to expand and improve the services we offer. Stay tuned for a big announcement we will announce next week. :biggrin: 


Here's the homie Eric one of 3plaques(other 2 are being engraved as we speak)









Jose's DTS remainding plaque from original order. And 3gold pendants, muchas Gracias Jose por la orden carnal, espero que orden mas en el futuro. :biggrin: 

























Homie Junior's plaque from VA









Big Thanks to the homies from Pueblo for trusting KrazyKutting for all their plaque needs, Thank you Vince keep spreadn the word out there homie. N u can count on us gettn out their to CO to a show soon, cause KARZICON makes the commitment and time to travel and actually visit and support the Lowrider movement. :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

THEY LOOK SIC


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Drop'em, KrazyKutting


QUE ONDA CARNAL ? PM SENT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

High Quality Plaques from Real Manufactures at the BEST Pricing. 








































































Thomas double layered Gold/Chrome bike plaque


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

The big Homie from Seattle WA Obie bad ass fully engraved Placas, gracias Obie for the Trust and Support carnal. These are just raw polished will be chrome plated.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

This is something u'll see alot when u deal with KrazyKutting is actuall customer gettn their bad ass parts hand delivered and given a personal handshake and thankyou. Considering that again we are the actuall manufactures and customers are more than welcome to stop by our shops anytime for their projects and i'm always meeting with them in person. Big thanks to Wendy and her son Xavier from Skys The Limit b.c. in Bakersfield for their continued support. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Just to show our customers that we do more than just plaques from bad ass Bike parts "TNT" to kustom kar grills to hydraulic setups,paint , mods u name it Karzicon is a Lowrider Full One Stop Shop. Thanks for ur support and constant pm's for plaques u guys keep us strong and busy. These are raw parts we just engraved and i dropped off with our partner and homie Speedy in Long Beach CA :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:0

I need an update on my grill homie


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

cool thanks this time you didnt wake me up this morning lol i be in touch with you for more things ,pendents,and parts,and more keep it up thanks


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 20 2009, 01:23 PM~13632429
> *Just to show our customers that we do more than just plaques from bad ass Bike parts "TNT" to kustom kar grills to hydraulic setups,paint , mods u name it Karzicon is a Lowrider Full One Stop Shop. Thanks for ur support and constant pm's for plaques u guys keep us strong and busy. These are raw parts we just engraved and i dropped off with our partner and homie Speedy in Long Beach CA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT GUAM GRILL IS BAD AS HELL, MANN I LUV THE WORK YOU GUYS BEEN DOIN. CUSTOMERS GOTTA BE HAPPY, CAUSE I'M MORE THAN SATISFIED. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK 
:thumbsup: MUCH LUV FROM JOHNNYGUAM PRES. OF ISLANDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

cool homie :biggrin: can't wait :thumbsup:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

clean out the box its full


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

pm me a price for 5 plaques homie.
Thanks.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Looks Bad @$$ Johnny! :biggrin: 
I'll send you the rough draft as soon as I get them.  

-Charlie-


----------



## casualcruizers (Mar 26, 2009)

:biggrin: them Casual Cruizers Plaques look bad ass homie thanks again for taking care of us we will be ordering more soon. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 20 2009, 01:08 PM~13631271
> *
> 140.00 total shipped for all 3 Bryan, let me know when ur ready to move on them. Peace homeboy and much love to the Texas homies for their loyal support.
> 
> *


aight ill hit you up on the first


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime+Apr 20 2009, 03:36 PM~13633328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

James what up homie, i got the money through Paypal for ur 4plaques homie. Big thanks again for trusting a real manufacture with ur plaque order homie. :biggrin: 








This is what happens when u trust us to do ur plaques, we DESIGN IN HOUSE (No need to outsource to anyone else and wait for them to do ur designs) We Kut IN HOUSE (we own our machines and no need to have someone else do all our kutting and front like we're the actual cutters) PLATIN (done by our tight homie and biz partner Speedy in Long Beach CA, who's proud to be affiliated with us and sends us alot of work as well , big thank you to Speedy always coming throught with beautifull 3trple plated chrome) :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i think some homies from amarillo is looking for some plaques ill point them your way


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

i was glad to hear that you got my email. i will be waiting for your call. i know your a busy man, thats what happens when your good at what you do. i just hope you dont keep me waiting for to long.

clandestino cc
chicago il


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 20 2009, 05:11 PM~13632325
> *The big Homie from Seattle WA Obie bad ass fully engraved Placas, gracias Obie for the Trust and Support carnal. These are just raw polished will be chrome plated.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
cant wait to c mine


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

The Kings plaques are art work man! My back window is ready! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Big thanks Santos to u and ur homeboys from Htown TX for the nice order. Can't wait to do more and more work out their in Houston. :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

:0 I like dat homie daz wut im takin bout


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Apr 21 2009, 02:45 PM~13644905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool G, we aim to please :biggrin: I'm kuttn them shortly. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Apr 21 2009, 06:31 PM~13647372
> *The Kings plaques are art work man! My back window is ready! :biggrin:
> *


Foooo Shooow, i can't say enough bout our Engraved plaque homie. Obie made the right call by gettn em engraved. We'll finish weldn the bolts to the back of the plaques by FRI and off to Speedy's for 3trple plated chrome


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 21 2009, 01:37 PM~13644140
> *James what up homie, i got the money through Paypal for ur 4plaques homie. Big thanks again for trusting a real manufacture with ur plaque order homie.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks great bro..... cant wait to see them in chrome... i appreciate the great service, i will be a customer for life!!!!! u should start selling hydraulics setups and other car stuff, have yet to find service that compares to yours.. thanks again johnny, u will be hearing from me shortly.... -James Prez of ENVIOUS C.C.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Nice work.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:   :thumbsup:


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

anuther satasfied customer,,
orale johnny gud job,cant wait 4 tha pendants!! :h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT - SUP JOHNNY!?! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RuffNeck Rill_@Apr 22 2009, 10:59 PM~13663348
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That right there is what we're talkn bout carnal. That looks real firme carnal. I love pics of clean rides with their KrazyKutting placas en la ventana. Un chingo de gracias por la orden y cuando se te ofresca algo me llamas carnal. Al rato :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 23 2009, 11:24 AM~13667036
> *TTT - SUP JOHNNY!?! :biggrin:
> *


Wuz up homie, almost got that other pendant for u carnal.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Que onda Franky, aqui esta tu chingon placaso que te ise CAD durante me quebrada de lonche. Let me know what u think and i can kut one out this Week. Laterz homie.  Remeber its gonna b fully engraved with the lettering u want handengraved in the ribbon.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

ANY CLUB THAT NEEDS CLUB SHIRTS MADE CAN HIT UP MY HOMEBOY JESSE AT INKED CITY AND I'LL ONLY GIVE HIM UR DXF FILE SO HE CAN CREATE UR BAD ASS SHIRTS FOR U GUYS. HE CAN MAKE U GUYS STICKERS OR ANY OTHER PRINT APPLICATION U GUYS WANT, GREAT GUY TO DEAL WITH AND IS THE REAL DEAL, HE OWNS HIS EQUIPMENT AND IS DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER GENTE. :biggrin:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 03:26 PM~13668227
> *Que onda Franky, aqui esta tu chingon placaso que te ise CAD durante me quebrada de lonche. Let me know what u think and i can kut one out this Week. Laterz homie.   Remeber its gonna b fully engraved with the lettering u want handengraved in the ribbon.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good johny i cant believe i talked to you just a while ago and you are already done. i like the way you did the bottom but can you make just one change for me. can you put the antenas on that other building cuz the 2 buildings with the antenas are like the biggest thing here in chicago. that is what makes the sky line here so nice.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Apr 23 2009, 02:39 PM~13668867
> *looks good johny i cant believe i talked to you just a while ago and you are already done.  i like the way you did the bottom but can you make just one change for me. can you put the antenas on that other building cuz the 2 buildings with the antenas are like the biggest thing here in chicago. that is what makes the sky line here so nice.
> *


No prob Franky, again this is what i do FULL TIME so yeah carnal u can say i take my job seriously and it's not just a way to make side money this is my passion and i'm always workn and tryn to improve my skills. So thanks for the support carnal. Here's the modified version.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Plaques!!!! Plaques!!!!!

Big thanks to James and the fellas out in FoxValley Wisconsin for their order and trust. We'll always be here to serve u guys with whatever Metal Fab project u need. N yes we carry and sell all kinds of kool items for ur Hydraulic setup James so pm the list of stuff u need and i'll send u a price list. Peace. 

















Santo from Houston Texas, ur plaques are klean and ur a kool dude to talk and do biz with , much thanks carnal por el apollo.  
N yes ur pendants are next.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Apr 20 2009, 09:53 PM~13638206
> *Looks Bad @$$ Johnny!  :biggrin:
> I'll send you the rough draft as soon as I get them.
> 
> ...


Charlie was nice talkn to last nite again Big Homie. Let me know after ur club meeting this weekend what the verdict is on the plaque count and we'll get started asap. Thank u very much.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 12:31 PM~13668289
> *ANY CLUB THAT NEEDS CLUB SHIRTS MADE CAN HIT UP MY HOMEBOY JESSE AT INKED CITY AND I'LL ONLY GIVE HIM UR DXF FILE SO HE CAN CREATE UR BAD ASS SHIRTS FOR U GUYS. HE CAN MAKE U GUYS STICKERS OR ANY OTHER PRINT APPLICATION U GUYS WANT, GREAT GUY TO DEAL WITH AND IS THE REAL DEAL, HE OWNS HIS EQUIPMENT AND IS DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER GENTE.  :biggrin:
> *



Thank you Johnny ....


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 12:31 PM~13668289
> *ANY CLUB THAT NEEDS CLUB SHIRTS MADE CAN HIT UP MY HOMEBOY JESSE AT INKED CITY AND I'LL ONLY GIVE HIM UR DXF FILE SO HE CAN CREATE UR BAD ASS SHIRTS FOR U GUYS. HE CAN MAKE U GUYS STICKERS OR ANY OTHER PRINT APPLICATION U GUYS WANT, GREAT GUY TO DEAL WITH AND IS THE REAL DEAL, HE OWNS HIS EQUIPMENT AND IS DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER GENTE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x 536778897754678


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Fresh Plaque i just kut out last nite, big thanks to all our homie and loyal customers for their strong support.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THEY BE LOOKIN TIGHT JOHNNY :thumbsup:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 04:50 PM~13670123
> *Fresh Plaque i just kut out last nite, big thanks to all our homie and loyal customers for their strong support.
> 
> 
> ...



Dam homie, i like that plaque, where that club from.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

sikkkkk!!! klean plaques johnny


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 01:32 PM~13669933
> *Charlie was nice talkn to last nite again Big Homie. Let me know after ur club meeting this weekend what the verdict is on the plaque count and we'll get started asap. Thank u very much.
> *


Same here Johnny, I'll get that info to you asap. :biggrin:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 06:25 PM~13669868
> *No prob Franky, again this is what i do FULL TIME so yeah carnal u can say i take my job seriously and it's not just a way to make side money this is my passion and i'm always workn and tryn to improve my skills. So thanks for the support carnal. Here's the modified version.
> 
> 
> ...


there is no dought in me that you are a pro. your responce time is super fast. you have alot of great feedback on here and let me be just one more of does guys that says i am really happy that i am doing business with you. i know my order is small and and you are still taking care of me. that is something that not everyone would do but i will be making a much bigger order in the near future. thanks again and you can go ahead and cut it.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

well today i got a package in the mail and i was impressed with the quality that johnny and the boys do the chrome is out standing and the gold is like wow truely i will be back to get more stuff from these guys thanks good job and ill be talking to you soon johnny thanks


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Daz wut im talk bout u get down homie much respect


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Again Fellas WoW!!! this is wat i'm talkn bout, u guys standing strong behind this hardworkn Chicano company is a great feeling. This kind of feedback keeps me energized and motiviated to keep bustn our butts to stay on top of the game and delivering all u guys top notch parts at krazy affordable prices. Thanks for the trust and support Fellas. 









> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Apr 23 2009, 05:19 PM~13670422-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah carnal, much thanks and again ur pendants are gonna be krazy nice as well, especially all engraved :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Again ur orders are a direct reflection of our committment to our customers and this movement. So Chris thanks for ur order carnal.








4with San Jose and 1 with Inland Empire


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 24 2009, 08:43 PM~13682408
> *Again ur orders are a direct reflection of our committment to our customers and this movement. So Chris thanks for ur order carnal.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Apr 24 2009, 09:06 PM~13683056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool homie, glad u liked the modification.


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 24 2009, 06:43 PM~13682408
> *Again ur orders are a direct reflection of our committment to our customers and this movement. So Chris thanks for ur order carnal.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good carnal :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:h5: :h5:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 24 2009, 08:43 PM~13682408
> *Again ur orders are a direct reflection of our committment to our customers and this movement. So Chris thanks for ur order carnal.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 thats nice :biggrin: sikkkk!!!!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 24 2009, 09:30 PM~13683230
> *Wuz up carnalito, simon loco se mira bien firme tu deseno. tu sabes que me voy a dejar caller la grena en tu placa.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


JAJAJA NA HOMIE THATS MI COMPA NOT ME! BUT YEAH CANT WAIT TO SEE DA CAD! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 25 2009, 02:08 PM~13687232
> *JAJAJA NA HOMIE THATS MI COMPA NOT ME! BUT YEAH CANT WAIT TO SEE DA CAD! :biggrin:
> *


Here it is big Homie, just finished it up now i'm bout to go watch Kobe put it on the Jazz. Thanks for trusting KrazyKutting to handle ur Plaque homie considering who u fly on ur signature. Good to know that u and homie out east (Junior Common Dezire) have good taste in trusting us to handle ur plaque G. Thanks again and this was one of the funnest plaques i've Caded in a while. Peace. 











By the way i invite all our homies that have ordered plaque to check out a small sample of the Krazy projects that we here at Karzicon have done in a short period of time since we've opened our doors for business in June of 08, not bad for not having been here for a year. :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472594


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SNAP!!! JOHNNY THOSE REVOLUTION BACKIN PLATES ARE SIK!!!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wutz up johnny


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2009, 04:50 PM~13670123
> *Fresh Plaque i just kut out last nite, big thanks to all our homie and loyal customers for their strong support.
> 
> 
> ...


........................ nice work homie them envious plaques look good they all do cant wait to see them in chrome


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Apr 25 2009, 10:58 PM~13690922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah homie just talked to Chris this morning and he ordered 3pendants as well for u guys so can't wait till u guys see the krazy klean quality on our product. Peace.


----------



## casualcruizers (Mar 26, 2009)

:biggrin: right on homie we got our plaques and they came out bad ass. Been flossin them everywhere we go and putting your name out there in Pueblo,Colorado.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by casualcruizers_@Apr 27 2009, 01:31 PM~13704678
> *:biggrin: right on homie we got our plaques and they came out bad ass. Been flossin them everywhere we go and putting your name out there in Pueblo,Colorado.
> *


This is what we've been talkn bout since day one, OUR customer and homies being so proud with their product that they help us out by spreadn the good word the Quality and krazy pricing they get here at Karzicon. Thanks Vince ur bike plaque will be done soon also carnal. Big THANKS!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Another plaque order we have in the works :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Another plaque order will be kuttn out for the Big homie Vic . 9plaques, thanks big Vic and all the Santana members for their strong support, can't wait to get with u and do more parts for ur bikes etc. :biggrin: Hope u like the modified version of ur placa carnal.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks agian guys and girls


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Again what can i say about our great customer base that is quickly spreadn the word bout the Quality work and krazy prices their gettn from this hardworkn Chicano company that take pride in what they do. 

Sean from Louisiana what up playa, here's ur Cad for ur plaques. Thanks for the order homie i got the money thru paypal this morning. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Apr 28 2009, 10:03 AM~13715133
> *thanks agian guys and girls
> 
> 
> ...


Thank u carnalito, and hell yeah homie San Jose has been hittn us up hard for plaque and parts all of NorCal as a matter of fact. Big ups to NorCal for their strong support.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 27 2009, 05:27 PM~13707253
> *Another plaque order will be kuttn out for the Big homie Vic . 9plaques, thanks big Vic and all the Santana members for their strong support, can't wait to get with u and do more parts for ur bikes etc.  :biggrin: Hope u like the modified version of ur placa carnal.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HELL YEA,THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT,IT KINDA RESEMBLES THE CAR PLAQUE,TE AVIENTAS CARNAL :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Apr 28 2009, 04:33 PM~13719325
> *:0 HELL YEA,THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT,IT KINDA RESEMBLES THE CAR PLAQUE,TE AVIENTAS CARNAL :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Es todo big Vic ur a firme vato homie and it's been my pleasure gettn to know u talk to u carnal. Look forward to hangin out at ur guys show homie.  



Very special plaque we're doing as a gesture of our appreciation for the relationship we're building with Lowerider Magazine and GoLo Entertainment. These will be fully engraved and 2toned gold/chrome when done. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 28 2009, 05:02 PM~13720301
> *Es todo big Vic ur a firme vato homie and it's been my pleasure gettn to know u talk to u carnal. Look forward to hangin out at ur guys show homie.
> Very special plaque we're doing as a gesture of our appreciation for the relationship we're building with Lowerider Magazine and GoLo Entertainment. These will be fully engraved and 2toned gold/chrome when done.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 28 2009, 08:02 PM~13720301
> *Es todo big Vic ur a firme vato homie and it's been my pleasure gettn to know u talk to u carnal. Look forward to hangin out at ur guys show homie.
> Very special plaque we're doing as a gesture of our appreciation for the relationship we're building with Lowerider Magazine and GoLo Entertainment. These will be fully engraved and 2toned gold/chrome when done.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


FOR THE BIG DAY! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 28 2009, 06:02 PM~13720301
> *Es todo big Vic ur a firme vato homie and it's been my pleasure gettn to know u talk to u carnal. Look forward to hangin out at ur guys show homie.
> Very special plaque we're doing as a gesture of our appreciation for the relationship we're building with Lowerider Magazine and GoLo Entertainment. These will be fully engraved and 2toned gold/chrome when done.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


DE NADA BRO,ITS GONNA LOOK BADASS ONCE ITS DONE FOR SURE :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Howzit Johnny! Tried calling today, but your mailbox is full. Hit me up when you get the chance. Thanks Bro! -Charlie-


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: :wave: Just sent you an email.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

I just want to say that I met the heads of Krazy Kutting yesterday in person... Johnny and Armando... Man, what cool, down-to-earth people. I saw their shop and their eye-popping work... DAMN! :0 :0 :0 

I will definitely be recommending everybody to them. :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 30 2009, 08:51 AM~13741985
> *I just want to say that I met the heads of Krazy Kutting yesterday in person... Johnny and Armando...  Man, what cool, down-to-earth people.  I saw their shop and their eye-popping work... DAMN!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I will definitely be recommending everybody to them.  :thumbsup:
> *


They sure got it together huh bro... :biggrin: I was just there for a few minutes and I already wanted a WATER JET !!!!! .... But it will not fit in my house so I will skip on it :biggrin: 

Hey Johnny I hope everything went smooth yesterday. I am looking forward to getting that artwork so we can do some nice shirts, banners, Stickers or anything you may need for you and the Krew....


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Johnny, hit me up I talked to my homie this morning. Just waiting for the green light so I can pick up the stuff tomm. Later carnal.


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 25 2009, 06:27 PM~13688539
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wat up homie...todo bien?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

R.J. thanks for the order homie n thanks for lettn us keep ur plaque to have photographd for the shoot. Will be shippn them out this weeknd.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Apr 28 2009, 06:58 PM~13720853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Apr 30 2009, 12:41 PM~13743992
> *They sure got it together huh bro...  :biggrin:  I was just there for a few minutes and I already wanted a WATER JET !!!!! .... But it will not fit in my house so I will skip on it  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey Johnny I hope everything went smooth yesterday. I am looking forward to getting that artwork so we can do some nice shirts, banners, Stickers or anything you may need for you and the Krew....
> *


Kool Jesse appreciate the support homie, n remember anyof the clubs i Cad plaques for if they want shirts i'll give u their DXF file, just let me know. Yeah man the interview went great yesterday Dustin and his team are real profesionals and we're honored to call them friends. :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 30 2009, 09:51 AM~13741985
> *I just want to say that I met the heads of Krazy Kutting yesterday in person... Johnny and Armando...  Man, what cool, down-to-earth people.  I saw their shop and their eye-popping work... DAMN!  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I will definitely be recommending everybody to them.  :thumbsup:
> *


Dustin once again carnal we can't thank u enough for ur kind words and profesionalism. Ur work speaks for itself and we're real excited to see the article when it's released. Big thanks to Albert Contreras as well for his loyal friendship and support, was alot of fun hanging with u guys the entire day and sharing stories and talkn about lowriding. U guys are always welcomed at our shops and if u guys ever need anything don't hesitate to call. 

Dustin check out ur firme placa that we're gonna fully Engrave and 2tone gold/chrome for u bro.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 30 2009, 05:49 PM~13747214
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiiccccceeee dayyum Albert can't say enough bout ur ride "Lawful Desire" esta kallleeeen. Well deserving of all the praise and attention, will represent Yuma very nicely in Lowrider Magazine. :biggrin: Let me know when ur ready for more parts Albert.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The man, the myth, the legend..........Big Johnny


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin: Couldn't believe the calibre of vehicles you guys are building. 
I know I'm going to you guys when I build my next ride.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok guys, from Moonroofs to flaked patterns, this is your one stop lowrider shop.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The detail of this frame was unbelievable, and I even took a pic of the top, front and bottom. This car is going to cause people to take a "2nd look".


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

This was Mando gettn down thrown down the final coat of clear on the bad ass 63' ranfla from San Diego we're fully kustomizing. :biggrin:


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 28 2009, 12:29 PM~13716765
> *Again what can i say about our great customer base that is quickly spreadn the word bout the Quality work and krazy prices their gettn from this hardworkn Chicano company that take pride in what they do.
> 
> Sean from Louisiana what up playa, here's ur Cad for ur plaques. Thanks for the order homie i got the money thru paypal this morning. Peace.
> ...


Johnny you a fool wit it Homie, it came out nice.. thanks for all the replies getting this thing right for us.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:0


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The Karzicon / KrazyKuttying Crew.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2009, 06:09 PM~13745657
> *R.J. thanks for the order homie n thanks for lettn us keep ur plaque to have photographd for the shoot. Will be shippn them out this weeknd.
> 
> 
> ...


thos forks look sic


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 30 2009, 06:24 PM~13747572
> *Ok guys, from Moonroofs to flaked patterns, this is your one stop lowrider shop.
> 
> 
> ...


Good shot at that roof, I did not paint that though. We got that from the customer already done. we are redoing everything else on it.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 30 2009, 07:50 PM~13748602
> *The Karzicon / KrazyKuttying Crew.
> 
> 
> ...


Left to right Mando Owner/ Painter,wife and baby; Gabe Hyd installer and Final Assembly on cars; Bebe Painter,hyd expert,Mechanic,and final assembly; Roger Master Fabricator: and last but not least Johnny with his wife and baby Designer,Cutter and sales. We didn't have everyone there but most of us. Thanks for the Pics Albert 

Other team members missing were Body man,CNC operators and Shop hand. Hopefully we will be anouncing a new sales Associate for us handling My space in the upcomming weeks.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I stand corrected Mando. I apologize to the person who did the work on the roof.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Another employee


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Chris, big thanks for the order again carnal. Here u go fresh from the WATERJET.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 30 2009, 09:04 PM~13749575
> *I stand corrected Mando. I apologize to the person who did the work on the roof.
> 
> 
> ...


It's all good Albert ( I just couldn't take credit for other peoples work not that I couldn't do that roof I just didn't) . I appreciate everything you guy's are doing for us. Without people like you we wouldn't even exsist. so again thanks


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 1 2009, 12:04 AM~13750534
> *What up Chris, big thanks for the order again carnal. Here u go fresh from the WATERJET.
> 
> 
> ...


i see you cutting plaques. i cant wait to see the clandestino plaque.


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2009, 09:04 PM~13750534
> *What up Chris, big thanks for the order again carnal. Here u go fresh from the WATERJET.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks carnal, they look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2009, 03:09 PM~13745657
> *R.J. thanks for the order homie n thanks for lettn us keep ur plaque to have photographd for the shoot. Will be shippn them out this weeknd.
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya johnnie good work homie im very happy with the them i cant wait too see them in person ill b sure too spread the word bout u homie and b looking forward too doing future busness with u again so dont forget bout me bro lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Karzicon doing big things............their work speaks for itself.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2009, 04:53 PM~13747266
> *Dustin once again carnal we can't thank u enough for ur kind words and profesionalism. Ur work speaks for itself and we're real excited to see the article when it's released. Big thanks to Albert Contreras as well for his loyal friendship and support, was alot of fun hanging with u guys the entire day and sharing stories and talkn about lowriding. U guys are always welcomed at our shops and if u guys ever need anything don't hesitate to call.
> 
> Dustin check out ur firme placa that we're gonna fully Engrave and 2tone gold/chrome for u bro.
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Damn, Johnny... that looks SICK!!! I can't wait to be flying that in my Caddy... You are "da man"!!! Thank you for your nice words. And remember to call me or e-mail me if you guys have any photography needs I can provide... for your website, advertising, catalog, whatever. Oh, and get in touch with me when you're ready to book your room in San Bernardino.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 30 2009, 05:08 PM~13747399
> *The man, the myth, the legend..........Big Johnny
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures TopDogg!!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 30 2009, 11:04 PM~13749572
> *Left to right Mando Owner/ Painter,wife and baby; Gabe Hyd installer and Final Assembly on cars; Bebe Painter,hyd expert,Mechanic,and final assembly; Roger Master Fabricator: and last but not least Johnny with his wife and baby Designer,Cutter and sales. We didn't have everyone there but most of us. Thanks for the Pics Albert
> 
> Other team members missing were Body man,CNC operators and Shop hand. Hopefully we will be anouncing a new sales Associate for us handling My space in the upcomming weeks.
> *


 :0


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Damn Johnny you are getting down. The design concepts you come up with now as opposed to 12 months ago are bad ass. I only look forward to see what you'll come up with tomorrow. Look for Karz Icon to expand in 09 again.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 1 2009, 08:58 AM~13754410
> *Damn Johnny you are getting down. The design concepts you come up with now as opposed to 12 months ago are bad ass. I only look forward to see what you'll come up with tomorrow. Look for Karz Icon to expand in 09 again.
> *


Hey Mando! :wave:

Johnny is definitely getting down!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

One of the Krazy Kutting shops... :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 1 2009, 10:56 AM~13755037
> *One of the Krazy Kutting shops...  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: BADASS PIC VOLO,SHOW N SHINE  BIG UPS TO MANDO N JOHNNY :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 1 2009, 04:05 PM~13758257
> *:uh: BADASS PIC VOLO,SHOW N SHINE  BIG UPS TO MANDO N JOHNNY :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2009, 11:04 PM~13750534
> *What up Chris, big thanks for the order again carnal. Here u go fresh from the WATERJET.
> 
> 
> ...


sik cant wait to get mines :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 1 2009, 03:05 PM~13758257
> *:uh: BADASS PIC VOLO,SHOW N SHINE  BIG UPS TO MANDO N JOHNNY :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Victor man! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Johnny, just sent you a PM... Check it out when you get some time... Thanks...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 2 2009, 09:51 AM~13763934
> *Johnny, just sent you a PM... Check it out when you get some time... Thanks...
> *


What's up Volo Johnny is picking up a couple of cars this weekend but I got your Plaque and it is getting polished for enraving.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 2 2009, 09:34 AM~13764203
> *What's up Volo Johnny is picking up a couple of cars this weekend but I got your Plaque and it is getting polished for enraving.
> *


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

WASSUP VOLO! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT, THESE GUYS DO FANTASTC WORK I KNOW YOU'LL BE HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

GARDENA PLAQUE?


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 3 2009, 02:07 AM~13769403
> *WASSUP VOLO! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT, THESE GUYS DO FANTASTC WORK I KNOW YOU'LL BE HAPPY :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Brandon? Keith?

Thanks man... I've seen some of their work already and it's impressive. I can't wait to see the finished product too! :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@May 3 2009, 06:40 AM~13769612
> *GARDENA PLAQUE?
> *


I saw his design but he is not back yet from Texas. I am sure he will get back to you by tuesday.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 3 2009, 09:44 AM~13770293
> *:cheesy: Brandon?  Keith?
> 
> Thanks man... I've seen some of their work already and it's impressive.  I can't wait to see the finished product too!  :biggrin:
> *


Brandon


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey what up mando. so did you get a chance to cut my plaque this weekend. 
i hope you did i cant wait to see it. i know its going to look good.


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

thanks for the heads up!


> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 3 2009, 10:36 AM~13770868
> *I saw his design but he is not back yet from Texas. I am sure he will get back to you by tuesday.
> *


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 1 2009, 01:56 PM~13755037
> *One of the Krazy Kutting shops...  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 30 2009, 11:04 PM~13749572
> *Left to right Mando Owner/ Painter,wife and baby; Gabe Hyd installer and Final Assembly on cars; Bebe Painter,hyd expert,Mechanic,and final assembly; Roger Master Fabricator: and last but not least Johnny with his wife and baby Designer,Cutter and sales. We didn't have everyone there but most of us. Thanks for the Pics Albert
> 
> Other team members missing were Body man,CNC operators and Shop hand. Hopefully we will be anouncing a new sales Associate for us handling My space in the upcomming weeks.
> *


 

logo designed for KK by Lone Star Brand aka SAM I AM 

t-shirt proto ver 1


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2009, 03:19 PM~13794279
> *
> 
> logo designed for KK by Lone Star Brand aka SAM I AM
> ...


WWWWOOOOWWW that's hella nice Sam. Much thanks homie, ur defenitely a all around artist and am happy to have u on our team.

Just got back from pickin up two rides from Texas and got a big shipment from Speedy (our plater) so will be postn up pics later tonight. :biggrin: 
Kings (Seattle,WA)
Eminence (FoxValley WI)
New Class (YUMA)
First Class (FT. Hood TX)

I have 12messages on my phone for plaque orders so to all of u that have calld us THANK YOU and i will be returning ur calls this week. :biggrin:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

HOW LONG WOULD IT TAKE ON ABOUT 5 PLAQUES?


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

any word on my plaque. :dunno:


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

jus checkn on plaque homie :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 5 2009, 07:58 PM~13795838
> *WWWWOOOOWWW that's hella nice Sam. Much thanks homie, ur defenitely a all around artist and am happy to have u on our team.
> 
> Just got back from pickin up two rides from Texas and got a big shipment from Speedy (our plater) so will be postn up pics later tonight.  :biggrin:
> ...


pleasures MINE!  glad you like....

still got all those other to embellish on!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 30 2009, 11:04 PM~13749572
> *Left to right Mando Owner/ Painter,wife and baby; Gabe Hyd installer and Final Assembly on cars; Bebe Painter,hyd expert,Mechanic,and final assembly; Roger Master Fabricator: and last but not least Johnny with his wife and baby Designer,Cutter and sales. We didn't have everyone there but most of us. Thanks for the Pics Albert
> 
> Other team members missing were Body man,CNC operators and Shop hand. Hopefully we will be anouncing a new sales Associate for us handling My space in the upcomming weeks.
> *


MYSPACE IS UP!!! just a lil something to get it up and operational....

<a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/krazykutting\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/krazykutting</a>


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Looking good...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 5 2009, 02:19 PM~13794279
> *
> 
> logo designed for KK by Lone Star Brand aka SAM I AM
> ...


 :0  :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 6 2009, 09:11 AM~13802227
> *MYSPACE IS UP!!! just a lil something to get it up and operational....
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.myspace.com/krazykutting\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.myspace.com/krazykutting</a>
> *


I like the layout. Give me a call if you have any questions I will start forwarding My space Customers I get to you.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 6 2009, 11:45 AM~13802551
> *I like the layout. Give me a call if you have any questions I will start forwarding My space Customers I get to you.
> *


no doubt!


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

Any word on our plaques Johnny?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by silent7905_@May 6 2009, 12:51 PM~13804199
> *Any word on our plaques Johnny?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silent7905_@May 6 2009, 11:51 AM~13804199
> *Any word on our plaques Johnny?
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

X4 No rush,just curious.. Cant wait to see these things plated!


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Johnny can you send me Grimreapers DXF file when you get a chance.... Thanks bro, I know you were busy yesterday. if i do not hear from you i will call you direct.


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 6 2009, 08:49 PM~13808442
> *X4 No rush,just curious.. Cant wait to see these things plated!
> *


x5


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

ok x6 an 7


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

x8 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Xamillion,lol. Thanks fellas we are workn krazy overtime to gett to all our customers and homies orders and believe us we are very appreciative of ur guys strong support and anxiousness to get ur High Quality krazy affordable plaques and parts from us. So much love and thanks for the orders fellas and to the new ones that i just talked to this week thank u as well. 


Alright heres a few pics of the two rides (Hummer,Dually) that i went to pick up in Midland Texas. We're gonna 2tone Kandie both these rides for a Great customer/homie of ours whos givin us alot of work.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Obie much thanks for u relaxed patience through ur Plaque order carnal. I really appreciate how u just chilled and let us do our thing. Here ur bad ass placas that are being shipped out manana. :biggrin: 


















Eric same to u carnal, big thanks and here ur engraved/chrome plated plaques as well. :biggrin: 

















James out in Wisconsin thanks G and these are gonna be in the mail tomorrow as welll. :biggrin: 

















Mario here's one of ur placas already chromed the other ones are being engraved. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 6 2009, 11:31 PM~13810543
> *Obie much thanks for u relaxed patience through ur Plaque order carnal. I really appreciate how u just chilled and let us do our thing. Here ur bad ass placas that are being shipped out manana.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN YOU TOO QUITE YOU KNOW CHIT IS GETTING DONE!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Chuey and the homie from New Class big thanks for ur order and for being patient as well. Much love and respects carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+May 7 2009, 12:31 AM~13810543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam i cant wait to c mine done :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

GOOD TO SEE THAT UR POSTN ALL FRESH WORK!!!! ALL LOOKS LIKE ITS GRADE A QUALITY TO HOMIE! BADASS!!!


----------



## M Reyes (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 6 2009, 08:33 PM~13810567
> *Chuey and the homie from New Class big thanks for ur order and for being patient as well. Much love and respects carnal.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I was at the shop yesterday and saw these in person... WOW. the detail was incredible...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 6 2009, 09:31 PM~13810543
> *
> 
> 
> ...



......Speechless! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@May 6 2009, 11:46 PM~13810686
> *GOOD TO SEE THAT UR POSTN ALL FRESH WORK!!!! ALL LOOKS LIKE ITS GRADE A QUALITY TO HOMIE! BADASS!!!
> *


LEAVE THE COMP IN THE DUST!!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 7 2009, 01:00 AM~13810779
> *LEAVE THE COMP IN THE DUST!!
> *


lol wat comp :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

gardena plaque
?


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

thats all some really great work. im glad to see all that even if my plaque was not in there it just means that you got all these things done and mine is coming up in line  let me know where mine stands.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Too all who order plaque the turn around time is going to improve now that we have administration and a packaging person we can have Johnny focus more on cutting and design. for those who waited a couple day's longer than we qouted thanks for others waiting we will pickup the turn around without jeopardizing quality. Thanks for your support and we promise to keep all you that have given deposits on top priority.


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 6 2009, 08:25 PM~13810486
> *Xamillion,lol. Thanks fellas we are workn krazy overtime to gett to all our customers and homies orders and believe us we are very appreciative of ur guys strong support and anxiousness to get ur High Quality krazy affordable plaques and parts from us. So much love and thanks for the orders fellas and to the new ones that i just talked to this week thank u as well.
> Alright heres a few pics of the two rides (Hummer,Dually) that i went to pick up in Midland Texas. We're gonna 2tone Kandie both these rides for a Great customer/homie of ours whos givin us alot of work.
> 
> ...


 :0 Can't wait to see what you guys do to these rides...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 6 2009, 08:31 PM~13810543
> *Obie much thanks for u relaxed patience through ur Plaque order carnal. I really appreciate how u just chilled and let us do our thing. Here ur bad ass placas that are being shipped out manana.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



HOT DAMN, those are some nice looking plaques! :0


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr91/ka...on/DSCN0866.jpg[/img]









Shipping today??? Sweet!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 7 2009, 12:56 PM~13816580
> *http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr91/ka...on/DSCN0866.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> ...


Of course carnal, u made the RIGHT choice by DEALIN with DIRECT MANUFACTURES and all our Plaques get packaged and shipped by our great staff. One of the BENEFITS of ordering through Karzicon u are rest assurred that ur product is inspected b4 being shipped. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 6 2009, 09:33 PM~13810567
> *Chuey and the homie from New Class big thanks for ur order and for being patient as well. Much love and respects carnal.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Johnny...this plaque is so damm sick wit it..belive me all your work is off the chain...but this one right here..DAAAAAmmm .. hit me up on the engraving ?? let me know how much more I'm looking at to egrave mine...cause this is sick.. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

still having bad ass work homie


----------



## chuynewclass (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the work on the plaques. They were better than expected Johnny. I will get with you later for 4 more for our Tucson chapter.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HEY JOHNNY, I THINK IM READY FOR MY ENGRAVED PLAQUE NOW


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Hell yeah homiez thanks for the props and the luv. We're mad BUSSSSYYY in the shops right now with CAR projects BIKE projects and KRAZY MAD PLAQUE orders, all thanks to you guys :biggrin: 

These are another of the benefit of dealing with KARZICON is u have access to a wide variety of products and we ACTUALLY kut them and make them not just advertise that we do them. :biggrin: 

Custom Backplates for ESTILLO C.C. and thanks for the 10plaque ENGRAVED orders.


























By the way i have a bunch of pics to post up later tonight, sorry i don't have as much free time to post up every single day but i am kuttn alot and makes it easier to post up group pics. 

Clandestino
Gardena
51/50 (let me know if u want ur plaques engraved Sean 125.00 ea and 50.00 more for the Gold 2tone )
Santana

And will kut more tonight and tomorrow and the next day and so on and so on, WE ARE THE REAL DEAL MANUFACTURERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 7 2009, 08:58 AM~13814274
> *Too all who order plaque the turn around time is going to improve now that we have administration and a packaging person we can have Johnny focus more on cutting and design. for those who waited a couple day's longer than we qouted thanks for others waiting we will pickup the turn around without jeopardizing quality. Thanks for your support and we promise to keep all you that have given deposits on top priority.
> *


Good business right there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

What up Johnnie and the rest of the crew. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Wow! Those look killer man! keep up the "solid" work guys! You guys really are the "Real Deal Manufacturers"!!  -Charlie-







> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 8 2009, 09:22 AM~13827638
> *Hell yeah homiez thanks for the props and the luv. We're mad BUSSSSYYY in the shops right now with CAR projects BIKE projects and KRAZY MAD PLAQUE orders, all thanks to you guys  :biggrin:
> 
> These are another of the benefit of dealing with KARZICON is u have access to a wide variety of products and we ACTUALLY kut them and make them not just advertise that we do them.  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985+May 7 2009, 03:41 PM~13818398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@May 8 2009, 09:05 PM~13832489
> *
> *


Again Fellas WWWWOOOOOWWWW, u guys are amazing!! We really appreciate the support and the FACT that u guys recognize A REAL SHOP that give back to the lowriding community is awesome. This kind of energy keeps us workn hard day in and day out. Much love and respect. :biggrin:BY THE WAY FOR THE HOMIES THAT MAKE IT OUT TO SAN BERNADINO JUNE 7TH DON'T FORGET TO STOP BY KARZICON BOOTH AND SAY WHAT UP, BRING ME UR JUDGES ENTRY CARD AND I'LL ENTER UR NUMBER IN OUR FREE!!!!!!!!!!! RAFFLE GIVEAWAYS (ENGRAVED BACKPLATES,DUMPS,PRIZES, KUSTOM KARZICON KAR GRILL ETC.ETC.) LOOKN FORWARD TO MEETN A BUNCH OF Y0U IN PERSON AND PUTTN A FACE TO A NAME/VOICE. 

Anyone who needs to get a hold of me call me this weekend i'll be kuttin all weekend long 619 861 6551 Johnny so we can disscuss ur guys projects. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

When Karzicon is not busy kutting/fabricating metal we're buildn High Quality Lowriders!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

SAMMY FROM SAN DIEGO AND CHARLIE FROM HAWAII THANK U GUYS FOR UR PLAQUE ORDERS. CHARLIE UR GONNA LOVE REPPN UR CLUB WITH UR ENGRAVED 2TONE GOLD/CHROME PLAQUE HOMIE. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

TWICE THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!!!! FRESSSHHH PLAQUES!!!!!!!!!!! N NOT JUST ONE BUT A FEW. THANKS AGAIN FELLAS LOOKN FORWARD TO TAKIN MORE ORDERS THIS WEEKEND, I LOVE DESIGNING AND KUTTN ALL DAY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


BIG VIC GRACIAS CARNAL. LOOKN FORWARD TO DOING ALOT MORE WORK FOR U GUYS FROM BIKE PARTS TO CAR GRILLS ETC. :biggrin: 









SEAN OUT IN LOUISIANA BIG THANKS HOMIE AND LET ME KNOW BOUT THE ENGRAVING AND 2TONE HOMIE :biggrin: 









FOR MY HOMIE FROM GARDENA :biggrin: 









VINCE GOT THE PAYPAL FERIA THANKS HOMIE, AND JUST KUT UR 2ND BIKE PLAQUE TONIGHT. :biggrin: 









WUZ UP FRANKY, TIME TO POLISH IT NOW FOR ENGRAVING HOMIE. MUCH LOVE TO CHICAGO FOR THE STRONG SUPPORT.










SOME MORE I KUT TONIGHT , I'LL POST UP LATER THIS WEEKEND ALONG WITH THE GRIP OF OTHER STUFF THAT WE HERE AT KARZICON KUT. THANKS AGAIN GUYS FOR TRUSTIN REAL MANUFACTURES THAT REALLY ENJOY WHAT THEY DO FOR A LIVIN. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 8 2009, 11:31 PM~13833241
> *TWICE THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!!!! FRESSSHHH PLAQUES!!!!!!!!!!! N NOT JUST ONE BUT A FEW. THANKS AGAIN FELLAS LOOKN FORWARD TO TAKIN MORE ORDERS THIS WEEKEND, I LOVE DESIGNING AND KUTTN ALL DAY!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> BIG VIC GRACIAS CARNAL. LOOKN FORWARD TO DOING ALOT MORE WORK FOR U GUYS FROM BIKE PARTS TO CAR GRILLS ETC.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


nice work !!!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 8 2009, 09:31 PM~13833241
> *TWICE THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!!!! FRESSSHHH PLAQUES!!!!!!!!!!! N NOT JUST ONE BUT A FEW. THANKS AGAIN FELLAS LOOKN FORWARD TO TAKIN MORE ORDERS THIS WEEKEND, I LOVE DESIGNING AND KUTTN ALL DAY!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> BIG VIC GRACIAS CARNAL. LOOKN FORWARD TO DOING ALOT MORE WORK FOR U GUYS FROM BIKE PARTS TO CAR GRILLS ETC.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:around: :around: :around:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 9 2009, 01:31 AM~13833241
> *TWICE THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!!!! FRESSSHHH PLAQUES!!!!!!!!!!! N NOT JUST ONE BUT A FEW. THANKS AGAIN FELLAS LOOKN FORWARD TO TAKIN MORE ORDERS THIS WEEKEND, I LOVE DESIGNING AND KUTTN ALL DAY!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> BIG VIC GRACIAS CARNAL. LOOKN FORWARD TO DOING ALOT MORE WORK FOR U GUYS FROM BIKE PARTS TO CAR GRILLS ETC.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKS TIGHT JOHNNY,YOUR "THE MAN" FOR THE HOOK UP DE VERDAD,KARZICON KUT
..........THE 1 STOP LOWRIDER SHOP :thumbsup: ..........


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 8 2009, 10:31 PM~13833241
> *TWICE THIS WEEK!!!!!!!!!!! FRESSSHHH PLAQUES!!!!!!!!!!! N NOT JUST ONE BUT A FEW. THANKS AGAIN FELLAS LOOKN FORWARD TO TAKIN MORE ORDERS THIS WEEKEND, I LOVE DESIGNING AND KUTTN ALL DAY!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> BIG VIC GRACIAS CARNAL. LOOKN FORWARD TO DOING ALOT MORE WORK FOR U GUYS FROM BIKE PARTS TO CAR GRILLS ETC.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thanks for the call Johnny.. and you do some awesome work homie..cant waite to get these in my ride..we will be making another order..


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 04:22 PM~12951960
> *We are here to stay, so this is not for a limited time.
> 
> We at Krazy Kutting know how difficult it is for others to design their plaques and also realize how expensive it is to have a car club plaque made.
> ...


 too good to be tru


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

> Fresh Plaque i just kut out last nite, big thanks to all our homie and loyal customers for their strong support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 9 2009, 12:31 AM~13833241
> *WUZ UP FRANKY, TIME TO POLISH IT NOW FOR ENGRAVING HOMIE. MUCH LOVE TO CHICAGO FOR THE STRONG SUPPORT.
> 
> 
> ...


man its not even engraved and i love it already. great job.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dequanp1979_@May 9 2009, 12:19 PM~13836291
> *[/color] too good to be tru
> *


you will only find out if you order!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)




----------



## E.S.R. BIKE CLUB (Apr 17, 2009)

:biggrin: EVERYTHING YOU GUYS DO IS BAD ASS!!!!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> nice work !!!!





> :around: :around: :around:





> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:





> LOOKS TIGHT JOHNNY,YOUR "THE MAN" FOR THE HOOK UP DE VERDAD,KARZICON KUT
> ..........THE 1 STOP LOWRIDER SHOP :thumbsup: ..........





> thanks for the call Johnny.. and you do some awesome work homie..cant waite to get these in my ride..we will be making another order..





> [/color] too good to be tru





> > Fresh Plaque i just kut out last nite, big thanks to all our homie and loyal customers for their strong support.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elchamuko_@May 9 2009, 09:19 PM~13840185
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP SAMMY, HERE'S UR CAD FILE OF UR PLACA CARNAL. I'LL BE KUTTING THEM OUT MONDAY AT THE LATEST. THANKS AGAIN CARNAL AND CAN'T WAIT TO HOOK UP UR GUYS RIDES. :biggrin:


----------



## OURTIME~CC619 (May 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13840412
> *WHAT UP SAMMY, HERE'S UR CAD FILE OF UR PLACA CARNAL. I'LL BE KUTTING THEM OUT MONDAY AT THE LATEST. THANKS AGAIN CARNAL AND CAN'T WAIT TO HOOK UP UR GUYS RIDES. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :0 Thanks, you guys are the BEST!!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 9 2009, 08:45 PM~13840412
> *WHAT UP SAMMY, HERE'S UR CAD FILE OF UR PLACA CARNAL. I'LL BE KUTTING THEM OUT MONDAY AT THE LATEST. THANKS AGAIN CARNAL AND CAN'T WAIT TO HOOK UP UR GUYS RIDES. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13840412
> *WHAT UP SAMMY, HERE'S UR CAD FILE OF UR PLACA CARNAL. I'LL BE KUTTING THEM OUT MONDAY AT THE LATEST. THANKS AGAIN CARNAL AND CAN'T WAIT TO HOOK UP UR GUYS RIDES. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Sup KrazyKutting, This is not Sammy but I will let him know. Can't wait to see it cut, my 2 brothers & I created the plaque design.  

Thanks for making the plaques for us, we really appreciate it.

-Erik


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

COMO SIEMPRE ,TE AVIENTAS CARNAL :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

whats up bro this sammy thanks bro for the work you done for us. cant wait until i see the cut out pic soon bro :biggrin: :biggrin: . OUR TIME CAR CLUB TTT


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Casper here ur bad ass DETAILED plaque homie, off to plater now. :biggrin: Thanks for the order homie, can't wait to do more biz with u guys and spread the word up there in Maryland bout us carnal. Peace. :biggrin: 

















Replica plaques of some that were hand kut 25yrs ago, they wanted to keep them O.G. :biggrin: 










Luv the way our WATERJET kuts through Aluminum of ANY THICKNESS like butter.

















More grills

















Switch plate









Lincoln battery tie downs (again we don't just advertise we make anything, we ACTUALLY make anything u guys can think of)










Mario from Still Rollin here are ur GOLD PLATED backpiecs to ur engraved plaques that we shoot CLEAR over to prevent gold from fadin over time. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Lookin' Dope as always Johnny!  Keep up the most excellent work guys! -Charlie-


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

NICE!!!


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 11 2009, 11:20 AM~13852139
> *What up Casper here ur bad ass DETAILED plaque homie, off to plater now.  :biggrin:  Thanks for the order homie, can't wait to do more biz with u guys and spread the word up there in Maryland bout us carnal. Peace.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looking real good carnal...loving ur work...i got u hom13...me mandas unas tarjetas when u ship the plaques!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 11 2009, 02:20 PM~13852139
> *What up Casper here ur bad ass DETAILED plaque homie, off to plater now.  :biggrin:  Thanks for the order homie, can't wait to do more biz with u guys and spread the word up there in Maryland bout us carnal. Peace.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Krazy Kutting... :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

TTT for the guys at Krazy Kutting!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: im gonna draw up the forks so i can start on my lil gurls bikes


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: What up Charlie, here's ur Cad design homie. Man i wish i could 3tone ur plaque (Gold/Chrome/Kandi Red for the hibiscus flowers) Alright Charlie i'll kut it out this week for u homie. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII+May 11 2009, 12:30 PM~13852826-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks fellas!!!!


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 12 2009, 04:38 PM~13866611
> *:biggrin: What up Charlie, here's ur Cad design homie. Man i wish i could 3tone ur plaque (Gold/Chrome/Kandi Red for the hibiscus flowers) Alright Charlie i'll kut it out this week for u homie. Peace.
> 
> 
> ...


 That is going to be really nice!


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wutz up Johnny,

Just PMed you. Your workz lookin firme as always!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 

Hey what's up Johnny man!? Any word on my plaque yet? Can't wait to fly it in the Caddy!

By the way, did Albert take all the additional photos you needed him to? Let me know!

Thanks,



-V-


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 13 2009, 08:55 AM~13873228
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## OURTIME~CC619 (May 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 12 2009, 01:38 PM~13866611
> *:biggrin: What up Charlie, here's ur Cad design homie. Man i wish i could 3tone ur plaque (Gold/Chrome/Kandi Red for the hibiscus flowers) Alright Charlie i'll kut it out this week for u homie. Peace.
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks awesome Johnny! Cant wait to see it all done up. You guys da best!  -Charlie-


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair+May 14 2009, 11:02 AM~13885276-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Homie, all i can say is SSSIICCCKKKK!!!! Freddy coming from someone who Cads files all day, u homeboy have MAADDD skills. I think i'm just gonna send u all the Files and have u get busy on them bro. Ur a true ARTIST, thanks for everything ur doing for us carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 14 2009, 12:44 PM~13886680
> *Homie, all i can say is SSSIICCCKKKK!!!! Freddy coming from someone who Cads files all day, u homeboy have MAADDD skills. I think i'm just gonna send u all the Files and have u get busy on them bro. Ur a true ARTIST, thanks for everything ur doing for us carnal.  :biggrin:
> *



And when I buy My 3 Water Jets he can do my CAD files also .... :biggrin: 

those look clean bro.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 14 2009, 01:44 PM~13886680
> *Homie, all i can say is SSSIICCCKKKK!!!! Freddy coming from someone who Cads files all day, u homeboy have MAADDD skills. I think i'm just gonna send u all the Files and have u get busy on them bro. Ur a true ARTIST, thanks for everything ur doing for us carnal.  :biggrin:
> *


just let me know!! :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 14 2009, 01:48 PM~13886720
> *And when I buy My 3 Water Jets he can do my CAD files also .... :biggrin:
> 
> those look clean bro.
> *


simon ese!!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:0 silk screen hook up ?



:biggrin: 



:thumbsup: freddy always doing tight ass work......... no matter wat it is. from murals to computer work


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 14 2009, 08:55 PM~13892238
> *:0  silk screen hook up ?
> :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: freddy always doing tight ass work......... no matter wat it is. from murals to computer work
> *



X2 ... :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:worship: damn bros, i knew you did tight ass work but was looking at a few back pages and well.........................damn.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks again Johnny
:thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@May 15 2009, 07:19 AM~13894615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Freddy, You do Cad drawings too? Wow!
Good stuff homie.
P


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 15 2009, 02:35 PM~13898479
> *Freddy, You do Cad drawings too? Wow!
> Good stuff homie.
> P
> *


anything that have to do wit drawings i there... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

AHHH SHIT,PRECIOUS PACKAGE JUST CAME IN.....








THIS BE THE OLD STLYE OF THE BIKE PLAQUES.....NOTE THE WEAK POINT,BENDS VERY EASY IN THE MIDDLE......








NEW AND IMPROVED DESIGN BY KARZICON,TE AVENTATES CARNAL :thumbsup: ......








NOW JUST GOTTA ADD A PERSONAL TOUCH AND SUM CHROME...... :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@May 16 2009, 02:00 PM~13906371
> *AHHH SHIT,PRECIOUS PACKAGE JUST CAME IN.....
> 
> 
> ...


Simon big Vic, me da orgullo que te gustaron carnal. Thanks for the business and lookn forward to havn u stop by the booth and choppin it up with us homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright here's the Waterjets capability on kutting Pendants. We're gonna start cuttn them for all our clients and with every order of new c.c. plaque we will be offerin a Pendant engraved and 2toned as a gift for our customers loyalty. We will be announcing our new line of products that we will be able to design for customers when they place an order with us. Thanks again to all our customers for trustin us with their projects. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 16 2009, 02:54 PM~13906714
> *Alright here's the Waterjets capability on kutting Pendants. We're gonna start cuttn them for all our clients and with every order of new c.c. plaque we will be offerin a Pendant engraved and 2toned as a gift for our customers loyalty. We will be announcing our new line of products that we will be able to design for customers when they place an order with us. Thanks again to all our customers for trustin us with their projects.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THAT'LL BE GREAT,COMO SIEMPRE,ERES CABRON JOHNNY :thumbsup: 
KARZICON,THE 1 STOP LOWRIDING SHOP


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

HERE'S MORE STUFF ORDERS WE JUST GOT IN. FRESH WORK LIKE ALWAYS!!!!




































HERE'S A LITTLE SAMPLE OF NEW ITEMS WE'RE UNVEILING, WILL HAVE NEW THREAD IN HYDRAULIC SECTION WITH COMPLETE LINE.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 16 2009, 02:54 PM~13906714
> *Alright here's the Waterjets capability on kutting Pendants. We're gonna start cuttn them for all our clients and with every order of new c.c. plaque we will be offerin a Pendant engraved and 2toned as a gift for our customers loyalty. We will be announcing our new line of products that we will be able to design for customers when they place an order with us. Thanks again to all our customers for trustin us with their projects.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


so that means since im still waiting on my plaque I get a pendant??? :biggrin:


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Grimreaper what up homie, thanks for waitn patiently homie. Here's ur 3pc plaque. Engraved/Chrome and PowderCoated backpc.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Belt Buckles that we can fabricate for any club as well. These we sell for 75.00 ea polished aluminum and if anyone is interested in havin us Engrave and 2tone pm me. thanks


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 17 2009, 12:06 AM~13908914
> *Grimreaper what up homie, thanks for waitn patiently homie. Here's ur 3pc plaque. Engraved/Chrome and PowderCoated backpc.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WOW


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey waz up i send you a pm. get back at me thanks. oh and that 213 chop shop, great work


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 16 2009, 04:59 PM~13907047
> *HERE'S MORE STUFF ORDERS WE JUST GOT IN. FRESH WORK LIKE ALWAYS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


i love the plaque brotha cant wait to get that bad boy home. so whats up with the pendants? and the stroller plaque any luck with those? :biggrin: man that gold looks awsome :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ALLMUTHA FUCKNDAY!!! DOIN IT UP 24/7!!! YOU KNOW ITS ILLA WHEN YOU MAKING CALLS FROM THE CHOP AT 2 IN THAT MORN STILL WORKIN!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 16 2009, 05:59 PM~13907047
> *HERE'S MORE STUFF ORDERS WE JUST GOT IN. FRESH WORK LIKE ALWAYS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


ILL!


----------



## LoudMouf_kustoms (Jan 1, 2008)

GET AT I GOT A FEW THINGS I NEED MADE


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

To The Top!!


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

any progress on plaque ..we can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 17 2009, 12:06 AM~13908914
> *Grimreaper what up homie, thanks for waitn patiently homie. Here's ur 3pc plaque. Engraved/Chrome and PowderCoated backpc.
> 
> 
> ...


still :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

HEY JOHNNY CALL ME A.S.A.P BRO


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ (Jul 7, 2008)

Whats the word on the san jose eminence plaque? Real anxious to see what they look like


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)




----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

ttt!!


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

pm on a all gold one.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ_@May 18 2009, 04:48 PM~13924302
> *Whats the word on the san jose eminence plaque? Real anxious to see what they look like
> *


I think he is posting up tonight bro I justed picked up 31 plaques today and now we are cleaning to ship tommorow so I think he will take pictures and post them tonight. thanks I remember your club when I was a grunt at rudy's customs alot of cars from your club went throught there I helped rudy put together that glacier blue 63 cobvertible he sold Robert and the grapevine he did for roberts son. nice scene back in the day. good to see you guy's comming back


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@May 15 2009, 01:04 PM~13898140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, those plaques look real good Brandon!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

:0 :0 :0 










(Photo by TopDogg)


----------



## ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ (Jul 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13940582
> *I think he is posting up tonight bro I justed picked up 31 plaques today and now we are cleaning to ship tommorow so I think he will take pictures and post them tonight. thanks I remember your club when I was a grunt at rudy's customs alot of cars from your club went throught there I helped rudy put together that glacier blue 63 cobvertible he sold Robert and the grapevine he did for roberts son. nice scene back in the day. good to see you guy's comming back
> *


hell yhea , i remember going to the shop a few times in salinas, i remember when roberto got the 63, thats cool you remembered the clu , thanks for the doing the plaque, we appreciate it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 19 2009, 09:07 PM~13941402
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


What up Dustin, sorry i havn't called u brother been krazy busy. But this Weekend when i'm on my way to Texas i'll be makn alot of calls from the road. Call me whenever D 619 861 6551, Peace. Nice pic by the way of our good friend Alberts plaque. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright guys sorry for laggn postn up the pics, just that my computer is slow as hell loadn them up. Maybe it's kause we got a GRIPP of work pics that we post up on file. 

Alright fellas big thank you from all of us at Karzicon for ur strong support. Remember fellas buildn a relationship with ur manufacturer has many values , one being is once we have ur Cad design on file we can Engrave ur Back Plates with ur EXACT DXF file that we kreate when we kut ur plaque. We're gonna start offering Hydraulic Back Plates and Wheel Chips with Machine Engraved DXF files. Thanks guys without ur guys orders we wouldn't be as busy as we are..... n i want to keep it that way. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright here's this week Lineup. :biggrin:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

nice pics. i hope mine is coming soon.
also can i get a responce to that pm i sent you
thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@May 20 2009, 06:32 AM~13944423
> *nice pics. i hope mine is coming soon.
> also can i get a responce to that pm i sent you
> thanks
> *


What up Franky, yeah ur's is coming along as scheduled homie. Will keep u posted. :biggrin:


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 20 2009, 02:01 AM~13943652
> *Alright here's this week Lineup.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


as always johnny great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yall already know what time it is...


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for making this possible johnny.....


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 20 2009, 09:07 AM~13945734
> *Thanks for making this possible johnny.....
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime Big Jesse, u know we got ur back carnal. Can't wait to get the new Tshirts for San Bernadino, keep up the profesional work Jesse. :biggrin:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 20 2009, 01:01 AM~13943652
> *Alright here's this week Lineup.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what up johnnie, I just text u. Goood job bro se miran chingon


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@May 20 2009, 09:03 AM~13946390
> *what up johnnie, I just text u.  Goood job bro se miran chingon
> *


dam bro it looks nice bro thanks...ill be ordering mine soon   OUR TIME CAR CLUB


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Lookin' Solid as always Bruddas!!  KrazyKutting to the Top!


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 20 2009, 12:40 AM~13943607
> *What up Dustin, sorry i havn't called u brother been krazy busy. But this Weekend when i'm on my way to Texas i'll be makn alot of calls from the road. Call me whenever D 619 861 6551, Peace.  Nice pic by the way of our good friend Alberts plaque.  :biggrin:
> *


Hey, no problem Johnny! I figured you've been busy. Yeah, give me a call when you're on the road and have some time so we can go over the details for your feature. By the way, any word on my plaque? I'm dying to see it!!! :cheesy: 

Oh, and do you still need that room in San Bernardino for the show? Let me know on that too...

GIVE ME A CALL! :biggrin: 

Thanks Johnny!



-V-


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 20 2009, 02:01 AM~13943652
> *Alright here's this week Lineup.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

THESE CAME OUT SICK!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see the plaque in person...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BELIEVE ME HOMIE,JOHNNY WON'T DISAPPOINT YOU :no: :thumbsup:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2009, 10:04 PM~13750534
> *What up Chris, big thanks for the order again carnal. Here u go fresh from the WATERJET.
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a June Bugg Customs shirt I see you wearing???? By the way I want one of your buisness shirts carnal ok. XXL

Thanks for everything!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your a cool mofo!!!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

whats up johnny any luck on the stroller and pendats?


----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

Whats up Johnny how is everything going DAWG.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Johnny, I have been emailing Sam Salazar. I have also sent an actual photocopy of the plaque to Lubbock Texas. Hopefully it gets forwarded to you and we can get something going.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 16 2009, 04:54 PM~13906714
> *Alright here's the Waterjets capability on kutting Pendants. We're gonna start cuttn them for all our clients and with every order of new c.c. plaque we will be offerin a Pendant engraved and 2toned as a gift for our customers loyalty. We will be announcing our new line of products that we will be able to design for customers when they place an order with us. Thanks again to all our customers for trustin us with their projects.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pm me a price johnny, looking to get at least 5


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Keep up the great work guys :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

BANNER DESIGNED BY LONE STAR BRAND!!!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

ALOHA! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985+May 20 2009, 08:39 AM~13945399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Charlie , wait till u get ur homie. :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Wassup Johnny, you guys should be receiving a package at the Lubbock Texas site hopefully by tomorrow. It will include a photocopy of our plaque.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 22 2009, 03:59 PM~13971704
> *Wassup Johnny, you guys should be receiving a package at the Lubbock Texas site hopefully by tomorrow.  It will include a photocopy of our plaque.
> *


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Antenna going out to Tucson Monday.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Latest Grill completed for Homie from Los Banos The plating on it is beutiful along with the Engraving and cutting, Man don't wait until you get yours the grills on cars at shows are definetly going into a new level


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Latest Back Plate order going out no need to repost old work new stuff comming every day there's a library of work in the back pages if anyone wants to look though


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Lower arms for Royal Flush, Look at the detail we give all our customers. we don't think were the best but we will give you our best and so far that has brought us 2 truck of the year titles and a runner up on te car of the year title last year.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Interview with Krazy Kutting and Karz Icon at the very 1st show we attended with our parts. also front cover has a complete build by Karz Icon and Krazy Kutting


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

DAMN Long time car club at the shop today getting the tour of the shop and placing an Order for all there cutting needs. Thank you Martin, Pablo, and Franco for commiting to Krazy cutting on all La Gente's Cutting needs from 2" pendent's to 10 ft Jumbo Plaques. Process layed out in the Pictures from Cleaning up defect's on Logo to Cutting and finally Going home happy. Looking forward to the next order


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 9 2009, 12:31 AM~13833241
> *WUZ UP FRANKY, TIME TO POLISH IT NOW FOR ENGRAVING HOMIE. MUCH LOVE TO CHICAGO FOR THE STRONG SUPPORT.
> 
> 
> ...


hey how you guys doing down in the shop. i now you must be busy as hell.
i was wondering if you have any update on my plaque. i know its been kut for about 2 weeks so i was wondering if anything has been done to it.
let me know. thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)




----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

ADELANTE KRAZYKUTTING :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

Mario from Still Rollin here are ur GOLD PLATED backpiecs to ur engraved plaques that we shoot CLEAR over to prevent gold from fadin over time. :biggrin: 








[/quote]

wuts up just wondering how our plaques r comming. im marios brother. those plaques r lookin sick i cant wait to c mine airbrushed. 
TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> hey how you guys doing down in the shop. i now you must be busy as hell.
> i was wondering if you have any update on my plaque. i know its been kut for about 2 weeks so i was wondering if anything has been done to it.
> let me know. thanks and keep up the good work.


Wuz up Franky, simon carnal ur plaque is going along as planned. Smooth.  



>


Wuz up Charlie, ur too brother. :biggrin: 


> ADELANTE KRAZYKUTTING :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


Wut up homeboy.  



> Mario from Still Rollin here are ur GOLD PLATED backpiecs to ur engraved plaques that we shoot CLEAR over to prevent gold from fadin over time. :biggrin:


wuts up just wondering how our plaques r comming. im marios brother. those plaques r lookin sick i cant wait to c mine airbrushed. 
TTT
[/quote]
Their coming along good homie, alot of engraving work on our plate right now but urs is already polished and ready to get workd on. will keep u posted. Tell Mario i said what up and to hit me up. Peace.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Damn Johnny you lowered the price you know it's comming out of your salary. Just kidding that's just how good we are getting at bringing the cost down for our customers by trying to cut at least 50 Plaques a week and doing Chrome once a week in large amounts. everything is still triple plated and with our new staff that has been on now for 1 Month Customer service and Turn around is at an all time best. Come and get them


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

For anyone interested I am in the San Jose Area meeting with some customers I can meet with anyone before Thursday if you are interested in any cutting I will travel to your area from Sacramento to Paso Robles Just Let me know. I just went by the Palm springs show and got alot of great feed back on our work and 5 Potential clubs that were excited to start with us. also the westminster show was good I amde it alittle late Handing out free samples of backplates, Billet bushing covers etc.. got some more great contacts. I guy was a little to good to talk to me and missed out and some free stuff. Oh well that's what you get for playing the part of being a badass I guess. Johnny and Myself will be going from Show to Show meeting people handing our a few samples to Clubs. I would recomend to take a few minuted our price and Quality is worth your while.


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

i got your pm bro. thanks for the update. i see you lowered your price big time. hopefully i get that plaque real soon so i can put in that big order with this great new deal you are offering.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

im update the myspace with the new price!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@May 25 2009, 08:58 PM~13995971
> *i got your pm bro. thanks for the update. i see you lowered your price big time. hopefully i get that plaque real soon so i can put in that big order with this great new deal you are offering.
> *


That's what i'm talkn bout Franky, straight up bro me and Mando decided enough of just talkn bout how were here for the lowrider community lets let MONEY TALK AND BULLSHIT WALK!!!! WE OWN OUR MACHINES AND HAVE A GREAT PARTNERSHIP WITH OUR PLATER WHO WE KNOW ON A PERSONAL LEVEL. SO WHY NOT LOWER OUR PRICES TO MAKE IT AFFORDABLE AND AT THE SAME TIME NOT NEGLECT FROM THE QUALITY. So yeah carnal remember we're a REAL A-Z shop that ONLY does custom LOWRIDER RELATED WORK and has a great staff on board to handle all ur Metal Needs. Peace. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 25 2009, 11:55 PM~13996755
> *That's what i'm talkn bout Franky, straight up bro me and Mando decided enough of just talkn bout how were here for the lowrider community lets let MONEY TALK AND BULLSHIT WALK!!!! WE OWN OUR MACHINES AND HAVE A GREAT PARTNERSHIP WITH OUR PLATER WHO WE KNOW ON A PERSONAL LEVEL. SO WHY NOT LOWER OUR PRICES TO MAKE IT AFFORDABLE AND AT THE SAME TIME NOT NEGLECT FROM THE QUALITY. So yeah carnal remember we're a REAL A-Z shop that ONLY does custom LOWRIDER RELATED WORK and has a great staff on board to handle all ur Metal Needs. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery+May 21 2009, 01:20 PM~13959658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut up Juan, come on bro u know we walk the walk. :biggrin: 


Some new orders just kut out earlier tonight, sorry postn late was having a good conversation with Mando about Karzicon's solid future. 


























Oh wat's this???? Little Felix the Cat Lic topper. On top of a 1/2" plate of Steel(wonder wat Karzicon has brewing with that kut part) that WE KUT with the precision of a WATERJET........ From lightweights to heavyweights WE got u guys.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 25 2009, 10:55 PM~13996755
> *That's what i'm talkn bout Franky, straight up bro me and Mando decided enough of just talkn bout how were here for the lowrider community lets let MONEY TALK AND BULLSHIT WALK!!!! WE OWN OUR MACHINES AND HAVE A GREAT PARTNERSHIP WITH OUR PLATER WHO WE KNOW ON A PERSONAL LEVEL. SO WHY NOT LOWER OUR PRICES TO MAKE IT AFFORDABLE AND AT THE SAME TIME NOT NEGLECT FROM THE QUALITY. So yeah carnal remember we're a REAL A-Z shop that ONLY does custom LOWRIDER RELATED WORK and has a great staff on board to handle all ur Metal Needs. Peace.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 thats whats up !!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for some cool ass homies. cant wait to see our plaques


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+May 26 2009, 09:54 AM~14000463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH PAUL, KARZICON CAMP IS ROLLN UP THERE SLEEVES AND THROWN THIS COMPANY INTO OVERDRIVE. WE'RE JUICED TO BE DOING WORK FOR A WELL RESPECTED CLUB AS LUXURIOUS. FROM UR PLAQUES TO ENGRAVING THEM, BIKE PLAQUES, ENGRAVED WHEEL CHIPS,ENGRAVED BACKPLATES, LIC PLATE TOPPERS, GRILLS ETC ETC U KNOW WE CAN HANDLE IT. SO AGAIN GRACIAS CARNAL AND CALL ME ANYTIME AT THE SHOP OR ON MY CELL. PEACE. :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 26 2009, 03:06 AM~13998128
> *What up homie, thanks for the order bro. Ur the first one to enjoy Karzicon's Krazy sale. Congrats. OH YEAH HOMIE OUR PAYPAL WORKS JUST FINE THANKS FOR THE DEPOSIT :biggrin:
> Wut up Juan, come on bro u know we walk the walk.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :rofl: I know. :biggrin:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

dam brothers thank you guys for the work you guys have done for us..i just got the plaques today great service


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Johnny here is the Films for the shirts I will print tonight.... 












































































:biggrin:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 26 2009, 08:47 PM~14006062
> *Hey Johnny here is the Films for the shirts I will print tonight....
> 
> 
> ...


your work looks great.
johny told me about you.
how about you pm me some prices on some shirts with our logo on them.
let me know prices and what is included.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@May 26 2009, 07:08 PM~14007206
> *your work looks great.
> johny told me about you.
> how about you pm me some prices on some shirts with our logo on them.
> ...



Thank you ... PM sent.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIES!
PURO


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 26 2009, 06:47 PM~14006062
> *Hey Johnny here is the Films for the shirts I will print tonight....
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAYYYYYUUUUMMMM!!!!!!!!! Jesse those are trully OFFICIAL ass shirts carnal. Yo man thanks for the hook up i'll post up the bad ass aluminum plate we fabricated for u in a bit. Sam "Showbound" big thanks for the logo homie u defenitly always come through for us homie. :biggrin:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you for the plaques, we look forward to doing more business with you in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OURTIME~SD_@May 26 2009, 08:36 PM~14007695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dayyyumm homie, i love my job!!!!! Gettn to chop it up all day with kool ass homies from across the United States!!!!! Real firme!!! Simon loc's glad to hear u liked ur plaques G. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 26 2009, 10:36 PM~14007685
> *DAAAAYYYYYUUUUMMMM!!!!!!!!! Jesse those are trully OFFICIAL ass shirts carnal. Yo man thanks for the hook up i'll post up the bad ass aluminum plate we fabricated for u in a bit. Sam "Showbound" big thanks for the logo homie u defenitly always come through for us homie.  :biggrin:
> *


MY PLEASURE>>GLAD YOU LIKE IT!
JUST THE BEGINNING!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

waz up johny how is my plaque going.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 26 2009, 07:36 PM~14007685
> *DAAAAYYYYYUUUUMMMM!!!!!!!!! Jesse those are trully OFFICIAL ass shirts carnal. Yo man thanks for the hook up i'll post up the bad ass aluminum plate we fabricated for u in a bit. Sam "Showbound" big thanks for the logo homie u defenitly always come through for us homie.  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks bro... Yea now the fun will begin .... printing the actual shirts. :biggrin: 

Sam does some cool artwork bro.... We have been on the phone making sure the print will work out. Thanks Sam


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 26 2009, 10:59 PM~14008035
> *Thanks bro... Yea now the fun will begin .... printing the actual shirts.  :biggrin:
> 
> Sam does some cool artwork bro.... We have been on the phone making sure the print will work out.  Thanks Sam
> *


ya tu sabes, de nada!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Show bound great work on that design thanks for that. Give me a call so we can get stuff ready for San bernardino. And Inked City Thnk you also the last shirts you made were great as I am sure Johnny told you guy's we treat our partners great and appreciate everything you guys do for us.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 26 2009, 11:26 PM~14008462
> *Show bound great work on that design thanks for that. Give me a call so we can get stuff ready for San bernardino. And Inked City Thnk you also the last shirts you made were great as I am sure Johnny told you guy's we treat our partners great and appreciate everything you guys do for us.
> *


i will call ya mannana from the landline...its been my pleasure..


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 26 2009, 08:26 PM~14008462
> *Show bound great work on that design thanks for that. Give me a call so we can get stuff ready for San bernardino. And Inked City Thnk you also the last shirts you made were great as I am sure Johnny told you guy's we treat our partners great and appreciate everything you guys do for us.
> *



Thank you Mando, yea bro Johnny and the whole staff that I have met, have been real professional.
I do believe that with hard work and a good team good things can be done. 


Thanks...


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 26 2009, 08:44 PM~14008764
> *Thank you Mando, yea bro Johnny and the whole staff that I have met, have been real professional.
> I do believe that with hard work and a good team good things can be done.
> Thanks...
> *



More pics of your shirt job as it goes thru the process....


----------



## ES*75GLASSHOUSE*SJ (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the plaques they came out tight, i will recommend your service to everyone thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 26 2009, 09:50 PM~14008867
> *More pics of your shirt job as it goes thru the process....
> 
> 
> ...


Man today's has been a good day for Karzicon, and Jesse seeing those beautifull designs come to life on T-Shirts is amazing. Bro u guys at InkedCity are awesome man. Thanks again Jesse let me know what day this week u plan on bringing them by the shop and so u can also pick up ur Plate we fabricated for u carnal. 

When we're not designing car parts or bike parts or Plaques we're taking care of a fellow partners needs that is doing some good work for the Lowrider community at great prices!!!!!!! 

















Yeah Jesse u know i'm rockn this sticker on my Desktop!!! N when u get TNT's,Alfaro Air, Speedy's plating,LonestarBrand etc.etc. we're puttn those up too!! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 26 2009, 08:32 PM~14007625
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIES!
> PURO
> *


Gracias carnal, u do some bad ass work too bro. I like the shirt my homie Freddy was wearing.


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 26 2009, 08:41 PM~14007764
> *Dayyyumm homie, i love my job!!!!! Gettn to chop it up all day with kool ass homies from across the United States!!!!! Real firme!!! Simon loc's glad to hear u liked ur plaques G.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: their crazy nice work it was a great investment on are behalf :0 these are the first and surely not the last :biggrin: we will be back for more :thumbsup:  thanks once again


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 26 2009, 09:25 PM~14009469
> *Man today's has been a good day for Karzicon, and Jesse seeing those beautifull designs come to life on T-Shirts is amazing. Bro u guys at InkedCity are awesome man. Thanks again Jesse let me know what day this week u plan on bringing them by the shop and so u can also pick up ur Plate we fabricated for u carnal.
> 
> When we're not designing car parts or bike parts or Plaques we're taking care of a fellow partners needs that is doing some good work for the Lowrider community at great prices!!!!!!!
> ...




Speechless .............. Thank you.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Johnny I know your busy as hell...but you shouldnt do such good work,,LOL.. you in high demand right now play boi ..when you get time homie price me a vertical grill for an 80 coupe deville with and with out the engraving and 2tone I wanna weigh my options.. thanks get some sleep man..


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks carnal once again, the plaques came in yesterday. good work you and your crew. Ill get back to you real soon, on ordering a few more plaques. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smokeedos+May 26 2009, 10:37 PM~14009604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!! Chris that's straight gangster homie. I love the way the plaque looks in ur BAD ass ranfla. Simon carnal call anytime at the shop and we'll talk bout more plaques or fabricating more parts for u guys, remember we do ALOT more than just PLAQUES so u guys trustin us and buildn a relationship with us is beneficial for both of us. Thanks Chris. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408 certified_@May 27 2009, 11:47 AM~14013995
> *Thanks carnal once again,  the plaques came in yesterday.  good work you and your crew.  Ill get back to you real soon, on ordering a few more plaques. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
im jelous :biggrin: lookin good brotha


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 27 2009, 01:11 PM~14015417
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> im jelous  :biggrin: lookin good brotha
> *


Almost Ralph i'm kuttn it this week homie. :biggrin: 








Augustine from Dreamers in Post Texas thank u for the order of 6plaques , here's ur Cad File I designed. Again one of the benefits of dealing with us is NOT ONE CUSTOMER CAN EVER SAY WE CHARGED THEM A DESIGN FEE OR SET UP FEE OR SPECIAL FEE...... NEVER HAVE WE CHARGED FOR SOMETHING THAT TAKES ME MINUTES TO ACCOMPLISH. KEEP THEM ORDERS COMING FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 27 2009, 04:39 PM~14019634
> *Almost Ralph i'm kuttn it this week homie.  :biggrin:
> Augustine from Dreamers in Post Texas thank u for the order of 6plaques , here's ur Cad File I designed. Again one of the benefits of dealing with us is NOT ONE CUSTOMER CAN EVER SAY WE CHARGED THEM A DESIGN FEE OR SET UP FEE OR SPECIAL FEE...... NEVER HAVE WE CHARGED FOR SOMETHING THAT TAKES ME MINUTES TO ACCOMPLISH. KEEP THEM ORDERS COMING FELLAS  :biggrin:
> 
> ...




Nice!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 27 2009, 08:39 PM~14019634
> *Almost Ralph i'm kuttn it this week homie.  :biggrin:
> Augustine from Dreamers in Post Texas thank u for the order of 6plaques , here's ur Cad File I designed. Again one of the benefits of dealing with us is NOT ONE CUSTOMER CAN EVER SAY WE CHARGED THEM A DESIGN FEE OR SET UP FEE OR SPECIAL FEE...... NEVER HAVE WE CHARGED FOR SOMETHING THAT TAKES ME MINUTES TO ACCOMPLISH. KEEP THEM ORDERS COMING FELLAS  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i no youll take care of me carnal.  :biggrin: i no how busy u are,just over excited lol to see my plaques :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Here you go Johnny ... this is the back. 




























Give me a call Johnny, I'll be up all night.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 28 2009, 01:08 AM~14022118
> *Here you go Johnny ... this is the back.
> 
> 
> ...


real cool seeing everything come to life!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BATTER UP!!!!!! THANKS AGAIN TO OUR GROWING CUSTOMERS FOR SUPPORTING KRAZYKUTTINGS KRAZY SALE!!! CADED THESE PLAQUES YESTERDAY AND WILL BE KUTTING THEM TODAY. :biggrin: LUVN IT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

nice designs on them cads


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

PM sent! Hope to do business with you homie!


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Got the plaque about an hour ago....MAN this thing is off the chain..the pics do no justice.. the lines are clean cut.. the detail is A+++ the chrome is perfect .. the total package is Presidential mayne... you will be getting another order soon..and for a Grill for the Coupe.. "Krazy Kutting = GAME OVER" :worship:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrok357+May 28 2009, 07:26 AM~14023635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Sean thats real kool that u liked your plaque homie. N hell yeah we're ready to do more when u are G. I'll call u in a bit to discuss ur Grill. Thanks again Sean,


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a LITTLE sample of what Karzicon is all about. Full Kustom Lowrider Shop doing work everyday Monday-Saturday 12hrs days to meet our growing kustomers needs. N by the way we LOVE workn with Metal and we are REAL METAL FABRICATORS, thanks for takn the time to look at these pics fellas. Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a few more pics for u guys to look at.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ey johnny one of the homies from ny should b hitin u up soon for plaques


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Krazy


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

johnny bike plaque came today looks great iam send u da cash 4 da car plaque...here is my daughter holding da plaka!


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 28 2009, 09:18 AM~14023577
> *BATTER UP!!!!!! THANKS AGAIN TO OUR GROWING CUSTOMERS FOR SUPPORTING KRAZYKUTTINGS KRAZY SALE!!! CADED THESE PLAQUES YESTERDAY AND WILL BE KUTTING THEM TODAY. :biggrin:  LUVN IT!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 28 2009, 08:18 AM~14023577
> *BATTER UP!!!!!! THANKS AGAIN TO OUR GROWING CUSTOMERS FOR SUPPORTING KRAZYKUTTINGS KRAZY SALE!!! CADED THESE PLAQUES YESTERDAY AND WILL BE KUTTING THEM TODAY. :biggrin:  LUVN IT!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooyeeaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 28 2009, 11:44 AM~14025658
> *Gracias Franky, alot of them are customer designs i just Cad them so they deserve the credit.
> Curt man homie i'm hella excited to do ur plaque G. Especially the fact that ur coming as a direct Referral from Ralph, that's awesome man. Thanks homie call me at the shop later tonight or on my cell 619 861 6551 .
> Thanks Sean thats real kool that u liked your plaque homie. N hell yeah we're ready to do more when u are G. I'll call u in a bit to discuss ur Grill. Thanks again Sean,
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 20 2009, 11:58 AM~13948037
> *Hey, no problem Johnny!  I figured you've been busy.  Yeah, give me a call when you're on the road and have some time so we can go over the details for your feature.  By the way, any word on my plaque?  I'm dying to see it!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Oh, and do you still need that room in San Bernardino for the show?  Let me know on that too...
> ...


x2!!!

Johnny, did you get my voicemail message last weekend? Man, you must be crazy-busy!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 28 2009, 10:45 PM~14031850
> *x2!!!
> 
> Johnny, did you get my voicemail message last weekend?  Man, you must be crazy-busy!
> *


just call over and over and over till he pics up :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:biggrin: are my plaques cut?


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@May 29 2009, 09:14 AM~14035955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not yet gil!!.. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

AWESOME WORK JOHNNY
VERY HAPPY WITH MY PLAQUE CANT WAIT TO C MY PENDENT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE NEW BIKE CLUB PLACAS.......BE SPORTIN THEM AT THE SAN BERNADINO LRM SHOW..........








THANX AGAIN CARNAL,SE VE CHINGON!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Due to our Growth and requests we are now moving to New Cell #'s in an attempt to travel and keep in touch with everyone here and Layitlow and at every show we will be at. New Phone #'s

Mando (928) 750 2325
Johnny (928) 750 2324
Shop (928) 726 2958

Anyone should be able to get a hold of anyone of us at these #'s or leave a message and The phones have E-mail acess so we can keep checking every day. johnny does not have his yet since he is delivering a car for us to Texas but I will give it to him as soon as he get's back.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here you go Volo what you think. Let me know if you want it shipped or if you want to pick it up at our booth in San Bernardino


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

To another Customer that will be very excited your plaque will be shipped Monday also


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Engraved Dump Bodies for sale 4 for $200 we make them in house we don't just cut flat metal we have a CNC Mill and Lathe to do Billet parts like the ones we will be showing in San Bernardino. your 1 stop shop for everything that has to do with Lowriding


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 31 2009, 03:27 AM~14051371
> *Engraved Dump Bodies for sale 4 for $200 we make them in house we don't just cut flat metal we have a CNC Mill and Lathe to do Billet parts like the ones we will be showing in San Bernardino. your 1 stop shop for everything that has to do with Lowriding
> 
> 
> ...


thats heaven!!!!

ima need couple!!!


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 31 2009, 03:20 AM~14051362
> *To another Customer that will be very excited your plaque will be shipped Monday also
> 
> 
> ...


this looks really good. the best thing is that this and mine were cut the same day so i hope that means that mine will be next :biggrin: 
oh and you asked me to call you and i called a few times but i had no luck getting in touch with you  so how about you give me a call.


----------



## big t on d'z (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 31 2009, 01:20 AM~14051362
> *To another Customer that will be very excited your plaque will be shipped Monday also
> 
> 
> ...


that's what i'm talkin about homie!!! looks great family's goin to love it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 31 2009, 12:19 AM~14051360
> *Here you go Volo what you think. Let me know if you want it shipped or if you want to pick it up at our booth in San Bernardino
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Man, Mando... That plaque is BAD-ASS!!! I knew it was going to look good, but not THAT good! :biggrin: Big thanks to you and Johnny... You guys are the best. I'll pick up the plaque from you on Friday night!

Thanks again... BIG TIME. 



-V-


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Damn that is bad ass!
Volo call me, I have the info you requested.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 31 2009, 02:19 AM~14051360
> *Here you go Volo what you think. Let me know if you want it shipped or if you want to pick it up at our booth in San Bernardino
> 
> 
> ...


that mutha fu cker is bad!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 31 2009, 01:19 AM~14051360
> *Here you go Volo what you think. Let me know if you want it shipped or if you want to pick it up at our booth in San Bernardino
> 
> 
> ...



WOW THIS IS EL VOLO TO A "T"!!! SICK MAN!
P


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 31 2009, 03:18 AM~14051536
> *thats heaven!!!!
> 
> ima need couple!!!
> *


Cool


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@May 31 2009, 03:44 AM~14051549
> *this looks really good. the best thing is that this and mine were cut the same day so i hope that means that mine will be next  :biggrin:
> oh and you asked me to call you and i called a few times but i had no luck getting in touch with you    so how about you give me a call.
> *


You must have talked to Johnny. He will call you tomorrow


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 31 2009, 12:39 PM~14053576
> *Damn that is bad ass!
> Volo call me, I have the info you requested.
> *


Hey man yours is next drop it off. also we will get to marks rivi emblems right after San bernardino tell him to stop by the shop and check out our new hydro setups debuting in San bernardino


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

PM sent will be placing orders thanks.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

These guys, KrazyKutting / Mando & Johnny, do "Extremely Excellent" work.
I've been to their shop and have seen them do some incredible work with metal, paint, custom fabrication and car club plaques. 
I don't trust too many people when it comes to my ride, but I would not hesitate leaving my car at "Krazy Kutting" and letting them use their imagination with their distinctive styles when I decide to redo my ride.
BTW, these guys truly are Krazy, with the low prices they charge for plaques and customizing, they provide great service at the lowest prices!
Keep doing your thing for the lowrider community Krazy Kutting, THANKS.
T.D.


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 31 2009, 11:03 PM~14057153
> *You must have talked to Johnny. He will call you tomorrow
> *


just got off the phone with him. he was asking me about the ribbon on my plaque.
i told him its suppose to say CHICAGO IL CAR CLUB.
just let him know if you can cuz he was driving and the call was cutting off so i dont know i he was able to hear me.
thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 31 2009, 08:30 PM~14057460
> *PM sent will be placing orders thanks.
> *


Hey Maverick, I do not know if you have already had work done by krazy Kutting. If you have not, you will be glad you did. They are very professional, and everyone there takes pride in there work.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex+May 31 2009, 01:19 AM~14051360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE ARE F**KING BAD ASS. THATS HOW I WANT MINE TO TURN OUT :thumbsup: GREAT WORK GUYS!!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@May 31 2009, 09:51 PM~14057635
> *just got off the phone with him. he was asking me about the ribbon on my plaque.
> i told him its suppose to say CHICAGO IL CAR CLUB.
> just let him know if you can cuz he was driving and the call was cutting off so i dont know i he was able to hear me.
> ...


Cool 

thank you


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 31 2009, 02:27 AM~14051371
> *Engraved Dump Bodies for sale 4 for $200 we make them in house we don't just cut flat metal we have a CNC Mill and Lathe to do Billet parts like the ones we will be showing in San Bernardino. your 1 stop shop for everything that has to do with Lowriding
> 
> 
> ...


man them dumps look bad ass


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 31 2009, 01:27 AM~14051371
> *Engraved Dump Bodies for sale 4 for $200 we make them in house we don't just cut flat metal we have a CNC Mill and Lathe to do Billet parts like the ones we will be showing in San Bernardino. your 1 stop shop for everything that has to do with Lowriding
> 
> 
> ...


PUT ASIDE A SET OF THE ONES IN THE 2nd ROW FOR ME


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT gracias for a badass grill


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

How are the plaques coming out carnal?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 31 2009, 10:51 PM~14057640
> *Hey Maverick, I do not know if you have already had work done by krazy Kutting.  If you have not, you will be glad you did. They are very professional, and everyone there takes pride in there work.
> *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 1 2009, 07:59 PM~14067132
> *How are the plaques coming out carnal?
> *


  x2


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+May 31 2009, 11:39 AM~14053576-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jun 1 2009, 12:27 AM~14059040
> *YOU GUYS DID A REMARKABLE JOB ON DUSTIN'S PLAQUE :thumbsup:
> THOSE ARE F**KING BAD ASS. THATS HOW I WANT MINE TO TURN OUT :thumbsup: GREAT WORK GUYS!!!!!
> *


Hey thanks guys for the compliments on my plaque... I'll pick it up from Mando on this coming Friday... I'll definitely get a pic of it in my back window this weekend! Those Krazy Kutting dudes are the best! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More plaques cut today for Texas


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Jumbo plaque taking to deliver in Sanbernardino 48 " wide weighs 5 LB's only even my daughter can carry it









Bigger Plaque Being taken to deliver in SanBernardino 60" wide only weight 10 Lbs even my son can carry it









and the Biggest Plaque being delivered to San bernardino well we will have to wait and see it there. for those who know keep it on the down low it's a secret. Only weighs 20 Lb's and even my wife can carry it


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

They look clean Mando....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 2 2009, 06:19 PM~14075155
> *Jumbo plaque taking to deliver in Sanbernardino 48 " wide weighs 5 LB's only even my daughter can carry it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 HOLLY CRAP THOSE ARE SOME BIGASS PLAQUES.


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

any word on our plaques bro?


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 2 2009, 07:19 PM~14075155
> *Jumbo plaque taking to deliver in Sanbernardino 48 " wide weighs 5 LB's only even my daughter can carry it
> 
> 
> ...


these plaques are bad ass.
pm me and let me know the status of my plaque and also what would it cost for my plaque this big.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79MONTECARLOILL_@Jun 2 2009, 06:52 PM~14075539
> *any word on our plaques bro?
> *


X2


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

That shit is big lol


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 31 2009, 09:05 PM~14057179
> *Hey man yours is next drop it off. also we will get to marks rivi emblems right after San bernardino tell him to stop by the shop and check out our new hydro setups debuting in San bernardino
> *



Thanks Mando. Have Johnny call me, he never answers his phone.
Have a safe trip to Berdoo


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 2 2009, 07:27 PM~14076453
> *Thanks Mando.  Have Johnny call me, he never answers his phone.
> Have a safe trip to Berdoo
> *


 I know that's why I got us all Blackberries. so we can stay in touch. We posted up all new #'s the old ones will be obsolete in 1 month. Thanks again for everything you do for our us.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Little plaque getting ready for next step


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

7 Unique plaques going to Nasario in the O.C. Being delivered raw we do that also if you have your own plating source.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More plaques Stainless going to our in house polish they will be ready for San bernardino


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More Plaques for Texas


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Another Plaque that will be engraved and 2 toned


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 2 2009, 11:57 PM~14078534
> *Another Plaque that will be engraved and 2 toned
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT IS NICEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE i have a bunch of other things to get engraved and plated to!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 2 2009, 10:07 PM~14077787
> *Little plaque getting ready for next step
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ooooooyyeaaah looks bad ass better than i expected.thanks johny


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

some free shit we will be giving out 4 the lil ones!! hit me up send your mail addr..tru pm and we will send you this and a free CALI*MOB stickers!!! got to represent  oh yeah and that new version has that karzicon logo


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

ttt





:thumbsup: those jumbo plaques


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 3 2009, 09:33 AM~14081127
> *some free shit  we will be giving out 4 the lil ones!! hit me up send your mail addr..tru pm and we will send you this and a free CALI*MOB stickers!!! got to represent   oh yeah and that new version has that karzicon logo
> 
> 
> ...


thats cool


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 3 2009, 08:33 AM~14081127
> *some free shit  we will be giving out 4 the lil ones!! hit me up send your mail addr..tru pm and we will send you this and a free CALI*MOB stickers!!! got to represent   oh yeah and that new version has that karzicon logo
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 oyeah :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex+Jun 2 2009, 04:19 PM~14075155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 3 2009, 09:46 AM~14082147
> *Holy crap!  That's huge!  Is that getting chrome plated too?
> 
> Did you get my PM Mando with all your information for Friday night?
> ...


Yes I got it thank you very much. we'll see you in San bernardino. Most of our crew is going down. so make try and make time to stop and sa what's up


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

New partner for Krazy Kutting from San Jose. This will be the 1st Plaque we make that has the Molded look. We will Mill out the Ribbon with our CNC Mill to have the CC logo raise 1/8". Wait to see the next step it will be Krazy.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

The reason we are called Krazy Kutting is because we kut in every shape and form. Not just *flat*. We have equipment to cut everything you can think of. *Example A* San Bernardino show special $100 for 2 after show $200 for 2

















More Billet Pieces will be at the show. Trailing arms, Bushing Covers, Steering linkagage Etc..


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up mando r u doing billet steeringwheels


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 4 2009, 10:24 AM~14093477
> *Whats up mando r u doing billet steeringwheels
> *


Nah maybe in a couple of month's once we can get caught up,everytime we do a new product it takes alot of trial and error so we don't have steering wheels programmed on our business plan until Sept 09. thanks for asking though.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Toppers being polished by our house polisher. in case no one knows yet. Gustavo from Ourstyle Car club Los angeles is now working for Karz ICon. and has been polishing here for 1 Month. we had another one of my Brother in Laws working at our Polishing shop for a while but the load got to big for 1 guy. So as we grow we keep bringing in only Lowrider People and Gustavo is a prime example. Moving from L.A. and now part of us is really good for our Business and ultimetly really good for our customers

Here are toppers they are polishing so we can sell at San Bernardino for only $10 each. we will also be taking orders for any Club Logo designs and Johnny will be at the booth designing for you if you place an order. we will give discounted prices at the show and back to regular prices after.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 4 2009, 09:08 AM~14093322
> *New partner for Krazy Kutting from San Jose. This will be the 1st Plaque we make that has the Molded look. We will Mill out the Ribbon with our CNC Mill to have the CC logo raise 1/8". Wait to see the next step it will be Krazy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 hell ya


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 4 2009, 12:07 PM~14093959
> *Toppers being polished by our house polisher. in case no one knows yet. Gustavo from Ourstyle Car club Los angeles is now working for Karz ICon. and has been polishing here for 1 Month. we had another one of my Brother in Laws working at our Polishing shop for a while but the load got to big for 1 guy. So as we grow we keep bringing in only Lowrider People and Gustavo is a prime example. Moving from L.A. and now part of us is really good for our Business and ultimetly really good for our customers
> 
> Here are toppers they are polishing so we can sell at San Bernardino for only $10 each. we will also be taking orders for any Club Logo designs and Johnny will be at the booth designing for you if you place an order. we will give discounted prices at the show and back to regular prices after.
> ...


can u make some with the "sj" :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 4 2009, 02:27 PM~14095776
> *can u make some with the "sj" :biggrin:
> *


for sure. we made alot of LA stuff since we are going to the San bernardino Show.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 4 2009, 03:36 PM~14096280
> *for sure. we made alot of LA stuff since we are going to the San bernardino Show.
> *


Already Designed Felix the Cat with a SJ logo after i read that post, will cut out about 5 in alittle bit to display in San Bernadino. :biggrin: 

We're makin a last minute rush to get more goodies to show and give away at San Bernadino. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 4 2009, 05:30 PM~14096794
> *Already Designed Felix the Cat with a SJ logo after i read that post, will cut out about 5 in  alittle bit to display in San Bernadino.  :biggrin:
> 
> We're makin a last minute rush to get more goodies to show and give away at San Bernadino.  :biggrin:
> *


:0 put me down for two!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

damn Johnny keep up the great work I'm lovin all the new stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey johny how was that trip to texas.
hope it was good.
so what good with my plaque any word yet, its been a while.
hit me up let me know.
the guys in my club have been asking me like crazy.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Bike parts being polished and formed to deliver in San Bernardino for bikes that are showing. Quick turn around on new designs Cut, and Polished S.S.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 4 2009, 02:27 PM~14095776
> *can u make some with the "sj" :biggrin:
> *


here you go being polished before we leave to San Bernardino at 3PM


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 5 2009, 11:57 AM~14104270
> *here you go being polished before we leave to San Bernardino at 3PM
> 
> 
> ...


damn brotha you goin to make me drive all way to san bernardino to pik those up  just put them on my bill :biggrin: and send them this way :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

by the way the felixes look BAD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Toppers for Speedy's Club obviously these won't get polished since Speedy is probably the Best Gold plater out there and his Chrome is 2nd to none. Example my truck Best Gold at Highland park and alot of other awards for plating through the years. Thanks speedy for being the Best Strategic partner we have here at KarzIcon/KrazyKutting


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

NICE!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

A-aPuro Sabor ready for polish then Engraving extended 1" and Molded


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 5 2009, 11:22 AM~14104488
> *damn brotha you goin to make me drive all way to san bernardino to pik those up    just put them on my bill  :biggrin: and send them this way  :biggrin:
> *



Oh homie!!! I need to buy one of those! thats fuckin bad ass!!!! SJ 
On the back of the 5th wheel!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Homies!

Did you guys ever get my PM? i sent it Tuesday..


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Johnny here are the Banners, Stickers and Biz cards you guys wanted. 




















.












Artwork done by Sam ( Show-Bound ) Freddy Alfaro ( Alfaroair )


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jun 5 2009, 11:31 PM~14108971
> *Hey Johnny here are the Banners, Stickers and Biz cards you guys wanted.
> 
> 
> ...



TEXAS/CALI CONNECT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 4 2009, 10:08 AM~14093322
> *New partner for Krazy Kutting from San Jose. This will be the 1st Plaque we make that has the Molded look. We will Mill out the Ribbon with our CNC Mill to have the CC logo raise 1/8". Wait to see the next step it will be Krazy.
> 
> 
> ...



:0  didnt know you could do that.






:banghead: love tha ol school molded plaques


----------



## Puro Sabor 63 (Aug 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 5 2009, 01:31 PM~14104583
> *A-aPuro Sabor ready for polish then Engraving extended 1" and Molded
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice cant wait to see them finish


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

u think u can make a grill 4 my ride cuz i make diz one long time ago but it came out ugly i want the bars a lil closed 2 each other  n da grill i lil bit taller


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 6 2009, 09:13 AM~14110996
> *:0  didnt know you could do that.
> :banghead:  love tha ol school molded plaques
> *


 :0


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

> Man wait till u see the High Quality Detail in our plaques homie. :biggrin:
> 
> :wave: any updates on these Johnny? :dunno:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up mando and jonny how was the show


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up jonny give me a call wen u can carnal


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im gonna hit you yall up for the bike parts for mylil gurls bike


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 9 2009, 01:05 AM~14135071
> *im gonna hit you yall up for the bike parts for mylil gurls bike
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 10 2009, 09:55 AM~12961459
> *What's up carnal, that price is for pretty much any 1pc plaque u can think of. Yes it includes chrome (Speedy in Long Beach handles chroming process for us) Yes there is an extra fee for the engraving $125.00. What we are trying to do here at Karzicon is provide everyone with the oppurtunity to take advantage of our great resources and partnerships that we've established due to amount of work we handle. We are a full service shop that does everything from body modifications, hydros, paint, kustom suspensions,kustom car grills, kustom bike parts etc etc.
> 
> By the way Big Sal from Goodtimes Yuma chapter is handlin some anniverary plaques for Goodtimes, here the pics.
> ...


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

here's my homies cady... grill done by krazy kutting...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats a badass cady gracias for the grill jonny :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 6 2009, 07:13 AM~14110996
> *:0  didnt know you could do that.
> :banghead:  love tha ol school molded plaques
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 9 2009, 07:32 AM~14136797
> *here's my homies cady... grill done by krazy kutting...
> 
> 
> ...


i'm diggin that grill :thumbsup: , how much for one like that???


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 9 2009, 08:32 AM~14136797
> *here's my homies cady... grill done by krazy kutting...
> 
> 
> ...


the grill looks bad ass


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 10 2009, 10:55 AM~12961459
> *What's up carnal, that price is for pretty much any 1pc plaque u can think of. Yes it includes chrome (Speedy in Long Beach handles chroming process for us) Yes there is an extra fee for the engraving $125.00. What we are trying to do here at Karzicon is provide everyone with the oppurtunity to take advantage of our great resources and partnerships that we've established due to amount of work we handle. We are a full service shop that does everything from body modifications, hydros, paint, kustom suspensions,kustom car grills, kustom bike parts etc etc.
> 
> By the way Big Sal from Goodtimes Yuma chapter is handlin some anniverary plaques for Goodtimes, here the pics.
> ...


that looks bad ass


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY+Jun 5 2009, 12:14 PM~14104959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Call me at the shop homie i can't wait to get busy on it. 928 726 2958 just call us the Grill Dentist, we'll straightn ur ride out homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> > Man wait till u see the High Quality Detail in our plaques homie. :biggrin:
> >
> > :wave: any updates on these Johnny? :dunno:
> 
> ...


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks for the shirt, Johnny / Mando, I'm wearing it right now.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 9 2009, 02:08 PM~14140126
> *Yessss all engraved and sent with Speedy for plating will have them soon, thanks Mario ur gonna love them bro.
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good johnny


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady+Jun 8 2009, 01:58 PM~14128407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Albert, was a great conversation we had last night brother and we are very gratefull to have such a standup person like urself as a friend. Thanks for everything u do for us Albert and remember man when u retire we want u spending alot of time here at the shops with us Albert.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

San Bernadino was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! met up with alot of cool homies as well as new ones. Had the honor of being introduced into the Rollerz Only family by Troy himself and Karzicon had a spectacular amount of orders placed at San Berdo for plaques,billet parts,bike parts and we sold most of our stock of Backplates,wheelchips for knockoffs and other items we displayed which we're all Lowrider Related. Mando wants us to have even a bigger inventory of Lowrider Car and Bike items to sell at the show especially after the great feedback and customers response's to our prices at the show. So make sure u guys look for our booth at future LRM show's (Denver here we come) and other local shows in CALI and AZ as well as some big shows in TEXAS we're gonna be at. AGAIN THANKS FOR THE ORDERS AND THE SUPPORT, U GUYS ENSURED THAT I WON'T HAVE A DAY OFF TILL 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Big thanks as well to Doug (64' HeavyHitter) Sam (Wild Mint) John (Y2K) Trino Alfaro (Cherry 64') Mario Mercado (Caddy) for the parts they ordered for their rides, can't wait to bust out these babies. :biggrin: 


bad ass plaques we engraved for Mario from Still Rollin Chitown








Placa for senor Olivos from Odessa Texas who's given us alot of work and will continue to do more for, this plaque will be 2tone.








For my homie Franky from Chitown as well, can't wait to do that big order for u Franky.









Bad ass Jumbo plaque we kut/fabricated for my Car Club President Troy, can't wait to get started on all the bad ass ideas we discussed at Troy's house till 3am.









Hard ass grill we made for the homie Gustavo from Ourstyle cc 









Homeboy Orlando takn home some bad ass dumps he won in the raffle









Chilln in the booth

















Thanks again to all our homies n customer for stoppn by and supporting a company that supports u guys. Win Win for both of us to build a strong business relationship and we appreciate the postive feedback on our products. Look for us in Denver and Las Vegas as well .


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 9 2009, 06:11 PM~14141999
> *For my homie Franky from Chitown as well, can't wait to do that big order for u Franky.
> 
> 
> ...


looks great. cant wait to have it in my hands. so when does it ship out.
im sure the club will love it and you will get that big order.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

wassup Johnny...


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair+Jun 9 2009, 07:32 AM~14136797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: clean ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery+Jun 9 2009, 05:58 PM~14143073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a cleannn ranfla.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

THANKS TO ART GOMEZ IN WASHINGTON FOR THE 9PLAQUES HE ORDERED TODAY AND AS WELL AS RAMSEY IN ALICE TEXAS FOR THE 20PLAQUES THEY ORDERED WILL KUT THEM OUT BY WEEKS END. ALSO THANKS TO JAMES OUT IN RHODE ISLAND FOR HIS ORDER AS WELL. KRAZYKUTTING APPRECIATES ITS GROWING CUSTOMER BASE AND PROMISE U GUYS WE WILL ALWAYS WORK HARDER AND HARDER TO GET BETTER AND BETTER. :biggrin:


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 9 2009, 03:08 PM~14140126
> *Yessss all engraved and sent with Speedy for plating will have them soon, thanks Mario ur gonna love them bro.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

it has to bee clean to be a kool impressions car gracias G


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 9 2009, 04:11 PM~14141999
> *San Bernadino was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! met up with alot of cool homies as well as new ones. Had the honor of being introduced into the Rollerz Only family by Troy himself and Karzicon had a spectacular amount of orders placed at San Berdo for plaques,billet parts,bike parts and we sold most of our stock of Backplates,wheelchips for knockoffs and other items we displayed which we're all Lowrider Related. Mando wants us to have even a bigger inventory of Lowrider Car and Bike items to sell at the show especially after the great feedback and customers response's to our prices at the show. So make sure u guys look for our booth at future LRM show's (Denver here we come) and other local shows in CALI and AZ as well as some big shows in TEXAS we're gonna be at. AGAIN THANKS FOR THE ORDERS AND THE SUPPORT, U GUYS ENSURED THAT I WON'T HAVE A DAY OFF TILL 2010!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Big thanks as well to Doug (64' HeavyHitter) Sam (Wild Mint) John (Y2K) Trino Alfaro (Cherry 64') Mario Mercado (Caddy) for the parts they ordered for their rides, can't wait to bust out these babies.  :biggrin:
> ...


wow those plaques are Bad Ass, cant wait to see mine


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 10 2009, 12:36 AM~14146531
> *
> What up Franky ur placa is with Speedy right now i will get it back this weekend, it looks even better in person bro. N hell yess i can't wait for that big order u place Franky.
> *


man i am really excited about this :biggrin: cant wait. let me know as soon as you send it out. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

damn, nice work


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

nice talking to you last night johnny. and congrats on the new family


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 9 2009, 10:07 PM~14146140
> *:yes:  clean ass ride  :thumbsup:
> *


clean ride homie


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by silent7905+Jun 9 2009, 11:28 PM~14146905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Art from Washington thanks for the 9plaque order and 10pendants brother they'll be cut out this weekend. Sorry i have to display the CAD work at an angle, we have to prevent other manufactures from borrowing our CAD's. Thanks alot Art.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

how was san berdo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Badd ass Johnny! Im glad that you continue to prosper.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt for some badass work


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up johnny its jimmy just want to say thanks for all ur help and i cant wait to see the product but judging from all ur other work i know my shit is gonna be clean


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

BIG SHOUT OUT TO JOHNNY @ KRAZY KUTTING JUST PUT MY ORDER IN FOR 6 PLAQUES COOL GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH HOPE WE CAN DO MORE THANKS!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jun 11 2009, 04:17 PM~14163863
> *BIG SHOUT OUT TO JOHNNY @ KRAZY KUTTING JUST PUT MY ORDER IN FOR 6 PLAQUES COOL GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH HOPE WE CAN DO MORE THANKS!!!
> *


What up David, it's our pleasure to take care of all our customers especially the ones that we can tell are real excited to build a great relationship with us. :biggrin: 
Remember David we're more than a cutting company we're METAL FABRICATORS WITH MASTER WELDERS ON STAFF TO KREATE ANYTHING U GUYS CAN IMAGINE. Will cut out ur 6plaques by end of week. Should be cutting out about 30-40plaques. :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 11 2009, 09:10 PM~14165403
> *What up David, it's our pleasure to take care of all our customers especially the ones that we can tell are real excited to build a great relationship with us. :biggrin:
> Remember David we're more than a cutting company we're METAL FABRICATORS WITH MASTER WELDERS ON STAFF TO KREATE ANYTHING U GUYS CAN IMAGINE. Will cut out ur 6plaques by end of week. Should be cutting out about 30-40plaques.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


wow thats alot of cutting


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Ramsey out in Alice TEXAS big thank you for ur 20plaque order homie. Here's ur Cad file , gracias i'll be kutting out pendants,backplates and a belt buckle as well. 


KEEP THEM ORDERS COMING FELLAS WE'RE LOVINNG THIS KRAZINESS ALLLLL DAAAAAYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

STILL HAVE 6 OTHER CLUB ORDERS TO CAD, THINK I'LL CALL IT A NITE AND HIT THE WEIGHTS, GOTTA MAINTAIN THIS ENERGY FROM HERE TILL 2030!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 11 2009, 08:10 PM~14165403
> *What up David, it's our pleasure to take care of all our customers especially the ones that we can tell are real excited to build a great relationship with us. :biggrin:
> Remember David we're more than a cutting company we're METAL FABRICATORS WITH MASTER WELDERS ON STAFF TO KREATE ANYTHING U GUYS CAN IMAGINE. Will cut out ur 6plaques by end of week. Should be cutting out about 30-40plaques.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup johnny so when u gonna hook it up with one of those krazy kutting shirts those are sick homie!!! keep up all the bad ass work bro ur motivating the lowrider community with all that bad ass work u guys do!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

whats up johhny how the stroller plaque coming along :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Jun 11 2009, 09:41 PM~14167114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moving along smoothly, should be gettn 2toned this weekend. i'll keep u updated Rafa, hey have Curt call me so we can cut out his plaques this weekend. Alrato homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Danny from Illinois thank for ur memorial plaque u ordered, the ribbon will be hand engraved with all the details u asked me for and i'll start on ur car club plaques asap. Thanks homie and continue to spread the word about this little company thats WORKN HARD TO GIVE BACK TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY THAT WE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 9 2009, 11:53 PM~14146998
> *it has to bee clean to be a kool impressions car gracias G
> *


 :biggrin: but only speeking the truth in this bro. cant wait to see it in person and all the plans you have for it.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Louie from San Jo, gracias for the plaque order homie. Can't wait to see u guys reppn these krazy plaques in ur rides homie. Will add these to my list this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

How about a 8" by 8" G in old english unfinnished?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 12 2009, 01:28 PM~14172810
> *How about a 8" by 8" G in old english unfinnished?
> *


Tell me if u want it as an emblem,pendant,plaque etc and what thickness u need it bro and i'll hook u up on the price. I'll post up the price on here we dont need to send SECRET pm's we aint worried. Thanks homie.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 12 2009, 04:33 PM~14172872
> *Tell me if u want it as an emblem,pendant,plaque etc and what thickness u need it bro and i'll hook u up on the price. I'll post up the price on here we dont need to send SECRET pm's we aint worried. Thanks homie.
> *


I am going to use it for a back rest on a sissy bar for my Harley. I guess 3/16 would be thick enough. And it just needs to be a "G". I am going to weld bolts to it for mounting. Oh and shipped to Sanford NC, 27332.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 12 2009, 11:40 AM~14171173
> *
> Moving along smoothly, should be gettn 2toned this weekend. i'll keep u updated Rafa, hey have Curt call me so we can cut out his plaques this weekend. Alrato homie.
> *


illhit up curt and tell them to give u a buzz


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL (Dec 20, 2008)

Yessss all engraved and sent with Speedy for plating will have them soon, thanks Mario ur gonna love them bro. 








[/quote]
damn bro look sick :thumbsup: cant wait to c da airbrushed one  :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 12 2009, 01:38 PM~14172922
> *I am going to use it for a back rest on a sissy bar for my Harley. I guess 3/16 would be thick enough. And it just needs to be a "G". I am going to weld bolts to it for mounting. Oh and shipped to Sanford NC, 27332.
> *


Hows 30.00 shipped sound to u brother???? Our paypal is [email protected] let me know when u deposit and i'll kut it out. Thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> Yessss all engraved and sent with Speedy for plating will have them soon, thanks Mario ur gonna love them bro.


damn bro look sick :thumbsup: cant wait to c da airbrushed one  :biggrin:
[/quote]

Simon carnal, ur gonna like em. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 12 2009, 03:02 PM~14173825
> *illhit up curt and tell them to give u a buzz
> *


What up Rafa, here's Curt's club placa. Let him know it's on here so he can check it out and tell him to call me at the shop when he gets a chance. 928 726 2958, gracias carnal.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 12 2009, 04:56 PM~14174227
> *What up Rafa, here's Curt's club placa. Let him know it's on here so he can check it out and tell him to call me at the shop when he gets a chance. 928 726 2958, gracias carnal.
> 
> 
> ...


just hit him right now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn Car club plaques for $115?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 12 2009, 06:54 PM~14174210
> *Hows 30.00 shipped sound to u brother???? Our paypal is [email protected] let me know when u deposit and i'll kut it out. Thanks
> *


Money sent! Can't wait, I am building the sissy bar and backrest tonight. Hit me on PM when it ships brutha.


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 12 2009, 07:04 PM~14174751
> *Damn Car club plaques for $115?
> *


THATS RIGHT AND DAMN GOOD TOO!!! GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE ALSO!!! THANKS JOHNNY!!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

let me know when you get the money.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 12 2009, 05:54 PM~14174210
> *Hows 30.00 shipped sound to u brother???? Our paypal is [email protected] let me know when u deposit and i'll kut it out. Thanks
> *


wow that is a deal!!!


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jun 12 2009, 11:32 PM~14176173
> *wow that is a deal!!!
> *


And it is going to look pimpin' as fuck on the bike.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up johnny its jimmy i was just wondering how the desighn process of the plaq was comin along and i was also wondering if u could be able to make me a custom 6 switch plate that resembles my plaque and if so how much


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Cladestino Plaque ready to ship Monday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Robert here is your plaque going to ship Monday the top arms are being engraved and we will leave the area for the Paint on top I know yu are going to like them.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

still Rollin plaques we'll ship out all but 1 that will get Muraled this week then shipped.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Nor Cal Plaques ready to be delivered 2 More getting plated after engraving


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Texas plaques ready to ship Monday. Johhnydesigned, cut these out and plated in less than 2 weeks. one of the first guys to take full advantage of our sale


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

They say Texas does everything big and it shows over 50% of our business comes fromTexas so I would just like to give you guy's a big thanks for helping us become what we will be in no time " Thee Premier Lowriding Kutting company"


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Niiiiicccccceeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man it feels great to see our hard work paying off BIGTIME!!! To all our GREAT customers thanks for trusting us and ALWAYS continue to trust that we are workn HARD on everyone's order. I'm kutting out these plaques as i type this

6 Truestyle
9 Chosen Few
1 408 Riders
1 Imperiouz
1 EAST AURORA memorial plaque
20 Finest Dreams
2 Street Nations
12 Rollerz Only :biggrin: 

N i'm designing as the WATERJET!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: does all the hard work.

WE appreciate the NUMEROUS calls that customers placed this week inquiring about Plaques and i have 5new orders to design and 5more for bike plaques sooo again LAYITLOW FAMILIA thhhhaaannnkkk you. U guys are the best customers by far and u guys can be ensured that WE WILL ALWAYS BE ON LAYITLOW TO SERVE U GUYS WITH A SMILE :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BY THE WAY THANKS A MILLION FOR LOOKN AT OUR PICTURES, WE'LL HAVE MORE LATER TONIGHT FOR U GUYS TO CHECK OUT, ALMOST FORGOT WE HAVE ABOUT 30 OTHER ORDERS WE NEED TO CUT OUT AS WELL FOR LOWRIDER RELATED PROJECTS ONLY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

simple Grill made for High Class Member in LA


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 13 2009, 12:48 PM~14180161
> *Niiiiicccccceeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man it feels great to see our hard work paying off BIGTIME!!! To all our GREAT customers thanks for trusting us and ALWAYS continue to trust that we are workn HARD on everyone's order. I'm kutting out these plaques as i type this
> 
> 6 Truestyle
> ...



simon hom13 keep doing ur good work ima be ordeing more form u very soon not only plaques but also bikes part aight homie gracias!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=52461280


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jun 13 2009, 02:39 PM~14180827
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=52461280
> *


Nice talkn to u Joe, can't wait to do those plaques for u homie. N let me know when ur ready to move on that big body grill so u can repp Chi town to the fullest. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

got my money right? For the "G" in old english?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 13 2009, 02:56 PM~14180929
> *got my money right? For the "G" in old english?
> *


just checked and yes we did

Thanks for your order


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 13 2009, 02:22 PM~14180010
> *Cladestino Plaque ready to ship Monday
> 
> 
> ...


love it johny. well worth the wait.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 13 2009, 07:41 PM~14181811
> *love it johny. well worth the wait.
> *


Chrome sears tower


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

A few Palques cut out, Johnny is still cutting until our neighbors make us stop. Keep them orders comming it is great to be getting so many new customers and getting to know all you hopefully we will see each other at shows Since Johnny and myself will be going to alot of shows from now on.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

DAMN THOSE CAME OUT NICE BROTHA


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 13 2009, 06:46 PM~14182174
> *A few Palques cut out, Johnny is still cutting until our neighbors make us stop. Keep them orders comming it is great to be getting so many new customers and getting to know all you hopefully we will see each other at shows Since Johnny and myself will be going to alot of shows from now on.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even halfway done yet brother. Man we still have ALOT of cutting to do. Will keep workn hard tomorrow as well. Mando we should post up the other work KARZICON has been doing as well so our customer can see what i keep telln them bout us being more than just a kutting company. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DreamersCC (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 13 2009, 12:33 PM~14180070
> *Texas plaques ready to ship Monday. Johhnydesigned, cut these out and plated in less than 2 weeks. one of the first guys to take full advantage of our sale
> 
> 
> ...


gracias to Johnny and all those Krazy Kutting vatos
for getting our placas out so fast, great job!!!
from Augustine and all of the Dreamers C. C.
Theres no other, only Krazy Kutting


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Johnny ready to make another order I think I got everybody head messed up with them 2 you made for us 51/50.. ima shoot you a qnty let me know a total


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Can't wait.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Thanks for the work brothers...look great.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Another Item for our full line of car club items to ordertow hitches Chrome engraved any way you want it.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

This is fucking crazy! You are doing shit we used to dream about!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 13 2009, 07:08 PM~14182302
> *I'm not even halfway done yet brother. Man we still have ALOT of cutting to do. Will keep workn hard tomorrow as well. Mando we should post up the other work KARZICON has been doing as well so our customer can see what i keep telln them bout us being more than just a kutting company.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Too much tp post but here is a few Dually from Estilo getting final details

























My 31 getting readdy for paint on body









Can't post the others and you know why

I will post the Hydro Jobs we have done this week in a little bit


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD JOHNNY THANKS!!!


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 13 2009, 08:46 PM~14182174
> *A few Palques cut out, Johnny is still cutting until our neighbors make us stop. Keep them orders comming it is great to be getting so many new customers and getting to know all you hopefully we will see each other at shows Since Johnny and myself will be going to alot of shows from now on.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Johnny here is the hood for JR. what you think I hope he doesn't mind I used a middle man when I bought the paint. I don't have the chemicals to make paint or else i wouldn't hve used a middle man.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 14 2009, 01:11 PM~14186429
> *Hey Johnny here is the hood for JR. what you think I hope he doesn't mind I used a middle man when I bought the paint. I don't have the chemicals to make paint or else i wouldn't hve used a middle man.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mando


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 14 2009, 12:11 PM~14186429
> *Hey Johnny here is the hood for JR. what you think I hope he doesn't mind I used a middle man when I bought the paint. I don't have the chemicals to make paint or else i wouldn't hve used a middle man.
> 
> 
> ...


Niccccee Mando, u get down brother i'm sure Junior is gonna be real happy, and he's ready to have us pick up his clean ass Big body Scandallac so we can fully kustomize it with Karzicon's vast array of technology that we apply to LOWRIDER CARS because again we are a FULL LOWRIDER SHOP that takes pride in servicing the greatest people their is which is the Lowrider communnity. Thanks to everyone who supports Karzicon. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

A YEAR AGO JUNE 12TH 2008 WE OPEND OUR DOORS FOR BUSINESS ON LAYITLOW AND WERE FIGHTING AND SCRAPPN FOR WORK AND TO GET THE TRUST OF OUR AMAZING LAYITLOW AND LOWRIDER PEERS,,,,,,,,,, WELL WITH ALOTTTTT OF HARD WORK AND DISCIPLINE WE'VE TAKEN SMALL STEPS IN THE DIRECTION WE ENVISIONED WHICH WAS TO ONE DAY BECOME THE PREMIER LOWRIDER CUTTING SOURCE FOR PEERS LOOKN FOR QUALITY PARTS AT AFFORDABLE PRICING. SINCE DAY ONE WE HAVE NEVER OVERCHARGED ANYONE NOR CHARGED FOR SETUP FEES OR DESIGN FEES OR ANY OTHER SPECIAL FEES. WITH THAT SAID WE SAW THE BIGGER PICTURE WHICH WAS TAKE CARE OF PEOPLE AND THEY WILL SPREAD THE WORD. SO THANKS A MILLION TO ALL THE LAYITLOW AND LOWRIDER CUSTOMERS FOR SPREADN THE WORD ABOUT THIS LITTLE COMPANY LOOKN TO BECOME A PREMIER COMPANY THAT U GUYS CAN BE PROUD TO CALL A FULL LOWRIDER SHOP THAT'S HERE FOR U GUYS AND WILL NEVER LEAVE LAYITLOW. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

52 PLAQUES WERE KUT THIS WEEKEND BY US FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY TO PROUDLY FLY THEIR BEAUTIFULL SIGN ON THEIR BACK WINDOWS TO SHOW THE WORLD THAT THEY ARE PROUD OF BEING A LOWRIDER, PROUD TO BE A PART OF THAT. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Aloha Johnny and the crew! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 15 2009, 01:15 AM~14191442
> *A YEAR AGO JUNE 12TH 2008 WE OPEND OUR DOORS FOR BUSINESS ON LAYITLOW AND WERE FIGHTING AND SCRAPPN FOR WORK AND TO GET THE TRUST OF OUR AMAZING LAYITLOW AND LOWRIDER PEERS,,,,,,,,,, WELL WITH ALOTTTTT OF HARD WORK AND DISCIPLINE WE'VE TAKEN SMALL STEPS IN THE DIRECTION  WE ENVISIONED WHICH WAS TO ONE DAY BECOME THE PREMIER LOWRIDER CUTTING SOURCE FOR PEERS LOOKN FOR QUALITY PARTS AT AFFORDABLE PRICING. SINCE DAY ONE WE HAVE NEVER OVERCHARGED ANYONE NOR CHARGED FOR SETUP FEES OR DESIGN FEES OR ANY OTHER SPECIAL FEES. WITH THAT SAID WE SAW THE BIGGER PICTURE WHICH WAS TAKE CARE OF PEOPLE AND THEY WILL SPREAD THE WORD. SO THANKS A MILLION TO ALL THE LAYITLOW AND LOWRIDER CUSTOMERS FOR SPREADN THE WORD ABOUT THIS LITTLE COMPANY LOOKN TO BECOME A PREMIER COMPANY THAT U GUYS CAN BE PROUD TO CALL A FULL LOWRIDER SHOP THAT'S HERE FOR U GUYS AND WILL NEVER LEAVE LAYITLOW.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 52 PLAQUES WERE KUT THIS WEEKEND BY US FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY TO PROUDLY FLY THEIR BEAUTIFULL SIGN ON THEIR BACK WINDOWS TO SHOW THE WORLD THAT THEY ARE PROUD OF BEING A LOWRIDER, PROUD TO BE A PART OF THAT.  :biggrin:
> ...


Well put and we appreciate your honesty and dedication. Too many companies will do what ever it takes to make money even if that means ripping someone off.

You guys are the real deal and we are greatful. Keep it up.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 14 2009, 11:15 PM~14191442
> *A YEAR AGO JUNE 12TH 2008 WE OPEND OUR DOORS FOR BUSINESS ON LAYITLOW AND WERE FIGHTING AND SCRAPPN FOR WORK AND TO GET THE TRUST OF OUR AMAZING LAYITLOW AND LOWRIDER PEERS,,,,,,,,,, WELL WITH ALOTTTTT OF HARD WORK AND DISCIPLINE WE'VE TAKEN SMALL STEPS IN THE DIRECTION  WE ENVISIONED WHICH WAS TO ONE DAY BECOME THE PREMIER LOWRIDER CUTTING SOURCE FOR PEERS LOOKN FOR QUALITY PARTS AT AFFORDABLE PRICING. SINCE DAY ONE WE HAVE NEVER OVERCHARGED ANYONE NOR CHARGED FOR SETUP FEES OR DESIGN FEES OR ANY OTHER SPECIAL FEES. WITH THAT SAID WE SAW THE BIGGER PICTURE WHICH WAS TAKE CARE OF PEOPLE AND THEY WILL SPREAD THE WORD. SO THANKS A MILLION TO ALL THE LAYITLOW AND LOWRIDER CUSTOMERS FOR SPREADN THE WORD ABOUT THIS LITTLE COMPANY LOOKN TO BECOME A PREMIER COMPANY THAT U GUYS CAN BE PROUD TO CALL A FULL LOWRIDER SHOP THAT'S HERE FOR U GUYS AND WILL NEVER LEAVE LAYITLOW.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 52 PLAQUES WERE KUT THIS WEEKEND BY US FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY TO PROUDLY FLY THEIR BEAUTIFULL SIGN ON THEIR BACK WINDOWS TO SHOW THE WORLD THAT THEY ARE PROUD OF BEING A LOWRIDER, PROUD TO BE A PART OF THAT.  :biggrin:
> ...


OOOOOOOOYEAHHHHHHHH !!!!THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT COOL DUDE RIGHT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up jonny did u do the logo for my grill carnal


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> A few Palques cut out, Johnny is still cutting until our neighbors make us stop. Keep them orders comming it is great to be getting so many new customers and getting to know all you hopefully we will see each other at shows Since Johnny and myself will be going to alot of shows from now on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> Aloha Johnny and the crew! :biggrin:


What up Charlie, ur plaque is fully engraved and it's in our partners Speedys hands to get 2toned. Guaranteed to look beauuutiffuull. :biggrin: 



> Well put and we appreciate your honesty and dedication. Too many companies will do what ever it takes to make money even if that means ripping someone off.
> 
> You guys are the real deal and we are greatful. Keep it up.


Thanks brother u'll see ur G cut out by tomorrow night. :biggrin: 



> OOOOOOOOYEAHHHHHHHH !!!!THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT COOL DUDE RIGHT THERE :biggrin: :biggrin:


Gracias Rafa i appreciate the kind words and the support carnal.  



> Whats up jonny did u do the logo for my grill carnal


Not yet Shaggy almost homie. :biggrin: 



> > A few Palques cut out, Johnny is still cutting until our neighbors make us stop. Keep them orders comming it is great to be getting so many new customers and getting to know all you hopefully we will see each other at shows Since Johnny and myself will be going to alot of shows from now on.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 13 2009, 08:01 PM~14182624
> *Another Item for our full line of car club items to ordertow hitches Chrome engraved any way you want it.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT TOW HITCH IS SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

What up Johhny hope everything is going good at the shop while I'm meeting with Nor Cal partners and Customers. Just met with freddy and dropped off the grill the Plaques for Kool impersion, the Hyd set-up for Freddy, and The parts to get Muraled for our Customers cars. I will be meeting with More customers Tomorrow Viejitos Car club and the trokita. I might try and get to Fresno before I go back to try and get more Car clubs to get all the Kutting needs through us. Keep up the good work Johnny . Next Week Johhny will be away through the South West to Texas meeting in New Mexico and all over texas with Customers. Then Denver Here we come Full sponsorship of the LRM show again to support the magazine that we all share, and to meet all the south west and South east people that we can.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jun 15 2009, 11:37 PM~14203382
> *THAT TOW HITCH IS SWEET :thumbsup:
> *


Q-vo tokallo, como as estado??? wait till we get busy and put our krazy ass ideas to ur bikla that u gave us the honor of kreating for u homie. Gonna be ill!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

James from Rhode Island what up homie, here's ur final plaque CAD, u can thank our partner SAM "Showbound" for his magical artistic work (again we fully comprehend the importance of building LOYAL relationships with other partners to improve our company's success and theirs) . :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 16 2009, 02:35 PM~14208632
> *What up Johhny hope everything is going good at the shop while I'm meeting with Nor Cal partners and Customers. Just met with freddy and dropped off the grill the Plaques for Kool impersion, the Hyd set-up for Freddy, and The parts to get Muraled for our Customers cars. I will be meeting with More customers Tomorrow Viejitos Car club and the trokita. I might try and get to Fresno before I go back to try and get more Car clubs to get all the Kutting needs through us. Keep up the good work Johnny . Next Week Johhny will be away through the South West to Texas meeting in New Mexico and all over texas with Customers. Then Denver Here we come Full sponsorship of the LRM show again to support the magazine that we all share, and to meet all the south west and South east people that we can.
> *


Yeah Mando everything is going smooth, especially the new guy Eric he's got skillz and Bebe's almost done with the setup for the 63' that just got dropped off. Roger is gettn down on the molded a-arms and he fabricated the parts list u gave him. Chuey is almost done colorsanding the Dually and i'm Cadding my ass off. 

Cut list for today
86' Billet with Monte emblem for Armando from R.O. Seattle WA
95' Big body fleetwood kustom Karzicon grill for Mike Flores R.O. San Angelo Texas
Kool Impressions bike plaque
1/2" steel (no stackn thinner metals here to make look like 1/2",lol) pedals for Gilbert from TopDogs Fresno CA
More Rollerz Only parts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Caddy dash parts for Mario Elite c.c.
Wheel Chips for Carlos Ultimate Riders
Our Style grill emblem Gustavo
"G" old english for our homie thats slappn it on his motorcycle.


N OF COURSE I'M KUTTN PARTS FOR THAT SECRET PROJECT WE'VE BEEN WORKN ON.... FEELS GOOD BEING ABLE TO SAY THAT WE STRICTLY CATER TO THE LOWRIDER WORLD AND DON'T NEED TO LOOK ELSEWHERE FOR WORK. THANKS HOMIES, CAN'T WAIT TO SHOW U GUYS UP CLOSE KARZICONS PARTS IN DENVER CO. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 16 2009, 05:34 PM~14209148
> *James from Rhode Island what up homie, here's ur final plaque CAD, u can thank our partner SAM "Showbound" for his magical artistic work (again we fully comprehend the importance of building LOYAL relationships with other partners to improve our company's success and theirs) .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BIG ANNOUNCMENT MANDO JUST CALLED ME AT THE SHOP TO CONFIRM THAT HE JUST PURCHASED ANOTHER BRAND NEW WATERJET FORM FLOW INC. !!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE WILL POST PICS WHEN IT ARRIVES AND OF THE SETUP(ITS SPECIFICALLY GOING TO BE OUTFITTED TO CUT SMALLER ITEMS) AND MORE IMPORTANTLY WE WILL START OFFERING SMALLER PENDANTS,EARINGS,LAPELS,SHOE ORNAMENTS AND ANY OTHER SMALL ITEMS THAT OUR LOWRIDER CUSTOMERS ASK FOR. NO BULLSHITTING HERE JUST INVESTING BACK INTO OUR COMPANY THAT'S COMMITTED TO BEING UR GUYS PREMIER LOWRIDER CUTTING SOURCE!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:thumbsup: thanks again for your guys great work


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

so yall are gonna be in denver


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 16 2009, 04:35 PM~14208632
> *What up Johhny hope everything is going good at the shop while I'm meeting with Nor Cal partners and Customers. Just met with freddy and dropped off the grill the Plaques for Kool impersion, the Hyd set-up for Freddy, and The parts to get Muraled for our Customers cars. I will be meeting with More customers Tomorrow Viejitos Car club and the trokita. I might try and get to Fresno before I go back to try and get more Car clubs to get all the Kutting needs through us. Keep up the good work Johnny . Next Week Johhny will be away through the South West to Texas meeting in New Mexico and all over texas with Customers. Then Denver Here we come Full sponsorship of the LRM show again to support the magazine that we all share, and to meet all the south west and South east people that we can.
> *


hey when are you going to be in denver. you know i live in chicago but i got family out in denver so i might go out to visit and i would be cool to stop by the show and check out the denver rides and introduce myself if possible.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 16 2009, 06:42 PM~14209217
> *Yeah Mando everything is going smooth, especially the new guy Eric he's got skillz and Bebe's almost done with the setup for the 63' that just got dropped off. Roger is gettn down on the molded a-arms and he fabricated the parts list u gave him. Chuey is almost done colorsanding the Dually and i'm Cadding my ass off.
> 
> Cut list for today
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

how much for a "16 X "12 plaque ?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 16 2009, 02:35 PM~14208632
> *What up Johhny hope everything is going good at the shop while I'm meeting with Nor Cal partners and Customers. Just met with freddy and dropped off the grill the Plaques for Kool impersion, the Hyd set-up for Freddy, and The parts to get Muraled for our Customers cars. I will be meeting with More customers Tomorrow Viejitos Car club and the trokita. I might try and get to Fresno before I go back to try and get more Car clubs to get all the Kutting needs through us. Keep up the good work Johnny . Next Week Johhny will be away through the South West to Texas meeting in New Mexico and all over texas with Customers. Then Denver Here we come Full sponsorship of the LRM show again to support the magazine that we all share, and to meet all the south west and South east people that we can.
> *


any word on my stuff homie ?  JESSE GOOD TIMES C.C. parts for my regal


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

WASSUP JOHNNY! DON'T FORGET TO CALL ME LATER SO WE CAN FINALIZE THE ORDER :biggrin:


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 16 2009, 05:34 PM~14209148
> *James from Rhode Island what up homie, here's ur final plaque CAD, u can thank our partner SAM "Showbound" for his magical artistic work (again we fully comprehend the importance of building LOYAL relationships with other partners to improve our company's success and theirs) .  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie for all the hard work u put into desighning my plaque i love it i just was wondering if i would still have a chance to pay for the plaque to get fully engraved before it gets sent out because a plaque that krazy nice has to be fully etched


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life+Jun 16 2009, 04:55 PM~14209853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutlely July 12th we'll be selling our "Tamales" out the door so make sure u hit us up cause anyone who comes to our booth walks away hooked up!!! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by jrok357+Jun 16 2009, 05:28 PM~14210094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


115.00 triple chrome plated homie. Let me know. 



> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Jun 17 2009, 02:55 AM~14214717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got the paypal verification, thanks again homie for trusting us to do ur work. :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 17 2009, 01:55 AM~14214639
> *any word on my stuff homie ?  JESSE GOOD TIMES C.C. parts for my regal
> *


will be done by friday. do you want me to take them to the Higland park show? or do you need them before?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

whats up jonhhy hows the stroller plaque comin along?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 17 2009, 03:06 PM~14220009
> *whats up jonhhy hows the stroller plaque comin along?
> *


What up Rafa will be fully engraved by tomorrow evening and off to 2tone gold and chrome. THANKS for being patient homie.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up jonny did u do the cady logo jet dont forget to engrave . Lo nesecito carnal :biggrin:


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up homie i jusent u a pm i was wondering if i still got time to pay for the plaque to be upgraded to crome and gold 2tone let me know


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 17 2009, 04:45 PM~14220437
> *What up Rafa will be fully engraved by tomorrow evening and off to 2tone gold and chrome. THANKS for being patient homie.
> *


cool thanks brotha but i didnt want the two tone just engraved and chrome :biggrin: thanks


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 17 2009, 02:08 PM~14219425
> *will be done by friday. do you want me to take them to the Higland park show? or do you need them before?
> *


I CAN WAIT TILL HIGHLAND PARK JUST WANTED 2 KNOW STATUS HOMIE GRACIAS IF YOU HAVE ANY PICS SEND THEM MY WAY AND DID YOU GET THE MEASUREMENTS FOR 14'S STROKES FOR THE REAR


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 18 2009, 03:12 AM~14225954
> *I CAN WAIT TILL HIGHLAND PARK JUST WANTED 2 KNOW STATUS HOMIE GRACIAS IF YOU HAVE ANY PICS SEND THEM MY WAY AND DID YOU GET THE MEASUREMENTS FOR 14'S STROKES FOR THE REAR
> *


Yes we have them we just did a car that left the shop last week with 14's. The rear arms we made them new and now we are just machining the bushing housing for them. Can I post them here ? Let everyone know about them we just bought 17 G body Suspensions so we can mold and have them ready to be sold. same price for any Good timers that we gave you.

Thanks again for the work homie


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Emblem for 79 Monte grill up graded by Raul Our Style LA








Bike PLauque we sold at the cheap Price of $60 Chrome plated no set-up no design
for anyone getting new plaques we are the only ones not charging for design because Johnny does it.








Nice Plaque cut also with no design or set-up fee designed from Scratch with all the new plaques we are getting we have gotten help from Sam and Freddy to design for us and without having the customer see any of the impact in cost only improvment in turn around








Here is what Johnny cut yesterday we don't post all the metal cutting because alot are gusset's or brackets that are for cars we are doing 








and here is the G homie ordered that will be shipped if not already









Johnny I am comming home Got 3 large orders while I was up north even 1 from LA that will make people very excited to see that we are now doing work for them we will find out who that is soon I can't say yet ( you know who), due to the old relation ship they had with another cutter but as soon as I can i will I am very excited they are actually the Icons I look up to everyday.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice Mando, that's nothing brother i just got 5new plaque orders and u know i'll kut them out this weekend, along with all the bike orders that TNT is bringin us.


We've only been open for a year and we're at this level of Craftsmanship and technology to be able to excite our fellow lowriders into coming forward with innovative ideas.

































Paul and John from Luxurious here are ur beautifull plaques that we used our waterjet and CNC mill to execute for u guys. Thanks for being patient fellas we'll continue to improve our lead times. :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 18 2009, 09:03 AM~14227739
> *Nice Mando, that's nothing brother i just got 5new plaque orders and u know i'll kut them out this weekend, along with all the bike orders that TNT is bringin us.
> We've only been open for a year and we're at this level of Craftsmanship and technology to be able to excite our fellow lowriders into coming forward with innovative ideas.
> 
> ...


thanks johnny :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 18 2009, 10:03 AM~14227739
> *Nice Mando, that's nothing brother i just got 5new plaque orders and u know i'll kut them out this weekend, along with all the bike orders that TNT is bringin us.
> We've only been open for a year and we're at this level of Craftsmanship and technology to be able to excite our fellow lowriders into coming forward with innovative ideas.
> 
> ...


Post a pic of the plaque 1 that's finish wit nothing around it other then that looks good thanks...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Paul and John what up fellas, here's the first batch of bad ass plaques (just wait till Speedy gets his Triple chrome plating on them.) bike plaques are next and 1 will be fully engraved and plated for u guys. Also we're doing 5sets of engraved wheel chips with the same dxf cad file engraved in the wheel chips. Thanks again guys i'm really honored to be doing work for u guys and please keep calln us for more orders we always have our boots strapped and sleeves rolled up. :biggrin: 
















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's Junior Castro's Dually gettn the finishn touches on it b4 i deliver it to Midland TX on Monday. :biggrin: Mando Junior luvs the 2tone and patterns u threw down brother, he cant' wait till u do his Hummer,49' BUICK, and of course his 2 big bodys and now he wants us to do his Trokita as well. :biggrin:


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 18 2009, 01:13 PM~14229685
> *Paul and John what up fellas, here's the first batch of bad ass plaques (just wait till Speedy gets his Triple chrome plating on them.) bike plaques are next and 1 will be fully engraved and plated for u guys.  Also we're doing 5sets of engraved wheel chips with the same dxf cad file engraved in the wheel chips. Thanks again guys i'm really honored to be doing work for u guys and please keep calln us for more orders we always have our boots strapped and sleeves rolled up.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Those r bad ass bro thank u from LUXURIOUS FAMILY


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 18 2009, 10:03 AM~14227739
> *Nice Mando, that's nothing brother i just got 5new plaque orders and u know i'll kut them out this weekend, along with all the bike orders that TNT is bringin us.
> We've only been open for a year and we're at this level of Craftsmanship and technology to be able to excite our fellow lowriders into coming forward with innovative ideas.
> 
> ...


IS THAT HOW YOUR GONNA PUT "CAR CLUB" ON OUR PENDANTS? THATS BAD ASS


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 4 2009, 09:08 AM~14093322
> *New partner for Krazy Kutting from San Jose. This will be the 1st Plaque we make that has the Molded look. We will Mill out the Ribbon with our CNC Mill to have the CC logo raise 1/8". Wait to see the next step it will be Krazy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mando give me a call gracias carnal


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up homiez just want to give props to johnny and his crew at krazy kutting and props to sam "showbound" for the help with my plaque thanks homie


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Wuz up jonny no saves cuanto mas se van a tardar los pendants de htown majicos in texas? Gracias carnal


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Paul and John check out the final detail we milled on the letters for u guys. Can't wait to see these plaques plated.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 19 2009, 04:00 PM~14241851
> *What up Paul and John check out the final detail we milled on the letters for u guys. Can't wait to see these plaques plated.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 

:cheesy: Hey Pimp.. BAD ASS!!

CALLING YOU MONDAY MORN TO GET SET UP.. COLLECTING $ THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT i cant wait till mine is done :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jun 19 2009, 08:55 PM~14243709
> *TTT i cant wait till mine is done :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I can't wait man. I am going to order a couple of other things too. 










and here is the G homie ordered that will be shipped if not already


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

TTT for the homies at Krazy Kutting!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 20 2009, 06:18 PM~14249502
> *TTT for the homies at Krazy Kutting!
> *


Here is yours top of the line stuff will be shipped out Monday Thanks again for your Order it was great to do work for Hawaii my sister is stationed there maybe I need to take a trip


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Bike for Paulie from R.O.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 18 2009, 03:12 AM~14225954
> *I CAN WAIT TILL HIGHLAND PARK JUST WANTED 2 KNOW STATUS HOMIE GRACIAS IF YOU HAVE ANY PICS SEND THEM MY WAY AND DID YOU GET THE MEASUREMENTS FOR 14'S STROKES FOR THE REAR
> *


here are the front going to MY polish Shop Monday so we can give them to you ready to Chrome.


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2009, 05:55 PM~14249700
> *Here is yours top of the line stuff will be shipped out Monday Thanks again for your Order it was great to do work for Hawaii my sister is stationed there maybe I need to take a trip
> 
> 
> ...



That is a Nice plaque...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

a small order taken last week and now ready to ship. obviously the easy Cut and chrome process is alot faster than most of our work that are engraved 2 toned and sometimes muraled. here is a few going out monday


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2009, 08:55 PM~14249700
> *Here is yours top of the line stuff will be shipped out Monday Thanks again for your Order it was great to do work for Hawaii my sister is stationed there maybe I need to take a trip
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats nice!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

It only made sense for ELITE CC to team up with the ELITE Lowriding Cutter and get there cutting needs through us.

Albert Here are your 12 Jack stands and the Logo Chips my brother will deliver them to you on his way to the chromer on Monday night or Tuesday morning

























Also for that beutiful Red Cadi owned by Mario also From Elite Vent covers out of aluminum I'd like to see a laser cut that out of Aluminum









Albert your Jumbo display Plaque will be cut soon as well as the Billet pices you ordered
Hit us up for that other stuff you wanted when you are ready


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

They look nice, Mando. I've been waiting for Johnny to call me, all day, I need to get those pics for the article.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

let's set it up for Saturday. we should be caught up by then. and he should be back from Texas. we have been setting up a new paint booth so we can have 2 on sight and keeping up with customers orders. the article for LRM is on the top of our list though. call me when you get a chance


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Pedals for customers and also for Denver show to be sold at out Booth. again we Sponsor the Lowrider tour.

























Incase people are wondering how we can cut More than any other cutter. it's because we actually own our machines and Property or at least the Loan papers say we do, we don't do it on the side or wait until our boss is not looking to cut Parts. obviously our sustainability does not lye on whether the Boss goes out of business but only our hardwork,Health, and keeping our customers happy


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Hell yeah Mando its real kool when ur here and ur work ethic inspires us to work just as hard as u do, knowing that their is a bed of roses at the end of the road. We had a GREAT day today and as ur Happy Fathers Day from me to Karzicon i'm giving u 12hrs of Happy Work tomorrow Sunday :biggrin: :biggrin: . Shiiitt Mando it's been a year n a few weeks since we opend for business and i'll never forget u telln me that with alot of hard work we'd lift this little company off the ground. I bought into that spirit from day one and just wanted to Thank YOU for ur Resources,Guidance and carnalismo!!! Now lets close off the week in style tomorrow bust out a GRIP more parts and take our families out for a nice dinner. I'll be up at 6a.m. Mando , n oh yeah i'm trying to get better and better at everything i do bro so have a little patience and wait till customers see the new parts that we're making come VEGAS 09' and VEGAS 10'. Luvn ittt!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2009, 07:08 PM~14249778
> *here are the front going to MY polish Shop Monday so we can give them to you ready to Chrome.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: CANT WAIT THANKS FOR THE PICS


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

whats up jonny i cant wait to see how my plaque turns out after it gets 2toned and fully engraved and i cant wait to see pics of my switch plate and how it turned out but im positive it will be tight and jonny get at me i need a price on 3 backing plates that are 2toned and fully engraved as well to match my plaque and 3 tank plugs the same way and a necklace charm also the same way individuale prices please thanks homie


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

oh and jonny i also need a to know if u make custom battery racks and if so how much for 2 battery racks that hold 4 batteries each and are 2toned and engraved


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

i got that plaque yesterday man an i love it. thanks alot. i will post up the pics when i get a chance and happy fathers day to all the dads at krazy kutting


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Wow Johnny! That looks wild man! you guys are the best! cant wait to get it and show the members so we can put in some orders! again Big Mahalo to Johnny and the whole krew at Krazy Kutting! You guys Rock! :biggrin: Aloha -Charlie-


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 21 2009, 03:23 PM~14254297
> *Wow Johnny! That looks wild man! you guys are the best! cant wait to get it and show the members so we can put in some orders! again Big Mahalo to Johnny and the whole krew at Krazy Kutting! You guys Rock!  :biggrin: Aloha -Charlie-
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Happy fathery to all lowriding People especialy the ones on LIL. here is some more work we are doing today. My wife asked what I wanted for fathers day and all I could think about was more work.

Good customers from The South 9 plaques going to Chrome 








Returning customer good to see the design payed off I remember Johnny spending alot of time on tracing this design. I doubt another cutter would have done it.








4 more sinful pleasure plaques being cut out. Thanks for comming to us It's nice when things are already designed and Johnny just cut's


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL AT KRAZY KUTTING AND KARZICON


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 21 2009, 12:23 PM~14254297
> *Wow Johnny! That looks wild man! you guys are the best! cant wait to get it and show the members so we can put in some orders! again Big Mahalo to Johnny and the whole krew at Krazy Kutting! You guys Rock!  :biggrin: Aloha -Charlie-
> 
> 
> ...


O.M.G THAT LOOKS INCREDIBLE CAN'T WAIT TO SEE MINE...NICE WORK GUYS

HAPPY FATHERS DAY


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jun 21 2009, 03:30 PM~14255529
> *HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL AT KRAZY KUTTING AND KARZICON
> *


Thank you happy fathers day to you


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

50 set's of impala Bullet tips for front bumper gaurds. damn johnny we cut these this week also maybe hiring the kid helping you cut on the water Jet helped. Maybe even the kid that's learning how to use flow so he can help trace might help do even more orders. maybe it's just good business planning. Oh well don't want to jinks us but i think it's time we shut up and put up. Let's go


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

working on 4 designs....proofs should be checked off soon!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

stop it Johnny. I can't keep up. I'm posting up only Bulk cuts now unless a customer wants to see his. here are back plates for car clubs and the Crowd S.D. that ordered impala backplates. this will go to our middle man Speedy for Chrome that's the Best Gold plater in the Game. My truck and Other crs we have done have alway's taken top awards thanks to him and we don't change our partners we help develope them into helping us give the best quality for the Best price to all our customers.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Freddy here is you Cadi Emblem for the grill. should weld on post tomorrow and send to Chrome tomorrow also. Shaggies and the pendent's area also being cut today


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Hell yesss!!!! Like i told u from day one Mando , i will not be out worked by no one!!!!! Shittt we've only been in the game for one year cutting wise and already we've revolutionized the "game" by being the FIRST company to NOT CHARGE DESIGN FEE OR SETUP FEES, u know FREE FREE FREE. And FREE SHIPPING!!! So just know Mando i aint lookn back brother just straight ahead and with youth comes lots of ENERGY and STRENGTH, so u keep standing them up and i'll keep knockn them down. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Freddys logo is bad ass mando


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> Happy fathery to all lowriding People especialy the ones on LIL. here is some more work we are doing today. My wife asked what I wanted for fathers day and all I could think about was more work.
> 
> Good customers from The South 9 plaques going to Chrome
> 
> ...


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2009, 09:39 PM~14249962
> *a small order taken last week and now ready to ship. obviously the easy Cut and chrome process is alot faster than most of our work that are engraved 2 toned and sometimes muraled. here is a few going out monday
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD JOHNNY!!!! :thumbsup: DONT FORGET ABOUT MY GOLD ONE! :biggrin: 
I KNOW YOU REMEMBERED THOUGH J/K KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 21 2009, 08:05 PM~14257528
> *Freddys logo is bad ass mando
> *


cool glad you like it. I'll post yours up soon and I'll call you to let you know how much for the engraving

Thanks again


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

koool gracias :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 21 2009, 09:56 PM~14258606
> *koool gracias :biggrin:
> *


Yours is done along with the kool impresion pendents I'll post tomorrow. 
Thanks again for the order


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 18 2009, 08:57 AM~14227246
> *Yes we have them we just did a car that left the shop last week with 14's. The rear arms we made them new and now we are just machining the bushing housing for them. Can I post them here ? Let everyone know about them we just bought 17 G body Suspensions so we can mold and have them ready to be sold. same price for any Good timers that we gave you.
> 
> Thanks again for the work homie
> *


POST THEM UP HOMIE ITS ALL GOOD WITH ME  AND I TOLD THE HOMIES ALREADY TRUST ME GREAT WORK


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 21 2009, 09:58 PM~14258625
> *Yours is done along with the kool impresion pendents I'll post tomorrow.
> Thanks again for the order
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 21 2009, 07:17 PM~14257013
> *Freddy here is you Cadi Emblem for the grill. should weld on post tomorrow and send to Chrome tomorrow also. Shaggies and the pendent's area also being cut today
> 
> 
> ...


daam that looks sick mando thanks bro!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

whats up johnny hows the stroller plaque comin along? :biggrin:


----------



## LUI$ (Jun 15, 2009)

wat up johnny! keep up the badass work! can you post a pic of the imperiouz plaque. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 2 2009, 03:09 PM~14073534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niceee!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some klean pedals we Kut/FABRICATED out of 1/2" steel for the homie Gilly and Bullet from Fresno CA. Alfaro and Shaggys CADDY BADGES and few other items as well that we had time to add to our 60plus items we kut this weekend. Thanks again for the customers that hit me up this weekend to place orders i'm reminding myself to breathe as i keep up. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Jun 22 2009, 10:44 AM~14261995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kut another one out for u Luis and i'll save the chrome one and ship them out together when i get the one we're engraving for u carnal. Gracias for everything homie and kan't wait to do that big order for u guys. :biggrin:


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

whats up jonny i cant wait to see how my plaque turns out after it gets 2toned and fully engraved and i cant wait to see pics of my switch plate and how it turned out but im positive it will be tight and jonny get at me i need a price on 3 backing plates that are 2toned and fully engraved as well to match my plaque and 3 tank plugs the same way and a necklace charm also the same way individuale prices please thanks homie.
oh and jonny i also need a to know if u make custom battery racks and if so how much for 2 battery racks that hold 4 batteries each and are 2toned and engraved


----------



## LUI$ (Jun 15, 2009)

ok johnny. i cant wait to have this bad ass plaque on my ride. the engraving is also badass :biggrin: nice


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 22 2009, 12:34 PM~14262875
> *Some klean pedals we Kut/FABRICATED out of 1/2" steel for the homie Gilly and Bullet from Fresno CA. Alfaro and Shaggys CADDY BADGES and few other items as well that we had time to add to our 60plus items we kut this weekend. Thanks again for the customers that hit me up this weekend to place orders i'm reminding myself to breathe as i keep up.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


good job homie i like it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 22 2009, 12:34 PM~14262875
> *Some klean pedals we Kut/FABRICATED out of 1/2" steel for the homie Gilly and Bullet from Fresno CA. Alfaro and Shaggys CADDY BADGES and few other items as well that we had time to add to our 60plus items we kut this weekend. Thanks again for the customers that hit me up this weekend to place orders i'm reminding myself to breathe as i keep up.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 22 2009, 04:33 PM~14264931
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn 1 of the 3 shows I plan on attending every year. Let us know if we can help for anything in the future.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 22 2009, 10:44 AM~14261995
> *whats up johnny hows the stroller plaque comin along? :biggrin:
> *


Engraved and going to Plater today.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 22 2009, 05:18 PM~14265469
> *Looks good :biggrin:
> *


thanks I got your other 1 going this week. all your stuff is off to the platter right now.

Thanks again. i'll be seeing you guy's up there next week let's hook up with the crew while I'm up there


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 22 2009, 06:08 PM~14266026
> *thanks I got your other 1 going this week. all your stuff is off to the platter right now.
> 
> Thanks again. i'll be seeing you guy's up there next week let's hook up with the crew while I'm up there
> *


shit fo sure mando!!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 22 2009, 06:08 PM~14266026
> *thanks I got your other 1 going this week. all your stuff is off to the platter right now.
> 
> Thanks again. i'll be seeing you guy's up there next week let's hook up with the crew while I'm up there
> *


Gracias mando good work :biggrin:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 21 2009, 10:23 AM~14254297
> *Wow Johnny! That looks wild man! you guys are the best! cant wait to get it and show the members so we can put in some orders! again Big Mahalo to Johnny and the whole krew at Krazy Kutting! You guys Rock!  :biggrin: Aloha -Charlie-
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 22 2009, 01:35 PM~14262892
> *What up Rafa, ya mero carnal. It's lookn clean homie and the 2tone is gonna set that bad boy off!!!!
> I kut another one out for u Luis and i'll save the chrome one and ship them out together when i get the one we're engraving for u carnal. Gracias for everything homie and kan't wait to do that big order for u guys.  :biggrin:
> *


man cant wait johnny to see it !!!! the homies keep buggin me to show them so we can order more :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Ramsey, here ur 20plaques that we ball milled the ribbons. Thanks again for u order carnal. Also shippn out some kustom backn plates with ur cc logo. :biggrin: 

















Herman's second caddy badge to be engraved and 2toned.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the upmost respect for True Artist, especially Freddy Alfaro and Sam "show-bound" that i consider both partners and friends. U guys give a totally different perspective on plaques and i love going to u guys for help creating them. 

Sam thanks carnal this is a clean Aztec style placa. Estrella is gonna luv it. :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

They look good Johnny.... You been busy bro.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 23 2009, 12:15 PM~14273441
> *What up Ramsey, here ur 20plaques that we ball milled the ribbons. Thanks again for u order carnal. Also shippn out some kustom backn plates with ur cc logo.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats badass jonny gracias carnal :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 23 2009, 12:18 PM~14273467
> *I have the upmost respect for True Artist, especially Freddy Alfaro and Sam "show-bound" that i consider both partners and friends. U guys give a totally different perspective on plaques and i love going to u guys for help creating them.
> 
> Sam thanks carnal this is a clean Aztec style placa. Estrella is gonna luv it.  :biggrin:
> ...


thanks for that props jonie!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 23 2009, 02:18 PM~14273467
> *I have the upmost respect for True Artist, especially Freddy Alfaro and Sam "show-bound" that i consider both partners and friends. U guys give a totally different perspective on plaques and i love going to u guys for help creating them.
> 
> Sam thanks carnal this is a clean Aztec style placa. Estrella is gonna luv it.  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY+Jun 23 2009, 12:20 PM~14273485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Another order for 5plaques from Florida, thanks Sam for sending it to us carnal. N good job on the design as well. Gracias. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 23 2009, 05:21 PM~14275258
> *Another order for 5plaques from Florida, thanks Sam for sending it to us carnal. N good job on the design as well. Gracias.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Jonny no tow tone chrom like my grill carnal  :biggrin:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey johnny whats going on with you. i see you guys are bussy ass hell. but thats a good thing.
it looks like you are getting things done alot faster. you must have some really good people working with you.
i have not taken a pic of the plaque on my car yet cuz the car needs a wash and i been busy myself but my daughter did take a pic with it.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

sup!! hey mando n jonie KARZICON WEB SITE IS UP!!!!!CHECK IT OUT *karzicon.com* i want to thanks my homie from evil twinz design wit his help we made this happend!!!!! we still have a lil bit more work but is looking good so far!!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

The web sit looks good


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Bad ass work guys :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 23 2009, 05:37 PM~14276553
> *sup!! hey mando n jonie KARZICON WEB SITE IS UP!!!!!CHECK IT OUT karzicon.com  i want to thanks my homie from evil twinz design wit  his help we made this happend!!!!! we still have a lil bit more work but is looking good so far!!
> *


Damn Homie glad to see we can count on you for Big project's. I love the Site let me know what i got's to do for you're Homie we thank him a whole lot obviuosly. I'll talk to you about the next step in automating our orders so we can have a better system through the Web page I know yours works like that. Again Thanks Homie from all of us here in Little old Yuma AZ. I'll call you tonight I have to take you a hood, a trunk, and some inner fenders. hope you got time because after that I got Thee Bike


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 23 2009, 04:42 PM~14276043
> *hey johnny whats going on with you. i see you guys are bussy ass hell. but thats a good thing.
> it looks like you are getting things done alot faster. you must have some really good people working with you.
> i have not taken a pic of the plaque on my car yet cuz the car needs a wash and i been busy myself but my daughter did take a pic with it.
> ...


Nice glad you got your plaque. Looks like everyone if Happy with it


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

you guys do some mean work............


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 23 2009, 07:02 PM~14277321
> *Damn Homie glad to see we can count on you for Big project's. I love the Site let me know what i got's to do for you're Homie we thank him a whole lot obviuosly. I'll talk to you about the next step in automating our orders so we can have a better system through the Web page I know yours works like that. Again Thanks Homie from all of us here in Little old Yuma AZ. I'll call you tonight I have to take you a hood, a trunk, and some inner fenders. hope you got time because after that I got Thee Bike
> *


:0 damn, gonna have the homie busy.

just checked out the web site :thumbsup: 
i like those impala wheel chips. how much? 

aye freddy. :twak: why aint the k.i. plaque part of the layout



:biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 23 2009, 10:03 PM~14279545
> *:0 damn, gonna have the homie busy.
> 
> just checked out the web site  :thumbsup:
> ...


polished S.S. 35 a set of 4. let me know and I will take them to Freddy next trip. we keep that stuff instock Chrome, Gold, and some colored. 

Thanks again for ordering your stuff through us I will share with Freddy our new set-up and our 2 new guy's in cutting and cad to help johnny service all our Customers faster


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 23 2009, 10:03 PM~14279545
> *:0 damn, gonna have the homie busy.
> 
> just checked out the web site  :thumbsup:
> ...


Simon freddy why no k.i puto :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 23 2009, 10:03 PM~14279545
> *:0 damn, gonna have the homie busy.
> 
> just checked out the web site  :thumbsup:
> ...


lol!! nah we can always add stuff!!later :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jun 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14279656
> *Simon freddy why no k.i puto :biggrin:
> *


u too cabron!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Kool


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 23 2009, 07:02 PM~14277321
> *Damn Homie glad to see we can count on you for Big project's. I love the Site let me know what i got's to do for you're Homie we thank him a whole lot obviuosly. I'll talk to you about the next step in automating our orders so we can have a better system through the Web page I know yours works like that. Again Thanks Homie from all of us here in Little old Yuma AZ. I'll call you tonight I have to take you a hood, a trunk, and some inner fenders. hope you got time because after that I got Thee Bike
> *


daaaammm mando i need a vacation bro...lol i now u told me that u were going to lock me in a room n tro that key away u weren't playing!!! lol!! fo sure bro i will tell homie thanks for you guys... :cheesy:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 23 2009, 09:04 PM~14277338
> *Nice glad you got your plaque. Looks like everyone if Happy with it
> *


yeah we are definately happy with the work and as soon as we get the cash together we will be ordering more this one was like a sample peace for me. i needed to see the work in person before i made a big order and let me tell you i am very impressed. you guys got down with this.

you should also have freddy put my plaque on your website so people can see the engraving job you guys do on plaques. (and so you can represent my club lol :biggrin: )


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 24 2009, 06:36 AM~14281435
> *yeah we are definately happy with the work and as soon as we get the cash together we will be ordering more this one was like a sample peace for me. i needed to see the work in person before i made a big order and let me tell you i am very impressed. you guys got down with this.
> 
> you should also have freddy put my plaque on your website so people can see the engraving job you guys do on plaques. (and so you can represent my club lol :biggrin: )
> *


lol!!! we will homie web site is a start we going to star adding more stuff soon!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex+Jun 23 2009, 10:11 PM~14279646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 24 2009, 08:07 AM~14281883
> *kool, i'll take a set of the impala logo 1's ( polished) i'll give freddy the $
> :biggrin:  i thought i saw an empty square in the plaques lay out
> :wave:
> *


koo!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUI$ (Jun 15, 2009)

watz up johnny! how did the engraved imperiouz plaque turn out. i bet it look badass :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:  
Shipped??


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

How is plaque doing?ill take a pic of my peedles on the car


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Everything alright ??? I have not seen you guys on here all day.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jun 25 2009, 12:33 AM~14291696
> *Everything alright ??? I have not seen you guys on here all day.
> *


Yes working


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Jun 25 2009, 12:33 AM~14291696
> *Everything alright ??? I have not seen you guys on here all day.
> *


Sorry bout that Jesse, ur right though even though we're EXTREMELY busy we still need to not forget to make time for Layitlow (we wouldn't want to get big headed and leave layitlow cause we thought we had no competion,lol) Alright Jesse here's what ur buddies at Karzicon we're busy as hell doing yesterday. 


63' dropped off last Wed for Hydros, Patterns and Murals. Here's the progress. :biggrin: 








































Mando doing his Magic droppn lines down on this G ride. :biggrin: 









79' Monte gettn bodyworked









We had to bring in more shelfs and build them for all the Huge oders we've been TAKING . :biggrin: 









Again we don't make FALSE claims to be something we're not, so here's some of Karzicon's metal work in the raw stages that we worked on yesterday.









This is Karzicon newest Tool Jesse, this wasn't here when u came by 5days ago, but u'll get to check it out on ur next visit Jesse. :biggrin: 









Again 1/2" steel tiny pedal we kut and lathed out center hole, thanks to our customers for recognizing the value of having our WATERJET kut out their kustom bike parts, gotta luv the capabilities of 60,000 pounds of pressure. :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

lookin good homie!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's some MORE 2tone ENGRAVED plaques for our homies from Texas. :biggrin: N they just added 3 fully engraved front and backpiece plaques thanks to all my close personal homies in ESTILLO c.c. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

look good carnal :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair+Jun 25 2009, 09:35 AM~14294092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homies, all teamwork !!!! Freddy that 63' is gonna be going to u next for ur beautifull arte carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 25 2009, 09:42 AM~14294151
> *Here's some MORE 2tone ENGRAVED plaques for our homies from Texas.  :biggrin:  N they just added 3 fully engraved front and backpiece plaques thanks to all my close personal homies in ESTILLO c.c.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Some of the Cleaniest work, Dam You got off Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Homie.. Just called you. I'm ready to place our order. give me a buzz.
Gracias


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jun 25 2009, 10:34 AM~14294634
> *Some of the Cleaniest work, Dam You got off Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Q-VOLE CHOPS :biggrin: GRACIAS CARNAL ALL TEAMWORK CARNAL , THESE PLACAS WE'RE A DIRECT REFLECTION OF THE BAD ASS PARTNERS WE HAVE FROM JAIME CASTANEDA (WHO WE CONSIDER A CLOSE PERSONAL FRIEND AS WELL AND WHO APPRECIATES THE RESPECT AND LOYALTY WE GIVE HIM) AND THE MAN HIMSELF "SPEEDY" WHO ALLLLWWWWWAAAYYYSSS COMES THROUGH FOR US. MANDO IS REALLY BIG ON TREATING OUR PARTNERS WITH RESPECT AND APPRECIATION AND WE FEEL THEY DO THE SAME FOR US. SO SIMON CHOPS TELL ROBERT RIOS I'LL B STOPPN IN EL PASO TO KICK IT WITH U GUYS AND DROP OFF THESE PRECIOUS JEWELS. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jun 25 2009, 10:40 AM~14294672
> *Hey Homie.. Just called you. I'm ready to place our order. give me a buzz.
> Gracias
> *


What up Curt, me and Mando just got back to the shop my wife gave me the message i'll call u back in a bit. Thanks homie we're happy to be the company u TRUST to handle ur plaques. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

TTT for the bros. at "Krazy -Bad @$$- Kutting!" You guys Rock! Aloha Charlie


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 25 2009, 11:32 AM~14295110
> *Q-VOLE CHOPS  :biggrin:  GRACIAS CARNAL ALL TEAMWORK CARNAL , THESE PLACAS WE'RE A DIRECT REFLECTION OF THE BAD ASS PARTNERS WE HAVE FROM JAIME CASTANEDA (WHO WE CONSIDER A CLOSE PERSONAL FRIEND AS WELL AND WHO APPRECIATES THE RESPECT AND LOYALTY WE GIVE HIM) AND THE MAN HIMSELF "SPEEDY" WHO ALLLLWWWWWAAAYYYSSS COMES THROUGH FOR US. MANDO IS REALLY BIG ON TREATING OUR PARTNERS WITH RESPECT AND APPRECIATION AND WE FEEL THEY DO THE SAME FOR US. SO SIMON CHOPS TELL ROBERT RIOS I'LL B STOPPN IN EL PASO TO KICK IT WITH U GUYS AND DROP OFF THESE PRECIOUS JEWELS.  :biggrin:
> What up Curt, me and Mando just got back to the shop my wife gave me the message i'll call u back in a bit. Thanks homie we're happy to be the company u TRUST to handle ur plaques.  :biggrin:*


  
u know it.


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 01:36 PM~12952072
> *
> 
> 
> ...


here u go jonie full pic!!! :cheesy: 








KARZICON.COM


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 25 2009, 11:43 AM~14295177
> *TTT for the bros. at  "Krazy -Bad @$$- Kutting!"  You guys Rock! Aloha Charlie
> *


Thanks Charlie ur a kool cat homie, from day one u've shown us alot of trust and support and LOTS of patience. Gracias for that brother and cant wait for ur order as well, wait till the fellas see ur plaque. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY+Jun 25 2009, 11:48 AM~14295212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ur the [email protected]#kn man Freddy, gracias carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 25 2009, 12:14 PM~14295433
> *Thanks Charlie ur a kool cat homie, from day one u've shown us alot of trust and support and LOTS of patience. Gracias for that brother and cant wait for ur order as well, wait till the fellas see ur plaque.  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> Ur the [email protected]#kn man Freddy, gracias carnal.  :biggrin:
> *


no problem carnal!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

How much is your engraving?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 25 2009, 01:05 PM~14295980
> *How much is your engraving?
> *


For car club plaques ur lookn at 125.00 per plaque. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Victor from Texas muchas gracias carnal for ur support. The fact that u trusted us to do ur plaques from seeing our work on layitlow and reading the positive feedback that our Awesom clients from around the World give us is critical in our plan of expanding to every market. TEXAS is defenitly feelin more and more like my second home considering the amount of work and time i'm spending in the beautifull state of Tejas. Thanks again Victor and please spread the good word about this little company that from day one ESTABLISHED THE TREND OF NO DESIGN FEE NO SETUP FEE FOR OTHERS TO FOLLOW. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Pay-Pal sent homie! Once again Gracias for everything!


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 25 2009, 03:16 PM~14297256
> *Victor from Texas muchas gracias carnal for ur support. The fact that u trusted us to do ur plaques from seeing our work on layitlow and reading the positive feedback that our Awesom clients from around the World give us is critical in our plan of expanding to every market. TEXAS is defenitly feelin more and more like my second home considering the amount of work and time i'm spending in the beautifull state of Tejas. Thanks again Victor and please spread the good word about this little company that from day one ESTABLISHED THE TREND OF  NO DESIGN FEE NO SETUP FEE FOR OTHERS TO FOLLOW.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


a homie they looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hope, this special runs till at least the 4th, me, the wife, and kids just got back from Disney World and my pockets are empty.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 25 2009, 10:42 AM~14294151
> *Here's some MORE 2tone ENGRAVED plaques for our homies from Texas.  :biggrin:  N they just added 3 fully engraved front and backpiece plaques thanks to all my close personal homies in ESTILLO c.c.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man those are beutiful


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 25 2009, 06:13 PM~14297208
> *For car club plaques ur lookn at 125.00 per plaque.  :biggrin:
> *


For my Birthday in November I am getting my self (from my sons) my last name engraved y todo so when I deploy I can fly that fucker.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jun 25 2009, 03:05 PM~14295980
> *How much is your engraving?
> *


TTT for engraving


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Yo johnny those plaques look great just wanted to know if we are shipped out yet! "Truestyle" thanks!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jun 26 2009, 09:35 AM~14305710
> *Yo johnny those plaques look great just wanted to know if we are shipped out yet!    "Truestyle"      thanks!!!!
> *


True style plaques were sent out Monday you should get them already. the Gold one is being finalized still


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

any progress piks johnny


----------



## THE MONTOYA'S C.C (Dec 25, 2008)

love the way it came out bro.!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 26 2009, 11:47 AM~14306854
> *any progress piks johnny
> *


getting your 2 toned plaque today. will post up in AM because we will be back from LA late


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Jun 26 2009, 11:55 AM~14306927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's a dope picture carnal. I'm ready for more when u are homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Armando from Washington State, here u go carnal. Bad ass 86 Monte Billet grill DESIGNED/CADED/KUT/FABRICATED IN HOUSE AT KARZICON. Yeah we can handle any metal fabrication application. Thanks for the order Armando and lookn forward to many more. :biggrin:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Any luck with the moldings?? sorry just Anxious :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE MONTOYA'S C.C_@Jun 26 2009, 12:55 PM~14306927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 26 2009, 12:56 PM~14306934
> *getting your 2 toned plaque today. will post up in AM because we will be back from LA late
> *


ooooyyyeeaaaahhhh :biggrin:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

Whats up with the Luxurious plaques it's almost been a month and we haven't seen the finished product.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Jun 26 2009, 05:51 PM~14310173
> *Whats up with the Luxurious plaques it's almost been a month and we haven't seen the finished product.
> *


Whats up Raider Rob, they're done Mando will personally deliver them to Paul this Weekend. But feel free to call me 928 750 2324 so i can walk u through the entire process. Ur plaques arent just kut and chrome they have alot of CNC milled work on them. I'm sure they'll be worth the wait when u receive them.


----------



## 84 Monte (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 26 2009, 02:56 PM~14308671
> *Armando from Washington State, here u go carnal. Bad ass 86 Monte Billet grill DESIGNED/CADED/KUT/FABRICATED IN HOUSE AT KARZICON. Yeah we can handle any metal fabrication application. Thanks for the order Armando and lookn forward to many more.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Homie How can I get a grill? PM me if possible


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey johnny whats up homie its jimmy i was just wondering the progress on my plaque and switch plate


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by raiderrob_@Jun 26 2009, 05:51 PM~14310173
> *Whats up with the Luxurious plaques it's almost been a month and we haven't seen the finished product.
> *


THEY DO LOOK GOOD THOUGH ...


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84 Monte+Jun 26 2009, 06:23 PM~14310390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up Shaggy. :biggrin:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

I ordered the one that was fully engraved is that bone done too? Were going to be in the 4th of july parade and i just wanted to know what was up.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Plaques going out on Monday some shipped some being delivered by Johnny to Texas, and Some being delivered up North by me. Along with alot of other car parts we are not allowed to post. which can only happed if a customer pays extra. we will post up detailed pictures later got too much to Cut and Paint right now.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 27 2009, 11:20 AM~14314454
> *Plaques going out on Monday some shipped some being delivered by Johnny to Texas, and Some being delivered up North by me. Along with alot of other car parts we are not allowed to post. which can only happed if a customer pays extra. we will post up detailed pictures later got too much to Cut and Paint right now.
> 
> 
> ...


no east side rider plaque layin around there :biggrin:


----------



## raiderrob (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 27 2009, 10:20 AM~14314454
> *Plaques going out on Monday some shipped some being delivered by Johnny to Texas, and Some being delivered up North by me. Along with alot of other car parts we are not allowed to post. which can only happed if a customer pays extra. we will post up detailed pictures later got too much to Cut and Paint right now.
> 
> 
> ...


I see all the luxurious plaques are there but one ... Whats up with the engraved one??? Big John ordered 5 reg ,1 engraved,3 bike plaques .I imagine those are them.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 27 2009, 12:20 PM~14314454
> *Plaques going out on Monday some shipped some being delivered by Johnny to Texas, and Some being delivered up North by me. Along with alot of other car parts we are not allowed to post. which can only happed if a customer pays extra. we will post up detailed pictures later got too much to Cut and Paint right now.
> 
> 
> ...


Post up pic of mine if you can thanks


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

T
T
T


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Received today a little early, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jun 27 2009, 03:00 PM~14315773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome man enjoy them and tell ur members thanks. We also made some backplates and wheel chips with ur logo i'll give David the details. Peace.


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

my bad johnny i cant help but keep adding to my order at first all i wanted was a plaque then i seen how clean they were when the was 2toned and engraved so u know i had to get my shit done right and then i had to add my switch plate to match and then i just couldnt stop i had to get 3 backing plates that was 2toned and engraved plus a charm to match as well so with all that 2tone and engraving i know my shit is gonna be off the chain i cant wait to do my battery and pump rack 2toned and engraved as well shit if i keep going threw u im gonna win "best in world" title lol i hope u can post pics of the plaque and switch plate when there done thanks for everything homie


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider_@Jun 27 2009, 04:41 PM~14316298
> *my bad johnny i cant help but keep adding to my order at first all i wanted was a plaque then i seen how clean they were when the was 2toned and engraved so u know i had to get my shit done right and then i had to add my switch plate to match and then i just couldnt stop i had to get 3 backing plates that was 2toned and engraved plus a charm to match as well so with all that 2tone and engraving i know my shit is gonna be off the chain i cant wait to do my battery and pump rack 2toned and engraved as well shit if i keep going threw u im gonna win "best in world" title lol i hope u can post pics of the plaque and switch plate when there done thanks for everything homie
> *


Thanks Jimmy, trust me homie i'm real happy to be the manufacture u trust to take care of these projects for u bro. Considering that u contacted me via satelitte all the way from Iraq!!!!! Shit u better believe i'm a take care of u considering how i Respect anyone that serves our military. So hell yeah Jimmy ur items will be lookn on point, our GUARANTEE. :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 27 2009, 06:35 PM~14316273
> *Thats awesome man enjoy them and tell ur members thanks. We also made some backplates and wheel chips with ur logo i'll give David the details. Peace.
> *


 :0


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright here we go, another LARGE batch of parts from THIS SIDE OF THE WORLD,lol. Karzicon want to thank its growing customer base for trusting and supporting us and keeping us busy. We are still not satisfied with our current operating system and we'll continue to strive to become the company that ESTABLISHES the way to do business. KARZICON HAS ALREADY ELIMINATED THE ROUTINE COST PEOPLE WERE PAYING FOR YEARS OF DESIGN FEES AND SETUP FEES AND SHIPPING FEES SO NOW WE'LL SEE WHAT ELSE WE CAN ELIMINATE.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

CONTINUED


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

AND NOW FOR WHAT IS RAPIDLY BECOMING EVERYONES FAVORITE STYLE, ENGRAVED 2TONE GOLD/CHROME. THANKS TO ALL OUR CUSTOMERS WHO TRUST KARZICON TO HANDLE UR DESIGN/KUT/ENGRAVE/PLATING NEEDS, GOTTA LUV THE HOOK UP AT KARZICON ONE STOP SHOP!!!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

:thumbsup: .....lookn good johnny


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Also look at vehicle parts to see the cars we also did. Dually being delivered to Texas tomorrow, Hydros and Graphics on 63 Hood and trunk going to freddy tomorrow, Impala A-arms finished and getting engraved for our great customer Joseph, 2 full bikes that Johnny cut and fabricated shipped out for TNT customers. the list is probably longer but it kind of sounds Fiction now. damn we must be inferior to our competition I can't even keep up.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 27 2009, 07:46 PM~14317440
> *Also look at vehicle parts to see the cars we also did. Dually being delivered to Texas tomorrow, Hydros and Graphics on 63 Hood and trunk going to freddy tomorrow, Impala A-arms finished and getting engraved for our great customer Joseph, 2 full bikes that Johnny cut and fabricated shipped out for TNT customers. the list is probably longer but it kind of sounds Fiction now. damn we must be inferior to our competition I can't even keep up.
> *


Dammm Mando thats krazy brother!!!! I don't even realize sometimes how much work we put out and its awesome to know we have a solid team at Karzicon from the top on down. :biggrin: Roger,Bebe,Eric,Manuel,Fabian,our wives and myself along with our GREAT PARTNERS SPEEDY AND JAIME will always make sure u sleep easy at night Mando. :biggrin: A Real One Stop Shop KARZICON. :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414398



HERE'S A FEW MORE PICS OF STUFF WE KUT THIS WEEKEND. GOT LUV OWNING UR OWN MACHINES AND HAVING THEM ON 5ACRES OF PROPERTY THAT WE OWN. THATS A REAL DIRECT HOOK UP :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








real fabricators workn metal, no subcontracting our metal work :biggrin:


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

DAMN, HOW MUCH FOR THIS FIRME PLAQUE, ITS BADASS!



> AND NOW FOR WHAT IS RAPIDLY BECOMING EVERYONES FAVORITE STYLE, ENGRAVED 2TONE GOLD/CHROME. THANKS TO ALL OUR CUSTOMERS WHO TRUST KARZICON TO HANDLE UR DESIGN/KUT/ENGRAVE/PLATING NEEDS, GOTTA LUV THE HOOK UP AT KARZICON ONE STOP SHOP!!!!!


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 27 2009, 09:34 PM~14317364
> *AND NOW FOR WHAT IS RAPIDLY  BECOMING EVERYONES FAVORITE STYLE, ENGRAVED 2TONE GOLD/CHROME. THANKS TO ALL OUR CUSTOMERS WHO TRUST KARZICON TO HANDLE UR DESIGN/KUT/ENGRAVE/PLATING NEEDS, GOTTA LUV THE HOOK UP AT KARZICON ONE STOP SHOP!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

thanks alot johnny, your work is great and so is your service.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 27 2009, 08:34 PM~14317364
> *AND NOW FOR WHAT IS RAPIDLY  BECOMING EVERYONES FAVORITE STYLE, ENGRAVED 2TONE GOLD/CHROME. THANKS TO ALL OUR CUSTOMERS WHO TRUST KARZICON TO HANDLE UR DESIGN/KUT/ENGRAVE/PLATING NEEDS, GOTTA LUV THE HOOK UP AT KARZICON ONE STOP SHOP!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


man johhny im jelous brotha  still no east side rider plaque  whats goin on with it ?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 27 2009, 10:42 PM~14317798
> *Dammm Mando thats krazy brother!!!! I don't even realize sometimes how much work we put out and its awesome to know we have a solid team at Karzicon from the top on down.  :biggrin:  Roger,Bebe,Eric,Manuel,Fabian,our wives and myself along with our GREAT PARTNERS SPEEDY AND JAIME will always make sure u sleep easy at night Mando.  :biggrin:  A Real One Stop Shop KARZICON. :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=414398
> HERE'S A FEW MORE PICS OF STUFF WE KUT THIS WEEKEND. GOT LUV OWNING UR OWN MACHINES AND HAVING THEM ON 5ACRES OF PROPERTY THAT WE OWN. THATS A REAL DIRECT HOOK UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


send me the raw ones.... i will pm the address....

need to add a pendat as well....made aware of size..


----------



## DreamersCC (Jun 13, 2009)

wuts up johhny seen them backing plates, look great. Cant wait to get em, Great JOB. Let me knw on the cost


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 27 2009, 11:42 PM~14318972
> *man johhny im jelous brotha    still no east side rider plaque    whats goin on with it ?
> *


For some reason it stayed at the Plater. I will have it monday and take your toppers along with your C.C. plaque since I will be meeting in Sanjose with Elite member as well as Luxiurios I can personely drop off your stuff. call me and we can set up arrangment's. Sorry for the mix up we really want you to know how much we appreciate the trust you put in us when we you ask us to do parts for you and we don't take it for granted. Call me (928) 7502325 anytime Thanks again


----------



## LUI$ (Jun 15, 2009)

wats up johnny, hows the imperiouz plaque comin along. cant wait to get it :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUI$_@Jun 28 2009, 01:07 PM~14321326
> *wats up johnny, hows the imperiouz plaque comin along.  cant wait to get it  :biggrin:
> *


I am picking up the engraved 1 today and taking it to the Chroming set-up we should have it next week ready to ship


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 28 2009, 10:26 AM~14320337
> *For some reason it stayed at the Plater. I will have it monday and take your toppers along with your C.C. plaque since I will be meeting in Sanjose with Elite member as well as Luxiurios I can personely drop off your stuff. call me and we can set up arrangment's. Sorry for the mix up we really want you to know how much we appreciate the trust you put in us when we you ask us to do parts for you and we don't take it for granted. Call me (928) 7502325 anytime Thanks again
> *


thanks brotha will do :biggrin:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

whats up homie hows them LA CONECTA plaqes coming out post em up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2009, 07:08 PM~14249778
> *here are the front going to MY polish Shop Monday so we can give them to you ready to Chrome.
> 
> 
> ...


ANY WORD ON MY PARTS HOMIE'S LET ME KNOW I NEED THEM ASAP GRACIAS


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up johnny just was wondering how the plaque and the rest of the stuff was coming out and if u could post pics of the plaque when u get a chance


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Got mine man! Thanks, I will post pics when I add it to the mess I am making.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 29 2009, 08:18 AM~14327460
> *ANY WORD ON MY PARTS HOMIE'S LET ME KNOW I NEED THEM ASAP GRACIAS
> *


I was in LA ready to deliver them to you yesterday. I am in San Jose today but I can get them to my brother to take them to you. I am meeting him tonight to pickup a plaque for east side riders. call me (928) 750 - 2325 don't want to delay the delivery for you


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Jun 28 2009, 11:50 PM~14325944
> *whats up homie hows them LA CONECTA plaqes coming out post em up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


johnny is in texas and I am in San jose. they are done fabvricated and ready for plating. johnny has told us about how they are to be plated and they are going to plater today CAn't post only fabricators and body guy's at the shop today until thursday.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DreamersCC_@Jun 28 2009, 07:42 AM~14319980
> *wuts up johhny seen them backing plates, look great. Cant wait to get em, Great JOB. Let me knw on the cost
> *


shipped today thanks for the order


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 29 2009, 04:16 PM~14331982
> *I was in LA ready to deliver them to you yesterday. I am in San Jose today but I can get them to my brother to take them to you. I am meeting him tonight to pickup a plaque for east side riders. call me (928) 750 - 2325 don't want to delay the delivery for you
> *


NO PHONE CALL HOMIE :biggrin: 818-455-1912 JESSE LET ME KNOW WERE YOU GONA BE THANKS


----------



## LUI$ (Jun 15, 2009)

wats up johnny! i was wondering if my plaque will be sent to me this week? :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 30 2009, 01:05 AM~14337686
> *NO PHONE CALL HOMIE  :biggrin: 818-455-1912 JESSE LET ME KNOW WERE YOU GONA BE THANKS
> *


nah didn't have it I will call you in a bit going back through LA thursday will deliver them to you


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUI$_@Jun 30 2009, 10:58 AM~14340502
> *wats up johnny! i was wondering if my plaque will be sent to me this week? :biggrin:
> *


I'm getting it Friday and shipping Monday. call me if you have any questions Mando (928) 750-2325


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Johnny has dropped off the Estilo Plaques in Texas The Dually in Midland and other Texas Items

I have dropped off the Luxurious plaques, the Kool impresion Plaques, The East side Riders Plaques and toppers, Parts for Viejitos San Jose, 

Just part of our commitment to our customers of doing everything that we can to meet our deadlines and giving them a superior product at the same time.

The shop has continued to work while we have been away the Cadi grill is fabricated and going to plating soon, JB bomb truck frame is ready for powder coating let me know the color, Richard dropped off your truck and hood for Murals with Alfaro A.K.A. fredy, Hummer will start prep work this week, Royal flush frame is out for re do

Picking up chrome friday (Chrome shop closed friday so we are doing everything we can to get as much in before then)
2 A-arms for robert with taste of latin
Wild Child Emblem plated
H town pendents engraved and plated
fenders for bike in texas engraved and plated
Grill for our style with emblem engraved and chrome
Luxurious engraved plaque to be delivered friday for picnic
408 Shark plaques and 5 pendents engraved and plated
One life one luve plaque engraved and plated
imperious plaque engraved and plated
Hydraulic plaque and back plates engraved and plated
steering column for Sj trokita engraved and plated
as well as steering wheel piece
disturbing the street plaques chrome
Truestyle Gold plaque
finest dreams 20 plaques
RollerZ Only ( New Family) 8 Plaques will be delivered to troy in Denver
Rollerz Only 4 engraved Plaques also going to be delivered in Denver
aurora plaque getting engraved miscomunication caused a delay and we are pushing the process but we apologies for the mix up

A long list of next week stuff that is being pushed off until next week will be posted later and of course we can't post any of the work for 4 cars going for title as well as 2 trucks going for title due to customers requests. If anyone see's there items not on this list and has a concern please call me direct at (928) 750-2325


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

just curious what turn around time is for one plaque design cut and chromed shipped? give or take estimate?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 30 2009, 04:57 PM~14343923
> *nah didn't have it I will call you in a bit going back through LA thursday will deliver them to you
> *


THANKS FOR THE CALL HOMIE SEE YOU THURS


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Truestyle Gold plaque "what about the chips and backing plates"!!!!

:dunno:


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

hey mando was nice seein u today and thanks for the parts dammm they hella sick!!! tahnks homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jun 30 2009, 07:39 PM~14345706
> *Truestyle Gold plaque  "what about the chips and backing plates"!!!!
> 
> :dunno:
> *


PM me adress and I will ship the Plaque and Backing plates thursday. the wheel chips are still not here call me if you have any questions Mando (928) 750-2325


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair_@Jun 30 2009, 09:55 PM~14347290
> *hey mando was nice seein u today and thanks for the parts dammm they hella sick!!! tahnks homie!! :biggrin:
> *


you got it just got back to the Hotel. hope youre buddy like the impala wheel chips. those we stock all the time so we can have fast turn around.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alfaroair+Jun 30 2009, 09:55 PM~14347290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: freddy. wheres my stuff? 

thanks mando. may be hitting you up for some of thjose impala logo backing plates........................ or some kool impressions 1's :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 30 2009, 10:28 PM~14347721
> *:biggrin:  freddy. wheres my stuff?
> 
> thanks mando. may be hitting you up for some of thjose impala logo backing plates........................ or some kool impressions 1's  :biggrin:
> *


you got it


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

thanks mando for the plaques, it wus nice rappin to you brotha. ............cant wait to send the rest of our plaques for more engraving


----------



## alfaroair (Jul 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jun 30 2009, 10:28 PM~14347721
> *:biggrin:  freddy. wheres my stuff?
> 
> thanks mando. may be hitting you up for some of thjose impala logo backing plates........................ or some kool impressions 1's  :biggrin:
> *


what stuff??? i got nothing for you!! lol!!! i go some stuff for you!!  :biggrin:


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey johnny whats up bro its jimmy just wondering how the plaque was coming and if u could post pics when its done and also wondering how the switch platt is turning out with the 2tone and engraving


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up mando lil shaggy logo looks good gracias


----------



## ez money 408 (Jun 22, 2008)

rafa just showed us the plaques yestarday they look firme. thanks fellas!ill be talkin to my brotha rafa about send you guys my plaque


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

TTT For the Hard Workin' Krazy Kuttin' Krew! uffin:


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for the plaques Johnny. We will be doing more buisness soon


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 29 2009, 04:16 PM~14331982
> *I was in LA ready to deliver them to you yesterday. I am in San Jose today but I can get them to my brother to take them to you. I am meeting him tonight to pickup a plaque for east side riders. call me (928) 750 - 2325 don't want to delay the delivery for you
> *




no parts yet homie?............................................


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 30 2009, 07:26 PM~14344217
> *Johnny has dropped off the Estilo Plaques in Texas The Dually in Midland and other Texas Items
> 
> I have dropped off the Luxurious plaques, the Kool impresion Plaques, The East side Riders Plaques and toppers, Parts for Viejitos San Jose,
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 30 2009, 04:57 PM~14343923
> *nah didn't have it I will call you in a bit going back through LA thursday will deliver them to you
> *


----------



## LUI$ (Jun 15, 2009)

wats up johnny! whats the status on the imperiouz plaque? :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ez money 408_@Jul 2 2009, 10:12 AM~14362098
> *rafa just showed us the plaques yestarday they look firme. thanks fellas!ill be talkin to my brotha rafa about send you guys my plaque
> *


I'm kind of glad that Rafa orered the Plaque from another cutter that way he can see the difference in detail. we are very sorry for the slow pace we are cutting extra plaques to have in inventory for you guy's thanks again for the oppurtunity.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Again another week and next week will be the same taking items out over 75 at a time is what we are doing and we plan on doing more and more every week. enough said.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Buetiful Grill for 78 Monte like original but all metal even the honey comb chromed out, plus a little engaving by My Engraver.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Beutiful A-arms for 63 extended 1", Molded on top, reinforced inside, and a little engraving and chrome finished and will be shipped to Taste of Latin Texas. for Puro Sabor


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

whats up mando feliz 4. Cuanto salen unos a arms. 1 in ext molded


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jul 3 2009, 09:59 PM~14376842
> *whats up mando feliz 4. Cuanto salen unos a arms. 1 in ext molded
> *


Thanks homie I got you engraved emblem comming should be soon. I also cut the other 4 Pendents and 2 bike plaques today going to chromer Sunday will have by friday. as for the Arms. 1" extended Molded I'll make them for you for $150 top arms. Let me know I have a set here I can make and take them to Freddy.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 3 2009, 10:48 PM~14376739
> *Buetiful Grill for 78 Monte like original but all metal even the honey comb chromed out, plus a little engaving by My Engraver.
> 
> 
> ...


man that looks bad ass


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Peddle car emblem for another good customer


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey johnny how much do a set of extended 1 inch molded and chromed a-arms for a 83 monte run


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

H town majicos Pendent's long awaited but here they are will ship Monday for you.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 3 2009, 10:16 PM~14376987
> *hey johnny how much do a set of extended 1 inch molded and chromed a-arms for a 83 monte run
> *


This is Mando we sell them for $250 for tops. we have plenty of cores I bought 15 g body frames so I don't have delivery issues any more. let me know


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 3 2009, 11:18 PM~14377003
> *This is Mando we sell them for $250 for tops. we have plenty of cores I bought 15 g body frames so I don't have delivery issues any more. let me know
> *


kool let me gt the money ready   and i still love the LowtoyZ C.C. plaque its my old club so it stays on my wall


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 3 2009, 10:10 PM~14376941
> *Thanks homie I got you engraved emblem comming should be soon. I also cut the other 4 Pendents and 2 bike plaques today going to chromer Sunday will have by friday. as for the Arms. 1" extended Molded I'll make them for you for $150 top arms. Let me know I have a set here I can make and take them to Freddy.
> *


 :0


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Bike parts set for TNT


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 3 2009, 11:40 PM~14376677
> *Again another week and next week will be the same taking items out over 75 at a time is what we are doing and we plan on doing more and more every week. enough said.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS THAT GOLD THING IN THE MIDDLE!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90coupedraggn_@Jul 4 2009, 08:58 AM~14379065
> *WHATS THAT GOLD THING IN THE MIDDLE!!!!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


your plaque. we also have the back plates whe your ready.

Thanks should ship on monday thanks for being patient


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 30 2009, 11:07 PM~14348163
> *thanks mando for the plaques, it wus nice rappin to you brotha. ............cant wait to send the rest of our plaques for more engraving
> *


no problem let me know when you guy's need more stuff.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yo Johnny hit me up on my balance..Im going into the Hospital either tonight or in the morn bout to have our baby girl..I wanna make sure I get you taken care of before I cant get to a pc for a couple days..text me


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 3 2009, 11:28 PM~14377620
> *Bike parts set for TNT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I see la conecta in tha building. Looking good


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

How much for 85 crown vic a upper arms same as a town car 91 a arms extended 1.5 molded engrave n cromed?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

BTW, thanks for the plaque Mando & Johnny....DAMN, that thing was perfect in every way. I will definately be coming back for more fabrication work.
I located the smaller version of your youtube link and posted it. 
If I can upload the full link, I'll try to paste it tomorrow.

PEACE


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey johnny whats up bro its jimmy im just wondering the status of the plaque and switch plate and if u could post up pics cuz im dieing to see them homie i know there gonna be tight


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 27 2009, 06:34 PM~14317364
> *AND NOW FOR WHAT IS RAPIDLY  BECOMING EVERYONES FAVORITE STYLE, ENGRAVED 2TONE GOLD/CHROME. THANKS TO ALL OUR CUSTOMERS WHO TRUST KARZICON TO HANDLE UR DESIGN/KUT/ENGRAVE/PLATING NEEDS, GOTTA LUV THE HOOK UP AT KARZICON ONE STOP SHOP!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 29 2009, 04:16 PM~14331982
> *I was in LA ready to deliver them to you yesterday. I am in San Jose today but I can get them to my brother to take them to you. I am meeting him tonight to pickup a plaque for east side riders. call me (928) 750 - 2325 don't want to delay the delivery for you
> *


GOT SOME OF MY PARTS TODAY THANKS FOR TRYING HARD AND GETTING DELIVERY 2 MY DOOR STEP IS THE SHIT ALSO CANT GO WRONG WITH THAT  AND WILL BE WAITING FOR MY NEXT BOX 2 MORROW THANKS AGAIN


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2009, 01:58 PM~14394088
> *GOT SOME OF MY PARTS TODAY THANKS FOR TRYING HARD AND GETTING DELIVERY 2 MY DOOR STEP IS THE SHIT ALSO CANT GO WRONG WITH THAT   AND WILL BE WAITING FOR MY NEXT BOX 2 MORROW THANKS AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for understanding on our late delivery. All our customers deserve the best service we can give them and believe me we will do our best. I just got in to Yuma and am heading to Fed Ex to get your pacakage to you.

Thaks again for your understanding and I can't wait until I get another order so we can show you guy's that our customer service is top notch. You goodtimers have alway's been good to us and we will service you guys better starting right now.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 6 2009, 03:59 PM~14395202
> *Thanks for understanding on our late delivery. All our customers deserve the best service we can give them and believe me we will do our best. I just got in to Yuma and am heading to Fed Ex to get your pacakage to you.
> 
> Thaks again for your understanding and I can't wait until I get another order so we can show you guy's that our customer service is top notch. You goodtimers have alway's been good to us and we will service you guys better starting right now.
> *



THANKS GOOD WORK IS HARD 2 FIND ALONG WITH GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE IT WAS LATE A COUPLE DAYS BUT YOU GUYS MADE UP FOR THAT BIG THANKS A MILLION


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Once again big ups to the Krazy Kuttin crew for outstanding work and great customer service!!!! You guys keep up the good work and keep doing what your doing! Peace from the "Truestyle" Family :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2009, 02:58 PM~14394088
> *GOT SOME OF MY PARTS TODAY THANKS FOR TRYING HARD AND GETTING DELIVERY 2 MY DOOR STEP IS THE SHIT ALSO CANT GO WRONG WITH THAT   AND WILL BE WAITING FOR MY NEXT BOX 2 MORROW THANKS AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


looks GOOD FULLTIMER


----------



## junnbug (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 25 2009, 08:01 PM~14299756
> *man those are beutiful
> *


Say player would u be talking about mine pimp!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 5 2009, 10:13 PM~14389477
> *How much for 85 crown vic a upper arms same as a town car 91 a arms extended 1.5 molded engrave n cromed?
> *


$650 for the 2 toned engraved arms molded and extended let me know so I can start looking for some here I don't have any of those in stock. you got your pendents going to you already the baby one is smaller than 2" hope you like them.


----------



## latinx4life (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 27 2009, 08:29 PM~14317327
> *Alright here we go, another LARGE batch of parts from THIS SIDE OF THE WORLD,lol. Karzicon want to thank its growing customer base for trusting and supporting us and keeping us busy. We are still not satisfied with our current operating system and we'll continue to strive to become the company that ESTABLISHES the way to do business. KARZICON HAS ALREADY ELIMINATED THE ROUTINE COST PEOPLE WERE PAYING FOR YEARS OF DESIGN FEES AND SETUP FEES AND SHIPPING FEES SO NOW WE'LL SEE WHAT ELSE WE CAN ELIMINATE.
> 
> 
> ...


any word yet on my latin xtasy pendants hit me up homie gracias


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 3 2009, 10:48 PM~14376739
> *Buetiful Grill for 78 Monte like original but all metal even the honey comb chromed out, plus a little engaving by My Engraver.
> 
> 
> ...



that is tight mando


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 6 2009, 05:09 PM~14395829
> *looks GOOD FULLTIMER
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey johnny its jimmy u told me to pm u so u can send pics of the rims that r powder coated and engraved


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Any updates homie :cheesy:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Johnny, PM sent


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey what going on johny. i see you keep pumping out alot of great stuff. 
i wanted to ask you how much are the back plates for the hydro pumps with my clandestino logo on them. something like these.


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Johnny call me tomorrow, I need a price on my castle grill? Also I have mirrors and door handles I need done. Thank brother!!! Chops


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Jul 7 2009, 09:24 PM~14408166
> *Johnny call me tomorrow, I need a price on my castle grill? Also I have mirrors and door handles I need done. Thank brother!!! Chops
> *


he will, here are some backing plates he is doing for you guys. the 2 sets are supposed to be ready 2 toned friday. they were at the platter today


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

The last grill we made is now on a car for High class car club in L.A.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

the first 3 toned plaque we have done. Black chrome,gold and Chrome. we can do any 3 combinations you like.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 6 2009, 09:51 PM~14398616
> *$650 for the 2 toned engraved arms molded and extended let me know so I can start looking for some here I don't have any of those in stock. you got your pendents going to you already the baby one is smaller than 2" hope you like them.
> *


Thanx a lot mando dey came out really nice on da pics can't wait 2 see em thanx a lot n about da grill when u want me 2 send it so u can try 2 make me 1


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Jul 6 2009, 09:18 AM~14391781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From all of us here thanks bro, we defenitely try our best.  



> _Originally posted by junnbug+Jul 6 2009, 09:00 PM~14398001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasss up Chopss!!!!!! Man u missed out on some buena comida that me and Robert Rios had in El Paso last week. Dam Chops straight up homie please give a big ass Thanks to all my close homies in Estillo for keepn my ass busy as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks homie... :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Jul 7 2009, 10:29 PM~14408788
> *Thanx a lot mando  dey came  out really nice  on da pics can't wait 2 see em  thanx a lot  n about da grill when u want me 2 send it  so u can try 2 make me 1
> *


Send the grill to 1994 S 37th Yuma Az 85364. let me know when you guy's get the pendet's we are working on the last 1 I forgot to do should be ready early next week engraved and plated

Thank you guy's for going through us here in Yuma, AZ


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 7 2009, 09:34 PM~14408284
> *he will, here are some backing plates he is doing for you guys. the 2 sets are supposed to be ready 2 toned friday. they were at the platter today
> 
> 
> ...



Now I need my grill, door handles and mirrors. Booty Kit and bumpers will be next to last!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 6 2009, 02:58 PM~14394088
> *GOT SOME OF MY PARTS TODAY THANKS FOR TRYING HARD AND GETTING DELIVERY 2 MY DOOR STEP IS THE SHIT ALSO CANT GO WRONG WITH THAT   AND WILL BE WAITING FOR MY NEXT BOX 2 MORROW THANKS AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn those look nice!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Wassup Johnny! Got the plaque on tuesday, dayum it looks killer man! tried calling this morning but my phone is kinda acting up. I'll give you a call after work. Aloha -Charlie-

"You guys Rock!"


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yo Johnny! I got them 8 bad boys in today..once we get all together Ima post some pics up..im working on them neck pcs also..Ill let you know


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up mando wen is the cady logo redy


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm workin in the TNT/Krazykutting office and shop this weekend helping Johnny and Mando out.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Just posting up some of our most recent worK:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jul 10 2009, 08:56 PM~14434207
> *
> *


Whats up with the skunks bro? hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Couple of new backing plates:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hit me up at TNT for all your bike needs. TNT is the bike division of KrazyKutting


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Box of wheel chips


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Check out the patterns Team Karzicon is doing to the roof of this bomb


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 10 2009, 01:09 PM~14434335
> *Whats up with the skunks bro? hno:
> *


Thats murphy he wanted to see the plaque


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

what up johnny just wondering when u will post pics of the powder coated rims with engraving and any word on the one life plaque and switchplate and backing plates


----------



## junnbug (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 8 2009, 09:23 AM~14410936
> *What up Albert, was real kool having u at the shops hangin with us. U know ur welcome anytime TopDogg.  :biggrin:
> What up Dustin.
> From all of us here thanks bro, we defenitely try our best.
> ...


Say player can't wait to see my hummer still going to be ready for next week end right don't let me down player cause I would hate to give u another nick name, and please u don't want me to post up those pics u know which ones player theres a fruit involved in the process!!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I found that video


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OK for the people here on Layitlow. I will be going to the Woodland show this Sunday with some friends from viejitos and Luxurious. I will come around to Clubs and show our Plaques and if anyone want's to see some of our work i will have some with me.

As for the Oldies Show In the La area we will have Speedy passing out our cards and also showing our Work for everyone there we deilivered a few Grills this week in La you should Check them out they should be sporitng thme in the Our style group as well as the Islanders.

Denver we will have to miss we have too Much work for Johnny to leave the Shop Yes we have Sponsored the Show in Denver and Have the Booth I think Troy our Founder at Rollerz will be using it instead. We will continue supporting the Lowrider Tour to keep our shows and hopefully have more next year especially Texas I don't have a clue how Texas was left out. I don't think you can say that about any other cutting business they just take your money and don't invest back into the Lifestyle that we all love.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice well said Mando, yo brother the shop has been jumping all week and everyone is playing their role well. I'm excited bout the current pace we have Established and even more excited as we step more and more into custom Billet parts. So sign me up Mando i'm ready to travel to China if i have too. 


Alright want to thank Robert from Globe AZ for his 8plaque order for Finest cc
Eddie from Browns c.c. in Santa Barbara for his 5plaque order (fully engraved 2tone gold/chrome)
Bobbi in North Carolina for his 6plaque order All Wrapped Up cc
Juan from Aurora Colorado for his 2plaque order for Midwest Kustoms bc cc
Str80krazy for his single plaque as well.
And thanks to all the customers that placed orders from Engraving to Plating from Karzicon, u guys trully understand the benefit of trusting a One Stop Shop to handle ur Engraving and Plating needs.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright and now for what is becoming a TRADITION here at Karzicon...... GROUP PICTURES (we really want to apologize that we don't have enough hours in the day to take 6pictures of one part, we have wayy too much work for that) 









I'm uploading all the individual pics. 

FROM THE KARZICON FAMILY THANK YOU FOR UR TRUST AND SUPPORT WE'LL CONTINUE TO DEVELOP NEW PARTS AND WELCOME EVERYONES INPUT. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

MONTE CARLO BACK PLATES 60.00 TRIPLE PLATED SHIPPED FOR A PAIR OF TWO.








LINCOLN BACK PLATES 50.00 TRPLE PLATED SHIPPED FOR A PAIR OF TWO.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Wassup Johnny...tried calling, no answer. So I left a message on your PM. Mahalo -Charlie-


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Sure is nice having 60,000 P.S.I of water and sand being delivered through a .04diameter tip thats CNC'd to ensure that Karzicon always delivers it's Growing customer base's requests. Here's OUR WATERJET kutting through 1.5" Aluminum LIKE BUTTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


























PENDANTS FOR DISTURBING THE STREETZ, THANKS FOR THE ORDER FELLAS. :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Great Job guy's Glad to see while others talk we do. again and again.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

:uh: i will see you at the show in the morning mando. looking forward to meeting you , freddy says you are kool peeps. 


in the pic, it looks like there is still a couple things missing.


----------



## 90coupedraggn (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks Johnny!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jul 11 2009, 11:23 PM~14447253
> *:uh:  i will see you at the show in the morning mando.  looking forward to meeting you , freddy says you are kool peeps.
> in the pic, it looks like there is still a couple things missing.
> *


the only thing missing in that picture is the engraved pendent. we will have that next week. if you are missing something else please get with Freddy because this is all he ordered for you

Thanks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I just want to thank everyone at Team Karzicon for welcoming me into their shop this weekend to work on parts for my bikes and my customers bikes at TNT. I am proud t be affiliated with such a high caliper ONE STOP SHOP. This is how they treat their business partners and let me tell you it is an out of this world experience getting to work with everyone, getting to CAD, cut, and fabricate parts on the spot.

Team Karzicon and TNT, there's no better relationship between businesses in the world of custom lowrding.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The benefit of having a waterjet machine available to you 24/7 is you can cut all these parts in one weekend from 14 GA sheet metal to 1.5" thick aluminum. 

Look at the 1/2" steel that the WATERJET can cut through with no problem. :0 :around:  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

One of a kind seat post. No bike has ever had a seat post like this made out of 1.5" thick aluminum. This seat post weighs as much as a plum

Oh snap I think we just hit the Guiness world for World's Thickest Lowrider Bike Part hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Team Karzicon and TNT working at the Flow machine this weekend


----------



## LUI$ (Jun 15, 2009)

watz up johnny! i was wondering if the imperiouz plaque has been shipped?


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

THANKS CARNAL! JOHNNY ILL GET AT U 4 THEM FORKS N CHARMS!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ANY PICS OF MY ENGRAVED PLAQUE AND PENDANT YET?????


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 13 2009, 05:27 PM~14461689
> *ANY PICS OF MY ENGRAVED PLAQUE AND PENDANT YET?????
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 14 2009, 03:35 PM~14472615
> *:dunno:
> *


This Week we have a Large batch of Fresh 2tones engraved plaques out the oven, Urs is in that batch Brandon. Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Jose from Imperiouz c.c. in San Jo here u go brother. KAAALLLEEENN looking placa carnal. Sure ur gonna LOVE it. Alright carnal let me know when ur ready for more. :biggrin: 










Karzicon's first Baby Pendant under 2" :0 :biggrin: 

















Half INCH!!!!! STEEL that the WATERJET kut through like butter!! Now were boring out the hole for the 3/8bolt to tighten the gooseneck.


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 14 2009, 05:52 PM~14474112
> *Jose from Imperiouz c.c. in San Jo here u go brother. KAAALLLEEENN looking placa carnal. Sure ur gonna LOVE it. Alright carnal let me know when ur ready for more.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!!! Daz my baby's pendant thanx 4 make diz happen we really happy with ur quality work big thanx 4rm HTOWN MAJICOS!!!!


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

i hope that mosy of my stuff is in that batch as well :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 14 2009, 05:46 PM~14474044
> *This Week we have a Large batch of Fresh 2tones engraved plaques out the oven, Urs is in that batch Brandon. Thanks homie.  :biggrin:
> *


AWSOME :thumbsup:


----------



## LUI$ (Jun 15, 2009)

watz up johnny! man carnal that Imperiouz placa came out chingona. cant wait to get it. thanx everyone at krazy kutting for the badass work! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jul 14 2009, 06:34 PM~14474614
> *
> *


Que onda Juanio, lla mero carnal. Lookn real KRAZY BAD ASS HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: 
DAM CARNAL ALL I KNOW IS WE BETTER TAKE THIS "STRIPPER BIKLA" TO ALL THE STRIP CLUBS IN "EL CHUKO" AND HAVE THEM HONEYS POSE ON IT FOR SOME BAD ASS PICS!!!!!!



> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$+Jul 14 2009, 09:40 PM~14477460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simon Luis, i sure will homie. That's what we do here at Karzicon carnal, bang out kaleenn work from this Official LOWRIDER PREMIER "ONE STOP SHOP"!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

thats shit super KLLLLEEEEEAAAAAAANNN!!!!!


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

You all are on top of your game. Some really clean work!

Will you be doing some wheel chips; Chevy, Impala or custom Car Club logos? How Much?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

ey johnny can u get me that pix


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Johnny how about renting me a corner of that a/c shop ... ??? :biggrin: It's about 107 degrees outside and about 130 degrees in my shop next to the HOT dryer.


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HEY WAZ UP ARMANDO, CANT WAIT TO GET THAT FULLY ENGRAVED 2 TONE GOLD/CHROME PLAQUE...U GUYS KEEP UP DA GOOD WORK HOMIES....!!!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright Karzicon is jumpin as always with krazy work, from Plaques 4new orders today that i have to cad and kut OUR WATERJET, to metal fabrication a arms, suspension parts from scratch, billet parts on OUR cnc Haas, bodywork n paint to kustom bad ass bike parts that no other fabricator or cutter has done. This is a Goose Neck for our partner Tony at TNT, it's kut from 1/2"steel n designed in house and fabricated n house obviously (no askn for favors to weld something when u have 4bad ass fabricators in house) .

Look closely at the detail and the molded welds that u cant even see on the metal!!!
KARZICON WE DON'T FAKE IT WE JUST MAKE IT!!!!!!








ATTENTION TO DETAIL LIKE RECESSING THE HOLE FOR THE HEX BOLT








INVISIBLE WELD MARKS :0 NO CHEESY ASS WELDS HERE,LOL








BOLT DESIGNED TO GO THROUGH THE GOOSENECK AND YES EVERYTHING WILL BE FULLY ENGRAVED AN 2TONED INCLUDNG THE BODY AND HEAD OF BOLT.










KARZICON CAN HANDLE ANY I MEAN ANY METAL APPLICATION U GUYS THROW AT US, NOT JUST FLAT KUTTING. :biggrin:


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

yo johnny i got some pics of something i want you to look at see if you can make me a set for the 80 coupe.. let me know where to send you the pics


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jul 15 2009, 08:57 PM~14486299
> *ey johnny can u get me that pix
> *


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here it is again don't have time to waste trying to pretend to be what we are not the work speaks for itself week after week after week. 70 plus items again and that's without posting all the work I dropped of in San jose, Los banos, and patterson yesterday.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

thank you for your order here is your stuff to ship on Monday only the best for our customers


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

2 more single order plaques you don't need to have a minimum order with us.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

baytown here are your dumps should get back plates early next week to deliver to you thanks for being a return customer help me believe that we have built trust with our customers.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

more plaques for our customers thanks for the orders and trust here is your plaques


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

a few pendents ready to be delivered.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 18 2009, 12:21 AM~14509773
> *Here it is again don't have time to waste trying to pretend to be what we are not the work speaks for itself week after week after week. 70 plus items again and that's without posting all the work I dropped of in San jose, Los banos, and patterson yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


any close ups of my plaque?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 17 2009, 11:25 PM~14509786
> *thank you for your order here is your stuff to ship on Monday only the best for our customers
> 
> 
> ...


these guys dont play :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Jul 18 2009, 12:53 AM~14509858
> *any close ups of my plaque?
> *


here you go sorry it got late we will post the rest today


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here are a few more plaques for customers that are also in the bacth this week


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

these have to be the baddest back plates we have done yet. the engraving on them are crazy detailed with cuts that other engravers are not doing.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I will post more pictures later got to get some work done paint a Hummer, base a 64 for patterns, bases and flake belly of Royal flush, Johhny has 23 items to cut today, I want to get my Hydros on my 31 finihed this weekend, and the Homies in Norcal know I will finish there stuff by Monday thanks Henry for the Money I am starting on your stuff right now,


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up mando how r u so whats up with the cady logo


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue94cady_@Jul 18 2009, 11:06 AM~14511427
> *Whats up mando how r u so whats up with the cady logo
> *


sup shaggy. the emblem is comming next week bro. Hope you guy's got the plaques and pendent's I dropped at freddy's. Thanks again for your orders.


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 18 2009, 02:27 AM~14509791
> *2 more single order plaques you don't need to have a minimum order with us.
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie my plaque is fuckin sick bro i cant tell u how happy i am with the quality of the plaque and thanks to u guys for making that happin THESE GUYS ARE SERIOUS AND DONT FUCK AROUND i was also just wondering on my switch plate and backing plates i cant wait to see what they look like everything i ordered is 2toned and engraved and its all gonna look sick


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Man all i can say is "No Mames Guey!!!" hahah translation OMG!!! man it's true that hard work really does pay off and homies know where to go to get TOP NOTCH PARTS from, so THANK U GUYS FOR UR TRUST AND SUPPORT. U guys have only supported thee Finest Lowriding Kutting company that has REVOLUTINEZED the "GAME" and made other Kutters follow our lead................

EXAMPLES
1. designs fees and setup charges that were a common EXTRA bullshit 
fee are now EXTINCT!!!!!!! lol gotta luv that. N yes i do love that!!!

2. Minimum order requirments are another EXTINCT practice!!! 
Please Call me i have mad skills and will CAD a single item for u!!

3. Having to go to different sources to get ur Engraving done is EXTINCT
Our partners understand the benefit of letting us handle the 
Engraving which n turn they take care of u n our customers....CASE
N POINT just look at the amount of ENGRAVING work we do!!!!

Their alot of other practices and systems that we at Karzicon have implemented and are continuing to develop and with ur guys CONSTANT SUPPORT we will only continue to get bigger and stronger, n yes we've only been in the "GAME" for a year can u guys imagine where we'll be when we can boast about being in the GAME for 10yrs????? Only time will tell, Peace.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

hey Johnny! please give me a call, thanks


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 18 2009, 01:30 AM~14509795
> *baytown here are your dumps should get back plates early next week to deliver to you thanks for being a return customer help me believe that we have built trust with our customers.
> 
> 
> ...


 and believe me theres more to come...thanx alot mando :biggrin:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

WHATS UP KRAZY KUTTING,IT WAS REAL COOL KICKIN IT WITH,
JOHNNY AND MANDO TODAY,GETTING TO KNOW YOU GUY YOU ARE TOP
NOCH,THANKS AGIAN AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK,FROM YOUR HOMIES
FROM DESERT DREAMS CC FROM BLYTHE CA


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 18 2009, 01:25 AM~14509786
> *thank you for your order here is your stuff to ship on Monday only the best for our customers
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: THATS SHIT CAME OUT HARD !!!!!!!!GOOD WORK FELLAS


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 18 2009, 04:55 PM~14512631
> *Man all i can say is "No Mames Guey!!!" hahah translation OMG!!! man it's true that hard work really does pay off and homies know where to go to get TOP NOTCH PARTS from, so THANK U GUYS FOR UR TRUST AND SUPPORT. U guys have only supported thee Finest Lowriding Kutting company that has REVOLUTINEZED the "GAME" and made other Kutters follow our lead................
> 
> EXAMPLES
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You guys are doing awesome work. My plaque is great, can't wait to order our pendants, and I have tons of plans for my lac comeing up this winter.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Krazy Kutting to the Top!!! Top notch work from a Top notch Company!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 18 2009, 02:27 AM~14509791
> *2 more single order plaques you don't need to have a minimum order with us.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## la Ottra (Dec 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 18 2009, 08:11 AM~14510635
> *these have to be the baddest back plates we have done yet. the engraving on them are crazy detailed with cuts that other engravers are not doing.
> 
> 
> ...










DO YOU THINK YOU CAN MAKE ME SOME BACK PLATES AND A TRAILER HITCH COVER


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 19 2009, 08:24 AM~14516539
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: THATS SHIT CAME OUT HARD !!!!!!!!GOOD WORK FELLAS
> *


thanks man you sporting yours yet?


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 18 2009, 08:11 AM~14510635
> *these have to be the baddest back plates we have done yet. the engraving on them are crazy detailed with cuts that other engravers are not doing.
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS MANDO!!! :0


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by la Ottra_@Jul 19 2009, 02:42 PM~14518344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Helll YESS!!!! thats cake call me at karzicon when u get a chance 928 726 2958 so i can take care of u guys!!!! Gracias carnales. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

The Amount of Krazy ass work u guys have been witnessing being BANGED out of Karzicon is a DIRECT RESULT of our LayitLow familia that is the wind behind our backs!!!!! well that wind is turning into a damm Hurricane and we just want to say thanks to ALL our customers that are ensuring that theee premier Lowriding Kutting Company known as KARZICON!!!! continues to SMASH on the entire "GAME" and won't stop doing what we're doing.........even when i want to take a break i just can't, i really do love what i'm doing and have something inside of me that pushes me to work harder and harder. Case n Point Mando told me to take the weekend off n chill i just couldn't so here's a result of Plaques i cut out for our BAD ASS customers that we cherish!!!!! THANK YOU GUYS

FRESH WORK AS ALWAYS!!!! N THANKS TO OUR CUSTOMERS FOR THE NEW ORDERS I JUST CLOSED THIS MORNING!!

Charlie "Supremacy" in Hawaii thanks brother for ur 6plaque fully Engraved plaques, we're 2toning 4of them and chroming 2 all engraved. :0 :biggrin: 

Curt Hall "Lords of Illusions" in Atlanta (dirty south) big thanks for ur 2plaque order, its IMPRESSIVE when we get orders from Layitlow that are from peeps that have never met us and considering that THEY BUNCHED UP ALL THE MANUFACTURES ON "OTHER ITEMS"...... I LOVE IT!!!!! :biggrin: 

Chris "Eminence" from San Jo thanks for the order 2plaques for ur Inland Empire club and yes ur pendants will go out together. :biggrin: 

Juan "Riding Low" in Santa Barbara gracias carnal for ur 2bike plaques, bad ass tribal design....big fan of them designs. :biggrin: 

Graigg "G-Money" in MO thanks for u klean ass single plaque order. :biggrin: 

Nesario "Uniques" thanks for ur BIKE Plaques order. :biggrin: 

Lorenzo "Authentiks" Inland Empire big thanks for ur 5plaque order. :biggrin: 

Erika "Kings" Dallas TEXAS thanks for ur repeat order as well :biggrin: 

James "Just Cruisin" thanks for ur fully engraved 2tone pendant order .

Rick Lara "Desert Dreams" VERY special thanks to u homie for driving down from BLYTHE to our shops and spendin Sat afternoon here while i CADED ur originall CAST plaque in front of guys in 45MIN :0 :biggrin: n kut out ur plaque right after.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright any Clubs that want plaques i MEAN ANY CLUBS from any part of the WORLD please call me 928 726 2958 (Landline to Karzicon) if u guys want to have plaques made while u wait and we'll give u a tour of a Krazy lowrider shop that handles A-Z in house and u guys will get to witness it in person. :0 :biggrin: 


Rick Lara gracias carnal for trusting us to do ur plaques homie considering that u were dealing with someone else prior to meeting krazykutting and sending us all ur future work!!!!! Was real kool chilln with u and ur carnal homie n cant' wait to do more work for u guys, especially what we talked about.  :0 :biggrin: 


I can take any plaque thats Casted and scan it on my computer and import it to my CAD software thats exclusive to FLOW Inc (our waterjet manufacturer) and CAD any ANY ANY ANYANY ANY ANY plaque.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 19 2009, 08:55 PM~14520691
> *thanks man you sporting yours yet?
> *


all day ill have to post up some piks later :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 20 2009, 12:38 PM~14526248
> *The Amount of Krazy ass work u guys have been witnessing being BANGED out of Karzicon is a DIRECT RESULT of our LayitLow familia that is the wind behind our backs!!!!! well that wind is turning into a damm Hurricane and we just want to say thanks to ALL our customers that are ensuring that theee premier Lowriding Kutting Company known as KARZICON!!!! continues to SMASH on the entire "GAME" and won't stop doing what we're doing.........even when i want to take a break i just can't, i really do love what i'm doing and have something inside of me that pushes me to work harder and harder. Case n Point Mando told me to take the weekend off n chill i just couldn't so here's a result of Plaques i cut out for our BAD ASS customers that we cherish!!!!! THANK YOU GUYS
> 
> FRESH WORK AS ALWAYS!!!! N THANKS TO OUR CUSTOMERS FOR THE NEW ORDERS I JUST CLOSED THIS MORNING!!
> ...


DAMN sorry I just had to laugh now back to work. Obviously the world is a bigger place then others believed maybe some people don't get out much.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 20 2009, 01:26 PM~14526844
> *all day ill have to post up some piks later  :biggrin:
> *


cool man hit us up for anything you need. we are here to serve. maybe some custom TNT Peddle car parts ? we haven't donan yet !


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

NICE TALKING TO U JOHNNY CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW OUR PLAQUE COMES OUT.....!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 20 2009, 01:48 PM~14526377
> *Alright any Clubs that want plaques i MEAN ANY CLUBS from any part of the WORLD please call me 928 726 2958 (Landline to Karzicon) if u guys want to have plaques made while u wait and we'll give u a tour of a Krazy lowrider shop that handles A-Z in house and u guys will get to witness it in person.  :0  :biggrin:
> Rick Lara gracias carnal for trusting us to do ur plaques homie considering that u were dealing with someone else prior to meeting krazykutting and sending us all ur future work!!!!! Was real kool chilln with u and ur carnal homie n cant' wait to do more work for u guys, especially what we talked about.    :0  :biggrin:
> I can take any plaque thats Casted and scan it on my computer and import it to my CAD software thats exclusive to FLOW Inc (our waterjet manufacturer) and CAD any ANY ANY ANYANY ANY ANY plaque.
> ...


  IT WAS REAL NICE GETTING TO KNOW YOU GUY'S,I TOLD YOU JOHNNY
AND I'LL TELL WHO EVER IS READING THIS IS NOW MY ONE STOP SHOP FOR CUSTOM PARTS AND PLATING AND ENGRAVING,EVERYTHING HOMIE YOU GUY'S ARE TOP NOCH,KEEP IT UP AND YOU'LL NEVER COME DOWN, *GRACIAS!!!*


----------



## LORENZO(AUTHENTIK) (Jul 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 20 2009, 12:38 PM~14526248
> *The Amount of Krazy ass work u guys have been witnessing being BANGED out of Karzicon is a DIRECT RESULT of our LayitLow familia that is the wind behind our backs!!!!! well that wind is turning into a damm Hurricane and we just want to say thanks to ALL our customers that are ensuring that theee premier Lowriding Kutting Company known as KARZICON!!!! continues to SMASH on the entire "GAME" and won't stop doing what we're doing.........even when i want to take a break i just can't, i really do love what i'm doing and have something inside of me that pushes me to work harder and harder. Case n Point Mando told me to take the weekend off n chill i just couldn't so here's a result of Plaques i cut out for our BAD ASS customers that we cherish!!!!! THANK YOU GUYS
> 
> FRESH WORK AS ALWAYS!!!! N THANKS TO OUR CUSTOMERS FOR THE NEW ORDERS I JUST CLOSED THIS MORNING!!
> ...


----------



## LORENZO(AUTHENTIK) (Jul 20, 2009)

THANKS JOHNNY FOR THE FAST AND GOOD SERVICE.. FOR U GUYS THAT WANT PLAQUES FROM ALL OVER THE (WORLD) I RECOMMEND KRAZY KUTTING EASY PROCESS I SENDED A QUICK DEPOSIT ON FRI.. AND MY PLAQUES WERE CUTTED OUT BY SUN .. THESE GUYS DONT F.... AROUND LOL DE VOLADA!!! THANKS KRAZY KUTTING, FROM UR FRIENDS FROM AUTHENTIK CAR CLUB ... MORE PLAQUES TO COME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

[/quote] :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We got a call sunday and were asked if we could make Lapel pins for 1 of our Clubs that we do alot of work for. since they needed them by Wednsday in texas we pulled 1 of our guy's to get this done. Johnny caded and cut on Monday. we polished them Monday night, had them welded today and ready to overnight tomorrow to be in texas Wednsday. thanks for the order when it comes to Stainless steel polish the turn around is quick and easy.









































Sorry we don't have stock in 3M we weld all our stuff.


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 20 2009, 07:30 PM~14531280
> *We got a call sunday and were asked if we could make Lapel pins for 1 of our Clubs that we do alot of work for. since they needed them by Wednsday in texas we pulled 1 of our guy's to get this done. Johnny caded and cut on Monday. we polished them Monday night, had them welded today and ready to overnight tomorrow to be in texas Wednsday. thanks for the order when it comes to Stainless steel polish the turn around is quick and easy.
> 
> 
> ...


Johnny those look great, nice job :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Boogie Nights_@Jul 20 2009, 08:46 PM~14532307
> *Johnny those look great, nice job  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Ill call you in the morning Johnny  Thanks again


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Boogie Nights_@Jul 20 2009, 08:46 PM~14532307
> *Johnny those look great, nice job  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Robert, n thank all ur members for being some of the koolest kats i've ever had the pleasure of kickn it with. Straight up man Texas has embraced us from day one and i ALWAYS get the RED CARPET treatment from the homies up there so Karzicon will always roll out the Red Carpet for u guys as well.  :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> *GRACIAS!!!*


What up Rick, hell yeah carnal u and ur carnalito are some kool down to earth gente and was real kool having u guys chill with us at our Compound. U guys are always welcome carnal. N thanks again for the Order u placed i'll have everything cut out this weekend. :biggrin: 



> THANKS JOHNNY FOR THE FAST AND GOOD SERVICE.. FOR U GUYS THAT WANT PLAQUES FROM ALL OVER THE (WORLD) I RECOMMEND KRAZY KUTTING EASY PROCESS I SENDED A QUICK DEPOSIT ON FRI.. AND MY PLAQUES WERE CUTTED OUT BY SUN .. THESE GUYS DONT F.... AROUND LOL DE VOLADA!!! THANKS KRAZY KUTTING, FROM UR FRIENDS FROM AUTHENTIK CAR CLUB ... MORE PLAQUES TO COME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


Gracias Lorenzo,that means alot to us to have Happy Customers!!!! n trust me G u guys are gonna luv ur Perfect plaques!!!! Tell the homies i said thanks bro. Al rato. :biggrin: 



>


 :biggrin:
[/quote]
Wuz up Elim, glad u liked them homie. N yes i got ur pm and that pendant i'm gonna make for u is gonna look HARD when we're done with it!!!!!






KARZICON A LOWRIDER COMPANY THAT VALUES ITS CUSTOMERS SATISFACTION AND STRIVES TO BECOME BETTER THAN WE WERE YESTERDAY!!!!

SKY'S THE LIMIT!!!!


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup: GOOD LOOKING OUT JOHNNY....!!!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jul 20 2009, 02:50 PM~14527177
> *cool man hit us up for anything you need. we are here to serve. maybe some custom TNT Peddle car parts ? we haven't donan yet !
> *


SHHHHHHHHHHHH.  ILL B HITTIN U UP ON PAYDAY LOL


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

Need a plaque you think you can help me out pm me


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Jul 21 2009, 09:10 PM~14543398
> *Need a plaque you think you can help me out pm me
> *


of course they can help u out havent u been lookin at all the krazy ass plaques they have been doin just hit up johnny and tell him what u want and he can do it for u homie they can do anything when it comes to kustomizing metal


----------



## 94roadmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WHATS UP FELLAS :wave:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Homies!

The Plaques and Pendants came out *EXCELLENT*!! Very impressed with the detail on plaque and *customer service*! I really appreciate yours guys time and attention. Look forward to doing future business real soon!

Muchas Gracias from the 408 RYDERS C.C. Famila!


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

Of course they can do plaques, and more. Check out the video they made.






[/quote]


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

ke pasa jhonny today i received my midwest plaques all i have to say its:
WOW!! te abientas carnalito firmes placas and thanks again from MIDWESTCUSTOMS C.C FROM AURORA CO. gracias


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> Need a plaque you think you can help me out pm me


What up homie, pm sent.  



> of course they can help u out havent u been lookin at all the krazy ass plaques they have been doin just hit up johnny and tell him what u want and he can do it for u homie they can do anything when it comes to kustomizing metal


Jimmy what's up G, thanks for takn time from the other side of the World in Iraq to support ur homies at Karzicon!!! Thanks  



> TTT


 :biggrin: 



> WHATS UP FELLAS :wave:


Que onda RAFA, thanks for the support carnal. :biggrin: 



> Hey Homies!
> 
> The Plaques and Pendants came out *EXCELLENT*!! Very impressed with the detail on plaque and *customer service*! I really appreciate yours guys time and attention. Look forward to doing future business real soon!
> 
> Muchas Gracias from the 408 RYDERS C.C. Famila!


Niccceee, Kurt our pleasure homie. Yeah man Wednesday was kool as hell meeting up with 5peeps from different clubs in SAN JO to give them their parts and chop it up. Tell Ray i said what up and we're defenitely gonna have to go to a show up north real soon. :biggrin: 



> Of course they can do plaques, and more. Check out the video they made.


[/quote]
 :biggrin: 



> ke pasa jhonny today i received my midwest plaques all i have to say its:
> WOW!! te abientas carnalito firmes placas and thanks again from MIDWESTCUSTOMS C.C FROM AURORA CO. gracias


Q-vo Juan, es todo carnal gracias por el apollo!!!!! Glad u like them homie and thanks for the repeat order on them plaques. Hope we can also do that ALUMINUM JUMBO PLAQUE FOR U GUYS, REMEMBER ONLY KARZICON'S WATERJET :0 :biggrin: CAN CUT 1/4"ALUMINUM WITHOUT MELTING AND DISTORTING THE QUALITY OF THE EDGES. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up johnny i was just wondering the progress on the rest of the parts and my bad not callin u yesterday it gets busy here in iraq if u know what i mean and can u send me a pm with ur address so i can send u my hop handle and switch extensionz so they can get 2toned and engraved


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

HERE AT KARZICON OUR TEAM IS ALWAYS WORKN ON PERFECTING OUR BUSINESS PRACTICES AND OUR PRODUCT LINE. WE ALWAYS ARE BRAINSTORMING TO CONTINUE TO INCREASE THE GAP BETWEEN US AND THE COMPETITION (WHICH AS U GUYS CAN SEE IS INCREASING WEEKLY!!!!) 
AT THE SAME TIME WE ALWAYS DEVELOP FRESH PRODUCTS AND THIS PLAQUE IS ANOTHER REFLECTION OF KARZICON'S VAST ARRAY OF TECHNOLOGY AND SKILL. GEORGE I KNOW UR GONNA LOVE UR PLAQUE !!!!!! 

WATERJET PRECISION KUT AND CNC MILLED TO GIVE A 2009 CASTED LOOK!!!!!
































:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Another week another Group Picture!!!!! Thanks again to all our AWESOME clients for TRUSTING theeee Baddesst Lowriding Kutting Company to Handle their Metal work, not just simple flat kutting but Molding,CNC Milling and Krazy fabricating. 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 















































Notice how Karzicon kut these plaques out last weeknd and here they are plated!!!!
TOP NOTCH SERVICE AND QUALITY FOR ALLLLLL OUR CLIENTS!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 24 2009, 04:21 PM~14573791
> *HERE AT KARZICON OUR TEAM IS ALWAYS WORKN ON PERFECTING OUR BUSINESS PRACTICES AND OUR PRODUCT LINE. WE ALWAYS ARE BRAINSTORMING TO CONTINUE TO INCREASE THE GAP BETWEEN US AND THE COMPETITION (WHICH AS U GUYS CAN SEE IS INCREASING WEEKLY!!!!)
> AT THE SAME TIME WE ALWAYS DEVELOP FRESH PRODUCTS AND THIS PLAQUE IS ANOTHER REFLECTION OF KARZICON'S VAST ARRAY OF TECHNOLOGY AND SKILL. GEORGE I KNOW UR GONNA LOVE UR PLAQUE !!!!!!
> 
> ...


DDDDAAAAAMMMM JOHNNY THAT PLAQUE LOOKS LIKE IT IS GONNA COME OUT PRETTY NICE. I THINK I AM GONNA LOVE IT. GOOD AS WORK JOHNNY KEEP IT UP MAN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 20 2009, 12:48 PM~14526377
> *Alright any Clubs that want plaques i MEAN ANY CLUBS from any part of the WORLD please call me 928 726 2958 (Landline to Karzicon) if u guys want to have plaques made while u wait and we'll give u a tour of a Krazy lowrider shop that handles A-Z in house and u guys will get to witness it in person.  :0  :biggrin:
> Rick Lara gracias carnal for trusting us to do ur plaques homie considering that u were dealing with someone else prior to meeting krazykutting and sending us all ur future work!!!!! Was real kool chilln with u and ur carnal homie n cant' wait to do more work for u guys, especially what we talked about.    :0  :biggrin:
> I can take any plaque thats Casted and scan it on my computer and import it to my CAD software thats exclusive to FLOW Inc (our waterjet manufacturer) and CAD any ANY ANY ANYANY ANY ANY plaque.
> ...


pm sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jul 25 2009, 11:53 PM~14583034
> *pm sent
> *


pm responded :biggrin: Really lookn forward to doing that DETAILED Metal project bro. I think more people will like that idea as well :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WUTZ UP JOHNNY ILL BE HIT U UP FOR SOME BIKE PARTS FOR MY LIL GURLS BIKE


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 26 2009, 12:08 AM~14583109
> *WUTZ UP JOHNNY ILL BE HIT U UP FOR SOME BIKE PARTS FOR MY LIL GURLS BIKE
> *


Wuz Krackn Bryan, hadn't heard from u n a minute. Kool bro call us when u have time on Monday at Karzicon 928 726 2958, it's been krazy round here with all the plaque orders and car,bike , custom krazy parts work we've been bangin out. But we still make time to talk to our customers. :biggrin: M-F 9am-5pm.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ILL SEND THE DRAWINGS OUT NEXT WEEK TO SEE HOW THE PRICES ARE GONNA LOOK AND I HIT UP MANDO ON A PRICE ON SOME CHROME EXTENDED 1 INCH AND MOLDED HE SAID 250 FOR A GBODY


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

hit me up in a pm please..


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Karzicon ur guys Premier Lowriding Kutting source that started on Layitlow and is Loyal to its Layitlow customers, we'll never leave u guys hanging!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Alright again a Karzicon tradition "Group Pictures" we promise to ALWAYS post up Fresh pics no Old Pics to make it look like we're stayn busy. We just tell the Truth no Hustlin our customers here. :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Johnny,

You got me a tracking number??

Gracias





Thanks bro.. got the tracking 411..


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 26 2009, 12:21 AM~14583156
> *ILL SEND THE DRAWINGS OUT NEXT WEEK TO SEE HOW THE PRICES ARE GONNA LOOK AND I HIT UP MANDO ON A PRICE ON SOME CHROME EXTENDED 1 INCH AND MOLDED HE SAID 250 FOR A GBODY
> *


GOOD TIMES PRICE FOR MY BOY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 04:29 PM~14596414
> *GOOD TIMES PRICE FOR MY BOY
> *


thanks chuch


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Damm Johnny, you need a break. Laughlin was niceeeeee :wave:


----------



## individuals sd (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 24 2009, 05:21 PM~14573791
> *HERE AT KARZICON OUR TEAM IS ALWAYS WORKN ON PERFECTING OUR BUSINESS PRACTICES AND OUR PRODUCT LINE. WE ALWAYS ARE BRAINSTORMING TO CONTINUE TO INCREASE THE GAP BETWEEN US AND THE COMPETITION (WHICH AS U GUYS CAN SEE IS INCREASING WEEKLY!!!!)
> AT THE SAME TIME WE ALWAYS DEVELOP FRESH PRODUCTS AND THIS PLAQUE IS ANOTHER REFLECTION OF KARZICON'S VAST ARRAY OF TECHNOLOGY AND SKILL. GEORGE I KNOW UR GONNA LOVE UR PLAQUE !!!!!!
> 
> ...


         NICE !!!!!! BE READY TO DO MORE SOON !!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

$115.... ok send me 2 RO plaques :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Jack Stands cut by Krazy Kutting.


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

I just got the Plaques in today and all I can say is WOW!! Great fuckin job bro! they look amazing! Once again Muchas Gracias!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up johnny just wondering about how the switch plate and backing plates came out and if they were done yet


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 28 2009, 10:38 PM~14611335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are clean danny!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matthew64+Jul 27 2009, 07:36 PM~14598749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Rafa thanks for the props. :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

What's up Johnny the shirts have been sitting in my shop... They may melt with the heat :biggrin: I have been busy myself bro... we have to try and get together this week to go over all the other stuff we talked about for the upcoming shows... 

I'll get with you later today.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jul 27 2009, 03:29 PM~14596414
> *GOOD TIMES PRICE FOR MY BOY
> *


Here u go brother, Karzicon loves taking care of it's repeat customers. Karzicon will have ur GT wheel chips cut out this weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

hey KrazyKutting pm sent bro.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

check ya pay pal Johnny.. thanks for being cool with my situation Krazy Kutting is A1
hit me back with a size shirt you wear Ima send you a club shirt!!!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

haahahahahaha i know it was worth a shot :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks Troy for letting Karzicon be your Lowriding Kutting Company that manufactures R.O. Plaque orders. :biggrin: 


Our newest Karzicon teammate Fabian, learning the ropes putting in work. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 29 2009, 12:40 PM~14616824
> *Clean Danny, we'll kut out ur other item this weekend.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 29 2009, 12:59 PM~14617066
> *Here u go brother, Karzicon loves taking care of it's repeat customers. Karzicon will have ur GT wheel chips cut out this weekend. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT HOMIE GRACIAS GT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

SUP JOHNY HAVENT FORGOT ABOUT YOU


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LORENZO(AUTHENTIK) (Jul 20, 2009)

ORALE JOHNNY GOT THE PLAQUES TODAY AND THERE BAD ASS BRO, ONCE AGAIN GRACIAS FOR THE FAST AND CLEAN WORK AND EXPECT MORE PLAQUES TO COME , GRACIAS JOHNNY FROM AUTHENTIK CAR CLUB! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: money sent looking forward to doing business with you.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE+Jul 30 2009, 12:46 AM~14624371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tim out in Krazyburque, thanks for the Order this morning ur plaques will be kut out this weekend!!! Man i love my job :biggrin:


----------



## gonzalez909 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Johnny,

Name is Alex, member from Authentik Car Club. Just received my plaque from Lorenzo(Authentik), and just wanted to say that the plaques came out clean ass hell! For damn sure we be hitting you up for more, keep up the great work.

Thank You very much.

-Authentik C.C.-


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Shaggy here is your grill emblem. and this is why we don't rush. detail through the wreath and scrolls in the logo. Enragved and triple plated top quality for all our customers. let me know where to ship to PM me.

Thanks


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Aug 1 2009, 05:05 PM~14648234
> *Shaggy here is your grill emblem. and this is why we don't rush. detail through the wreath and scrolls in the logo. Enragved and triple plated top quality for all our customers. let me know where to ship to PM me.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Damn nice work bro


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out+Jul 31 2009, 08:04 AM~14636643-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From all of us Alex , GRACIAS A USTEDES!!!! U and our Growing Customer Base is the Key Ingredient in our success n development!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

ANOTHER WEEK ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL WEEK FOR KARZICON AND OUR CUSTOMERS WHO ARE BENEFITING FROM A TEAM OF HIGHLY MOTIVATED COMPANY!!!!!

































































THANKS GUYS WE TRULLY APPRECIATE THE TRUST U GUYS GIVE US!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

WE'LL TAKE MORE PICS LATER AND MORE OF THIS WEEKEND KRAZY AMOUNT OF WORK!!!!!




AGAIN ALWAYS FRESH PICS AT KARZICON!!! WE APOLOGIZE FOR NOT HAVING TIME TO REPOST OLD PICS, ACTUALLY WE THANK U GUYS FOR KEEPING US INSANELY BUSY TO PREVENT US. :biggrin: :biggrin: 









































TOMORROW WE PROMISE WE'LL GIVE THESE PARTS THE RED CARPET "HOLLYWOOD" TREATMENT AND PLACE THEM ON TOP OF THE BEAAAUUUUTTTTIIIIFFFFUULLLL RED BACKGROUND!!!! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

We apologize bout the dark pic, we're still kutting as we type this. Was another Krazy weekend of work and want to Thank all our customers for there orders. :biggrin:


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

damn johnny that shit is sick i cant wait to see the plaque and switch plate and the backing plates together there goin to look krazy thanks homie and i have to call u about another plaque with a different twist when is a good time homie i know u r real busy


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Look good mando


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SUP MANDO AND JOHNNY :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:0   :worship: :worship: :worship: Crazy engraving WOWWWWW :worship: :worship: some TTT work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

HEY WAZ UP JOHNNY, HOPE BUSINESS IS DOING WELL. ANY NEW UPDATES ON OUR PLAQUES..........


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

As usual, Great work, Johnny and Mando


----------



## junnbug (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 3 2009, 03:25 PM~14661877
> *As usual, Great work, Johnny and Mando
> 
> *


say player it's your boy from Texas can't wait to see my hummer looks like I'm busting out once again!! (RIDE AND SHINE BABY) :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

What's up Johnny? Hey bro I want your customers to know that even though I haven't been in this topic as much I'm down to help you and Mando out with anything you need.

So start sending me plaque designs to CAD up over here and I'll send them to you cuz I know you're busy as hell trying to keep up with plaque orders so use me bro. Like I said put me down for 5 CADs a week to start for plaques in addition to whatever bike parts I need done for customers and we'll make it happen.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 4 2009, 05:01 PM~14673733
> *What's up Johnny?  Hey bro I want your customers to know that even though I haven't been in this topic as much I'm down to help you and Mando out with anything you need.
> 
> So start sending me plaque designs to CAD up over here and I'll send them to you cuz I know you're busy as hell trying to keep up with plaque orders so use me bro.  Like I said put me down for 5 CADs a week to start for plaques in addition to whatever bike parts I need done for customers and we'll make it happen.
> *


i send you all the designs J kicks to me...you can trace them...save a hella lot of time!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Team TNT/Karzicon Chillin at the shop by the machine where magic is made


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

johnn y pm me the address so i can send you the drawings for the bike parts


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 5 2009, 12:16 AM~14678559
> *johnn y pm me the address so i can send you the drawings for the bike parts
> *


is it the same ones you sent me...new parts for tha same project


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

We've been extremely Busy here at Karzicon thanks to our great customers and we plan on keeping this pace for Years to come. Thanks a million guys.

16plaques we kut out yesterday and another 10on the board so far for this weekend. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey johnny what happin to given our parts the hollywood treatment lol damn homie u stayin busy like usual cant wait to see all my parts together in the pic and then i cant wait to have them in my hands when i get back from iraq man its shitty out here


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 6 2009, 09:07 AM~14692458
> *We've been extremely Busy here at Karzicon thanks to our great customers and we plan on keeping this pace for Years to come. Thanks a million guys.
> 
> 16plaques we kut out yesterday and another 10on the board so far for this weekend.  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


PLAQUES LOOK GREAT THANKS HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 4 2009, 11:43 PM~14678942
> *is it the same ones you sent me...new parts for tha same project
> *


the eagle feather i sent will be the sissy bars and the handle bars and the top of the forks im thinking of using the tribal symbol for the wheels


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalicious+Aug 5 2009, 12:03 AM~14679516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Bryan, thanks homie we'l talk tomorrow. Please call me at Karzicon 928 726 2958 Gracias, Johnny. :biggrin:


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

que onda johnny did u ever get my text?? :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Plaques that we're delivering this week. :biggrin: 










Clean ass ESTILO tow hitch. :0 









Krazy Kandie Powder Coated Plaque and dimple Engraved front chrome :0 









Jimmy i had to take ur switch plate out the package and give it the "HollyWood" treatment it deserves!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: 









Karzicon gettn its full line of Kandie Powder Coated backplates for Pueblo Co Sept 12th , Can't wait to hang out n chill with the homie out there.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 6 2009, 10:32 PM~14699288
> *Plaques that we're delivering this week.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


any previews of the wrapped goodies???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

[/quote]


this is the kind of inventory i need to take to the show overchere!!!!!!


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

damn homie that looks sick any word on the 3 backing plates


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jul 29 2009, 02:59 PM~14617066
> *Here u go brother, Karzicon loves taking care of it's repeat customers. Karzicon will have ur GT wheel chips cut out this weekend. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the gt backing plates and wheel chips


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

whats turn around time on a plaque?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> any previews of the wrapped goodies???


Sept 12th Pueblo Co , Karzicon will be taking "Royal Flush" and "BankRoll" to Colorado to qualify for Vegas. So simon Jose if we don't see u in Pueblo we'll defenitly see u in Vegas at our booth homie. :biggrin: 



>


this is the kind of inventory i need to take to the show overchere!!!!!!
[/quote]
Keep them sales up and we'll take care of u Sam. :biggrin: 



> damn homie that looks sick any word on the 3 backing plates


I'll be gettn them this weekend homie. :biggrin: 



> how much for the gt backing plates and wheel chips


pm sent. :biggrin: 



> whats turn around time on a plaque?


2weeks. :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Aug 7 2009, 03:16 PM~14705609
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz krackn Albert, yo man u should go with us to Pueblo , Co Sept 12th. Let me know homie. I'm in the middle of gettn my backyard Landscaped and remodeled so as soon as its done u know u gotta start coming and BBQ'n with us homie. Especially Sundays to watch some football bro. Alright Albert holler at me when u get a chance. :biggrin:


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice work that you guys are doing,now I'm going to have to up grade, plaques sick


----------



## 78 calais (Jul 19, 2007)

.








hey johnny wus up homie been a while since we talkd lol i needa price on a gold plaque with chrome engraving .....by the way our members love there plaques....did your sitting hit the magazine yet bro?? PM me thanx pure perfection car club!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

*WHATS UP HOMIES! ITS FRIDAY!!!!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Aug 7 2009, 01:42 PM~14704793
> *how much for the gt backing plates and wheel chips
> *


GET AT ME HOMIE I CAN MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 7 2009, 03:20 PM~14705655
> *Wuz krackn Albert, yo man u should go with us to Pueblo , Co Sept 12th. Let me know homie. I'm in the middle of gettn my backyard Landscaped and remodeled so as soon as its done u know u gotta start coming and BBQ'n with us homie. Especially Sundays to watch some football bro. Alright Albert holler at me when u get a chance.  :biggrin:
> *


ive been on vacation for the last month, so it would "hurt" to get another weekend. :biggrin: 

you have a huge yard too, so i can bet youll have some huge projection tv lighting up the place. maybe i can finally find your spot without getting lost in the orange trees. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptop62+Aug 7 2009, 03:47 PM~14705892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Jesse, simon homie i can't wait for the day that we can STOCK up GOODTIMES FULL LINE OF PRODUCTS from the floor up!!!!! So anything u need homie u have the Green light to call me anytime day/night so we can take care of u homie. By the way Jesse it was fuckn dope kickn it with u and pickn up that BEAUTIFULL 51' Deluxe that Mando purchased. Can't wait to have u over at the shops and bouncing ideas around, Peace.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for ur Orders and Support , this weekend was a busy weekend gettn ready for Pueblo Co Sept 12th. Here's some parts that we just got back, will be gettn a Huge shipment this Friday as well. :biggrin:

Fresh pics as always, sorry we don't have time to post up Old pics. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Karzicon's very own Kustom A-arms, completely Desinged,Kut,Fabricated,Engraved and plated in house.....Ur true one stop shop for ALL METAL needs. :biggrin: 

















































Our success is a direct reflection of our customers committment to Trusting a Premier Metal Shop to handle and create their dreams into a reality. Thank you guys for trusting our Team at KARZICON to handle ur Art Pieces.


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

you going to be at the shop manana? i was going to drop by


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 8 2009, 05:37 PM~14713208
> *What up Jesse, simon homie i can't wait for the day that we can STOCK up GOODTIMES FULL LINE OF PRODUCTS from the floor up!!!!!  So anything u need homie u have the Green light to call me anytime day/night so we can take care of u homie. By the way Jesse it was fuckn dope kickn it with u and pickn up that BEAUTIFULL 51' Deluxe that Mando purchased. Can't wait to have u over at the shops and bouncing ideas around, Peace.
> *


THANKS FOR COMING BY THE 818 HOMEBOY YOU GUYS COO PEOPLE AND VERY HUMBLE ME AND A COUPLE HOMIES TAKING A ROAD TRIP IN A COUPLE WEEKS WILL PASS BY AND CHECK OUT THE SHOP STAY UP AND THANKS AGAIN  

DONT LET YOUR SUEGRO HITCH THE TRAILOR AGAIN :biggrin: ENJOY THE 51 :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> Thanks for ur Orders and Support , this weekend was a busy weekend gettn ready for Pueblo Co Sept 12th. Here's some parts that we just got back, will be gettn a Huge shipment this Friday as well. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 9 2009, 11:31 PM~14721932
> *Karzicon's very own Kustom A-arms, completely Desinged,Kut,Fabricated,Engraved and plated in house.....Ur true one stop shop for ALL METAL needs.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: BADASS!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> you going to be at the shop manana? i was going to drop by


Wuz up Albert, i'm always at the shop homie remember i live here. :biggrin: Yeah homie come by whenever ur always welcomed. :biggrin: 



> THANKS FOR COMING BY THE 818 HOMEBOY YOU GUYS COO PEOPLE AND VERY HUMBLE ME AND A COUPLE HOMIES TAKING A ROAD TRIP IN A COUPLE WEEKS WILL PASS BY AND CHECK OUT THE SHOP STAY UP AND THANKS AGAIN
> 
> DONT LET YOUR SUEGRO HITCH THE TRAILOR AGAIN :biggrin: ENJOY THE 51 :biggrin:


Simon Jesse , it was a fun road trip and i wish i could get out there more often and kick it with kool ass homies like urself carnal. After Sept 12th i'll make more time to get out there and maybe go chill with u guys on Laurel Canyon. Laters bro.  



> > Thanks for ur Orders and Support , this weekend was a busy weekend gettn ready for Pueblo Co Sept 12th. Here's some parts that we just got back, will be gettn a Huge shipment this Friday as well. :biggrin:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 10 2009, 10:51 AM~14725033
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: BADASS!!!!!
> *


Gracias Rafa, yeah homie trust us we all feel the same way bout these bad ass A-arms. We're making 4more sets for different customers so hopefully one day we can be making 4sets a week. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

ANOTHER THING THAT SEPERATES US FROM THE COMPETITION IS OUR CAPABILITY TO MANUFACTURE AND MANIPULATE METAL TO CONFORM TO WHATEVER DESIGN AND SHAPE WE PLEASE OR CUSTOMERS PAY FOR. ANOTHER BENEFIT OF OWNING UR MACHINES IS U CAN R&D UR PRODUCT TILL U GET IT RIGHT!!!!!

KARZICON MOLDED AND EXTENDED A-ARMS 
SET OF UPPERS AND LOWERS EXTENDED AND MOLDED AND TRIPLE PLATED 700.00 THESE ARE FOR A SHOP OWNER IN VIRGINIA THAT ORDERED THEM VIA INTERNET AND WE'RE WORKN ON A 3MORE SETS FOR DIFF CUSTOMERS. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BIG BODY GRILL GOING OUT TO SAN ANGELO TEXAS. WE DESIGNED AND INSERETED THE MESH GRILL BEHIND THE GRILL TO PREVENT THE EYESORE OF SEEING THE RADIATOR AND ENGINE COMPARTMENT. JUST ANOTHER ITEM THAT KARZICON OFFERS THAT SEPERATES US FROM THE COMPETITION!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 10 2009, 10:54 AM~14725070
> *Wuz up Albert, i'm always at the shop homie remember i live here.  :biggrin:  Yeah homie come by whenever ur always welcomed.  :biggrin:
> Simon Jesse , it was a fun road trip and i wish i could get out there more often and kick it with kool ass homies like urself carnal. After Sept 12th i'll make more time to get out there and maybe go chill with u guys on Laurel Canyon. Laters bro.
> What up Tim, that's how Karzicon like to take care of its customers that make it real easy by sending the artwork and full amount same day!!!! Thank you Tim and ur stuff is being shipped out today. Call me when u need more of them sick pendants!!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


for sure bro. :thumbsup: once again thanks for the painless and fast turn around.


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

how much for some caddy backing plates for your pumps. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scrape'n-by_@Aug 7 2009, 03:42 PM~14704793
> *how much for the gt backing plates and wheel chips
> *


never got the pm on price hit me up thanks


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

WHATS THE SIZE ON THE PENDINTS?


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out+Aug 10 2009, 02:14 PM~14726888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wats up carnal, hit up Jesse "Nothing But Trouble" he's distributing all GT merchendise. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Aug 11 2009, 09:12 AM~14734851
> *WHATS THE SIZE ON THE PENDINTS?
> *


We make them from 2"inches up to 6"inches, most customers prefer the 4"inch sized ones and we make them out of 10gauge(.134) either stainless steel or mild steel to Engrave and Chrome/Gold, as evident in the pic bellow. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Aug 11 2009, 09:03 PM~14742034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I should have ur Pendant done by tomorrow, krazy busy round here. :biggrin:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

WHAT'S UP JOHNNY..... :wave: :guns:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry we were only able to kut out 17 pendants and 1sprocket today, we've been krazy busy round here. Promise we'll have a bunch of more stuff tomorrow aswell. :biggrin: 








By the way THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALLOWING KARZICON TO BE UR CUTTING SOURCE!!!!!!!










WHAT SEPERATES US FROM THE COMPETITION IS THE EXTRA STEPS WE TAKE TO MAKE QUALITY PRODUCTS. NOTICE THE PROFESIONALLY MADE SLEEVE TO SLIDE N UR RECEIVER. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

time to update the myspace!


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

how much to make this plake?????? :dunno:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

heres a beter pic


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

sending a pm carnal's...


Gracias


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 5 2009, 10:57 AM~14104270
> *here you go being polished before we leave to San Bernardino at 3PM
> 
> 
> ...




How much these run bro? Pm me.

Curt :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 12 2009, 09:29 AM~14745854
> *sending a pm carnal's...
> Gracias
> *


Alright Kurt as promised here's ur Cad file i just whipped up in bout 5mins :0 
another of the FACTS that seperates us from the competition is that I can CAD anything especially Pendants and Plaques in under 20minutes (MAIN REASON WHY WE'VE NEVER CHARGED ANYONE A DESIGN,SETUP,CAD FEE I APOLOGIZE TO THOSE THAT FEEL I SHOULD CHARGE THAT FEE :biggrin: )








Alright Kurt i gotta call from Lorenzo and he wants to add one Licensce plate topper possibbly two so pm me the entire list of items u need carnal. :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN FOR THE REPEAT BUSINESS HOMIE!!!!!!!!




ITEMS I'LL BE CUTTING TODAY
MIDWEST CUSTOMS 1PLAQUE FULLY ENGRAVED (REPEAT CUSTOMER :biggrin: )
2 MONTE CARLO BADGES FOR GRILLS WE SOLD
EMPIRE PLAQUES X 2 
LA CONNECTA TWO PIECE X 2
UPRISE PLAQUES X 2 (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
BIKE RIMS TRIM PIECES FOR LEGIONS MEMBER
DESERT DREAMS PLAQUE (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
LUXURIOUS PENDANTS (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
CHOSEN FEW PLAQUE (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
FAMILY THANG X 7 PLAQUES (REPEAT CUSTOMER)
ABOUT 15PIECES FOR OUR PARTNER SPEEDY'S TOW TRUCK (VERY VIP REPEAT CUSTOMER) :biggrin: :biggrin: 

THIS LIST DOEN'T INCLUDE THE 50 OR SO ITEMS FOR BIKE I NEED TO CUT AND FABRICATE OR THE PARTS FOR THE HEAVY HITTERS THAT ARE BATTLING IT OUT FOR TOP HONORS IN VEGAS THIS YEAR!!!!!!!

AGAIN THANKS TO OUR REPEAT AND NEW CUSTOMERS FOR ENABLING US TO DO WHAT WE LOVVVEEE TO DO..... WORKKKK!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL KOLORADO (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 12 2009, 10:30 AM~14746521
> *Alright Kurt as promised here's ur Cad file i just whipped up in bout 5mins  :0
> another of the FACTS that seperates us from the competition is that I can CAD anything especially Pendants and Plaques in under 20minutes (MAIN REASON WHY WE'VE NEVER CHARGED ANYONE A DESIGN,SETUP,CAD FEE I APOLOGIZE TO THOSE THAT FEEL I SHOULD CHARGE THAT FEE  :biggrin: )
> 
> ...





WOW! Great services once again. 

So these are smaller than the original ones for the guys right? The Hynas don’t want everyone staring at their boobs I guess.. haha..
(please keep the OG size you sent us 2 weeks ago for the men)
:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Aloha Bruddah Johnny! To The Top! :biggrin:


----------



## BROWN CHEVY (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 12 2009, 10:30 AM~14746521
> *Alright Kurt as promised here's ur Cad file i just whipped up in bout 5mins  :0
> another of the FACTS that seperates us from the competition is that I can CAD anything especially Pendants and Plaques in under 20minutes (MAIN REASON WHY WE'VE NEVER CHARGED ANYONE A DESIGN,SETUP,CAD FEE I APOLOGIZE TO THOSE THAT FEEL I SHOULD CHARGE THAT FEE  :biggrin: )
> 
> ...


PICS!!!!


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

johnny can u get back to me about the pendents


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 11 2009, 11:11 PM~14743541
> *Sorry we were only able to kut out 17 pendants and 1sprocket today, we've been krazy busy round here. Promise we'll have a bunch of more stuff tomorrow aswell.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THE TOW HITCH CAME OUT CHINGONA,DONT FORGET ABOUT MY PARTS TOKALLO,WHEN YOU COMMING TO EL PASO


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Karzicon has been ridiculously jumping with work in preparation for Qualifiyng some Heavy Hitter projects for Vegas. Pueblo Co Sept 12th is the Bullzeye date for Karzicon!!!!!! We are still trying to get to everyones order and fill it asap, Easy Kut items like plaques,pendants , backing plates etc. are no problem to Cad and Kut n Plate 2week turnaround time. Items that require fabrication have lead times of 3-4 weeks depending on detail and circumstances involved. Thanks again guys for ur orders and know we are working day/night round the clock to take care of EVERYONE!!!!!! (AND THAT LIST JUST KEEPS GROWING AND GROWING :0 :biggrin: ) THANK YOU GUYS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 


PLAQUES WE KUT OUT YESTERDAY, STILL HAVE A KRAZY LIST TO FINISH BY THIS WEEKEND!!!!!









SOME UCE BOLTS WE CNC MILLED FOR THE HOMIE ROY WITH "THE FINAL EPISODE" :biggrin: 









OUR MASTER FABRICATOR ROGER GETTN DOWN WITH THE TIG :0 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

POST UP THE ULTIMOS WHEELS


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE (Jun 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

damn bro i recived the plaques and pendint yesterday. i honestly didnt think they would be done that quick and the quility is great. i will defenatly be doing bussiness with you guys again.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Aug 12 2009, 11:25 AM~14746474
> *How much these run bro? Pm me.
> 
> Curt :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: i got 4 of them if u need one curt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out+Aug 14 2009, 12:49 PM~14770228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Brandon, lookn all G'd up with that firme plaque homie. Ur pendant is en route and should be there by WED. :biggrin: 



Jose u and ur brother Roger have been some firme customers that have turned into close homies of ours and it's our pleasure to be doing ur guys rides and having u guys at the shops and hangin with us at shows. We look forward to doing alot of more projects together and we're excited bout unveiling both these beauties at San Diego Indoor Show in 09' thanks again carnal and remember we still have leafing,stripn and few more patterns to apply. :biggrin:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Aug 14 2009, 06:01 PM~14772948
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's awesome Jose, from all of us at Karzicon we're honored to be doing ur son's G-ride as well as ur brothers 63' and we're excited bout both of them unveiling at San Diego's Indoor Show!!!!


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

sup jhonny, love the plaques n charms. sorry took long to comment on them, but been real busy.. u no how it is . Need to holler at ya for more things done and questions about others. looking forward on getting the other charms. Since dealing w/ yall, im not fuking w/ any other low low shops around here. i no i can trust yall, vic La Conecta CC


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicdeisel_@Aug 15 2009, 11:47 AM~14777797
> *sup jhonny, love the plaques n charms. sorry took long to comment on them, but been real busy.. u no how it is . Need to holler at ya for more things done and questions about others. looking forward on getting the other charms. Since dealing w/ yall, im not fuking w/ any other low low shops around here. i no i can trust yall, vic      La Conecta CC
> *


que onda Victor, simon homie thats what we love to hear carnal. I'm kutting out ur 2additional pendants as i type this and will post up a pic of the big shipment we received on Friday. Karzicon has been a krazy busy shop and i'll post up more pics of the weekends projects we accomplished as well. Gracias to our kustomer for being supportive. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Karzicon's weekend work n we were also workn on a few other projects that we're not gonna show till Vegas :0 :biggrin: 








































THE HOMIE MANNY FROM LOS ANGELES GETTN DOWN ON THE LEAFIN AND STRIPING :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN MANNY IS ALWAYS A PLEASURE HAVING U STAY AT MY HOUSE AND WORKN ON KARZICONS PROJECTS.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

The big shipment of plated parts that our Partner Speedy personally delivered to Yuma AZ all the way from Los Angeles CA. Now that's when u know u have Loyal business partners. :biggrin: 








KARZICON WHERE WE TAKE PRIDE IN SERVICING OUR CUSTOMERS NEEDS AND MAKING KRAZY IDEAS COME TO REALITY.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BEAUTIFULL ENGRAVED KARZICON PENDANTS


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Wassup Johnny...... :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

HUGE THANKS AGAIN TO OUR CUSTOMERS FOR THEIR ORDERS AND THE ONES WE GOT THIS WEEKEND :biggrin: WE'LL BE ANXIOUSLY BUSTIN OUT MORE AND MORE THIS WEEK. :biggrin: 

THE TRADITION CONTINUES AT KARZICON ANOTHER WEEK ANOTHER "RED HOLLYWOOD CARPET" TREATMENT FOR OUR KALLLEEEAANN PARTS. :biggrin: 

















































































































WHEW!!!!THANKS GUYS KEEP US BUSY ALL DAY EVER DAY!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

I'M ALWAYS AMAZED AT HOW MANY CAR CLUBS THERE ARE!! HOW MUCH WORK YOU GUYS PUSH OUT!
PURO


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 16 2009, 04:32 PM~14785491
> *I'M ALWAYS AMAZED AT HOW MANY CAR CLUBS THERE ARE!! HOW MUCH WORK YOU GUYS PUSH OUT!
> PURO
> *


Thanks homie, our homie BigMando was at the shops couple weeks ago and said some kool things bout u and u got skillz as well carnal. Yeah u have to remember we're the Lowriding Kutting Company that DESTROYED the old way of doing business by ELIMINATING CAD FEES,SETUP FEES , MINIMUM PLAQUE ORDERS. 
So now homies can call me and order 1!!!!!!! plaque if they want and can afford it cause they only pay 115.00 total FLAT no strings attached. So hopefully we can say that we've HELPED the lowrider movement and have given back in a small way as opposed to just Hustling fellow lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 16 2009, 06:18 PM~14785403
> *HUGE THANKS AGAIN TO OUR CUSTOMERS FOR THEIR ORDERS AND THE ONES WE GOT THIS WEEKEND  :biggrin:  WE'LL BE ANXIOUSLY BUSTIN OUT MORE AND MORE THIS WEEK.  :biggrin:
> 
> THE TRADITION CONTINUES AT KARZICON ANOTHER WEEK ANOTHER "RED HOLLYWOOD CARPET" TREATMENT FOR OUR KALLLEEEAANN PARTS. :biggrin:
> ...


whoe ever designed these needs a raise! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 16 2009, 04:37 PM~14785518
> *Thanks homie, our homie BigMando was at the shops couple weeks ago and said some kool things bout u and u got skillz as well carnal. Yeah u have to remember we're the Lowriding Kutting Company that DESTROYED the old way of doing business by ELIMINATING CAD FEES,SETUP FEES , MINIMUM PLAQUE ORDERS.
> So now homies can call me and order 1!!!!!!! plaque if they want and can afford it cause they only pay 115.00 total FLAT no strings attached. So hopefully we can say that we've HELPED the lowrider movement and have given back in a small way as opposed to just Hustling fellow lowriders.  :biggrin:
> *


Keep doing your thing homies! God bless.
Puro


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey johnny whats up bro just was wondering about the backing plates and if they are close to being done


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

shoewed the plaque for the first time this weekend, people loved it. I was lettin everyone know bout krazy kutting this weekend








:thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 16 2009, 04:44 PM~14785573
> *whoe ever designed these needs a raise! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x2 thanks bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> ,Aug 9 2009[/SIZE], 10:26 PM~14721891]
> Thanks for ur Orders and Support , this weekend was a busy weekend gettn ready for Pueblo Co Sept 12th. Here's some parts that we just got back, will be gettn a Huge shipment this Friday as well.
> 
> Fresh pics as always, sorry we don't have time to post up Old pics.
> ...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 16 2009, 04:18 PM~14785403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey Johnny! this ones kinda missing somethin :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

hey johnny what's up how's my xotic pendant coming along ?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> > ,Aug 9 2009[/SIZE], 10:26 PM~14721891]
> > Thanks for ur Orders and Support , this weekend was a busy weekend gettn ready for Pueblo Co Sept 12th. Here's some parts that we just got back, will be gettn a Huge shipment this Friday as well.
> >
> > Fresh pics as always, sorry we don't have time to post up Old pics.
> ...


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

he loved the plaque thanks johnny he couldn't stop checking out the crazy ass engraving ya did on it


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 16 2009, 04:37 PM~14785518
> *Thanks homie, our homie BigMando was at the shops couple weeks ago and said some kool things bout u and u got skillz as well carnal. Yeah u have to remember we're the Lowriding Kutting Company that DESTROYED the old way of doing business by ELIMINATING CAD FEES,SETUP FEES , MINIMUM PLAQUE ORDERS.
> So now homies can call me and order 1!!!!!!! plaque if they want and can afford it cause they only pay 115.00 total FLAT no strings attached. So hopefully we can say that we've HELPED the lowrider movement and have given back in a small way as opposed to just Hustling fellow lowriders.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Johnny, You have given back. These days with the economy so bad you and Mando make easy for people keep they're passions alive by eliminating a lot of unforeseen fee's. Everything adds up in the end it just matters how much you want to spend, and if you can save a few bucks along the way that means you can get more work done. Great sellers!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

TTTT :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you guys for allowing the Tradition to Continue, Karzicon's Red "HOLLYWOOD" Carpet treatment. We are proud to roll out the VIP treatment to Car Club presidents regardless of size to the 15yr old homie that cuts grass on the weekends to afford his Lowrider Lifestyle!!!!!! Thanks guys we're workn real hard n preparation for Pueblo Co n VEGAS :biggrin: Karzicon is gearing up for another big month, thanks for checking out our weeks work. :biggrin: 


















We'll post more up in a min. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

This is just SOME of the work that Karzicon produced this week. We're gearing up for a big finale to close the year out as a successfull 2009 :biggrin: 
























































































































































WHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!! good thing the competition is leaving a little work for us to do. :biggrin:


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

*how much for 6 of these dumps shipped to Tucson Az
*


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

Waddup Johnny. 
TTT for Top Notch Quality Work and Customer Service. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

_*Sent an email and PM. *_ :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> No not yet, pm me ur address so i can send it out. N please pm me any questions u might have.
> 
> 
> pm sent


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

wassup homie


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up homie i was just wondering if u got in the backing plates yet


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 95 Fleetwood+Aug 23 2009, 08:45 AM~14853509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was up Jimmy almost homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

Just got our plaques last night and want to thank you guys for taking care of us. It wasn't the smoothest transaction but in the end everybody's happy. That's a sign of good customer service and the quality of the product is top notch. I am looking forward to the next order of plaques and also your help in the next phase of "Overnight Celebrity"  
Thanks again,
Eddie R.
Vice President
Brown Sensations C.C.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Sneek pic of a bad ass Laker bikla we're doing for a great client of ours.








Similar concept for a krazy steering wheel









Kut out 16 pendants on Sunday didn't have time to post up, been krazy busy.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Aug 25 2009, 09:19 PM~14882050
> *Just got our plaques last night and want to thank you guys for taking care of us. It wasn't the smoothest transaction but in the end everybody's happy. That's a sign of good customer service and the quality of the product is top notch. I am looking forward to the next order of plaques and also your help in the next phase of "Overnight Celebrity"
> Thanks again,
> Eddie R.
> ...


Hey Eddie wats up carnal, yeah man we apologize bout the delay and i'm glad ur happy with ur product carnal. Just know we put our heart and soul into what we do and ultimately delivering a Great Product n Customer Service is our priority. Thanks for understanding bro and of course we're EXCITED bout being a part of the next phase of a Bad ASS ranfla "Overnite Celebrity", gracias again carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Johnny thanks bro ... got the file today bro, Thanks


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Aug 25 2009, 09:19 PM~14882050
> *Just got our plaques last night and want to thank you guys for taking care of us. It wasn't the smoothest transaction but in the end everybody's happy. That's a sign of good customer service and the quality of the product is top notch. I am looking forward to the next order of plaques and also your help in the next phase of "Overnight Celebrity"
> Thanks again,
> Eddie R.
> ...


TAKE CARE OF PART 1 I MISS MY BABY BUT PART 2 COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Aug 26 2009, 12:41 AM~14883670
> *TAKE CARE OF PART 1 I MISS MY BABY BUT PART 2 COMING SOON  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 25 2009, 09:24 PM~14882110
> *Hey Eddie wats up carnal, yeah man we apologize bout the delay and i'm glad ur happy with ur product carnal. Just know we put our heart and soul into what we do and ultimately delivering a Great Product n Customer Service is our priority. Thanks for understanding bro and of course we're EXCITED bout being a part of the next phase of a Bad ASS ranfla "Overnite Celebrity", gracias again carnal.  :biggrin:
> *


WUP SUP HOMIE  KEEP PUSHING


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

hey johnny what's going on just wonderin how's my pendant coming out i can't wait to get it after seeing how the plaque came bad ass i'm sure so will the pendant


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Much Aloha for the guys at Krazy Kutting!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

TTT for Krazy Kutting. It was very nice meeting you today Johnny. You guys do some badass work! Those chip are gonna be TIGHT when they're finished. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 25 2009, 10:20 PM~14882065
> *Sneek pic of a bad ass Laker bikla we're doing for a great client of ours.
> 
> 
> ...


where did the training wheels come from


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

waz up johny i have not been around in a while but i see you are still doing some great work. 
i cant wait till its time for me and my crew to get some stuff done


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12951960
> *We are here to stay, so this is not for a limited time.
> 
> We at Krazy Kutting know how difficult it is for others to design their plaques and also realize how expensive it is to have a car club plaque made.
> ...




HOW MUCH FOR A PLAQUE THAT SAYS STREET FAME and customs underneath it in small letters get at me asap :biggrin:


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)

Johnny shippin items on mon just 4 your info Robert from WA ST u doing a grill right now 4 an 84


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY+Aug 25 2009, 09:27 PM~14882163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que onda carnalito, hadn't heard from u in a while. Simon carnal u know we're ready for ur big order, remember carnal u can reach me anytime at Karzicon 928 726 2958 m-f 9 to 5pm


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Aug 28 2009, 09:12 PM~14916182
> *TTT for Krazy Kutting. It was very nice meeting you today Johnny. You guys do some badass work! Those chip are gonna be TIGHT when they're finished.  :biggrin:
> *


Wat up Albert, man it was honestly my pleasure meeting u and ur familia and observing the way u guys get down at Mario's Autoworks!!!! Straight up carnal i could of kicked it with u guys and bounced ideas around alot longer than 2hrs. I defenitely want to start makn a habit of meeting up with u guys at least once a month to personally drop off shipments and talk future biz. Once again muchisimas gracias for ur hospitality and givin me the tour of ur shop and bad ass projects, lookn forward to doing ALOT!!! of biz together. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 30 2009, 03:00 PM~14927736


Whats up bro! Check out the az-side under lowrider general. BigMandoaz.com / Sixty4 Promotions / Lowrider Supreme threw the baddest cruise night to hit phx in long while!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by San Diego 619+Aug 29 2009, 09:15 PM~14923425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah homie i spoke with Moises and he's ordering a grip of other items as well. Good lookn out!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

hey johnny what's going on how my xotic c c pendant ? oh i wanted to ask u if u have any business card u could send me with the pendant so i could pass them out at car show's out here :biggrin: peace out keep up the good work bro


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

DAMN, JOHNNY YOU BE KUTTING CRAZY!!! :ugh: :biggrin: 
HOMIE YOU GOT SOME SOME MAD SERVICE, I PUT MY ORDER IN SUNDAY NIGHT, THOSE THINGS WERE CUT MONDAY MORNING... NOT EVEN 24 HOURS LATER, THAT IS SOME MAD WORK RIGHT THERE, THANKS HOMIE ILL BE GETTING AT U FOR THE PENDANT LATER THIS WEEK HOMIE, THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Aug 31 2009, 10:11 PM~14943737
> *DAMN, JOHNNY YOU BE KUTTING CRAZY!!! :ugh: :biggrin:
> HOMIE YOU GOT SOME SOME MAD SERVICE, I PUT MY ORDER IN SUNDAY NIGHT, THOSE THINGS WERE CUT MONDAY MORNING... NOT EVEN 24 HOURS LATER, THAT IS SOME MAD WORK RIGHT THERE, THANKS HOMIE ILL BE GETTING AT U FOR THE PENDANT LATER THIS WEEK HOMIE, THAT SHIT LOOKS CLEAN :thumbsup:
> *


What up Elim, simon carnal thank you and ur members for their continued orders homie. Sorry i didn't postem up yesterday it's been super krazy round here with work. 

Plaques that we recently kut out, again only FRESH pics here,lol.


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wutz up Johnny.

Just sent you a couple of emails with the logos.
Gracias for coming through. :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Aug 30 2009, 07:25 PM~14929683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Randy ur the man homie, talked to u today u paypaled me the feria for the 6pendants. I'll shoot u a Cad file tomorrow to ur phone and i'll kut them out tomorrow. Sorry i don't have time to post up Cad files too damn busy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 1 2009, 08:51 AM~14946561
> *Plaques that we recently kut out, again only FRESH pics here,lol.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Those ELITE chips came out SICK! :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elite64_@Sep 1 2009, 10:43 PM~14955756
> *:0  Those ELITE chips came out SICK!  :biggrin:
> *


What up Albert, simon carnal i totally agree. Shittt wait till we do the billet Elite wheelchips like the Mario Autoworks we did for u guys :0 :biggrin: Tell ur carnales and jefito we said whats up and trust me we're lookn forward to gettn u guys ur next batch of goodies. Thanks for all the bad ass ideas Albert we can't wait to develop all of them little by little. :biggrin:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Damm Johnny!! I can't believe I just got off the phone with you and you are heading down to Morongo Casino to deliver some parts for a customer. Now thats what I call good CUSTOMER SERVICE :biggrin: Hopefully I can make it up to your shop tonight, anxious to see the 64ss in person.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Hell Yeah Jose, all of us at Karzicon always try n go the extra mile for our customers. Trust me sometimes it can be difficult especially when ur in High Demand, but we have passion for wat we do so we will continue to strive to become BETTER n STRONGER!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

BAYTOWNSLC, KrazyKutting....... :wave:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

T


T



T



BADD ASS WORK YET TO BUST OUT FROM MANDO & JOHNNY CANT WAIT FOR VEGAS PEOPLE WILL SEE       


CUST MADE PARTS ON THE TROKITA STILL MAKING AND LOOK BAD ASS GREAT JOB ........


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

Sup Johnny, Sent you an email with the club logo. Let me know if it will work.
Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

TTT
What up Johnny, this is Marco from Del Rio, TX. (DTS). Thanks for helping me out on the design man and getting my jale started quick.  
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 22 2009, 06:30 PM~14850026
> *This is just SOME of the work that Karzicon produced this week. We're gearing up for a big finale to close the year out as a successfull 2009  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ke onda johnny i received my pendants today (midwest customs) they're bad ass gracias carnal can't wait to see the engraved placa...orale


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MEROMERO_@Sep 3 2009, 11:27 AM~14970408
> *ke onda johnny  i received my pendants today (midwest customs) they're bad ass gracias carnal  can't wait to see the  engraved placa...orale
> *


que onda Juanio, simon carnal ur welcome :biggrin: Can't wait to meet u and all the homies u said that wanna do business in Pueblo Co :0 :biggrin: Remember to tell them we're a LEGIT FULLTIME Lowrider KUTTING shop that handles A-Z , design,cutting,fabricating,CNC :biggrin: 

CASE N POINT check out the new Billet parts we're gonna start offering. :0 :biggrin: 
Impala dumps we fabricated from scratch check out the detail :0 :biggrin: 

























63'Impala Bullets factory rubber mold look


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Gotta give a big Thank you to Robert Rios for his constant orders for his club Estillo. 6more double stacked fully engraved 2tone plaques. Graicas carnal i have a BIG shipment to drop off in El Paso for u, n thanks for giving Raul from Slow N Low the heads up bout us. :biggrin: We'll see if we start makn their plaques. 









postin up pic with previous plaques cut on Sun/Mon so there is no confusion bout us EVER postn up Old ass pics,lol.


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey johnnie was up homie today is friday i hope them backin plates come in today and i get back from iraq on the 16th so u can def count on alot more orders and i cant wait to give u the measurements on the battery/pump rack homie


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

A Big ALOHA! to Bruddah Johnny and the Krew at Krazy Kutting! :biggrin:


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 3 2009, 10:01 PM~14976930
> *Gotta give a big Thank you to Robert Rios for his constant orders for his club Estillo. 6more double stacked fully engraved 2tone plaques. Graicas carnal i have a BIG shipment to drop off in El Paso for u, n thanks for giving Raul from Slow N Low the heads up bout us.  :biggrin:  We'll see if we start makn their plaques.
> 
> 
> ...


Good work  Thanks brother we will have more orders to come


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Karzicon's Krazy amount of work is a direct reflection of the GREAT Growing customer base we have and we THANK you guys for trusting us to be ur Premier Lowrider Kutting Source!!!!! From single plaque orders to Multi we roll out the RED carpet to ALL clubs!!! Thanks again guys and like the saying goes "takin over the World One ACCOUNT at a time"!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Keep em orders coming :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Another Week ANOTHER VIP RED HOLLYWOOD CARPET TREATMENT!!!!!
THANKS FOR CHECKN OUT OUR KRAZY WORK :biggrin: 









Jimmy boy what up G, thanks for the constant orders homie . B safe in Iraq and get home quick so we can ship these out to you homie. Thanks for the new plaque order as well :0 :biggrin: 

















Gotta thanks Troy and the R.O. familia for the constant support :biggrin: 









Our homie EZ's knockoff rear adapters









One of the most GRATIFIYING part of this business is having homies from different cities,STATES and Countries TRUST us to be their Kutting Source from what they observe and read on the Internet. Karzicon became a overnite success on LayitLow and we intend to keep GROWING and gettn Better. Thanks Charlie for trusting us and giving us REPEAT business!!!!!!!!!!!!

















Htown Majicos pendant, thanks fellas was cool talkn to u guys a we'll get started on the next batch of orders :0 :biggrin: 









Christian in Salas gracias carnalito for the plaque and pendant order can't wait to get down on All ur future orders as well, thanks for reppn me in Salinas!!!!

















Miguel wat up homie was kool having u and ur lady here at the shops and my house pickn up ur plaque order in person and giving u guys the tour of the compound!!! U guys are welcome anytime and i'll hit u up for sure when we watch the Chargers!!!! :biggrin: 

























Rigo in New Mexico gracias for the plaque order carnal and can't wait to get down on all ur guys plaques, thanks as well for reppn us in Nuevo Mexico!!!









Another single plaque order


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Like the saying goes WE MAKE OUR CUSTOMERS HAPPY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THANKS GUYS FOR THE KRAZY ORDERS THIS PAST WEEK AND THANK YOU TO THE 3CLUBS I SPOKE WITH YESTERDAY BOUT THE ORDERS COMING UP THIS WEEK :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Tres Generacions (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tres Generacions_@Sep 3 2009, 08:43 AM~14968754
> *Sup Johnny, Sent you an email with the club logo. Let me know if it will work.
> Thanks,
> Eddie
> *


Did you get the email? I sent the design on Sept.1st
I just resent again a few minutes ago.
Is the RAZA part to the plaques done?
Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0    :0 

looks great bro!
cant wait to get it here and show it to every1 else!


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

HELL YA HOMIE them backin plates are krazy klean just like all my other parts 100% saticfied i will be home on the 18th of this month so i cant wait to have all my parts in my hands for the first time now cant wait to see the new plaque cuz after that one i will have to place a couple more once i get home and continue to go threw u for all my custom parts homie


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

A Very Big Mahalo going out to Johnny and the crew at Krazy Kutting! You guys never cease to amaze us with high quality products done with top notch craftsmanship! The plaques look awesome, cant wait to see the pendants and stuff! Again on behalf of our club "YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST!" Thanks Johnny and crew! And we cant wait to rock the plaques on our rides! :biggrin:


----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 6 2009, 02:53 PM~14996759
> *Karzicon's Krazy amount of work is a direct reflection of the GREAT Growing customer base we have and we THANK you guys for trusting us to be ur Premier Lowrider Kutting Source!!!!!  From single plaque orders to Multi we roll out the RED carpet to ALL clubs!!! Thanks again guys and like the saying goes "takin over the World One ACCOUNT at a time"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin: Keep em orders coming :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Another Week ANOTHER VIP RED HOLLYWOOD CARPET TREATMENT!!!!!
> ...


----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FamilyThangSD_@Sep 7 2009, 10:45 PM~15010388
> *
> *


what up johnny, yo once again dog thanks for da plaques they look fkn krazy bad ass homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

watup johnny,watup bRO :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

TTTT :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

hey johnn what's up how it going did u get that email i sent u about my boy's order ?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

hey johnny i sent a pic to your cell phone, check it out and hit me back


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Sup Johnny! Need a price on my logo made into a plaque! pm me!


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

how much for two cadillac backing plates the see through ones, set of cadillac wheel chips, and two plaques that say cadillac design like the original cadillac script with triangle on the bottom and shipping to hawaii 96797. charlie and ola from supremacy c.c hawaii refered me to you guys. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Johnny at Krazy Kutting does excellent work.
Thanks for the plaque,


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

hey bro i need to order a pendint but i lost my phone. can you pm me your paypal address.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Wat up fellas, I've been readn our topic from my phone n wow its awesome to b gettn so much love n support!!! Thank you guys . I'm almost done with this Krazy roadtrip, left Monday nite to Midland TX n stopped n El Paso twice where Robert Rios rolled out the red carpet for me n my family with some delicious homemade breakfast complete wit homemade tortillas!!! Thanks for all the Orders Robert!! N met wit two Plaque clients n Texas as well as a few n AZ on the way home. Also big thankyou to my boy Junior n Midland for all the work he's been shootn over to Karzicon n thanks for also treatn my family like ur family for two days n Midland, my family had a great time n Texas!!! Just finished leavn our Engravers house n Our partner Speedy's shop, thanks to Bernie n Bill at AH2 for the parts n lookn forward to a lot of biz!! Alright on my way to drop off sum product to Troy n then I'm going back home n rolln up my sleeves to kick some ass on these Krazy Orders I got!!! Thanks guys I'll b postn a GRIP of parts this weekend!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 11 2009, 04:33 PM~15054440
> *Wat up fellas, I've been readn our topic from my phone n wow its awesome to b gettn so much love n support!!! Thank you guys . I'm almost done with this Krazy roadtrip, left Monday nite to Midland TX n stopped n El Paso twice where Robert Rios rolled out the red carpet for me n my family with some delicious homemade breakfast complete wit homemade tortillas!!! Thanks for all the Orders Robert!! N met wit two Plaque clients n Texas as well as a few n AZ on the way home. Also big thankyou to my boy Junior n Midland for all the work he's been shootn over to Karzicon n thanks for also treatn my family like ur family for two days n Midland, my family had a great time n Texas!!! Just finished leavn our Engravers house n Our partner Speedy's shop, thanks to Bernie n Bill at AH2 for the parts n lookn forward to a lot of biz!! Alright on my way to drop off sum product to Troy n then I'm going back home n rolln up my sleeves to kick some ass on these Krazy Orders I got!!! Thanks guys I'll b postn a GRIP of parts this weekend!!!
> *


WHAT UP JOHNNY!!! REAL NICE TO FINALLY MEET U THE OTHER DAY HERE IN C.G.!!! CANT WAIT TILL I CAN GET DOWN THERE AND CHECK OUT UR SHOP HOMIE!!! CALL ME OR TXT ME WHEN EVERYTHING IS GOOD!! 
AYE TE WATCHO HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## firmemiklo (Apr 16, 2008)

how much for engraved plaque to 78577? or is it 125 shipped also


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Another Week ANOTHER whirlwind of Work!!!!!!!!!!! I kut out these plaques for the homie Anthony from Neuvo Mexico b4 i headed off to Texas on Monday, didn't have time to post em up. Here they are. Thanks to homies from Prestigious for the order and the big order that awaits :0 :biggrin: 
Few other items for other great Karzicon clients.










My favorite time of the week is Weekends Red "Hollywood" carpet treatment. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Note the Prestigious Plaques are already returned and beautifully Triple Chrome Plated :0 :biggrin: Only the VERY BEST for our customers.








Thanks Elim and Angel for the repeat business homies.








Patti Dukes here u go, thanks you.








Anthony Gracias carnal








Victor thanks homie








Ernest what up carnal, thanks for the order and was kool having u pick up the plaques at the shops and kickn it with u carnal.


----------



## CaliLow (Oct 21, 2002)

hhmmmmmm


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Big Ol thanks to my Texas homies for being the wind behind our backs and constantly shootn work over to little ol Yuma AZ :0 :biggrin: Ya'll straight put us on the map!!!! GRACIAS . 9car club plaques and have 3bike to cut and a couple of JUMBO plaques. Thanks guys.


















Bunch more plaques and parts i cut out Today :0 :biggrin: good thing My Chargers are playn tomorrow nite :0 :biggrin: Gonna have a good time BBQ'N in thrown a cold ass Corona's back. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
















With all the sincerity in the world we thank you for AMAZING support and ur constant orders motivate us to get better and more efficient!!!!!!!!!!! We're in this for the long haul.


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

much love johnny u guy's do sum cr8zy ass work and over exceed everyone's expectation's of ya work can't wait to get my pendant for ya and give u guy's sum more orders hopefully really soon keep up the good work


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Great work Johny everyone loved my plaque @ our show this weekend, so expect more orders.


----------



## truck64 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 13 2009, 09:04 PM~15071163
> *Big Ol thanks to my Texas homies for being the wind behind our backs and constantly shootn work over to little ol Yuma AZ  :0  :biggrin:  Ya'll straight put us on the map!!!! GRACIAS . 9car club plaques and have 3bike to cut and a couple of JUMBO plaques. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU SO MUCH THE CLUB LOVED THEM. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM IN PERSON.


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey whats up johnny i was just wondering how the new plaque is coming along


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

i was also wondering if the other orders have shipped out yet homie and big props to the homies at krazy kutting if u want the best plaque then order from these guys they will take care of u and u will def not be dissapointed


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 13 2009, 08:53 PM~15070996
> *Another Week ANOTHER whirlwind of Work!!!!!!!!!!! I kut out these plaques for the homie Anthony from Neuvo Mexico b4 i headed off to Texas on Monday, didn't have time to post em up. Here they are. Thanks to homies from Prestigious for the order and the big order that awaits  :0  :biggrin:
> Few other items for other great Karzicon clients.
> 
> ...


Thanks Johnny for the QUICK responce and turn around time on these plaques for us Homie. Caint wait to do more business with you guys  



















FOR THE HOMIES AT KRAZY KUTTING


----------



## oscarb (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 13 2009, 10:04 PM~15071163
> *Big Ol thanks to my Texas homies for being the wind behind our backs and constantly shootn work over to little ol Yuma AZ  :0  :biggrin:  Ya'll straight put us on the map!!!! GRACIAS . 9car club plaques and have 3bike to cut and a couple of JUMBO plaques. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE FOR THE GOOD WORK! WE'LL BE WAITING FOR OUR PLAQUES


----------



## oscarb (Apr 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 13 2009, 10:04 PM~15071163
> *Big Ol thanks to my Texas homies for being the wind behind our backs and constantly shootn work over to little ol Yuma AZ  :0  :biggrin:  Ya'll straight put us on the map!!!! GRACIAS . 9car club plaques and have 3bike to cut and a couple of JUMBO plaques. Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> ...


THE "A" ON TEXAS NEEDS A LITTLE MORE WORK THOUGH. LOOKS LIKE AN "O"


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## oscarb (Apr 28, 2009)

????????????


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what up johnny whats the wait time right now and how much for pendants :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93+Sep 12 2009, 08:07 PM~15063068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up Art, call me carnal at Karzicon 928 726 2958 :biggrin:


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

> Anthony thank you homie and wait till u get ur fully Engraved placas!!! :0
> 
> I caint wait homie Thanks again Johnny


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the direct result of what happens when a customer calls u in the morning, emails u a Picture of their current casted plaque, moneygrams u the money for the plaques and tells u Thank You....... Matt ur plaques are all kut out homie, thanks again for the TRUST and SUPPORT wait till we slap these on the CNC Mill and let OUR MACHINE do it's majic to them :0 :biggrin: These babies are gonna be ill !!!!!!








KARZICON WHERE WE LOVE WHAT WE DO AND DO WHAT WE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Hey thanks again bro for the fast ass work u did on these plaques great work cant wait till we see them on the cnc


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

*TTT* :thumbsup: 

From Tejas.


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up Johnny Loco!!! Bro, I want to order a plaque for my ride. I want my last name BELTRAN right underneath of my last name put family. Then add my city and county OCEANSIDE, SD. I'll deposit the money in your acct in the morning. Gracias....


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

BUMPER BOLTS :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Johnny

We're getting together here at Low 4 Life CC. As soon as I have a complete order and money collected I'll get with you. You all keep putting out top notch products and service!

Hector


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

hey johnny thanks for the bad ass plaques and pendents .Ya'll do good work
thanks EMPIRE  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

what up johnny just checking in to see how my pendant is coming along and did u get that email i sent about my boy's order


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx+Sep 16 2009, 08:22 AM~15096863-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up D, ur pendant will be plated and back in my hands this Friday comin up. Call me on Monday bout ur boys order. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Fellas, thanks again for the awesome support and trust you guys have been giving us!!!! We really really love this krazy pace you guys are demanding from us and we'll keep workn out butts off to keep up. :biggrin: 








Drea thanks a million for the order again and i'm excited bout doing ALOT more work for u guys!!! i'll send u a shirt and some biz cards so u can rep KrazyKutting at the show in Waco TX. Gracias again to you and all your members. :biggrin: 

















Marco in TX i'll be expecting that big order carnal !!! Thanks homie. :biggrin: 









KARZICONS CLEAN LOOKN PARTS!!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

KARZICONS CLEAN LOOKN PARTS!!!!!!























































































[/quote]

*NICE!!
*


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

Marco in TX i'll be expecting that big order carnal !!! Thanks homie. :biggrin: 








:thumbsup: 
Hell yeah it came out looking hella good, thanks johnny. I'll keep in touch for the rest. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

I can't say enough bout the GREAT support and TRUST we're gettn from our Layitlow peers and customer referrals!!!! THANK YOU GUYS for keeping us Krazy Busy, we work very hard here as most of u guys can tell n observe and we're lookn forward to keeping this pace for years to come. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

KrazyKutting Plaques that were kut this week on there way to take a bath in Chrome!!!!!









Lowlyfe plaques that were kut n milled to give that cast look.


















































Thanks fellas for checkn out our topic n PLEASE continue to spread the word bout this hard workn company that doesn't rest. :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Johnnie did my Low4Life pendant get engraved and plated yet?


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

Got my order in on thursday THANKS Johnny for the fast trun around time and GREAT QUALITY WORK!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> *What up Mike :biggrin:  *



johnny i finally got my grille :biggrin: its fuckin badass..thankyou.but i do still need to talk to yea about somethings..


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey wassup Johnny!!! Hey bro thank you so much for taking time out and sending progress pics of the handlebars.. THEY LOOK SICK! Man other shops couldnt weld those together and the ones that could were gonna rape me in price but you not only did it but were waaaaayyyyy cheaper then what they wanted. I'm just so excited to see all the other parts that your making for vegas! Thank you very much bro!!


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

can you guys make a chevy logo that is a dump block and it has 4 dump in one unit 1/2 dump valve
i been desigin one but its not easy
pm me


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

I WOULD LIKE TO START OF BY SAYING THANK YOU MANDO & JOHNNY FOR DOING ALL MY CUSTOM PARTS THIS YEAR .     EVERYBODY IN COLORADO LIKED EVERYTHING I SHOWED THERE WILL BE MORE PARTS ADDED FOR VEGAS ,,,,,,,YOU GUYS DO GREAT WORK ..............




T


T


T 




SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS TEAM SJ TROKITA


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Krazy cuttin TO THE TOP yall doin it


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Sep 22 2009, 01:47 AM~15149851
> *Hey wassup Johnny!!! Hey bro thank you so much for taking time out and sending progress pics of the handlebars.. THEY LOOK SICK! Man other shops couldnt weld those together and the ones that could were gonna rape me in price but you not only did it but were waaaaayyyyy cheaper then what they wanted. I'm just so excited to see all the other parts that your making for vegas! Thank you very much bro!!
> 
> 
> ...


that's tight that bike is going to come out cr8zy lookin


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69+Sep 21 2009, 11:47 PM~15149851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up bro thanks for the interest contact "mandoemex" and he'll take care of u homie.  



> _Originally posted by 1sick51+Sep 22 2009, 07:08 PM~15157549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 


From one of the HARDEST workn Lowrider companies out there, THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! :biggrin: Keep them orders coming homies, these were placed on Monday and Kut out on Tuesday!!!! Big thanks to the 3other clubs who are gettn there deposits ready as well :0 :biggrin: KrazyKutting takes care of its customers and we love gettn the phone calls when you guys get ur packages full of goodies!!!

Common Desirez (Virginia) , gracias fellas
Sittin Low (Dodge City , Kansas) thanks carnal
Keep spreadn the good word homies.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Case n Point of why biklas are so amazingly fun and inspiring to create parts for!!!
Doesn't hurt that im a big ass Laker fan!!! Kobe (Black Mamba) smashn the rock!!
Man these TNT Laker parts are lookn sick and we're gonna double stack the uniform and shoes and Engrave 2Tone them to compliment Kobe imortalized in Gold :0 :biggrin: 

Kobe Krazy TNT handlebars!!!


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 23 2009, 01:31 PM~15164110
> *Case n Point of why biklas are so amazingly fun and inspiring to create parts for!!!
> Doesn't hurt that im a big ass Laker fan!!! Kobe (Black Mamba) smashn the rock!!
> Man these TNT Laker parts are lookn sick and we're gonna double stack the uniform and shoes and Engrave 2Tone them to compliment Kobe imortalized in Gold  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


DAM! dude ya like the wwe can't nobody compete w/ ya take it easy on the competition dude lol


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

were do i call?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up Johnny!!! Damm bro, those Kobe handlebars are going to look sick. Can't wait to see what you come up for my son's Phillip Rivers bike.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 23 2009, 09:31 PM~15164110
> *Case n Point of why biklas are so amazingly fun and inspiring to create parts for!!!
> Doesn't hurt that im a big ass Laker fan!!! Kobe (Black Mamba) smashn the rock!!
> Man these TNT Laker parts are lookn sick and we're gonna double stack the uniform and shoes and Engrave 2Tone them to compliment Kobe imortalized in Gold  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


Whatup Johnny? Yes those TNT handlebars do look nice. TNT/Krazykutting for all your lowrider car and bike needs.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider85+Sep 23 2009, 01:17 PM~15165192-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up Jose, bro u are just gettn a tiny little glimpse at what i have planned for ur son's bike :0 :biggrin: After meetn ur little boy and seeing how much he loves MY team the Chargers and Rivers, well lets just say i want to make him a "RIVERS" bike that he can ride around Qualcomm Stadium during Tailgating and be proud of :biggrin: TNT is gonna get Krazy with this one. 



> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 24 2009, 06:54 AM~15172211
> *Whatup Johnny?  Yes those TNT handlebars do look nice.  TNT/Krazykutting for all your lowrider car and bike needs.
> *


 :wave: What up T.O. man wait till u see the rims that Jaime engraved :0 :biggrin: they look clean on the inside and clean on the outside!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 24 2009, 06:24 PM~15172778
> *What up D, nah bro we ain't in this to compete with no one we just giving the homies what they ask for. Sick ass parts!!!! Thanks for the props though G.  :biggrin:
> 928 726 2958 or my cell 928 750 2324 Johnny Aguirre , thanks Doggy.
> 
> ...


Ice on the outside Cream on the inside? :cheesy:


----------



## mgusman (Aug 25, 2009)

:biggrin: hey carnal, i'm so glad we found you. We have been looking for someone like you for a long time. The quick and easy ordering process made getting the car and bike plaques much easier than we expected. Thanks for all your suggestions and for being available 24/7 or at least that's how I felt.

Mil Gracias from Illusions C.C.!!!!!

Martin Gusman
Vice-president


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KrazyKutting bike plackitas and some 80in long stainless parts for the homie Speedy's Tow truck. Thanks guys will kut out a bunch of parts today and tomorrow and SAT and SUN (we don't rest when we have Great customers hittn us up ALLDAY EVERY DAY :biggrin: )


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Krazy ass new parts we just Waterjeted n CNC milled for a great KARZICON customer. Using our resources everyway we can to give u guys great products!!! :biggrin: "The Boneyard" will be lookn clean in Vegas with all the new goodies Mando got down on :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

looking bad ass cant wait for the finished product plus the pendant hno:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

hey johnny what up just wondering when should be getting my pendant ?


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

do u have a web site?


----------



## truck64 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 24 2009, 10:56 AM~15174332
> *KrazyKutting bike plackitas and some 80in long stainless parts for the homie Speedy's Tow truck.  Thanks guys will kut out a bunch of parts today and tomorrow and SAT and SUN (we don't rest when we have Great customers hittn us up ALLDAY EVERY DAY  :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: THANK YOU FOR OUR CAR PLAQUES EVERYBODY LOVED THEM. CAN.T WAIT TO GET OUR BIKE PLAQUES AND WE ARE GETTING THE MONEY FOR OUR PEDENTS ALREADY.


----------



## deavila81 (Feb 3, 2009)

hey johnny thank you for our sit-n-low plaques their bad ass bro and the hole club liked them, keep up the good work bro and we'll be calling you back for some more stuff thats for sure. once again thank you homie from SIT-NLOW C.C


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

any status on the pendint bro?


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Big Mahalo to Johnny and the Krew! The plaques are awesome! cant wait for those pendants bro!  and get ready for another order of plaques.....


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just spoke to Johnny. Really cool vato to talk to. Can't wait to do business with you, homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

That time of week again.....KrazyKutting does it's best to roll out the Red Carpet VIP treatment to all it's growing customers and homies!!!!! Thanks again guys for Trustn and Support us!!! you guys are the best. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Man i'm lookn at this Red Carpet and noticing that there is still room for at least 10more plaques on it, hopefully one of these weeks we'll need to Carpets to layout the Krazy plaques we bang out week in and week out!!! :biggrin: 









Martin n all the homies from Chi-town gracias for continuing to support us and please keep spreadn the word up in the Windy City!!!









Big Tone gracias for the order homie, call me anytime to chop it up brother. 

























Big Matt thank you and ur members for the krazy orders ur giving us homie. Texas can't say enuff bout u guys out there. :biggrin: 
2009 Casted look


























What up Norm, gracias carnal for the plaque order and u'll have ur krazy engraved double stacked pendant soon as well. :biggrin: 









John what up player, here is ur badass top notch quality pendant homie. Finally :biggrin: Tell Hector to call me on Monday so we can start the big ass order for u guys :0 :biggrin: 

















Charlie Aloha brother, thanks for all the repeat business u've been sendin us from beautiful Hawaii and for the referrals as well!!!









From all of us at KrazyKutting THANK YOU!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

The best prices at the best quality. Y'all can do your little shopping around and window shopping but we know you'll be back so hit us up with your orders.


----------



## deavila81 (Feb 3, 2009)

to the top for my homie johnny where they make the best placas.


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

my grille by krazykutting.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the mesh looks badass on it..


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Sep 28 2009, 11:49 PM~15214502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam nice ass caddy dude i'm lookin to get one like that


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Sep 28 2009, 11:49 PM~15214502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam nice ass caddy dude i'm lookin to get one like that


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks johnny just got the plaques they look bad ass bro.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Just got the pendants yesterday and they look awesome bro!  BIG MAHALO"S go out to Johnny and the krew!  -Charlie-


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KrazyKutting where we do our best to make our Kustomers Happy :biggrin: 
Thanks again guys u guys are truly the best Kustomers a company could ask for , week in and week out u guys place ur orders and i love the fact that i get to speak to geniunely kool Happy customers and homies EVERYDAY!!!! GRACIAS for making what i love to do so enjoyable and exciting!! :biggrin: 


Finally filled up the Red "HOLLYWOOD" Carpet with my VIP clients awesome parts :0 :biggrin: 









Ruben De Vegas, muchisimas gracias carnal por las ordenes que nos as dado durante todo el ano. Espero que la Bikla de tu hijo se mire bien chingona en Vegas. :biggrin: 

























Joker and Mario from VA thanks homies for all the props and orders homies, i thank you guys for reppn me out on the East Coast in VA and hope to be doing alot alot of biz with u guys. 









Emilio in Casa Grande gracias carnal for the paro u had ur nephews do for me on Wed nite. 









the homie OSO in Hi Desert its been hella kool talkn and gettn to know u and I'm lookn forward to doing alot of parts for u guys homie. 
















thanks for the additional orders as well will have them next week after Vegas is over. 

The homie Jose from Kansas gracias carnal and yes i'll kut out ur additional add on order this weekend.









Last but not least big thanks to the man Troy and all the R.O. Familia for the strong backn we're workn our ass off this week to have Troy's hotel room filled up with R.O full line of metal product.

















Thanks again fellas keep them orders coming, i'm cutting bout 120 pieces of metal this weekend so i'll post up pics on Sunday Nite. gonna ask the local high school if i can use their football field to place all the parts :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

ANY NEWS ON THE BIKE PARTS


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup johnny... how the United Dreams pendants coming along??


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

whats crackn johnny this is matt frm low lyfe u gettn down badass on the work bro cant wait to get the plaques pretty soon...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Damn Johnny take a break. Just kidding I just saw that somewhere and laughed my ass off when I read it. Oh well let's just keep working at least we got all the fake homies out of your blog. let's get your and my customers parts ready for Vegas as again we will show why people should come to us if they want the best quality cut and Fabd parts.


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Damn homie them plaques look badass. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 4 2009, 07:02 PM~15263172
> *Damn Johnny take a break. Just kidding I just saw that somewhere and laughed my ass off when I read it. Oh well let's just keep working at least we got all the fake homies out of your blog. let's get your and my customers parts ready for Vegas as again we will show why people should come to us if they want the best quality cut and Fabd parts.
> *


fakes, flakes, posers, and haters are all around :nosad:

Good thing there's a few of us who don't fake it we just make it :thumbsup:

TNT/KrazyKutting offers the best parts at the best quality period. Its funny how people windowshop and come back to us for their work.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!! The rush b4 Vegas is AMAZING!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: as a kutter u DREAM about weeks like this where ur so busy kutting that time fly's and when u gather up ur parts kut u stare in amazement at what DISCIPLINE n MOTIVIATION are capable of, mixed in with the Krazy TRUST N SUPPORT that our clients give us Week n and Week out!!!! :biggrin: Again fellas GRACIAS for the love and support, we'll keep workn like Krazy to maintain a pace like this. :biggrin: 


Gotta thank Troy and the R.O Family for the big ass order. :biggrin: 
From Car Club Plaques,pendants,tow hitches (solid manufacturing no cheesy flimsy brackets here hahahah) beltbuckles and wheel chips we got what ur club needs!!!! KrazyKutting "takn over the world one account at a time!!!!" 

































Also gotta thank Angel n Calirider cc for their continued orders :biggrin: 
Rocky Castro n his club for their strong support 
Drea n the entire Midnite Memories
Jimmy n his club from Hawaii Timeless Classics

And i already have 3other clubs that paid for their plaques i'll b kuttn them real soon!! Gotta take off to TEXAS this evening for more Bizness :biggrin: 









My boys TonyO Pirate rimz off to Speedy's to swim some laps in the Gold Pool



















Vicmarcos bad ass Axle covers :0 :biggrin: 










This is Mandos line of product from KARZICON i will be selling it in the KrazyKutting booth in Vegas along with a bunch of other items that are all Lowrider related from Cars to Bikes, so make sure u stop by the KrazyKutting booth in Vegas!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
Beautifull G-boy trailn arms








Impala Bushing covers for Aarms








Bad ass grill guard bullets








The list goes on and on!!!!!!

































KrazyKutting and Karzicon where we make it all day EVERYDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

NO SETUP FEES NO DESIGN FEES :0 :loco: hno:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

NICE WORK, KrazyKutting. Can you guys make custom switch plates?
BTW, cool videos, see you guys in Vegas.
:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 5 2009, 09:14 PM~15272210
> *NICE WORK, KrazyKutting. Can you guys make custom switch plates?
> BTW, cool videos, see you guys in Vegas.
> :biggrin:
> ...


:yes:

They can even do custom light switch plates for your house brotha :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 5 2009, 08:35 AM~15271170
> *WOW!!!!!!! The rush b4 Vegas is AMAZING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  as a kutter u DREAM about weeks like this where ur so busy kutting that time fly's and when u gather up ur parts kut u stare in amazement at what DISCIPLINE n MOTIVIATION are capable of, mixed in with the Krazy TRUST N SUPPORT  that our clients give us Week n and Week out!!!! :biggrin:  Again fellas GRACIAS for the love and support, we'll keep workn like Krazy to maintain a pace like this.  :biggrin:
> Gotta thank Troy and the R.O Family for the big ass order. :biggrin:
> From Car Club Plaques,pendants,tow hitches (solid manufacturing no cheesy flimsy brackets here hahahah) beltbuckles and wheel chips we got what ur club needs!!!! KrazyKutting "takn over the world one account at a time!!!!"
> ...


Great Service and quick turn around... I see our new plaques are almost ready... :biggrin:


----------



## rilldillcustomz (Mar 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 26 2009, 05:05 PM~15194497
> *That time of week again.....KrazyKutting does it's best to roll out the Red Carpet VIP treatment to all it's growing customers and homies!!!!! Thanks again guys for Trustn and Support us!!! you guys are the best.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Man i'm lookn at this Red Carpet and noticing that there is still room for at least 10more plaques on it, hopefully one of these weeks we'll need to Carpets to layout the Krazy plaques we bang out week in and week out!!! :biggrin:
> ...



Hey Jonny this is Jose from amarillo I was needin 3 more Plaques, hit me up!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 5 2009, 11:38 AM~15274215
> *Great Service and quick turn around... I see our new plaques are almost ready... :biggrin:
> *


Lookin' good Wilson! I'm lovin' those impalas on the bottom.....Krazy Kutting to the top!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP JOHHNY!?! GONNA NEED TO PLACE ANOTHER ORDER SOON HOMIE!!!! AND LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU IN VEGAS!!!! 2 MORE DAYS AND WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 3 2009, 04:12 PM~15258552
> *KrazyKutting where we do our best to make our Kustomers Happy  :biggrin:
> Thanks again guys u guys are truly the best Kustomers a company could ask for , week in and week out u guys place ur orders and i love the fact that i get to speak to geniunely kool Happy customers and homies EVERYDAY!!!! GRACIAS for making what i love to do so enjoyable and exciting!! :biggrin:
> Finally filled up the Red "HOLLYWOOD" Carpet with my VIP clients awesome parts  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 5 2009, 11:35 AM~15271170
> *WOW!!!!!!! The rush b4 Vegas is AMAZING!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  as a kutter u DREAM about weeks like this where ur so busy kutting that time fly's and when u gather up ur parts kut u stare in amazement at what DISCIPLINE n MOTIVIATION are capable of, mixed in with the Krazy TRUST N SUPPORT  that our clients give us Week n and Week out!!!! :biggrin:  Again fellas GRACIAS for the love and support, we'll keep workn like Krazy to maintain a pace like this.  :biggrin:
> Gotta thank Troy and the R.O Family for the big ass order. :biggrin:
> From Car Club Plaques,pendants,tow hitches (solid manufacturing no cheesy flimsy brackets here hahahah) beltbuckles and wheel chips we got what ur club needs!!!! KrazyKutting "takn over the world one account at a time!!!!"
> ...


----------



## junnbug (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider85_@Sep 29 2009, 02:25 PM~15219676
> *dam nice ass caddy dude i'm lookin to get one like that
> *


I have one for sale 96 fleetwood $5000 contact me 634-3758


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I need prices on the pendants..... sent pm but havnt received a a reply... Im intrested if anyone on here has ordered them let me know the prices...



thanks




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up Homies, I'm at R N R customs n El Paso right now pikn up more orders with my homie Robert Rios. Big ass gracias to all my homies n Estillo CC for stayn true to KrazyKutting!!! Ritchie after vegas I got ur krazy project lined up carnal, ur gonna have to come down to Yuma drop off ur frame n pik up ur krazy ass one of akind Stripper Bikla!! 
Big props as well to the homie Domingo from Lubbock "Destino CC" for the big project for his company. N my R.O. Brother Jaime from Lubbock for overloading my truck with 2complete impala exterior moldings/trim for plating. Was a very successful trip to Texas Again n I'll b back n my office tomorrow morning have a Krazy amount of orders to Kut!!! Thanks again homies for the love n support!!!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 
* Gott dam!! Tight ass work,homie....
gonna have to get at you cats when
I get back from Iraq.......*


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

YAOOO JONNY I NEED A ALL GOLD ONE ~GET AT ME WIT UR PAYPAL ADDRESS~


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

damn johnnie u been kuttin like krazy well by now everyone knows who the best kutter realy is and they also know were to go if that want their shit krazy klean i know i have been more then saticfied with all the parts that i have ordered and i cant wait to see that new plaque when its all done how is the process comin along with that plaque


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Johnny its Chops from the EPT, give me a call bro. THanks, I need some work done.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!! All year long we've been WORKN our ass's off day in and dayout to try and keep pace with the KRAZY amount of orders that this shop gets........N from all of us that are involved in Karzicon and Krazykutting we THANK YOU guys sincerely for your support and trust, the love we're gettn is evident in the DIFFERENT homies and customers who leave their message on our topic thankin or inquiring bout placing orders. WE THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALWAYS KEEPIN OUR TOPIC AT THE TOP AND KEEPN THESE COMPANIES AT THE TOP AS WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 

2009 IS FAR FROM OVER AND WE'VE DONE WORK TO FILL 3YEARS CALENDARS!!!
WE'RE GOING TO KEEP THIS PACE TRU WINTER SO TO ALL OF YOU THAT ARE WAITING FOR UR BAD ASS KRAZYKUTTING PLAQUES THANKYOU GUYS AS SOON AS I GET BACK FROM VEGAS WE'LL BE ROCKN AND BANGN OUT PLAQUES. THANKS TO THE 10 CLUBS THAT NOW HAVE DEPOSITS FOR NEW PLAQUES, I'M LOVING THIS KRAZY FRENZY THAT YOU GUYS ARE KREATING!!!!!!!!

Mando was laughing this morning as we were moving the furniture out of my living room to place all our beautifull plaques throughout the floor.

Red "HOLLYWOOD" Carpet time again :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Of course I was laughing. other clowns just talk. Obvoiusly this show who is busy working and who is busy on the computer bullshitting. Wait and see all the cars with the Karz Icon treatment on custom parts and some paint.
1. Boneyard with a new crazy roof, Engraved rims, engraved bumpers, wheel stands, and a actuated front end.

2. SJ trokita with tons of custom parts everyone can see, ( good luck on the truck of the year title)

3. Freakshow with some new parts made by us front arms and bushing covers as well as all the old stuff that we made. ( the plate under the rear end we did not make someone that copied our plate made it for him, of well I guess everyone copies every now and then)

there will be tons of our parts all over the show and check out our new billet parts from my company Karz Icon we will be at the krazy kutting booth showing the future parts we will have, for g body's,big Body's and impalas.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Karzicon just finished fabricating my Krazy ass Krazykutting sign for Vegas :0 :biggrin: Get down Mando ur the shit homie, that sign looks frikn firme as hell!!! Gracias brother i have a feeling Vegas is gonna be a huge success and lookn forward to reaping the fruits of our hard labor and enjoying the badass Plaques n Karzicon parts we've made throughout the year. Really want to see Sam "Wild Mint" parts on full display. :0 :biggrin: 


















My wifey , gotta give her much love and thanks for her hard work as well always cleaning and packaging shippn out and keepn my Krazy busy ass organized. Thanks Liz it's been a hella of Year and we'll keep gettn better and better. :biggrin:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

how much for this fleetwood grill


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*GOT ANY CHROME 63 BUMPER BULLETS?OR GOLD?
PM ME A PRICE PLEASE*


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Oct 9 2009, 07:25 PM~15315158
> *how much for this fleetwood grill
> 
> 
> ...


me to thats
a bad ass grill PM me please


----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Johnny,

It's Randy of the Aztec Creations CC. Just sent you a PM.

Get back at me as ASAP.

Gracias!


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

mad props to KrazyKutting all the plaques look sicccc!!!!


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

damn homie u got alot of work done there i cant wait to continue to order more shit threw u guys how is that plaque coming along


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

Thanks again johnny!

:biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)




----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks for the plaque guys!


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Oct 9 2009, 06:25 PM~15315158
> *how much for this fleetwood grill
> 
> 
> ...


X2! PM me with price asap. Thanks!


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriden_@Oct 9 2009, 06:25 PM~15315158
> *how much for this fleetwood grill
> 
> 
> ...


PM ME WITH PRICE TOO HOMIE BAD ASS


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx+Oct 4 2009, 12:52 PM~15264507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat up Oso was real kool partying with u at the Stratoshpere and drinkn them Cold ass Coronas!!!! Hit me up cuando estes listo carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up D, ur pendant has been shipped out and ur boys will b kut this weekend. Thanks homie. 



> I need prices on the pendants..... sent pm but havnt received a a reply... Im intrested if anyone on here has ordered them let me know the prices...
> thanks
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> DALLAS TX


pm sent :biggrin: 



> :0 :0 :0 :0
> * Gott dam!! Tight ass work,homie....
> gonna have to get at you cats when
> I get back from Iraq.......*


  



> YAOOO JONNY I NEED A ALL GOLD ONE ~GET AT ME WIT UR PAYPAL ADDRESS~


What up Nick, hell yeah homie call me at the shop 928 726 2958 when ur ready.  



> damn johnnie u been kuttin like krazy well by now everyone knows who the best kutter realy is and they also know were to go if that want their shit krazy klean i know i have been more then saticfied with all the parts that i have ordered and i cant wait to see that new plaque when its all done how is the process comin along with that plaque


Nice, thanks for the support Jimmy can't wait to keep doing ur orders homie. :biggrin: 


> Johnny its Chops from the EPT, give me a call bro. THanks, I need some work done.


Was up Chops ya mero carnal. :biggrin: 



>


 :biggrin: 



> how much for this fleetwood grill


bigbody Grill Triple plated chrome 450.00 plus shippn and handling custom badge included. 



> *GOT ANY CHROME 63 BUMPER BULLETS?OR GOLD?
> PM ME A PRICE PLEASE*


200.00 Chrome and 240.00 Gold for a set of 2, let me know homie. 



> me to thats
> a bad ass grill PM me please


450.00 plus shippn and handling, thanks homie


> Johnny,
> 
> It's Randy of the Aztec Creations CC. Just sent you a PM.
> 
> ...


Was up Randy should be done this Friday. thanks for being patient brother.  



> mad props to KrazyKutting all the plaques look sicccc!!!!


Gracias brother, thanks for the order. 



> damn homie u got alot of work done there i cant wait to continue to order more shit threw u guys how is that plaque coming along


 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAGGD+Oct 12 2009, 11:32 AM~15332155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


450.00 plus shippn and handling. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up fellas, just wanted to thank EVERYONE that stopped by the Krazykutting/Karzicon booth in VEGAS and slapped hands with us and placed orders. :biggrin: Especially my homie from Japan that nearly wiped out my inventory :0 :biggrin: We had no idea how thristy our lowriding community was for backn plates and billet parts, we'll make sure we're always tripled inventoried of what we took to Vegas. Look forward to a busy Winter and we're gearing up for 2010 to be another strong memorable year. Thank you guys, we're already been busy kuttn away a bunch of plaques,pendants and bike parts will post up at end of week. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

ke onda johnny ! hows my midwest placa going carnal let me know thanks.. again :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up fellas, again man thanks a million for the continued support and thank you to all our customers for being patient. I've been gettn calls like krazy for plaques and we'll keep doing our best to service Everyone. Have a ton of more stuff to kut this week so i'll be postn up a bunch more orders. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LIKE HOW THE T IS THE CENTER WHERE THE PENDANT WILL BE THE HOLDER FOR THE CHAIN ON AZTEC CREATIONS CHARM,THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD FOR US TOO OFF OF THE "T" :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 5 2009, 07:54 PM~15278078
> *Lookin' good Wilson! I'm lovin' those impalas on the bottom.....Krazy Kutting to the top!
> *


Thanks for the recommendation Charlie...  

TTT</span>[/b]</span> for Krazy Kutting!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 16 2009, 07:36 AM~15377548
> *Thanks for the recommendation Charlie...
> 
> TTT</span>*</span> for Krazy Kutting!
> [/b]



Can't wait to see the engraved ones.....  see you guys on sunday Wilson!

Krazzzy To The Top!!!


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

how much for some oldsmobile knock off signs chip???


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

TTT FOR SOME BADASS WORK


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

I spy da plaques..................


----------



## Puro Sabor 63 (Aug 14, 2008)

Whats up Johnny, this is Robert from Odessa, Tx. que esta pasando con mis A-arms call me let me nkow something


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

What up Johny nice meeting you in Vegas and can't wait for the next pendant!!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Aloha to Johnny and the whole Krew! Just can't wait to
see how the all chromed engraved pendants come out. Pm sent with an additional order.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR KRAZYKUTTING :thumbsup:


----------



## junnbug (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 14 2009, 07:22 PM~15358794
> *What up fellas, just wanted to thank EVERYONE that stopped by the Krazykutting/Karzicon booth in VEGAS and slapped hands with us and placed orders.  :biggrin:  Especially my homie from Japan that nearly wiped out my inventory  :0  :biggrin:  We had no idea how thristy our lowriding community was for backn plates and billet parts, we'll make sure we're always tripled inventoried of what we took to Vegas. Look forward to a busy Winter and we're gearing up for 2010 to be another strong memorable year. Thank you guys, we're already been busy kuttn away a bunch of plaques,pendants and bike parts will post up at end of week. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Say lil player the real one is talkin, Shut the hell up and check this out. Got to get my stuff cause i'm going to bust out hard as a bitch and see some people up in Vegas no more bull shittin I'm ready hope you and all your crew is ready for all my shit, keep up the good work much love big boy!!! :biggrin: </span>


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 20 2009, 12:45 PM~15414635
> *Aloha to Johnny and the whole Krew! Just can't wait to
> see how the all chromed engraved pendants come out. Pm sent with an additional order.
> *



wassup Charlie this Keola, your guys new plaques look sicccc, mad props to Krazy Kutting for the awesome work they do...........


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Wassup Keola....can't wait to see your guys new plaques too! Should turn out awesome..the krazy krew do some bad ass work!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL MEROMERO+Oct 14 2009, 07:11 PM~15359456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up big triple O.G. triple triple, hell yeah Big Vic always my pleasure doing work for u homie and was real kool choppn it up with u n Vegas carnal. Ur pendants will be kut out by weeks end. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE+Oct 16 2009, 10:36 AM~15377548-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Olivos que pasa brother, simon on my next trip to West Texas i'm delivering them to you and discussing more biz. Gracias Robert. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built+Oct 19 2009, 07:14 PM~15406502-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh shitt, its the return of the MackDaddy!!! Was Caddilackn pimp, yo Junior cmon player u know Karzicon and KrazyKutting ALWAYS has its sleeves rolled up and boots strapped on !!!!! Ur Caddy will get the Platinum treatment for 2010 so we'll go over some details this week and next week or so when i go back to Texas we'll be breakn bread :0 u know that Olive Garden soft chewy Fat type of bread :biggrin: Orale pues Junior keep stackn them chips homie and do me a favor.......STOP askn that waitress at Bushidos questions bout me fool hahaha just go eat ur Sushi and stop being nosy,lol yeah n ur welcom bout me introducing you to Sushi now u over there every week orderin straight off the menu from the Cook and sippn on Saki and gulpn Sapporo's :biggrin: Alright homeboy can't wait to hangout with you.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

YOU GOT ANY OLDSMOBILE CHIPS?? I SAW THE OTHERS YOU MADE AND THEY LOOK DOPE!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Prices are still better than ever and them peeps that are ordering in quantity's of 5or more know exactly what i'm talkn bout. :0 :biggrin: Holler at yo boy KrazyKutting he's real deal Holyfield when it comes to plaques. :biggrin: Love what i do and do what i Love. 
Big thanks to Drea and the homies from Midnite Memories for ordering 16plaques and 10pendants and some Jumbo plaques to come. 









Big thanks to Jesse from SA TX comn tru by way of recomendation from the homeboy John SARollerz :biggrin: Thanks Jesse for the 10plaques homie and my new KrazyKutting shirt will be included in your package as well as a grip of biz cards to pass out in SA Tejas. Gracias homies








Also thanks to Sam Ourtime S.D Cali for the repeat order 
Oscar from Diego as well Blvd Rollers repeat order

To Renee and Austin from OurStyle Pecos Tejas, gracias carnales for the strong support and trust to be ur kuttn source. :biggrin: Austin ur gonna love the bike parts that Sam designed for u homie and ur pedals,sprocket and steering wheel will look sick to match them parts. :biggrin:

Have 12more plaque from OurStyle to kut today and 8pendants for them as well
2plaques for Slo Low kreations
like 40 pendants to kut for differnt homies
LowLife repeat order
Happy times

N 4other clubs that are sendn me artwork for there plaques, i REALLY appreciate the love and support and we'll Always keep workn hard to deliver and come through for everyone!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HECHO CON ORGULLO :thumbsup:


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

dam bro thanks for the props cant wait tell i have that plaque in my ride....TO THE TOP FOR JOHNNY AND KRAZY KUTTING....


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Oct 22 2009, 05:32 PM~15438052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to you and ur members homie i appreciate loyal customer alot and am always down to hook u guys up with whatever metal work you homies need.  Place ur order and i Always deliver homie!!!!


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

Thanks to you and ur members homie i appreciate loyal customer alot and am always down to hook u guys up with whatever metal work you homies need.  Place ur order and i Always deliver homie!!!!
[/quote]

simon johnny u a good guy bro cant wait to meet you at the indoor show....KRAZY KUTTING TO THE TOP.............OUR TIME CAR CLUB


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

any updates on my gold a arms or grill for htown majicos? by da way da pendant looks sick bro big thanx 2 krazy kutting


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

any updates on my gold a arms or grill for htown majicos? by da way da pendant looks sick bro big thanx 2 krazy kutting


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

any updates on my gold a arms or grill for htown majicos? by da way da pendant looks sick bro big thanx 2 krazy kutting


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

:dunno: pendant?? Unicos c.c.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up fellas, dayummm we've been hella busy this week Cading and Kutting. I promise i'll post up the 30plus Car Club plaques i kut this week and am still kutting tomorrow morning and afternoon :0 :biggrin: Not to mention the 50 plus pendants i'm kutting as well :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Thats a GRIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! of kutting and not to mention the bike parts,backplates, Kustom KrazyKutting Pendant inventory :0 (that my Engraver Jaime C will be gettn busy on ) so yeah i apologize to everyone who i havn't returned their call or been able to collect money from i know theres alot of you out there to establish a relationship with KrazyKutting and we're THANKFULL!!!! for it. Please bear with me fellas i'll get to EVERYONE and we'll all be happy doing business together!!!! From ur premiere Lowrider Kutting Source we thank you guys for keeping the Heat going in the usually slow winter season!!! ALL DAY EVERY DAY WE MAKING THINGS HAPPEN N LITTLE OL YUMA AZ!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Big thanks to Mario Mercado Elite Fresno chpt for his constant orders all year and the KARZICON parts he's havn Mando make for next :0 :biggrin: Caddy looked real clean in Vegas!!!!







3


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 24 2009, 09:00 PM~15457354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hellzzz yeah Charlie!!!!!!!!! lookn callleeeeennn brother, can't wait till we go visit my wifes family in Hawaii and hang out with my Hawaiian homie!!!!


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 25 2009, 12:00 AM~15457354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real gud Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 24 2009, 07:00 PM~15457354
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good, wish I was there that day but will guarantee be at the next one.........cheehooo


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 25 2009, 01:09 AM~15457786
> *Big thanks to Mario Mercado Elite Fresno chpt for his constant orders all year and the KARZICON parts he's havn Mando make for next  :0  :biggrin:  Caddy looked real clean in Vegas!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH WOULD A MIRROR RUN LIKE THAT?
PM ME PLS.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Yess Sirrr we're finding our rythm and We promise we'll keep gettn better and better. Gotta thank ALL our Layitlow customers for being the Best Customers a Company could ask for :biggrin: :biggrin: Day in and Day out you guys call us and close deals everyday!!!!!!!!!!! Its amazing the love and support we get from all of u guys even the ones that don't log on to layitlow that much, we sincerely THANKYOU guys and we Appreciate the support and trust u guys honor us with every week!!!! 

32plaques this week we cut out for different clubs, n NO we're not tired at all we could of cut out EASY another 60 or so items.....oh wait we did cut out 60plus pendants :0 :biggrin: will post em up in a bit. Thanks again for admiring our work and please continue to come back and spread the word bout YOUR guys Premiere Lowriding Kutting Source = KRAZYKUTTING!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










































































SPECIAL THANKS TO MY EAST COAST HOMIE THAT ARE CALLIN MORE AND MORE FREQUENTLY TO PLACE THEM ORDERS :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

ay whats up johny thanks for doin that 1 plaque for us most ppl wont do that u kno...and we'll be in touch awhole lot more just tryn to get shit set up around here and tryn to show people from killeen that stickers are gay n need to jump to big boy status...thanks for everything bro...o and them bullets look CLEAN AS HELL on the 63 we got out here


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88_@Oct 25 2009, 07:08 PM~15463318
> *ay whats up johny thanks for doin that 1 plaque for us most ppl wont do that u kno...and we'll be in touch awhole lot more just tryn to get shit set up around here and tryn to show people from killeen that stickers are gay n need to jump to big boy status...thanks for everything bro...o and them bullets look CLEAN AS HELL  on the 63 we got out here
> *


What up big Matt, hell yeah player ur welcome brother. I really appreciate the constant support and orders u've been placn with us homie, keep it up and anything u need just holler at yo boy. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Yess Sirrr we're finding our rythm and We promise we'll keep gettn better and better. Gotta thank ALL our Layitlow customers for being the Best Customers a Company could ask for :biggrin: :biggrin: Day in and Day out you guys call us and close deals everyday!!!!!!!!!!! Its amazing the love and support we get from all of u guys even the ones that don't log on to layitlow that much, we sincerely THANKYOU guys and we Appreciate the support and trust u guys honor us with every week!!!! 

32plaques this week we cut out for different clubs, n NO we're not tired at all we could of cut out EASY another 60 or so items.....oh wait we did cut out 60plus pendants :0 :biggrin: will post em up in a bit. Thanks again for admiring our work and please continue to come back and spread the word bout YOUR guys Premiere Lowriding Kutting Source = KRAZYKUTTING!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










































































SPECIAL THANKS TO MY EAST COAST HOMIE THAT ARE CALLIN MORE AND MORE FREQUENTLY TO PLACE THEM ORDERS :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Sorry guys had to Repost this :biggrin: I LOVE lookn at it. :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 25 2009, 09:10 PM~15463340
> *What up big Matt, hell yeah player ur welcome brother. I really appreciate the constant support and orders u've been placn with us homie, keep it up and anything u need just holler at yo boy.  :biggrin:
> *


o no problem its all in the lifestyle everyone gotta help everyone out these days..but im hopen well get the ball rollin awhole lot faster scince everyone ive talkd to n who have seen the plaques are wantn them now


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up fellas, Thanks again for the oppurtunity to week in and week out be THEE the number One Premier Lowrider Kutting Source :biggrin: :biggrin: here at KrazyKutting we don't bullshit when we say we're busy we ARE busy :0 :biggrin: 
Love this frantic pace and i'm ready and able to pick it up a notch :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Fell a little short of my goal for 60pendants this week  50pendants ain't bad though, still have 30 orders to kut this upcoming week :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Check out the pendants layed out beautifully on my new KrazyKutting shirt DESIGNED by the homie Sam "Showbound" and printed by InkedCity , great job fellas on the logo and the stickers are bad ass!!!!!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT :wave: PUTTIN OUT SOME AWSOME WORKLIKE ALWAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

hey johnny just got my pendant badass dude can't wait to order more keep up the crazy work


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 25 2009, 10:37 PM~15465748
> *What up fellas, Thanks again for the oppurtunity to week in and week out be THEE the number One Premier Lowrider Kutting Source  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  here at KrazyKutting we don't bullshit when we say we're busy we ARE busy  :0  :biggrin:
> Love this frantic pace and i'm ready and able to pick it up a notch :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i highly recomend Krazy Kutting.he always keeps me informed on whats going on. i wouldnt go any where else for my my parts. :thumbsup: keep up the good work guys


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)




----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

are you in az?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 25 2009, 10:37 PM~15465748
> *What up fellas, Thanks again for the oppurtunity to week in and week out be THEE the number One Premier Lowrider Kutting Source  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  here at KrazyKutting we don't bullshit when we say we're busy we ARE busy  :0  :biggrin:
> Love this frantic pace and i'm ready and able to pick it up a notch :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :uh: DAMMMM,QUE SI TE AVENTASTES,SE MIRAN CHINGON CARNAL!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MEMBER,I SAYS MENDEZ,EL OTRO DISE MADRID,MY GOD SON'S GONNA LOOK LIKE ALITTLE BADASS WITH HIS PENDANT!!


----------



## philly13 (Mar 9, 2007)

HEY BRO U DID A GREAT JOB ON THE ROYAL INDIVIDUALS PENDANT CANT WAIT TILL ITS FINISHED KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Karzicons recent work  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  Posting these pics up for my Biz partner and Brother In Law, Mando Gonzalez.  Showing just a little teaser of what Karzicon is capable of and even though Vegas is over (huge success) Karzicon isn't takn anytime off, they're already bangin work out and got a SICK lineup of Karz bustin out for 2010  :0  :biggrin:  Keep ut the good work Mando and Karzicon Krew!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mando liked this Gbody that a customer brought us for work so much that he bought it off the customer.  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Already gettn busy on it. 









Karzicon wasn't bullshittn when they told me they were running a 1000 dumps custom ball milled logos on them from Impala,Caddy,Lincoln,Oldsmobile to a few other suprises. 

















Homie's JB from Dallas trokita gettn the Karzicon touch, lot of progress on this badboy in past couple weeks.

















Sick ass Karzicon A-arms extended,molded and Gold plated for the HTown Houston homies.
























I'm sorry but Karzicon welding/fabricating skills is the TIGHTEST!!! Hands Down the Craftsmanship is theeee Finest!!!

























Roger gettn busy on Mando's 31 (dam Mando how many ranflas u got player????)








Lil homie Fabian gettn busy on the grinder cleanin up the a-arms, we startem young round here and we mold our teammates into Playmakers!!!!









Karzicon thanks its awesome customers and homies for there support, keep the momentum coming fellas!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustom_caddi88+Oct 25 2009, 07:16 PM~15463395-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wat up Reese I already have Sam "show-bound" (my homie homie) workn on ur file player he'll be in contact with u and TRUST me ALWAYS comes tru on Artwork. U'll be VERY satisfied Reese and Thank you for the trust in coming to KrazyKutting!!


> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55+Oct 26 2009, 03:25 PM~15471955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah player thanks for the props ur pendant will look sickkkkk engraved and 2tone gold/chrome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some badass KrazyKutting plaques we shipped out today!!!! Thanks for the orders homies and thanks to 

Martin Illusions CC for the Lapel Pin order :0 
Ruben Most Hated Plaque order :biggrin: 
Richard Phoenix bike parts order
Kelly Plaque order
Mana from Virginia plaque order
Robert Rios Estillo order ALWAYS ALWAYS keepn me busy!!! Cant wait to kick it with my LOYAL Tejas homeboys in Odessa at Tejano Super Show :0 :biggrin:N yes i'm takn a trailer to bring back all the work ya'll are already calln me bout. 
Anthony New Mexico repeat order
Troy R.O. CEO my partner for the repeat order and hookn me up on some marketing items :0 :biggrin: 

Also the 5other inquiries bout plaques that i got today, i'll get to u guys asap so we can lock in those deposits and get the plaques rolln :biggrin: :biggrin: Man ya'll keepn little ol Yuma AZ busssssssyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 25 2009, 11:37 PM~15465748
> *What up fellas, Thanks again for the oppurtunity to week in and week out be THEE the number One Premier Lowrider Kutting Source  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  here at KrazyKutting we don't bullshit when we say we're busy we ARE busy  :0  :biggrin:
> Love this frantic pace and i'm ready and able to pick it up a notch :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Whats up Johnny the pendents look badass and the homies can't wait to show them off at Los Magnificos car show Thanks Empire Car Club


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Again i can't say enuff bout the homie SAM SALAZAR's skillz,ambition and personality but i will say Sam ur designs n ideas are sickkk!!!! Bro to me makn time to rap with u is hella fun. Both Tony and I are proud and honored to consider u our teammate and friend. Keep up the sick work Sam ur skillz and hard work will pay off big time player, TRUST ME. Thanks again for everything u do for us G.

Lone Star Brand bike parts brought to you by TNT!!!!!!


































Homies hookn up Homies!!!!!!!!!!!
OH YEAH BY THE WAY SAM "show-bound" designed All of KRAZYKUTTINGS LOGO FROM BUSINESS CARDS,BANNERS,STICKERS AND ALL OF MY SHIRTS!!!!! UR MEDIA PACKAGE IS TOO GOOD OF AN OFFER HOPEFULLY I CAN GET U MORE WORK BUDDY.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR SUM BADASS MACHIN'IN RITE HERE :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low v_@Oct 26 2009, 05:36 PM~15473439
> *Whats up Johnny the pendents look badass and the homies can't wait to show them off at Los Magnificos car show Thanks Empire Car Club
> *


Wut up Vincent, hell yeah homie thanks i still have one more to kut for u the 6"pendant i'll kut it out this week player. N yes they'll look bad ass for Magnificos. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Oct 26 2009, 07:00 PM~15474568
> *TTMFT FOR SUM BADASS MACHIN'IN RITE HERE :thumbsup:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


Gracias Big Vic we work hard to get better and better at our craft. :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

Sick ass Karzicon A-arms extended,molded and Gold plated for the HTown Houston homies.
























I'm sorry but Karzicon welding/fabricating skills is the TIGHTEST!!! Hands Down the Craftsmanship is theeee Finest!!!

























:0 :0 :0 :0 DAMN MY A ARMS LOOK FUCKIN CLEAN DAZ WUZ UP THANX 4 DA HARD WORK


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 26 2009, 10:25 PM~15476811
> *Wut up Vincent, hell yeah homie thanks i still have one more to kut for u the 6"pendant i'll kut it out this week player. N yes they'll look bad ass for Magnificos. :biggrin:
> Gracias Big Vic we work hard to get better and better at our craft.  :biggrin:
> *


hey hoime, trying to reach you on e-mail, pm and phone. it;s reese from monday who needed to club plauqes.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 9 2009, 06:12 PM~15314745
> *Karzicon just finished fabricating my Krazy ass Krazykutting sign for Vegas  :0  :biggrin:  Get down Mando ur the shit homie, that sign looks frikn firme as hell!!! Gracias brother i have a feeling Vegas is gonna be a huge success and lookn forward to reaping the fruits of our hard labor and enjoying the badass Plaques n Karzicon parts we've made throughout the year. Really want to see Sam "Wild Mint" parts on full display. :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

Do you guys do engraving??


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Oct 27 2009, 10:14 AM~15480306
> *hey hoime, trying to reach you on e-mail, pm and phone. it;s reese from monday who needed to club plauqes.
> *


sorry homie. I didnt see where you already responded to my pmed. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jul 28 2009, 09:38 PM~14611335
> *
> 
> 
> ...













THANKS FELLAS


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55+Oct 27 2009, 09:56 AM~15480690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niccccceee!!!!!! Talked to Henry from Viejitos on Sat nite and he said he'd post up some pics this week of the parts Karzicon fabricated for the Trokita!!! Looked magnificent in Vegas all "Gleeeeemy and Shinnny" can't wait for them klean ass pics. :biggrin: 


Gotta thank the homie Ruben from Most Hated Car Club Southern Colorado for his order, will kut the bike plaques and pendants by the time i get back from TX this weekend. There gonna look sick Ruben fully engraved and 2tone gold/chrome :0 :biggrin: gracias again carnal. 

Thanks to Troy for all thee R.O. orders he places, 3 going to Sweden and 1 for Paul Wall we're gonna Fully Engrave and 2tone Gold/Chrome with Kustom KrazyKutting Ball Milled logo on back of silouhette plaque gonna be R.O's first 3triple stacked plaque, gotta make 3 identical ones for Mando as well that say Karzicon on the back :0 gotta make that look KrazyTight for the boss :biggrin: 

Austin gracias tambien carnal for all ur orders homie, can't wait to chill with u guys in Odessa. Remember homie i'm ready to come back home with a Big Ass Uhaul if i have to for all that chrome undercarriage work. :cheesy: 

Gotta a grip of orders to still kut so please KEEP me busier!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 24 2009, 11:09 PM~15457786
> *Big thanks to Mario Mercado Elite Fresno chpt for his constant orders all year and the KARZICON parts he's havn Mando make for next  :0  :biggrin:  Caddy looked real clean in Vegas!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
badass


----------



## ronnie g (Jan 16, 2009)

WORD UP JOHNNY PLACA LOOKIN FIRME


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 27 2009, 08:51 PM~15487529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 29 2009, 09:14 AM~15502434
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: SIK!!!!


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 29 2009, 10:05 AM~15503530
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: SIK!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO,JUST TRYING TO REPRESENT


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Oct 29 2009, 02:54 PM~15505972
> *THANKS BRO,JUST TRYING TO REPRESENT
> *


ALL DAY EVERYDAY


----------



## deavila81 (Feb 3, 2009)

hey johny just wanted to drop by and let you know we got our plaques in today they look BAD ASSS homie nice work from SIT-N-LOW C.C


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

damn johnny i cant believe how sick my plaque and switch plate and backin plates are i thought they were in clean in the pics but the pics are only half as clean as they are when u r face to face with it my shit is clean i get compliments on my shit everyday and they who cut it and i tell the u did so i hope that helps bring even more business to you i cant wait to get settled in and then start orderin more shit but the loads


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

a few jobs done by Karz Icon with the help of krazy kutting for Vegas.
SJ trokita will post more later right now my favorite truck competing it is the best flowing truck I have ever seen we only made parts for it and it was built in San jose.
























Freak show jack stands rotores and knockoffs
















79 grill all metal all polished in pieces then tigged then chromed out come priceless no yellowing not even in the honey comb.


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 30 2009, 02:22 PM~15516779
> *a few jobs done by Karz Icon with the help of krazy kutting for Vegas.
> SJ trokita will post more later right now my favorite truck competing it is the best flowing truck I have ever seen we only made parts for it and it was built in San jose.
> 
> ...



dayum das some sic ass work right there!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

hey johnny what's going on happy halloween to u guy's out there and to ur family be safe trick or treating man seein this pic's u guy's b putting up is sicking lookin how u guy's coming along with my boy pendant ?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Oct 28 2009, 02:55 AM~15489837
> *Gotta thank the homie Ruben from Most Hated Car Club Southern Colorado for his order, will kut the bike plaques and pendants by the time i get back from TX this weekend.  There gonna look sick Ruben fully engraved and 2tone gold/chrome  :0  :biggrin: gracias again carnal.
> 
> 
> ...


Ooweee I can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## kustom_caddi88 (May 17, 2008)

whats crackn johnny...man whats it take for a homie to get a shirt around her???


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Johnny here are some pictures Of Bike rims in Vegas that we fabricated.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Parts and plaques made for Speedy's cadi for Vegas. I'll post more vegas pictures of fresh Jobs done that we did not show because we were to busy being killed by the competition. right, I have about 20 more pics I'll post some every other day


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 2 2009, 07:12 PM~15542103
> *Parts and plaques made for Speedy's cadi for Vegas. I'll post more vegas pictures of fresh Jobs done that we did not show because we were to busy being killed by the competition. right, I have about 20 more pics I'll post some every other day
> 
> 
> ...


   clean ass work


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HIS PLACA LOOKS HEELA CLEANN BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

TTT and much <span style=\'color:red\'>"KREW"!  </span></span></span></span>


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

Clean work homie. Im going to hit you up for a placa soon, i just need to settle on a name.. hey uce, rollerz only and lifestyle all started some where lol i'll be in touch!


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey johnnie whats up bro just wonderin about the plaque and if u got it cut out yet bro we are dien to get this plaque its gonna be krazy as hell homie


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex+Nov 2 2009, 07:12 PM~15542103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charlie, as Always Gracias for the work brother and i got another order from another club in Hawaii. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by tko_818+Nov 4 2009, 02:13 AM~15557705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will b kut out this week Jimmy, thanks homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Just got in my Captains Chair from ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL trip to what feels more and more like hood WEST TEXAS!!!!!!!!! Gotta thank the homie Domingo from Destino CC in Lubbock for the connect on Chrome Plating his companys Big Ass sign they did for a local college out there that thing is gonna look chingon on the monument they built for it in front of the college i drove by it and its gonna blind people in Levellands :biggrin: couldn't of done it without our Big Player Partner Speedy (always always comes tru like a playmaker). My homie Sam Salazar in Lubbock TX thanks for all the work and moves u make for KrazyKutting ur a real asset to KrazyKutting and i can't thank u enuff, ur skills are phenomenal :biggrin: 
Nick Sr for inviting me to his Radio Show to promote KrazyKutting being in Odessa,TX for the Tejano Super Show (we'll have a Krazy vendor booth) Robert Olivos,David Leal, Joe and Alma for the great lunch at Margaritas restaurant (great Tex-Mex food) n of course Robert for the orders he placed and Alma, Gracias. N last but not least my homeboy Junior for Always rolln out the red carpet for his boy and loadn us up on work, thanks to all my West Texas gente for their love and support cant wait for Nov 22 weekend. :biggrin: 


Alrighty back to ROLLN UP THE SLEEVES AND STRAPPN THE BOOTS ON FIRME!!! 
Beautifull KrazyKutting plaques being shipped out to their respective owners :biggrin: Have to do group shots instead of postn one up everyday during the week,lol. 
















































































Thanks again homies for the orders, and THANKS to all the orders i got paypaled this weekend for new orders!!!! Gonna kut out a GRIP of orders this week. :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

looking good homie, any word on the pendant and switch plate?


----------



## smokeedos (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 4 2009, 09:45 AM~15559258
> *Just got in my Captains Chair from ANOTHER SUCCESSFUL trip to what feels more and more like hood WEST TEXAS!!!!!!!!! Gotta thank the homie Domingo from Destino CC in Lubbock for the connect on Chrome Plating his companys Big Ass sign they did for a local college out there that thing is gonna look chingon on the monument they built for it in front of the college i drove by it and its gonna blind people in Levellands  :biggrin: couldn't of done it without our Big Player Partner Speedy (always always comes tru like a playmaker). My homie Sam Salazar in Lubbock TX thanks for all the work and moves u make for KrazyKutting ur a real asset to KrazyKutting and i can't thank u enuff, ur skills are phenomenal  :biggrin:
> Nick Sr for inviting me to his Radio Show to promote KrazyKutting being in Odessa,TX for the Tejano Super Show (we'll have a Krazy vendor booth) Robert Olivos,David Leal, Joe and Alma for the great lunch at Margaritas restaurant (great Tex-Mex food) n of course Robert for the orders he placed and Alma, Gracias. N last but not least my homeboy Junior for Always rolln out the red carpet for his boy and loadn us up on work, thanks to all my West Texas gente for their love and support cant wait for Nov 22 weekend.  :biggrin:
> Alrighty back to ROLLN UP THE SLEEVES AND STRAPPN THE BOOTS ON FIRME!!!
> ...


 :0 you are still getting down.all the orders and you never fail to impress


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

AY JONNY CAN YA PM ME UR SELL NUMBER BRO I GOOTTA ASK YA A FEW DETAILED QUESTIONS 5MINS TOPS~
THANKS HOMIE~ :biggrin:


----------



## SHABEE (Nov 5, 2009)

THIS YA BOI MARSHAWN BBCC GOOD LOOKIN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Smoke Signal sent uffin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest+Nov 4 2009, 12:53 PM~15561014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Almost Vic, thanks again carnal for all ur support. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Found out when i was in Texas this weekend that Mario Mercado's Caddy 82' took Best Traditional in Vegas this year , big props to Mario and all who contributed to that beautifull caddy. Karzicon had the pleasure of making him a few bad ass parts on the firme ranfla. :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 

Billet Mirror with kustom mirror and Elite Hand Engraved.....already have 2sold :biggrin: 

















Custom molded Metal sleeves/cup for Coils









Aztec dragon kut/engraved/plated/pressed out of aluminum  









My favorite were these Caddy inserts out of aluminum as dash inserts. :biggrin: 









Big thanks Elite Car Club n especially Mario M. and Manuel C. from Merced for reppn Karzicon nicely with kustom parts :biggrin: gotta get the pics from Mando of Strictly Business lookn sweeet with them parts. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

This is one of the many projects i delivered Personally while i was in Texas. They should be unveiling it this week at the college, looked beautifull....our partner Speedy sure does come tru week in and week out. :biggrin: 









Spent a nice afternoon with my homies from Taste Of Latin C.C. earlier with Robert Olivos and David Leal and the fellas at Central Collision in Odessa TX, had a nice lunch with Nick Sr,Robert,David,Joe and Alma after being on the local radio show with Nick Sr (lots of fun plugging KrazyKutting's booth for Tejano Super Show) then chopped it up with Nick Jr we're we walked his cleeeeaaann Lincoln that Karzicon had the pleasure of doing some bad ass work for from Kustom Karzicon grill, to engraving mirrors,castlegrill,door handles and few other items. Not to mention the future parts that we're workn on for Nick Jr's "latino heat" 

Ranfla took Best of Show in El Paso two weeks ago and also grabbed Best ENGRAVING :0 :biggrin: big shout out and props to Jaime C. :biggrin: 
















So proud of this grill i had to get my mug with it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









Earlier in the day chilln with David and Robert in the shop while they were busy puttn on some sick accesories on "Puro Sabor" 63' that took Best Of Show at Tejano Super Show last year and is lookn to repeat this year with a little help from Karzicon again. :0 :biggrin: 










Big gigantic THANK YOU to my homies in Tejas that always show a player love and always send him home with tons of work and a smile. :biggrin: 


Alrighty been busy in the KrazyKutting lab Caddn,Drawin,responding to pm's,emails,texts,phonecalls :biggrin: :biggrin: Thank you guys. :biggrin: 

Few items I kut out today, gracias to Stephen in Bay Area for his order lookn forward to doing the other project for u bike soon homie. 

Ruben and his member fro Most Hated CC in So. Colorado :biggrin: 

Vincent in Houston for his constant orders.

Freddy Legions in Brawley for his rimz order.  

Gonna be a Krazy BUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSY Fri,SAT n SUNDAY round here :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

What up Johnny just stoppin by to see if my pendant has been cut. Also lookin real good everytime I check this page it amazes the work yall do.


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Oct 23 2009, 01:32 PM~15446865
> *any updates on my gold a arms or grill for htown majicos?  by da way da pendant looks  sick bro big thanx 2 krazy kutting
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 5 2009, 11:44 PM~15579098
> *Wuz up Charlie, almost homie this weekend it'll be kut out.  :biggrin:
> Wat up carnal, u guys should be recieving ur firme placas tomorrow afternoon. Tell Sammy i said big thanks again.  :biggrin:
> Wat up Nick , can't find my old cell with ur number brother. but call me tomorrow morning at the shop 928 750 2324 or pm me ur number and i'll call u bro.  :biggrin:
> ...


 :uh: NO PROBLEM BRO,PATIENCE IS VIRTUE,EVEN THE BADDEST OF THE CRAFTSMENS TAKE THIER TIME TOGET IT RIGHT THE FIRST TIME


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 6 2009, 05:48 PM~15586111
> *
> *


 You got your a-arms ? Grill still on schedule for your show. Thanks for all the work H town Majicos. let su know about those rear ends you wanted next

Mando


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 6 2009, 09:36 PM~15588245
> *You got your a-arms ? Grill still on schedule for your show. Thanks for all the work H town Majicos. let su know about those rear ends you wanted next
> 
> Mando
> *


yeah homie dey look fuckin clean all my homies askin where i got em done n thanx i juz wanna make it 2 da show with the new grill thanx


----------



## $moneymaker$ (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 7 2009, 11:09 AM~15591407
> *yeah homie dey look fuckin clean all my homies askin where i got em done n thanx i juz wanna make it 2 da show  with  the new grill thanx
> *


n yeah i let u know wuz up with the rear ends pretty soon


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $moneymaker$_@Nov 7 2009, 11:10 AM~15591415
> *n yeah i let u  know wuz up with the rear ends  pretty soon
> *


Thanks we appreciate the work.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 5 2009, 10:55 PM~15579208
> *Found out when i was in Texas this weekend that Mario Mercado's Caddy 82' took Best Traditional in Vegas this year , big props to Mario and all who contributed to that beautifull caddy. Karzicon had the pleasure of making him a few bad ass parts on the firme ranfla.  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> 
> Billet Mirror with kustom mirror and Elite Hand Engraved.....already have 2sold  :biggrin:
> ...


Im gonna be getting with you soon on my rear end for my cutty. Greg De Alba spoke to you guys about it already.

:biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey. Johnny can you give me a call. I need to get a fully engraved grill made for a 94 lincoln and a bunch of other patts. Call me when ever you get a chance day or night it


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6+Nov 6 2009, 05:50 PM~15586120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Tim, kool homie will do . Just in case i get slammed with work and calls (TYPICALL) call me if u like 928 726 2958 at the shop. Check out ur pendant im bout to post it up. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alrighty, another Week Another great performance by Krazykutting and Karzicon. :biggrin: Thanks again to all our Great Customers who we geniunely cherish so much, to the point that we actually enjoy talkn to u guys and REMEMBER and acknowdelge u guys by your actual name not ur screen name,lol. So Thanks again guys you guys are keepn the heat going out in the desert. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


All plaques say essshhhheeeezzz for the camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Rocky Castro, gracias for the order homie here part of it the rest should be making its way with me to Odessa next week. 

















Gotta thank Oso out in High Desert for his order and being patient as well. :biggrin: 









Anthony in NM gracias carnal for the trust and support condsidering u Almost went somewhere else to get ur plaques made :0 hahaha u made the right choice brother Trustn Krazykutting to handle ur beautifull placas. :biggrin: 









Hector gracias for the repeat order brother, lookn forward to bangin out a bunch more plaques for u guys.









My homie Marshawn , thanks to u and ur members for the plaque and pendant order G. Ya'll gonna be lookn real fly out in LV.  

















Tim in NM gracias as well and look forward to doing alot of biz homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Norm in TX gracias for the nice plaque order and ur pendant is coming along bro, just waitn to get the backpiece back from Engraving and it'll look sick. 









Austin,Renee and Mike thanks homies for the support and love ya'll been giving KrazyKutting. Its my pleasure taking good care of you guys and look forward to chilln at Tejano Super Show. :biggrin: 

















Drea thank you and ur memebers for their big order of plaques and pendants, look forward to doing that Jumbo plaque we talked about. :biggrin: 

















Sam "showbound" thanks homie for the constant work and help , ur a great ally to have and look forward to future biz with u homie. 









Vincent in Houston gracias for the order ur 6in pendant will be ready on Frid. :biggrin: 









Robert Rios, what can i say ur straight turnin into my number one constant client ordering plaques,engraving,plating every single week!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gracias carnal i always enjoy chilln at your shop and checkn out the bad ass work ur puttn out as well. :biggrin: 









Wow looks like Krazykutting really has some great clients in Texas!!!!! thanks fellas its my pleasure to travel to you guys and meet u guys in person and thankyou face to face for ur strong support since day ONE!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

pm me a price on necklace pendants??


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 8 2009, 08:54 PM~15602421
> *pm me a price on necklace pendants??
> *


What up homie ur askn the right people, by the way we post ALL our pricing for EVERYONE to see. 

40.00 triple plated chrome 3-5inches wide on ur pendant 10gauge metal (sorry we don't do the thin Princess Pendants here) nice chunky product only. 

60.00 Engraved and Plated Chrome

85.00 Engraved and 2tone Gold/Chrome. 

Let me know homie when ur ready. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alrigth last But FOR SURE not least my Hawaiin brothers plaque orders!!!!!!! 
Really Really have to give a special shout out to Charlie from Supremacy for makn sure that all the homies in Hawaii lookn for Great Quality Plaques at a Krazy affordable deal come to KRAZYKUTTING!!! Mahalo Charlie and ur pendants are in the mix as we speak brother. 


Joey n Jimmy thanks for building a relationship with us and we look forward to doing alot ALOT of work for u guys, congrats to Joey as well for his Ragtrey on last months LRM cover, hopefully our fabricated plaque does it justice. :biggrin: 


























next up Gilbert, thanks a million for ur order and business as well brother. Have to say Hawaii's transactions are some of the smoothest and funnest i've ever done, u guys send all the money up front and just chill back and let us do our magic.....gotta love clients like that. Hope to be doing repeat biz with u guys as well Gilbert, please tell ur memebers we said THANK YOU or Mahalo!!!


































Here's a few items i kut out today, was going to kut more but got a small case of the flu so had to take it easy this weekend. Again MAHALO to my Hawaiin brothers, in particular Bernz for his 6plaque order fully engraved and plated :0 thankyou for lettn us be the company that fabricated ur BADGE OF HONOR on ur rides. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOVIN IT!!!!!


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Johnny, our plaques look sikkkkkkk bro!!! MAD PROPS to you and the peeps at Krazy Kutting for all your BEAUTIFUL work. You"ve become the go to guy for custom plaques and engraving for the lowriding community here in Hawaii. It's a pleasure doing business with you, and this is only the beginning. Mahalo again brother!!!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Lookin' Clean & Classy as usual Johnny! You guys are "The Best"!

<img src=\'http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr91/karzicon/DSCN2385.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Wassup Gil, Da ting' looks "[email protected]$$" bro!  

<img src=\'http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr91/karzicon/DSCN2401.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Wow Pares' Wil and Jimmy "Sexsi nga Talaga"!  

<img src=\'http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr91/karzicon/DSCN2411.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Brudda Bernz! Cant wait to see yours all done up. Gonna look "Sweet"!
Thanks for kutting my license plate toppers Johnny, they look awesome! and a BIG MAHALO'S to Johnny and Krazy Kutting for " HOOKIN' UP HAWAII"! :thumbsup: -Charlie-

<img src=\'http://i473.photobucket.com/albums/rr91/karzicon/DSCN2412.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
</span>


----------



## T-DayMonte (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks Johnny! our plaques look sikkkk, our next order will be for some pendants, and more plaques. Krazy Kutting always on top of the game. MAHALO.......Joey


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks johnny cant wait!!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

KRAZY TTT!!!


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

KRAZY KUTTING IS SUPREME...ALL THE WAY TO THE 808 STATE!!!


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Lookn good


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

WHATS UP JOHNNY GIVE ME A CALL BRO HOW ARE MY PARTS COMMING ALONG


----------



## philly13 (Mar 9, 2007)

WHATS GOING ON HOMIE UR WORK IS LOOKING GOOD WANTED TO KNOW HOW THE ROYAL INDIVIDUALS PENDANT IS COMING ALONG


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks guys for the strong support and constant orders , feels really good knowing that we have customers that call and call untill they get through to discuss their bad ass project with ENTHUSIASM and eagerness. We do our best to service everyone so THANKS GUYS for being patient and Believing in us. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: One thing i ALWAYS go to sleep with is KNOWING that when u guys receive ur product i get a Awesome Text,Pm,email,phonecall or Post on Layitlow and that is always a cherished moment. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Few items we WATERJETTED (with OUR machine WE OWN :biggrin: ) 

























































WE LOVE REPEAT CUSTOMERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! REALLY WE DO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Especially the ones that don't even tell you they sent the money and u wake up and its in your account :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 8 2009, 07:06 PM~15602560
> *Alrigth last But FOR SURE not least my Hawaiin brothers plaque orders!!!!!!!
> Really Really have to give a special shout out to Charlie from Supremacy for makn sure that all the homies in Hawaii lookn for Great Quality Plaques at a Krazy affordable deal come to KRAZYKUTTING!!! Mahalo Charlie and ur pendants are in the mix as we speak brother.
> Joey n Jimmy thanks for building a relationship with us and we look forward to doing alot ALOT of work for u guys, congrats to Joey as well for his Ragtrey on last months LRM cover, hopefully our fabricated plaque does it justice.  :biggrin:
> ...



can't wait to see all these bad ass plaques flyin on some bad ass low low's rollin on the islands....cheeehoooo


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 808cutlass_@Nov 12 2009, 12:31 AM~15641248
> *can't wait to see all these bad ass plaques flyin on some bad ass low low's rollin on the islands....cheeehoooo
> *


No kiddn Bruda you guys straight have the kraziest plaques seems like everyone in Hawaii has Engraved KrazyKutting Plaques :0 :0 :biggrin: I love it VERY VERY gratefull to you guys and appreciate your ENTIRE State's orders. :biggrin:


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

once again I want to thank krazy kutting for their work every one of my members loved their plaque we look forward to doing more business with you guys


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

hey johnny how is the plaque comin along


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

hey johnny whats going on this is mike i sent you the money for my plaque through pay pal im tryin to see if you recieved it and whats the status on my plaque let me know wuz up bro


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

Whats up Johnny ? pendants look badass bro and thank you for getting them done before the carshow Thanks Empire Car Club


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

TTT FOR KRAZYKUTTING KEEP UP THA GOOD WORK!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what uo johnny this ART FROM CONSAFOS WILL BE ORDERING 2 CAR PLAQUES IN A COUPLE WEEKS STILL WANT TO ADD SUR ON THOSE WHATS THE TURN AROUND RIGHT NOW THANKS


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

Wut up Johnny? This is Joe from Destino c.c. Lubbock tx. The plaques came out clean, i shot an idea to homie Mingo that it would be nice to change them up. How much to send the originals back and get them dual layered in all chrome and get some engraving on the bottom layer only? Keep up the good work bro. Krazy Kutting is the way to go. We'll make sure we let em know. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WAZUP BRO,HAVEN'T BEEN ON YOUR TOPIC FOR A MIN,THANGS STILL BE LOOKIN BADASS BRO,QUE SI TEAVENTAS CARNALITO :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalicious+Nov 11 2009, 07:33 PM~15638227-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart+Nov 13 2009, 05:27 PM~15658518-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Vic almost homie Jaime is workn his ass off as we speak to keep pace with all the krazy orders for engraving that KrazyKutting has!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

hey johnny this is mike been trying to get ahold of you bro, will the plaque be ready for the tejano super show. also i wanted to talk to you about some parts i need done my ride will be at the show but imma be here in iraq llet me know carnal


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

> Alrighty, another Week Another great performance by Krazykutting and Karzicon. :biggrin: Thanks again to all our Great Customers who we geniunely cherish so much, to the point that we actually enjoy talkn to u guys and REMEMBER and acknowdelge u guys by your actual name not ur screen name,lol. So Thanks again guys you guys are keepn the heat going out in the desert. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> All plaques say essshhhheeeezzz for the camera!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anthony in NM gracias carnal for the trust and support condsidering u Almost went somewhere else to get ur plaques made :0 hahaha u made the right choice brother Trustn Krazykutting to handle ur beautifull placas. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow been incredibly busy in preparation for the KrazyKutting Booth at the Tejano Super Show. Thanks again guys for all the orders placed this week and lookn forward to the orders that are waitn in Texas :0 :biggrin: Met up with our Engraver Jaime C. this past Sunday and took some pics of some parts he's doing and has a Huge Batch ready for me this Thursday evening!!!! Love traveling to Los Angeles to do biz and just landed another Huge Account in Los Angeles that i'm lookn forward to doing alot Alot of business with, as well as gettn our booth ready to Hit as many shows in Los Angeles as possible next year as well as NorCal. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Ruben gracias dehuelta for the order carnal!!!! :biggrin: 









































Randy sorry bout the delay but we're almost done brother.









Bernz ur plaques are lookn sickkkk!! :biggrin: 









gotta thank my buddy Oso again for the constant orders :biggrin: 









3/16"thick Aluminum double stacked and Engraved!!!! What??? dayum Sam u gonna be lookn real frosty with these bad boyzzz, thats how KrazyKutting takes care of its partners. :biggrin: Real CHUNKY

















Will be having a good selection of Aluminum KARZICON parts Hand Engraved at the KrazyKutting booth in Odessa so please stop by. :biggrin: 









All these will be in my hands tomorrow evening as well
Santana pendants
Low Creations
Royal Individuals
Angelitos
Supremacy pdnt, lic plate topper
Low4Life pendant

Thanks homies for the support and love keep em coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

WHOOOOOOWEEE! Lookin' dope as always Johnny! Bernz plaques came out solid! Keep up the awesome work that you guys always do bro! :biggrin: 

KRAZY KUTTING!


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

????????


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigPit903_@Nov 18 2009, 06:16 PM~15707325
> *????????
> *


Sorry brother ur will be done to Norman.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup johnny its rick.....form united dreams a homie i been trying to get a jold of u....i got some questions for u guys....how much for sum 12" cylinders for the rear and how much to paint my monte hit me up???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

yo johnny whats good with the plaque bro is it cut out


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Nov 19 2009, 11:12 AM~15714596
> *sup johnny its rick.....form united dreams a homie i been trying to get a jold of u....i got some questions for u guys....how much for sum 12" cylinders for the rear and how much to paint my monte hit me up???
> *



sup johnny i been trying to get a hold of u??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

JONNY WAS BUSY AS HELL NETWORKIN ALL DAY!! TAKING DEPOSITS!!! IM GONNA BE HELLA BUSY DESIGNING LIKE A MUTHA!! ODESSA TX 09 TEJANO SUPER SHOW!


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

what up johnny how's business going any word on my guy's royal indivduals pendant ? :nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you Johnny & Mando I got my A arms and my plaques as promised always a pleasure doing buisness with you I made to magnificos with no problems and all parts looking clean! Thanks for making it happen !"2nd place in street category @ magnificos"

Texas Criminal 
Straight Outta Texas
(President)


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

good work fellas. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 23 2009, 10:01 PM~15761852
> *JONNY WAS BUSY AS HELL NETWORKIN ALL DAY!! TAKING DEPOSITS!!!  IM GONNA BE HELLA BUSY DESIGNING LIKE A MUTHA!!  ODESSA TX 09 TEJANO SUPER SHOW!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: ALWAYS IN THE HUSTLE,GOTS TO MAKE THAT MONEYS,AS WITH THE PRODUCT THAT YOU SUPPLY,ITS A CINCH


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by onelifelowrider+Nov 23 2009, 09:44 AM~15752869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q-vo Santos, simon carnal i told Mando that u said big Thanks for ur bad ass Karzicon AArms and of course ur KrazyKutting placas that we kut,plated and overnited to u in 4days :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: We got ur back to the fullest Santos u've been a down homeboy since day one and we know how to treat homies that show us love. By the way ur two new plaques i'm kuttn out right now and one will be engraved. 



> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~+Nov 24 2009, 12:28 PM~15767290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Big thanks to Nick Sr (Hall Of Fame Lowrider 06') promoter of Tejano Super Show for his constant love and support of KrazyKutting and his club Taste Of Latin which alot of the memebers are close customers and friends. Tejano Super Show was a awesome event and we were treated like VIP's :biggrin: also big Thank YOU to all the kool kustomers that stopped by the KrazyKutting booth to place orders,checkout Karzicon bad ass billet parts and introduce themselves. :biggrin: Also TonyO my roaddogg for rolln with me to Texas and takn his arsenal of bikes that took best in show and for helpn me in the booth as well, gracias Tony. Orale gottz a hella of a amount of orders to kut startn this weeknd so i'll be having a Post a Picture Party later today :0 :biggrin: thanks to all our Layitlow homies for their constant orders and for spreadn the POSITIVE word bout this hard workn company that strives for the best. :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Howzit Johnny! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

ima need Some more plaques Johnny... how long is the wait on that? Hzows the pendant comin along??? Its been a minute lol...


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

sup johnie how much for a grill for my impala like a RR grill and low4life in it lmk pm me thanks



oh you have some badass work bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

hey love your work  
want a slight redesign








similar to what it is and keep the same font with
OLD SKOOL curved at the top
RYDZ straight under it
and lose the half circle and lowrider club
can you make the letters chunkier?
oh and 2 tone chrome and gold and engraved please (gold outline and chrome where engraved) :biggrin: 
pm me
thanks!!


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

johny whats going on this is mike in iraq wondering wuz up with my w my ourstyle plaque let me know


----------



## JohnnyGuam (Oct 24, 2008)

WUZZZ GOOD FELLAS, ISLANDERS CAR CLUB JUST SHOWIN SOME LUV, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Nov 28 2009, 11:34 PM~15809411
> *johny whats going on this is mike in iraq wondering wuz up with my w my ourstyle plaque let me know
> *


hit me up when you get,,get down on them murals!


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 29 2009, 02:54 AM~15811192
> *hit me up when you get,,get down on them murals!
> *



i get back next month but the trunk got striped and leafed, I still want the door jams and maybe the dash and some other areas well get togeather when i get back homie


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Nov 29 2009, 06:59 AM~15811324
> *i get back next month but the trunk got striped and leafed, I still want the door jams and maybe the dash and some other areas well get togeather when i get back homie
> *


----------



## junnbug (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Nov 18 2009, 09:05 PM~15708590
> *Sorry brother ur will be done to Norman.
> *


Whats up player junn bug in the house sorry I havent called hope u had a good turk day to u and your family haller at me. Liz sure does know how to pimp out those Junn Bug shirts!!!
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

WHAT UP CARNAL!! 
WHEN U CAN GIVE ME A CALL. NEED TO TALK WIT YA!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by doughboy93_@Nov 29 2009, 02:51 PM~15813708
> *WHAT UP CARNAL!!
> WHEN U CAN GIVE ME A CALL. NEED TO TALK WIT YA!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x 2 i need the prices on those parts so i can send it out.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Sup


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is Ruben's homie we talked to you in Vegas about the MOST HATED plaques do you have pics of them finished??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 10:15 AM~15843438
> *This is Ruben's homie we talked to you in Vegas about the MOST HATED plaques do you have pics of them finished??
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2009, 03:01 PM~15847747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but that doesn't have the gold plating done on them in these pics.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Nov 24 2009, 12:01 AM~15761852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i spy with my lil eye.... 

more pics will be uploaded soon!


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by baduso_@Nov 29 2009, 01:23 PM~15807385
> *hey love your work
> want a slight redesign
> 
> ...


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you guys for you work this year. It got off to a slow start for us! But we will hook up beginning of next year! Your work was great!

Curt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 2 2009, 05:25 PM~15849348
> *i spy with my lil eye....
> 
> more pics will be uploaded soon!
> *


I seen those too and got excited and wanted to see a close up pic :biggrin:


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

im having trouble getting hold of u guys i need some stuff done again pm me please


----------



## philly13 (Mar 9, 2007)

what up bro u dont have pics on the royal individuals pendant


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alrighty homies, thanks for being patient fellas we've had alot of work to design and cad and i've kut alot of parts out and will be kuttn alot more this week. Here are some orders we shipped out Monday and Yesterday, thanks again fellas and please continue to support and shoot us work. Anyone needn to get a hold of me , please TEXT me as well i'm contstantly on the phone sometime with 2people at the same time and if u text i ALWAYS respond back quickly. Thanks a million. :biggrin: 928 750 2324


















David in Oklahoma thanks brother









Kathy in Texas hope ur husband like his gift :biggrin: 









Oso gracias carnal

















Jose thanks fort the repeat order ur pendants are almost done, LOVE TEXAS!!!









Ron thank you brother, ur other plaque is kut out as well and we'll fab it for u the way u want carnal.









Steven in Hayward CA gracias carnal we're almost done wit ur lapel pins.









Bernz in Hawaii, Maholo brother and thanks to ur Entire State for their love and support. 









Ruben and ur club thanks again for the order fellas, cant wait to do them rimz for u Ruben.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

got a closeup pic of the car size MOST HATED plaque


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alrighty homies, thanks for being patient fellas we've had alot of work to design and cad and i've kut alot of parts out and will be kuttn alot more this week. Here are some orders we shipped out Monday and Yesterday, thanks again fellas and please continue to support and shoot us work. Anyone needn to get a hold of me , please TEXT me as well i'm contstantly on the phone sometime with 2people at the same time and if u text i ALWAYS respond back quickly. Thanks a million. :biggrin: 928 750 2324


















David in Oklahoma thanks brother









Kathy in Texas hope ur husband like his gift :biggrin: 









Oso gracias carnal

















Jose thanks fort the repeat order ur pendants are almost done, LOVE TEXAS!!!









Ron thank you brother, ur other plaque is kut out as well and we'll fab it for u the way u want carnal.









Steven in Hayward CA gracias carnal we're almost done wit ur lapel pins.









Bernz in Hawaii, Maholo brother and thanks to ur Entire State for their love and support. 









Ruben and ur club thanks again for the order fellas, cant wait to do them rimz for u Ruben.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some bad ass Karzicon parts these are produced by Mando who owns Karzicon i am just an authorized distributor of Karzicon parts. These Billet parts are fuckn sick and the more people see them in person the more they fall in love with them. We're gonna hit shows in NorCal and SoCal as well as AZ and TX hard next year to get these Karzicon parts in your guys hands. Thanks for the support fellas.  

Bushing covers for the 63' impalas upper and lower aarms hand engraved pm me for pricing.









Bad ass Karzicon hand engraved dumps and bullets, look hella sick!!!

















some new wheel chips we had hand engraved these look hella kool in person, pm me or Mandoemex for pricing.









Charlie and Carlos in Virginia ur klean Karzicon Aarms are on there way fellas they look so frikn nice !!!!!









Karzicon TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

TNT bad ass bike parts we're currently bustn out a GRIP of kustom full bike builds and are reloading our depleted bike inventory, so look our for out bad ass TNT line of parts hittn shows next year and of courst we'll post up on layitlow as well. :biggrin: 










bike parts TNT did for Innovative Customs and the homie Sammy Sam.








frikn FLAWLESS CRAFTSMANSHIP FROM THE DESIGN (KUDOS SAM) TO THE WELDING AND PLATING!!!!!!!!!!!11

















TNT AND IC TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PENDANTS!!!! PENDANTS!!!! PLEASE HIT ME UP FOR THESE BAD ASS PENDANTS THAT WE MAKE FROM 3INCHES TO 5.5INCHES WIDE FOR 40.00 CHROME PLATED AND 65.00 ENGRAVED AND CHROME AND 85.00 ENGRAVED AND 2TONE GOLD/CHROME!!!!! AND BY THE WAY WE ONLY MAKE CHUNKY 10GAUGE THICK PENDANT NO PRINCESS PENDANTS MADE HERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










VIC CALL ME BROTHER OR TEXT ME 928 750 2324 HAVE SOME Q'S FOR U  


















LICENSE PLATE TOPPERS








PENDANTS FOR MY BUDDY CHARLIE!!!!! :biggrin: 









JOHN LARA GRACIAS HOMIE

















DANNY SOSA HERE'S UR BUDDY'S PENDANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









DONNY GRACIAS HOMIE URS GOT SHIPPED ON TUESDAY AS WELL!!!

















HERE U GO RANDY!!!!









VINCENT IN HOUSTON AND DREA IN AUSTIN TEXAS THANKS FOR THE REPEAT ORDER, LOVE LOVE TEXAS :biggrin: 










COME GET UR BAD ASS KRAZYKUTTING PENDANTS ALL DAY HERE!!!! 928 750 2324 THANKS HOMIES


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

STILL HAVE A TON OF PARTS TO CAD AND KUT AND I STILL HAVNT GOT TO MY 25ORDERS FROM TEJANO SUPER SHOW, WILL KNOCK THEM OUT THIS WEEK!!!!!
















ALL THESE PARTS ARE SITTN AT OUR PARTNERS SPEEDYS SHOP AND ACTUALLY HE PLATED MOST OF THEM AND I'LL BE GETTN THIS FRIDAY, SO YOU GUYS KNOW WHEN I'M QUITE ON NOT ON HERE POSTN PICS ITS CAUSE I'M RIDICULOUSLY BUSY BANGN OUT UR ORDERS :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS HOMIES I PROMIS I WONT EVER MAKE U GUYS WAIT THIS LONG TO SEE UR PICS I'LL GET BETTER AT MAKN TIME TO POST UP UR BAD ASS PARTS. THANK YOU. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm gonna wear that fucker with pride homie


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 2 2009, 11:24 PM~15855410
> *I'm gonna wear that fucker with pride homie
> 
> 
> ...


THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR CARNAL!!!!!! KEEP SPREADN THE GOOD WORD BOUT YOUR HOMIES AT KRAZYKUTTING AND KARZICON BRO WE'RE HERE FOR OUR PEERS AND WE ALWAYS DO OUR BEST TO HOOK EVERYONE UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 3 2009, 01:05 AM~15855258
> *PENDANTS!!!! PENDANTS!!!! PLEASE HIT ME UP FOR THESE BAD ASS PENDANTS THAT WE MAKE FROM 3INCHES TO 5.5INCHES WIDE FOR 40.00 CHROME PLATED AND 65.00 ENGRAVED AND CHROME AND 85.00 ENGRAVED AND 2TONE GOLD/CHROME!!!!! AND BY THE WAY WE ONLY MAKE CHUNKY 10GAUGE THICK PENDANT NO PRINCESS PENDANTS MADE HERE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Damn bro! Still nothing? what's it been like 3 4 months? U got great turnaround on plaques dunno bout pendants tho lol


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 3 2009, 12:29 AM~15855446
> *THATS WHAT I LIKE TO HEAR CARNAL!!!!!! KEEP SPREADN THE GOOD WORD BOUT YOUR HOMIES AT KRAZYKUTTING AND KARZICON BRO WE'RE HERE FOR OUR PEERS AND WE ALWAYS DO OUR BEST TO HOOK EVERYONE UP!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## philly13 (Mar 9, 2007)

BRO LOVE THE ROYAL INDIVIDUAL PENDANT CANT WAIT TILL I GET IT ILL GET THE HOMIES FROM THE CLUB TO ORDER SOME THANKS


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

hey Johnny! I tried callin ya but no answer, I know yall are hella busy in the shop . I was just wondering if the pendants were done yet? hit me up on here or just give me a call.
:biggrin:


----------



## texas loco (Mar 1, 2009)

How much for 4 monte carlo back plates homie that shit is tight. hit me up plz.


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD JOHNNY :thumbsup:


----------



## philly13 (Mar 9, 2007)

what up bro got the royal individual pendant didnt think it would look this good u throw down members from the club wanted to know what the cost would be to make a plaque the same design of the pendant 2 tone and engraved let me know thanks


----------



## ronnie g (Jan 16, 2009)

Good Morning Johnny and thank you for all the good work you do for us..


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Wat up fellas, man thanks for the love n support you guys are the best!!! Just kut out 10 cc plaques n 1 Jumbo Plaque for these hardcore Cowboys fans from Dallas, I'll personally b delivering that project next weekend n watch my Chargers n person hellz yeah!!! Thanks to the 5other clubs that locked n there plaque orders on Friday as well!! 
Solanos Finest(Nor Cal)
Siempre Unidos (Texas)
BayBombs (Nor Cal)
LowNLife (Indianapolis)
Old Skool Rydaz (New Zealand)
Thanks homies keep spreadn the word of mouth guys we Really Value it n will continue to deliver great products that everyone can afford!!!


On my way to a car show in Indio to hangout n display some bad ass Karzicon Billet parts n some Krazykutting parts as well, afterwords going to MY engravers house Jaime C. N then to our partners Speedy crib. Anyone needing to get a hold of me can call me on my cell 928 750 2324, gonna be a ridiculously BUSY December!!!! Thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Kool let's add Tony from Oklahoma "Respect Da Game Car Club" to the list of plaques we're gonna kut this week! N Sam is gettn down on 5other car club projects as well!! We NEVER chill here at KrazyKutting we ALways workn Hard!!! Thanks again guys


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 6 2009, 10:21 AM~15887641
> *Wat up fellas, man thanks for the love n support you guys are the best!!! Just kut out 10 cc plaques n 1 Jumbo Plaque for these hardcore Cowboys fans from Dallas, I'll personally b delivering that project next weekend n watch my Chargers n person hellz yeah!!! Thanks to the 5other clubs that locked n there plaque orders on Friday as well!!
> Solanos Finest(Nor Cal)
> Siempre Unidos (Texas)
> ...


THANKS LOOKIN FORWARD 2 ALOT OF BIZZ WIT U BOOGIE THE PREZ SOLANOS FINEST TTT 4 KRAZY CUTTTTTTTSSSSSS


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks Johnny

Can't wait for the finished product.


> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 6 2009, 01:21 PM~15887641
> *Wat up fellas, man thanks for the love n support you guys are the best!!! Just kut out 10 cc plaques n 1 Jumbo Plaque for these hardcore Cowboys fans from Dallas, I'll personally b delivering that project next weekend n watch my Chargers n person hellz yeah!!! Thanks to the 5other clubs that locked n there plaque orders on Friday as well!!
> Solanos Finest(Nor Cal)
> Siempre Unidos (Texas)
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 6 2009, 01:33 PM~15888183
> *Kool let's add Tony from Oklahoma "Respect Da Game Car Club" to the list of plaques we're gonna kut this week! N Sam is gettn down on 5other car club projects as well!! We NEVER chill here at KrazyKutting we ALways workn Hard!!! Thanks again guys
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alrighty shippn out these plaques tomorrow, thanks again fellas for the trust and support. Its been a krazy busy day will post up a bunch of kut plaques tomorrow. :biggrin: 

Group Pic 









Santos thanks for the repeat order carnal, ur engraved plaque should be done this friday.









Santiago in PHX AZ good luck on the new club brother.









Victor what up carnal, gracias dehuelta and ur engraved plaque should be done this Friday also, call me and let me know bout ur homie if he's gonna want me to go to San Antonio to pick up the undercarriage to chrome out for him. :biggrin: 









Mike in Iraq what up bro, i'll be droppn off ur plaques wit Austin in Pecos TX on my way to Dallas Thursday.









Jose thanks for the order carnal can't wait to do them other 10 for u. :0 :biggrin: 









What up Reese thanks again brother look forward to doing more for u guys. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Johnny get back at me homie. Need some more info on the plaques! 

Thanks


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 7 2009, 11:03 PM~15907439
> *
> 
> What up Reese thanks again brother look forward to doing more for u guys. :biggrin:
> ...


that's what's up. looks good homie.


----------



## 408 certified (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Been Krazy busy round here thanks to you guys :biggrin: i've almost finished Cadding up the orders i took at the Tejano Super Show so i'll be gettn on that when i return from Dallas on Tuesday. Thanks again homies for the support please continue to spread the good word and anyone needing to get a hold of me this weekend can call or text me at 928 750 2324 i'll be on the road Today and gonna meet up wit bout 6homies on the way up to Dallas to do biz :biggrin: LOVE TEXAS......but i'm rooting for my Chargers to Light Up the Cowboys and hoping Merriman turns the "lights out" in Dallas :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: 


Mike thanks homie for the trust in ur plaques brother considering u just know bout KrazyKutting through Layitlow....We Always come tru for everyone.

















Boogie and Jerry in Norcal same to u guys homies thanks and by the way i'll be in NorCal on weekend of DEC 19th at the New Style CC banquet so let me know if u fellas want some chrome work done :biggrin: 
Jerry thanks for also trustin me considering u saw me on Layitlow :biggrin: 

















Matt in New Zealand ur plaque is gonna look Klean all engraved and a BIG thank you to You for trustn me all the way round the world :0 :biggrin: hope to be doing all ur members work brother. Ur pendant will be done when i get back from Dallas TX tuesday. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Engraved Engraved Engraved plaques!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love these badboys and the way the Pop :0 :biggrin: thanks again to all my homies for trustn KrazyKutting to handle ur Top Notch engraved triple plated plaques :biggrin: 










Wuz up Bernz!!! Mahalo again brother for the order and can't wait to do additional pieces for u guys.

















These are gonna b some sik plaques that are part of a 5piece plaque chrome and powder coated that i'm delivering in person along with a Jumbo Plaque that i'll post up later to Dallas TX and gonna tailgate with these homies at Cowboys Stadium and watch my Bolts tear it up :biggrin: 









Some Brass Casted plaques that the homie Mouse from Eagle Pass sent me to Triple Plate for him, they look eh shinnnny!!!! :biggrin: 









Juan in Colorado ya esta tu firme placa carnal. but i'm not shippn it till u order 10more plaques :0 :biggrin: call me brother i'm ready to do the other stuff we talked bout. 









My homeboy David in Diego gracias again for the repeat biz homie, ur pendant n bike plaque i'll bust out when i return from Dallas. 









Victor gracias again carnal for ur order its packed and i'm takin it with me to Dallas so call me when u guys get into town. One of the Rollerz Only Dallas memebers is gettn married on SAT NITE so u guys are welcome to come to the party at a nite club i'll give u details later. 









Wuz up big o.g. triple o.g Santos!!!!! ur firme placa is done homie. i'll ship it out from Midland TX manana. 









My homie homie Rocky Castro for fin homie its done, i'll get ur pendants tomorrow but i'll cant ship them out till i return on Tuesday. :biggrin: 









Alright homies we have soooooooooo much work to do from plaques to bike parts that i'll be kuttn away like krazy when i return so anyone needin to get a hold of me while i'm in Dallas call/text me 928 750 2324


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 10 2009, 02:12 PM~15938571
> *Been Krazy busy round here thanks to you guys  :biggrin:  i've almost finished Cadding up the orders i took at the Tejano Super Show so i'll be gettn on that when i return from Dallas on Tuesday. Thanks again homies for the support please continue to spread the good word and anyone needing to get a hold of me this weekend can call or text me at 928 750 2324 i'll be on the road Today and gonna meet up wit bout 6homies on the way up to Dallas to do biz  :biggrin: LOVE TEXAS......but i'm rooting for my Chargers to Light Up the Cowboys and hoping Merriman turns the "lights out" in Dallas  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Mike thanks homie for the trust in ur plaques brother considering u just know bout KrazyKutting through Layitlow....We Always come tru for everyone.
> 
> ...


q-vo ese johny como estas carnalito thanks looks sick i'll call you tomorrow i need to get the money from other members, we need more pendants and other things for my 62 tnx.


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 11 2009, 10:12 AM~15938571
> *Matt in New Zealand ur plaque is gonna look Klean all engraved and a BIG thank you to You for trustn me all the way round the world  :0  :biggrin: hope to be doing all ur members work brother. Ur pendant will be done when i get back from Dallas TX tuesday. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass homie cant wait to see the finished product!!
im sure there will be alot of repeat orders on these :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

ching,ching,chang!!!

see ya in a few guey!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Sup johnny checkin the status on the low lyfe plaque


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alrighty finally done loaded up the car and ready to Deliver these Krazy klean plaques in person to Dallas TX. :biggrin: Can't wait to enjoy the tailgatn and Texas BBQ n watch the Chargers play the Cowboys, gonna a be a fun weekend. Alright homies text or call me if u guys need anything. 

10 plaques and 1 Jumbo plaque 5piece plaques powdercoated stacked and chrome front with studs welded on back to secure the entire plaque. Lookn sweet. 









































Jumbo Plaques is super Light its 3/16"Aluminum and front piece is diamond plate aluminum 3/16as well. :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

TTT

Request for a TOPDOGG plaque.

:biggrin:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MEROMERO_@Dec 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15939054
> *q-vo  ese johny  como estas carnalito      thanks  looks sick  i'll call you  tomorrow i need  to get  the money from  other members,  we need more pendants  and  other  things for my 62 tnx.
> *


all r work is in your hand boogie the prez solanos finest thanks 4 the best work


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

WHATS SUP JOHNNY,STILL ON THE ROAD?


----------



## Ruiz707 (Oct 30, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ruiz707 (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL MEROMERO_@Dec 10 2009, 02:55 PM~15939054
> *q-vo  ese johny  como estas carnalito      thanks  looks sick  i'll call you  tomorrow i need  to get  the money from  other members,  we need more pendants  and  other  things for my 62 tnx.
> *


anytime homie and i will continue to spread the word i want to get some wheel chips and a pendant thanks johnnie


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Krazy Kutting to the top!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

I THINK IT'S TIME TO GET SOME KRAZY KUTTING WORK DONE :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what up johnny :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

wassup johnny, i sent you the text and email with my address. a few days ago did you get them?????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

beautiful work.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

What up Krazy Kutting E-mail sent


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

HOW MUCH WILL YOU CHARGE FOR CHROME CAR CLUB PLAQUES?BIKE PLAQUES? CHARMS? LICENSE PLATE TOPPERS?


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

WHAT UP JOHNNY THIS IS BOOGIE FROM SOLANOS FINEST WHATS UP WHIT OUR ORDER GET AT US TTT 4 KRAZY KUTTING


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

STREET DREAMZ & KRAZY KUTTING THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!



























I was proud to have it out at the Majestics Toy Drive... :biggrin: 









Thank you again man, you got a DVD coming your way...Appreciate ya :biggrin:


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

ttt for krazy kutting u should call these guy they will hook u up !


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Whats up homies man ya'll r making us work hard and we love it!!!!!!!!!! I'm takin off right now to Modesto and Tracy to meet up with some NewStyle CC homies to deliver some bad ass Karzicon parts that they ordered from Mando n pickn up some undercarriage parts to fabricate and chrome. spent the entire week Cadding Cadding and hella of alot more Cadding, so wen i return from NorCal i'll be kutting my ass off even on XMAS eve and day :biggrin: thanks to u guys and trust me i love it :biggrin: thanks for the orders fellas, keep them coming. 

More beautifull KrazyKutting plaques best prices n quality in the World so come and get them :biggrin: 









Jimmy in Rhode Island thanks for being patient homie beautifull handcrafted engraved 2tone Chrome and Kandy Powder Coated apple red plaque.









Mike what up G, man i wish i could deliver these in person at the AFC championship game when my Chargers go play ur Colts for the AFC title :0 :biggrin: 









Big Norman from TX have fun in Vegas carnal i'll be shippn this out to you









Jose from TX aqui estan carnal i'll be shippn these along wit ur plaques as well









Big Rocky Castro in TX also will be shippn these out there hella clean









Ruben in CO thanks again carnal for the biz look forward to doing alot more









Boogie and Jerry what up homeboys, i'll be shippn these tomorrow from Salinas CA gracias homies look forward to doing the other 20plaques for u guys. :biggrin: 









thanks again fellas and we appreciate u guys ordering and being patient with the holiday and all. Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## darvakr (Jun 4, 2008)

this is ray with low n life the plaque looks graet :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

check pm


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

Thanks Johnny, hope the best for your Bolts but I think the Colts got ya...


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

hit me up brother


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

Happy Holidays Johnny...KRAZY KUTTING TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Dec 21 2009, 12:10 PM~16047428
> *Whats up homies man ya'll r making us work hard and we love it!!!!!!!!!! I'm takin off right now to Modesto and Tracy to meet up with some NewStyle CC homies to deliver some bad ass Karzicon parts that they ordered from Mando n pickn up some undercarriage parts to fabricate and chrome. spent the entire week Cadding Cadding and hella of alot more Cadding, so wen i return from NorCal i'll be kutting my ass off even on XMAS eve and day  :biggrin: thanks to u guys and trust me i love it  :biggrin:  thanks for the orders fellas, keep them coming.
> 
> More beautifull KrazyKutting plaques best prices n quality in the World so come and get them  :biggrin:
> ...


THANKS 4 ALL THE HELP JOHNNIE  HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOME & WILL SEE U N A COUPLE OF WEEKS :biggrin:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

NICE WORK! 

I WANT ONE THIS STYLE IN BLACK AND CHROME. 
PUT "1964" INPLACE OF SOLANOS 
PUT "CHEVY" IN PLACE OF FINEST
AND "IMPALA" IN PLACE OF 707. 
NEED A SHIPPED PRICE TO 34608 FLORIDA AND TURN AROUND TIME HOMIE?
NOT SURE IF YOU HAVE ONE KNIDA LIKE WHAT IM ASKING FOR OR IF YOU CAN SHOW WHAT IT WOULD LOOK LIKE BEFORE ORDERING. LET ME KNOW. 
THANX.


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

Jimmy in Rhode Island thanks for being patient homie beautifull handcrafted engraved 2tone Chrome and Kandy Powder Coated apple red plaque.









damn homie this plaque is fuckin sick def worth the wait man im so glad i decided to go with u guys from the start 

TTT for krazy kutting


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Dec 23 2009, 07:21 PM~16072536
> *NICE WORK!
> 
> I WANT ONE THIS STYLE IN BLACK AND CHROME.
> ...


dont bite homie come up with your own style


----------



## Big John 69 (Jun 22, 2009)

do you make streering wheels


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

whats up johnny just wanted to wish you a happy holidays from CALLEJEROS c.c. san antonio TX. :wave: :wave:


----------



## onelifelowrider (Jun 3, 2009)

HAPPY HOLLIDAYS TO ALL THE HOMIES AT KRAZY KUTTING


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO JOHNNY AND THE WHOLE KRAZY KUTTING FAMILIA!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

JOHNNY MARRY X MAS 2 YOU AND THE CREW WAITING ON OUR ORDER HAVE ANOTHER ORDER READY GET AT ME BOOGIE TTT 4 SOME SIC ASS WORK


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO YOU AND UR FAMILIA FROM THE BROWN SOCIETY FAMILY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THANKS FOR ALL UR HELP HOMIE!!!    
TTT!!!


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Holidays to the Krazy Kutting fam. doing big in 2009 and no doubt even bigger in 2010!!!! cheeeehoooo all the way from the 808 state.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Pmed


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

pm'd


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up Johnny!!! Haven't talked to you for a while, i've been on detail to Texas. Very niceeeee :biggrin: up there. I will get will you and Mando this coming weekend. Happy New Year to KK and Karzicon!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Wassup Johnny, got any new pics? :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy New Year guys just found this pic from Vegas. Low4Life and Krazy Kutting doing big things in Dub Dime. Johny I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn them guys in them burgandy shirts r goofy looking :0 lol


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

*WHAT UP JOHNNY HAPPY NEW YEARS* :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Jan 3 2010, 03:30 PM~16170455
> *
> 
> 
> ...


johnny catchin up on the orders! Alot of peeps been waitin on lil things here and there...pics will trickle in less often...


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

email sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Happy New Years and Thanks to all our homies for Trustin and Supportin us in 09 and we're ready to kick off 2010 big and strong. Hope everyone had a safe and relaxing hollidays break and is ready to kick off the show season in 2K10 :biggrin: 


Here's how we spent our New Years weekend kutting and kutting :biggrin: krazy right :biggrin: Still have alot of pendants and plaques to kut out, will be kutting out stuff all week long thanks for the orders that came in tru the Xmas and New Years :biggrin: must of been alot of Xmas bonus's out there, lookn forward to 2010 being krazier than ever. 


































































































Thanks again fellas :biggrin: starting off 2010 strong and busy :biggrin:


----------



## 54chevytruck (Oct 3, 2009)

THANKS BROTHER... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 4 2010, 10:44 AM~16178851
> *Happy New Years and Thanks to all our homies for Trustin and Supportin us in 09 and we're ready to kick off 2010 big and strong. Hope everyone had a safe and relaxing hollidays break and is ready to kick off the show season in 2K10  :biggrin:
> Here's how we spent our New Years weekend kutting and kutting  :biggrin: krazy right  :biggrin:  Still have alot of pendants and plaques to kut out, will be kutting out stuff all week long thanks for the orders that came in tru the Xmas and New Years  :biggrin:  must of been alot of Xmas bonus's out there, lookn forward to 2010 being krazier than ever.
> 
> ...


i dont se my pendant nor hava we got r order yet :angry:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

Was up Jonny. It was cool meeting you. Can't wait to see the suspension back. Happy New Year.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Jan 5 2010, 02:46 PM~16192291
> *Was up Jonny. It was cool meeting you. Can't wait to see the suspension back. Happy New Year.
> *


Q-vole Ceasar, absolutely carnal was real good meeting u as well and ur suspension is gettn the treatment from Karzicon brother. Mando already has the crew workn on ur Aarms, i'll send u pics carnal. :biggrin:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

ha johnny we just got our order :biggrin: lookin forward doing bizz with u no hard fellins homie just wanted some fast luv i know your buze we hAVE SOME MORE WORK 4 YOU IF U WANT THE PREZ OF SFNC TTT 4 THE BEST WORK IN THE LOLO GAME   :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Johnny sent you an email didn't get a response is everything okay?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 54chevytruck+Jan 4 2010, 10:52 AM~16178930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was up brother i emailed u back the same day i got the email, call me when u get a chance 928 750 2324 Anytime so we can get ur order started. Thanks bro lookn forward to hookn ur plaques up :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Jan 5 2010, 10:50 PM~16198810
> *ha johnny we just got our order :biggrin:  lookin forward doing bizz with u no hard fellins homie just wanted some fast luv i know your buze we hAVE SOME MORE WORK 4 YOU IF U WANT THE PREZ OF SFNC TTT 4 THE BEST WORK IN THE LOLO GAME      :cheesy:
> *


What up Boogie, kool man glad u guys loved ur plaques homie :biggrin: I'm a post up ur guys pendnats in a few and of course we're lookn forward to more plaques,pendants and whatever you guys need G. Good lookn out man talk to u soon :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks again fellas we're workn hard and fast to get to everyone's order :biggrin: sincerely appreciate the love u guys show us and we know everyone is Anxious to get there order as are we to hear ur guys reactions when ur Amazed at the Outstanding Quality and Craftsmanship of KrazyKutting's product :biggrin: we'll keep banging out the work for u guys.

Our pendants our made out of 10gauge thick (.134") steel and are triple plated for outstanding quality,look and feel. Notice the cleanliness of the kut inside and out the perimeter of the pendants :biggrin: and we get receive lots of compliments on the weight of our pendants as well no flimsy thin baby pendants here :biggrin: 


















































































Bike plaques to be engraved and CNC milled to give cast look :0 :biggrin: 

































Krazykutting kustom car club tow hitches these are gonna look sickkk!!!!!

















thanks again fellas for taking the time to enjoy lookn at our high quality products, lookn forward to doing ur club plaques soon :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

WASSUP JOHNNY! DID YA FORGET ABOUT ME LOL :biggrin:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

mee too homie!! :biggrin: 
hows mine coming along
engraved yet?
chromed yet?
holla!!


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 6 2010, 12:28 PM~16203326
> *Thanks again fellas we're workn hard and fast to get to everyone's order  :biggrin: sincerely appreciate the love u guys show us and we know everyone is Anxious to get there order as are we to hear ur guys reactions when ur Amazed at the Outstanding Quality and Craftsmanship of KrazyKutting's product  :biggrin: we'll keep banging out the work for u guys.
> 
> Our pendants our made out of 10gauge thick (.134") steel and are triple plated for outstanding quality,look and feel. Notice the cleanliness of the kut inside and out the perimeter of the pendants  :biggrin:  and we get receive lots of compliments on the weight of our pendants as well no flimsy thin baby pendants here  :biggrin:
> ...


Thanks again homie for the chrome pendint :thumbsup: keep up the good work


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Email sent


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

Johnny is putting it down. I will be doing some more business soon.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Johnny You got me hype man. I can't wait homie.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Keep up the good work Johnny.


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

johnny on that order add 1 more way of life pendent all chrome engraved since you think vallejo wont work can you put cc under it 4 car club thanks again 4 the best work in the game the prez of solanos finest 707 northen califas ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1+Jan 6 2010, 06:37 PM~16206871-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool kool boogie got the detail written down on the order form homeboy, i'll have ur complete order cut by this weekend,peace  


Man this Thursday was a Krazy busy thursday i'll be bangin out a grip of parts from tomorrow to Sunday, thanks fellas for the support and remember word of mouth referrals are my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT FOR THE KRAZY KUTTING CREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Krazy Kutting TTT for 2010!


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here we go gettn hella BUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYYYYYYY round these parts of the world :biggrin: thanks fellas we really appreciate your trust n support its inspiring to hear the positive phone calls n pm's,emails and text when u guys receive ur beautifull KrazyKutting Plaques :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Kut these bad boys out yesterday and have a grip more to kut out this week , keep them orders coming homies. THANK YOU!!!!!

















































gotta luv Repeat bizness :biggrin: n word of mouth orders :cheesy: :biggrin: 


Thanks again and again fellas just kut these last week and had them delivered on Friday nite :0 :biggrin: shipped out this morning UPS. Lovin the work all day and all nite, call me anytime homies 928 750 2324 Johnny Aguirre.









Tony in Oklahoma here u go playboy, thanks for the order and spread the word out there homie.









Charlie in VA one of ur plaques is done the other is in the process









Patti Dukes cant thank u enuff for reppn us as well on the East Coast and support KrazyKutting :biggrin: 









Man i dont think i even have to thank the entire state of Tejas anymore,lol whew u guys are awesome man seems like Krazykutting is on every block in TEXAS and we wanna keep growing and growin in every state same way :biggrin: 
Thanks Sam ur the man G always coming tru for ur boy and always love ur designs homie, great teamwork. :biggrin: 

















Javier and Raul gracias carnal for the orders and look forward to doing alot of biz with u guys. :biggrin: 


















Back to work, man it take along time uploadin and takn pics and postn em,lol. Gotta a lot of kutting and Cadding to do :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Lookin' Firme as always Johnny! TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 11 2010, 02:29 PM~16255881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man johnny looks like Amarillo keepin you busy

heres other Amarillo one youve done








wut would a pendent cost homie here in a couple of months im gonna be ordering bike parts for my lil gurls bike dat sam is doing keep up the good work homie


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

BRO, YOU NEVER TEXT ME YOUR INFO!!! I WILL TAKE CARE OF THE $$ MANANA!
HOLLA AT ME  
AL


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

BUENOS DIAS CARNAL!!! 
:wave: :wave: :wave: 
LET ME KNOW HOW EVERYTHING IS GOING WITH THOSE WHEEL CHIPS AND CHARMS. THANKS AGAIN FOR EVERYTHING HOMIE!!!    
AYE TE WATCHO!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

More Penadants kut out yesterday and more to come All week long, thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

to the top 100$$$$$ HAPPY CU STERMER


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

I JUST WANNA SAY THANKS TO KRAZY KUTTING IT WAS DEFINETLY WORTH THE WAITING WERE VERY HAPPY WITH THE RESULTS AND TRUSTING YOU GUYS TO DESIGH MY OWN PLAQUE AND WE WILL DO BUISINESS AGAIN PM ME YOUR PAYPAL I WANT WHEEL CHIPS AND A PENTANT MADE THANKS HOMIES SINCERLY SOLITO 63


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Krazy, looking forward to our IDENTITY CC AZ plaques!!! We added 6 prospects to the club. in 4 months we will be hitting you up for more plaques!!!! 
:biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Jan 12 2010, 04:07 PM~16268704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh Yeah sounds great Al, graicas carnal we're gonna be ur guys one stop shop for Metal needs :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint+Jan 12 2010, 06:52 PM~16269104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks you for your patients bro... ebay not the best outlet for the plaque game...glad you like it!


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 12 2010, 08:10 PM~16271714
> * let me know when u get ur pendants Brandon
> *


NOT HERE YET, I'LL LET YOU KNOW AS SOON AS THEY GET HERE. THANKS AGAIN BRO! :thumbsup:


----------



## sm1l3y_del_sur (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 12 2010, 02:52 PM~16267528
> *More Penadants kut out yesterday and more to come All week long, thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE. CAN'T WAIT TO GET THEM.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Lookin at all of these got me hype. I can't wait to see mine Johnny :biggrin:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 14 2010, 06:36 AM~16277460
> *Lookin at all of these got me hype. I can't wait to see mine Johnny :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 13 2010, 12:36 PM~16277460
> *Lookin at all of these got me hype. I can't wait to see mine Johnny :biggrin:
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 12 2010, 06:15 PM~16270054
> *Krazy, looking forward to our IDENTITY CC AZ plaques!!! We added 6 prospects to the club. in 4 months we will be hitting you up for more plaques!!!!
> :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *



x2 Im very happy to know our plaques are coming out of my hometown, made with quality and love! Cant wait to see the final product!


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 11 2010, 06:43 PM~16258396
> *man johnny looks like Amarillo keepin you busy
> 
> heres other Amarillo one youve done
> ...


how much is a pendent


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

HEY JOHNNY I SENT YOU A EMAIL THE OTHER DAY WITH A PIC OF MY CLUBS PLAQUE JUST WANTED TO SEE IF YOU GOT IT I KNOW YOUR ARE BUSY JUST HIT ME BACK AND LIT ME KNOW IF YOU GOT THE EMAIL


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sm1l3y_del_sur+Jan 12 2010, 10:44 PM~16273979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


40.00 10 gauge triple plated i make em bout 4"inches wide if i can't make it smaller i wont try, better to get a smooth edged pendant than a little one that looks like a Rat bit the edges ,lol. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 14 2010, 09:27 PM~16295480
> *HEY JOHNNY I SENT YOU A EMAIL THE OTHER DAY WITH A PIC OF MY CLUBS PLAQUE JUST WANTED TO SEE IF YOU GOT IT I KNOW YOUR ARE BUSY JUST HIT ME BACK AND LIT ME KNOW IF YOU GOT THE EMAIL
> 
> 
> ...


Pm sent carnal, hit me up so we can get the ball rolling. :biggrin: Always have time for homies that need plaques. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks guys was another busy ass week and have a bunch more stuff i cut today and tomorrow to post up for our great KrazyKutting customers!!!! Thanks fellas for believing in us and helpn us grow :biggrin: 

Gotta love the cleanliness of the cutting and the way the chrome shiness!!! Flossy :biggrin: n WE REALLY APRECIATE THE WAY U GUYS ARE LOVIN UR "SHOWTIME" PENDANTS, gettn great feedback on the quality and CHUNKINESS of them :biggrin: remember guys we wont kut a pendant for u and make it look like a mouse bit the edges,lol only finest quality kutting and Chrome for OUR customers. :biggrin: 










Thank you Bernz for ur 2nd large order brother and ur pendants and 2 other plaques will b done shortly, Maholo. :biggrin: 








TRUE CRAFTSMANSHIP ALL THE WAY AROUND

















Another repeat orde and thanks to Ikandy from Just Klownin for his order this weekend as well. 









Boogie n Jerry n entire squad from Solanos Finest thanks again fellas n Boogie thanks for the plugs with the other 2 clubs i'm makn pendants for  :biggrin: keep spreadn the word in NorCal for us homie we'll get up there in person to more shows this year. 









ur other sik pendant will be in ready Friday lookn clean as hell!!!!!!!!!1









Santos thanks for the constant orders playa









Angel in West TX gracias carnal one of the many orders i got in Odessa Super Show still have 10 other projects workn on will post up tomorrow and this week :0 :biggrin: 
when we say we got alot of work at a show we dont fake it 









Tomas in Florida thanks again homie for trustn us on a cold call, spread the word out in FLA homie ur plaque is still not done Karzicon is gonna put a nice touch on it :0 :biggrin: 









Adan in Merced what up homeboy thanks also for the trust homie and i'm lookn forward to the bike parts we're gonna do for u carnal. Keep telln homies in NorCal bout us :biggrin: 









Hector thanks for being patient with ur order bro shippn out on Monday :biggrin: 










This is for the motorcycle club Ruff Rydaz making a whole line of parts for them Pendants,Plaques,keychains,Tow Hitches and we'll be handling there engravin and plating needs. thanks to Troy for giving us the plug. :biggrin: 









Anyone lookn for theee BEST Plaques in the Industry call us at KrazyKutting 928 750 2324 i'll be workn all day tomorrow to keep up with the orders, real nice to be able to go in ur Backyard (literally) and kut orders on machines u own. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Damm homie looks good any pictures of our impressions plaque yet know ur busy but all those nice pictures cant wait for ours.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR KRAZYKUTTING :thumbsup:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 16 2010, 11:40 PM~16313825
> *Another repeat orde and thanks to Ikandy from Just Klownin for his order this weekend as well.
> 
> 
> ...



??????????????????? IKANDY ?????????????


----------



## 54chevytruck (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 16 2010, 08:40 PM~16313825
> *Thanks guys was another busy ass week and have a bunch more stuff i cut today and tomorrow to post up for our great KrazyKutting customers!!!! Thanks fellas for believing in us and helpn us grow  :biggrin:
> 
> Gotta love the cleanliness of the cutting and the way the chrome shiness!!! Flossy  :biggrin: n WE REALLY APRECIATE THE WAY U GUYS ARE LOVIN UR "SHOWTIME" PENDANTS, gettn great feedback on the quality and CHUNKINESS of them  :biggrin: remember guys we wont kut a pendant for u and make it look like a mouse bit the edges,lol only finest quality kutting and Chrome for OUR customers.  :biggrin:
> ...


THANKZ JOHNNY...FOR THE THE CLEANIEST AND SIC PLAQUES OUT THERE...OH YEAH THE PENDENTS TO.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

100 pages G!


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn lookin hella good


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Man thanks to all our Great and Loyal customers for taking us to the top at light speed!!!!!!!!!!!! Krazy how a Kutting Co. in little ol Yuma AZ (other side of the world) could make such a HUGE impact on the Plaque game and CHANGE the way u guys PAY and get treated with ur Plaque orders :biggrin: We're extremely gratefull for everyones love and support and lets keep this great thing going fellas we dont Bullshit we just make Shit Happen!!!! All Day n All Nite Long!!! :biggrin: 

100 pages of order after order with no Old pictures just Fresh goodies out the oven.
Gotta Thank to All my customers and my team at KrazyKutting and of course my brother in law Mando for all his resources and support, 2010 gonna be off the hook!!!!! :biggrin: 

all clubs say eshhheeezz for group pictures :biggrin: 









Al and BigMando here u go fellas gettn ur year off right with ur new placas









Look forward to doing alot more for this bad ass bike club









Brian thanks buddy look forward to more orders from u guys man , thanks for reppn on the East Coast for KrazyKutting, one luv brother. 









Rocky Castro gracias for the repeat order


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 54chevytruck+Jan 18 2010, 10:44 AM~16325922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro just got a nice order from both Paul and Tone in NorCal i'll be bustn those out this week :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

was up jonny. when you coming back to Nor-Cal agian?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 15 2010, 08:18 PM~16304524
> *
> 40.00 10 gauge triple plated i make em bout 4"inches wide if i can't make it smaller i wont try, better to get a smooth edged pendant than a little one that looks like a Rat bit the edges ,lol.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


kool homie wher do i send the money to :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

TTT FOR THE BEST!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 18 2010, 02:40 PM~16328172
> *TTT FOR THE BEST!!
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 18 2010, 03:22 PM~16327373
> *U know it brother!!!! Hawaii i consider my state as well considering how Unity,Timeless Classics,Supremacy,Elite and Imaginations Car clubs have all place big orders with KrazyKutting!!! thanks again brother hope to visit ur beautifull state again soon.  :biggrin:
> Wuz up my homie homie  :biggrin: yo Sam ur a instrumental part of this great thing we got going bro so give urself a nice pat on the back playa. :biggrin:
> Thanks bro just got a nice order from both Paul and Tone in NorCal i'll be bustn those out this week  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 18 2010, 01:13 PM~16327291
> *Man thanks to all our Great and Loyal customers for taking us to the top at light speed!!!!!!!!!!!! Krazy how a Kutting Co. in little ol Yuma AZ (other side of the world) could make such a HUGE impact on the Plaque game and CHANGE the way u guys PAY and get treated with ur Plaque orders  :biggrin:  We're extremely gratefull for everyones love and support and lets keep this great thing going fellas we dont Bullshit we just make Shit Happen!!!! All Day n All Nite Long!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 100 pages of order after order with no Old pictures just Fresh goodies out the oven.
> ...



hell yeah bro! looking good! Cant wait til its dipped in chrome and sitting in the back window of our rides!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey Johnny can you do wheel chips of the UL and pendants of Just the UL from urban legends. Oh and what's the ticket?


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Big ups to Johnny and the whole krew! Nothing but the best!


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

plaques are looking good, cant wait to give them to my fellow club members.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 18 2010, 10:13 PM~16327291
> *
> Look forward to doing alot more for this bad ass bike club
> 
> ...


car club too bro :0  looking good, members are going to be happy :yes: these are the car plaques right?


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

johnny all your work is sick


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jul 6 2009, 01:58 PM~14394088
> *GOT SOME OF MY PARTS TODAY THANKS FOR TRYING HARD AND GETTING DELIVERY 2 MY DOOR STEP IS THE SHIT ALSO CANT GO WRONG WITH THAT   AND WILL BE WAITING FOR MY NEXT BOX 2 MORROW THANKS AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


NEED ANOTHER SET LIKE THESE LOWERS G BODY A ARMS HOMIE POLISHED AND READY FOR ENGRAVING THANKS IN ADVANCE :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Jan 18 2010, 05:07 PM~16329688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wuz up Jesse, simon carnal they'll be in ur hands Friday when i go to L.A. :biggrin: wuz up man u gonna treat some bomb ass tacos?? :biggrin: We'll go have lunch Jesse and that way we can talk bout ur other projects.


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jan 19 2010, 11:30 PM~16348031
> *
> *


Sikkkk!!! did we do that??? :biggrin: Of course we did :biggrin: looks clean


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright thanks again fellas got 5 good leads bout plaques so far this week so we'll be bustn out more this week :0 :biggrin: here some pendants,lapel pins and Krazy TNT bike parts we kut out yesterday. Real nice when u have top notch fabricators like Karzicon to count on to weld n fabricate all our metal needs, thanks Mando for takn good care of us. :biggrin: 










Mufflers for Vicmarcos to be engraved and 2tone AZTECA style engravin :0 :biggrin: 









Knockoffs for Vicmarcos to be engraved as well Azteca style 









Klean pedals to be engrved and 2tone Azteca style as well :biggrin: 









The begining of a Krazy TNT gooseneck to be engraved and 2tone AZTECA style









these will be the kraziest mirrors ever for Vicmarcos aslo Azteca style wit a little special ingredient :0 :biggrin: 









the tips and decorations for Vicmarcos krazy TNT outta this world handlebars that ONLY TNT can deliver :0 :biggrin: these puppies gonna blow other handlebars out the water, except Bankroll's of course :biggrin: 

















Fender braces for Vicmarcos also Azteca Engraving









Patty Dukez and Matt from New Zealand pendants are gonna be krazy nice









Martin and Steven here some of ur parts









Boogie here's the pendants u ordered for ur homies thanks again G









Got tons of pendants and plaques to kut out. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

nice talking with you johnny, big things in 2010  
NOR CAL CUSTOMS


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 20 2010, 01:17 PM~16352293
> *Alright thanks again fellas got 5 good leads bout plaques so far this week so we'll be bustn out more this week  :0  :biggrin:  here some pendants,lapel pins and Krazy TNT bike parts we kut out yesterday. Real nice when u have top notch fabricators like Karzicon to count on to weld n fabricate all our metal needs, thanks Mando for takn good care of us.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

WE CHROMED & ENGRAVED UP YET BIG HOMIE


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Jan 20 2010, 02:59 PM~16353854
> *nice talking with you johnny, big things in 2010
> NOR CAL CUSTOMS
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

whats up johnny hows the wild child emblem coming along?


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 21 2010, 09:17 AM~16352293
> *
> Patty Dukez and Matt from New Zealand pendants are gonna be krazy nice
> 
> ...


looking good bro
u think im going to hit this show on the 20th feb wit my plaque ?


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

how much for the wheel chips are and in 2-3 weeks send ferdia for other plaques :biggrin:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

UNICOS??


----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Sure is a luxury to have my brother in law Mando and his company Karzicon to handle all my metal fabrication :biggrin: man the fellas at Karzicon are some metal workn artist's and to be able to walk out my office and into there shop just steps away is amazing. Everyday i walk in there they are creating some beautiful piece of artwork and to be able to collaborate with them and bounce ideas is my pleasure, thanks Mando and ur bad ass team. :biggrin: 


TNT's ridiculously nice and kutting edge handlebars for Vicmarcos's trike "El Ultimo Emperador" :0 :biggrin: 








cleanest Tig welds in the industry 

































threaded the handlebars for the krazy mirrors we're making








these feathers are gonna hang off the bars with leater strands to give a authentic look and engraved to give it that lowrider appeal









Hands down my fav bars to be a part of Roger C , Karzicon's master fabricator gettn down on the bars.









All of Vicmarcos parts we're makin are gonna be engraved and 2tone gold/chrome Aztec them engraving :0 :biggrin: 

Keep a eye out for TNT's new line of tubular kustom parts we're going krazy on this style of lathing solid tube and bending and manipulating the metal. From Forks,bars to rims we'll be creating some sick parts with this style that TNT developed. :biggrin: 


Vicmarcos pedals 
gotta luv a waterjets' ability to kut through 1/2"steel like butter :biggrin: 









WildChild emblem all welded up to mount on ur sons ranflita Paunch, gracias









Steven here ur lapel pins brothr thanks now gonna gold plate these bad boys.


----------



## Oldchevys11 (Jun 27, 2008)

keep up the good work!! NICE HOMIE.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

READY FOR OUR 30th ANNVR.,THANKS JOHNNY,GONA WEAR IT CON ORGULLO :thumbsup: 








:biggrin:


----------



## shitychevy (May 13, 2008)

this is shitty chevy the plaques looking better then i,ve ever seen keep up the good work i forsea a long and prosperase bis i know that boogie and the crew are happy.the plaque will look good in my two door box


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THIS SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME


----------



## shitychevy (May 13, 2008)

are you talking to me whuts up


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

oh johnny i cant wait homie :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Jan 25 2010, 11:46 AM~16404576
> *oh johnny i cant wait homie  :biggrin:
> *


you aint the only one homie! lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Johnny give me a call.....


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

WUTS GOOD KRAZY KUTTING THE PARTS NEVER SHOWED UP LET ME KNOW


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

CONGRATS ON THE LRM SPREAD!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Plaques we kut out yesterday :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Thanks fellas we're gettn love and support from all over the World, from word of mouth to what u guys observe here on layitlow and see in LRM thanks fellas we're gonna keep being ur guys Premier Kutting Shop :biggrin: :biggrin: 










































































i'll post up a grip more of plaques this week and what i'm shippn out tomorrow as well :0 gonna be group pics i can upload that many pics at once,lol. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hey johnny where do i send the money for the pendent


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 23 2010, 02:59 PM~16386951
> *Sure is a luxury to have my brother in law Mando and his company Karzicon to handle all my metal fabrication  :biggrin: man the fellas at Karzicon are some metal workn artist's and to be able to walk out my office and into there shop just steps away is amazing. Everyday i walk in there they are creating some beautiful piece of artwork and to be able to collaborate with them and bounce ideas is my pleasure, thanks Mando and ur bad ass team.  :biggrin:
> TNT's ridiculously nice and kutting edge handlebars for Vicmarcos's trike "El Ultimo Emperador"  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

:wave: 

WILL BE HEARING FROM ME SOON BRO........


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks bro


> READY FOR OUR 30th ANNVR.,THANKS JOHNNY,GONA WEAR IT CON ORGULLO :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookn good Vic, hey man i just got the new StreetLow Calendar for 2010 from Gilbert and ur ranfla looks clean on da April Month :biggrin: 



> this is shitty chevy the plaques looking better then i,ve ever seen keep up the good work i forsea a long and prosperase bis i know that boogie and the crew are happy.the plaque will look good in my two door box


Thanks homie we work hard to stay on top of our craft :biggrin: 



> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE THIS SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright fellas another Massive week of plaques being kut and plaques being shipped :0 :biggrin: THANKS guys for making KrazyKutting ur Number One Plaque company :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Here we go Group shot thanks to the current and new clubs to add themselves to our Growwwwwiiinnngg list of plaque homies that trust us with there orders.


















Pendant City!!!!!!!!!!!!!! chunky clean kut Pendants :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Bernzie wat can i say brother but Maholo to u and ur entire crew man for shown us constant love , gracias.









Jerry and ur entire Brown Impressions members thanks for sendn me ur guys orders and was real kool talkn n chilln with u guys in Odessa, look forward to that BBQ we're havin in Amarillo when i go back to TX Feb 20th weekend.

















Jimmy Boy here u go brother ur new bad ass KrazyKutting plaque









Rob in NY can't wait for that 14plaque order brother :wow: :biggrin: 

















Matt in New Zealand thanks alot man for trustin us from half way round the world!!!!!! :biggrin: 









My homies from Exclusive here ur first batch the bike plaques and pendants will be done shortly. :biggrin: 









Brian what up brother, here's ur first batch will have more for u this weekend also :0 :biggrin: 









Al and BigMando watcha the chinnny klean kut KrazyKutting placas :biggrin: 









my boy Jesse in San Anto TX gracias for the constant orders and the referrals u send my way carnal, means alot to us when someone like our quality and service so much that they make a conscious effort to reffer us to their homies. :biggrin: 









Javier in El Paso thanks as well brother, makin ur bad ass pendants this week also and the fully engraved ribbons to layover ur hella nice plaques :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









To all our KrazyKutting customers Thanks for shooting us to the Top we'll work our ass of to get to everyones order, thanks homies. :biggrin:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

think we got a mj of kutting
whos bad!!
looks mean bro well worth the wait
i keep my eye on the post


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 27 2010, 02:19 PM~16430293
> *Alright fellas another Massive week of plaques being kut and plaques being shipped  :0  :biggrin: THANKS guys for making KrazyKutting ur Number One Plaque company  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Here we go Group shot thanks to the current and new clubs to add themselves to our Growwwwwiiinnngg list of plaque homies that trust us with there orders.
> 
> Brian what up brother, here's ur first batch will have more for u this weekend also  :0  :biggrin:
> ...



Lookin Good. P.M Me the ticket for a Pendant of Just the U.L engraved. The same size as the Ruff Ryder Pendant :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Ooops we have so much work and pics to post up i forgot this one, thanks Matt in TX for u order brother. 
















WATERJET KUT and CNC MILLED to give it that 2010 KrazyKutting look all done in HOUSE with OUR machines :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

This is for my homie Ron in SAN JOSE CA made his legs longer and bent it on our press (another machine we Own) to fit nicely over his seat and look clean. 









Alrighty batter up on Pendant City!!!! thanks fellas we're gettn better and better and bangn out your guys pendants and providing only Highest Quality Showtime pendants!!









Oki here u go playa ur pendants all engraved and Triple Plated









my homies in Old Memories thanks for the orders fellas









Charlie in VA thanks for ur orders bro









Tim in New Mexico thanks as well bro and tell ur brother im ready whenever to go up there and pick up his parts to engraved and plate for him :biggrin: 









Big David in Diego gracias for stayn with the best Plaque company homie, check ur clean edges there awesome :biggrin: 









Big Al and Mando aqui esta ur clean pendants









Brian here u go player









Tony from Odessa Super Show heres ur bad ass tone pendant thanks for the biz carnal









Vic sorry bout the delay homie this completes ur order carnal thanks for being patient bro.









Anthony in San Antonio thanks for ur order as well at Tejano Super Show in Odessa TX been bustn out alot of work from that show was well worth the trip :biggrin: 









Boogie what up G here u go player ur package will get there by Friday thanks again playa.









Luis in NYC ur package was shippd today as well gracias carnalito keep them orders coming









Jerry in TX thanks again homie and i'll be kuttin out the 10 additional pendants this weekend :0 :biggrin: 










Hit me up for urpendants homies we promise u u'll love the quality and chunkiness of KrazyKutting Pendants!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 27 2010, 02:52 PM~16430614
> *
> 
> Big Al and Mando aqui esta ur clean pendants
> ...


damn johnny! you have exceeded our expectations! damn :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by baduso_@Jan 27 2010, 03:26 PM~16430371
> *think we got a mj of kutting
> whos bad!!
> looks mean bro well worth the wait
> ...



Were ichin to get some gold and chrome engraved plaques.....


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

I HAD TO REPOST THESE TO POST I LOVE LOOKN AT THEM 




Alright fellas another Massive week of plaques being kut and plaques being shipped :0 :biggrin: THANKS guys for making KrazyKutting ur Number One Plaque company :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Here we go Group shot thanks to the current and new clubs to add themselves to our Growwwwwiiinnngg list of plaque homies that trust us with there orders.


















Pendant City!!!!!!!!!!!!!! chunky clean kut Pendants :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 








Bernzie wat can i say brother but Maholo to u and ur entire crew man for shown us constant love , gracias.









Jerry and ur entire Brown Impressions members thanks for sendn me ur guys orders and was real kool talkn n chilln with u guys in Odessa, look forward to that BBQ we're havin in Amarillo when i go back to TX Feb 20th weekend.

















Jimmy Boy here u go brother ur new bad ass KrazyKutting plaque









Rob in NY can't wait for that 14plaque order brother :wow: :biggrin: 

















Matt in New Zealand thanks alot man for trustin us from half way round the world!!!!!! :biggrin: 









My homies from Exclusive here ur first batch the bike plaques and pendants will be done shortly. :biggrin: 









Brian what up brother, here's ur first batch will have more for u this weekend also :0 :biggrin: 









Al and BigMando watcha the chinnny klean kut KrazyKutting placas :biggrin: 









my boy Jesse in San Anto TX gracias for the constant orders and the referrals u send my way carnal, means alot to us when someone like our quality and service so much that they make a conscious effort to reffer us to their homies. :biggrin: 









Javier in El Paso thanks as well brother, makin ur bad ass pendants this week also and the fully engraved ribbons to layover ur hella nice plaques :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









To all our KrazyKutting customers Thanks for shooting us to the Top we'll work our ass of to get to everyones order, thanks homies. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Ooops we have so much work and pics to post up i forgot this one, thanks Matt in TX for u order brother. 
















WATERJET KUT and CNC MILLED to give it that 2010 KrazyKutting look all done in HOUSE with OUR machines :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

This is for my homie Ron in SAN JOSE CA made his legs longer and bent it on our press (another machine we Own) to fit nicely over his seat and look clean. 









Alrighty batter up on Pendant City!!!! thanks fellas we're gettn better and better and bangn out your guys pendants and providing only Highest Quality Showtime pendants!!









Oki here u go playa ur pendants all engraved and Triple Plated









my homies in Old Memories thanks for the orders fellas









Charlie in VA thanks for ur orders bro









Tim in New Mexico thanks as well bro and tell ur brother im ready whenever to go up there and pick up his parts to engraved and plate for him :biggrin: 









Big David in Diego gracias for stayn with the best Plaque company homie, check ur clean edges there awesome :biggrin: 









Big Al and Mando aqui esta ur clean pendants









Brian here u go player









Tony from Odessa Super Show heres ur bad ass tone pendant thanks for the biz carnal









Vic sorry bout the delay homie this completes ur order carnal thanks for being patient bro.









Anthony in San Antonio thanks for ur order as well at Tejano Super Show in Odessa TX been bustn out alot of work from that show was well worth the trip :biggrin: 









Boogie what up G here u go player ur package will get there by Friday thanks again playa.









Luis in NYC ur package was shippd today as well gracias carnalito keep them orders coming









Jerry in TX thanks again homie and i'll be kuttin out the 10 additional pendants this weekend :0 :biggrin: 








Hit me up for urpendants homies we promise u u'll love the quality and chunkiness of KrazyKutting Pendants!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

one luv johnny thay r sic worth every penny thanks


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:biggrin: nice, cant wait for mine


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

once again johnny beyond my expectations krazy kutting is the best in the biz!


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

ey johnny it was good to talk to ya the other day homie! felt like i was talkin to a LIL celebrity :biggrin: im drawin up my plaque for u right now! 

another question, how much would it set me back to get a chrome felix the cat made for my rear view? about 3 or 4 inches tall?


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bro, I got my plaque and pendant in the mail today!!! Already on the Ride!!!

Came out Sik!! Thanks Bro. More orders in the near future!!


----------



## CAMARADAS65 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hows the CAMARADAS drawing coming along carnal !


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 27 2010, 07:41 PM~16433948
> *Ooops we have so much work and pics to post up i forgot this one, thanks Matt in TX for u order brother.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE. AND I WILL LET MY BROTHER KNOW. ITS STARTING TO WARM UP HER SO WE WILL START TAKING THE STUFF OFF HIS CAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chon_Chon509 (Jan 17, 2007)

Question... What CAD program do you guys use?


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

4 those who dont know about this thread johnny at kk is the man in the lowrider game i am a repeat customer and the prez of a club i would never use anybody else 4 our needs the man is king in our eyes the pendents were off the charts :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Jan 29 2010, 08:05 PM~16456741
> *4 those who dont know about this thread johnny at kk is the man in the lowrider game i am a repeat customer and the prez of a club i would never use anybody else 4 our needs the man is king in our eyes the pendents were off the charts :biggrin:
> *


x64, We had our first order deliverd to us this week!! :biggrin: We didnt get 1 plaque delivered from our order  .........Johnny wasnt happy with the chrome. He takes pride in his work! He made sure we are going to get the best quality product!!
We appreciate that!!! No, we didnt get 1 plaque, but when we do, it will be top notch!! Thanks Johnny for the quality work!!  

Al Luna
President
IDENTITY CC
ARIZONA


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

QUE ONDA CORNAL!!!
JUST WONDERIN IF U GOT THAT TXT I SENT U OTHER DAY? HIT ME UP WHEN U CAN BRO!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 25 2010, 10:28 PM~16412389
> *WUTS GOOD KRAZY KUTTING THE PARTS NEVER SHOWED UP LET ME KNOW
> *


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 30 2010, 07:02 AM~16459187
> *x64, We had our first order deliverd to us this week!!  :biggrin: We didnt get 1 plaque delivered from our order  .........Johnny wasnt happy with the chrome. He takes pride in his work! He made sure we are going to get the best quality product!!
> We appreciate that!!! No, we didnt get 1 plaque, but when we do, it will be top notch!! Thanks Johnny for the quality work!!
> 
> ...


that is so true i got ten plaques and thay r sweet


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

We look forward in working with you this year. Welcome to the Tour


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

>





> one luv johnny thay r sic worth every penny thanks





> :biggrin: nice, cant wait for mine





> once again johnny beyond my expectations krazy kutting is the best in the biz!





> ey johnny it was good to talk to ya the other day homie! felt like i was talkin to a LIL celebrity :biggrin: im drawin up my plaque for u right now!
> 
> another question, how much would it set me back to get a chrome felix the cat made for my rear view? about 3 or 4 inches tall?





> Bro, I got my plaque and pendant in the mail today!!! Already on the Ride!!!
> 
> Came out Sik!! Thanks Bro. More orders in the near future!!





> Hows the CAMARADAS drawing coming along carnal !





> THANKS HOMIE. AND I WILL LET MY BROTHER KNOW. ITS STARTING TO WARM UP HER SO WE WILL START TAKING THE STUFF OFF HIS CAR. :thumbsup:





> 4 those who dont know about this thread johnny at kk is the man in the lowrider game i am a repeat customer and the prez of a club i would never use anybody else 4 our needs the man is king in our eyes the pendents were off the charts :biggrin:





> x64, We had our first order deliverd to us this week!! :biggrin: We didnt get 1 plaque delivered from our order  .........Johnny wasnt happy with the chrome. He takes pride in his work! He made sure we are going to get the best quality product!!
> We appreciate that!!! No, we didnt get 1 plaque, but when we do, it will be top notch!! Thanks Johnny for the quality work!!
> 
> Al Luna
> ...





> QUE ONDA CORNAL!!!
> JUST WONDERIN IF U GOT THAT TXT I SENT U OTHER DAY? HIT ME UP WHEN U CAN BRO!!!





>





> that is so true i got ten plaques and thay r sweet





> We look forward in working with you this year. Welcome to the Tour





> pm sent



ONE WORD DESCRIBES THE ENERGY AND INSPIRATION WE FEEL WHEN WE SEE THIS SORT OF FEEDBACK..........WOW!!!!!!!! Straight up fellas we're workn our best to get Even Better and more effecient , u'll see me post this statement every so often n thats cause we dont stop to look back at what we're creating.....a whole Family of homies that can consider us there homies and can be ASSURED that if they call us they'll get treated with the respect u expect!! N yes i know we have to keep improving our service and product to stay on top of competition so you guys have our word we'll keep workn harder to get better and better!!!!! :biggrin: 

wait till u guys get a load of the work being displayed tomorrow hno: hno:  :boink: :boink:


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

can you design this for me.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spook_@Jan 31 2010, 11:35 AM~16467999
> *can you design this for me.
> 
> 
> ...


What up Spook, kool homie of course we can :biggrin: 

Alright Triple Plated Chrome (from our partner Speedy, best in da biz who gets the job done ALWAYS :biggrin: )

115.00 
160.00 gold
240.00 engraved and chrome
290.00 engraved and 2tone

Kool homie as u can see we never hide our prices and u can be rest assured u'll get the FINEST KUT quality out there, take a look at my edges and kut cleanliness there sweet, we keep our machine calibrated all the time,lol. :biggrin:


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

WHATS UP JOHNNY ITS PONCH HOMIE! KRAZY KUTTING ALWAYS TAKING CARE OF ITS CUSTOMERS 1ST CLASS SERVICE :biggrin: GRACIAS POR TODO !


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Damn bro you just make me laugh. I am so glad that all the screwed up plaque guy's I had to deal with before can't screw with customers on Layitlow any more. 1st made them cut there design cost and turn around time now they have to compete for customers. That's the way it should be when a customer is in charge not the Plaque guy. I got your back as always Johnny I knew you would be good for lowriding someone had to get the thieves out the game and make the others respect the customers. keep it up. you don't need to take over the world just keep having the best customer service and the guy's that don't like to deal with bullshit will all come to you eventually.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jan 31 2010, 01:16 AM~16466000
> *
> 
> wait till u guys get a load of the work being displayed tomorrow  hno:  hno:    :boink:  :boink:
> *



BRING IT ON JOHNNY


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Jan 28 2010, 06:59 PM~16444739
> *Bro, I got my plaque and pendant in the mail today!!! Already on the Ride!!!
> 
> Came out Sik!! Thanks Bro. More orders in the near future!!
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alrighty fellas once again homies GRACIAS!!!! for the krazy orders this past week and already on Monday and Today, you guys keep em coming we'll be here bangin em out for u guys. :biggrin: 

Alright big thanks the to homie Jose from Seattle for his 10 plaque order and more to come :biggrin: 









Jose as well from Imperial ,CA gracias carnal for comin to the shop and checkn it out n person. Always good to see peeps expresion when they see all the machinery and tools and setup we OWN :biggrin: 
[









and last but not least another Jose from Surprise AZ gracias carnal for ur oder can't wait for the additional order :biggrin: 









Also kut out a grip of backn plates for my brother in law Armando gettn his company Karzicon loaded up for show season :0 :biggrin: 










Got another 30 plaques to kut this week :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

I SPY!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright gotta thank my hardworkn wife for her efforts in packaging and shippn out your guys Kalleeeenn KrazyKutting Plaques :biggrin: just love how pure and wet the chrome shines on our plaques :biggrin: 










Keo in Seattle thanks homie for the love and support and yes we'll bang out ur next order wen ur ready, gettn alot of orders from the Seattle are keep telln the homies bout the Premier Plaque company KrazyKutting :biggrin: 









Big Terrence in Minnesota thanks G for the order as well :biggrin: 









Anthony in New Mexico again brother i appreciat the repeat bizness









Al here's ur perfect plaque brother already on its way :biggrin: 









Charlie one more plaque for u club thanks homie will ship out with last plaque u orderd on Sat. :biggrin: 









What up Mana heres Patti Dukez pendant will ship with her Resurection Plaque order









Angel in Amarillo here u go carnal thanks for the plaque and pendant order u'll love ur beautifully kut and plated krazykutting products :biggrin: 









Efrain in FLA thanks homie for ordering ur Krazykutting plaque and ur Karzicon hydraulic accesories









Tanya in New Mexico gracias girl for ur order and let me know when ur ready for the bike plaques









Brian what up homie this completes ur first order just waitn on the engraved piece :biggrin: 









Alright fellas thanks for the trust and support and rest assured we take great pride in takn care of u guys at KrazyKutting!!!!! got so many orders to CAD and Kut for our awesome customers, thank you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 2 2010, 11:50 PM~16496531
> *I SPY!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Was sappening my brother !!! Hella kool talkn to u today Mark and dam brother we're excited bout what u have brewing over there in WA cough cough my bad i dont remember anything Top Secret :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Check these badboys out Mark, there Karzicon freshly done wrapped bigbody drums for our homie Junior Castro outta Midland TX who's gonna be bustn out hella hard with Skandallac this year :biggrin: he's going krazy with Karzicon parts all over his bigbody.

















Another good Karzicon customer Ruben from Las Vegas who Karzicon molded and extended and engraved his Elco aarms. Check out how clean Karzicon welds and craftsmanship is :biggrin: 

























Karzicon where they turn dreams into reality :biggrin:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 2 2010, 10:58 PM~16496580
> *Alright gotta thank my hardworkn wife for her efforts in packaging and shippn out your guys Kalleeeenn KrazyKutting Plaques  :biggrin:  just love how pure and wet the chrome shines on our plaques  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Exellent customer service+Cool ass homie+Outstanding quality+unbeatable price=Johnny of KRAZYKUTTING!
Wuts up Johnny, this Keo, plaque lookin real nice!


----------



## adamsgirl (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 26 2009, 05:28 PM~13399865
> *Alright guys once again THANK YOU from Karzicon!!!!! We really appreciate the strong support u guys are giving us and ur support we'll continue to DELIVER HIGH QUALITY PRODUCT AND SERVICES!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> F.Y.I. I"ll be driving to TEXAS early tomorrow morning so wont do any kuttn till monday when i return. U guys are more than welcome to call me tomorrow and throughout the weekend as i'll be seeing highway all day,lol. 619 861 6551 Johnny Aguirre. Peace.
> ...


those unity plaques r beautiful good work johnny see u at walmart we always got money waiting for u !


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 3 2010, 12:03 AM~16496637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, I need some of these.
:biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by adamsgirl_@Feb 3 2010, 11:06 AM~16498408
> *those unity plaques r beautiful  good work johnny see u at walmart we always got money waiting for u !
> *


hahahhwe was talking bout this yesterday....


----------



## junnbug (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 3 2010, 01:03 AM~16496637
> *Check these badboys out Mark, there Karzicon freshly done wrapped bigbody drums for our homie Junior Castro outta Midland TX who's gonna be bustn out hella hard with Skandallac this year  :biggrin: he's going krazy with Karzicon parts all over his bigbody.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

excellent work. the chrome on them plaques makes me put my kd sunglasses on. :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

LOOKIN GOOD CARNAL :thumbsup:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

:wow: Looking good


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

cant wait to see those bike plaques carnal :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kasem1963+Feb 3 2010, 12:08 AM~16496672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man thats hella awesome Albert, thanks again to u and Dustin "Volo" for ur guys love and support brother. Mando is excited bout what the future holds for us as am I, we wouldn't be as successful as we are without the love and support of everyone we come in contact with, thanks again guys cant say it enuff. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 4 2010, 05:00 PM~16514112
> *cant wait to see those bike plaques carnal :biggrin:
> *


Be kut out this week big Paul :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 4 2010, 06:54 PM~16515619
> *What up Keo, thanks homie its been amazing how once a region hears about us the news spreads like wildfire u can defenitly add Seattle area to our map of homies that support us.  :biggrin:
> Wuz up Girl hahah no kiddn i feel like Moneygram should give me a direct link,lol. Kool i'm on my way again to pick some more up,lol n i just saw u 2hrs ago  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> ...


good deal


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright fellas THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! for takn us to the top at light speed :biggrin: 
Phones been ringin off the hook with orders and inquires so we're very gratefull for that and blessed to be able to be ur guys Lowrider shop for Plaques and Karzicon for ur Metal Fab needs :biggrin: 

This weekends kut list

Stakitass CC TEXAS 4plaques
Caliriders Cali 2plaques
Luxurious bc Cali 4plaques
Southern Players Texas 3plaques
United Classics Washington 8plaques
Nuestra Passion Cali 16plaques
3rd Coast Riders Texas 3plaques
Associates Cali 8plaques
Old Skool Cali 1plaque
Pedal Scrapez Pennsylvania 1plaque
Soul Society Nevada 1plaque
Lavish Habits Nevada 4plaques
Realistics Mexico 1plaque
Crowd Cali 2plaques
Contagious Washington 12plaques


Thats 70 plaques we have to kut out by Sunday :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks homies now u guys now why we dont have time to post 6pics of one part,lol we appreciate all the love and support and u guys are the wind behind our backs :biggrin: Wow all the way from the other side of the world makin big things happen!!!!



dammmmmm!!!! u can add these plaques to the 70 we're kuttn out this weekend

LowLyfe Texas 10 plaques
Consafos Sur Cali 2plaques
Oldies Times Mexico 1plaque
Sunset Cruisers Cali 2plaques
AZ Riders Arizona 1plaque
United Dreams Yuma 3plaques
Impressions Cali 3plaques

For a krazy never before been seen 92!!!!!!! Plaques wow seriously u guys 92 plaques in a week,lol wtf is going on i thought people were sayin that Lowriding was dying out???? i dont know man i talk to a grip of people from all over the united states and foreign countries and seems to me like Lowriding is holding steady if not growing!!!!!!! man we're really lookn forward to the Lowrider Experience Tour this year and Wego being solid shows as well as Streetlow and all the other top notch shows that seem to be growing and gaining momentum!!! Lets keep this great thing going homies and we'll continue to be here to make ur dreams a reality!!! :biggrin: .



92 plaques wow :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what up johnny cant wait to see new plaques and congrats to u guys for new issue in lowrider mag :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Feb 4 2010, 08:35 PM~16516041
> *what up johnny cant wait to see new plaques and congrats to u guys for new issue in lowrider mag :biggrin:
> *


Simon Art gracias homie we appreciate that, but we would not be in there had it not been for homies like urself that recognize a Quality product at an affordable price :biggrin: thanks again carnal.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 4 2010, 08:08 PM~16515755
> *Alright fellas THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! for takn us to the top at light speed  :biggrin:
> Phones been ringin off the hook with orders and inquires so we're very gratefull for that and blessed to be able to be ur guys Lowrider shop for Plaques and Karzicon for ur Metal Fab needs
> 
> ...



Wow fellas this ain't even funny no more.......................u guys are driving me krazy,hahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Lets add these plaques to the sold mix as well :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :wow: 
PhoenixKustoms Arizona 2plaques
Monstrous Boyz Colorado 1plaque
Brown Impressions Texas :0 :biggrin: 20 KRAZYKUTTING CHUNKY ASS TUFF BLINGING PENDANTS FULLY ENGRAVED AND 2TONE :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Midnite Visions Cali 3plaques
Brown Society Arizona 2plaques

lets see that brings the math total of plaques to kut to a......100!!!! man i just felt my knees buckle,lol. Thanks homies keep them phone call coming i'll answer and kut ur plaques at 3am if i have to :0 :biggrin: n i think i just might be running the waterjet 24hrs straight to fill this krazy ass never before 100 plaque order. :biggrin: 


Again homies with all the dam love and thanks in the world we at KrazyKutting and Karzicon thank u fellas for the madhouse this is turning into,lol i mean FUNHOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 3 2010, 12:03 AM~16496637
> *Check these badboys out Mark, there Karzicon freshly done wrapped bigbody drums for our homie Junior Castro outta Midland TX who's gonna be bustn out hella hard with Skandallac this year  :biggrin: he's going krazy with Karzicon parts all over his bigbody.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn these parts are looking good. Can't wait to see mine. :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 4 2010, 08:08 PM~16515755
> *Alright fellas THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! for takn us to the top at light speed  :biggrin:
> Phones been ringin off the hook with orders and inquires so we're very gratefull for that and blessed to be able to be ur guys Lowrider shop for Plaques and Karzicon for ur Metal Fab needs  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## SURG-O (Aug 1, 2008)

HEY WHAT ISSUE OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS THIS...??? I NEED TO GET TO GET A HOLD OF THIS ONE.....


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sup Johnny  I'll be hitting you up soon for a few more plaques and the pendants we talked about last time we spoke. Hope all is well. 

Mario


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Feb 4 2010, 01:04 PM~16512337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Big J for the "thank you" message! You're welcome! Glad you guys were happy with the feature. Thanks to you and Mando for letting me do the feature on you. Thanks to Albert for his help with the pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

wassup guys the LRM spread looks good, cant wait to actually see it in the issue. :thumbsup: 

I got the pendants in the mail . I'll post a pic of the pendants as soon as i get them back fron the jewelers. getting the bails put in them  

thanks again you guys are awsome!!!!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 5 2010, 03:05 AM~16519388
> *Wow fellas this ain't even funny no more.......................u guys are driving me krazy,hahahahaha  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Lets add these plaques to the sold mix as well  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :wow:
> ...


DONT FORGET THE MOTORCYCLE PLAQUE TAMBIEN HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
WE'LL BE THERE IN YUMA ON THE 2OTH THIS MONTH TO PICK EM UP!!! 
THANKS AGAIN CARNAL!!!


----------



## La mas Firme (Apr 4, 2009)

JOHNNNY, THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE GORGEOUS PLAQUES YOU MADE FOR US. IM GONNA HAVE MORE ORDERS FOR YOU SOON BUT ILL LET YOU FINISH THE GRIP OF ORDERS YOU HAVE FIRST. NO PRESSURE! LOL THERES MORE PEOPLE THAT WILL BE GETTING AHOLD OF YOU. EVERYONE LIKED YOUR WORK MAN, GOOD JOB. KEEP IT UP! 
TANYA


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright homies here's this weeks beautifull KrazyKutting plaques going to there new owners and being slapped into there new rides :biggrin: 

Thanks again to all the homies for making krazykutting there plaque manufacturer and lettn us be there kutting company. :biggrin: 










Jose in Imperial gracias por la ordern carnal look forward to makn a bunch more for u guys. 









Sam good lookn out homie for brining in this 10plaque order!! u da man loc's :biggrin: 









Jose gracias homie for the order and enjoy ur placas. :biggrin: 









Steven in NorCal thanks homie here ur lapel pins. ready to ship entire order.









thanks homies got a krazy amount to kut!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

As always great work coming out of your shop.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Feb 8 2010, 11:02 PM~16555850
> *As always great work coming out of your shop.
> *


Thanks homie, Mando should have a booth at the United Dreams show on the 20th so stop by n check out his new line of product, its clean. :biggrin: 


Alright homies, this weekend was supposed to be my super bowl plaque kutting weekend but we had a part wear out on our waterjet (from so much use,lol) that we had to kut a smaller amount than expected.  But i PROMISE u we'll be kuttin like krazy the entire week to get caught up :biggrin: 

Was able to kut 16 plaques for Nuestra Passion and gettn those plated as we speak
4 for Stakitas also being plated as we speak
3 Gulf Coast Riders being polished for engraving
5 Contagious plaques (still have 9 to kut)
1 Pedal Sraperz

10 Lowlyfe
4 Elite

bringin the total to 43 :cheesy: :biggrin: b kuttin a grip more tomorrow :biggrin: 
didnt take pics of the ones i kut on Saturday cause i was rushing to get them chromed but i took one of the LowLyfe and Elite these are going to also get the Karzicon CNC treatment to the ribbons :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

SUP JOHNNY KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK....HEY I SEE THE HOMIES FROM UNITED DREAMS ORDERED 3 PLAQUES ADD ONE MORE TO THAT FOR MY HOMIE MANUEL.... HEY SO U COMING TO THE SHOW ON THE 20TH RIGHT??? ALOT OF PPL ARE ASKING FOR U GUYS TO BE THERE???TEXT OR CALL ME BRO 928-446-6165 RICK


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

man johnny do you sleep homie r shit came out clownin way of life and lethal lows were askin me what up whit there pendents i know your hella busy


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928+Feb 9 2010, 05:09 AM~16557908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just talked to Speedy the Lethal Low pendants are gonna be in my hands this Friday if all goes as planned n Way of Life shortly after :biggrin: thanks again Boogie, yo man wheres my pic of u n the KrazyKutting shirt i sent you


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

alrighty fellas thanks again for the krazy orders i got today

8 Unicos plaques :0 :biggrin: 
2 Cult classic
3 weekendz only
14 Low Mentality 
EZ DUZ IT placed a big order (2nd order repeat happy customer) havnt lookd at the invoice just saw ur email and read ur text....Keo ur hella awesome brother.
DAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUMMMM i mean DAYYYYYYYYYYYYUMMM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Yo straight up you guys are the friknnnn besttttt kustomers in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


chippn away at these krazy ass plaque orders!!!!


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 10 2010, 12:19 AM~16569424
> *Was up Rick dawg!!! dam homie i was begining to feel left out like u weren't gonna invite me homie  as a plaque vendor to your show   but know u made it all better  :biggrin: gracias homie i'm sure Mando will b there with Karzicon's latest product line  :0  :biggrin: Orale Ricky hit me up later bro,peace.
> 
> Just talked to Speedy the Lethal Low pendants are gonna be in my hands this Friday if all goes as planned n Way of Life shortly after  :biggrin: thanks again Boogie, yo man wheres my pic of u n the KrazyKutting shirt i sent you
> *



na homie as a matter in fact u gonna be at the shop later on today?? so i can stop by....i just figured u would come with mando homie..but ya homie we getting alot of request if u guys gonna be there??? i will call later homie...answer ur phone lol...peace homie


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

What up Johnny! How we looking bro.


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

jerry was mad cuz dont got a shirt wore it 2 a show last week end lol


----------



## wallace pardo (Jun 19, 2009)

heading to mardi gra hit u up when i get back :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

recieved our Plaques and Pendants yesterday, Looking good homie!!


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2010, 11:27 PM~16569465
> *alrighty fellas thanks again for the krazy orders i got today
> 
> 8 Unicos plaques  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


 Quality takes time and your one busy homie!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

:happysad: i wanna see something


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 10 2010, 02:21 PM~16573442
> *recieved our Plaques and Pendants yesterday, Looking good homie!!
> *



 NO TEASING CHARLIE, IM WAITING ON MINE, WHEN ALL MY STUFF GETS HERE THEN YOU CAN BRAG


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kasem1963+Feb 10 2010, 03:25 PM~16574018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patience is a virtue known by many practiced by sum :biggrin: there coming Brian i know the anticipation is drivn u nuts,lol. thanks again man.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here we go again nother 8 plaques bangd out today :biggrin: got a million left to kut :wow: thanks homies u guys are krazy cool kustomers :biggrin: 









Anthony in Sin City thanks homie for the order tell Marshawyn i said good lookn out for the referral :biggrin: 









Fidencio in Eagle Pass TX gracias por tus ordenes carnal. :biggrin: 









sorry bout the blurry pics i was snappn them from my phone


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 10 2010, 10:45 PM~16579115
> *
> Patience is a virtue known by many practiced by sum  :biggrin: there coming Brian i know the anticipation is drivn u nuts,lol. thanks again man.
> *


YEAH .......................................................I REALLY CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE ENGRAVED PLAQUE AND PENDANT. GIVE ME PICS TO HOLD ME OVER HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 10 2010, 12:27 AM~16569465
> *alrighty fellas thanks again for the krazy orders i got today
> 
> 8 Unicos plaques  :0  :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TAKE A DAY OFF!! WHo works on a Sunday..lol


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 4 2010, 09:08 PM~16515755
> *Alright fellas THANK YOU GUYS!!!!! for takn us to the top at light speed  :biggrin:
> Phones been ringin off the hook with orders and inquires so we're very gratefull for that and blessed to be able to be ur guys Lowrider shop for Plaques and Karzicon for ur Metal Fab needs  :biggrin:
> 
> ...















have u cut out that monstrous boys plaque yet dogg


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 10 2010, 07:32 PM~16577437
> *:happysad: i wanna see something
> *


good morning KrazyKutting just want to know the stat on the Luxurious bike plaques


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here is some work johhnny cut last weekend some going to chrome some to the ball milling process tomorrow and I'm sure more cut's out during the week.








































































and some custom dumps going to chrome only 400 of them


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

SUP WIT IT BIG JOHNNY N MONDO~!!!!! :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

WHAT UP CARNAL!!!
THATS A GRIP LOAD OF PLAQUES HOMIE. 
I SEE MINE IN THERE BUT DONT SEE THE BIKE PLAQUE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ANYWAYS,, WE'RE STILL HEADING TO YUMA THIS WEEKEND FOR UNITED DREAMS SHOW SO WE CAN PICK UP THE PLAQUES AND WHEEL CHIPPS.. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!!! 
AYE TE WATCHO CARNAL!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

here is some work johhnny cut last weekend some going to chrome some to the ball milling process tomorrow and I'm sure more cut's out during the week.








































































and some custom dumps going to chrome only 400 of them










Wheew n we just gettn warmed up Mando,lol . Man this week is gonna be even krazier have a bunch more plaque orders and pendants,bike parts and Karzicon's list of parts to kut so we'll be postn up big group pics, thankyou thankyou THANKYOU homies for being patient and kool tru this krazy frenzy of orders that you and ur fellow lowriders have been placing!!!!!!!!!!! Much Love.


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

Who makes your t shirts we need a t shirt vendor.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## SURG-O (Aug 1, 2008)

THIS IS THE 1ST PLAQUE THAT THEY DID FOR US.... 










JALE BIEN CHINGON.....


----------



## spook (Jan 21, 2002)

do you have a website up yet where we can see samples.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUPPPP JOHNNY IS SHE CUT :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD FELLAS


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 19 2010, 08:06 AM~16659858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I FEEL YA DOGG HAHA


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

krzy kut, i see u got a lil gold, some red in a few of these plaques, are there any other colors you can add to these plaques?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Feb 20 2010, 06:10 PM~16672820
> *krzy kut, i see u got a lil gold, some red in a few of these plaques, are there any other colors you can add to these plaques?
> *



LIKE *GREEN*  What Up Big Russ


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

WHAT UP CARNAL!!!
THANKS FOR THE TOUR OF THE SHOP AND THE PLAQUES YESTERDAY!!!


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 21 2010, 02:23 AM~16676233
> *LIKE GREEN  What Up Big Russ
> *


what it is pimpn.....u guys ready for the show season?


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

any info?


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

YO JOHNNY CAN U PM ME UR NUMBER I LOST IT


----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)

whats crackn johnny, keep up da good work homi :biggrin: FAMILY THANG SAN DIEGO


----------



## Ruiz707 (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1Lethallow_@Feb 10 2010, 08:28 AM~16570821
> *jerry was mad cuz dont got a shirt wore it 2 a show last week end lol
> *


Nigha I don't a fuck about no shirt nigha lol


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Feb 21 2010, 11:45 AM~16678111
> *what it is pimpn.....u guys ready for the show season?
> *


Trying to....................... Got some Sick work coming from Johnny Soon I hope


----------



## lilpete69 (Feb 11, 2010)

What up Johnny, this Pete from the new car club NUESTRA PASION C.C. from Merced, Califas just tell you cann't wait to get are Plaques and keep up the good work Homie. Gracias homie!!!! from all of us from NUESTRA PASION C.C.   this summer is are first year coming out on to the LOW RIDER SCENE and hope to meet other clubs.


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 21 2010, 11:11 PM~16684840
> *Trying to....................... Got some Sick work coming from Johnny Soon I hope
> *


tryn 2 get on the band wagon and have some crazy work done, the engraved dumps is off the damn chain.......start there and you may as well do the entire trunk.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

We're busting our ass's over here at KrazyKutting to keep up with the horendous frantic pace YOU guys have established for us :biggrin: VERY MUCH APPRECIATE u guys turning my life into a fast ass rollercoaster ride!!!! Keep them orders coming homies we'll keep workn without a day off till we fill ALL of them!!! :biggrin: N wait till u guys see the parts Mando n Karzicon are busting out with as well :0 :biggrin: 

Barely had time to post up these pics its hella hard to find time to post up pics so i try n take group pics n then ONE (not 6,lol) of a plaque. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










JB in FT. Stocktone, gracias carnal u were the first call that came in from reading the LRM article. Thanks again carnal n let me know if u need me to stop by when im in TEXAS in March. 









Another 2tone placa for Javier in El Paso, TX. almost got the final ribbons that are being engraved as well. :0 :biggrin: N Pendants!!!









Another R.O. plaque for TROY this one is going to Paul Wall n have another 4 fully engraved to kut :biggrin: 









My Exclusive homies thanks for the order.

























Boogie here goes ur homies Pendant  :biggrin: 









Matt in New Zealand thanks brother for the order n cant wait to hear ur reaction when u receive them!!!!!!!!11









Jose in Washington gracias carnal.









BigMando n Al here u go homies hit me up.









Wus up Burns ur package is in transit should be there by Monday or Tuesday :biggrin: 









David in San Diego aque esta carnal, thanks for being loyal to ur homies at KrazyKutting!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

When we say Group pics we really mean Group pics :biggrin: Thanks Thanks WTF can i say all day but THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Man we going through bubble wrap like a profesional Shipping company,lol. 










Francois in Washington thanks homie :biggrin: 









My homie Elim in Cali thanks for the repeat order, ur other plaque is being engraved. :biggrin: 









Anthony in Las Vegas thanks baller n look forward to hookn ur club up with more G. :biggrin: 









Franky Bonez in Pennslyvania thanks player n let me know when ur club is gonna need more :biggrin: 









Norman que onda, ur plaque got done QWIK!!! im workn on the bike plaque ese,lol gotta slap my 10Gauge material on the waterjet y vamonos, gettn done this week. :biggrin: 









Fidencio in Eagle Pass gracias carnal n ur other 3 will be ready this Friday. :biggrin: 









My homie Thomas in San Diego thanks G for the order n for the referrals ur gettn me player, thanks alot. :biggrin: 









Man uploading this many pics takes forever,lol


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright homies thanks again for lettn our competition know that KrazyKutting can throw a nice group pic WEEK IN AND WEEK OUT :biggrin: I need to invest in a Panoramic Camera so i dont have to stand so far away,lol. 










Pete n Art n da homies from Nuestra Passion GRACIAS for the 16 plaque order homies!!! u already know KrazyKutting n Karzicon are ur guys Plaques n Metal Kustom Fab company :biggrin: 









Big Tone in Norcal gracias homie n Paul im kuttn ur bike plaques tomorrow n CNC Milln them this week if all goes well. :biggrin: 









My homies from Brown Impression in Tejas....WOW u guys are hella kool placing order after order after order!!!! guess thats what happends when ur introduced to the guys on the block :biggrin: 








18 Pendants fully engraved n 2tone :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: GWUAT!!!!lol









15 Plaques for my Homies in Street Dreamz in VA , hell yeah Mana thanks for gettn down with KrazyKutting u now we roll ALL DAY EVERY DAY n yeah we actually mean EVERYDAY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








Mana i got ur text player i'll be kuttn ur 16th plaque this week also homie. 

Patrick in San Diego heres ur plaque homie ur gonna love it man.









Dominique in Navasota TX thanks homie here u go









Brian with my homies Truestyle, thanks player for the repeat biz









Homie Joe in PHX AZ thanks homie for the order n look forward to workn on them other projects wit you










Alright homie from the companies that work together like Top Teammates should...THANKS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

HEY HOMIE U GET THAT MONSTROUS BOYS PLAQUE CUT OUT OR ANYTHING DOGG I GOT SUM SHOWS COMIN UP SOON AND STUFF REALLY NEED THA PLAQUE TO GET THINGS POPPIN YA NO


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

johnnyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## Big Russ (Aug 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Feb 22 2010, 08:30 PM~16693609
> *  :biggrin:
> *


luv it when a plan comes together........


----------



## 1Lethallow (Jun 14, 2009)

johhny shit looks nice ive got some chips 4 you hit you up tommorow homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 22 2010, 07:41 PM~16692912
> *
> 
> My homie Elim in Cali thanks for the repeat order, ur other plaque is being engraved.  :biggrin:
> ...



WHAT IT DEW HOMIE... looking good, homie, cant wait to the engraved one


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WHAT UP JOHNNY JUST SEEING WHATS UP AND DID U PUT NEW DESIGN IN PLAQUE I SEE U PUT 2 TO CUT ITS 3 AND 1 IS GETTING ENGRAVED KNOW U BUSY JUST CHECKING AND WANTED TO KNOW IF I SENT A PLAQUE BACK TO U HOW MUCH TO ENGRAVE IT AND RECHROME SINCE U HAVE TO AFTER ITS ENGRAVED RIGHT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>CONSAFOS</span>*


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

hey bro have you shipped out the pendint yet?


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

to the mufuckin top!!!!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

cool :biggrin: nice work guys. i cant wait till i get me plaque. double engraved :0 :0 :0 thats right big baller plaque :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lilpete69+Feb 22 2010, 02:19 PM~16689721-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hellz yeah playa gonna look sikkk!!! :biggrin: 



Here at KrazyKutting we dont do cheesy lookn tow hitches we make them Profesional!!!! real easy when u have Karzicon to rely on :biggrin: 

Jesse in SanAnto, TX gracias homie u've been riding with us from day one and we appreciate the love and support carnal. Hopefully we can chill wen im in San Antonio. 

















David in Hawaii here u go brother, thanks for sendn me the O.G plaque to replicate and u'll love the CNC mill work and the hand engravin we're gonna apply to these beauty's.

















Javier in El Paso, TX here's a sample of what the rest of ur plaques are gonna look like homie. I'll see u in Phoenix , yeah by the way Mando and I are sponsoring the show in PHNX so we're lookn forward to settn up a bad ass booth. 









Rob in NYC thanks brother for the krazy order ur plaques are gonna look amazingly sik as well homie!!!!!










thanks again to all our kustomers for the support and love keep them orders coming homies gonna have another big group pic on sunday to post up!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

:cheesy: U BUSY AS HELL THATS A GOOD THING THOUGH BETTER THEN NOT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

no lux plaques  yet


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

johnny 
pm me when you got a sec. looking to get some thing made want to see how long and price thanks


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Feb 25 2010, 06:44 AM~16720602
> *no lux plaques  yet
> *


IM GOING TO THE AZ. SHOW WITH HENRY IF THEY ARE READY I CAN BRING THEM BACK :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408SHARK_@Feb 25 2010, 11:15 AM~16722741
> *IM GOING TO THE AZ. SHOW WITH HENRY IF THEY ARE READY I CAN BRING THEM BACK :biggrin:
> *


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice work still waiting for my plaque!!! BROWN IMPRESSIONS de Hereford Tx. Give me a call Johnny.


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks again Johnny you got my plaques done right and its what we wanted. hope you got my forks done Childhood Dreams bike club merced, Ca.


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey Johnny give me a price on some forks chrome n engraved


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

hey johnny what's up with the luxurius plaque's we've been waiting for them let paul know howlong before we get them thank's


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Feb 26 2010, 07:27 PM~16736949
> *Nice work still waiting for my plaque!!! BROWN IMPRESSIONS de Hereford Tx. Give me a call Johnny.
> *


its this mike losalla


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright gotta give a Big shout out to KrazyKutting's RELIABLE,CLUTCH n Profesional plater Speedy outta long beach, CA by way of La Habra Plating :biggrin: :biggrin: Gracias pinche Speedy for ALWAYS coming tru homie and like u told me last nite to apologize to the competition for them not gettn there plaques yesterday when we SURE did :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: nutng personal strictly bizness :biggrin: 


Alright homies here we go group photo time , luv lookn at ur guys Wet ass Chrome plaques, n thanks for the krazy ass orders this week i'll b postn a grip of more kut items this sunday n thanks to all the new orders that were placed yesterday. 

Mando i need a bigger living room and a panoramic camera to take better group pics,lol.









Pete n Art here u go homeboys outta my birth town Merced CA

















Mana was krazkn playa, thanks again for going tru KK for ur CLEAN smooth consistent plaques playa. Look at how clean all ur letter are bro i put thought and consideration into EVERYTHING i do.

















Fidencio here ur remaining 3placas carnalito shippn Monday, gracias

















Hella kool when i get two different clubs from same city orderin at same time :biggrin: 









Mike and ALL my carnales from Tejas gracias for givin ur love and support to the new kids on the block :0 :biggrin: look forward to hangin out with my homies from Eagle Pass today when they come to pick up some gangster ass parts we did for them :biggrin: 








Put the new logo in there clean plaques









Patrick here u go homie, touching plaque carnal looks clean.









Anthony in Sin City thanks again homie









Bryan Sanchez gracias homie for ur repeat order









Jose here u go homie see u n PHNX next week stop by out booth we gonna have tons of goodies :0 









dominique here it is playa thanks for the repeat order and ur pendants will be KrazyKutting CHUNKY :biggrin: 









Feliciano in WA gracias homie for the big order and heres ur engraved and chrome plaques ur 2tone ones will b ready nxt friday :biggrin: 

























KrazyKutting lovessss lining up your guys orders week in and week out, call the ORIGINAL Plaque company that ELIMINATED DESGIN FEES AND SETUP FEES 928 750 2324 ALL DAY EVERY DAY :biggrin: 
:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

:wow: Dats wassup Bro looks good! :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:wow: te la jalaste carnal....


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

looking good bro


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I CANT WAIT TO SEE MINE :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 27 2010, 09:25 PM~16746013
> *I CANT WAIT TO SEE MINE :wow:
> *


Me either


----------



## lilpete69 (Feb 11, 2010)

whats up Johnny, Gracias the Placas look hella firme. you guys @ KrazyKutting do fine ass work Homies, keep up the good work.


Gracias from NUESTRA PASION C.C. MERCED, CALIFAS!!!!! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

wassup W.TX lowlow yea its me. Mike from H-Town.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Feb 28 2010, 03:59 PM~16751041
> *wassup W.TX lowlow yea its me. Mike from H-Town.
> *


youll be happy when you get your plaque homie hes badass oh theis is bryan by the way


----------



## Chon_Chon509 (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 27 2010, 02:33 PM~16743097
> *:wow: te la jalaste carnal....
> *



La Neta!!!! :biggrin: Well worth my foodstamps check LMAO!


----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 27 2010, 01:42 PM~16742820
> *Alright gotta give a Big shout out to KrazyKutting's RELIABLE,CLUTCH n Profesional plater Speedy outta long beach, CA by way of La Habra Plating  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Gracias pinche Speedy for ALWAYS coming tru homie and like u told me last nite to apologize to the competition for them not gettn there plaques yesterday when we SURE did  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: nutng personal strictly bizness  :biggrin:
> Alright homies here we go group photo time , luv lookn at ur guys Wet ass Chrome plaques, n thanks for the krazy ass orders this week i'll b postn a grip of more kut items this sunday n thanks to all the new orders that were placed yesterday.
> 
> ...


Yea jus got plaques today lovely work will be doing more buisness wit Johnny great guy to deal wit THX


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85fleetrg_@Mar 1 2010, 12:59 PM~16760811
> *Yea jus got plaques today lovely work will be doing more buisness wit Johnny great guy to deal wit THX
> *



how long u wait to get your plaque homie
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

its worth the wait guys i know johnny be bizzy as fuck cutting all these plaques, i remember calling him like a 12 or a lil afer midnite and you can hear the machines cutting in the back round still:cheesy:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 1 2010, 10:29 PM~16766763
> *its worth the wait guys i know johnny be bizzy as fuck cutting all these plaques, i remember calling him like a 12 or a lil afer midnite and you can hear the machines cutting in the back round still:cheesy:
> *



YEA I GURANTEE ITS WORTH IT U NO I AINT RUSHIN HOMIE AT ALL I BEEN WAITIN FOR MY PLAUQUE FOR A MIN NOW I JUS WANT AN UPDATE ON IT OR SUM YA NO I NO HE BE DOIN HIS THIG I AINT MAD AT HIM FOR THAT AT ALL I JUS WANNA NO AN UPDATE ON IT


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

DAMN!!!!!!!!! Johnny the 2 tone engraved plaque was off the chankla homez! And the tow hitch covers are bad azz bro thanks for everything carnal and hit me up when in SA! KRAZY KUTTING fo lyfe baby!


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

got my plaque today homie well worth the wait just like you said  
quality like no other TTT homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 85fleetrg (Feb 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MACULANT_@Mar 1 2010, 04:33 PM~16763115
> *how long u wait to get your plaque homie
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


it only took about a month homie he does great work and its worth the wait


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85fleetrg_@Mar 3 2010, 05:30 AM~16781552
> *it only took about a month homie he does great work and its worth the wait
> *



OO OK YEA I BET HE DORS GREAT SHIT I JUS CANT WAIT TO SEE MINE KUZ I NO ITS GUNNA BE TIGHT AS HELL :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HOPE TO HAVE THE BADDEST PLAQUE :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

*TRACKING # PLEASE.*


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

whats up Johnny let me know when you rollin thru the Lone Star State homie! so i can get the WILD CHILD rollin! keep putting out that sick ass work homie!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 43271_@Mar 4 2010, 09:56 PM~16799722
> *whats up Johnny let me know when you rollin thru the Lone Star State homie! so i can get the WILD CHILD rollin! keep putting out that sick ass work homie!
> *


BE IN TX NEXT WEEK!! :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 3 2010, 05:22 PM~16787173
> *HOPE TO HAVE THE BADDEST PLAQUE :biggrin:
> *



did you guys change the design or is it the same we did. it will definately look real good from these guys too. i am actually waiting on my engraving from them right now :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup guy, yea i switched up alote, u will see soon homie


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

nice cant wait to see it.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

shit who u tellin :biggrin:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up Johnny!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

WWW.MYSPACE.COM/RUFFNECKRILL

DOWNLOAD "MY LOWRIDER"


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

hey johnny 
it me thomas(ageless styles) 
i need to know if you can make me a part tonyo told me to come talk to you 
i need a bullet shaped tank about the size of a 1 liter bottle ill make the holes for what i need 
cheaper the better lol but still what qulity you guys give it dont have to be heavy duty but it cant leak hahaha 
thanks guys


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

hey johnny, any info bro


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

QUE PASO JOHNNY Give me a call ASAP


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:around:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

GOT EM JOHNNY ! THE CLUB IS LOVIN EM. EXPECT YOUR PHONE TO KEEP BURNING UP. I'LL POST PICS ASAP  


*KRAZY KUTTING TO THE TOP*


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright homies two type of Thank You's are in order. First thanks to all the homies that have been hella hella patient wit us for there orders and Second Thanks to the new orders placed last week,at the show in Phoenix and this week!!! Its insanely krazy round here so we'll keep postin up big ass GROUP pics of our work to try and focus on kutting kutting kutting!!!! You guys are the best customers straight up and we want to be the Best Kutting company as well!!! :biggrin: 

Just sent off this big ass Monstrous batch of plaques and kut items to our homeboy Speedy to put his majic touch on :biggrin: 









Jose out in Cali gracias G for the love and we're lookn forward to doing lots more homie :biggrin: 









Troy n the R.O. family thanks like always brothers for the support :biggrin: 

















Dominique here u go g Monstrous Boyz plaque thanks for being patient loc's









Anthony n AZ thanks carnal and i met ur brother in PHNX kool vato man, thanks for the love homie.









Ruben in SanAnto TX gracias carnal for the big order and look forward to seeing u in Tx real soon homie.

















My homie homie Neto in PHNX AZ gracia loc's for the continued love and support u know cant NOONE get close to our product :0 :biggrin: We'll have the CHUNKY ASS KRAZYKUTTING STYLE SHOW PENDANTS for u also carnal.









Big Mike n lilman in SD graicas playas for the continued orders here ur plaques sportn that KrazyKutting/Karzicon technology on them!!!









Mr. Luxurious my homie Paul Garcia :biggrin: thanks for being patient carnal i'm kuttn ur other ones that are gonna say "SanJose Lowrider" real soon.









Norman in TX here u go pimpn ur bike plaque to complete ur big order









Delivered these forks to the homie Richard in Phnx thanks carnal.









some Krazyass TNT rims we're doing for a BIG bike build comin outta AZ for a homie who's going hella hard!!!









Wow man this pace aint slowin down either we bangin out plaque after plaque in cant wait to show the new order we got in PHNX :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here at Krazykutting and Karzicon we try n incorporate all our resources to provide beautifull quality products for ALL our customers, heres a lil preview of different type of finish and look we're playin with. PowderCoated parts that are both CNC'd Milled and Hand Engraved to bring a different finish to our clean parts!









Bad azz Hydraulic Tank for a very good customer of ours :0 :biggrin: when Mando's done makin the SQUARE hardlines and engraving them this puppy is gonna look SIKKKK!!! 








BOTH CNC MILL AND HANDENGRAVING COMBINED ON THIS BAD BOY!!!!









my homie David in HAWAII here u brother should have them all done this week, thanks for being patient brother!!!
:biggrin: 









Engraving 18of these and deliverin them in person all 2tone, I LOVE IT!!!!!! :biggrin: 

























Krazy ill TNT parts Exlusively One of a Kind for the homie Vicmarcos!!! the rest of parts are gonna be posted when i get them bak from 2tone :0 :biggrin: 
























Old World AZTEC culture meets 2010 Krazy TNT parts!!!!!! Great job Roger and Jaime!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 9 2010, 06:21 PM~16842180
> *Alright homies two type of Thank You's are in order. First thanks to all the homies that have been hella hella patient wit us for there orders and Second Thanks to the new orders placed last week,at the show in Phoenix  and this week!!! Its insanely krazy round here so we'll keep postin up big ass GROUP pics of our work to try and focus on kutting kutting kutting!!!! You guys are the best customers straight up and we want to be the Best Kutting company as well!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Just sent off this big ass Monstrous batch of plaques and kut items to our homeboy Speedy to put his majic touch on  :biggrin:
> ...





:worship: DAAAAAMN DOGG HAHAHA THAT MONSTROUS BOYS PLAQUE CAME OUT SICK AS HELL DOGG THANKS BRO IT WAS WAY WORTH THA WAIT G STRIGHT UP HOMIE KRAZY KUTTING ALL DAY HOMIE YALL SHIT GO HARD HOMIE NO DOUBT... :biggrin: :biggrin: GUNNA BE HITTIN U UP REAL SOON FOR SUM MORE WORK HOMIE...THANX AGAIN BRO :roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright homies again ya'll are takin us to the top day in and day out!!!!!!!!!! Krazy homies real F'ing Krazy :biggrin: 










Javier from El Paso Slow n Low CC gracias carnal for the props and the info u gave me at the show , good to know those comments were said keeps me from feeling bad bout our Great Prices and Quality thats makin our competion follow!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

















Tone and Paul from Luxurios THANKS HOMIES for the love and support and i'll anounce it so EVERYONE dat doubts or tells u guys we dont wanna do work for Luxurious can READ it....I REALLY ENJOY DOING WORK FOR EVERY CLUB REGADLESS!!! We're here to provide u guys wit krazy affordable products that are the top notch of quality out there so thanks Luxurious CC & BC for ur support homies :biggrin: 

















Hector and John wassup homies!!! Yo man u guys are the best man thanks for always puttn in order after order money up front everytime!!! Gracias homies see u guys in Dallas










Big homie Feliciano gracias carnal for the big ass 12plaque fully engraved plaque order homie here are ur 2tone engraved placas!!!

























Andre in Kansas thanks homie for gettn our number from the LRM issue and placin ur order homie!!! tell all the homies in Kansas bout where u got the cleanest plaque around from :biggrin: 









Carlos "Relic" here u go brother give me a call bro so we can talk bout the rest of them









TNT bike parts that were delivered at PHNX thanks homies

























alright fellas bak to work have tons tons of orders to cad and kut and fabricate!!!!


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

good lookn my man those are right on time and i will be getting with u soon on some more items thanks again


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

oooohmygaw.............. :wow:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

Whats up johny Im ready to order another plaque HUMILDE


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: hey johny any word on my double engraved plaque? i spoke with troy and he is not sure about it. he said any day for it. :biggrin: hit me back bro please.


----------



## OG_PAYASO_ (Oct 1, 2007)

:worship: contagious


----------



## Chon_Chon509 (Jan 17, 2007)

Contagious... That's what's up!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OG_PAYASO_+Mar 9 2010, 08:34 PM~16843805-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT Krazy Kutting Nice Work Johnny n ur Crew!!!!!


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 9 2010, 06:35 PM~16843067
> *Alright homies again ya'll are takin us to the top day in and day out!!!!!!!!!! Krazy homies real F'ing Krazy  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


the LUXURIOUS chains look badass JOHNNY THANKS bro


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Mar 10 2010, 09:09 PM~16856264
> *the LUXURIOUS  chains look badass JOHNNY THANKS bro
> *


bike plaques?


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Johnny,

It’s always a pleasure doing business with you. You are one cool vato… Thanks again homie.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$_@Mar 8 2010, 08:06 PM~16832697
> *QUE PASO JOHNNY Give me a call ASAP
> *


X2


----------



## jr509 (Apr 28, 2007)

:worship: DEM CONTAGIOU$ ONES LOOK FUCKIN SICK :worship:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

BIG UP'S TO KRAZY KUTTING! SICK @$$ WORK GUYS! WASSUP JOHNNY! :biggrin:


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

you guys do great work ...... props go out to you.


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

whats up johnny dont forget about me when you rolling through the lone star state homie!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WUTS UP ON THAT HOOD ORNAMENT JOHHNY!?!?!?! LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WHAT UP JOHNNY JUST SEEING WHATS UP JUST LEAVE IT AS 2 PLAQUES IF U HAVENT CUT THEM YET SOLD MY RIDE ANYWAYS I'LL ORDER ANOTHER ONE LATER :biggrin: :cheesy: GREAT JOB ON UR WORK LOOKS LIKE U REALLY BUSY


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

was up johnny? how's the suspension comming along. can't wait to see it hno:


----------



## Blue Elegance (Sep 11, 2009)

does any one know the adress to krkrazy kutting shop??


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blue Elegance_@Mar 16 2010, 01:46 AM~16903397
> *does any one know the adress to krkrazy kutting shop??
> *


appointment only..you have to call the number


----------



## Blue Elegance (Sep 11, 2009)

thats the thing no one answers???


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## super chipper (Mar 30, 2007)

ttt these guys are the shit at what they do !


----------



## draggin ass (Sep 10, 2009)

What's good Johnny on my Engraved plaque for low n life cc :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bro, I need 6 IDENTITY Plauqes made up please. I am presenting them to the members on April 3rd!! Dinero will be collected thei weekend and sent! Call lme bro!

Al


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Blue Elegance_@Mar 15 2010, 11:46 PM~16903397
> *does any one know the adress to krkrazy kutting shop??
> *


its in the middle of the desert need a 4x4 to get out there! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

THANKS JOHNY GOT THEM IN THE OTHER DAY !!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

What's Good Johnny you got that engraved U.L overlay ready yet. I can't wait to put em together


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)

Whats up johnny just seeing if u ever finish that grill and 5th wheel part it's me robert from washington st pm if u can :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 18 2010, 02:55 PM~16929078
> *its in the middle of the desert need a 4x4 to get out there! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
NO KIDDING!!!
THEIR WAY OUT IN THE ORANGE GROVES!!! 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

I need another one.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:ugh:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jr509_@Mar 12 2010, 11:53 AM~16871422
> *:worship: DEM CONTAGIOU$ ONES LOOK FUCKIN SICK :worship:
> *


X2 o dat great job


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Juz unloaded the merchendise from San Diego show, been krazy busy didn't even have time to make it to SD to help out TonyO n Daniel in the KrazyKutting booth but from the calls and sales we received this week and at the show i can tell it was a successful show also Sam was ready and loaded to rep KrazyKutting booth in Dallas but unfortunetly the show got cancelled due to snow in Dallas. Kool homies we've been blazing Caddin and Kuttn and gettn everyones order out THANKS to the homies that have been patient and understanding EVERYONE's order will come out hella pimp :biggrin: Thanks for the orders homies, peace. 

Plaques gettn shipped and that were shipped out GROUP PIC time!!! we love takn big ol group pics :wow: :biggrin: 









Anthony thanks homie









Ruben gracias carnal for the support and wait till u get ur pendants done carnal









Jose in O.C. thanks homie









Fidencio was kool kickn it wit u and ur club in Eagle Pass TX lookn forward to going bak to TX end of April :cheesy: 









Dominique thanks homeboy









Paulie heres ur beautifull forks all engraved and 24kt gold plated

























Sum bad ass bumpers we engraved and 2toned for a clean ass car we're doing alot of work for outta Texas :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin: 









































KEEP EM ORDERS COMING HOMIES :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

call me johnny


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bro, Give me a call!!

Al


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn shame about Dallas, but now I can get more goodies done than just the a arms.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

SEE YOU SOON


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

GLAD TO SEE U MADE IT BACK SAFELY CARNAL!!!
GET AT ME WHEN U CAN SO WE CAN TAKE CARE OF SOME BUSNIESS!!! 
THANKS AGAIN CARNAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i like that gold n chrome engraving on 1 peice :0


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2010, 01:31 AM~16983082
> *Juz unloaded the merchendise from San Diego show, been krazy busy didn't even have time to make it to SD to help out TonyO n Daniel in the KrazyKutting booth but from the calls and sales we received this week and at the show i can tell it was a successful show also Sam was ready and loaded to rep KrazyKutting booth in Dallas but unfortunetly the show got cancelled due to snow in Dallas. Kool homies we've been blazing Caddin and Kuttn and gettn everyones order out THANKS to the homies that have been patient and understanding EVERYONE's order will come out hella pimp  :biggrin: Thanks for the orders homies, peace.
> 
> Plaques gettn shipped and that were shipped out GROUP PIC time!!! we love takn big ol group pics  :wow:  :biggrin:
> ...



BAD ASS WORK!
CANT WAIT TO SEE OUR PENDANTS   
T
T
T


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

hey Johnny my boy boogie said to hallur at you, about the way of life pandants. thanks homie.


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Que Paso Johnny hey I need a price on some engraving on some pumps n to get some fender wells chromed n engraved? for one of the club members on a 64 Impala.


----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

WHATS THE PRICE 4 SOME CROWD OF SD PENDENTS IN GOLD. THANKS JUAN :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin: What up ''J''Holla at me....any word on those entry forms for the KC show?call me Thx..
Brock.................


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 18 2010, 06:52 PM~16931015
> *What's Good Johnny you got that engraved U.L overlay ready yet. I can't wait to put em together
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## draggin ass (Sep 10, 2009)

What's good Johnny on that low n life cc plauqe :biggrin:


----------



## wallace pardo (Jun 19, 2009)

on my way hit me up wallace need directions


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

Johnny, Hit me up need 5 pendents and 2 plaques


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

:dunno: Hey Johnny whats going on with the Slow & Low plaques? when will they be finished? we are running with plaques half done. let Javier know whats going on. thanx :wow:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

pics of some new shit ?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

What up homies, man sorry bout not having time to post up krazy ass work we've been bangin out left and right its a frikn krazyhouse up in here with orders!!! thanks to u guys and ur referrals!!! Keep em coming i LOVE cadding and kutting and we're doing our best to get everyones order banged out. Much love and thanks!!


Jessica and club from CO gracias for the order!!!


















My homie John from San Antonio, TX gracias loc's for the orders and the homies u've been sendin our way!!! Good lookn out playboy. :biggrin: 








PROPS TO SAMMY SAM ON HIS DESIGN OF UR LOGO JOHN ITS FRICKN CLEAN AND OH YEAH THERE KUT OUTTA .25 ALUMINUM  

Junior from Mexicalli Mexico thanks carnal for coming down to the shop and pickn up ur plaques in person :biggrin: 

















David what up homie heres ur plaque kut out we're just welding the front piece to the plaque.









Jumbo Group pic,lol keep them orders coming homies we just knocking them out one at a time
































Troy thanks for the 10plaque order brother!!!! :biggrin: 








































































































YEAH WE CAN THROW A GROUP LINEUP ALL DAY EVERYDAY,LOL WE JUST NEED MORE TIME TO UPLOAD ALL THE WORK THAT GETS PRODUCED !!!!THANKS THANKS THANKS HOMIES FOR THE ORDERS AND THE PATIENCE EVERYONE ORDER WILL GET DONE OUR PROMISE :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Man these Jumbo plaques are krazyklean and for the price of 495.00 Triple Plated Chrome (NO polishin and telln a customer there chrome,lol) there a bargain!!! So anyone lookn for Jumbo plaques call KrazyKutting!!! gracias
































































KRAZYKUTTING "SHOW" PENDANTS NO CHEESY BITE MARKS ON THEM FOR THE SAKE OF MAKING THEM SMALL LIKE A DIME,LOL IF WE'RE NOT GONNA GIVE U GUYS SOMETHING BEAUTIFULL WE'D RATHER NOT MAKE IT LET ALONE POST A PIC OF A PENDANT THAT LOOKS LIKE WE KUT IT WIT A PLASMA,LOL








CASE N POINT

































































THANKS AGAIN HOMIES FOR THE RIDICULOUS ORDERS AND WE'RE GETTN CONSTANTLY SO WE'LL DO OUR BEST TO MAKE SURE WE DONT MAKE THE MISTAKE OF LEAVING U GUYS WITHOUT PICS OR POSTS ON LAYITLOW :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whos is this??


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:0 YOU GOT A PIC OF THEM SUPREME STYLES PLAQUES CUT?


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks good! :wow:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

* THANKS FOR ALL UR HARD WORK JOHNNY AND EVERYONE AT KRAZY KUTTIN THA PLAQUES LOOK CRAZY SICK SICK BRO THANKS FROM 3RD COAST BIG UPS WELL WORTH THA WAIT
ttt
[/quote]*


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Johnny

I need to here from you bro. I got some members getting on me about not getting there products. What's going on? Give me a call or an e-mail or a text...something. Please.

Hector


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

ahhhhhh shittttttt!!


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

q-vo Johnny give me a call so I can get ur info to send u the $$$$$


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

Jonnhy any word on the (WAY of Life) pendants


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

What good on the Play Time$ OveR plaques


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

Whats up Johnny, can't wait to see the Sunset Cruisers plaques engraved, i know they are gonna be bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

WE HERE WITH SINFUL PLEASURES C.C. WOULD LIKE TO EXPRESS HAPPY EASTER WISHES TO THE KRAZY KUTTING CREW AND YOUR FAMILIES


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

hey johnny, call me


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks homies we're just gettn situated with everything thats going on and all with the earthquake. I'll be postin up a BUNCH of pics in later today of work gettn packaged and ready for shippn!! And of plaques we kut that i delivered to our homie Speedy in SoCal yesterday, krazy man was driving on the freeway right by San Diego when the quake struck but i didn't feel it till i started gettn calls from everyone all freaked out. Alright homies i'll post up in a bit and then i'm takn off to NorCal to meet up with Doug Vigil with "HeavyHitter" and Ceasar in Soledad and maybe Paul in SanJo if time permits, thanks.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 5 2010, 10:20 AM~17100359
> *Thanks homies we're just gettn situated with everything thats going on and all with the earthquake. I'll be postin up a  BUNCH of pics in later today of work gettn packaged and ready for shippn!! And of plaques we kut that i delivered to our homie Speedy in SoCal yesterday, krazy man was driving on the freeway right by San Diego when the quake struck but i didn't feel it till i started gettn calls from everyone all freaked out. Alright homies i'll post up in a bit and then i'm takn off to NorCal to meet up with Doug Vigil with "HeavyHitter" and Ceasar in Soledad and maybe Paul in SanJo if time permits, thanks.
> *


*I PRAY THAT MY ENGRAVED U.L BADGE IS SOMEWHERE IN THE MIX*


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 1BADLAC (Aug 22, 2008)

i need a price on some crowd of sd pendents and some pump caps. :biggrin: thanks


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 5 2010, 09:20 AM~17100359
> *Thanks homies we're just gettn situated with everything thats going on and all with the earthquake. I'll be postin up a  BUNCH of pics in later today of work gettn packaged and ready for shippn!! And of plaques we kut that i delivered to our homie Speedy in SoCal yesterday, krazy man was driving on the freeway right by San Diego when the quake struck but i didn't feel it till i started gettn calls from everyone all freaked out. Alright homies i'll post up in a bit and then i'm takn off to NorCal to meet up with Doug Vigil with "HeavyHitter" and Ceasar in Soledad and maybe Paul in SanJo if time permits, thanks.
> *


nice meeting you today johnny. the guys love the bike plaques and the pennants  NorCal CUSTOMS welcomes you anytime and cant wait to get things rolin down here.


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

DAMN WE LOVE OUR NEW HUGE BAD ASS PLAQUES CANT WAIT TO HIT CINCO DE MAYO SHOW ROLLIN THEM!!!! THANKS GUYS! HOPE THEY BRING U ALOTA BUSINESS PEOPLE B LOVIN THEM!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Whew!!!!!!! We are mad busy and EVERYONE we MEAN EVERYONE at Krazykutting and Karzicon is workn there ass's off to meet ur guys orders from KrazyKutting plaques,pendants,bike parts to Karzicons bad ass inventory billet parts to there grills,kustom aarms,frameoff builds,modifications and other clean Karzicon projects we are VERY thankfull n appreciative for ur guys support and patience. We'll continue to do what we do here which is MAKE UR WISHES HAPPEN!!! ALL DAY EVERYDAY we dont take breaks here we're tryn to turn into the machines we use everyday, strong n efficient!! Thanks homies, peace. 

GROUP PIC :biggrin: WOW!! THATS KRAZY KRAZY AMOUNT OF PLAQUES :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

SORRY HOMIES I KNOW ALL OUR PICS TAKE A LONNNNGGG ASS TIME TO UPLOAD IN UR COMPUTERS CUZ WE HAVE WAY TOO MANY TO UPLOAD N SHOW OFF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS FOR CHECKN OUT THE BADDEST TOPIC ON HERE THAT PUTS UP WORK WEEK IN AND WEEK OUT!!!!

























3

















MORE GROUP PICS OF WORK WE JUST KUT OUT AND SHOULD BE GETTN BACK TOMORROW NITE :biggrin: 

























































































































































HIJOLE QUE DESMADRE TENEMOS AQUI!!!!!! :biggrin: :wow: :cheesy:  :boink: 
GRACIAS!!! GRACIAS!!! GRACIAS!!! THANKS HOMIES HAVE FUN CHECKN OUT OUR BEAUTIFULL KRAZYKUTTING PLAQUES


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

Sent a cpl of pms.

:dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

*Wassup Johnny...thanks for hookin' up my boys in Seattle!!! You da man brother!!! KRAZY KUTTING TTT!!! *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin: shat lookn good


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 8 2010, 03:01 PM~17136187
> *Whew!!!!!!! We are mad busy and EVERYONE we MEAN EVERYONE at Krazykutting and Karzicon is workn there ass's off to meet ur guys orders from KrazyKutting plaques,pendants,bike parts to Karzicons bad ass inventory billet parts to there grills,kustom aarms,frameoff builds,modifications and other clean Karzicon projects we are VERY thankfull n appreciative for ur guys support and patience. We'll continue to do what we do here which is MAKE UR WISHES HAPPEN!!! ALL DAY EVERYDAY we dont take breaks here we're tryn to turn into the machines we use everyday, strong n efficient!! Thanks homies, peace.
> 
> GROUP PIC  :biggrin: WOW!! THATS KRAZY KRAZY AMOUNT OF PLAQUES :biggrin:
> ...


isnt the empire plaque supposed to be gold?


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Johnny hit me up need sme more stuff!!!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

THANKS JOHNNY THE SUPREME STYLES PLAQUES LOOK SICK MAN. :h5: CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM CHROMED OUT.(AND SPORT THEM TOO!!)


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 24 2010, 02:31 AM~16983082
> *Juz unloaded the merchendise from San Diego show, been krazy busy didn't even have time to make it to SD to help out TonyO n Daniel in the KrazyKutting booth but from the calls and sales we received this week and at the show i can tell it was a successful show also Sam was ready and loaded to rep KrazyKutting booth in Dallas but unfortunetly the show got cancelled due to snow in Dallas. Kool homies we've been blazing Caddin and Kuttn and gettn everyones order out THANKS to the homies that have been patient and understanding EVERYONE's order will come out hella pimp  :biggrin: Thanks for the orders homies, peace.
> 
> Plaques gettn shipped and that were shipped out GROUP PIC time!!! we love takn big ol group pics  :wow:  :biggrin:
> ...








AAA WAD UP BRO DO U NO IF THA MONSTROUS BOYS PLAQUES GOT SHIPED OUT YET I GOTTA SHOW THA 24 WANNA GO SHOW IT OFF SHOW EM HOW KRAZY KUTTING GETS DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

sup johnny


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12951960
> *We are here to stay, so this is not for a limited time.
> 
> We at Krazy Kutting know how difficult it is for others to design their plaques and also realize how expensive it is to have a car club plaque made.
> ...



Whats up homie just wanted to see if any prices have changed since you posted this add? And what is ur turn around time?
Thanks Romero13


----------



## sixdeucelolo (Jan 20, 2007)

:run: 

:drama: 

PM me please!!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

Check PM homie.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Very nice work homie....I might be hitting you up soon for some plaques and pendants.....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

hey Johnny text me or e-mail me ur info so I can send u the $$$$ tommorrow


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin: johnny, can't wait to see our plaques done.


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

wats up homie got that supreme styles plaque chrome plated yet pics????????


----------



## draggin ass (Sep 10, 2009)

What's good johny on the low n life plauqe and pendant any word hno: :x: :run:


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

Whats up Johnny any word on the Sunset Cruisers plaques and hood ornament, thanks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

I see you 808 cutlass, checkin' up on your hood ornament??? :biggrin: Johnny must be hella busy!!!


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

ke onda johny wasup with my placa (midwest customs)call/text me i need to talk to you


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks man, cant wait to hold these mothafuckrs ................ :biggrin:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up Johnny!!!!! :wave:


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

Johnny , can you post sum pics of those (Way Of Life) pendants.


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

WHATS THE WRD ON PLAY TIMES OVER PLAQUES


----------



## MACULANT (Dec 9, 2009)

MAAAAN THANXS AGAIN JON-E DOGG THIS SHIT IS TIGHT ASS HELL I LOVE HOW THA PLAQUE CAME OUT IT WAS WORTH THA WAIT BRO ILL BE HITTIN U UP NEXT FOR MORE PLAQUES AND PENDANTS :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by supremestyles pres_@Apr 13 2010, 11:00 PM~17186741
> *wats up homie got that supreme styles plaque chrome plated yet pics????????
> *


x10000000000


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

And the Impressions plaque also.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Big Aloha's to Johnny and the krew at Krazy Kutting!


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

anyone know how to get ahold of this guy? ive tried calling and no answer ever.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Apr 21 2010, 06:27 AM~17256883
> *anyone know how to get ahold of this guy? ive tried calling and no answer ever.
> *


Pm sent


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Apr 21 2010, 06:27 AM~17256883
> *anyone know how to get ahold of this guy? ive tried calling and no answer ever.
> *


X2


----------



## titolokz (Oct 27, 2008)

Can you pm me with prices?


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

hey tried to PM you mailbox full whats up?


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

HahHahaha!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by titolokz_@Apr 21 2010, 10:24 AM~17258633
> *Can you pm me with prices?
> *


Pm sent


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

I would like to thank Krazy Kutting on behalf of all Contagious car club , for a 
fast turn around on such a bigg order.......The quality is fucking amazing and customer service is great.........Johnny thanks afuckinglot.......Iam impressed . 

Keep up the great work .....the skys the limit...............


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 21 2010, 09:37 AM~17258243
> *X2
> *


x10


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supremestyles pres_@Apr 21 2010, 08:34 PM~17265202
> *x10
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE, IM SURE HES GOT SHIT GOIN. IT JUST WOULD HAVE BEEN COOL TO GET SOME WORD ON THEM, I REALLY NEED THEM BY SATURDAY.


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 21 2010, 08:42 PM~17265350
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE, IM SURE HES GOT SHIT GOIN. IT JUST WOULD HAVE BEEN COOL TO GET SOME WORD ON THEM, I REALLY NEED THEM BY SATURDAY.
> *


x10 on UNICOS plaques!!


----------



## Chon_Chon509 (Jan 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 21 2010, 03:34 PM~17261622
> *I would like to thank Krazy Kutting on behalf of all Contagious car club , for a
> fast turn around on such a bigg order.......The quality is fucking amazing and customer service is great.........Johnny thanks afuckinglot.......Iam impressed .
> 
> ...


Big ups to Johnny and Krazy Kutting on the Contagious C.C. Plaques!! I recommend to any other club thinking about it... GO FOR IT HE DOES AWESOME WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow i owe Vicmarcos and alot of my good customers a Huge apology for the b.s. i've been puttin u guys through for the last 2weeks. My apology guys i was Super Busy workn on a new Major project that a handfull of people know about. Vicmarcos it was good talkn to u and YES ur parts will ALL be DONE in 2months, MY PROMISE!! and i'll b postin up pics of alot more work we're doing and have done this past week. Moving forward PLEASE call our shop number 928 726 2958 Monday tru Sunday anytime, if we dont answer leave a message and i'll return the call within 24hours. Again I apologize to my customers for NOT being here a 100% that will change shortly, thanks guys for believing in me.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 07:02 PM~17284541
> *Wow i owe Vicmarcos and alot of my good customers a Huge apology for the b.s. i've been puttin u guys through for the last 2weeks. My apology guys i was Super Busy workn on a new Major project that a handfull of people know about. Vicmarcos it was good talkn to u and YES ur parts will ALL be DONE in 2months, MY PROMISE!! and i'll b postin up pics of alot more work we're doing and have done this past week. Moving forward PLEASE call our shop number 928 726 2958 Monday tru Sunday anytime, if we dont answer leave a message and i'll return the call within 24hours. Again I apologize to my customers for NOT being here a 100% that will change shortly, thanks guys for believing in me.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Qwik pic of plaques i shippd out last week that i DIDNT HAVE TIME TO POST N U GUYS CAN SEE WHY!!!! thanks homies man i'm trying really really frikn hard but i need to i guess START MINIMUM ORDERS on Plaques n Pendants ONLY in order to catch up with YOUR guys requests, whew back to work i'll post up more pics on Sunday evening.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:drama: 

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, KrazyKutting


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

shipped out this week


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

can you make custom emblems...id like this 68 fender emblem to say imperials using the same holes for mounting? is it possilbe? also using the same type of lettering...?thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here u go Sammy Sam sorry man thanks for catchn that one


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: your doing a great job bro!! :thumbsup: Good work takes time!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

LETS KEEP EM COMING!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I NEED A SHIRT GUEY... 4X  :cheesy: SHIPPED TO 76002!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

u get my pm j


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks johnny, look what i got in the mail today. :biggrin:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Apr 24 2010, 08:42 AM~17287976
> *thanks johnny, look what i got in the mail today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Johnny

We believe in you to the fullest homeboy. You are busy because your work is top notch. You are the best at what you do. Just keep us posted and we'll continue to support you.

Your brothers,
Low 4 Life CC



> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 08:02 PM~17284541
> *Wow i owe Vicmarcos and alot of my good customers a Huge apology for the b.s. i've been puttin u guys through for the last 2weeks. My apology guys i was Super Busy workn on a new Major project that a handfull of people know about. Vicmarcos it was good talkn to u and YES ur parts will ALL be DONE in 2months, MY PROMISE!! and i'll b postin up pics of alot more work we're doing and have done this past week. Moving forward PLEASE call our shop number 928 726 2958 Monday tru Sunday anytime, if we dont answer leave a message and i'll return the call within 24hours. Again I apologize to my customers for NOT being here a 100% that will change shortly, thanks guys for believing in me.
> *


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

You da man Johnny...keep 'em comin' brother!!! ALOHA from the 808!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 07:02 PM~17284541
> *Wow i owe Vicmarcos and alot of my good customers a Huge apology for the b.s. i've been puttin u guys through for the last 2weeks. My apology guys i was Super Busy workn on a new Major project that a handfull of people know about. Vicmarcos it was good talkn to u and YES ur parts will ALL be DONE in 2months, MY PROMISE!! and i'll b postin up pics of alot more work we're doing and have done this past week. Moving forward PLEASE call our shop number 928 726 2958 Monday tru Sunday anytime, if we dont answer leave a message and i'll return the call within 24hours. Again I apologize to my customers for NOT being here a 100% that will change shortly, thanks guys for believing in me.
> *


 :0 THATS WHATS UP.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 08:53 PM~17285428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey homie that empire plaque was suppose to be gold bro. thats what we payed for..hope u didnt ship it out chrome..


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

uffin: _*Big props to you and all your crew at krazy kutting, you make us look good...../B]*_* :thumbsup:*


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

What up johnny ima b givin u a call im ready for some parts and a plaque for my shop


----------



## FamilyThangSD (Sep 7, 2009)

YO WHAT UP JOHNNY


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what up johnny plaque looks firme been trying to get a hold of u to see whats up


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FamilyThangSD_@Apr 26 2010, 08:49 PM~17312411
> *YO WHAT UP JOHNNY
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE! SAN DIEGO TTT!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT...oh wait you're pinned already my bad :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 27 2010, 06:55 PM~17322935
> *TTT...oh wait you're pinned already my bad  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## lowrider85 (Jun 14, 2009)

what up johnny how u guy's doing out there i c ya keeping busy i should be hitting u guy's up pretty soon with sum order's


----------



## sweetpea (Feb 17, 2009)

Whats up Johnny we know your busy be cool


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Johnny, 
Have really been trying hard to get a hold of you. When I spoke to you briefly the other day, you didn't return my call. 

I am really needing these pedal car parts. It's been 7 months and my 4 year old is getting older. I'd like for him to enjoy showing his car. 

His Escalade and Trailer are ready for towing. Paint has been started on his pedal but we need those parts to complete the car. 

Please contact me and let me know the status of the parts. I realize that you've got alot of business. *Please* just drop the bumpers in the mail today as is. The bumpers were custom made. One of a kind.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WHATS UP JOHNNY!?! HIT ME UP BRO, NEED TO KNOW WASSUP WIT THOSE PLAQUES... KNOW THEY BEEN CHROMED ALREADY....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

:drama: still waiting for my placa johnny............


----------



## draggin ass (Sep 10, 2009)

What's up Johnny Ben waiting over 2 months for my low n life plauqe and pendtent what's up is it done or is a check in the mail


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've been waiting for 4months for an engraved plaque and a bike plaque


----------



## draggin ass (Sep 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Apr 29 2010, 11:53 AM~17341647
> *I've been waiting for 4months for an engraved plaque and a bike plaque
> *


  :wow: he told me 3or4 weeks the last order I made came pretty fast not now


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THIS WAS POSTED APRIL 8TH... MY 3 PLAQUES ARE CHROMED AND READY... JUST AINT GOT PUT IN THE MAIL... I KNOW YOUR BUSY HOMIE, BUT HIT ME UP AND LET ME KNOW WASSUP??


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

I know I really cant speak for Johnny. I also know that you guys have been waiting for minute for your stuff. But you have to remember he was busy before the lowrider article and I bet he got slammed after it.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Apr 30 2010, 02:55 AM~17348986
> *I know I really cant speak for Johnny. I also know that you guys have been waiting for minute for your stuff. But you have to remember he was busy before the lowrider article and I bet he got slammed after it.
> *


YEA... ALL I WAS SAYING HE GOTTA JUST BE BUSY, CUZ THESE BEEN READY TO SHIP FOR 3 WEEKS...


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Apr 30 2010, 02:55 AM~17348986
> *I know I really cant speak for Johnny. I also know that you guys have been waiting for minute for your stuff. But you have to remember he was busy before the lowrider article and I bet he got slammed after it.
> *



yep - this is true. I know he is super busy. At this point, I would be happy just getting the parts back even if they have not been started.


----------



## Hollywood89 (Apr 30, 2010)

:mad Any body else gettin burned by these guys!!!...me & the boyz been gettin the runaround 4 weeks!!...no reply 2 text,e mail,or call!..&still no plaques!...this is the first & last biz conducted here...how unprofessional!!!...if ya can't make the deadline don't make the promise. :uh:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Dam don't answer my phone and all hell breaks loose. Sorry guys I am extremly busy and I will NOT be taking any custom bike part orders or anything requiring Engraving till after Vegas is over!!! Plaques YES MINIMUM OF 3 per order. Trust us we've worked to dam hard to just start "burning" people. Am I late on some orders YES!!! I do apologize even for some of the orders that have partial deposits or NO deposit at all (obviously that will change moving forward) again guys I'm extremly sorry and will get to EVERYONES Order untill then I'm not taking ANY new orders for Engraving or custom parts till AFTER Vegas!! I'll post up pics this weeknd of a bunch of parts Done!! Thanks guys.


----------



## GROUNDHAWG (Jun 27, 2009)

> :mad Any body else gettin burned by these guys!!!...me & the boyz been gettin the runaround 4 weeks!!...no reply 2 text,e mail,or call!..&still no plaques!...this is the first & last biz conducted here...how unprofessional!!!...if ya can't make the deadline don't make the promise. :uh:
> [/quotel x2 how bout at least make a phone call jonny,you might still b able 2 fix this. :twak:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2010, 11:11 AM~17350809
> *Dam don't answer my phone and all hell breaks loose. Sorry guys I am extremly busy and I will NOT be taking any custom bike part orders or anything requiring Engraving till after Vegas is over!!! Plaques YES MINIMUM OF 3 per order. Trust us we've worked to dam hard to just start "burning" people. Am I late on some orders YES!!! I do apologize even for some of the orders that have partial deposits or NO deposit at all (obviously that will change moving forward) again guys I'm extremly sorry and will get to EVERYONES Order untill then I'm not taking ANY new orders for Engraving or custom parts till AFTER Vegas!! I'll post up pics this weeknd of a bunch of parts Done!! Thanks guys.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 3sum (Jan 20, 2010)

Ey Homies thanks 4 the plaques well worth the wait :thumbsup: definetly b orderin again


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

what happen johnny i knew your were busy but not this much

im still waiting Childhood dreams merced ca


----------



## Hollywood89 (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah...but how long didja wait, 7mo, after he tells u 2 1/2 weeks!?!


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

its been 3 -4 months and it's paid for thats the problem.


----------



## Hollywood89 (Apr 30, 2010)

That's exactly our problem 2, we paid in full & then couldn't get no kinda reply!...wuts up wit that!?! :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

I dont know what to say.


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2010, 06:11 AM~17350809
> *Dam don't answer my phone and all hell breaks loose. Sorry guys I am extremly busy and I will NOT be taking any custom bike part orders or anything requiring Engraving till after Vegas is over!!! Plaques YES MINIMUM OF 3 per order. Trust us we've worked to dam hard to just start "burning" people. Am I late on some orders YES!!! I do apologize even for some of the orders that have partial deposits or NO deposit at all (obviously that will change moving forward) again guys I'm extremly sorry and will get to EVERYONES Order untill then I'm not taking ANY new orders for Engraving or custom parts till AFTER Vegas!! I'll post up pics this weeknd of a bunch of parts Done!! Thanks guys.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

What would be the price on a plaque 48'' wide by about 36'' tall with chrome and gold plating and engraving?


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2010, 08:54 PM~17347100
> *THIS WAS POSTED APRIL 8TH... MY 3 PLAQUES ARE CHROMED AND READY... JUST AINT GOT PUT IN THE MAIL... I KNOW YOUR BUSY HOMIE, BUT HIT ME UP AND LET ME KNOW WASSUP??
> 
> 
> ...


*X2..BUT THAT EMPIRE PLAQUE WAS SUPPOSE TO BE GOLD PLATED..THATS WHAT WE PAYED FOR ..SO THATS WHAT WE WANT!!!...BEEN TRYING TO CALL AND LEAVE MESSAGES BUT NO REPLY!! * :angry:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2010, 09:11 AM~17350809
> *Dam don't answer my phone and all hell breaks loose. Sorry guys I am extremly busy and I will NOT be taking any custom bike part orders or anything requiring Engraving till after Vegas is over!!! Plaques YES MINIMUM OF 3 per order. Trust us we've worked to dam hard to just start "burning" people. Am I late on some orders YES!!! I do apologize even for some of the orders that have partial deposits or NO deposit at all (obviously that will change moving forward) again guys I'm extremly sorry and will get to EVERYONES Order untill then I'm not taking ANY new orders for Engraving or custom parts till AFTER Vegas!! I'll post up pics this weeknd of a bunch of parts Done!! Thanks guys.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Good looking out on our plaques johnny!


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

What up Johnny... Pm me or call me bro bout my order. :wave: :wave:


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Que Paso Johnny funds r on the way for the placa. Thanx for waiting for me :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3sum_@Apr 30 2010, 10:10 PM~17355845
> *Ey Homies thanks 4 the plaques well worth the wait :thumbsup: definetly b orderin again
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for your order and your patients!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what up johnny give me a call


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

WHAT U THINK?????? KRAZY KUTTING DID A BAD ASS JOB ON THIS 3 FOOTER!!!!!


----------



## 2kansam (Apr 13, 2009)

was thinking of making some orders with krazykutting, but the way it looks it seems he just takes yoir money and dont get back to you  bad posts, bad comments and no show of recent progress well dosnt look good...nimodo :tears:


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Que Paso Johnny did u send out the placa? Laterz give a me a call


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2kansam_@May 4 2010, 07:56 PM~17392275
> *   was thinking of making some orders with krazykutting, but the way it looks it seems he just takes yoir money and dont get back to you  bad posts, bad comments and no show of recent progress well dosnt look good...nimodo :tears:
> *



Naw Bro he does a great job he just did my 3 Footers n sum regular plaques, pendents n earings.......Hes a busy guy that means he just worth the wait!!!! Id buy from him again n again....He dont just take ur money bro!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2010, 11:11 AM~17350809
> *Dam don't answer my phone and all hell breaks loose. Sorry guys I am extremly busy and I will NOT be taking any custom bike part orders or anything requiring Engraving till after Vegas is over!!! Plaques YES MINIMUM OF 3 per order. Trust us we've worked to dam hard to just start "burning" people. Am I late on some orders YES!!! I do apologize even for some of the orders that have partial deposits or NO deposit at all (obviously that will change moving forward) again guys I'm extremly sorry and will get to EVERYONES Order untill then I'm not taking ANY new orders for Engraving or custom parts till AFTER Vegas!! I'll post up pics this weeknd of a bunch of parts Done!! Thanks guys.
> *


 :wow: thats busy!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

ORALE JOHNNY ANY WORD ON THEM SUPREME STYLES PLAQUES? I SAW ONE CHROMED OUT. IM TIRED OF ROCKIN THE DECALS DOG, PLEASE!!!


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 5 2010, 11:09 AM~17399337
> *ORALE JOHNNY ANY WORD ON THEM SUPREME STYLES PLAQUES? I SAW ONE CHROMED OUT. IM TIRED OF ROCKIN THE DECALS DOG, PLEASE!!!
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nothingelsematters_@May 5 2010, 12:34 AM~17395601
> *Naw Bro he does a great job he just did my 3 Footers n sum regular plaques, pendents n earings.......Hes a busy guy that means he just worth the wait!!!! Id buy from him again n again....He dont just take ur money bro!
> *


x2


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nothingelsematters_@May 4 2010, 10:34 PM~17395601
> *Naw Bro he does a great job he just did my 3 Footers n sum regular plaques, pendents n earings.......Hes a busy guy that means he just worth the wait!!!! Id buy from him again n again....He dont just take ur money bro!
> *


X3 Well said. :cheesy:


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

I TRUST MY SHITS COMING


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

THANKS HOMIES.


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

Wassup Johnny is it on the way let me know call me or txt me asap.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Much props to Johnny and the krew for doin' their damn thing!! They busy as [email protected]&$ and they still pump out quality work, again much props to them!


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@May 11 2010, 07:58 PM~17462114
> *X2...Aloha Bruddah Johnny!!! :biggrin:  :wave:*


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@May 4 2010, 12:15 PM~17387847
> *what up  johnny give me a call
> *


X1960 
Any update for me?


----------



## junnbug (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 30 2010, 10:11 AM~17350809
> *Dam don't answer my phone and all hell breaks loose. Sorry guys I am extremly busy and I will NOT be taking any custom bike part orders or anything requiring Engraving till after Vegas is over!!! Plaques YES MINIMUM OF 3 per order. Trust us we've worked to dam hard to just start "burning" people. Am I late on some orders YES!!! I do apologize even for some of the orders that have partial deposits or NO deposit at all (obviously that will change moving forward) again guys I'm extremly sorry and will get to EVERYONES Order untill then I'm not taking ANY new orders for Engraving or custom parts till AFTER Vegas!! I'll post up pics this weeknd of a bunch of parts Done!! Thanks guys.
> *


*
Say hommie yeah its me Junn Bug I need to know whats up with my shit !! I need my stuff like we talked about, cant wait another year fool!! I have shows to hit and qualifing to do for vegas and your holding me up!! Give me a call or text something shit, thought boy's came first. " Don't ever mix work and friend ship" work is work and friend ship is friend ship" get ready to get tapped out fool. Hope you doing alright and the girls too !! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :guns: :guns: :nono: :barf: :barf: :naughty: :naughty: *


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 07:02 PM~17284541
> *Wow i owe Vicmarcos and alot of my good customers a Huge apology for the b.s. i've been puttin u guys through for the last 2weeks. My apology guys i was Super Busy workn on a new Major project that a handfull of people know about. Vicmarcos it was good talkn to u and YES ur parts will ALL be DONE in 2months, MY PROMISE!! and i'll b postin up pics of alot more work we're doing and have done this past week. Moving forward PLEASE call our shop number 928 726 2958 Monday tru Sunday anytime, if we dont answer leave a message and i'll return the call within 24hours. Again I apologize to my customers for NOT being here a 100% that will change shortly, thanks guys for believing in me.
> *


thanks for calling johnny


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

damn i thought i was the only one getting fucked!! i finally got a refund... won't ever do business again.. got fucked not once but twice! i'm not talking shit just giving feedback.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## draggin ass (Sep 10, 2009)

:uh: :wow: :drama:


----------



## Hollywood89 (Apr 30, 2010)

Naw ur not the only 1 gettin fucked!...me & the boyz had 2 persue a refund also from these false promise makers...we got strung along 4 months while they put their shop projects before paying customers!!!....this is the 2nd time I've been "BURNED" by a shady business advertised out of LRM!...it's places like this that make it difficult 4 hard working people 2 trust that the business is honest & legit!....instead of blowin u off & then keep postin up the same sorry ass apology!!!  :angry:


----------



## 2kansam (Apr 13, 2009)

:nosad: thats true all im seeing is bad posts and all he can say is that his real busy.....well it might be true but why is it he dont post up updates on whats going on or even give his costumers a call back, he stated to leave a message and that calls would be returned but many are still complaining and upset... :dunno: :nosad:


----------



## SN1P3R (May 15, 2008)

Johnny Q-VO!,Hey homie the plaques and pendants came out firme! The quality and craftmanship were well worth the wait. I would definitely be doing alot more business with you homie. Don't let the haters get you down bro,you keep doing your thing homeboy! :biggrin: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: FOR THE HATERS! OSCAR,GUILTY IV LIFE!


----------



## MUFKA (May 12, 2010)

Whats up Johnny got the plaques and the pendants I know you have been busy but you came through as promised thx damn right the plaques are worth it them mufkas are quality period! a lil patience pays off thx bro -E- GUILTYIVLIFE


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:nicoderm: :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

hey bro pm me your contact info i need to make a order i called that number on the first page and wrong number you should go back and change it homie but anyways get back at me


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

HEY JOHNNY"" GIVE ME A CALL.. BRO NEED TO FIND OUT ABOUT THE PLAQUES""""""""


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL (Aug 21, 2007)

whats up with the Slow & Low ribbons :buttkick:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

anyone hear from johnny lately..i spoke with him last on the 13th of this month and nothing since???tried calling both numbers and nothing no place to leave a message or anything...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

WHUT UP JOHNNY, YOU TOLD ME MY PLAQUES WOULD BE SHIPPED OUT *LAST *MONDAY AND I AINT GOT SHIT YET???


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

hey do you also do steering wheels?


----------



## supremestyles pres (Jan 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@May 19 2010, 08:51 AM~17539228
> *WHUT UP JOHNNY, YOU TOLD ME MY PLAQUES WOULD BE SHIPPED OUT LAST MONDAY AND I AINT GOT SHIT YET???
> *


x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## EL MEROMERO (Sep 12, 2007)

HEY JOHNY CALL ME OR TEXT ME IM STILL WAITING FOR THE PLAKA I TEXTED YOU TWICE AND NADA KARNAL... LMK


----------



## 2kansam (Apr 13, 2009)

:biggrin: well this guys been hella busy, we need to be kool  , we all know his work looks real good everyone should just wait and see what happens, todo a su tiempo que no, if he says its in the mail then its in the mail,well ready to make some orders from krazykutting...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@May 19 2010, 10:19 AM~17538961
> *anyone hear from johnny lately..i spoke with him last on the 13th of this month and nothing since???tried calling both numbers and nothing no place to leave a message or anything...
> *


TALKED TO HIM YESTERDAY... GAVE ME THE TRACKING NUMBER ON MY ORDER... COMING UPS.   HE GONNA GET AROUND TO YOU HOMIES...


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 20 2010, 07:42 AM~17549796
> *TALKED TO HIM YESTERDAY... GAVE ME THE TRACKING NUMBER ON MY ORDER... COMING UPS.     HE GONNA GET AROUND TO YOU HOMIES...
> *


ya i have no doubt he will..i was just wondering cause he called me not long ago wanting to send me some pics and said he'd call back and haven't heard nothing since and i have been calling him.not able to leave a message..i'm sure he'll be calling soon.


----------



## arts66 (Apr 4, 2007)

BIG PROPS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOURS JOHNNY. THOSE PENDANTS ARE OFF THE HOOK HOMIE..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ALL OF US OUT HERE IN THE EAST BAY AREA WAY OF LIFE C.C. ARE LOVEN THE WORK, PROPS ALSO GO OUT TO YOU FOR THE WORK YOU DID ON SOLANO'S FINEST 707 C. C. TOO .. GREAT JOB .


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

What up johnny i need a price on 63 impala grill guard bullets engraved and chrome and gold


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

whats up johnny i know your real busy homie but whenever you get a chance hitt me up on the pm so i can get your contact info bro need to talk about making a order ese


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Alright homies thanks for bearing with me and my brain busting project i've been workn on for the past 4weeks!!!! To my group of customers and homies that i completely let down and alienated i apologize and completely understand the hard feelings and resentment u have towards me and ur decision to NOT want to do business in the future, its really MY loss in the end and i sincerely apologize. To my customers and homies that stood by my side patiently regardless of the drama and my Lack of delivering on time......THANK YOU HOMIES!!! I'm 100% percent comitted to continuing to deliver a great product at a GREAT price and moving forward i will be loggin on EVERYDAY to respond to the non stop (Amazingly homies still trust me and want to build a relationship, THANKS) pms both good and bad. Thanks homies i feel like i have a fukn entire nation of pressure to deliver on my good word and the product u guys have become acustom to receiving on a Timely manner!!!! 

BOOTS ARE STRAPPED UP AND LACED UP ,TIME TO WORK THAT ASSSSSS OFFFF!!!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 21 2010, 04:56 PM~17565137
> *Alright homies thanks for bearing with me and my brain busting project i've been workn on for the past 4weeks!!!! To my group of customers and homies that i completely let down and alienated i apologize and completely understand the hard feelings and resentment u have towards me and ur decision to NOT want to do business in the future, its really MY loss in the end and i sincerely apologize. To my customers and homies that stood by my side patiently regardless of the drama and my Lack of delivering on time......THANK YOU HOMIES!!! I'm 100% percent comitted to continuing to deliver a great product at a GREAT price and moving forward i will be loggin on EVERYDAY to respond to the non stop (Amazingly homies still trust me and want to build a relationship, THANKS) pms both good and bad. Thanks homies i feel like i have a fukn entire nation of pressure to deliver on my good word and the product u guys have become acustom to receiving on a Timely manner!!!!
> 
> BOOTS ARE STRAPPED UP AND LACED UP ,TIME TO WORK THAT ASSSSSS OFFFF!!!
> *


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry homies i've been doing alot of u guys wrong and hopefully u guys will give me another shot at keeping our good name EVERYONE will get there PARTS 100% PROMISE on that!!!! 



























































































































































Thanks homies i have alot alot alot aloottt more parts to kut and get ready for u guys thanks


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 21 2010, 03:01 PM~17565662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The boys in Seattle will be very happy with those...definitely worth the wait...Thanks again Johnny!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 21 2010, 09:01 PM~17565662
> *Sorry homies i've been doing alot of u guys wrong *


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 21 2010, 06:01 PM~17565662
> *Sorry homies i've been doing alot of u guys wrong and hopefully u guys will give me another shot at keeping our good name EVERYONE will get there PARTS 100% PROMISE on that!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 21 2010, 06:01 PM~17565662
> *Sorry homies i've been doing alot of u guys wrong and hopefully u guys will give me another shot at keeping our good name EVERYONE will get there PARTS 100% PROMISE on that!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

:|


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

hey Johnny, i sent you that logo via email a while ago like you asked and i never got a response back???? check your email and hit me up bro!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

TICK TOCK TICK TOCK! SHITS GETTING OLD HOMIE! :angry:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

what's up johnny welcome back! Lol Keep up the good work loco I'll be hitting you up for an order soon CALLEJEROS still reppin that krazy kutting!


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

wassup johnny how is everything going, staying busy i see,


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 21 2010, 06:56 PM~17565137
> *Alright homies thanks for bearing with me and my brain busting project i've been workn on for the past 4weeks!!!! To my group of customers and homies that i completely let down and alienated i apologize and completely understand the hard feelings and resentment u have towards me and ur decision to NOT want to do business in the future, its really MY loss in the end and i sincerely apologize. To my customers and homies that stood by my side patiently regardless of the drama and my Lack of delivering on time......THANK YOU HOMIES!!! I'm 100% percent comitted to continuing to deliver a great product at a GREAT price and moving forward i will be loggin on EVERYDAY to respond to the non stop (Amazingly homies still trust me and want to build a relationship, THANKS) pms both good and bad. Thanks homies i feel like i have a fukn entire nation of pressure to deliver on my good word and the product u guys have become acustom to receiving on a Timely manner!!!!
> 
> BOOTS ARE STRAPPED UP AND LACED UP ,TIME TO WORK THAT ASSSSSS OFFFF!!!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Johnny you know we will continue to do the parts you need for your customers as always. I noticed someone on here said something stupid like we did shop cars instead of customers orders. Let's get it clear KarzIcon builds Cars and car parts and thats all so yes everyday we are finishing up cars and car parts no doubt that is our job. Johnny does Plaques and everything to do with flat metal and bike parts. I also heard that there was some miss understanding of us not taking any parts until Vegas I am sure Johnny was talking about Bike parts only. If anyone is looking for cars or car parts like our line of billet parts E-mail me a [email protected] I look at that once a week and can get in contact with you. Thanks again especially to all of you supporting Johnny I know that he is working hard here to get caught up with all of you.


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

JOHNNY' GIVE ME SOME GOOD NEWS BRO''''''' WHATS GOING ON WITH THE PLAQUES ??? HIT ME UP HOMIE. ''WEEKENDZ ONLY''


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks johnny. the PLAQUES LOOK SICK.. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 28 2010, 12:07 PM~17633486
> *Johnny you know we will continue to do the parts you need for your customers as always. I noticed someone on here said something stupid like we did shop cars instead of customers orders. Let's get it clear KarzIcon builds Cars and car parts and thats all so yes everyday we are finishing up cars and car parts no doubt that is our job. Johnny does Plaques and everything to do with flat metal and bike parts. I also heard that there was some miss understanding of us not taking any parts until Vegas I am sure Johnny was talking about Bike parts only. If anyone is looking for cars or car parts like our line of billet parts E-mail me a [email protected] I look at that once a week and can get in contact with you. Thanks again especially to all of you supporting Johnny I know that he is working hard here to get caught up with all of you.
> *


That's right KARZICON still hooking up cars. I just picked mine up from Mando and with little patience comes QUALITY WORK and that's what this shop puts out. I even had a chance to kick it with Johnny. But let me tell you something homeboy is really busy. TO THE TOP kARZICON & KRAZYKUTTING...... :thumbsup:


----------



## $moneymike$ (Feb 25, 2010)

QUE PASO Johnny hey just wanted to give u n ur guys a thumbs up good work on r plaques n pendenants. u cant rush quality work so u guys dont get ur panties in a wat (good things come to those who wait). Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

thanks johnny plaques in the mail.


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

johnny, shoot me a call on da plaques, need to know when they could shipped. thanks. D


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:happysad:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks again Johnny for the pendants  ..........there badass :wow: ...I'll get at you soon ............Feliciano


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $moneymike$+May 29 2010, 03:25 PM~17642605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Feliciano simon bro thanks to u and ur members for the support and we'll be here always to back u guys up.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

We're busting our butts to win back ALL our customers trust and faith so BELIEVE me homies there aint no slowing down here we're gonna work smarter and more efficient moving forward to maintain All our homies happy and pleased with the decision to hit up KrazyKutting for all ur metal kutting needs. 

















































































































































Thanks homies and to the homies that are calling and sendin emails,pms and texts THANK YOU guys!!!!!!! For the love and faith in KK!!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

<span style=\'color:red\'>p.s. I sent you a pm for our Las Vegas chapters plaques. Mahalo Charlie


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Shippd this order out today thanks Ruben and keep them orders coming homie!!



























Fernando n Manuel from NorCal gracias homies for the order and for the other metal plating we're gonna do for u guys. 


































































Thanks again homies keep calling me after 4pm guys i'll keep answering even if i'm kutting,running/workin out :biggrin: busy busy busy!!! Feel free to text me anytime i usually return my texts real qwik 928 750 2324 Johnny


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 3 2010, 03:12 PM~17687393
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>p.s. I sent you a pm for our Las Vegas chapters plaques. Mahalo Charlie
> *



Thanks Charlie!!!! i just got 2 more clubs from Hawaii that place orders this morning!! Man u guys are keepn me real busy brother thanks a million!!! Absolutely i'll do ur Vegas Chapter Plaques i'll call u later today brother, maholo. :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery+May 28 2010, 05:46 PM~17636073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what up homies thanks for stoppn by and shown sum love fellas :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

hey johny what going on nothing but quality work I see coming from you guys bro just cant get any better, this is mike bro from ourstyle pecos with the 77 regal just seeing if you can still hook up the grille ill ship it out if need be let me know carnal. gracias :biggrin:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey Johnny whats up with my stuff been waiting since January bro


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 3 2010, 01:47 PM~17687153
> *We're busting our butts to win back ALL our customers trust and faith so BELIEVE me homies there aint no slowing down here we're gonna work smarter and more efficient moving forward to maintain All our homies happy and pleased with the decision to hit up KrazyKutting for all ur metal kutting needs.
> 
> Thanks homies and to the homies that are calling and sendin emails,pms and texts THANK YOU guys!!!!!!! For the love and faith in KK!!
> *


good to hear that!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Jun 3 2010, 05:56 PM~17688836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Update sent John, thanks for being a kool homie and riding with me bro i assure u ur gonna flip wen u see ur gangsta engraved 2toned pendants :biggrin: NUTING BUT THE FINEST OUTTA KRAZYKUTTING :biggrin:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

WHAT UP CARNAL!!! 
THE HOMIES KNOW TO GET A HOLD OF U THIS WEEKEND IN SAN BERDO!!!    
THANKS FOR THE HOOK UPS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey waz up johnny. its been a long time since i ordered that first plaque and i told you i was going to order more but we been going thru some hard economic times. it looks like things are finally getting better and it looks like we are ready to order. you still have my design from the first plaque i hope. (clandestino chicago il car club) i dont even know what the prices are any more. do me a favor and send me a pm with the price for the regular plaque and the price of the plaque with engravings. im looking to order somewhere between 6 and 10 plaques. i hope thats cool. also if you can in the pm let me know the turn around time. i was reading a few pages back and i see a few people are upset at the turn around time. i hope everything is ok cuz you put out a great product. let me know asap please cuz i got a meeting with my guys on sunday and i want to collect money from them.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i recieved my merchandise today bROtha. nothing but the best from kk. cant wait to get more orders going


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

BIGG PROPS TO JOHNNY ON THE STREETKINGZ PENDENTS CANT WAIT TO GET EM HERE. WE LOVE THE QUALITY OF OUR STUFF KEEP IT UP


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

Was up Keo most of ur stuff is done homie juz waitn on the wheel chips should be able to have my brother in law run them in a week or two he's been super busy runnin parts on the CNC thanks bro


Wussup Johnny! :thumbsup: Thanks for the update brother!
Can u send me a preview?


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Wassup Johnny :wave:


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

I got my EMPIRE plaque friday Thanks Johnny it looks really good :biggrin:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Great things come to those that wait I got all the pendants today and I see Lafayette plaques are cut now along with more pendants. Give me a call I got an ideal for one of those pendants before it gets engaved and plated. Also If you have any exta Low4Life goodies let me now so I can get them gone.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

AY JOHNNY PLEASE CALL ME ASAP CUZ EVERY TIME I TRY TO CALL YOU AND LEAVE A MESSAGE I CANT IT JUST RINGS FOREVER
ANYWAYS I HAVE NO CLUE WHATS UP WITH MY PAYPAL I TRIED TO RESEND THAT CHEESE SAT NIGHT AND YA SAID IT STILL DIDNT COME THROUGH SO JUST GO AHEAD AND SEND ME A REQUEST FOR 200 THAT WAY I CAN REPLY TO IT ~ IM THINKING MAYBE THE EMAILADDRESS IS WRONG OR SOMETHING ANYWAYS CALL ME HOMIE
OHH SORRY FOR ALL THE TYPING GUYS~! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

what up johnny. give me a call bro. i called you and you said you would call me back but i never got the call back. i cant wait to get my order in!


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

Good things come to those who wait...Thanks again Johnny...TTT for Krazy Kutting Krew!!!


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

:nicoderm: very good work homie


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

johnny thanks for getting back at me. i send you the money right now via paypal. cant wait to see all the plaques done. thanks again.


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdoggfromaz_@Jun 9 2010, 02:13 AM~17735098
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn where have i seen this design before :biggrin: lookin good


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jun 9 2010, 10:58 PM~17745384
> *damn where have i seen this design before :biggrin:  lookin good
> *


prob not the exact one we reside in casa grande and we are only a few and it was my homies design if you ever saw it it would have been in casa grande :biggrin: thanks


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@May 21 2010, 06:01 PM~17565662
> *Sorry homies i've been doing alot of u guys wrong and hopefully u guys will give me another shot at keeping our good name EVERYONE will get there PARTS 100% PROMISE on that!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THAT DEDICATION ONE CAME OUT BAD :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> WHAT UP CARNAL!!!
> THE HOMIES KNOW TO GET A HOLD OF U THIS WEEKEND IN SAN BERDO!!!
> THANKS FOR THE HOOK UPS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:





> hey waz up johnny. its been a long time since i ordered that first plaque and i told you i was going to order more but we been going thru some hard economic times. it looks like things are finally getting better and it looks like we are ready to order. you still have my design from the first plaque i hope. (clandestino chicago il car club) i dont even know what the prices are any more. do me a favor and send me a pm with the price for the regular plaque and the price of the plaque with engravings. im looking to order somewhere between 6 and 10 plaques. i hope thats cool. also if you can in the pm let me know the turn around time. i was reading a few pages back and i see a few people are upset at the turn around time. i hope everything is ok cuz you put out a great product. let me know asap please cuz i got a meeting with my guys on sunday and i want to collect money from them.





> i recieved my merchandise today bROtha. nothing but the best from kk. cant wait to get more orders going





> BIGG PROPS TO JOHNNY ON THE STREETKINGZ PENDENTS CANT WAIT TO GET EM HERE. WE LOVE THE QUALITY OF OUR STUFF KEEP IT UP





> :thumbsup:





> Was up Keo most of ur stuff is done homie juz waitn on the wheel chips should be able to have my brother in law run them in a week or two he's been super busy runnin parts on the CNC thanks bro
> Wussup Johnny! :thumbsup: Thanks for the update brother!
> Can u send me a preview?





> Wassup Johnny :wave:





> I got my EMPIRE plaque friday Thanks Johnny it looks really good :biggrin:





> Great things come to those that wait I got all the pendants today and I see Lafayette plaques are cut now along with more pendants. Give me a call I got an ideal for one of those pendants before it gets engaved and plated. Also If you have any exta Low4Life goodies let me now so I can get them gone.





> AY JOHNNY PLEASE CALL ME ASAP CUZ EVERY TIME I TRY TO CALL YOU AND LEAVE A MESSAGE I CANT IT JUST RINGS FOREVER
> ANYWAYS I HAVE NO CLUE WHATS UP WITH MY PAYPAL I TRIED TO RESEND THAT CHEESE SAT NIGHT AND YA SAID IT STILL DIDNT COME THROUGH SO JUST GO AHEAD AND SEND ME A REQUEST FOR 200 THAT WAY I CAN REPLY TO IT ~ IM THINKING MAYBE THE EMAILADDRESS IS WRONG OR SOMETHING ANYWAYS CALL ME HOMIE
> OHH SORRY FOR ALL THE TYPING GUYS~! :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:  :biggrin: :biggrin:





> Good things come to those who wait...Thanks again Johnny...TTT for Krazy Kutting Krew!!!





> :nicoderm: very good work homie





> damn where have i seen this design before :biggrin: lookin good





> THAT DEDICATION ONE CAME OUT BAD :biggrin:



WOW!!!! This is what makes us feel real good!! Thanks to KrazyKutting's Loyal and Kool ass customers for stickn with us and riding with us through our Great and Tuff moments! We're flyin high and workn HARD to keep the pace EVERYONE EXPECTS of us so gotta keep designin and kuttn to bangout ur guys beautiful Plaques! Thanks again for the Krazy work u guys are blessn us with and we'll do our best to get to EVERYONE!!! Alright homies i'll be kuttn round 50 plaques this weekend so time to get my ass back to work!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry guys my bad its 70 plaques forgot bout the 20plaque order my homie Ramone with Real4Life placed in San Bernadino after he checked out what was available first. :biggrin: Todos los Dias trabajando duro para mis clientes!! :biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 11 2010, 05:42 PM~17762624
> *Sorry guys my bad its 70 plaques forgot bout the 20plaque order my homie Ramone with Real4Life placed in San Bernadino after he checked out what was available first.  :biggrin:  Todos los Dias trabajando duro para mis clientes!! :biggrin:
> *


""REAL 4 LIFE CAR CLUB"" WAITED SINCE THE LV SUPER SHOW IN OCT 2009 TO CATCH UP WITH JOHNNY @ Krazy Kutting. IT WAS WELL WORTH THE WAIT TO SEE YOU IN SAN BERNARDINO TO OPEN UP MY 1st ORDER WITH 20 PLAQUES. YOU SHOWED ME LOTS OF RESPECT AS A CUSTOMER AND NOW I'M YOUR CLIENT FOR LIFE HOMIE. JOHNNY YOU'RE A GOOD BUSINESSMAN AND A GOOD HOMIE TO HAVE BY YOUR SIDE FOR REAL. ALL THE OTHER COMPANIES WAS TRYING TO RAPE THE SHIT OUT OF ME AND YOU SHOWED ME LOVE ON THE PRICES AND YOUR QUALITY OF WORK. MAKE SURE YOU GET THE PRICE SHEET TOGETHER SO I CAN ORDER ALL TYPES OF CUSTOM PIECES FOR MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS THAT SAYS "REAL 4 LIFE" ON IT. 

THE HOMIE JOHNNY IS A VERY GOOD MAN AND HIS WORD IS SOLID WITH ME. SOMETIMES AS A BUSINESS OWNER WE CAN GET BACKED UP WHEN WE'RE DOING OUR BEST TO TAKE CARE OF OUR CLIENTS. WHEN YOU HAVE GREAT QUALITY AND THE BEST PRICES IN THE GAME...I CAN WAIT TO HAVE THE BEST ON THE MARKET ANYTIME :thumbsup: 

THANKS A MILLION JOHNNY FOR BEING THE BEST IN THE GAME TAKING CARE OF ALL THE RIDERS OUT THERE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFECC_@Jun 11 2010, 11:55 PM~17765581
> *""REAL 4 LIFE CAR CLUB"" WAITED SINCE THE LV SUPER SHOW IN OCT 2009 TO CATCH UP WITH JOHNNY @ Krazy Kutting. IT WAS WELL WORTH THE WAIT TO SEE YOU IN SAN BERNARDINO TO OPEN UP MY 1st ORDER WITH 20 PLAQUES. YOU SHOWED ME LOTS OF RESPECT AS A CUSTOMER AND NOW I'M YOUR CLIENT FOR LIFE HOMIE. JOHNNY YOU'RE A GOOD BUSINESSMAN AND A GOOD HOMIE TO HAVE BY YOUR SIDE FOR REAL. ALL THE OTHER COMPANIES WAS TRYING TO RAPE THE SHIT OUT OF ME AND YOU SHOWED ME LOVE ON THE PRICES AND YOUR QUALITY OF WORK. MAKE SURE YOU GET THE PRICE SHEET TOGETHER SO I CAN ORDER ALL TYPES OF CUSTOM PIECES FOR MY CAR CLUB MEMBERS THAT SAYS "REAL 4 LIFE" ON IT.
> 
> THE HOMIE JOHNNY IS A VERY GOOD MAN AND HIS WORD IS SOLID WITH ME. SOMETIMES AS A BUSINESS OWNER WE CAN GET BACKED UP WHEN WE'RE DOING OUR BEST TO TAKE CARE OF OUR CLIENTS. WHEN YOU HAVE GREAT QUALITY AND THE BEST PRICES IN THE GAME...I CAN WAIT TO HAVE THE BEST ON THE MARKET ANYTIME  :thumbsup:
> ...


x2 and i respect that much love to krazy kutting 
:thumbsup:


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Real good smooth transactions, plated plaques coming home soon can't wait. Thanks for handling our plaques!!!!


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

MAD PROPS TO KRAZYKUTTING FOR COMING THROUGH ONCE AGAIN WITH THOSE PLAQUES!!! ALWAYS ON TIME AND GREAT PEOPLE TO DEAL WITH. WE APPRECIATE ALL YOU DO FOR US JOHNNY!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey johnny what up. just wanted to get on here and thank you for the updates that you have been sending me. it makes it a real pleasure doing business with you. cant wait to see them all ready and on our rides.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 11 2010, 06:42 PM~17762624
> *Sorry guys my bad its 70 plaques forgot bout the 20plaque order my homie Ramone with Real4Life placed in San Bernadino after he checked out what was available first.  :biggrin:  Todos los Dias trabajando duro para mis clientes!! :biggrin:
> *


HEY bROtha...I WANT TO GET A PLATE DONE FOR MY REAR AXLE, NOT FOR STRENGTH, BUT FO SHOW. LIKE I WANT TO GET SHIT DONE, BIG DIRTY ON THE BOTTOM


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

dayummmmmmmmmm u guys are keepn KrazyKutting super frikn busy!!!! Thanks and we have alot of bikes that are nearing completion so after Vegas we'll be takn on new clients and full builds for bikes After Vegas! Thanks homies here we go fell a little short of the 70plaques i wanted to kut this weekend but 43 plaques aint bad! Gracias again.










Ramone again homie i can't tell u enuff how extremely happy i am that u came to us especially after the shady tactics u heard before u came to do bizness and establish a relationship with KrazyKutting!!! thanks homie we'll always b here to cater to ur clubs needs. 

















Franky also thanks brother for staying LOYAL to Krazykutting we know theres competition out there doing what we do and for our customers to stay TRUE that means ALOT to me, thanks brother.

















Gabriel in ATX gracias carnal for coming to KrazyKutting all the way from my state of Texas!!! Thanks homie keep spreadn the word in Texas bout the realest Plaque company out there KK!!!!


















Alright homies got alot more stuff to kut and man i cant wait till Vegas to take a 2week break,lol keep em coming!!!!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

sup mando??


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 13 2010, 10:24 PM~17777403
> *dayummmmmmmmmm u guys are keepn KrazyKutting super frikn busy!!!! Thanks and we have alot of bikes that are nearing completion so after Vegas we'll be takn on new clients and full builds for bikes After Vegas! Thanks homies here we go fell a little short of the 70plaques i wanted to kut this weekend but 43 plaques aint bad! Gracias again.
> 
> 
> ...


johnny your the man. i am glad that from day 1 i decided to do business with you. i cant wait till them plaques are chromed and engraved and on our cars.
for everyone out there that is trying to decide who to do business with, well i highly recomend johnny. i have had a great experience in dealing with him.


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

Johnny thanks for the up date and pic's! It makes it so much better when you know whats up! Big props to you and your crew! Cant wait to see them in person! I know they are gunna be tight!


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdoggfromaz_@Jun 10 2010, 01:38 AM~17746410
> *prob not the exact one we reside in casa grande  and we are only a few and it was my homies design if you ever saw it it would have been in casa grande :biggrin: thanks
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
naw homie i am the one who designed that originally. i know because i hand drew that skull and did all of the work.  looking good though


----------



## Dave321 (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 14 2010, 12:51 AM~17779307
> *johnny your the man. i am glad that from day 1 i decided to do business with you. i cant wait till them plaques are chromed and engraved and on our cars.
> for everyone out there  that is trying to decide who to do business with, well i highly recomend johnny. i have had a great experience in dealing with him.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

whats up johnny cant wait to get and see my bike parts...   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 13 2010, 09:24 PM~17777403
> *dayummmmmmmmmm u guys are keepn KrazyKutting super frikn busy!!!! Thanks and we have alot of bikes that are nearing completion so after Vegas we'll be takn on new clients and full builds for bikes After Vegas! Thanks homies here we go fell a little short of the 70plaques i wanted to kut this weekend but 43 plaques aint bad! Gracias again.
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTIME HOMIE FOR REAL...THANKS FOR GETTING MY ORDER CUT REALLY FAST AND THEY LOOK FUCKING GREAT. EVERYBODY LOVES YOUR WORK HERE IN VEGAS SO I'M NETWORKING TO SEND YOU ANY AND EVERYBODY I SEE AND KNOW. THOSE OTHER CLOWNS CAN HATE AND TALK BUT KRAZY KUTTING SHOWS YOU ACTION UNLIKE THOSE OTHER HATERS..ALL TALK. ONCE I PUT THE NEW PLAQUE IN MY RAG HOUSE PEOPLE ARE GOING TO ASK...WHO DID YOUR PLAQUES & CUSTOM PARTS.

MY BOY JOHNNY @ KRAZY KUTTING DOES MY WORK HOMIE...FA SHOW TILL THE END OF TIME :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

JOHNNY IS DA [email protected]@@@!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:happysad:


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)

Whats up Johnny Pm when u get a chance robert from the Pasco WA :0


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

hey bro this mike just wondering when ur heading to west texas ima be there next week let me know or when ur ready ill ship u the grille


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Jun 16 2010, 03:44 PM~17807362
> *JOHNNY IS DA [email protected]@@@!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x100000000000000000 




no **** :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Krazy Kutting always on top! cant wait to see the Vegas chapter plaques. :thumbsup: Mahalo's to Johnny and the Krew!


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jun 19 2010, 03:39 PM~17833674
> *Krazy Kutting always on top! cant wait to see the Vegas chapter plaques. :thumbsup: Mahalo's to Johnny and the Krew!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS TIGHT :cheesy:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

THINK YOU CAN TACKLE THIS ONE??










JEST SENT YOU A PM..


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

:dunno: Got an update?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Tried calln your # no answer. I just need 1 plaque im not in a club. But whats a lowrider without one. maybe this way u can get at me.575 910 4412 thks


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 07:02 PM~17284541
> *Wow i owe Vicmarcos and alot of my good customers a Huge apology for the b.s. i've been puttin u guys through for the last 2weeks. My apology guys i was Super Busy workn on a new Major project that a handfull of people know about. Vicmarcos it was good talkn to u and YES ur parts will ALL be DONE in 2months, MY PROMISE!! and i'll b postin up pics of alot more work we're doing and have done this past week. Moving forward PLEASE call our shop number 928 726 2958 Monday tru Sunday anytime, if we dont answer leave a message and i'll return the call within 24hours. Again I apologize to my customers for NOT being here a 100% that will change shortly, thanks guys for believing in me.
> *


so a johnny been calling you now for a few days vato...i've been looking for that email and you still haven't sent it ..i'm going send you a pm with a # that you can send a pic to..give me a call tomarrow in the morning would be best...ok peace vato loco..


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

QUE ONDA JOHNNY??? WHATS UP WIT THE GRILL??? HIT ME UP...MOISES FROM WA. STATE


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

ayo johnny hit me up ese


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

good work


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

MAN JOHNNY YOU NEED TO ANSWER YOUR PHONE...OR GIVE PEOPLE A CALL..


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Johnny just wanted to say gracias, those engraved Sunset Cruisers plaques are fuckin bad ass :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: let me know when its cool to go to the shop and pick em up


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

johnny call me


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Aloha Johnny cant wait to see how those full engraved, triple chromed axle mounted bike plaques come out!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## JaDeD (Jun 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12951960
> *We are here to stay, so this is not for a limited time.
> 
> We at Krazy Kutting know how difficult it is for others to design their plaques and also realize how expensive it is to have a car club plaque made.
> ...



wanna know what happened to the Twizted intentions plaque i ordered and paid for from krazy kutting bacc in march and now no one answers phones, text, or emails about it????Just curious?


----------



## draggin ass (Sep 10, 2009)

johny i need a refund on the low n life plauqe and pendtent its been 7 months and i dont need them now thanks homie


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Jun 18 2010, 11:43 PM~17830064
> *x100000000000000000
> no ****  :thumbsup:
> *


WHERRRDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!
SUP DAWG!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JaDeD (Jun 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JaDeD_@Jun 25 2010, 06:14 PM~17888654
> *wanna know what happened to the Twizted intentions plaque i ordered and paid for from krazy kutting bacc in march and now no one answers phones, text, or emails about it????Just curious?
> *


Good shit thanx for gettin at me.


----------



## papiloco1 (Jun 26, 2010)

This is nice!






> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 4 2009, 11:46 AM~13178298
> *Here are the latest plaques we just got done. Unity plaques 11 were some clean ass plaques that we want to offer to more and more clubs. Engraving looks like jewelry and helps set off the plaques.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

whats up g im right here waiting by the freeway. get at me asap.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

ttt just got all ten plaq look hell of good


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

AYO JHONNY STILL MISSIN ONE PLAQUE HOLLA AT ME ESE I NEED TO TALK I TRIED CALLIN BUT YA PHONES OFF OR YOUR BOX IS FULL SO LEMME KNOW SUMTHIN ASAP


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Whats up homies!!!! thanks man for all the krazy work u guys are blessing us with we appreciate it and again seems like everytime i post up ridiculous work i have to apologize to the homies that i owe plaques too still, u can rest 100% assured homies that u will get ur plaques as promised!!! Hopefully wen u do it'll make up for the fact that i took longer than i expected it too. GUARANTEED ANY ONE BREAKN BREAD on 5 plaque Chrome orders or more will not only get a Krazy Price (BEST IN THE BUSINESS HANDS DOWN) but will get there plaques in 2weeks. Thanks homies!!!!


Work Work Work Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS Homies!!!!!!!!!!!!










































































































































BACK TO WORK GETTN READY FOR DENVER CANT WAIT TO SLANG PLAQUES ALL DAY IN DENVER LOOKN FORWARD TO SETN UP KARZICONS BOOTH AND KRAZYKUTTING WILL BE IN THE BOOTH AS A GUEST HOOKN UP EVERYONE WITH THE BEST THE GAMES GOT TO OFFER!!!! HANDS DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

tell mando george in la said was up :biggrin:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

Whats up homies!!!! thanks man for all the krazy work u guys are blessing us with we appreciate it and again seems like everytime i post up ridiculous work i have to apologize to the homies that i owe plaques too still, u can rest 100% assured homies that u will get ur plaques as promised!!! Hopefully wen u do it'll make up for the fact that i took longer than i expected it too. GUARANTEED ANY ONE BREAKN BREAD on 5 plaque Chrome orders or more will not only get a Krazy Price (BEST IN THE BUSINESS HANDS DOWN) but will get there plaques in 2weeks. Thanks homies!!!!
Work Work Work Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS Homies!!!!!!!!!!!!










BACK TO WORK GETTN READY FOR DENVER CANT WAIT TO SLANG PLAQUES ALL DAY IN DENVER LOOKN FORWARD TO SETN UP KARZICONS BOOTH AND KRAZYKUTTING WILL BE IN THE BOOTH AS A GUEST HOOKN UP EVERYONE WITH THE BEST THE GAMES GOT TO OFFER!!!! HANDS DOWN  :biggrin:


looks good :biggrin: damn those engraved ones are badass im gonna have to hitt you up on one soon


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 30 2010, 12:43 PM~17927580
> *Whats up homies!!!! thanks man for all the krazy work u guys are blessing us with we appreciate it and again seems like everytime i post up ridiculous work i have to apologize to the homies that i owe plaques too still, u can rest 100% assured homies that u will get ur plaques as promised!!! Hopefully wen u do it'll make up for the fact that i took longer than i expected it too. GUARANTEED ANY ONE BREAKN BREAD on 5 plaque Chrome orders or more will not only get a Krazy Price (BEST IN THE BUSINESS HANDS DOWN) but will get there plaques in 2weeks. Thanks homies!!!!
> Work Work Work Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS Homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


whats up johnny ,,,just a reminder i didn't see my son pendent in all that work...did u forget bout it again...


----------



## SURG-O (Aug 1, 2008)

BAD ASS JALE CARNAL............ MUCH PROPS TO YOU AND THE WHOLE TEAM.........


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SURG-O_@Jul 1 2010, 02:07 AM~17933466
> *BAD ASS JALE CARNAL............ MUCH PROPS TO YOU AND THE WHOLE TEAM.........
> *


X2


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Cheeeehoooo! Mahalo's to Johnny and the Krew! Fast, Dependable and Quality work all day everyday!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Jun 21 2010, 11:51 AM~17845643
> *THINK YOU CAN TACKLE THIS ONE??
> 
> 
> ...


ANYTHING YET?


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

id like to let erryone know that even tho hes takin forever he comes thru and with some quality shi too wish hed put some pics of ours plaques on here cause i dont know how to do it


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 30 2010, 02:43 PM~17927580
> *Whats up homies!!!! thanks man for all the krazy work u guys are blessing us with we appreciate it and again seems like everytime i post up ridiculous work i have to apologize to the homies that i owe plaques too still, u can rest 100% assured homies that u will get ur plaques as promised!!! Hopefully wen u do it'll make up for the fact that i took longer than i expected it too. GUARANTEED ANY ONE BREAKN BREAD on 5 plaque Chrome orders or more will not only get a Krazy Price (BEST IN THE BUSINESS HANDS DOWN) but will get there plaques in 2weeks. Thanks homies!!!!
> Work Work Work Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS Homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


love the way my plaque looks in this pic carnal. cant wait to se the engraved ones. and i like what you said about the over 5 you get a good price and 2 week delivery time. that should mean mine are on the way. loving it carnal. cant wait to see them on our rides out here in chicago.


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

UPDATES FOR ME :happysad:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

hey johnny give me a call


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 30 2010, 10:43 AM~17927580
> *Whats up homies!!!! thanks man for all the krazy work u guys are blessing us with we appreciate it and again seems like everytime i post up ridiculous work i have to apologize to the homies that i owe plaques too still, u can rest 100% assured homies that u will get ur plaques as promised!!! Hopefully wen u do it'll make up for the fact that i took longer than i expected it too. GUARANTEED ANY ONE BREAKN BREAD on 5 plaque Chrome orders or more will not only get a Krazy Price (BEST IN THE BUSINESS HANDS DOWN) but will get there plaques in 2weeks. Thanks homies!!!!
> Work Work Work Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS Homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Any word on my hood ornament yet johnny???


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

OOOOOO! That should look hella tight Bro! UNITY C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdoggfromaz_@Jun 30 2010, 01:09 PM~17927780
> *Whats up homies!!!! thanks man for all the krazy work u guys are blessing us with we appreciate it and again seems like everytime i post up ridiculous work i have to apologize to the homies that i owe plaques too still, u can rest 100% assured homies that u will get ur plaques as promised!!! Hopefully wen u do it'll make up for the fact that i took longer than i expected it too. GUARANTEED ANY ONE BREAKN BREAD on 5 plaque Chrome orders or more will not only get a Krazy Price (BEST IN THE BUSINESS HANDS DOWN) but will get there plaques in 2weeks. Thanks homies!!!!
> Work Work Work Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS Homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

do u have a email i can send u my design to see how much


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:run:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

WRONG 1 BUT ITS CLEANS AS HELL TOO


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

BAD ASS PLAQUE THANKS JOHNNY


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

JOHNNY WHATS UP WITH MY PARTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

:wow: all i can say is perfect :thumbsup: 
just got them in homie good doing business with you and looking forward to do it again much love to Krazy Kutting


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:run: :run:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigdoggfromaz_@Jul 6 2010, 02:42 PM~17974801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## LcRoller (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey Johnny whats up? let me know when your in the area so i can get chrome. Thanks bro.


----------



## REAL4LIFECC (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Jun 30 2010, 01:43 PM~17927580
> *Whats up homies!!!! thanks man for all the krazy work u guys are blessing us with we appreciate it and again seems like everytime i post up ridiculous work i have to apologize to the homies that i owe plaques too still, u can rest 100% assured homies that u will get ur plaques as promised!!! Hopefully wen u do it'll make up for the fact that i took longer than i expected it too. GUARANTEED ANY ONE BREAKN BREAD on 5 plaque Chrome orders or more will not only get a Krazy Price (BEST IN THE BUSINESS HANDS DOWN) but will get there plaques in 2weeks. Thanks homies!!!!
> Work Work Work Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS Homies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


JOHNNY THANKS FOR GETTING MY ORDER DONE RIGHT ON TIME FOR MY 15 YEAR ANNIVERSARY OF "REAL 4 LIFE CAR CLUB" JULY 4th 1995-JULY 4th 2010 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

THEY LOOK GREAT AND ALL THE MEMBERS AND HATERS LOVE THE WORK. KEEP DOING BOMB ASS WORK AND PEOPLE SHOULD STEP THEIR ORDERS UP SO YOU CAN REP HARD IN THE STREETS. I HATE THAT I'LL MISS THE DENVER SHOW BUT WE'LL KICK IT BIG HERE IN VEGAS FOR THE "SUPER SHOW" JOHNNY. THANKS FOR EVERYTHING AND GETTING 20 PLAQUES DONE ON MY 1ST ORDER WITH YOU. CAN'T WAIT TO GET THAT LIST OF ALL OF THE OTHER CUSTOM PARTS AND PIECES I CAN ORDER FROM YOU GUYS @ KRAZY KUTTING :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

IN THIS GAME YOU'RE THE SHIT HOMIE WHILE THESE OTHER FOOLS KEEP TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH THE BEST, TO ALL THE HATERS..FUCK EM :twak:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

call me johnny let me know whats up


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 8 2010, 06:22 PM~17996463
> *call me johnny let me know whats up
> *


 :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

SUP JOHNNY ~! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

WHATS UP JOHNNY??? ITS BEEN OVER 16 MONTHS AND STILL NO GRILL!!!HIT ME UP


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jul 11 2010, 07:48 PM~18020037
> *WHATS UP JOHNNY??? ITS BEEN OVER 16 MONTHS AND STILL NO GRILL!!!HIT ME UP
> *


JOHNNY IS SUPER BUSY SHITS ALL WORTH THE WAIT IN THE END~!!!!!!!!


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Jul 13 2010, 07:25 PM~18039847
> *JOHNNY IS SUPER BUSY SHITS ALL WORTH THE WAIT IN THE END~!!!!!!!!
> *


A 16 month wait! Either u can or can't do the work, simple answer!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

wheres those pics at johnny??


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:ugh:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

So thats how they do business :0 :nono: :no:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztlanart_@Jul 5 2010, 02:06 PM~17965266
> *BAD ASS PLAQUE THANKS JOHNNY
> 
> 
> ...


what up johnny


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jul 11 2010, 07:48 PM~18020037
> *WHATS UP JOHNNY??? ITS BEEN OVER 16 MONTHS AND STILL NO GRILL!!!HIT ME UP
> *


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

keep putting out all that good work homie do your thang vato loco!


----------



## bigdoggfromaz (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@Jul 18 2010, 11:46 AM~18074837
> *keep putting out all that good work homie  do your thang vato loco!
> *


x2


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

hey johny i got them pics you text me. thanks man. you should post them up so people coulds see that you been doing some good work. there is alot of people on here that have doughts. to everyone on here i just want to say give him time and you will get your stuff done right. i love the work.


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jul 11 2010, 07:48 PM~18020037
> *WHATS UP JOHNNY??? ITS BEEN OVER 16 MONTHS AND STILL NO GRILL!!!HIT ME UP
> *


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

WUTZ UP JONNY JUS MAKING SURE U DIDNT FORGET ABOUT ME LET ME KNOW IF U NEED MY MAILING ADDRESS AGAIN. AND I STILL NEED TO GET THAT PLAQUE MADE FOR MY CAR AND SOME FOR SOME NEW MEMBERS SO GET WITH ME AS SOON AS POSSIBLE THANKS


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hey johnny anything new on my parts?? i want some updates...


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## pesa (May 24, 2010)

hey bro it rudy from puro estilo san anto you never put the pic of my plaque on your page whats up with that ????????????????????


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

JOHNNY 
WHATS UP WITH MY PARTS!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jul 20 2010, 03:13 PM~18094675
> *hey johnny anything new on my parts?? i want some updates...
> *


nothing yet...thought you were sending the handlebars out soon? call me homie..we need to talk i called paypal and my credit card company to try to get everything fixed for you ...but call me so we are both on the same page so i know what to tell them to get your paypal shit fixed homie..


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

any pics bro? :wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Workn Workn Workn!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'll be gettn Alot of work banged out this week so i'll be postn up pics for alot alot i mean ALOT of clients that have orders and continue to place there orders from KrazyKutting! Real nice to see how loyal most of my homies and clients are keeps me super motivated and all i can do is continue to try my best and do as much work as humanly possible and as fast as possible.......ONE THING I LOVE IS HOW EVERYONE EVERYONE LUVS THERE PARTS WHEN THEY GET THEM SO AS LONG AS U GUYS CONTINUE TO SUPPORT KK AND OUR SYSTEM THAT WE HAVE (ALWAYS TRYN TO IMPROVE) WE'LL CONTINUE TO SUPPORT U GUYS AND CONTINUE TO BRING EFFECTIVE WAYS OF LOWERING THE COST ON ONE OF THE MOST ESSENTIAL PARTS OF A LOWRIDER.....THE PLAQUE :biggrin: 


Masa in San Diego gracias carnal for gettn ur "The Crowd" plaques tru KrazyKuttings 2010 FUTURE plaque fabricating process, gotta love having our technology in out backyard :biggrin: 

















Juan from Albuquerque gracias tambien carnal for the plaque order look forward to makn ur guys pendants and accessories as well. :biggrin: 

















Troy always coming tru orderin NON-STOP  love kutting my R.O brothers parts.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*sup homie Jorge G&M Autosport look forward to seeing the product done thanks for the fast service good vato to do business with* :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

FUCK YEAH SON SHITS SICK KEEP KILLIN IT JOHNNY N MONDO~!! ALL OF KK KRU HOMIES! MAD LUV~


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Any pics of our stuff bro? You guys da best!


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

got my stuff today. thanks man. i will post pics later


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

like i said yesterday i got my stuff and im really happy. hear are a few pics. some of the plaques were picked up by the guys before i took the pics so they are not all in the pics.
















hear is a close up of the 2 different plaques. one with the engravings and the other just plain. they both look good
















for all you guys out there looking to get some work done i think johnny does some really good work. it took him about 3 more weeks from the date he gave me but it was well worth the extra time because the plaques look great.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jul 28 2010, 08:10 PM~18170946
> *like i said yesterday i got my stuff and im really happy. hear are a few pics. some of the plaques were picked up by the guys before i took the pics so they are not all in the pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' Firme Bro., Chrome engraved looks awesome! <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>KRAZY KUTTING ROCKS!</span>


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jul 30 2010, 06:11 PM~18188253
> *Lookin' Firme  Bro., Chrome engraved looks awesome! <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>KRAZY KUTTING ROCKS!</span>
> *


yeah they do a great job


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

wuts up johnny? man we really want to say thank you for all u have done for the streetkingz here in wichita ks, our stuff looks great and u even get started on our orders as soon as i say i want then, even before u get ur change, ur on it. i know that ur busy but u seem to always squeeze us in so thank you.


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up Johnny!!!! Can't wait to take my car up there in a few weeks, so we can kick it. Stay up homebuy....


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

do u do tee shirts i gota get one made


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 02:22 PM~12951960
> *We are here to stay, so this is not for a limited time.
> 
> We at Krazy Kutting know how difficult it is for others to design their plaques and also realize how expensive it is to have a car club plaque made.
> ...



what homie How much for shipping? and where can i send u the our design? pm me when u get a chance
Thanks romero13


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Aug 7 2010, 08:37 PM~18254917
> *what homie How much for shipping? and where can i send u the our design? pm me when u get a chance
> Thanks romero13
> *



BEST WAY TO REACH HIM IS E-MAIL


----------



## WatsonVille (Aug 9, 2010)

Do u do custom metal work 4 bikes


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

WHERD JOHNNY MONDO AND LIZ~


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Krazy Kutting leading the kustom metal work game! :thumbsup:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 8 2010, 02:07 PM~18257721
> *BEST WAY TO REACH HIM IS E-MAIL
> *


Cool Thanks homie


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

MAN U GUYS ARE STRAIGHT THE KRAZIEST MOST BAD ASS CUSTOMERS A LITTLE COMPANY COULD ASK FOR :biggrin: GRACIAS,MAHALO AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT (even the same homies that luv our product are super patient and relaxed when dealing with us cuz they know there gettn sum Sick product!!!)

THANKS HOMIES WE'RE HERE FOR U GUYS AND WILL CONTINUE TO BANG OUT ALOT OF WORK FOR U GUYS!!!! MUCH LOVE JOHNNY "KRAZYKUTTING" :biggrin:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2010, 08:11 AM~18307577
> *MAN U GUYS ARE STRAIGHT THE KRAZIEST MOST BAD ASS CUSTOMERS A LITTLE COMPANY COULD ASK FOR  :biggrin:  GRACIAS,MAHALO AND THANK YOU GUYS FOR YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT (even the same homies that luv our product are super patient and relaxed when dealing with us cuz they know there gettn sum Sick product!!!)
> 
> THANKS HOMIES WE'RE HERE FOR U GUYS AND WILL CONTINUE TO BANG OUT ALOT OF WORK FOR U GUYS!!!! MUCH LOVE JOHNNY "KRAZYKUTTING"  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 

:thumbsup: 

Thanks for work with us on the product 

G&M AUTOSPORT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

MAN ITS KRAZY HOMIES WE'VE BEEN SO F-ING BUSY WE NEED TO MAKE MORE TIME TO POST UP YOUR GUYS BEAUTIFULL PLAQUES ORDERS. THANKS AGAIN FELLAS AND HERE ARE SUM PICS OF PLAQUES WE SHIPPED (MOST ALREADY RECEIVED THEM) 


HELL YEAH HOMIES KEEP BELIEVING IN KRAZYKUTTING WE'LL KEEP BUSTIN OUT UR PARTS........EVERYBODY WILL GET THERE PARTS 100% PROMISE ON THAT :biggrin: 

THANKS HOMIES FOR THE LUV AND SUPPORT

















































MY HOMIE TONY "TNT" BIKE PEDALS HE ORDERED FROM US :biggrin: 
















THEY LOOK LIKE LITTLE STAR WARS SHIPS GOING TO BATTLE,LOL









FRANKY GRACIAS CARNAL ANYTIME U NEED ANYTHING HOMIE


































DAMMMMM I STILL HAVE A GRIP OF PICS TO POST :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KRAZY KUTTING CHUNKY ASS PENDANTS!!!!!!!!!!! HELLA GANGSTER AND I LOVE HOW U GUYS ARE NOW ASKN FOR THE THICK CHUNKY "SHOW" PENDANTS AS OPPOSED TO THE THIN BABY PRINCESS ONES,LOL THANKS HOMIES




























































































MORE PLAQUES

























THANKS HOMIES FOR THE LUV AND SUPPORT REALLY REALLY WORKN HARD TO GET TO EVERYONES ORDERS AND THATS OUR DRIVE AND GOAL!!! THANKS


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

CAN YOU GUYS DO "TRUCKER" STYLE PLAQUES? "HOT ROD" STYLE PLAQES, WERE THEY LOOK CAST?


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks JOHNNY!!!, for da AWESOME work.....great guy to do business with....thank u. "UNITY" :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :dunno:


----------



## Boogie Nights (Apr 15, 2009)

Yo Jonhnny whats up give me a call


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

*Hows it going ,, I was looking to head over that way when i make my trip to az before winter hits up here...... Thinking about renting a place for a few weeks to a month 


I need to get into a different element & be around some serious car building people // This Northern Wisconsin BS is bringing me down............. LMK if you guys got my email & if it would be alright to swing on by ???


Thanks for your time ,, BOB_T*


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Aug 14 2010, 10:50 AM~18308072
> *CAN YOU GUYS DO "TRUCKER" STYLE PLAQUES? "HOT ROD" STYLE PLAQES, WERE THEY LOOK CAST?
> *


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

What's up big jae.
I've been waiting for my plaque since January Bro call me or text me Johnny


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)

*CALL ME ASAP DALLAS SHOW THIS WEEKEND..*


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2010, 06:22 AM~18307629
> *MAN ITS KRAZY HOMIES WE'VE BEEN SO F-ING BUSY WE NEED TO MAKE MORE TIME TO POST UP YOUR GUYS BEAUTIFULL PLAQUES ORDERS. THANKS AGAIN FELLAS AND HERE ARE SUM PICS OF PLAQUES WE SHIPPED (MOST ALREADY RECEIVED THEM)
> HELL YEAH HOMIES KEEP BELIEVING IN KRAZYKUTTING WE'LL KEEP BUSTIN OUT UR PARTS........EVERYBODY WILL GET THERE PARTS 100% PROMISE ON THAT  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: ALOHA JOHNNY! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

JOHNNY
WHAT UP JOHNNY I NEED MY PARTS!!!!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

JOHNNY 
ITS BEEN SINCE ODESSA AND NO PARTS I GOT A BIG SHOW ON LABOR DAY WEEKEND...WHATS UP !!!!!


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

this is michael from streetlords car club need to find out about pendants also we already have an order with you just checking status on plaques let me know by email [email protected] thanks


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

I tried handling this matter privatly however, I get no response so Johnny if you would be so kind as to either produce the Urban Legends C.C Engraved overlay that I payed for or refund my money. NO MORE EXCUSES.


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

whats up johnny..give me call ..


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

how long does it take if i already have the plaque designd en vectorized on adobe illustrater and send it to you by mail..i live in sweden and will be in LA between oct 3 to oct 18 and wont it with me i need 3 plaques same design cromed! also whats the ticket for a averege lowrider plaque size??


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*whats good johnny look forward to seeing the product done  *


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Aug 26 2010, 05:04 PM~18414678
> *whats good johnny look forward to seeing the product done
> *


good luck homie!


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2010, 11:29 AM~18307663
> *KRAZY KUTTING CHUNKY ASS PENDANTS!!!!!!!!!!! HELLA GANGSTER AND I LOVE HOW U GUYS ARE NOW ASKN FOR THE THICK CHUNKY "SHOW" PENDANTS AS OPPOSED TO THE THIN BABY PRINCESS ONES,LOL THANKS HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Aug 26 2010, 07:50 PM~18416774
> *good luck homie!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

..


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

..


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

JOHNNY WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

..


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

Orale Johnny give me a call, and let me know whats up.


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

what the fuck johnny been texting u and nothing....wanta know something u know..


----------



## BigPayaso69 (Oct 23, 2007)

?????????????


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Aug 25 2010, 03:14 PM~18403206
> *Pm sent
> *


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 1 2010, 06:16 PM~18463967
> *what the fuck johnny been texting u and nothing....wanta know something u know..
> *


me to get back at me homie :angry: :uh:  ???????


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## JaDeD (Jun 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Sep 3 2010, 08:31 AM~18477763
> *me to get back at me homie  :angry:  :uh:   ???????
> *


x 3 been trying to get you Johnny, let me know whats up?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* Johnny just got of the phone with my partner thanks for getting back to us llok forward to seeing the product done :biggrin: glad we are on the same page  *


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)

pm me


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

It's one month shy away from a year and still no parts. I really do not understand what the hold up is if the parts were already done. Patience is a virtue but at this point, I am very disappointed. He has missed out the whole summer on car shows that we have attended. We have good friends that have sponsored paint, chrome under carriage, a turn table, custom built trailer for pedal car, painted his Escalade Kandy Blue pero no parts to put the pedal car back together or to even get it finished painted because parts need to be fitted. 

I sound like a broken record pero all these people have put time in putting this stuff together for him because they know how much he enjoys this. 

Payment has been taken care of ........... just mail them how they are and I'll be happy to just get the parts back. 

Alma 







> Johnny,
> Have really been trying hard to get a hold of you. When I spoke to you briefly the other day, you didn't return my call.
> 
> I am really needing these pedal car parts. It's been 7 months and my 4 year old is getting older. I'd like for him to enjoy showing his car.
> ...


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

Johnny been try to get a hold of u also been call n for like 2 weeks just wanna get status on our plaques please return my call text email smoke signal wutever just let me know wuts up i know u probably busy but im sure u can return a quick phone call thanks


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Sep 7 2010, 11:20 AM~18506148
> *Johnny been try to get a hold of u also been call n for like 2 weeks just wanna get status on our plaques please return my call text email smoke signal wutever just let me know wuts up i know u probably busy but im sure u can return a quick phone call thanks
> *


He told me to tell you your plaques are almost done carnal ... :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## djxsd (Jun 14, 2006)

Wat up loco hey give masa a call when u get a chance he's been trying 2 get hold of u bout are plaques and some prices 4 are Alaska chapter ..


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

so hey johnny u coming out to woodland on the 26 like u said and bringing my parts or what been texting u and nothing u said u wiuld call this weekend ....well the weekend came and went and no call...thought u were a man of ur word vato...so see u on the 26th o que..let me know


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Remember us hahaha! :wave: Johnny give me a call I have another order, if you want to take it. :wave:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* what happen to the e-mail you had mentioned to my partner hit us up G&M AUTOSPORT Seattle,WA....... LETS GET OUR SHIT CUT HOMIE .....*


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

JOHNNY IT BEEN SINCE ODESSA 
THIS SHIT AINT FUNNY ANYMORE
MONEY OR PARTS 
WE WILL CATCH UP TO YOU IN VEGAS
BIG JOHN 
KLIQUE EL PASO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Sep 7 2010, 12:05 PM~18506921
> *so hey johnny u coming out to woodland on the 26 like u said and bringing my parts or what been texting u and nothing u said u wiuld call this weekend ....well the weekend came and went and no call...thought u were a man of ur word vato...so see u on the 26th o que..let me know
> *


me to jonny if u go to wood land take my plaques homie i need them 4 that day


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

:uh: I need to place an order? Should i? Looks like ppl are having problems.


----------



## bullet_lok (Apr 20, 2009)

HEY BRO I NEED ONE OF THESE FOR A 1986 EL CAMINO
BUT WITH A "PIRATE" "P" ON IT WHAT'S THE TICKET...?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

Dam somebody gotta know wut the story is on dis guy? Hope we didnt get screwed


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Sep 14 2010, 07:02 AM~18563300
> *Dam somebody gotta know wut the story is on dis guy? Hope we didnt get screwed
> *



X2


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Sep 14 2010, 08:02 AM~18563300
> *Dam somebody gotta know wut the story is on dis guy? Hope we didnt get screwed
> *



TOOOO FUCKING LATE  :banghead:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@Sep 14 2010, 10:45 AM~18564578
> *TOOOO FUCKING LATE   :banghead:
> *


   :uh:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Once again, we make our customers Happy!
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

Is he not taking any orders?WTF???I knew 115$ A plaque would be to good to be true...I tryed calling, E mail and pm's, Nothing, no reply?


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Sep 14 2010, 02:24 PM~18566034
> *Once again, we make our customers Happy!
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Lol I was just thinking same thing.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

anwer your phone jonny   :nono: :banghead: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Whats up homies first off i need to Apologize to ALL of u guys that have trusted me to do ur plaques for the Long ass time i've been taking to deliver on what i promised. I have had a bunch of unfortunate instances come up from our machine breaking down several times in the past 4weeks and having to wait for parts to arrive to fix and technicians (which are extremely expensive) again those of u that have met me n person or know me know that i DO love what i do and DO want to please everyone so you guys HAVE my Word that i'll deliver on EVERY EVERY single order i have pending. Again fellas my bad and give me a few days and i'll post up alot of pics of plaques as well as send u guys texts with ur plaques kut. thanks fellas i will continue to work hard to win ur guys trust back, peace Johnny.


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SlowPoke Rodriguez, KrazyKutting, 61deville


:wave: you got some unhappy people here.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlowPoke Rodriguez_@Sep 14 2010, 04:58 PM~18568348
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SlowPoke Rodriguez, KrazyKutting, 61deville
> :wave: you got some unhappy people here.
> *


x2


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Sep 14 2010, 04:58 PM~18568346
> *Whats up homies first off i need to Apologize to ALL of u guys that have trusted me to do ur plaques for the Long ass time i've been taking to deliver on what i promised. I have had a bunch of unfortunate instances come up from our machine breaking down several times in the past 4weeks and having to wait for parts to arrive to fix and technicians (which are extremely expensive) again those of u that have met me n person or know me know that i DO love what i do and DO want to please everyone so you guys HAVE my Word that i'll deliver on EVERY EVERY single order i have pending. Again fellas my bad and give me a few days and i'll post up alot of pics of plaques as well as send u guys texts with ur plaques kut.  thanks fellas i will continue to work hard to win ur guys trust back, peace Johnny.
> *


* thats all it takes homie least you can do is let us know whats going on .. look forward to seeing the products cut *


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Machine up and running! now we back in buisness! Cant wait to see those plaques!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:around: :around:


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

Orale Johnny good to know machine is up and running again. Give me a buz carnal. Heading up to Pheonix soon and want to hook up with you and maybe have a cold one.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Johnny Thank you for taking the time to sit down and talking with me and letting me know whats going on homie for all those waiting on johnny i feel that this time around there no more BULL SHIT your plaques and accessories will get cut homiez fell a little behind but he's back in business look forward to seeing every ones products cut in the next few weeks to come.. I talk with johnny last night he's on a mission to finish everyones plaques....... Gracias Johnny time to earn your customers trust back homie TTT Krazy Kutting get your game on lock *


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

JOHNNY,
SO WHAT UP WITH MY PARTS...


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Sep 14 2010, 10:17 PM~18571543
> *x2
> *




:angry: X100


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 21 2010, 03:23 PM~18623825
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Thats the correct look, cuz he has post up here once a month just to make the people happy.


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlowPoke Rodriguez_@Sep 21 2010, 07:13 PM~18626539
> *Thats the correct look, cuz he has post up here once a month just to make the people happy.
> *



 HELL YA CUZ I SURE AM NOT......................


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

whats crackin'! :dunno:


----------



## skull elco (Nov 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bullet_lok_@Sep 13 2010, 01:24 AM~18552938
> *HEY BRO I NEED ONE OF THESE FOR A 1986 EL CAMINO
> BUT WITH A "PIRATE" "P" ON IT WHAT'S THE TICKET...?
> 
> ...


Whats the ticket 4 one just like that?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

so u coming out this weekend?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

What's good homie I missed your call and haven't been able to get a hold of you since what's the word my product complete ready to ship??


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Aloha Johnny, Give me a call asap bro.!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Johnny Jorge with G&M Autosport give me a call homie haven't heard from you !*


----------



## gvsoriano (Jul 19, 2009)

*Wassup Johnny, need to put in an order soon for 5 more plaques for our Hawaii chapter...hope you can take em bro...ALOHA :biggrin: *


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*whats the word on my product homie ?????*


----------



## SlowPoke Rodriguez (Sep 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 14 2010, 10:22 AM~18307629
> *MAN ITS KRAZY HOMIES WE'VE BEEN SO F-ING BUSY WE NEED TO MAKE MORE TIME TO POST UP YOUR GUYS BEAUTIFULL PLAQUES ORDERS. THANKS AGAIN FELLAS AND HERE ARE SUM PICS OF PLAQUES WE SHIPPED (MOST ALREADY RECEIVED THEM)
> HELL YEAH HOMIES KEEP BELIEVING IN KRAZYKUTTING WE'LL KEEP BUSTIN OUT UR PARTS........EVERYBODY WILL GET THERE PARTS 100% PROMISE ON THAT  :biggrin:
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting+Sep 14 2010, 06:58 PM~18568346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give it another 10 more days then he will reply to keep the people happy. :biggrin:


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

YA GOOD LUCK.. :tears: :banghead:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@Oct 5 2010, 08:01 AM~18740248
> *YA GOOD LUCK.. :tears:  :banghead:
> *


No shit cant even answer phone calls..... :angry:


----------



## ElXicano (Aug 30, 2010)

What the hell Johnny, Answer your Phone calls homes. You Lookin really bad right now. Alot of Clubs And solo riders trusted you with their money. I trusted you, but I can see that your not a man of your words. All I need is one BLACKDIAMOND plaque thats chrome and gold with engravings all the other plaques I've :angry: recieved. I dont need an explanation on why I haven't received it just send it out.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElXicano_@Oct 6 2010, 05:05 PM~18754399
> *What the hell Johnny, Answer your Phone calls homes. You Lookin really bad right now. Alot of Clubs And solo riders trusted you with their money. I trusted you, but I can see that your not a man of your words. All I need is one BLACKDIAMOND plaque thats chrome and gold with engravings all the other plaques I've :angry:  recieved. I dont need an explanation on why I haven't received it just send it out.
> *



x2 all i need is my plaques and pendants homie whats the word


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

is this girl gonna b in vegas?


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElXicano_@Oct 6 2010, 05:05 PM~18754399
> *What the hell Johnny, Answer your Phone calls homes. You Lookin really bad right now. Alot of Clubs And solo riders trusted you with their money. I trusted you, but I can see that your not a man of your words. All I need is one BLACKDIAMOND plaque thats chrome and gold with engravings all the other plaques I've :angry:  recieved. I dont need an explanation on why I haven't received it just send it out.
> *


X3 ive been waiting for 2 and half months supposly they were gonna b shipped out last mon and nada i call dis dude and no answers that y i hate pay n up front for shit online its so easy to get fucked over.


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Oct 7 2010, 10:31 AM~18758908
> *X3 ive been waiting for 2 and half months supposly they were gonna b shipped out last mon and nada i call dis dude and no answers that y i hate pay n up front for shit online its so easy to get fucked over.
> *



Don't get too excited cuz my shit was also mailed out last Monday. Well that would be MONDAY BACK IN APRIL!!! 

Johnny, 
As your quote says " Workn my ass off 7days a week with no Bitching!!!!!
U want something get up and Go For It!!!!!" 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>WELL HERE I COME EVEN IF I HAVE TO GO TO VEGAS TO GET IT!!!!! </span> </span>


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

hey johnny,, been texting u and nothing what the fuck chuck u gonna deleiver or not its been *WELL OVER A YEAR NOW *and still nothing u said vegas and fuck vegas i want my money refunded now or we will be going to court...no more talking and no more next month bullshit i'm giving u one week to refund my $1,150.00 and if i dont have it by then u will be receiving court papers..gameover


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 07:02 PM~17284541
> *Wow i owe Vicmarcos and alot of my good customers a Huge apology for the b.s. i've been puttin u guys through for the last 2weeks. My apology guys i was Super Busy workn on a new Major project that a handfull of people know about. Vicmarcos it was good talkn to u and YES ur parts will ALL be DONE in 2months, MY PROMISE!! and i'll b postin up pics of alot more work we're doing and have done this past week. Moving forward PLEASE call our shop number 928 726 2958 Monday tru Sunday anytime, if we dont answer leave a message and i'll return the call within 24hours. Again I apologize to my customers for NOT being here a 100% that will change shortly, thanks guys for believing in me.
> *


and so much for this apology.. 2 months was his WORD which ain't shit can't come to the phone his old lady can't go outside into the shop to get him cause she just can't what the fuck is all this bullshit


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 07:02 PM~17284541
> *Wow i owe Vicmarcos and alot of my good customers a Huge apology for the b.s. i've been puttin u guys through for the last 2weeks. My apology guys i was Super Busy workn on a new Major project that a handfull of people know about. Vicmarcos it was good talkn to u and YES ur parts will ALL be DONE in 2months, MY PROMISE!! and i'll b postin up pics of alot more work we're doing and have done this past week. Moving forward PLEASE call our shop number 928 726 2958 Monday tru Sunday anytime, if we dont answer leave a message and i'll return the call within 24hours. Again I apologize to my customers for NOT being here a 100% that will change shortly, thanks guys for believing in me.
> *


here we r ready for vegas and still no parts what the fuck 
guess its time to go to court


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Apr 23 2010, 07:02 PM~17284541
> *Wow i owe Vicmarcos and alot of my good customers a Huge apology for the b.s. i've been puttin u guys through for the last 2weeks. My apology guys i was Super Busy workn on a new Major project that a handfull of people know about. Vicmarcos it was good talkn to u and YES ur parts will ALL be DONE in 2months, MY PROMISE!! and i'll b postin up pics of alot more work we're doing and have done this past week. Moving forward PLEASE call our shop number 928 726 2958 Monday tru Sunday anytime, if we dont answer leave a message and i'll return the call within 24hours. Again I apologize to my customers for NOT being here a 100% that will change shortly, thanks guys for believing in me.
> *


here we r ready for vegas and still no parts what the fuck 
guess its time to go to court


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*JOHNNY WHATS THE WORD HOMIE BIG HOLE TO DIG FOR A COUPLE BUCKS HOMIE SEND ME A MONEYGRAM/MONEY ORDER FOR MY PRODUCT OR SHIP MY SHIT I TALKED TO ARMANDO I KNOW HE MENTIONED MY ORDER TO YOU WHATS THE DEAL HOMIE DELIVER PRODUCT OR BUST OUT SOME CASH IM DONE FUCKIN AROUND WITH THE BACK AND FORTH BULLSHIT I PAID YOU UP FRONT EVEN SHIPPED YOU OUT COMPLETE HID CONVERSION KIT FOR YOU RIDE AS A THANK YOU AND YOU HAD TIME TO INSTALL IT AND I KNOW FIRST HAND THAT DOESENT TAKE 5MIN BUT YOU CANT TAKE THE TIME TO TAKE CARE OF OUR ORDER WHATS UP WITH THAT JOHNNY DROP MY MONEY IN THE MAIL OR MY PLAQUES AND PENDANT*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 7 2010, 01:17 PM~18761298
> *JOHNNY WHATS THE WORD HOMIE BIG HOLE TO DIG FOR A COUPLE BUCKS HOMIE SEND ME A MONEYGRAM/MONEY ORDER FOR MY PRODUCT OR SHIP MY SHIT  I TALKED TO ARMANDO I KNOW HE MENTIONED MY ORDER TO YOU WHATS THE DEAL HOMIE DELIVER PRODUCT OR BUST OUT SOME CASH IM DONE FUCKIN AROUND WITH THE BACK AND FORTH BULLSHIT I PAID YOU UP FRONT EVEN SHIPPED YOU OUT COMPLETE HID CONVERSION KIT FOR YOU RIDE AS A THANK YOU AND YOU HAD TIME TO INSTALL IT AND I KNOW FIRST HAND THAT DOESENT TAKE 5MIN BUT YOU CANT TAKE THE TIME TO TAKE CARE OF OUR ORDER WHATS UP WITH THAT JOHNNY DROP MY MONEY IN THE MAIL OR MY PLAQUES AND PENDANT
> *


 :0 same here i wish i wouldve read on here before i sent him any money :angry:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

* JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO ARMANDO FOR STEPPING IN AND TAKING CARE OF MY ORDER REAL COOL VATO AND REAL GOOD TO DO BUSINESS WITH MAN OF HIS WORD FOR THOSE THAT HAVE NOT BEEN CONTACTED KRAZY KUTTING WILL BE TAKEN OVER BY A NEW TEAM JOHNNY WILL STILL BE CUTTING PLAQUES BUT SOME ONE IS STEPPING IN TO DELIVER OUR PRODUCT HOPE WE ALL SEE AND GET OUR PRODUCTS OUT SOON AND AGAIN GRACIAS TO " ARMANDO " AS FOR JOHNNY DONT REALLY KNOW WHAT TO SAY OTHER THEN "TRY TO PICK UP THE PIECES HOMIE AND PUT YOUR BUSINESS BACK ON THE MAP I STILL HEAR YOUR A GOOD VATO SO IM NOT GOING TO COME ON HERE AND DOG YOU JUST WISH WE HAD SOME COMMUNICATION *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:wow:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:wave: We still here Bro. Keep Doin yo' thing Johnny, but dont forget about the little fish cause the little fish puts just as much in your business as the big fishes do. Give me a call anytime bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 9 2010, 10:43 AM~18772801
> *:wave: We still here Bro. Keep Doin yo' thing Johnny, but dont forget about the little fish cause the little fish puts just as much in your business as the big fishes do. Give me a call anytime bro. :thumbsup:
> *



yo Charlie maybe you can talk to him for me then, I still waiting for my hood ornament I ordered back in February with no response and no hood ornament yet and I paid in full already and I sent him my hood ornament off my cutlass!!!. I'm just the smallest of the small fish hahaha


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

I will mention it to him bro.






> _Originally posted by 808cutlass_@Oct 9 2010, 09:40 PM~18775556
> *yo Charlie maybe you can talk to him for me then, I still waiting for my hood ornament I ordered back in February with no response and no hood ornament yet and I paid in full already and I sent him my hood ornament off my cutlass!!!. I'm just the smallest of the small fish hahaha
> *


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 8 2010, 10:26 PM~18771028
> * JUST WANT TO SAY THANK YOU TO ARMANDO FOR STEPPING IN AND TAKING CARE OF MY ORDER  REAL COOL VATO AND REAL GOOD TO DO BUSINESS WITH  MAN OF HIS WORD FOR THOSE THAT HAVE NOT BEEN CONTACTED KRAZY KUTTING WILL BE TAKEN OVER BY A NEW TEAM JOHNNY WILL STILL BE CUTTING PLAQUES BUT SOME ONE IS STEPPING IN TO DELIVER OUR PRODUCT HOPE WE ALL SEE AND GET OUR PRODUCTS OUT SOON AND AGAIN GRACIAS TO " ARMANDO " AS FOR JOHNNY DONT REALLY KNOW WHAT TO SAY OTHER THEN "TRY TO PICK UP THE PIECES HOMIE AND PUT YOUR BUSINESS BACK ON THE MAP I STILL HEAR YOUR A GOOD VATO SO IM NOT GOING TO COME ON HERE AND DOG YOU JUST WISH WE HAD SOME COMMUNICATION
> *


i feel da same johnny seemed like a cool vato but when he dont answer calls or come thru wit his word kinda makes u think bad shit but i really hope we can all get our parts.  all i ask is keep me posted i know shit happens sometimes


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

11 1/2 months and still waiting on 3 pendants. will you be in Odessa This year ? not good for business when you don't deliver the goods.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

whoever is taking over egt at me via phone call or pm me i need to get the 411 on my order.
210-970-3619 Joe


----------



## mytikitaboo84 (Sep 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 11 2010, 01:44 AM~18781380
> *whoever is taking over egt at me via phone call or pm me i need to get the 411 on my order.
> 210-970-3619 Joe
> *



GOOD LUCK TO ALL.. HE FUCKED UP MY ORDER BAD :nosad: :rant: :angry:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 11 2010, 12:32 AM~18781365
> *11 1/2 months and still waiting on 3 pendants. will you be in Odessa This year ? not good for business when you don't deliver the goods.
> *


Our stuff must be shipped via donkey :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i dont know whats going on here but some 1 needs to let us all know whats going down! i been waitin in my stuff goin on a damn near a year


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*they are working on our products i got an email with my pendants cut yesterday waiting to see the plaques so the wheels are turning guys now im just waiting on chrome Johnny is working on our products Thanks Krazy Kutting for coming through and Taking care of business *

*pendant just cut going out for chrome looking forward to seeing the plaque cut **plaques & pendants were cut for a couple cars i have for my shop ***


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 808cutlass_@Oct 10 2010, 12:40 AM~18775556
> *yo Charlie maybe you can talk to him for me then, I still waiting for my hood ornament I ordered back in February with no response and no hood ornament yet and I paid in full already and I sent him my hood ornament off my cutlass!!!. I'm just the smallest of the small fish hahaha
> *


Hello my name is Mando I will be taking over the business side of this whole thing and helping so johnny can focus on cutting and designing as well as a few customers that he works well with. There will be changes but I still need to take my time and plan correctly. I hope to have a good system and consistent delivery very soon for now any concerns or complaints E-mail me at [email protected] I have taken care of talking to most and your hood ornament is on the list PM me all the details so we can fab it this week or early next and get it plated 
Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Oct 11 2010, 01:32 AM~18781365
> *11 1/2 months and still waiting on 3 pendants. will you be in Odessa This year ? not good for business when you don't deliver the goods.
> *


I don't have you on my list to clean up my name is mando and I will try to resolve PM me so I can see what I have on file with Johnny


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mytikitaboo84_@Oct 11 2010, 08:26 AM~18782281
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL..  HE FUCKED UP MY ORDER BAD :nosad:  :rant:  :angry:
> *


why ?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 11 2010, 11:49 AM~18783596
> *i dont know whats going on here but some 1 needs to let us all know whats going down! i been waitin in my stuff goin on a damn near a year
> *


PM me so i can take care of it


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Oct 7 2010, 01:34 PM~18760962
> *here we r ready for vegas and still no parts  what the fuck
> guess its time to go to court
> *


As far as I understand you are getting your money back directly from Johnny and the parts we have done are going to be destroyed I guess you have chosen not to do business with us and vice versa. We will not be able to please everyone and we will have to decide who we will do work for and who we won't. but if we take anyone's order from now on it will get done and we will have customer agreements on expectation because we can't redo for people that look at parts and because the engraving is a little different they will not take it.

Good luck with your stuff if you have trouble getting your money back Pm me.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*they are working hard to get all of us taken care of let give them a chance to get on track gracias mando/johnny :biggrin: *


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

hope it all works out all i ask is keep us posted im still waiting on my plaques. i know i havent been waiting as long as some of these guys but i was told 2 weeks its been 3 months i paid full payment up front please let me know wuts da word


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Visited with Mando at the show and he is really going to try to make things right with everyone. Felt he was sincere. He has a list with all of our information so he can follow up on. 

No question that their work is *awesome* .......... it was mainly promises that didn't come through but I felt things were rocking now over at Krazy Kutting.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Oct 12 2010, 07:36 PM~18795536
> *hope it all works out all i ask is keep us posted im still waiting on my plaques. i know i havent been waiting as long as some of these guys but i was told 2 weeks its been 3 months i paid full payment up front please let me know wuts da word
> *


your plaques were sent monday and I have E-mailed you your tracking #

thanks and let me know if everything gets there OK


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Oct 12 2010, 07:41 PM~18795619
> *Visited with Mando at the show and he is really going to try to make things right with everyone.  Felt he was sincere.  He has a list with all of our information so he can follow up on.
> 
> No question that their work is awesome .......... it was mainly promises that didn't come through but I felt things were rocking now over at Krazy Kutting.
> *


Sent info you requested

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: good luck on getting back on track. You guys do awesome work!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 10 2010, 07:47 AM~18776493
> *I will mention it to him bro.
> 
> *



Mahalo Charlie!!!!


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: Thanks again Guys @ ( krazy kutting )


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

so where can i get acouple of plaques made???? pm me


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Oct 12 2010, 07:41 PM~18795619
> *Visited with Mando at the show and he is really going to try to make things right with everyone.  Felt he was sincere.  He has a list with all of our information so he can follow up on.
> 
> No question that their work is awesome .......... it was mainly promises that didn't come through but I felt things were rocking now over at Krazy Kutting.
> *


PM'd your tracking # today


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 13 2010, 12:32 AM~18796973
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


responded to your PM just got back from L.A. to drop off parts . I'll check your status tomorrow and PM you back

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Oct 13 2010, 02:26 PM~18801407
> *:thumbsup: Thanks again Guys @ ( krazy kutting )
> *


cutting your final parts tomorrow Jorge thanks for being patient


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 13 2010, 04:06 PM~18802228
> *Pm sent
> *


Got it wil check in tomorrow


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 13 2010, 06:06 PM~18803878
> *cutting your final parts tomorrow Jorge thanks for being patient
> *



Gracias guys I'll have some more work for you soon!! 

communication is key keep up the quality work !!!


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 12 2010, 06:52 PM~18795823
> *your plaques were sent monday and I have E-mailed you your tracking #
> 
> thanks and let me know if everything gets there OK
> *


good deal tracked it should be here here tommorow i will let u know.... thanks again fellas


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 13 2010, 09:04 PM~18803837
> *PM'd your tracking # today
> *



Got it!! Yes!!!!! It's in transit. Can't wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Oct 13 2010, 06:26 PM~18804190
> *good deal tracked it should be here here tommorow i will let u know.... thanks again fellas
> *


Hope to hear from you soon on da pendants


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Oct 14 2010, 08:42 AM~18808625
> *Hope to hear from you soon on da pendants
> *


What do you mean pendant. again I am stepping in so PM me so I can get a handle of that.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 14 2010, 10:57 AM~18809780
> *What do you mean pendant. again I am stepping in so PM me so I can get a handle of that.
> *


If you want to order those let me know so i can get with Johnny on the price and get a deposit from you PM me if you'd like to get that started


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hawaiian Built_@Oct 13 2010, 04:06 PM~18802228
> *Pm sent
> *


your chrome pendants are done let me know if you want pictures. the engraved ones are polished and at the engraver. I will be going to L.A. again on Monday to check for now I will keep you posted the engraving step is sometimes an issue but I promise to keep you on the top of the list and updated.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Oct 13 2010, 12:32 AM~18796973
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


your plaque is complete if you have not seen a picture let me know and I'll send you one. the toppers will be cut tomorrow and we will get them processed let me have 7 to 8 day's to get you your stuff ready to ship.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@Oct 13 2010, 02:57 PM~18801755
> *so where can i get acouple of plaques made???? pm me
> *


PM sent


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 14 2010, 01:13 PM~18809920
> *PM sent
> *


im ready what do i need to send


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Mando I ordered 6 bike plaques not 6 toppers. 



> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 14 2010, 08:09 AM~18809888
> *your plaque is complete if you have not seen a picture let me know and I'll send you one. the toppers will be cut tomorrow and we will get them processed let me have 7 to 8 day's to get you your stuff ready to ship.
> *


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Still waiting on my plaques since January bro


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Oct 14 2010, 01:54 PM~18811092
> *Still waiting on my plaques since January bro
> *


aren't you the guy I talked to 2 day's ago with an update ? this is Armando I have you on my list we have you faces to be cut today and then to get processed ? let me know if you need more information ?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Post pics :biggrin: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SO WHO DO I GET IN CONTACT WITH MY PRODUCTS??? I BEEN REAL REAL PATIENT, WHATS UP?????????


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 14 2010, 02:07 PM~18809877
> *your chrome pendants are done let me know if you want pictures. the engraved ones are polished and at the engraver. I will be going to L.A. again on Monday to check for now I will keep you posted the engraving step is sometimes an issue but I promise to keep you on the top of the list and updated.
> *


kewl, shoot me sum pix


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Oct 14 2010, 03:54 PM~18811092
> *Still waiting on my plaques since January bro
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

THANKS ARMANDO!!!
PARTS LOOKING GOOD
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

got my plaques today :wow: look nice good job it was worth the wait :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

good talking with u mando at the show ,, and my parts came out badass ... thanx again.. cant wait to see the rest of the parts i sent ... :cheesy:


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Gracias to Johnny & Armando coming together to take care of business look forward to seeing them chrome*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 14 2010, 09:13 PM~18815434
> *good talking with u mando at the show ,, and my parts came out badass ... thanx again.. cant wait to see the rest of the parts i sent ... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> *


took everything apart already call me so we can talk about the detaqil of the engraving


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Oct 14 2010, 01:54 PM~18811092
> *Still waiting on my plaques since January bro
> *


cut the clown overlays last night I am going to L.A. to get stuff picked up this weekend and get your on the top of the list to get plated let me get you a date as soon as I get back.
I will be posting picks tonight on parts ready to ship and parts going to plating
Thanks


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

It was good visiting with you in Vegas Mando . Carnal I have alot of respect for you, Johnny and the rest of the crew @ Krazy Kuttin. Looking foward to seeing you guys here in Odessa for the 39th Annual Tejano Super Car Show. Thanks again for taking care of bussines.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadd-Berry_@Oct 15 2010, 09:50 AM~18819064
> * It was good visiting with you in Vegas Mando . Carnal I have alot of respect for you, Johnny and the rest of the crew @ Krazy Kuttin. Looking foward to seeing you guys here in Odessa for the  39th Annual Tejano Super Car Show. Thanks again for taking care of bussines.
> *


No problem. I don't think we can make it as soon as I got back from Vegas I got a call from the Army on my sister she is in the hospital right now and I have been busy getting family members to Germany. There is alot going on with getting the business back on track and dealing with family matter there is no way I can make it. Good luck on your show I hope my sister recovers and I can be planning a trip next year. Great meeting you guys in vegas. I'll get your sons knockoff's soon.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

The pictures I post is not to try and show off We are still ashamed and are not celebrating. We will continue to work hard until things are right and our loyal customers are happy. These what is ready to ship I will be posting the fabbed stuff we promised you next . I know orders are not all complete but I think we are working with everyone on the missing items. Thanks again


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are the trailing arms we had to redo because the plating shop erased a letter slightly.









GM order finally done going to plating will deliver in less than 2 weeks now









Impressions plaque with faces stacked this will go on the top of the list for engraving. sorry for the dealy and understand if we won't be your best option for plaques our only goal is to make things right and keep them right from now on.









EZ Duz It plaques and pendents as well as Supremacy Bike Plaques and The Unity Hood emblem still needing Fab but parts are cut we fabbed today so i will post pics of them fabbed later


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: Thanks for all the hard work Jorge (G&M AUTOSPORT)


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

on a positive note We don't just do plaques here we have alot of work we have been producing this last month here are some
Arms made for Heavey Hitter out of Modesto. 









Molded differential and engraved for A guy from Texas Johnies customer









Full frame done for a freind from Tracey he wanted to keep stuff top secret but I need to show the work we have been doing so I hope you understand 









Ful build skyliner for Holtville I really like this build the car will be a top contender for sure

















1953 chevy getting finalized for show next weekend


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

got my plaques yesterday im very happy with the workgood job fellas it was worth the wait. now we gonna go with some pendants hope to see some pics as soon as u can


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 15 2010, 01:28 PM~18821437
> *The pictures I post is not to try and show off We are still ashamed and are not celebrating. We will continue to work hard until things are right and our loyal customers are happy. These what is ready to ship I will be posting the fabbed stuff we promised you next . I know orders are not all complete but I think we are working with everyone on the missing items. Thanks again
> 
> 
> ...



I think I see my piece somewhere in there.......


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 14 2010, 07:52 PM~18812548
> *SO WHO DO I GET IN CONTACT WITH MY PRODUCTS??? I BEEN REAL REAL PATIENT, WHATS UP?????????
> *


 :around:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Oct 15 2010, 05:14 PM~18822146
> *:around:
> *


I am steppng in trying to get everyone there things I understand you are frustrated and I can only do what I can. I don't understand faces on posts nor care to. as for your Things I will talk to Johnny tomorrow he was saying something about the design please PM me what you are waiting for exactly and what the last comunication was with johnny so I can handle it for you.


----------



## BigPayaso69 (Oct 23, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: Hell ya Big homie my lil girls bike plaque looks good, keep up all the good work, all love bro she cant wait ,she's going nuts :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 15 2010, 04:22 PM~18821832
> *on a positive note We don't just do plaques here we have alot of work we have been producing this last month here are some
> Arms made for Heavey Hitter out of Modesto.
> 
> ...


Damn Mando, can't wait to see my car like this... :biggrin:


----------



## ElXicano (Aug 30, 2010)

I want to thank Johnny and Armando for getting in contact with me about my Blackdiamond plaque. Hopefully we can continue doing buisness together in the future. The work you guys have displayed is outstanding. Also hope your sister is doing ok and you guys stay up.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElXicano_@Oct 18 2010, 11:41 AM~18842211
> *I want to thank Johnny and Armando for getting in contact with me about my Blackdiamond plaque. Hopefully we can continue doing buisness together in the future. The work you guys have displayed is outstanding. Also hope your sister is doing ok and you guys stay up.
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 15 2010, 08:15 PM~18823460
> *I am steppng in trying to get everyone there things I understand you are frustrated and I can only do what I can. I don't understand faces on posts nor care to. as for your Things I will talk to Johnny tomorrow he was saying something about the design please PM me what you are waiting for exactly and what the last comunication was with johnny so I can handle it for you.
> *


ARMANDO IS A MAN OF HIS WORD. HE GOES ABOVE AND BEYOND TO MAKE SURE HIS CUSTOMERS ARE HAPPY.. GREAT BUSINESS MAN AND WOULD RECOMMEND HIM TO ANYONE. I'M SURE HE WILL COME THROUGH FOR ALL OF THOSE WHO HAD ISSUES...


----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 15 2010, 04:58 PM~18821179
> *No problem. I don't think we can make it as soon as I got back from Vegas I got a call from the Army on my sister she is in the hospital right now and I have been busy getting family members to Germany. There is alot going on with getting the business back on track and dealing with family matter there is no way I can make it. Good luck on your show I hope my sister recovers and I can be planning a trip next year. Great meeting you guys in vegas. I'll get your sons knockoff's soon.
> *


Mando been kinda busy ourselves over here and just noticed your post. We will keep your sister in our prayers. Hope everything turns out good Bro. Let us know if there's anything we can do..........-|-


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Aloha guys any new pics of finished stuff?


----------



## elmichoacano72 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Mando hows it going , its me Juan from Fresno just wondering whats up with my monte carlo grill. last time i heard it was getting chrome plated an since then nothing, get back to me thanx


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

wut fellas


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry I have not posted things did not seem as imortant anymore , I did loose my little sister and we have alot of loose ends to tie up. I have responded to everyone today and will now be back on to get all your stuff that was promised and the new orders comming through. The shop did continue to work and they did pickup more plated itmes this week so I will try and post later this week. I hope you can all understand I don't ever want to give you guys excuses I just got blind sided on this one and I promise to get right back on your stuff and rebuilding our reputation with all customers. I am very encouraged to see people givign us a second chance and in some cases a third. We will not take that for granted.

Thanks
Armando Gonzalez
customer service Karz Icon


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elmichoacano72_@Oct 23 2010, 05:32 AM~18886782
> *Hey Mando hows it going , its me Juan from Fresno just wondering whats up with my monte carlo grill. last time i heard it was getting chrome plated an since then nothing, get back to me thanx
> *


PM me your # I lost it and didn't know how to get a hold of you I sent you a few messages on my space and until now I didn't have your Layitlow Name


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

hey mando sorry for your loss homie. 
:tears: :angel:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 26 2010, 08:26 PM~18917610
> *Sorry I have not posted things did not seem as imortant anymore , I did loose my little sister and we have alot of loose ends to tie up. I have responded to everyone today and will now be back on to get all your stuff that was promised and the new orders comming through. The shop did continue to work and they did pickup more plated itmes this week so I will try and post later this week. I hope you can all understand I don't ever want to give you guys excuses I just got blind sided on this one and I promise to get right back on your stuff and rebuilding our reputation with all customers. I am very encouraged to see people givign us a second chance and in some cases a third. We will not take that for granted.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


RESPECT :angel:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 26 2010, 11:26 PM~18917610
> *Sorry I have not posted things did not seem as imortant anymore , I did loose my little sister and we have alot of loose ends to tie up. I have responded to everyone today and will now be back on to get all your stuff that was promised and the new orders comming through. The shop did continue to work and they did pickup more plated itmes this week so I will try and post later this week. I hope you can all understand I don't ever want to give you guys excuses I just got blind sided on this one and I promise to get right back on your stuff and rebuilding our reputation with all customers. I am very encouraged to see people givign us a second chance and in some cases a third. We will not take that for granted.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Sorry for loss bro,prayers go out to u and ur fam


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks everyone here is what is plated this week we will get more on friday and some stuff is still under process on specialty items. if you do not see your stuff on here finished it will be soon I started picking things back up today so I will keep everyone posted

Thanks

more of Nuttin else matters order

















6 plaques for Los Angeles Familia









Identity AZ


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are a few more things we do 

Rear end for customer we sell these RAw for $900 including Core for G bodies and Big Bodies one off designs Engraved and Chrome like this goes for $2500










Regal all metal light Bezels we make these for $800 Raw and again Chrome and Engraved for $1400










we have Logoed switch ext for you Polished aluminum $7 ea or 4 for $20 of course plus shipping


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 26 2010, 08:26 PM~18917610
> *Sorry I have not posted things did not seem as imortant anymore , I did loose my little sister and we have alot of loose ends to tie up. I have responded to everyone today and will now be back on to get all your stuff that was promised and the new orders comming through. The shop did continue to work and they did pickup more plated itmes this week so I will try and post later this week. I hope you can all understand I don't ever want to give you guys excuses I just got blind sided on this one and I promise to get right back on your stuff and rebuilding our reputation with all customers. I am very encouraged to see people givign us a second chance and in some cases a third. We will not take that for granted.
> 
> Thanks
> ...



Dam homie I'm sorry to hear about ur sister my prayers go out to you and your family, may your sister rest In peace, she's in a better place, be strong.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Oct 27 2010, 05:05 PM~18924848
> *Dam homie I'm sorry to hear about ur sister my prayers go out to you and your family, may your sister rest In peace, she's in a better place, be strong.
> *


Thank you I just got word that flags were lowered today at the capital in honor of her. and They have done 3 services for her even Gov of Ca addressed her which is nice of our country to appreciate her so much. Her married Name was Aracely Omalley for those who didn't know.


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Sacramento, California - Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger today issued the following statement regarding the death of Staff Sgt. Aracely Gonzalez O’Malley of Brawley, California:

“Maria and I, on behalf of all Californians, offer our sincere condolences to the family, friends and fellow soldiers of Staff Sergeant Aracely Gonzalez O’Malley. The loss of this brave soldier’s life is a sad and sobering reminder of the sacrifices made to protect our country. Aracely’s courage and unyielding loyalty while defending our freedoms will be honored by us forever.”

Gonzalez O’Malley, 31, died October 22 at Homburg, Germany, of injuries sustained in a non-combat incident October 12 at Mazar-e Sharif, Afghanistan. She was assigned to the 307th Integrated Theater Signal Battalion, 516th Signal Brigade, 311th Signal Command, Schofield Barracks, Hawaii.

In honor of Staff Sgt. Gonzalez O’Malley, Capitol flags will be flown at half-staff.

May your sister REST IN PEACE Mando. She is a true HERO and a WARRIOR. Much respect.....


----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry for ur loss big Homie. Our condolences go out to u and ur family from the UNDI$PUTED Car Club. May she rest in peace.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

our condolences to you and your family :angel: THANK YOU to your sister for her service to our country. 






on a positive side..even with the hard times the family has been going through, i was able to pay AND recieve my products. thank you and look foward to doing more business in da future


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks guy's we are still getting product's out I don't want to give any excuses to anyone I will need a couple of day's next week where I might be out of contact due to services but I will make sure I communicate before and after so you all know where we stand on old and new orders. again thank you for your kind words.


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 27 2010, 07:53 PM~18926509
> *Thanks guy's we are still getting product's out I don't want to give any excuses to anyone I will need a couple of day's next week where I might be out of contact due to services but I will make sure I communicate before and after so you all know where we stand on old and new orders. again thank you for your kind words.
> *


SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS BRO .. CONDOLENCES TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY...


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

sorry for your loss. Condolences my prayers are with you and your family


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:angel: :angel: Our condolences to your whole family for your loss, I knew she was stationed here in Honolulu. May she Rest in Peace. :angel: :angel:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

Wuts up Johnny, just got one of our orders today. Shit is nice!! Can't wait to see the next one!
You on a roll again brotha! I'll post up pics later when I figure out how to lol.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*sorry for your loss :angel: Our condolences go out to you and your family *


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 27 2010, 07:53 PM~18926509
> *Thanks guy's we are still getting product's out I don't want to give any excuses to anyone I will need a couple of day's next week where I might be out of contact due to services but I will make sure I communicate before and after so you all know where we stand on old and new orders. again thank you for your kind words.
> *



SORRY TO HEAR MANDO SENDN MY LUV AND PRAYERS TO U AND UR FAMILY ... 



:angel:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Cadd-Berry (Apr 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 26 2010, 10:26 PM~18917610
> *Sorry I have not posted things did not seem as imortant anymore , I did loose my little sister and we have alot of loose ends to tie up. I have responded to everyone today and will now be back on to get all your stuff that was promised and the new orders comming through. The shop did continue to work and they did pickup more plated itmes this week so I will try and post later this week. I hope you can all understand I don't ever want to give you guys excuses I just got blind sided on this one and I promise to get right back on your stuff and rebuilding our reputation with all customers. I am very encouraged to see people givign us a second chance and in some cases a third. We will not take that for granted.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Armando on behalf of Taste of Latin CC and Texas Tours Entertainment, Our deepest condolenes on the loss of your Sister. May the Lord be with you and your Family during this difficult time. You will continue to be in our Thoughts and Prayers. GOD BLESS..............-|-


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss Mando... My prayers and best wishes for you and your whole family.. :angel:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup Mando our deepest condolences to u and ur famila......we will keep u guys in our prayers from United Dreams cc Yuma, Az


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Just wanted to see if you have any product shipping out this week :biggrin: *


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 2 2010, 06:16 AM~18966678
> *Just wanted to see if you have any product shipping out this week :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## LcRoller (Dec 7, 2009)

Mando. sorry to hear about your loss, my condolences go out to you. When you get a chance let me know about the suspension i am ready for it so you can ship it or we can meet halfways....


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Oct 26 2010, 08:26 PM~18917610
> *Sorry I have not posted things did not seem as imortant anymore , I did loose my little sister and we have alot of loose ends to tie up. I have responded to everyone today and will now be back on to get all your stuff that was promised and the new orders comming through. The shop did continue to work and they did pickup more plated itmes this week so I will try and post later this week. I hope you can all understand I don't ever want to give you guys excuses I just got blind sided on this one and I promise to get right back on your stuff and rebuilding our reputation with all customers. I am very encouraged to see people givign us a second chance and in some cases a third. We will not take that for granted.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


SORRY FOR YOR LOSS :tears:


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS!! :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Any news Bro.?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LcRoller_@Nov 3 2010, 08:11 AM~18974452
> *Mando. sorry to hear about your loss, my condolences go out to you. When you get a chance let me know about the suspension i am ready for it so you can ship it or we can meet halfways....
> *


we can ship your suspension early next week I'll call you on monday we were putting the gear in the differential this week. so you could gety it back the way you sent it.

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Nov 5 2010, 04:14 PM~18996436
> *Any news Bro.?
> *


I have all the things I cleaned up on monday from the plater please forgive me on this one I don't think anyone can expect to keep there dealine in an event that my family just went through. I had the guy's keep working through this but my brother picks up from the plater and he will be going out there on monday to get the stuff. Thanks for understanding and thank you on behalf of my family for all your prayers. we will start rollin again starting monday.


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

No apologies needed Mando, I am sure everyone understands what you and your family just went through with the loss of your sister. Much love and props for all the good work you guys put out!!!!


----------



## mike1034 (Jan 16, 2010)

How Much pm me for my # I sent an email of it 2. Plz hit Me back


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mike1034_@Nov 8 2010, 03:12 PM~19017848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM'd you


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

What's up homie just checking out how things are coming along any product shipping my way this week :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OK just got back from plater will have more stuff at the end of the week

Order complete and will ship tomorrow for GM autosport please PM adress or Text








hood emblem for Hawia will put together and ship tomorrow please PM adress








Bike plaques to complete order for Supremacy PM adress and I will send complete order tomorrow


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JORGE_@Nov 9 2010, 08:05 AM~19024157
> *What's up homie just checking out how things are coming along any product shipping my way this week  :biggrin:
> *


ready let's get it to you quality checked and good to go.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Nov 5 2010, 04:14 PM~18996436
> *Any news Bro.?
> *


ready PM me your adress and we will ship your whole order out tomorrow


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 808cutlass_@Nov 6 2010, 02:12 PM~19002152
> *No apologies needed Mando, I am sure everyone understands what you and your family just went through with the loss of your sister. Much love and props for all the good work you guys put out!!!!
> *


Thank you your order is complete and can ship tomorrow please get me your adress text it to me I sent you my #


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

other orders ready to ship Low for show plaques and pendents are ready 
Ariza plaques are ready please look at pics
Gordos plaques are ready
santarosa order ready
Life riderz order ready
Nothing else matters your whole order is going out tomorrow including the jumbo plaque
Boulevard bullies pendent ready to ship
EZ does it gold plaque and pendent ready


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

we will have the switch extentions on sale for the month of november as well as the switch plates we keep in stock we have most of the logo's for G-bodies caddy's and impalas
switch ext like picture are $7 a piece set screw included








Switch plates 4 hole $60 each chrome plated and 6 hole $80








please remember prices are only good for november on these items and they are instock so no waiting on the ones we have


----------



## ese vato 49 (Sep 8, 2009)

Do you guys do any work with Brass?

My club has brass shields, kind of like the old 50's style plaques and I would like to have one made but smaller then our regular ones..


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 8 2010, 03:40 PM~19019652
> *PM'd you
> *



Pm sent......can't wait to get them! Please pm me tracking number. 1 car plaque and 6 bike plaques.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ese vato 49_@Nov 9 2010, 11:08 PM~19031140
> *Do you guys do any work with Brass?
> 
> My club has brass shields, kind of like the old 50's style plaques and I would like to have one made but smaller then our regular ones..
> *


We don't sorry.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 9 2010, 08:43 PM~19030291
> *OK just got back from plater will have more stuff at the end of the week
> 
> Order complete and will ship tomorrow for GM autosport please PM adress or Text
> ...




PM SENT WITH ADDRESS :biggrin: "GREAT WORK THANK YOU ALL FOR ALL THE HARD WORK "

PLEASE FORWARD TRACKING INFO THANKS


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 10 2010, 11:49 AM~19034178
> *Any news?
> *


The badge Johnny owed you has not been cut I hope to have it cut by this weekend


----------



## 6klique3 (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 9 2010, 10:30 PM~19030754
> *we will have the switch extentions on sale for the month of november as well as the switch plates we keep in stock we have most of the logo's for G-bodies caddy's and impalas
> switch ext like picture are $7 a piece set screw included
> 
> ...


----------



## 6klique3 (Apr 8, 2010)

need set of four chevy bowties where do I send the paypal? pm me


> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 9 2010, 10:30 PM~19030754
> *we will have the switch extentions on sale for the month of november as well as the switch plates we keep in stock we have most of the logo's for G-bodies caddy's and impalas
> switch ext like picture are $7 a piece set screw included
> 
> ...


----------



## 6klique3 (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pudges63_@Nov 10 2010, 11:54 PM~19040302
> * need set of four chevy bowties, how do I send the money by paypal? (pm me)
> *


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pudges63_@Nov 10 2010, 11:54 PM~19040302
> * need set of four chevy bowties where do I send the paypal? pm me
> *


PM'd


----------



## 6klique3 (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 11 2010, 05:59 AM~19041161
> *PM'd
> *


Thanks, do you have engraved dumps in stock, pm me


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Johnny, I see my plaques are done, have you sent them to me yet??

Been a few weeks Bro!


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FURDALE (Sep 26, 2010)

can u make a badge that says denali for a 04 denali in the grill where it says gmc thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 11 2010, 11:14 AM~19042739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will talk to johnny about them tomorrow. he doesn't get on this post have you tried Texting him ?


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Paypal sent for a TRUESTYLE bike plaque..... Thanks!


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

:wave:Tracking # please. :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Nov 11 2010, 05:08 PM~19045123
> *:thumbsup:
> *


here's your brothers car


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Nov 13 2010, 11:31 AM~19058960
> *:wave:Tracking # please. :biggrin:
> *


pm'd tracking #


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

miguel here's the pictures of your car to be ready for next year sanbernardino LRM show


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here is your hood emblem going to engraving


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Any luck with the Impressions plaques yet?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Nov 13 2010, 04:13 PM~19060279
> *Any luck with the Impressions plaques yet?
> *


friday for your engraved one
the bike plaque is being cut this weekend


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Qvo Mando make me one of those hood emblem. Looking good


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 10 2010, 06:55 PM~19037162
> *The badge Johnny owed you has not been cut I hope to have it cut by this weekend
> *



DOES THIS COUNT AS THE WEEKEND :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 13 2010, 05:49 PM~19060791
> *DOES THIS COUNT AS THE WEEKEND  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


by sunday for sure I will stand next to him while he cuts it


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 13 2010, 05:49 PM~19060790
> *Qvo Mando make me one of those hood emblem. Looking good
> *


what clip do you have we can make it next week


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 11 2010, 06:51 PM~19046574
> *I will talk to johnny about them tomorrow. he doesn't get on this post have you tried Texting him ?
> *


Yup......text, call, yell, smoke signals, pony express, email, facebook, note in a bottle, classifieds........jus kidding bro!

I tried the text n call method, not reply or answer! let me knowBro!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 13 2010, 06:58 PM~19061194
> *Yup......text, call, yell, smoke signals, pony express, email, facebook, note in a bottle, classifieds........jus kidding bro!
> 
> I tried the text n call method, not reply or answer! let me knowBro!
> *


PM me with the detail so i can get them for you or at least a tracking #


----------



## 808cutlass (Sep 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 9 2010, 07:48 PM~19030345
> *Thank you your order is complete and can ship tomorrow please get me your adress text it to me I sent you my #
> *



got a tracking # for my order??


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 13 2010, 03:29 PM~19060089
> *here's your brothers car
> 
> 
> ...


looking good mando


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

63 is looking real good Mando. Can't wait to see it in person this Friday. Will bring hood hinges. :biggrin: Will be bringing the 64 next month to you also so you could add some of your magic touch to it. :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

BIG MAHALO'S To Johnny, Mando, and the Krazy Kutting Krew! got the car Plaque and the bike Plaques and they came out awesome! I'll post pics of the axle mounted bike plaques later, again thanks guys the end result was well worth the wait! Charlie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 13 2010, 06:39 PM~19061060
> *by sunday for sure I will stand next to him while he cuts it
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :h5: :x:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Nov 13 2010, 07:59 PM~19062094
> *looking good mando
> *


Looking pretty good....ready for some more of my projects?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 14 2010, 01:49 PM~19065704
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :h5:  :x:
> *



:nicoderm: I ready Mando..................


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 15 2010, 03:08 PM~19074351
> *:nicoderm: I ready Mando..................
> 
> 
> ...


I have it I will send a pic tomorrow don't have my camera at my house. It still needs to be engraved but it is cut now. to make sure everyone understands this is a old order when I was not doing this plaque stuff. All orders I am taking are being dealt with quickly and accuretly as it will be from now on.

Thanks


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

pm'd


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Nov 15 2010, 08:13 PM~19077284
> *pm'd
> *


thanks for your interest PM'd back

thanks again


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I have updated the Shop # on my signature I will update the Banner soon with the new # anyone that wants to call during business hours from 8am-5PM monday thru friday use the shop # (928) 726-2958 I have a new person designing and will answer our calls anything he can't answer he will take a message for me so i call ou back. I have also fixed jose Carrillo's phone which was not working (928)750-2325 if you can't get thru on the land line

Thanks


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> I have it I will send a pic tomorrow don't have my camera at my house. It still needs to be engraved but it is cut now. to make sure everyone understands this is a old order when I was not doing this plaque stuff. All orders I am taking are being dealt with quickly and accuretly as it will be from now on.
> 
> Oh without question you are definitely making good on some good deals gone bad homie. Much respect to you.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT ANY MORE PICS OF MY EVIL THREAT P :biggrin: LAQUES


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*GOT MY TRACKING INFO THANKS AGAIN MANDO...

JOHNNY THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HOOK UP :biggrin: *


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

plauq for Huey from LA as well as his hood emblem to be fabed
bike parts for speedy's plating
estilo review mirror being processed
impresions bike plaque going to plater


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

any more pics of my plaques homie :happysad:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Nov 16 2010, 06:42 PM~19086091
> *any more pics of my plaques homie :happysad:
> *


talked to johnny on your order today pm'd you with your status


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 13 2010, 06:58 PM~19061194
> *Yup......text, call, yell, smoke signals, pony express, email, facebook, note in a bottle, classifieds........jus kidding bro!
> 
> I tried the text n call method, not reply or answer! let me knowBro!
> *


PM'd you will get you a tracking # tomorrow


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 16 2010, 07:01 PM~19086253
> *talked to johnny on your order today pm'd you with your status
> *


thanks homie ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 15 2010, 06:28 PM~19076155
> *I have it I will send a pic tomorrow don't have my camera at  my house. It still needs to be engraved but it is cut now. to make sure everyone understands this is a old order when I was not doing this plaque stuff. All orders I am taking are being dealt with quickly and accuretly as it will be from now on.
> 
> Thanks
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

Cant wait to see my rear view mirror finished. undercarrige next ....... good looking > Doggy


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

what's up KK crew! Are you going to the odessa super show


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjuanestiloryder_@Nov 17 2010, 08:46 PM~19097115
> *Cant wait to see my rear view mirror finished.    undercarrige next  ....... good looking > Doggy
> *


thank you for the order Johnny does not get on here anymore but I'll pass along the message


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@Nov 18 2010, 11:59 AM~19101967
> *what's up KK crew! Are you going to the odessa super show
> *


We will not be making it. We have alot of work here at Karz Icon and really can't get out this month. I hope the show is as good as it's been in the past.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

tracking #'s sent for identity, united classics, and just Klowin sent fed ex today


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 18 2010, 01:38 PM~19102660
> *tracking #'s sent for identity, united classics, and just Klowin sent fed ex today
> *


 :wave: :dunno:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

hey bro can you check the status on my order i text johnny last week but he never got back with me its dominace cc odessa tx thanks


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 18 2010, 12:38 PM~19102660
> *tracking #'s sent for identity, united classics, and just Klowin sent fed ex today
> *


Kool Bro!!! Thanks for handling it all!


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

Vehicle : 93 Cadillac Fleetwood

I Need a price for ........

Front Rotors = Engraved & Chromed
Rear Drums = Engraved & Chromed
EG Grill = Engraved & Chromed Border of grill only
2 Hydraulic pumps = Engraved & Chromed
4 Knock offs = Engraved and Chrome ( with name of car on it )
Set of A-Arms = Engraved & Chromed like these (with name of car on it)










Pm me where to send payment and estimate time of delivery.


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)

Anything with the Impressions plaque yet?


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 13 2010, 02:45 PM~19060145
> *here is your hood emblem going to engraving
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: Looks bad ass


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 18 2010, 12:38 PM~19102660
> *tracking #'s sent for identity, united classics, and just Klowin sent fed ex today
> *


Plaques in hand Bro!! Lookin good!
thanks :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Nov 19 2010, 02:06 PM~19111944
> *Anything with the Impressions plaque yet?
> *


i'll post pics I got it it looks nice the bike plaque we cut last week should be back next week


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Nov 18 2010, 10:56 PM~19107644
> *Vehicle : 93 Cadillac Fleetwood
> 
> I Need a price for ........
> ...


PM'd qoute


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Nov 18 2010, 05:40 PM~19104579
> *hey bro can you check the status on my order i text johnny last week but he never got back with me its dominace cc odessa tx thanks
> *


call me # pm'd. your plaque are cut I have to get it processed on some machine detail call me so we can work that out


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I regret to inform everyone on here that johnny will no longer be taking order for Karzicon or Krazy kutting. we both thought it would be best for us to part ways with the business side to make sure we don't have family issues. Things are still going to be good for all you I had already hired a designer that has been doing the plaques for the last 2 weeks and a cutter is already in place. for sales I will be handling the orders with help from my brother some of you might have met in vegas. The Office phone is now being attended from 8am to 5pm monday thru friday and if he doesn't have an answer for you we will get you an answer within 48 hours.

Thanks and I hope you all understand customer service makes or breaks a company without you what's the point of making a good product if people don't want to do business with you.

Office phone (928)726-2958
Jose Cariloo shop forman (928)750-2324
Santiago Gonzalez quality control (928) 750-2324 will have this phone monday
Armando Gonzalez customer service PM here or E-mail [email protected]


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by payaso80564_@Nov 19 2010, 02:06 PM~19111944
> *Anything with the Impressions plaque yet?
> *


here is the word let me know what you think. we will bolt up monday and ship please pm adress to ship to thanks the new Bike plaque is at the chrome shop


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 21 2010, 01:44 PM~19125210
> *That's awkward we are talking on PM's and I gave you 2 updates before you posted this. and I'm talking within the hour. are you OK or is this 2 different poeple ?
> *


LOL :biggrin: No its the same person. Sorry! Got ur pm's thanks!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Nov 21 2010, 01:46 PM~19125218
> *LOL  :biggrin: No its the same person. Sorry! Got ur pm's thanks!
> *


no problem and I understand it's your boy's present for christmas I'll put an extra push on it


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here are the Rosetown plaques


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Still rollin bike plaque and pendents let me know if you are ready for the next order PM me


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here is the bike plaque ready to ship please pm me adress


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 21 2010, 12:54 PM~19125253
> *Still rollin bike plaque and pendents let me know if you are ready for the next order PM me
> 
> 
> ...


looks good but 2 of them pendants S are not straight will they straighten up? :happysad:


----------



## low81regal (Apr 19, 2009)

who do i talk to about making me a plaque :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWestRider (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low81regal_@Nov 21 2010, 01:24 PM~19125420
> *who do i talk to about making me a plaque :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mandoemex :cheesy:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorthWestRider_@Nov 21 2010, 02:00 PM~19125283
> *looks good but 2 of them pendants S are not straight will they straighten up? :happysad:
> *


yes


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

jaime from Lubbock here are your lower arms


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

customer from Texas here are the redo arms for you we re did the lettering so there was clean lines and the gold is good. ready to take your new order now so please PM me with your info

thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Sam here is your TPI we will be up north early next week picking up and dropping off more work all your stuff is ready and we are ready for your new order we can qoute you while I'm up there.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

66 Impala arms for customer from sacramento ready for delivery PM me with adress and paypal final payment please


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Low for sho plaques and pendents ready to ship raw as ordered will ship monday with switch ext also


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

looking good can't wait to see my stuff


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

andy from seattle your linkage will ship on monday ready to go. I look forward to your next order


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

street dreamz pendents please get with me your order does not match what you pm'd me and I need to get a handle of this since I am taking this 100% now.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Solo pendents engraved and 2 toned with plaques ready


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

EZ duz it pendents to complete order ready to ship


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 20 2010, 10:57 PM~19121956
> *With that said what's the status on my part?
> *


here is the badge. it is getting engraved and then 2 toned it will be 3 weeks with no updates other than it will be ready to ship to you Dec 18th
Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Last for today Hyd tank for Royal Flush fabbed here and being installed here


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

STOPPIN BY TO SAY WASSUP MY KRAZY KUTTING CRU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I get alot of I know you aer all busy from alot of people on here. We are not that busy we have plenty of resources that are working some items take 3 weeks to 4 weeks no matter what. with design, fab, engrave,and plating we loose day's in between it is the process and we will give accurate dealines as much as we can, but don't think we are too busy we are ready to take orders. Let me know I love to do plaques and pendents as well as jumbo plaque bike plaques and lapel pins they are quick production for us. Please bring us as much work as you have to do we can handle it.

Thanks
Armando Gonzalez
[email protected]


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 21 2010, 04:08 PM~19126097
> *I get alot of I know you aer all busy from alot of people on here. We are not that busy we have plenty of resources that are working some items take 3 weeks to 4 weeks no matter what. with design, fab, engrave,and plating we loose day's in between it is the process and we will give accurate dealines as much as we can, but don't think we are too busy we are ready to take orders. Let me know I love to do plaques and pendents as well as jumbo plaque bike plaques and lapel pins they are quick production for us. Please bring us as much work as you have to do we can handle it.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Nov 19 2010, 12:56 AM~19107644
> *Vehicle : 93 Cadillac Fleetwood
> 
> I Need a price for ........
> ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Nov 21 2010, 06:43 PM~19127361
> *Pm sent. :cheesy:
> *


we're ready let's do it


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 21 2010, 03:14 PM~19125723
> *Low for sho plaques and pendents ready to ship raw as ordered will ship monday with switch ext also
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!!! I want to order 2 more plaques and 3 pendants. Thanks Mando and Johnny for always taking care of me and my brother.... :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Nov 21 2010, 08:30 PM~19128267
> *Nice!!!!! I want to order 2 more plaques and 3 pendants. Thanks Mando and Johnny for always taking care of me and my brother.... :biggrin:
> *


no more Johnny Jose he's out of the business. but I will take your orer once your ready and also do the car Dec 5th. see you soon


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 21 2010, 04:00 PM~19126037
> *here is the badge. it is getting engraved and then 2 toned it will be 3 weeks with no updates other than it will be ready to ship to you Dec 18th
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

so whats up mandoemex been told u r the person to talk to now bout my refund thta i've been waiting on for over a year now!!!!!!!!!!!johnny has my # so call me


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Nov 22 2010, 09:50 PM~19138426
> *so whats up mandoemex been told u r the person to talk to now bout my refund thta i've been waiting on for over a year now!!!!!!!!!!!johnny has my # so call me
> *


I don't know about a refund ? PM me your # and I'll see if there is anything we can do with yours I thought you where already taken care of but I am not surprised I was lied to on this also.


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

was up mando you still coming to cali this week?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 23 2010, 07:54 AM~19141283
> *I don't know about a refund ? PM me your # and I'll see if there is anything we can do with yours I thought you where already taken care of but I am not surprised I was lied to on this also.
> *


ya just got off the phone with johnny guess his to scaried to stay on the phone to reslove this so i'll pm you my #


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks for calling and i'll send you the info tomarrow


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

new items comming this month battery covers for all g bodies, big bodies and impalas including caprice now. soo comming door lock knobs and Hood hinges all billet


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 21 2010, 02:57 PM~19126014
> *EZ duz it pendents to complete order ready to ship
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiice!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Nov 23 2010, 10:42 AM~19142466
> *was up mando you still coming to cali this week?
> *


The guys are already back thank for the new orders and as soon as those parts are doen I'll be back for more. I think 3 weeks and I'll make a trip 1 week before christmas

Thansk again for all the work


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 24 2010, 06:40 PM~19155885
> *The guys are already back thank for the new orders and as soon as those parts are doen I'll be back for more. I think 3 weeks and I'll make a trip 1 week before christmas
> 
> Thansk again for all the work
> *


i hope to have some more stuff ready for u by then...


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

happy holidays to the KK kru :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Mando... I hope you and your family enjoy this holiday weekend.. Tell the crew and Johnny I wish them a Happy Thanksgiving! :biggrin:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 24 2010, 06:40 PM~19155885
> *The guys are already back thank for the new orders and as soon as those parts are doen I'll be back for more. I think 3 weeks and I'll make a trip 1 week before christmas
> 
> Thansk again for all the work
> *


No problem mando. Hope you guys had a great Thanksgiving....


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Nov 19 2010, 12:56 AM~19107644
> *Vehicle : 93 Cadillac Fleetwood
> 
> I Need a price for ........
> ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Nov 27 2010, 01:32 AM~19173739
> *I will ship out these items to you after the Big Texas Car Show in Houston (Los Magnificos=Dec. 5.) Thanks, I will PM you as soon as i ship out items to you.
> *


Hope you had a great thanksgiving and we are looking forward to you shipment. sounds like it will be a great project for us


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Nov 27 2010, 12:49 AM~19173632
> *No problem mando. Hope you guys had a great Thanksgiving....
> *


we had a good dinner that day, thanks. I am on your paint scheme I will get your sample on my next trip for sure. Thanks for all your help


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Nov 23 2010, 07:52 PM~19147075
> *thanks for calling and i'll send you the info tomarrow
> *


We got you Sproket fixed and tested already i will send you a pic also I will start on the rest of your stuff next week we are designing this week and hiope to get all your approvals as soon as we shoot you the designs. Thanks again


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@Nov 30 2010, 08:23 PM~19205245
> *:wave:
> *


what's up I'm trying to figure out when to make the trip to new mexico i have a commitment on a carshow this weekend in Indio. I'll get back to you tomorrow 

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 30 2010, 08:07 PM~19205086
> *we had a good dinner that day, thanks. I am on your paint scheme I will get your sample on my next trip for sure. Thanks for all your help
> *


can't wait to see it.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

No pics of my bike plaque yet? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Dec 2 2010, 07:56 PM~19223227
> *No pics of my bike plaque yet?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry it's not because it wasn't cut I'm waiting to get it from plating already. Took the picture came to post and for some reason Picture did not save on camera. You will get it on time as promised
Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Dec 2 2010, 05:42 PM~19222126
> *
> *


Got your pendents cut I will post alot of pics tomorrow


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 2 2010, 11:40 PM~19225550
> *Sorry it's not because it wasn't cut I'm waiting to get it from plating already. Took the picture came to post and for some reason Picture did not save on camera. You will get it on time as promised
> Thanks
> *


Ok cool!  Finished product is even better than a pic! Thanks Armando!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey mando I send u a message check ur email. Thanks homie. TTT for mando and and krazy kutting crew for a hell of a good job.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Dec 3 2010, 02:57 PM~19230118
> *Hey mando I send u a message check ur email. Thanks homie. TTT for mando and and krazy kutting crew for a hell of a good job.
> *


I got it. I will call tomorrow


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here is a late order that we cleaned up form Estilo in texas stripper bike parts fabbed and ready to be shipped


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Daniel here are your parts going to plating just missing the crown and the steering wheel we will fab tomorrow to get all your parts out this week


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Huey your plaque going to chrome this weekend your other parts are suppose to arrive Friday next week all engraved and 2 toned

Dominance your Pendent's( we are cutting the back pieces tommorow for pendents) and your 10 Plaques are going out to plating as well engraved Plaques and Chrome ones

Street Dreamz verify the plaque is good and I'll cut the rest tommorow

Thanks for the orders we are working on the designs for new orders this weekend


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 23 2010, 07:44 PM~19147705
> *new items comming this month battery covers for all g bodies, big bodies and impalas including caprice now. soo comming door lock knobs and Hood hinges all billet
> 
> 
> ...


Can u make a Lincoln Towncar one? What's the price and turnaround time? Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Dec 4 2010, 01:56 AM~19234688
> *Can u make a Lincoln Towncar one? What's the price and turnaround time? Thanks
> *


PM'd price and turn around


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

pics :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 3 2010, 10:33 PM~19233658
> *here is a late order that we cleaned up form Estilo in texas stripper bike parts fabbed and ready to be shipped
> 
> 
> ...


MANDO PARTS ARE COMING OUT SICK .


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 3 2010, 10:35 PM~19233684
> *Daniel here are your parts going to plating just missing the crown and the steering wheel we will fab tomorrow to get all your parts out this week
> 
> 
> ...




Chuckys back. :biggrin: 




Thx Mando looks good....


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 4 2010, 12:50 PM~19237387
> *Chuckys back.  :biggrin:
> Thx Mando looks good....
> *


Dam foolio your parts came out sick can't wait to see the Chuckster back in action at shows :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 3 2010, 10:41 PM~19233741
> *Huey your plaque going to chrome this weekend your other parts are suppose to arrive Friday next week all engraved and 2 toned
> 
> Dominance your Pendent's( we are cutting the back pieces tommorow for pendents) and your 10 Plaques are going out to plating as well engraved Plaques and Chrome ones
> ...


Thanks for taking care of us mando we appreciate all you have done to get our order done pendants are lookin good I can't wait to see how the plaques come out


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 4 2010, 01:41 AM~19233741
> *Huey your plaque going to chrome this weekend your other parts are suppose to arrive Friday next week all engraved and 2 toned
> 
> Dominance your Pendent's( we are cutting the back pieces tommorow for pendents) and your 10 Plaques are going out to plating as well engraved Plaques and Chrome ones
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

What's up mando thanks for the work can't wait to get more done


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 30 2010, 08:10 PM~19205118
> *We got you Sproket fixed and tested already i will send you a pic also I will start on the rest of your stuff next week we are designing this week and hiope to get all your approvals as soon as we shoot you the designs. Thanks again
> *


thanks for the updates!!!!!!!!!!
i'll be waiting for the designs pics thanks mando


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Dec 6 2010, 02:23 PM~19254336
> *thanks for the updates!!!!!!!!!!
> i'll be waiting for the designs pics thanks mando
> *


No problem we will continue to work on your stuff until it is done.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@Dec 6 2010, 11:39 AM~19252997
> *What's up mando thanks for the work can't wait to get more done
> *


Thank you for meeting us in New Mexico I am glad you like the work we will be ready for your next order and we will be alot more Attentive to you next time around.

Thanks again


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 2 2010, 10:41 PM~19225567
> *Got your pendents cut I will post alot of pics tomorrow
> *


What's up Mando thanks for bring KRAZY KREATION to our toy drive yesterday. Don't forget my hood emblem for my regal.


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

I was just wondering.Do u think that your work will hold up against the humity an weather out here in Florida.It looks like your putting out some A100 work but WEST COAST weather is different then the flo.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Dec 6 2010, 11:19 PM~19260090
> *What's up Mando thanks for bring KRAZY KREATION to our toy drive yesterday. Don't forget my hood emblem for my regal.
> *


I won't I'll get it done this week. and it was a god show it is a good place to have it. Thanks for having me let me know where you guy's are going next


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dawg752_@Dec 7 2010, 01:47 PM~19264098
> *I was just wondering.Do u think that your work will hold up against the humity an weather out here in Florida.It looks like your putting out some A100 work but WEST COAST weather is different then the flo.
> *


we do work back for back east. I haven't got any feed back that it isn't holding up to the weather


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 6 2010, 02:37 PM~19254484
> *Thank you for meeting us in New Mexico I am glad you like the work we will be ready for your next order and we will be alot more Attentive to you next time around.
> 
> Thanks again
> *


No worries mando I know you guys get busy and for the top notch product you guys put out it is worth the wait id rather wait and get it done right the first time to anybody reading this I recomend krazy kutting for any kind of work you can thinks of


----------



## Dawg752 (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 7 2010, 10:04 PM~19267063
> *we do work back for back east. I haven't got any feed back that it isn't holding up to the weather
> *


Thats good to hear cuzz i got a few projects on my hands .some a arms drive lines an some rear ends.84 regal 94 fleetwoood an a 63imp .the regal an the fleetwood just chrome the IMP chrome with gold engraving trailer arms an all. could you send me the prices.Good looking .Im in palm bay fl.


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 7 2010, 06:02 PM~19267040
> *I won't I'll get it done this week. and it was a god show it is a good place to have it. Thanks for having me let me know where you guy's are going next
> *


That's kooo jus let me know when it's ready u know me I'll take my ass over there to get it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Dang, I hate being impatient......  I can't wait to see my finished product! :biggrin:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Dec 10 2010, 11:07 PM~19298131
> *Dang, I hate being impatient......  I can't wait to see my finished product!  :biggrin:
> *


same here lol!


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Mando this is Joe from HI can you get in touch with Johnny so I can touch bases with you guys on those parts I sent please. almost finished with car.... Thanks guys and stay strong.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Dec 10 2010, 10:34 PM~19298317
> *Mando this is Joe from HI can you get in touch with Johnny so I can touch bases with you guys on those parts I sent please.  almost finished with car....  Thanks guys and stay strong.
> *


Johnny doesn't work here anymore one of my guys haas his phone is that you testing him ?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Dec 10 2010, 10:07 PM~19298131
> *Dang, I hate being impatient......  I can't wait to see my finished product!  :biggrin:
> *


Ya me to especially when original deadline was the 16th and I finished it early for you so you can have it in time for your sons Pedal car. Oh well I guess even when you try and get things early for guys its never enough. I will post in a minute with all the other stuff I have.

Thanks again for you payment and order


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Vicaramos here are your fender braces and Pendent will make more parts next week these will go out for plating


















Stripper bike from texas final parts cut will finish fab work on Monday to ship tuesday. Handlebars, Sissy bars,Sproket, fender braces, and Pedals









Gargoyle bike pedals to be fabbed next week


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Brown Impressions Plaques Will cut the Eagle pass ones sunday









Street Dreams these are going out 2 weeks to get the one back from engraving and plating I will post your finished order for last week in a minute









Glide In Lows Plaques going out to plating









Suenos Unidaos Pendents going out to plating









Thanks for all the Plaquers Orders I will cut others On Sunday and design the Ones I owe maybe tomorrow


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Rear View Mirror for Estilo in Texas going to engraving then plating









Arms Cut for Jr from Texas will fab this week and get to you for engraving top ones are done


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Jose frm L.A. here are your trailing arms Lowers and Uppers ext 1" for your caprice


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Dec 10 2010, 10:07 PM~19298131
> *Dang, I hate being impatient......  I can't wait to see my finished product!  :biggrin:
> *


here is your plaque will ship monday thanks for the order 6 days earlier than originaly said wewould have it but I hurried up as fast as time allowed


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Orders ready to ship

Propecy texas pendents ready to go









Street Dreamz Gold pendets ready to ship with rest of order









Impresions Bike plaque ready to ship


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Dominance part almost ready waiting on a few pendents and the rest of the tops that are engraved and or powder coated black order will be ready by next friday to ship

















Huey your parts are ready to ship


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> Vicaramos here are your fender braces and Pendent will make more parts next week these will go out for plating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 11 2010, 01:05 AM~19299329
> *here is your plaque will ship monday thanks for the order 6 days earlier than originaly said wewould have it but I hurried up as fast as time allowed
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you...


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 10 2010, 11:46 PM~19298903
> *Ya me to especially when original deadline was the 16th and I finished it early for you so you can have it in time for your sons Pedal car. Oh well I guess even when you try and get things early for guys its never enough. I will post in a minute with all the other stuff I have.
> 
> Thanks again for you payment and order
> *


 PM sent...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> > Vicaramos here are your fender braces and Pendent will make more parts next week these will go out for plating
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 11 2010, 09:47 AM~19300623
> *
> *


Your plaque will be finished next friday when I will post it completed.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Dec 11 2010, 08:32 AM~19300265
> *PM sent...
> *


Got it 
thanks


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 11 2010, 01:15 AM~19299363
> *Orders ready to ship
> 
> Propecy texas pendents ready to go
> ...


 LOOKING GOOD THANKS TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Huey your parts are ready to ship








[/quote]


damm they can out badass... thanx mando...

:biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Thank you and thanks for continuing to order through us I am working on the price for the set-up parts you asked for I will get it to you when I see you on Wedsnday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Dec 11 2010, 10:18 AM~19300763
> *LOOKING GOOD THANKS TTT :biggrin:
> *


I have the others in the shop we had posted before so we can ship these and the ones in the shop monday if you are ready.

thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

New item ready in stock plenty for anyone that wants them chrome and ready to ship Optima covers for Monte,Caprice,Impala,Chevy,and cadillac


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 11 2010, 01:25 AM~19299389
> *Dominance part almost ready waiting on a few pendents and the rest of the tops that are engraved and or powder coated black order will be ready by next friday to ship
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> Orders ready to ship
> 
> Propecy texas pendents ready to go
> 
> ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> > Orders ready to ship
> >
> > Propecy texas pendents ready to go
> >
> ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Working all weekedn on designs we have Fabian designing , Jose (bebe) Getting orders from Internet and helping design suspension parts, MyBrother Santiago Getting the list ready for plating and updating me on Items being plated Engraved or Polished for engraving to update customers. We do this weekly now so as you can see we have plenty of resoureces making sure we deliver correctly and on time from now on.All this was being done im my house on saturday I thought it would be fun to share because we know how hard we work to get the jobs done. I thought you all might want to see just how hard.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Daniel your steering wheel fabed going to plating this week your bike parts are all complete give me 2 weeks to have all your plating done and then you can pick it up.

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here is the other Brown Impresions plaque this one from eagles pass going to plating today with all the other stuff from Zapata. Damn thos elines look clean 

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Troys Order just starting here are the Plate toppers going to speedy for polishing I will have them to you in 1 week. I am still cutting your plaques, Hood emblems, Optima covers with RO logo, pendents and earings









here are the dash inserts we started for impalas we will have big body, Buick regals, 63 impala, and 64 inmpala by January 1st to show you guy,s my brother is working on catalogs to start mailing as soon as we start the year so PM me your adresses if you will want 1 it will show off all our work, Billet pices off the shelf, Items we offer to Car clubs complete line, and all custom suspension work we offer as well as Bike parts and Pedla cars.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Full frame done for a freind from Tracey he wanted to keep stuff top secret but I need to show the work we have been doing so I hope you understand 









Wild Mint Regal frame looks good! or is it now Double Mint?


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 11 2010, 12:43 AM~19298882
> *Johnny doesn't work here anymore one of my guys haas his phone is that you testing him ?
> *



Yes it is Mando trying to check on those two brake reducer parts I sent to get polished a few months back. Just would like some word on it I know bout your recent loss so not pressing but would like some closure on this and continue a good working relationship with you guys since I love your work U did for me. Thanks for the reply too. Joe


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

no still wild mint, frame looks alot better after Curly did his pinstripping and Alberto the murals.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Dec 12 2010, 07:04 PM~19310278
> *Yes it is Mando trying to check on those two brake reducer parts I sent to get polished a few months back.  Just would like some word on it I know bout your recent loss so not pressing but would like some closure on this and continue a good working relationship with you guys since I love your work U did for me.  Thanks for the reply too.  Joe
> *


Thanks for understanding about my families loos, we are wrapping orders up though and we should have no reason not to be able to get your stuff done PM me the details so i can look for your stuff.

Thanks again


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Dec 12 2010, 07:02 PM~19310262
> *Full frame done for a freind from Tracey he wanted to keep stuff top secret but I need to show the work we have been doing so I hope you understand
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good mando. can't wait to see my frame like this.


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

THANKS ARMANDO THEY LOOK GREAT!!!!!!!
TRAILING ARMS 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 12 2010, 06:48 PM~19310185
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Mando... Looks good bRO... Just let me know so I can plan a trip down there :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Dec 12 2010, 09:34 PM~19311803
> *THANKS ARMANDO THEY LOOK GREAT!!!!!!!
> TRAILING ARMS
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


Thank you, We have your bushing covers getting engraved like you asked and the radiator hose covers also. Thanks again I will let you know as soon as we have them ready for you. Car looks good


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> > Vicaramos here are your fender braces and Pendent will make more parts next week these will go out for plating
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Dec 13 2010, 01:42 AM~19313452
> *Damn Mando... Looks good bRO... Just let me know so I can plan a trip down there  :biggrin:
> *


Cool we will have Tony's pirate parts he asked for and the pedals ready also for pick up if you can let him know so we can take advantage of your trip.


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

are u still cutting bike plaques for 70 if so how much after shipping to 46808


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVY-CHEVY_@Dec 13 2010, 05:33 PM~19317704
> *are u still cutting bike plaques for 70 if so how much after shipping to 46808
> *


Yes still $70 and the shipping is $15 all our prices are on the front sheet for eveyone to see and we will negotiate if orders are of 5 or more.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Callejeros here is your grill 









would you like a hood emblem to go with that we have these in stock now I don't think anyone is getting anythng ths nice done. These are $80 chrome


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Huey you hood emblem ready to go to engraving and plating








Juan your order is complete thatnks for the new order we will send all these out to engraving and chrome. Let us know if there is anything else we can do for you.
















Jr your arms are being finished they will be done by thursday and we will get them to your engraver as you can see we test all our products before they go out. Thanks again for your order we will continue to produce all the parts you need.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

The items look good, Armando.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Dec 13 2010, 08:05 PM~19319018
> *The items look good, Armando.
> 
> *


Thanks Albert good to here from you I got your call. I hope everything is going good for you and lil Albert. I found out how to change the items already. Thank you


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 13 2010, 07:50 AM~19314004
> *They are out for engraving and 2 toning now. The knockoff's , Mirrors, and gooseneck will be cut this week, I sent the handle bars to get replated so we are probably looking at 3 weeks to get most of your stuff to you. Hopefully you can start the year taking your bike to shows with the parts.
> *


cool thanks for the updates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 13 2010, 07:45 AM~19313985
> *Thank you, We have your bushing covers getting engraved like you asked and the radiator hose covers also. Thanks again I will let you know as soon as we have them ready for you. Car looks good
> *


THANKS


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 13 2010, 07:52 PM~19318907
> *Huey you hood emblem ready to go to engraving and plating
> 
> 
> ...


MANDO PARTS ARE LOOKING BAD ASS!!! JRS ARMS AND REAREND ARE OUT OF THIS WORLD,GOOD JOB.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 13 2010, 07:34 PM~19318758
> *Callejeros here is your grill
> 
> 
> ...


that nice


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Dec 15 2010, 01:47 PM~19334422
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Jose I'll send the bank info I just flew in from Up north so I'll get into the shop tomorrow


----------



## junnbug (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 15 2010, 11:56 PM~19339624
> *What's up Jose I'll send the bank info I just flew in from Up north so I'll get into the shop tomorrow
> *


Mando keep up the good work! you've done everything you said you would do, I'll keep sending you parts, and more of my projects thanks once again!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junnbug_@Dec 16 2010, 08:12 PM~19347542
> *  :biggrin:
> Mando keep up the good work! you've done everything you said you would do, I'll keep sending you parts, and more of my projects thanks once again!
> *


Thanks bro your arms are done I'll send you pics we are sending them to Jaime Monday iis that OK ? also your drivline will be fabbed this comming week. Thanks you for ordering from us


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

ready to ship 








ready to ship








these are ready along with gold pendents I pm'd you still waiting on last engreaved 1








Ready to Ship








got more dominance stuff today , Ultimo emerador pendetn still waiting on the rest of the stuff next week, and Rollerz only toppers made 20 for troy


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Daniel here are some of your chucky parts should have the rest by next thursday rims have to go back they were supposed to be Gold


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Cut a few things out today


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 17 2010, 02:36 AM~19350062
> *ready to ship
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice...when does it ship?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Dec 17 2010, 09:31 AM~19351484
> *looks nice...when does it ship?
> *


today Fed ex


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 17 2010, 11:16 AM~19351802
> *today Fed ex
> *


nice......cant wait


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Great looking pieces.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Dec 17 2010, 01:34 PM~19353366
> *Great looking pieces.
> *



x80..


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

wow, I havent been in this topic for a lil while. 
and it's nice to see all this beautiful work back holding down the topic.


Now that you guys are back on track, you can expect PedaLScraperZ to be hitting you guys up for some more stuff sometime soon in the future.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 17 2010, 06:01 PM~19355523
> *wow, I havent been in this topic for a lil while.
> and it's nice to see all this beautiful work back holding down the topic.
> Now that you guys are back on track, you can expect PedaLScraperZ to be hitting you guys up for some more stuff sometime soon in the future.
> *


Thanks I feel we are almost back to the company we started out trying to be and hope to stay there.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 17 2010, 08:07 PM~19355563
> *Thanks I feel we are almost back to the company we started out trying to be and hope to stay there.
> *


  my plaque in my avatar was made by you guys last year, but with everything that was going on i was holding out b4 i ordered more 

4 sure now I will be coming back to you guys.

looking forward to the future biz again.


ohh, by the way- p.m. sent


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Paulies bike parts so we can finish this bike for early next year Debute


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here are the gargoyle designs we are cutting this weekend


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

plaques for new orders thanks for all those calls from L.A. we want all the plaques we can get from there








New order from Virginis going to engraving








new repeat order from TX your other plaque is being shipped Monday Thanks


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 18 2010, 11:57 AM~19361252
> *plaques for new orders thanks for all those calls from L.A. we want all the plaques we can get from there
> 
> 
> ...



Looking bad ass Homie ! ! ! Gracias


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 18 2010, 01:57 PM~19361252
> *plaques for new orders thanks for all those calls from L.A. we want all the plaques new repeat order from TX your other plaque is being shipped Monday Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


nice....


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

yo mondo they look sick cant wait to see more thx


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Nov 21 2010, 04:00 PM~19126037
> *here is the badge. it is getting engraved and then 2 toned it will be 3 weeks with no updates other than it will be ready to ship to you Dec 18thThanks
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

removed by Mando


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PLaques cut for Mexicali club the rest are cut also just had them in the other shop already when i was taking pictures









Fender emblems cut now ready for the ball milling to make look like the dealership emblems they had back in the days









Hood stick for cadillac from Los Angeles









Angel Bike parts cut and going to get fabbed this week


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 18 2010, 09:13 PM~19364488
> *OK. today is the 18th it is at the platters getting 2 toned. the engraving is done I missed the date I will have it thursday please PM me your adress so i can get it to you. Again I tell everyone here this is a free piece that Johnny not me had promised this guy I didn't know what it was a first as soon as I did I made and send it to get engraved all at my cost not Johnnies but I guess if people need to put these types of pictures to get there point across I can't do anything about it. Thats what the internet does. If you look that is the last piece of Johnnies mess I have to clean up. Again guy I apologies for missing the date it is not for lack of effort it is engraved and you will have it.
> 
> Thanks and merry christmas
> *



Whoa now! If you wanna clear the air about this. This IS NOT a free piece this is a piece that I paid for as a part of an order placed in january of 2010, by my count that's nearly a year ago. Now I don't know about you but I say I have been more than patient. Don't get me twisted Mando I realize that you have stepped up and made this happen but were talking about a small peice that SHOULD HAVE been done long Ago. Now that I got that out let me say this. Mando is indeed a man of his word and has come through on every deadline he has given me since he stepped up. I have no problems with Mando or his business. Much respect and props to KK.


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

:wow: Wow! Lookin good Mando! :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

removed by me


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 19 2010, 10:41 AM~19367082
> *Honestly from what I got from you and Johnny it was a free piece. Oh well I will do the best I can. All orders that I have taken and continue to take are being delivered to customers expectations and above I just got all the negativity out of this topic and when I saw the pic you posted, it will be taken by some people as a person that is not being taken care of. Please keep that stuff off this topic and I will continue to make anything and everything you need
> 
> Thanks for clearing up the part on me
> *


No Problem Homie. Respect..............Oh and I changed the pic just for you Homie !


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Dec 17 2010, 08:19 PM~19356774
> *with everything that was going on i was holding out b4 i ordered more
> 
> 4 sure now I will be coming back to you guys.
> ...


x2 ttt for ya good work!


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Dec 19 2010, 10:33 AM~19367035
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Mando. They came out nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jajr_@Dec 20 2010, 04:41 PM~19377718
> *Thank you Mando. They came out nice!!!!!!!!
> *


here are the other 2 bike plaques for you Thanks for ordering from us. I will get you deisgns on your arms this week


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Gargyle Bike part and pendent we will cut more parts out this week for your bike working on designs
















84 monte grill starting to be fabbed today cut yesterday Sam this is for the guy from Texas Door sills we will start next week









Oh and by the way we make plaques also here's Troys order for Plaques we still need to do 7 more but I have to make sure the orders are done also so Even though I am in Rollerz Only I don't cut our stuff to the front of the line Troy has been asking for Plaques for about 3 weeks now and I finally got to them.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Old school setup with a few bilet pices ready for breakdown to chrome done this week










Monte going to get graphics painted the base and clea last week getting ready for Next years shows










Tony's Bike getting painted got the parts ready for assembly waiting on handle bars from plater and air ride system. Tony I am doing the work at my house to make sure it is done as soon as possible.









These are Jr's arms from Texas ready and tested we have 4 more arms set orders to do so we will start on a customer from Los Angeles next to get them to him before the end of the year in 2 weeks.









Don't want to overwelm anyone with pictures but I want to make sure all customers are kept up to date.


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks again Mando! My sons gonna love it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo love the steering wheel cant wait to see the rest :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Dec 21 2010, 10:37 AM~19384498
> *Thanks again Mando! My sons gonna love it!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks cool I can't wait to make my son a pedel car he is 2 months now. We are cutting your other plaque today but we won't have it plated until after the new years chrome shop hours are tight.
Thanks again


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Jessie here are more gargoyle designs please approve so I can cut them and fab them for plating
here is you steer tube and almost finished steering wheel








sproket design








Fender braces and sides








Forks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Wendy's tinkerbell display post's for all 4 corners cut and we will add a base then chrome. We will cut the forks and the fender braces this week also Wendy to finish your order


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

mondo yes that is what im talkin about that is sick thx my wife loves all the designs :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

need price on grill for 84 monte ( same as one you just cut ) and hood emblem
want grill engraved and all chrome


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR LUXURIOUS_@Dec 22 2010, 07:33 AM~19392473
> *need price on grill for 84 monte ( same as one you just cut ) and hood emblem
> want grill engraved and all chrome
> *


PM'd prices. Let me know


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo have you done a designe for the handle bars cant wait to see what is gonna look like and did you get the money order yet


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

final plaques for Dominance I got everything in the shop now ready to ship.


----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 23 2010, 08:48 AM~19402081
> *final plaques for Dominance I got everything in the shop now ready to ship.
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmm homie looks fucking sick that's wuts up
great great job :biggrin:


----------



## Centillac (Nov 7, 2008)

Mando Merry X-mas from Together C.C. God bless you homie keep up the good work.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Have a Merry Christmas from my family to yours... :biggrin:


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

mondo have a merry x mas from arizona pride c.c from jesus nelmida thx for all the work your puttin in for e and my son. :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 23 2010, 08:48 AM~19402081
> *final plaques for Dominance I got everything in the shop now ready to ship.
> 
> 
> ...


They look badass mando thanks can't wait to see them put together 
Have a merry x- mas


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

*Merry Christmas* :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Got our plaques today, good looking out. Merry Christmas !


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

hey mando its rick hey let me know if you want to set up a vendor booth at our show in Feb 12, 2011. send me a pm homie.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lookin good!!!!


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

What's up mando keep up the good work happy holidays to u and your fam and the krazy kutting krew :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mando hit me up ! !


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Dec 28 2010, 02:51 PM~19441343
> *Mando hit me up ! !
> *


Your plaques will be ready Thursday call us at (928)750-2324 My brother can deliver them to you on Thursday before comming to Yuma.
Thanks and let us know if you need pendet's lapel pins or anything else I hope you like them


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ahhhhh shit thank's Mando I'll call Thursday! :0


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is your larger Plaque it is already getting engraved I just did not have time to post it Friday.









Here is the Plaque for Mexicali Club this is going to Ball mille Tomorrow then to plating









Pendents not all shown but here they are for you guy's will 2 tone this week to have for you next week









here is the Just Klownin plaque that was ordered last week already getting platedand the last plaque to complete the street dreamz order









Sisco here are you pendents and plaque the Prez one is in the next picture sorry I just took them this way


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Jessie here is your bikes progress the handlebars parts were accidently taken to the chrome shop before we fab so once we get them back we will fab those. The wheels are already being plated so we could not put those on and the plates for the fenders we will cut this week.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

anyone interested in motor covers for LS engines we amke them now


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 29 2010, 04:48 PM~19451565
> *Jessie here is your bikes progress the handlebars parts were accidently taken to the chrome shop before we fab so once we get them back we will fab those. The wheels are already being plated so we could not put those on and the plates for the fenders we will cut this week.
> 
> 
> ...


Heres a few more showing the steer tube and the saet post as well as back fender braces


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

things are very undercontrol now here is how our shop is working in order to get all the orders out on a weekly basis. We will continue the process becasue it works

All parts that are ready waiting on 1 or other parts to complete order sit in these racks obviously we do alot more than 7 plaques a week.









In this smaller shop we keep all our billet parts that is our line of products we keep plenty in stock to make sure we can ship within 48 hours

















And here are our displays for customers to look at when they come to our shop. I am excited that we got more foot traffic now hopefully we can get our act together adn come out with our catalogs this year


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 29 2010, 05:46 PM~19451537
> *Here is your larger Plaque it is already getting engraved I just did not have time to post it Friday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Yo post pics of ur custom suspension parts


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

mondo they look sick i showed my son he loves it thx very much cant wait to see the rest thz again :wow:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 17 2010, 01:36 AM~19350062
> *ready to ship
> 
> 
> ...


Bro so is the evil threat order. Ready or how Mach longer thanks


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 29 2010, 04:14 PM~19451784
> *things are very undercontrol now here is how our shop is working in order to get all the orders out on a weekly basis. We will continue the process becasue it works
> 
> All parts that are ready waiting on 1 or other parts to complete order sit in these racks obviously we do alot more than 7 plaques a week.
> ...



Damn....its nice to see the racks and display getting put to good use. I want to see more pics of all that candy red car. The one with the motor cover


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

need some prices


how much for a 4 hole switch plate of the Estilo logo 

and upper trailing arm's chromed

and lower trailing arm's chromed and engraved 

( for a cutty )


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Dec 30 2010, 12:02 PM~19458883
> *Bro so is the evil threat order. Ready or how Mach longer thanks
> *


its been ready for a very long time Jose has called the # and left alot of messages. please PM me so we can get the order to you I am glad you posted on here. PM me so you can take care of the balance and we can ship


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Dec 30 2010, 02:51 PM~19459928
> *Damn....its nice to see the racks and display getting put to good use. I want to see more pics of all that candy red car. The one with the motor cover
> *


Its just my 31 covers are getting engraved as well as a few other parts acr is going to Phoenix in may


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjuanestiloryder_@Dec 30 2010, 03:32 PM~19460195
> *need some prices
> how much for a 4 hole switch plate of the Estilo logo
> 
> ...


PM'd prices


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

any pics of the rear view mirror yet


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

mando, hit me up a need a quote on 5 plaques and 1 hood emblam for a cady


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Dec 30 2010, 07:24 PM~19461809
> *mando, hit me up a need a quote on 5 plaques and 1 hood emblam for a cady
> *


driving up north to deliver. on monday night will be there tuesday and wednsday I'll call you tomorrow on the plaques so we can get a design to you. see you on tuesday night


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 30 2010, 11:08 PM~19464375
> *driving up north to deliver. on monday night will be there tuesday and wednsday I'll call you tomorrow on the plaques so we can get a design to you. see you on tuesday night
> *



IS THIS MANDO FROM CRAZY CREATIONS???????


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Keep up the good work mando looking good :biggrin: :thumbsup: I'll take one of those catalogs when they are ready


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 30 2010, 06:10 PM~19461258
> *its been ready for a very long time Jose has called the # and left alot of messages. please PM me so we can get the order to you I am glad you posted on here. PM me so you can take care of the balance and we can ship
> *


evil 91 talk to jose today thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Dec 30 2010, 11:11 PM~19464394
> *IS THIS MANDO FROM CRAZY CREATIONS???????
> *


Yes it is We took back conrol of the ship since it almost sank. How are you doing with your project


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OK I will try and not to put to many pictures but it is hard when we do so much work.

Here is the badge that I have gotten in so much controversy over I'm glad it's done I probably lost a potential customer but at least my conscious is clear that the part was completed and delivered.









Jr from Estilo Texas here are your trailing arms your linkage will be ready next week. Also the drum is going back to chromer for another dip to fix the crack









Estilo rear view mirror we will assemble on Monday to ship wednsday I hope you like it as much as we do

















Eastside pendents ready to deliver this week

















Tony your pirate bike parts Dany picked them up yesterday with all his parts for the chucky bike


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PLques ready to ship this week adn pendents

ridin fresh will ship tomorrow let me know how many you need on your next order as soon as you get this one









Glide in lowsplque and pendent ready









Street dreamz last plaque ready to ship you last order









Brown Impresions pendent las piece to order









Vicaramos we will ship some stuff this week now that we have some of your parts back 









New Style member orderd these door vents for his cutty I will take on my trip to San Jose this week









Here is a new Item that we will box up and put on our shelves for sale Monte hood emblems for $60 each ball milled all the detail and chrome plated


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 1 2011, 07:51 PM~19476769
> *OK I will try and not to put to many pictures but it is hard when we do so much work.
> 
> Here is the badge that I have gotten in so much controversy over I'm glad it's done I probably lost a potential customer but at least my conscious is clear that the part was completed and delivered.
> ...


Keep posting pics bro like looking at ur work


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Happy New Year Mando!!! We will be at your shop on Jan 15th at 8:00a.m sharp.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

how long is your turn around on somthing like this ?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 3 2011, 06:54 PM~19493844
> *how long is your turn around on somthing like this ?
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like the letters in the middle are milled out and there are stack pieces for the A's if that's the case I need 3 weeks to get it turned around for you.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Jan 2 2011, 09:25 PM~19486469
> *Happy New Year Mando!!! We will be at your shop on Jan 15th at 8:00a.m sharp.
> *


 happy new years. we will be waiting.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 3 2011, 08:53 PM~19495276
> *it looks like the letters in the middle are milled out and there are stack pieces for the A's if that's the case I need 3 weeks to get it turned around for you.
> *



yea it is a case but wonted to get away from that if you can just cut it out at the bottom like this 1 is would be fine


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 4 2011, 12:04 AM~19497489
> *yea it  is a case but wonted to get away from that if you can just cut it out at the bottom like this 1 is would be fine
> 
> 
> ...


well if thats the case it would be 2 weeks


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

what is the ticket on the door vents for a 87 cutty? just chrome. shipp to 68510 and do you need mine or do you make fresh ones lookin sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Jan 4 2011, 06:40 PM~19503753
> *what is the ticket on the  door vents for a 87 cutty?  just chrome.  shipp to 68510 and  do you need mine  or do you  make fresh ones  lookin sharp :thumbsup:
> *


we have them in stock. they are $150 for the set


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: bad ass work you guys are pushin out cant wait to get my hood ornament, how much does one of those car club rear view mirrors go for?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridin82_@Jan 5 2011, 03:21 AM~19508510
> *:thumbsup: bad ass work you guys are pushin out cant wait to get my hood ornament, how much does one of those car club rear view mirrors go for?
> *


I should get it next week. the rear view mirror got for $250 chrome. that one went for $350 engraevd and 2 toned


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

HEY MANDO JUST WANTED TO KNOW HOW THOSE EMBLEMS ARE COMING OUT LMK.. THANKS


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Jan 5 2011, 08:43 AM~19509325
> *HEY MANDO JUST WANTED TO KNOW HOW THOSE EMBLEMS ARE COMING OUT LMK.. THANKS
> *


not like I promised bro I need another week to get them ball milled and then 1 more week for chrome. I'll send you a pic of them ball milled friday. Are you guy's comming to the good times show?


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

what's the status on my rear view mirror Mando ?


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 5 2011, 06:48 PM~19514441
> *not like I promised bro I need another week to get them ball milled and then 1 more week for chrome. I'll send you a pic of them ball milled friday. Are you guy's comming to the good times show?
> *


THATS COOL MANDO LET ME KNOW .... :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo its jesus is it cool to send the a arms to u so u can chrome them and would it be ok to pay you after the wedding if thats ok


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjuanestiloryder_@Jan 5 2011, 09:46 PM~19516674
> *what's the status on my rear view mirror  Mando ?
> *


Done ready to ship it's in a box already


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Mando I want To get one of the monte carlo hood orderments can u pm. How Mach ship to 89701 thanks


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 6 2011, 09:35 PM~19526741
> *Done ready to ship it's in a box already
> *


when is it shipping


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12951960
> *Now that we are doing so much work we can pass along our savings to the customer with these new prices for 2011. all car Club plaques from 155 to 100 each Chrome  and still 3/6th steel 14" width by 10" tall, Bike plaques 10" wide by 8" tall, Pendents up to 6" wide.
> 
> Car club plaques Chrome $100
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

KARZICON PAINT JOB RIGHT THERE!!!!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12951960
> *Now that we are doing so much work we can pass along our savings to the customer with these new prices for 2011. all car Club plaques from 155 to 100 each Chrome  and still 3/6th steel 14" width by 10" tall, Bike plaques 10" wide by 8" tall, Pendents up to 6" wide.
> 
> Car club plaques Chrome $100
> ...


HOW BIG ARE THEY ?
AND DO U HAVE ANY PIKS ON ANY CAR CLUB BACK PLATES U HAV DONE..?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jan 9 2011, 12:35 AM~19545569
> *HOW BIG ARE THEY ?
> AND DO U HAVE ANY PIKS ON ANY CAR CLUB BACK PLATES U HAV DONE..?
> *



















































Let me know if youd like to see more we have done quite a bit


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 9 2011, 10:30 PM~19552641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


back plates for the hydro pumps


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Jessie here are the handle bars soory i havent' posted for a while We were busy getting the shop organized and finishing a few cars and plaques.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mathew here is your brothers car time for the chrome to start going on.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Really nice work, Armando, hell, I might have to stop by for some patterns on the raghouse.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 9 2011, 11:31 PM~19553204
> *Really nice work, Armando, hell, I might have to stop by for some patterns on the raghouse.
> 
> *


You would be surprised witht eh cars in there right now we have 5 more comming this months stop by anytime we are going to try and have a barbaque on January 21st for anyone that wants to check out the shop. Thanks for everythign you've ever done for us we plan on a Krazy year this year.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Monte just out of the oven now time to put together for the goodtimes show comming up in Yuma. anyone needing clean and quick jobs like this we are doing them for $3000. Body work,Paint,Stripping,minor fades, and cut and buff included.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jan 9 2011, 11:23 PM~19553151
> *back plates for the hydro pumps
> *


Heres a few thanks for asking I haven't showed these for a while we do car club logos also


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 10 2011, 01:30 AM~19552641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo the 4 life ridaz plaques done right??


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 9 2011, 11:40 PM~19553294
> *yo the 4 life ridaz plaques done right??
> *


Yes sir


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 10 2011, 02:43 AM~19553322
> *Yes sir
> *


cool didnt know??????


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Dec 16 2010, 08:42 PM~19347789
> *Thanks bro your arms are done I'll send you pics we are sending them to Jaime Monday iis that OK ? also your drivline will be fabbed this comming week. Thanks you for ordering from us
> *


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi were a new club from el paso tx and I was wonderin if u could pm the prices u have like the set up fee or if u have a desing fee what's the minimum plaques we could order from u guys I like very much the work u guys are doing n I'm lookin foward doing buissnes. With u guys. O what's the price on the chrome engrave plaque thankx for ur time.....


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

damn mando. parts and paint jobs are looking good.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jan 10 2011, 09:32 AM~19555124
> *Hi were a new club from el paso tx and I was wonderin if u could pm the prices u have like the set up fee or if u have a desing fee what's the minimum plaques we could order from  u guys I like very much the work u guys are doing n I'm lookin foward doing buissnes. With u guys.  O what's the price on the chrome engrave plaque thankx for ur time.....
> *


No set-up, No design, No minimum, Plaques are $100 this year chrome the chrome engraved are $190. We would be glad to do your plaques hit me up when you are ready and if you need help on designing your plaque we can get started if you want to order 1 first


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Jan 10 2011, 02:50 PM~19557473
> *damn mando. parts and paint jobs are looking good.
> *


Thanks Ceasar I'm am going to salinas on Wednsday I' loaded all teh stuff in my truck already. I have a little ddetour to New york for 1 day but Iwill be back in L.A. Tuesday then drive to Salinas.


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 10 2011, 03:30 PM~19557791
> *Thanks Ceasar I'm am going to salinas on Wednsday I' loaded all teh stuff in my truck already. I have a little ddetour to New york for 1 day but Iwill be back in L.A. Tuesday then drive to Salinas.
> *


Damn New York for a day, you need more time than that to enjoy the sites out there. have a safe flight and will see you soon.


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Got tha order in tha other day. :biggrin:  Looks good bro. get with you on tha rest hea shortly :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 10 2011, 03:27 PM~19557769
> *No set-up, No design, No minimum, Plaques are $100 this year chrome the chrome engraved are $190. We would be glad to do your plaques hit me up when you are ready and if you need help on designing your plaque we can get started if you want to order 1 first
> *


AY MANDOE TELL JOHNNY IMA NEED ANOTHER REGALS ONLY MOBB PLAQUE THE LARGER ONE LIKE I ORDERED LAST TIME ALL CHROME HOW MUCH SHIPPED HOMIE?
TELLEM TO PM ME THA PRICE/AND TURNAROUND TIME ~
THANKS MANG
NICK~


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 9 2011, 11:34 PM~19553228
> *You would be surprised with the cars in there right now we have 5 more coming this month.  Stop by anytime, we are going to try and have a barbeque on January 21st for anyone who wants to check out the shop. Thanks for everything you've ever done for us we plan on a Krazy year this year.
> *



Ya sabes, Mando.... if you need anything just call.
Hell, I'm off on the 21st, I might even stop by to say hello.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

price Bike Plaques & car Plaques raw metal?


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

just checkin in on the parts have u sent anything out yet??


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

mondo the handle bars look crazy thats what im talkin about.now it looks like the way its supose to look thx :0


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

P/M sent What's up can u give me a price


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

Hey mando thanx for the quick answer I have a couple of more cuestion what size are the regular plaques? N does the price include the shipping? And how can we work a desing I already have a drawing of what I'm lookin for so do I send it or how do u guys work and do I have to pay u the plaque so we can start workin the desing? once again thanx for ur time n I really look foward doing business with yall


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

TTT FOR SOME CLEAN ASS WORK


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azmurh_@Jan 12 2011, 12:32 AM~19572777
> *TTT FOR SOME CLEAN ASS WORK
> *


x2


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrSix3_@Jan 10 2011, 08:03 PM~19560632
> *:wave:
> *


I got your new plaque. I will post tonight alot of the orders I just got back into town and have alot of shipping to do.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jan 11 2011, 08:29 AM~19564920
> *just checkin in on the parts have u sent anything out yet??
> *


we tried calling you # last week an it said it was disconnected. We can please PM me I would love to ship soem of your stuff. I don't want to have happened what was happening with johnny. I'll try calling you later today


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Jan 10 2011, 07:25 PM~19560106
> *AY MANDOE TELL JOHNNY IMA NEED ANOTHER REGALS ONLY MOBB PLAQUE THE LARGER ONE LIKE I ORDERED LAST TIME ALL CHROME HOW MUCH SHIPPED HOMIE?
> TELLEM TO PM ME THA PRICE/AND TURNAROUND TIME ~
> THANKS MANG
> ...


I can make them for you. Johnny has flown the coupe he is no longer welcome at our shop but we are producing faster and better now that the obstacle is out of the way. PM me with your order I will honor the prices we have always given you guy's Since you have been with us since we started out.

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Jan 11 2011, 05:58 PM~19569275
> *P/M sent What's up can u give me a price
> *


If it's on the door vents i had sent you a price, I sent it again It must have not gone through the first time. If you sent me another PM I did not get it.

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 10 2011, 11:36 PM~19563166
> *price Bike Plaques & car Plaques raw metal?
> *


Bike $40 Car Club Plaque $70 Raw


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jan 11 2011, 07:43 PM~19570396
> *Hey mando thanx for the quick answer I have a couple of more cuestion what size are the regular plaques? N does the price include the shipping? And how can we work a desing I already have a drawing of what I'm lookin for so do I send it or how do u guys work and do I have to pay u the plaque so we can start workin the desing? once again thanx for ur time n I really look foward doing business with yall
> *


Regular depending on customers likes are usually 14" wide, Shipping is extra depending on how many and to where, Send me the drawing to [email protected], Finally we do require a deposit to get started How many are you lookning to order?


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

Its gonna be like 6 rite now but we want the chrome engraved ones. How much do u need to start on one so we can see the desing we have thanks for ur time .... Sorry u don't happend to have a pic of a plaque to see how would a chrome engrave looks like???


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 13 2011, 10:10 AM~19585139
> *I got your new plaque. I will post tonight alot of the orders I just got back into town and have alot of shipping to do.
> *


No problem, thats cool Bro! Thanks! I hope this new year is going good for you!


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 13 2011, 10:11 AM~19585150
> *we tried calling you # last week an it said it was disconnected. We can please PM me I would love to ship soem of your stuff. I don't want to have happened what was happening with johnny. I'll try calling you later today
> *


i pm ed u both #s dont understand that one both #s have been the same for years now.....call me later


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Jan 13 2011, 11:07 AM~19585572
> *Its gonna be like 6 rite now but we want the chrome engraved ones. How much do u need to start on one so we can see the desing we have thanks for ur time .... Sorry u don't happend to have a pic of a plaque to see how would a chrome engrave looks like???
> *


heres 1 we just did. the chrome engaved are $190 each send me 1/2 of one on paypal and we will start on design [email protected] is my paypal account


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Mando, Sent a message to [email protected].
Thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Grill for a monte from Texas Sam let me know what you think so I can send it for plating


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

2 Plaques cut fro new customers


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Wendy your bike frame starting to get put together. for those who don't get how it will work just wait we will finish it tomorrow for all to see.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I got so bored with the little work we have I decided to do another car for me. this is a 53 truck I want to get ready for Phoenix


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo yougot a pic of the crank for me


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

PRETTY GOOD WORK
DO U SHIP TO EUROPE?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 13 2011, 10:18 AM~19585193
> *If it's on the door vents i had sent you a price, I sent it again It must have not gone through the first time. If you sent me another PM I did not get it.
> 
> Thanks
> *


Gracias Mondo Will get with u this weekend homie


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

Mando, wishbone looking good can't wait to see it all chomed out. :thumbsup:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 13 2011, 07:22 PM~19589904
> *I got so bored with the little work we have I decided to do another car for me. this is a 53 truck I want to get ready for Phoenix
> 
> 
> ...


BALLLLLLLLER!!!!! We still on for Saturday????? Want to see that 63 Impala hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Jan 13 2011, 09:50 PM~19592074
> * PRETTY GOOD WORK
> DO U SHIP TO EUROPE?
> *


yes we can


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Jan 13 2011, 10:16 PM~19592458
> *Mando, wishbone looking good can't wait to see it all chomed out.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ceasar youn like that pen we used to mock it up for you. CAn't wait to get the rest of the car over here it will be a really nice ride when we gte it done.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 14 2011, 06:29 PM~19595672
> *yes we can
> *


  
I PM U SOON


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Jan 14 2011, 11:25 AM~19596192
> *
> I PM U SOON
> *


thanks


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 14 2011, 10:30 AM~19595688
> *Thanks ceasar youn like that pen we used to mock it up for you. CAn't wait to get the rest of the car over here it will be a really nice ride when we gte it done.
> *


Can i get a matching set for the other side :biggrin:?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are the last 3 Chrome pendents we needed for your order we will ship on monday









59 speaker grill for Ford bolts right on mounting holes









High class fender emblems not like the cheap imations other people are making these are machined after they are just cut to give it a better look for the ride thats your pride and joy


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

last plaque needed for the Brown impresions order see you guys next week here at the shop









Nuttin else matters plaque waiting on the final 2 tone ones I will get in next week to ship you your order


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Any and all our Line of Billet parts can have your club Logo and Club that does the plaques through us can have this service at a good cost with no set-up or design even on the Machine work. try and beat that I doubt it.









Stripper bike parts most of them back waiting on next week for the rest and we will be ready to ship to you let me know if you want a frame for your bike we can do that now if you'd like


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We will be having an Open house on friday night for anyone that wants to come by the shop and look at our work and also give us an oppurtunity to meet potential customers. same weekend as the Goodtimes show the night before for all the people arriving a day ealry to the show come by for dinner.
Carne Asade Tacos and Drinks free to Lowriders going to the show
Friday 21,2011
5PM to 10PM


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

You don't mind if I stop by? I need to have some metal work done on the rag.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 14 2011, 07:51 PM~19600072
> *You don't mind if I stop by?  I need to have some metal work done on the rag.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Plaque. for sure come by naytime and try and make the carne asada we will have next friday night before the Goodtimes show.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

do u guyus make lice. plate cover with car club logo on them. how much ?

price on trailer hitch cover with car club logo on it


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Payment sent


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

Rite on Mando!! Nothing Else Matters engraved plaque looks firme, can't wait to get them!! Got some more i need to order will get with you soon!!! Hope you have a great week!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

thanx mando i got my parts from ur brother they came out badass,,, thanx again...


----------



## El Volo (Jan 16, 2003)

Hey what's Krazy Kutting! :wave:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nothingelsematters_@Jan 17 2011, 02:08 AM~19617904
> *Rite on Mando!! Nothing Else Matters engraved plaque looks firme, can't wait to get them!! Got some more i need to order will get with you soon!!! Hope you have a great week!!
> *


Thanks we will have the rest of your order complete by friday next week. and then shiip on Monday do you want me to use the same adress?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 17 2011, 10:20 AM~19619400
> *Hey what's Krazy Kutting! :wave:
> *


What's Brother how you doing. This is Mando Johnny is kind of gone now. Stop by our shop if you're ever in the area. I hope you had a great New Years and everything uis good with you.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjuanestiloryder_@Jan 16 2011, 08:56 AM~19611002
> *do u guyus make lice. plate cover with car club logo on them. how much ?
> 
> price on trailer hitch cover with car club logo on it
> *


 we can make the plate covers with the club logo
flat cut pieces chrome $60 ea
Ball milled W/ logo $80 ea chrome

as for the hitch covers the ones we amke and we have made them for Estilo are
$80 with the hitch piece black and the club logo Chrome


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Jan 17 2011, 03:13 AM~19617984
> *thanx mando i got my parts from ur brother they came out badass,,, thanx again...
> 
> 
> *


Thanks I liked them to. We are on your grill give me 2 to 3 weeks and we will have it ready for you


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Wendy here is your frame so you can get your bike ready for the show season it should be in paint in a bout 2 weeks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We will be ofering these arms for 58 impalas thru 64 impalas as replacments for the original arms they will not be 1 off's but a comparable price to sell for production work. they will be priced at $1400 for all 4 arms Chrome plated or powder coated $1200. all hardware will be included we will start offering these end of february.


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 17 2011, 07:38 PM~19624044
> *We will be ofering these arms for 58 impalas thru 64 impalas as replacments for the original arms they will not be 1 off's but a comparable price to sell for production work. they will be priced at $1400 for all 4 arms Chrome plated or powder coated $1200. all hardware will be included we will start offering these end of february.
> 
> 
> ...


Those looks sick mando 
Hit me up on that other plaque


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Can you guys still do those plaques that have casted look to them? If so whats the ticket.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 17 2011, 08:26 PM~19624603
> *Those looks sick mando
> Hit me up on that other plaque
> *


just shipped yesterday shold be there wednsday. ready for your next order PM me


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 17 2011, 08:39 PM~19624764
> *Can you guys still do those plaques that have casted look to them? If so whats the ticket.
> *


yes we can. the casted look goes for $140 all chrome let me know what you are looking at so I can make sure I give you an accurate qouteThanks


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up Mando!! I need 5 chrome pendants and 1 gold pendant LOW FOR SHOW thanks bro....


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 17 2011, 07:38 PM~19624044
> *We will be ofering these arms for 58 impalas thru 64 impalas as replacments for the original arms they will not be 1 off's but a comparable price to sell for production work. they will be priced at $1400 for all 4 arms Chrome plated or powder coated $1200. all hardware will be included we will start offering these end of february.
> 
> 
> ...



This are some bad ass a-arms. sign me up


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Jan 18 2011, 06:20 PM~19633036
> *This are some bad ass a-arms. sign me up
> *


yours are already on the works maybe 3 weeks before they are done


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 17 2011, 04:20 PM~19622229
> *Thanks I liked them to. We are on your grill give me 2 to 3 weeks and we will have it ready for you
> *



no problem mando worth the wait thanx again...


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 19 2011, 09:59 PM~19643422
> *Just Mando and the crew. no more Johnny
> *


Hey Mondoe, Johnny had some extra Low4Life pendants just wondering if they are still there and how many.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Jan 20 2011, 03:18 PM~19651243
> *Hey Mondoe, Johnny had some extra Low4Life pendants just wondering if they are still there and how many.
> *


6 of them some chrome and some 2 toned I'll pm you price


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Let me know I'll get them gone.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life68lac_@Jan 20 2011, 03:51 PM~19651562
> *Let me know I'll get them gone.
> *


PM'd thanks again and I look forward to future business also


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Jan 17 2011, 08:26 PM~19624603
> *Those looks sick mando
> Hit me up on that other plaque
> *


shipped bro. are you ready for your next order? where you going to make the back piece to your plaque ?


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 18 2011, 06:58 AM~19628089
> *yes we can. the casted look goes for $140 all chrome let me know what you are looking at so I can make sure I give you an accurate qouteThanks
> *


hey mando, whats the difference between a cast and double stack look? do you have pics?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Jan 20 2011, 08:02 PM~19653965
> *hey mando, whats the difference between a cast and double stack look? do you have pics?
> *


the cast look is like the picture yuo sent me. We have converted clubs like Crowd and Techniques that have had the old molded plaques with our CNC we can carve out the metal and give you that look in the ribbon area. we have also done some details on Luxurios plaques as well. We can do as much detail as the customer want to do but for the ribbon we have been charging $40 per plaque that keeps you from having to add double sided tape to your plaque that i have tried to stay away from. The Street Life guys will like the plaque when we do it.

Thanks again for the order


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 18 2011, 07:58 AM~19628089
> *yes we can. the casted look goes for $140 all chrome let me know what you are looking at so I can make sure I give you an accurate qouteThanks
> *


Ill send you the design for it.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2011, 08:49 PM~19654522
> *Ill send you the design for it.
> *


sounds good I look forward to it.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Los Angeles familia Simon here are your plaques going out to chrome









Here are the plaques going to chrome for new customer thank you for your trust and they are now going to engraving as well as plating


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

SUP MANDO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 20 2011, 10:01 PM~19654654
> *sounds good I look forward to it.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2011, 01:03 AM~19657228
> *PM SENT
> *


Got it thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Jan 20 2011, 10:56 PM~19656093
> *SUP MANDO
> *


Whats up bro


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo its jesus hows the bike comin along


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Here are the plaques going to chrome for new customer thank you for your trust and they are now going to engraving as well as plating








[/quote]
:thumbsup: lookin good!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 21 2011, 09:59 AM~19658448
> *Got it thanks
> *


We will make our order here soon.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MANDO I GOT MY HOOD THING THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Jan 21 2011, 07:59 PM~19663312
> *WATS UP MANDO I GOT MY HOOD THING THANKS  :biggrin:
> *


SUP MANDO WE GOT THE PLAQUES LOOKING GOOD


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jan 22 2011, 12:05 AM~19665191
> *SUP MANDO WE GOT THE PLAQUES LOOKING GOOD
> *


that's great thanks for the order and choosing us I know there are alot of people on here you can choose from and I thank you for the oppurtunity.


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Got the new bike plaque in today Bro! Looks great! Thanks again Mando!


----------



## nothingelsematters (Sep 22, 2009)

Yup Mando, same address, as last order n 6 foot plaque!!!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Just got back from the KrazyKutting building. I was able to take many pics of their new products. All I can say is "WOW". 

A new frame off project in the works.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 22 2011, 06:32 AM~19665850
> *that's great thanks for the order and choosing us I know there are alot of people on here you can choose from and I thank you for the oppurtunity.
> *


thanks bro ill call u soon to order some more things and parts


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Switch extensions, yup these guys "Kick-Ass" with the products they are making. Plenty of attention to Detail in their parts. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND THEM. 
Even I had to get a set, THANKS ARMANDO!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Tired of seeing your motor end caps looking plain. Check out these bullet caps for your motors. These things add that old school look to your new school hydraulics pumps.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Got some ugly threads sticking out of your A-arm brakets?
These Billet covers screw right on to those threads and cover the nut and threads. 
Mando, I need a set of these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Do you have plastic air vent on your door posts? Now you can have Billet aluminum covers, when your choice of engraving added.
I NEED SOME OF THESE, Armando.
:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Battery covers for your Obtima battery, or regular batteries, all custom made.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Dont stop posting them pics!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 23 2011, 01:04 PM~19674635
> *Dont stop posting them pics!
> *



Mando has alot of new products coming out that even I had never seen before. 
I won't post those pics without his permission, but I can say that he is setting some pretty high standards in Lowriding.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 23 2011, 01:00 PM~19674596
> *Do you have plastic air vent on your door posts? Now you can have Billet aluminum covers, when your choice of engraving added.
> I NEED SOME OF THESE, Armando.
> :biggrin:
> ...


how much are these going for ???????? :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Armando did ask me to tell everyone that he started the business to make plaques, but it just became a creative venture that evolved over several weeks of making car club plaques. He wanted every customer to be happy with their purchase and enjoy their plaques, at a decent price that anyone could afford. 
Now, he wants to set new standards with the products he is making, including "Stepping up the game", and competing in the Hot Rod world. 
As he said, "We are a part of American history (lowriders), what we do now will only make other car enthusiasts respect us even more."

*This guy is a creative genious, I've seen his work and his shop. I don't normally endorse anyone, but I was truly fasinated by what he is doing and his products. 
PEACE

Tank braces









Felix the cat


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 22 2011, 07:51 PM~19669849
> *Just got back from the KrazyKutting building. I was able to take many pics of their new products.  All I can say is "WOW".
> 
> A new frame off project in the works.
> ...


63 Representing LOW FOR SHOW CC SD North County :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 23 2011, 01:26 PM~19674780
> *Armando did ask me to tell everyone that he started the business to make plaques, but it just became a creative venture that evolved over several weeks of making car club plaques.  He wanted every customer to be happy with their purchase and enjoy their plaques, at a decent price that anyone could afford.
> Now, he wants to set new standards with the products he is making, including "Stepping up the game", and competing in the Hot Rod world.
> As he said, "We are a part of American history (lowriders), what we do now will only make other car enthusiasts respect us even more."
> ...


Thanks Albert for all the nice pictures and words. It was good to have you at our shop sometimes customers might think we are workign out of a garage or are just a haev a computer business where we resell things. Hopefully people like you that come by our shop can help legitimize our business. Thanks again and see you soon


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUV ME OR HATE ME_@Jan 23 2011, 01:13 PM~19674685
> *how much are these going for ???????? :biggrin:
> *


x2
those look good


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 13 2011, 10:11 AM~19585150
> *we tried calling you # last week an it said it was disconnected. We can please PM me I would love to ship soem of your stuff. I don't want to have happened what was happening with johnny. I'll try calling you later today
> *


hey mando ,,i was just wondering what happened to the parts ,,i still haven't received them yet did they get shipped out yet or what tried calling u too..????let me know whats up


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 23 2011, 01:26 PM~19674780
> *Armando did ask me to tell everyone that he started the business to make plaques, but it just became a creative venture that evolved over several weeks of making car club plaques.  He wanted every customer to be happy with their purchase and enjoy their plaques, at a decent price that anyone could afford.
> Now, he wants to set new standards with the products he is making, including "Stepping up the game", and competing in the Hot Rod world.
> As he said, "We are a part of American history (lowriders), what we do now will only make other car enthusiasts respect us even more."
> ...



great stuff..im happy with all of my parts i got from him and will be getting alot more done soon...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 18 2011, 05:35 AM~19624017
> *Wendy here is your frame so you can get your bike ready for the show season it should be in paint in a bout 2 weeks
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking care of the customers Krazykutting left behind Mando. TNT's name can be reputable again with you and your crew


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 2 2011, 04:51 AM~19476769
> *
> Tony your pirate bike parts Dany picked them up yesterday with all his parts for the chucky bike
> 
> ...


Thanks Mando. TNT's ship was sinking as well thanks for helping me get back on course.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Mando, let me see some of those options


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 22 2011, 08:51 PM~19669849
> *Just got back from the KrazyKutting building. I was able to take many pics of their new products.  All I can say is "WOW".
> 
> A new frame off project in the works.
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OK


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey mando let me knw what's due so I can shoot that to u thanks bro


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

yo Johnny ...I Im ready for them pendants also if you could work on a lil project I need a horn button replacement hit me up for details....


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Jan 25 2011, 07:05 PM~19697191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got your PM thanks Johnny is no longer any where around the company any more. PM'd your prices

Thanks again


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Don't forget about me homie!


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

whats the turn around on a plaque?


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 22 2011, 06:32 AM~19665850
> *that's great thanks for the order and choosing us I know there are alot of people on here you can choose from and I thank you for the oppurtunity.
> *



Tried to respond to you but your inbox says its full. Ill try again tonight thanx!


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

Whut up mando! checking to see if my rear view mirror was sent out already.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup mando pm ur number so we can talk about our show on the 12th??? can u sponsor or put up a booth?? send me a pm homie..Rick United Dreams cc Yuma, az


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@Jan 26 2011, 08:40 AM~19701765
> *whats the turn around on a plaque?
> *


3 weeks right now


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 26 2011, 10:00 AM~19702319
> *Tried to respond to you but your inbox says its full. Ill try again tonight thanx!
> *


cleared it up go ahead and PM. I talked to David already also


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

hey mando how much for a grille insert for a 90 lac. billet style with a big ass RO on the front of it. just the RO engraved all chrome? pm me price.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 27 2011, 08:58 AM~19711831
> *cleared it up go ahead and PM. I talked to David already also
> *


Yeah... he told me. Ill let him handle it from here thanx Brother!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 27 2011, 09:50 AM~19712229
> *hey mando how much for a grille insert for a 90 lac. billet style with a big ass RO on the front of it. just the RO engraved all chrome? pm me price.
> *




The price for the Grill would be $350 chrome and you can order the emblem from Troy he will call me and Order that from me

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 24 2011, 02:55 PM~19684085
> *Hey Mando, let me see some of those options
> *


I'll get you your options tonight bro Thanks for the order


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 27 2011, 05:35 PM~19715925
> *The price for the Grill would be $350 chrome and you can order the emblem from Troy he will call me and Order that from me
> 
> Thanks
> *



:wow:  thanks big dog


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 28 2011, 08:53 AM~19721536
> *:wow:   thanks big dog
> *


 CAN YOU PM THE TURN AROUND TIME FOR PLAQUES AND PENDINTS?


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

Mando, 
Vegas?


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

ttt


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Jan 28 2011, 08:28 PM~19726230
> *Mando,
> Vegas?
> 
> ...


Yes for sure. With the cars I am doing this year including yours the shop has no more room for builds. The doors for painting cars are closed other than local traffic now. Sorry for all those i committed to don't worry the reason i am closing the doors for new work in paint is to get your done in time as i promised. It looks like Veags will be of the hook for our little shop. Bringing back Royal Flush, My Truck, Wild mint, Your bad ass car, The 64 from mathew. and all the bikes we finally finished up for customers. It will be nice to go to vegas and see all our work in one place. Thanks again for all the confidence you guy's up north have for us. I hope to never let any customers down again. See you Monday.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Jan 28 2011, 08:53 AM~19721536
> *:wow:   thanks big dog
> *


Thank you Brother Let me know


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out_@Jan 28 2011, 11:34 AM~19722546
> *CAN YOU PM THE TURN AROUND TIME FOR PLAQUES AND PENDINTS?
> *


pm'd


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Raw parts first
Andres your parts going to chrome thanks for the order nice to do work in Yuma









Rey Misterio bike parts going to engraving should have by Yuma car show for you 
















John your Pendents going to plating will have in a week back here to ship to you Thanks for the order








Devoted Pendent going to engraving








Tony some of your parts we are cutting and Fabbing more this week I will post tomorrow








Last but not least Scarface Arms going to customer Got to love it.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Finsihed Parts
Estrella your parts even though its tough to keep you happy we will never give customers a less than bad ass product here are the parts I was supposed to ship I will try and ship next week with you handle bars, and sproket
























2 tone dumps ready to deliver next week








Jesus here's your pendent and your peddels


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Jan 28 2011, 08:28 PM~19726230
> *Mando,
> Vegas?
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMMMM THATS GONNA BE FAWKN BADASS !!! GREAT WERK MANDO,,,


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

whats up mando just wonderimg about the emblems??


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DDCC83_@Jan 29 2011, 05:54 AM~19728956
> *whats up mando just wonderimg about the emblems??
> *


CNC went down Bro trying to get it back up hang in there with me.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Jan 28 2011, 06:23 PM~19726644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' solid braddahs!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPREMACY HAWAII_@Jan 29 2011, 10:11 AM~19729784
> *Lookin' solid braddahs!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> Finsihed Parts
> Estrella your parts even though its tough to keep you happy we will never give customers a less than bad ass product here are the parts I was supposed to ship I will try and ship next week with you handle bars, and sproket
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 28 2011, 10:06 PM~19726997
> *Finsihed Parts
> Estrella your parts even though its tough to keep you happy we will never give customers a less than bad ass product here are the parts I was supposed to ship I will try and ship next week with you handle bars, and sproket
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 23 2011, 03:03 PM~19674626
> *Battery covers for your Obtima battery, or regular batteries, all custom made.
> 
> 
> ...


how much for one of these. also what about if instead of the impala logo you put my club logo on it. you guys did my plaques so you should have the logo. pm me the prices. thanks. im looking foward to doing more business with you just like i have in the past. you guys have always been great to deal with.


----------



## 62dafoe (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 01:22 PM~12951960
> *Now that we are doing so much work we can pass along our savings to the customer with these new prices for 2011. all car Club plaques from 155 to 100 each Chrome  and still 3/6th steel 14" width by 10" tall, Bike plaques 10" wide by 8" tall, Pendents up to 6" wide.
> 
> Car club plaques Chrome $100
> ...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Aug 9 2009, 11:31 PM~14721932
> *Karzicon's very own Kustom A-arms, completely Desinged,Kut,Fabricated,Engraved and plated in house.....Ur true one stop shop for ALL METAL needs.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  THIS . Call me.

Also need price on caddy uppers and lowers wrapped in 1/4, ext. 1.25. Also just some caddy lowers prices in chrome and raw. Also want to get a price on a caprice billet grill and bumper inserts and lower trailing arms.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jan 30 2011, 12:07 AM~19735200
> *how much for one of these. also what about if instead of the impala logo you put my club logo on it. you guys did my plaques so you should have the logo. pm me the prices. thanks. im looking foward to doing more business with you just like i have in the past. you guys have always been great to deal with.
> *


These are $100 and instock
your club logo and for anyone that has done business with us in the past can also get there Club Logo for $100 we do have it in our system and we have blanks in stock for that reason.

Let me know if we can make one for you and thanks for your patrobage to out little business.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> > Finsihed Parts
> > Estrella your parts even though its tough to keep you happy we will never give customers a less than bad ass product here are the parts I was supposed to ship I will try and ship next week with you handle bars, and sproket
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Jan 30 2011, 12:16 PM~19737242
> *  THIS . Call me.
> 
> Also need price on caddy uppers and lowers wrapped in 1/4, ext. 1.25. Also just some caddy lowers prices in chrome and raw. Also want to get a price on a caprice billet grill and bumper inserts and lower trailing arms.
> *


we can do those but they will not hold up to what you guys do over there. You planning on clwnin you have to get something like these so they can hold up. they are boxed in 1/4" on top and 1/4" on bottom Gusset's are welded inside to reienforce the stress areas for you guys over there. The designs are not as Krazy but they are very functional and look better than Stock molded.

Let em knw we can design yours this week and start cutting them once your approve the design. PM me with Ideas or pictures of your car


----------



## westtexasshotcalla (Jan 29, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PLaques cut will cut more this week
Thanks for the orders they will be done on time and as beutiful as we always make our products. 









Ladies First off to engraving and plating









Tony more of your parts ready for will all be ready for pic up on the 12th when you coem down to the show thanks for keeping us in your vendor list.


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

ttt! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

ANY PICS OF MY RIMS MANDO.


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo the pedals and the medallion look good thx cant wait to see the rest :wow:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Jan 30 2011, 06:46 PM~19739869
> *ANY PICS OF MY RIMS MANDO.
> *


I'll post later this week I'm on the road until wednsday all the parts are done.


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 30 2011, 01:25 PM~19737586
> *Maybe we are just both ruffled a little by the way business went with the other guy that is know out of the picture. We are packaging these up and will get to you next week. We are taking orders once you get your stuff let me now what ele we can do for you.
> *


that sounds good!!!!!!!! i got a 16iner i'm looking to get parts for we'll talk more bout it


----------



## jrok357 (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 30 2011, 03:22 PM~19737574
> *These are $100 and instock
> your club logo and for anyone that has done business with us in the past can also get there Club Logo for $100 we do have it in our system and we have blanks in stock for that reason.
> 
> ...


i do want 1 but i also want a few pendents and i might need a couple more plaques. let me talk to the guys and as soon as i know what i want i will let you know so you can give me a price on everything together.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Excellent work as always Mando :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 30 2011, 11:49 PM~19737709
> *PLaques cut will cut more this week
> Thanks for the orders they will be done on time and as beutiful as we always make our products.
> 
> ...


I'm coming out Friday night. I'll be there around 7PM and will be setting up early at the show. I definitely will want to cut more parts that weekend both for my own projects and for inventory


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

good prices


----------



## lafamilia66 (Apr 13, 2007)

quick question. can you guys make a hood ornamant for a 78 caprice in the shape of the Autobots symbol?


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> PLaques cut will cut more this week
> Thanks for the orders they will be done on time and as beutiful as we always make our products.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Can I get some information on my Smooth~N~Low plaque I ordered. I was told it was shipped on the 1/17/11 and have not gotten it yet thanks.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Feb 1 2011, 08:57 AM~19755179
> *Can I get some information on my Smooth~N~Low plaque I ordered.  I was told it was shipped on the 1/17/11 and have not gotten it yet thanks.
> *


I'll pm you a tracking # later today whne I get into the office


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

was up Mando. it was good seeing you guys this week. Damn, now i'm all anxious to see the car done.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

wats up bro how is my dumps comeing along


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Chop Top_@Feb 2 2011, 07:34 PM~19771176
> *wats up bro how is my dumps comeing along
> *


they are done I posted them Monday back a few pages. I will ship next week just got back into town and need to catch up.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 3 2011, 11:21 PM~19784053
> *they are done I posted them Monday back a few pages. I will ship next week just got back into town and need to catch up.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks mando


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Waiting on you....


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Feb 4 2011, 10:55 PM~19792608
> *Waiting on you....
> *


I don't have my phone I'll get it back on Moday. I will be back up north on Tuesday Your parts are in my office up north. Talk to you monday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> > PLaques cut will cut more this week
> > Thanks for the orders they will be done on time and as beutiful as we always make our products.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## elmichoacano72 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey mando it's me Juan from Fresno just wondering about by grill


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Plaques Finished ready for customers
Huey your plaque is ready 2 more weeks for your grill








John your plaques are ready I will ship them next week don't hold me to Monday but I will try









To our European customer Waiting onthe Engraved plaque only will have next friday thanks for being patient with us









Pendents fro Nothing else matters I will ship these witht the plaque that's been done on Monday for you guy's. Let me know when you are ready for more. the Prez pendent is bigger I don't know why the picture looks the same.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Distinct Impresions order ready to ship on Monday








Low mentality your stuff is ready we will ship it early next week








5ft Jumbo Plaques for Goodtimes thanks for the order 








Los angeles Familia Plaques are ready








Last but not least Troy your Plaques are ready 11 engraeved 9 chrome or gold Pendents comming next week


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Bike parts also ready now

Andres from Yuma your TNT bike parts are ready 









Celias Evil ways parts ready
















Last of stripper bike parts ready to ship


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

looking good


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 12:17 PM~19793440
> *Bike parts also ready now
> 
> Andres from Yuma your TNT bike parts are ready
> ...


Everything looks great Mando


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 10:07 AM~19793411
> *Plaques Finished ready for customers
> Huey your plaque is ready 2 more weeks for your grill
> 
> ...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T for mando


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 5 2011, 05:13 AM~19793626
> *Everything looks great Mando
> *


Thanks Tony All your kick stands and other parts are all fabed now I will post up tongith when I post up the cut plaques we did this week going to plating.


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

MANDO MY RIMS LOOK BAD ASS,AND IM READY FOR MY NEXT ORDER :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Feb 5 2011, 12:00 PM~19795013
> *MANDO MY RIMS LOOK BAD ASS,AND IM READY FOR MY NEXT ORDER :biggrin:
> *


Cool do you want me to ship the stuff or Hold it here witht he rest of your stuff


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Wut up Mando, any designs yet?


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

looks good mondo keep up the good work i want some parts made like that for my godson thx


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up Mando. Can you let me know how much for 5 chrome pendants and 1 gold one (Low For Show) smaller than the ones you have there. I will deposit money Monday morning thanks bro... KARZICON :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 5 2011, 03:15 PM~19796039
> *Wut up Mando, any designs yet?
> *


Monday for sure and we will cut teh arms in the same week


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by matthew64_@Feb 5 2011, 04:51 PM~19796514
> *What's up Mando. Can you let me know how much for 5 chrome pendants and 1 gold one (Low For Show) smaller than the ones you have there. I will deposit money Monday morning thanks bro... KARZICON :biggrin:
> *


PM'd


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 06:01 PM~19796555
> *Monday for sure and we will cut teh arms in the same week
> *


cool, thanks homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ANY TRACKING # YET


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 5 2011, 06:27 PM~19796988
> *ANY TRACKING # YET
> *


1ZR2157V0399888446

UPS sorry for the dealy my brother shipped from L.A. and he had the info


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

A KarzIcon employee.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 5 2011, 08:37 PM~19797770
> *A KarzIcon employee.
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Albert thnks for stoppng by. You going to the show this weekend.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 10:45 PM~19798674
> *Whats up Albert thnks for stoppng by. You going to the show this weekend.
> *



I'm working graveyard, so I might be a little late, but I'll be there.
Save me a spot. 
Can you PM me a price for a 4 switch panel, simuluar to this?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 5 2011, 09:22 PM~19794832
> *Thanks Tony All your kick stands and other parts are all fabed now I will post up tongith when I post up the cut plaques we did this week going to plating.
> *


Nice. I can't wait to see those. Kickstands are a piece nobody has ever really done as a custom faced part, I dont know why but I plan to make more later on.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 6 2011, 12:36 AM~19799259
> *I'm working graveyard, so I might be a little late, but I'll be there.
> Save me a spot.
> Can you PM me a price for a 4 switch panel, simuluar to this?
> ...


That is a really nice switch plate made by a guy in bay area I think. I won't copy that but we can make a nicer plate then what we keep. Our stock is used for the guy's that want an affordable piece that looks good in there car. If you want something stepped up come by the shop and I can get you a price. Thanks Albert


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 6 2011, 09:11 AM~19800212
> *Nice. I can't wait to see those.  Kickstands are a piece nobody has ever really done as a custom faced part, I dont know why but I plan to make more later on.
> *


Well here you go more parts we finshed for you.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Huey Grill insert









Plaque for inland empire club









Elmo Forks for Colorado can't wait for the rest of the order for this bike









RollerZ Bike Plaques









The Start of a Really nice Monte steering wheel we will finish this week to Engrave and 2 tone


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 6 2011, 11:33 PM~19802072
> *Well here you go more parts we finshed for you.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. high quality as always.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 6 2011, 01:37 PM~19802120
> *Huey Grill insert
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: THANX MANDO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Thanks Mando


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

how much for only 1 plaque made?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by michale_400000_@Feb 6 2011, 05:54 PM~19803577
> *how much for only 1 plaque made?
> *


$100


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

do you make wheel chips?


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mando any word on the horn button yet bro..hows the pendants coming along?


----------



## elmichoacano72 (Mar 9, 2009)

hey mando its me Juan from fresno , waiting on my grill for my 72 monte carlo, give me a call 559-367-8592


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elmichoacano72_@Feb 7 2011, 10:53 AM~19808393
> *hey mando its me Juan from fresno , waiting on my grill for my 72 monte carlo, give me a call 559-367-8592
> *


What up Juan I'll call you alter tonight I'm traveling up north in a little bit.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 7 2011, 08:24 AM~19807338
> *Mando any word on the horn button yet bro..hows the pendants coming along?
> *


PM'd designs let me know how to proceed


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Feb 6 2011, 11:02 PM~19805877
> *do you make wheel chips?
> *


We have but we are not making them right now. it takes too long for us to change our tip in order to make it small enough so we would only do it for large orders.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jan 13 2011, 08:17 PM~19589843
> *Grill for a monte from Texas Sam let me know what you think so I can send it for plating
> 
> 
> ...


NICEE! U got any pics of Caprice grills?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo ill send the money tomarrow thx for everything. hey are u goin to our wedding this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

mondo i sent the money paypal you should have it already :cheesy:


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

mando ur pm box is full......just wondering where we are at with shipping the parts out?? get back to me thanks mando


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jessen4697_@Feb 8 2011, 11:42 AM~19818329
> *mondo i sent the money paypal you should have it already :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Have send the grill and the other little things yet?


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey fabian its jesus i was wonderin if you sent my pendant to me yet the arizona pride one thx


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

CLEAR YOUR BOX MONDO I GOT TO GET AT YOU


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@Feb 9 2011, 07:45 AM~19825697
> *Have send the grill and the other little things yet?
> *


stuff is all ready will ship monday out in L.A. until friday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Feb 8 2011, 01:06 PM~19818991
> *mando ur pm box is full......just wondering where we are at with shipping the parts out?? get back to me thanks mando
> *


shipped some monday you might receive today. I dropped off knockoff's and crank at platters hope to have next week.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 9 2011, 06:27 PM~19830417
> *CLEAR YOUR BOX MONDO I GOT TO GET AT YOU
> *


I clear it every 3day'ssorry I get alot of PM's


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 10 2011, 01:43 AM~19833916
> *stuff is all ready will ship monday out in L.A. until friday
> *


Thanks mando


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Feb 9 2009, 03:22 PM~12951960
> *Now that we are doing so much work we can pass along our savings to the customer with these new prices for 2011. all car Club plaques from 155 to 100 each Chrome  and still 3/6th steel 14" width by 10" tall, Bike plaques 10" wide by 8" tall, Pendents up to 6" wide.
> 
> Car club plaques Chrome $100
> ...


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

mando just got my dump thank there bad ass i hit u up soon im going to need more parts thanks


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Payment sent MANDO


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PLaques and parts for customers 
just waiting on parts back from chrome to ship Thanks for being patient will be worth the wait

















New Order going to chrome now didn't get them all in the picture but they are there thanks for the order









order going to chrome will have them for you next friday to ship Thanks









Here are your Jus ridin Plaque going to plating right away thanks for the order









Thanks Nasario and Sergio from staying with me on all your Car Plaque needs. I will have them at the show this weekend to deliver to you.








new Plaque for midwest going to engraving








Juan your topper I will start your Trike parts next have alot of bike parts to do this weekend


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Feb 11 2011, 03:09 AM~19842884
> *Payment sent MANDO
> *


Thanks just waiting on this last Plaque from Plating and I will ship to you


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

WAS UP BRO LOOKING FOR A CUSTOM GRILL MADE FOR AN 80 MONTE NEED A PRICE AND ALSO WANTED 2 KNOW IF U NEED THE ORIGINAL ONE TO MAKE IT THANKS U CAN JUST PM ME...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Whats the word Mando.. how much down you want me to put, you never told me brother..


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 11 2011, 05:33 PM~19844003
> *Thanks just waiting on this last Plaque from Plating and I will ship to you
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 BADASS


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 11 2011, 10:08 AM~19844237
> *Whats the word Mando.. how much down you want me to put, you never told me brother..
> *


we taek 50% to start and the other 50% when it goes to plating


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Whats the word homie


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 10 2011, 01:45 AM~19833921
> *shipped some monday you might receive today. I dropped off knockoff's and crank at platters hope to have next week.
> *


hey mando THANKS ALOT for coming through...... you have restored my faith.....LOL received the parts yesturday ....again thanks alot and looking forward to getting the rest of the parts...ur a man of ur word


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

payment sent bro


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> > PLaques cut will cut more this week
> > Thanks for the orders they will be done on time and as beutiful as we always make our products.
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KrazyKutting_@Mar 4 2009, 11:46 AM~13178298
> *Here are the latest plaques we just got done. Unity plaques 11 were some clean ass plaques that we want to offer to more and more clubs. Engraving looks like jewelry and helps set off the plaques.
> 
> 
> ...


How much to send you my IDENTITY plaque to get engraved and 2 toned like these unity plaques?? :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

SUP MANDO GET AT ME BOR JUST PM U :biggrin: TTT


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

Whats up mando any updates my hood ornament?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridin82_@Feb 13 2011, 12:29 AM~19856316
> *Whats up mando any updates my hood ornament?
> *


you mean this one. just got it in let me know when your comming for it we are working from 8am until 8 PM right now daily


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Bike plaques ready to ship Monday got the payment thanks Homie will ship early monday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Jessie here they come parts should be getting here every week now so we can start putting your bike together.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 12 2011, 12:51 PM~19852585
> *payment sent bro
> *


Got it I'll get with you on the horn buttons this week let me make the one first.
Thanks for the orer we will cut all your pendents by tuesday maybe monday.

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Feb 12 2011, 05:20 PM~19853703
> *What would it cost me to send my Identity plaque back to you to engrave it?
> *


PM'd


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

SUP MANDO GET AT ME BOR JUST PM U :biggrin: TTT


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

hey i hit ya'll up for some plaquessent deposit and been waitin on ya'll to hit me back to get tha design ya'll came up wiw but no one will call or msg back pls hit me up thanx


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdoethebrown1_@Feb 13 2011, 06:04 PM~19860328
> *hey i hit ya'll up for some plaquessent deposit and been waitin on ya'll to hit me back to get tha design ya'll came up wiw but no one will call or msg back pls hit me up thanx
> *


Seriously Bro. I've Pm's back and forth with you we were at a show this weekend you placed your order on thursday the Plaque is a new design that I got you Ideas on Friday ???? I don't get it Please help me understand


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Feb 13 2011, 05:08 PM~19859829
> *SUP MANDO GET AT ME BOR JUST PM U :biggrin: TTT
> *


orer si on the list I'll get it cut this week


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Sup Mando?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is some of the work we need to get done by Wed and we will 

Items	Description	Qty	Designed	Bebe	Roger	Cut 
1.	Kaos Pendents	2 
2	For Life Plaques	4 
3.	For Life no Leg Plaque	1 
4.	Goofy Steering Wheel	1 
5	Tru Familia Plaque	1 
6	Tru Familia Pendents	4 
7	Ariza Pendents	2 
8	Identity Pendents	5 
9	51/50 Pendents	10 
10	51/50 horn button	1 
11	Truestyle CC Plaque	1 
12	Lifes Pleasure Plaques 
13	Straight dipp'n plaques 
14	Firme Larger Plaque	1 chrome engraved	
15	Handle Bars for Jessie Tribal	Chrome
16	Forks fro Jessie Tribal	Chrome
17	Crown for Jessie Tribal	Chrome
18	Sproket for Jessie Tribal	Chrome
19	Pocket Change Plaque	1 2 tone engraved	
20	Oldsmobile backplates	2 2 toned engraved	
21	Evil threat pendents	1 
22	Centenario Wheels	3 
23	switch plate for 64	1 
24	dash pieces for 64	1 
25	Caprice Arms	1 Just Klownin 
26	Better Days Plaques	4 
If you are not on the list yet do not worry we will get you on the back 1/2 of the week


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 13 2011, 08:22 PM~19861661
> *Sup Mando?
> *


whats up bro how you been


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

My bad homie, fabian told me he get back to me n show me what yall came up wit . im jus anxious to chk out what tha plaque will look like that's all, seen all tha good work that's been posted can't wait to see mine. Thanx


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdoethebrown1_@Feb 13 2011, 08:29 PM~19861748
> *My bad homie, fabian told me he get back to me n show me what yall came up wit . im jus anxious to chk out what tha plaque will look like that's all, seen all tha good work that's been posted can't wait to see mine. Thanx
> *


Thanks Bro we will have your design Monday Fabian didn't tell me he told you he would get it the same day and I didn't get him the E-mail you send me I have it now. Thanks for understanding we are 100% on it


----------



## junnbug (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 13 2011, 09:24 PM~19861689
> *Here is some of the work we need to get done by Wed and we will
> 
> Items	Description	Qty	Designed	Bebe	Roger	Cut
> ...


Say mando its me Junior from midland Tx. Need to know whats up so I can place another order. Call me you have my digits!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

The Arms are already turned in to your engraver.

As for teh Driveline and Springs those are to be ready by Friday The list posted has nothing to do with car parts that's just the Cut parts we do we haev another list for paint, and car parts we are doing this week. You have been really the customer that has done the most business with us so know that we are here for you . I'll call you tomorrow.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Pendents ordered by Troy we like the big orders but if you look back we are doing the ones and two's also.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 13 2011, 08:20 PM~19861631
> *orer si on the list I'll get it cut this week
> *


thanks mando ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey mando thanks for Takeing care of my boys saturday. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Feb 13 2011, 10:57 PM~19863359
> *Hey mando thanks for Takeing care of my boys saturday. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for comming b the shop let me know if you guy's ever need any cutting we are turning things around a lot faster now.

Thanks again let me know what the next show is


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

MANDO THANKS FOR HELPING MY BOYS GET THAT HITCH PUT BACK TOGETHER,THANK YOU. AND IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW BRO, EVEN THO YOU DIDN'T HAVE NO LINCOLN PARTS BUT THATS COOL CAUSE ALL THE HOMIE GOT SOME NICE PARTS FROM YOU MANDO, ONE MORE QUESTION HOW MUCH FOR A MONSTER PLAQUE CHROME LET ME KNOW MANDO, THANKS AGIAN RICK FROM DESERT DREAMS C.C.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 13 2011, 08:26 PM~19861714
> *whats up bro how you been
> *


good and you?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rick80_@Feb 13 2011, 11:26 PM~19863627
> *MANDO THANKS FOR HELPING MY BOYS GET THAT HITCH PUT BACK TOGETHER,THANK YOU. AND IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU AT THE SHOW BRO, EVEN THO YOU DIDN'T HAVE NO LINCOLN PARTS BUT THATS COOL CAUSE ALL THE HOMIE GOT SOME NICE PARTS FROM YOU MANDO, ONE MORE QUESTION HOW MUCH FOR A MONSTER PLAQUE CHROME LET ME KNOW MANDO, THANKS AGIAN RICK FROM DESERT DREAMS C.C.
> *


Cool they just dropped off one of your homies car today also and we will have lincoln parts real soon I Promise. as for the monster plaque what size and I'll PM you a price. If anyone has any issues with any parts let me know they shouldn't but you never know. Thanks again you guy's have been with us through our tough times and it will never be forgotten by me. Any of your homies ever have an issue around our area feel free to call bro.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CPT BOY_@Feb 13 2011, 11:38 PM~19863780
> *good and you?
> *


Not to bad things are looking up here


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

mondo the rims look sick thx cant wait :wow:


----------



## Rick80 (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 14 2011, 01:25 AM~19864228
> *Cool they just dropped off one of your homies car today also and we will have lincoln parts real soon I Promise.  as for the monster plaque what size and I'll PM you a price. If anyone has any issues with any parts let me know they shouldn't but you never know. Thanks again you guy's have been with us through our tough times and it will never be forgotten by me. Any of your homies ever have an issue around our area feel free to call bro.
> *


  COOL MANDO THANKS, AND ABOUT THAT MONSTER PLAQUE I'LL GET WITH THE HOMIES AND WE WILL LET YOU KNOW. AND I NEED A 4 HOLE SWITCH PLATE WITH LINCOLN LOGO AND SWITCH EXTENTIONS PLEASE AND SOME WHEEL CHIPS IF YOU CAN, THANK YOU MANDO....


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 13 2011, 08:24 PM~19861689
> *Here is some of the work we need to get done by Wed and we will
> 
> Items	Description	Qty	Designed	Bebe	Roger	Cut
> ...


GOOD SHIT HOMIE YALL ON TOP THE GAME


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

was up mando..........how's everything looking out there. looks like you guys are hella busy.


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks alot mondo ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Feb 14 2011, 12:22 PM~19867199
> *was up mando..........how's everything looking out there. looks like you guys are hella busy.
> *


Were doing OK. this work is not much though it will all be done by wednsday. I got my wife her roses already so we will be cutting until were done.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 14 2011, 04:36 PM~19868637
> * I got my wife her roses already so we will be cutting until were done.
> *


LOL


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 13 2011, 10:19 AM~19858086
> *you mean this one. just got it in let me know when your comming for it we are working from 8am until 8 PM right now daily
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Oh damn that is BAD ASS, ok i'll let you know when i head out that way


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Mondo I resnt tha pic


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdoethebrown1_@Feb 14 2011, 07:30 PM~19870757
> *Hey Mondo I resnt tha pic
> *


Thank you I'll get you the design hopefully tonight


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Unity Plaques we cut these first to get them started engravign others will be cut tomorrow


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YOU SENT THAT OUT YET MANDO


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

^^^^^^ I know this cat!!!^^^^^^^  

Hey Bro, good to meet you at the Yuma show!!! Appreciate the talk we had and also, Make it 10 Pendants!!! Talked to the fellas and they already gave me cash!!!
I didnt see you after the show cuz I proceeded to the after party where they were serving $1 Budlites!!! Then it was on !!! then lites out!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

LUNA U GET MY PM


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 13 2011, 08:24 PM~19861689
> *Here is some of the work we need to get done by Wed and we will
> 
> Items	Description	Qty	Designed	Bebe	Roger	Cut
> ...



:h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 15 2011, 01:46 AM~19872785
> *^^^^^^ I know this cat!!!^^^^^^^
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Feb 14 2011, 10:46 PM~19872785
> *^^^^^^ I know this cat!!!^^^^^^^
> 
> Hey Bro, good to meet you at the Yuma show!!! Appreciate the talk we had and also, Make it 10 Pendants!!! Talked to the fellas and they already gave me cash!!!
> ...


OK will do I'm cutting pendents tomorrow


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Hows that Supreme CC re-design comming along, Mando?


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo its me jesus i was wonderin if you got those pics for me to show my godson thx


----------



## elmichoacano72 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey Mando its juan out of Fresno any word on the grill for my Monte Carlo give me a call 559-367-8592 thanks


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 14 2011, 03:36 PM~19868637
> *Were doing OK. this work is not much though it will all be done by wednsday. I got my wife her roses already so we will be cutting until were done.
> *


got to keep the wife happy othewise she will not let you play with all those nice toys you have.

hows the car coming along. can't wait to see that roof finished :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Feb 15 2011, 06:41 PM~19878816
> *Hows that Supreme CC re-design comming along, Mando?
> *


I'll send the design to you today


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

[I need to get a price on 4 bullet engraved pump motor ends in all chrome for black magic pumps, also 2 just in chrome. Thanks mando.</span>RFFR EPT Chapter[/SIZE]


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KrAzY KrAkR_@Feb 16 2011, 03:02 PM~19885631
> *[I need to get a price on 4 bullet engraved pump motor ends in all chrome for black magic pumps, also 2 just in chrome. Thanks mando.</span>RFFR EPT Chapter[/SIZE]
> *


PM'd prices


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elmichoacano72_@Feb 16 2011, 04:16 AM~19882238
> *Hey Mando its juan out of Fresno any word on the grill for my Monte Carlo give me a call 559-367-8592 thanks
> *


Tried calling will try again tomorrow


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More plaques cut out today


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessen4697_@Feb 15 2011, 08:27 PM~19879838
> *hey mondo its me jesus i was wonderin if you got those pics for me to show my godson thx
> *


here are the designs let me know if they are OK and we'll cut them out this week for you


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Wuzup homies tha club liked tha design u made for me so need u to pm me a price list on all options asap so i cn get tha order in should b a 10 item or more order glide in lows out of fresno ca thanx


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Feb 16 2011, 09:45 PM~19889190
> *Wuzup homies tha club liked tha design u made for me so need u to pm me a price list on all options asap so i cn get tha order in should b a 10 item or more order glide in lows out of fresno ca thanx
> *


Cool I'll pm you in a bit. Thanks for the Biz.


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo love the designes my godson is gonna trip win he sees them, thanx your doin a kick ass job on all the parts i asked for thx again.watch out everyone mondo gonna take over the world what u think of that. :wow:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessen4697_@Feb 16 2011, 10:20 PM~19889527
> *hey mondo love the designes my godson is gonna trip win he sees them, thanx your doin a kick ass job on all the parts i asked for thx again.watch out everyone mondo gonna take over the world what u think of that. :wow:
> *


Thanks Jessie we are cutting today so we can fab tomorrow and send to chrome


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Cut Plaques and Pendents More comming today and Tomorrow


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo thx i appreciate everything your doin for me will keep doin business until my troka ic complete :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Feb 15 2011, 01:40 AM~19872728
> *YOU SENT THAT OUT YET MANDO
> *


?????????????????????


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey iwas jus checkin out how its goin on my plaques LIFES PLEASURES hit me back whn u get a chance, thanx homie


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

WHATS UP MANDO  THANKS 4 LETTING US STAY AT UR HOUSE :biggrin: 
(NO CRIME ,NO RAIN ) LOL :biggrin: 
AN HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET (HEAVY HITTERS) PARTS DONE SOON


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 19 2011, 08:33 PM~19912821
> *WHATS UP MANDO   THANKS 4 LETTING US STAY AT UR HOUSE  :biggrin:
> (NO CRIME ,NO RAIN ) LOL  :biggrin:
> AN HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET (HEAVY HITTERS) PARTS DONE  SOON
> *


 :0 :wow: ttt


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

how much for 1 like the one that is engraved that says hate it or love it??


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 19 2011, 08:33 PM~19912821
> *WHATS UP MANDO   THANKS 4 LETTING US STAY AT UR HOUSE  :biggrin:
> (NO CRIME ,NO RAIN ) LOL  :biggrin:
> AN HOPEFULLY WE CAN GET (HEAVY HITTERS) PARTS DONE  SOON
> *


Thanks for comming down I had a good time. Don't worry about the work you guy's need we'll get right on the car and design the parts you need ealry march.

Thanks again and Realy it doesn't rain in Yuma and there is hardly any crime


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Mando, just wonderin if you got my pm about the Impala trim?? Thanks Bro!


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Sup mando have u shipped my stuff yet?


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

*What Up Mando, Had Johnny work on some additional plaques i ordered last year but never followed thru, gonna need 7 plaques done. PM with a quote. Here's a pic of the plaque but your's should come with no autographs..lol*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CowboysLife C.C._@Feb 21 2011, 04:21 PM~19925343
> *What Up Mando, Had Johnny work on some additional plaques i ordered last year but never followed thru, gonna need 7 plaques done. PM with a quote. Here's a pic of the plaque but your's should come with no autographs..lol
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your request I'll Pm you. We have your plaques on file all aluminum witht he Letters steel. no Problem.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@Feb 21 2011, 02:33 PM~19924557
> *Sup mando have u shipped my stuff yet?
> *


not yet bro I'll pm you on the power ball screws


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is your final plque shipping to europe tomorrow with the rest of your order thanks for your patience you will love your plaques








2 plaques shipping tomorrow also ready








John here are your pendents need your adress to ship tomorrow








here is an old pendent we owed a customer from whne Johnny was making his empty promises ready to ship adress on box


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Vicaramos here are your nockoff's for your trike. waiting on more parts next week i'll ship these tomorrow








Chosen Few repeat customer thanks for trusting us again quick turn around 








New order ready to ship hopefully we get more from the San Jose area


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

tttt :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for the order shipping tomorrow








Jose here's the first pendents other comming soon








Juan her's your topper bike parts being designed this week


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

pm me on wut u need to we need for u to make 3 plakas


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 21 2011, 06:36 PM~19926465
> *not yet bro I'll pm you on the power ball screws
> *


10/4


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

whats the pice on 5 plakas


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

BLVD Rollers Plaques Bike Plaques and Pendents going to plating and oldsmobile back plates going to engraving








Lifes Pleasure and For Life Plaques going to do layovers today for the banners








True Familia Pendents going to Plating









We have alot more to cut daily so we will be posting daily


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Feb 22 2011, 02:17 PM~19933854
> *whats the pice on 5 plakas
> *


PM'd price


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Feb 22 2011, 09:04 AM~19931834
> *pm me on wut u need to we need for u to make 3 plakas
> *


Sent Qoute


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> /5ft Jumbo Plaques for Goodtimes thanks for the order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

Yo mando I been trying to get a hold of I'm trying to get sum plakes its there any other form to send u the desing?? I wanna start n them plakes as soon as possible thanx for ur time


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

Yo mando I been trying to get a hold of I'm trying to get sum plakes its there any other form to send u the desing?? I wanna start n them plakes as soon as possible thanx for ur time


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Feb 22 2011, 09:54 PM~19937943
> *Yo mando I been trying to get a hold of I'm trying to get sum plakes its there any other form to send u the desing?? I wanna start n them plakes as soon as possible thanx for ur time
> *


PM'd


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Impala rear view mirrors available now from Stock. we will soon have cadillac,Monte, and Caprice mirrors also. this one is for a customer.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> > /5ft Jumbo Plaques for Goodtimes thanks for the order
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 23 2011, 09:00 AM~19938457
> *Impala rear view mirrors available now from Stock. we will soon have cadillac,Monte, and Caprice mirrors also. this one is for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...


Those are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 22 2011, 11:00 PM~19938457
> *Impala rear view mirrors available now from Stock. we will soon have cadillac,Monte, and Caprice mirrors also. this one is for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 22 2011, 11:00 PM~19938457
> *Impala rear view mirrors available now from Stock. we will soon have cadillac,Monte, and Caprice mirrors also. this one is for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: this would look good in my car :biggrin:


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey Mando. Dont bother sending me that design. I've decided to go a different route. Check your email & get back to me. Thanks Bro!


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 23 2011, 03:00 AM~19938457
> *Impala rear view mirrors available now from Stock. we will soon have cadillac,Monte, and Caprice mirrors also. this one is for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...



CAN YOU MAKE A CADDY ONE..... :biggrin:


----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

OOOOOP JUST SAW THE PICTURE DIDNT EVEN READ THAT YOU WILL A CADDY SOON.....


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

how much for custom made a-arms for a 74 monte? uppers and lowers. i have the bushing covers already from you.also maybe price for custom upper and lower trailing arms. thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Feb 23 2011, 11:37 AM~19941308
> *Hey Mando. Dont bother sending me that design. I've decided to go a different route. Check your email & get back to me. Thanks Bro!
> *


I edited because I needed to make sure no one thoght we were screwing anyone. Your design was done even though you didn't give a deposit which everyone on here knows that i never do. i didn't get time to sedn it and i am very sorry about that. I didn't think you were in a rush usually people give me a deposit when they want to place and order here is your design whoever is making your plaque can copy it . Again I wish I had your business but I understand you have found another route. Good luck with that we are here if you ever need us.

Thanks again


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup mando hey bro i need to order 2 United Dreams plaques.......hit me up!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Straight Dippn Plaques cut and going to chrome. Damn Chrome shop is going to be busy this month. we've taken 3 truck loads this week alone.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

1 more Street Dreamz Plaque added to complete the last order Do I ship the rest of the Plaques or wait for this one? Just Chrome I'll have back by next friday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Bunch of Bike Rims going to be fabbed 1 for Texas ecian style bike with centenarios for Rims Trike and the Others for another trike for Evil ways from up north


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 23 2011, 07:26 PM~19944714
> *sup mando hey bro i need to order 2 United Dreams plaques.......hit me up!!
> *


Cool come by the shop if you'd like. so we can cut them this week for you.

Thanks for choosing us we know there are others out there and we do appreciate that people are choosing us.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 23 2011, 01:00 AM~19938457
> *Impala rear view mirrors available now from Stock. we will soon have cadillac,Monte, and Caprice mirrors also. this one is for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...


a cadilllac with the big v and crest would be fine for me! What do these run ?


----------



## BIG_JAE (Oct 11, 2006)

do you cut plaques that have the "cast" look? gracias


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

> Vicaramos here are your nockoff's for your trike. waiting on more parts next week i'll ship these tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_JAE_@Feb 24 2011, 11:38 AM~19950159
> *do you cut plaques that have the "cast" look? gracias
> *


we have for crowd before they take alittle longer for us we ball mill the ribbon. PM me if you are interested lead time would be 6 weeks


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mando how the horn button coming along


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Sup Mando, what's the word on the order? Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 24 2011, 05:04 PM~19952644
> *Sup Mando, what's the word on the order? Thanks
> *


PM'ing design right now


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Jose Car Frame is getting painted full undercarriage is off at chrome shop and the Belly and firewall are being doen up will be ready for you on time for your show.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Was wondering if u could give me prices on them items I p/m'd u on? Please let me know mando Thanking u in advance


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 24 2011, 05:51 PM~19953013
> *Jose Car Frame is getting painted full undercarriage is off at chrome shop and the Belly and firewall are being doen up will be ready for you on time for your show.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 23 2011, 11:12 PM~19947149
> *Bunch of Bike Rims going to be fabbed 1 for Texas ecian style bike with centenarios for Rims Trike and the Others for another trike for Evil ways from up north
> 
> 
> ...


MANDO THOSE RIMS ARE LOOKING BAD ASS, HAVE YOU STARTED ON THE OTHER PARTS.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalicious_@Feb 24 2011, 07:38 PM~19953888
> *MANDO THOSE RIMS ARE LOOKING BAD ASS, HAVE YOU STARTED ON THE OTHER PARTS.
> *


Yes the eagle forks are kind of done and the Peddles are done already. I'll send pics to your phone for approval and the rims are going to look real good they took 1 hour each to cut


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 24 2011, 11:34 AM~19950135
> *a cadilllac with the big v and crest would be fine for me! What do these run ?
> *


we are onn your grill next week. I tried to PM you it was full ?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Feb 24 2011, 06:16 PM~19953257
> *Was wondering if u could give me prices on them items I p/m'd u on? Please let me know mando Thanking u in advance
> *


pm'd you with new prices. your other order is also in process.

Thanks


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

any word on the desing yet mando?? I send it to u since wendsday?? let me know if u got it so I can send u the money thank


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 25 2011, 10:36 AM~19957865
> *we are onn your grill next week. I tried to PM you it was full ?
> *


no rush on it, Cleared my box... still gotta take off the bottom vents to send.


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

On the way to YUMA....only 2hrs away, YEAH RIGHT 


!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mismoloko_@Feb 25 2011, 09:13 AM~19958114
> *any word on the desing yet mando?? I send it to u since wendsday?? let me know if u got it so I can send u the money thank
> *


No i didn't get it try again please [email protected]


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Feb 25 2011, 02:05 PM~19959939
> *On the way to YUMA....only 2hrs away, YEAH RIGHT
> !!!!
> 
> ...


everything is 2 hours away from somehwere


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Deposit for trailing arms sent, let me know wasup.
Thanks again homie!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 25 2011, 03:14 PM~19960330
> *Deposit for trailing arms sent, let me know wasup.
> Thanks again homie!!
> *


Got it and were on it we will follow the same look as your front arms I'll design early next week
Thanks again for your business


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Alot of people had asked and heres a picture of what our replica of the casted plaques can look like


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

I had the your email wrong lol sorry. I send it to the rite one now lol thankz let me know so I can send u the money sorry again


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

whats up MANDO


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 24 2011, 02:09 AM~19947130
> *1 more Street Dreamz Plaque added to complete the last order Do I ship the rest of the Plaques or wait for this one? Just Chrome I'll have back by next friday
> 
> 
> ...


yea its kewl, can wait for it.


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 25 2011, 01:49 PM~19960194
> *everything is 2 hours away from somehwere
> *


But at least I got to see the BADASS SHOP, and a sneak peak at some of your projects!!!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Feb 25 2011, 10:05 PM~19963224
> *But at least I got to see the BADASS SHOP, and a sneak peak at some of your projects!!!
> *


CLEAN BADD ASS SHOP  I WAS IMPRESED


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by globalwarming_@Feb 25 2011, 05:46 PM~19961323
> *whats up MANDO
> *


what's up bro hows you car comming


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Feb 25 2011, 10:05 PM~19963224
> *But at least I got to see the BADASS SHOP, and a sneak peak at some of your projects!!!
> *


Thanks Bro your car is in good hands Time to get it done. Your truip will be well worth it


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CowboysLife C.C._@Feb 21 2011, 04:21 PM~19925343
> *What Up Mando, Had Johnny work on some additional plaques i ordered last year but never followed thru, gonna need 7 plaques done. PM with a quote. Here's a pic of the plaque but your's should come with no autographs..lol
> 
> 
> ...


Cut and ready to start plating after we fab fastners. Thanks for doing business with us we really appreciate it.


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

was up mando. hows the suspension for the car coming along. can't wait to take a trip out there to check things out.


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 25 2011, 11:00 PM~19963688
> *what's up bro hows you car comming
> *


ITS GETTING THERE, IT SHOULD OF BEEN IN YOUR SHOP A LONG TIME AGO :happysad:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 25 2011, 10:49 PM~19963604
> *CLEAN BADD ASS SHOP   I WAS IMPRESED
> *


Thanks Doug. I'm glad you liked our shops we try our Best to run a good business. Next time you come down we'll take care of the Crime before you get here. JK


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

mr pudges63 here are your 1st parts ready to ship monday you will be very happy they look better in person. your 2nd order is being started monday i'll get you the qoute you asked for later today thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Car Club Plaques for customers ready to be delivered or Shipped. Lots more to come today


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 25 2011, 11:15 PM~19963809
> *Thanks Doug. I'm glad  you liked our shops we try our Best to run a good business. Next time you come down we'll take care of the Crime before you get here. JK
> *


FIRST IMPRESSIONS R LASTING IMPRESSIONS  AN I COULD C LEAVING MY CAR THERE AT UR SHOP 2 B WORKED ON WITH OUT HAVING 2 WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 26 2011, 10:41 AM~19965937
> *FIRST IMPRESSIONS R LASTING IMPRESSIONS   AN I COULD C LEAVING MY CAR THERE AT UR SHOP 2 B WORKED ON WITH OUT HAVING 2 WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING
> *


TTT j :biggrin:


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: REAL NICE WORK MANDO.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Some pendents ready to ship this week. Identity still working on new order for Hood emblem 
Ariza i will ship this week
5150 Working on Horn Button you asked for
Kaos will ship on monday Thanks for all you guy's ordering from Us our turn around is improved and we will keep up our commitment to the customer. There is no need for us to pretend like we are the Best we just need to be good enough for you that puts the trust in us.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Rey misterio bike parts shipping this week . the other parts are at the shop I will put them in also Order complete until your next one Thanks
















Jessie here are some of your nephews bike patrs I will have the whole order by friday of next week with alot of your other big project bike Thanks Brother for using our shop for all your lowriding needs.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

John from Klique here are your flamed bushing covers I will get your adress and ship to you this week. Let em know if you need more stuff to stay on top with your badass Lincoln


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Not trying to Show off just want to update everyone what is being done on the early part fo the week i will start posting the fab work so you guy's can stay updated on your Car parts now also. Got to love Layitlow an easy way to keep you guy's up to date and show off our work and customer service.

Check	Check 
Items	Description	Qty	Designed	Bebe	Roger	Cut 
1.	Caprice Arms	1set	OK	OK	OK Just Klownin 
2	La Gente Jumbo Los Angeles 
3.	Goofy Steering Wheel	1	OK	OK	OK wizard and dragon 
4.	51/50 horn button	1 
5	Pocket Change Plaque	1 
6	Street kings Pendents	8	OK	OK	OK 1 with Butter in ribbon 
7	Stylistics plaque 1	OK	OK	OK 
8	Stylistics pendents	2	OK	OK	OK 
9	Stylistics hood emblem	1	OK	OK	OK 
10	La Gente Plaque	1	OK	OK	OK 
11	Cowboy Life Plaques	7	OK	OK	OK	OK	Being fabbed 
12	Saldanas Plaque	1 
13	United dreams Plaques	2	OK	OK	OK 
14	Artistic dreamz Plaques 
15	Illusions Plaques 
16	Identity Licoln hood emblem OK	OK	OK with Club logo 
17	Texas Made Plaques	2	OK	OK	OK 
18	Distinct Impressions Plaques	2	OK	OK	OK President on one Vice President on the other 
19	3RD coast Ryders plaques	2 President on one Vice President on the other 
20	Street Life Plaque	1	OK	OK	OK Salinas car club with casted look 
21	Our Style Plaque	1	OK	OK	OK Texas in Ribbon 
22	Our Style Plaqs Oklahoma	? 
23	Glidden Lows Plaques	9	OK	OK	OK 7 chrome 2 2tone engraved 
24	Glidden Lows Pendents	7	OK	OK	OK 5 chrome,1 god,1 2 tone eng 
25	Glidden Lows hood emblems	3	OK	OK	OK caddy93,Caddy87,cutlass 87 
26 
27 
28 
29 
30	sissy bars angel bike 
31	chain guard angel 
32	dash pieces for 64 
33	switch plate 64 
34 
35 
36 
37


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is the Fab list if you are not on it yet you will be next week we should finish at elaast 75% of this work and the rest will move onto next week. I will try and update you guy's like this every other week so you can see where you are on the list
Fab Work week of 2/28 thru 3/7 


Item	Description	Who Helper
1	Fab front arms for Just Klowing caprice with 2 " ext on top	Roger	
2	Twist Tank rods to sent to Gold plating with acorn nuts	Jose	
3	body work and primer Belly of 64	Juan	Ernie
4	Fab centenario Wheels	Roger	
5	Fab handle bars for Jessie phoenix	Roger	
6	Fab Evil ways rims	Roger	
7	Fab Cowboy plaques	Roger	
8	Wild mint exhaust	Roger	
9	Jr castro Driveline	Jose	
10	Fab Mexican Handle bars	Jose	
11	Fab tribal Handle bars	Jose	
12	Fab Tribal Seat pan	Jose	
13	Hood emblems fab identity,Glidden lows	Jose	
14	Assemble Hyd on Royal Flush Jose	
15	Assemble Stereo system on royal Flush	Juan	Ernie
16	Assemble front end on 65	Jose	Roger
17	CNC Oldies time plaque	Enrique	
18	CNC csutoem switch plate impala console	Enrique	
19	CNC custome dash plates with template	Enrique	
20	Assemble 53 trokita suspension Brakes, and steering Jerry	
21	Stripping on Bank roll	Angelo	
22	Stripping and Royal flush Rims and Belly	Angelo	
23	Stripping on 66	Angelo	
24	Deliver all Chrome to salinas and pickup more work	Armando	
25	Pickup Hyd tank from Alberto muralist in visalia	Armando	
26 
27


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

What billet accessories are in stock.. switch plates, vents, switches, things like that. Did ya get the last Pm with Design, not sure if i pressed sent or not.. last question, Catalog so i can show my customers over here whats crackin..


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mando you kicked ass worth the wait!

Thank You from all of the BETER DAYS Family !


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

How much for bushing covers?


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo they look sick i showed my sister and her husband they cant wait till i get them thx for everything.watch out united states krazy kutting is takin over and nobody is gonna stop them. :wow:


----------



## 6klique3 (Apr 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 26 2011, 08:47 AM~19965351
> *mr pudges63 here are your 1st parts ready to ship monday you will be very happy they look better in person. your 2nd order is being started monday i'll get you the qoute you asked for later today thanks
> 
> 
> ...


The parts look great ,can't wait for the 2nd order :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

early start for the week becasue it will be a long one


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Alright Ceasar,Raul and Alberto on my way up north got to be back at the shop by wednsday night so have your stuff ready for me please. and as always you can count on your order on time here is your load going back to you everything in order and checked.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 26 2011, 06:58 PM~19968675
> *How much for bushing covers?
> *


If there for you I'll throw them in or your Custome arms order. I'll engrave them to match. they only take 4 on the uppers none on the lowers for your car.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG 61_@Feb 26 2011, 06:51 PM~19968649
> *Mando you kicked ass worth the wait!
> 
> Thank You from all of the BETER DAYS Family !
> *


Thank you from the Krazykutting family Bro. I ca't wait for you to get your plaques I liked them alot. my Brother will call you on monday to meet up with you.

Thanks again


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 26 2011, 06:44 PM~19968621
> *What billet accessories are in stock.. switch plates, vents, switches, things like that. Did ya get the last Pm with Design, not sure if i pressed sent or not..  last question, Catalog so i can show my customers over here whats crackin..
> *


We have alot of new parts sam I am on my way up north now but I will get you the info. My Brother is working on the catalog and has not yet finished it we should have it in the summer when the shows are in full force. I'll amke sure you get some. I didn't get the design though did you send it to [email protected]? Finally thnaks for working with us I know you have alot of good freinds out there and it will be nice to get more parts out that way.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessen4697_@Feb 26 2011, 09:41 PM~19969603
> *hey mondo they look sick i showed my sister and her husband they cant wait till i get them thx for everything.watch out united states krazy kutting is takin over and nobody is gonna stop them. :wow:
> *


Thanks Jessie as long as we get good customers like you we are all good it is good to do work for people that appreciate it. Kind of makes you put your heart into it more. I am having fun doing this, and what better than to make a living doing what you love.


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hell mondo i would love to go work with you doin this kind of stuff i would have a blast


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 27 2011, 04:53 PM~19973741
> *If there for you I'll throw them in or your Custome arms order. I'll engrave them to match. they only take 4 on the uppers none on the lowers for your car.
> *


:wow: :wow: yea for my arms, all I got to say is damnnnnn, Thanks homie!!! Karz icon taking over the game!!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 27 2011, 05:01 PM~19974082
> *:wow:  :wow:  yea for my arms, all I got to say is damnnnnn, Thanks homie!!! Karz icon taking over the game!!!
> *


  T T T


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Feb 26 2011, 10:41 AM~19965937
> *FIRST IMPRESSIONS R LASTING IMPRESSIONS   AN I COULD C LEAVING MY CAR THERE AT UR SHOP 2 B WORKED ON WITH OUT HAVING 2 WORRY ABOUT ANYTHING
> *



X2...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

PM sent bro


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 26 2011, 10:14 PM~19966556
> *Rey misterio bike parts shipping this week . the other parts are at the shop I will put them in also Order complete until your next one Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again for bringing TNT back TTT once again Mando :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 26 2011, 11:59 AM~19966475
> *Some pendents ready to ship this week. Identity still working on new order for Hood emblem
> Ariza i will ship this week
> 5150 Working on Horn Button  you asked for
> ...


thanks bro! Looks real good. Did you get my pm on the optima battery cover? Can you pm me a price. Thx


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 25 2011, 11:12 PM~19963786
> *Cut and ready to start plating after we fab fastners. Thanks for doing business with us we really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> ...


*
No Suprise, they look Sweet.....all's left is color and they will be the shit!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 26 2011, 02:17 PM~19967283
> *Not trying to Show off just want to update everyone what is being done on the early part fo the week i will start posting the fab work so you guy's can stay updated on your Car parts now also. Got to love Layitlow an easy way to keep you guy's up to date and show off our work and customer service.
> 
> Check	Check
> ...


sup mando pm ur number and directions to the shop i forgot how to get there so ican take u some feria for the plaques.........thanks homie.....keepin the business local.


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 27 2011, 03:50 PM~19973714
> *Alright Ceasar,Raul and Alberto on my way up north got to be back at the shop by wednsday night so have your stuff ready for me please. and as always you can count on your order on time here is your load going back to you everything in order and checked.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mando it was good talking to you yesterday.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I am sorry I can't post pics or get at each of you individually I have PM'd all people back and appreiate the deposits. My guy's are cutting everyday and I will post pics as soon as I get back Thursday morning I know the Glidden Order is done and all the hood emblems are being fabbed tomorrow. The Driveline for JR is done and the Twisted bars fro callejero are also Done. Again i will post Pics as soon as I get back.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 28 2011, 10:00 AM~19979566
> *Thanks again for bringing TNT back TTT once again Mando :thumbsup:
> *


we will always have your back tony.


----------



## savage_559 (Jan 21, 2011)

Good lookin out on the Prez and VP Plaques for distinct impressions mando keep the good work comin homie 1 luv from the Distinct Impressions family


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Official info for the Fort McDowell Show. Any questions call the number on flyer/app. Hope to see everyone there! 











Lowrider Enthusiast,
Attached is the exhibitor application and flyer for the 3rd Annual Ft. McDowell Car Show and Concert scheduled for April 16th. We look forward in having you participate in the event. Move-in is scheduled for Friday the 15th from 4 PM TO 8 PM and Saturday the 16th 9 AM to 3 PM. Show opens to the public at 4:00 PM. You may mail back completed apps or scan and email to [email protected]. The first 250 entries are FREE Registration with 4 wristbands for each exhibitor. You will receive confirmation letters via email. Radission Hotel discount information soon to come.
The car show and concert will feature a car hop and dance. Old School Concert featuring Chubb Rock, Shai, H-Town, Rob Base, and Al B Sure. 
· 1st, 2nd and 3rd Place awards open to all classes. 
· Special Ft. McDowell Presidents Award
· Best of Show $300.00, $200.00, and $100.00
· Best Motorcycle $200.00
· Best Bike $100.00
You may also register on line at: mega1043.com
Please call (480) 215-1398 if you have any questions
Thank you
Richard Ochoa
Motorsport Showcase LLC


Show App


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## "ACE" (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 23 2011, 03:00 AM~19938457
> *Impala rear view mirrors available now from Stock. we will soon have cadillac,Monte, and Caprice mirrors also. this one is for a customer.
> 
> 
> ...



I KNOW YA REAL BUZY BUT
ANY WORD ON THE CADDY ONE...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

How's it looking?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> I KNOW YA REAL BUZY BUT
> ANY WORD ON THE CADDY ONE...
> [/b]


I won't be able to work on those for a couple of weeks so Ic an catch up on Orders pending.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Soory for the dealy here's a little update for the week
Street Kings Pendents all cut finally, For Life new pendent cut, Stylistic Plaque,Pendents, and hood ornamnets cut and will be going to plater this weekend. La Gent Plaque ready to go for Gold, United Dreams Plaques ready to Fab then Engraving will cut the new order tomorrow, Glidden Lows Plaques Pendents and hood Ornament cut and ready fro Plating. Rims for Evil Ways and Mexincan Bike ready for plating Juan I will get the rest of your designs sent to you they are done and i would Like to get the cut to make your deadline please aprpove as soon as you get them. Jessie Your final Parts for the Tribal Bike for your nephew going to chrome , Last but not Least Mathews you Car going into booth next week here is the final primer before candy.


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

So its not raining anymore?


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo how much would you charge me to make the sissy bar for the seat for my godsons bike get back at me


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Mar 3 2011, 10:18 PM~20011515
> *So its not raining anymore?
> *


It doesn't rain in Yuma. I didn't make it back until 8am yesterday. I'll be back up north on Tuesday if you got stuff for me let me know.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Wuzup they looking nice but did make a pendant with nor cal saw tha plaque but didnt see a pendant


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

hey mando this is mike ourstyle tx i was wondering if you got the money i sent it last night also if the plaque has been cut


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Mar 3 2011, 05:38 PM~20009240
> *How's it looking?
> *


I'm working on it Bro. you are on the top of our list and the arms takes us alot of work. I will be able to get you Pics of your arms completed by Friday ofnext week before they get engraved. The other parts are all of at the chromer now so I should get all that back in 2 weeks. As for your rear arms I'll work on those designs this weekend and get you a pci to approve. Thanks again Bro.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Glideinlowcarclub_@Mar 4 2011, 09:55 AM~20014118
> *Wuzup they looking nice but did make a pendant with nor cal saw tha plaque but didnt see a pendant
> *


I'll check with Jose I know we are cutting you hood emblems today Also .


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 4 2011, 07:17 PM~20017009
> *I'm working on it Bro. you are on the top of our list and the arms takes us alot of work. I will be able to get you Pics of your arms completed by Friday ofnext week before they get engraved. The other parts are all of at the chromer now so I should get all that back in 2 weeks. As for your rear arms I'll work on those designs this weekend and get you a pci to approve. Thanks again Bro.
> *


Thank you homie!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Coo sounds gd homie i wanna see how tha hood emblems come out :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

P/M sent for prices on other items


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks mando


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PLaques and Bike parts Juan these are your tribal parts.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Chrome parts received yesterday there is more I just got to get some stuff cut and I'll post more








Lifes Pleasure Order is complete I'll get at you so we can get it shipped








For Life just waiting on the 2 engraved plaques and the hanging braket to come back hopefully next week








BLVD Rollers from san Diego Thanks for your big Order it is all Done I'll have my Brother Sanitago call you for delivery








Distinct Impresions thanks for your continued support your plaques are really clean checked them myself.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Jessie here are your handle bars this is just an i dea of what your nike is going to look like. I know I should let work speak for itself. But DAMN these are sick. We wanted people to see deatail in any angle not just from the sides.


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo i showed my son he loves the bars he said he wants to ride the bike already i told him he cant its for you to show at car shows so you can win trophies and he said ok he said thx for everything that is what you would call one of a kind thx bro :wow:


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 5 2011, 02:19 PM~20022065
> *Chrome parts received yesterday there is more I just got to get some stuff cut and I'll post more
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Mondo LIFES PLEASURES plaques look GOOD! Thanx homie, I plan on geting more work done from yall soon. Thanx


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 5 2011, 12:19 PM~20022065
> *Chrome parts received yesterday there is more I just got to get some stuff cut and I'll post more
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

can you PM me an Address for shipping...thanks
Got a Gas tank cap i want you to do like San Jo truck.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 6 2011, 07:49 AM~20026546
> *can you PM me an Address for shipping...thanks
> Got a Gas tank cap i want you to do like San Jo truck.
> *


Cool I'll PM right now also getting you prices I just ahd to catch up on work and your grill is in the works also.

thanks again


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Didn't get these close up sorry


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 6 2011, 02:34 PM~20028474
> *Didn't get these close up sorry
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BAD ASS BRO THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Artistic Plaques cut now to plating
















True Familia pendents with the Ribbon lettering
Low for Show also pendents with the lettering in the ribbon
Pedals for Juan and Tony O
For Life Pendent 
Stylistics Pendents
Rollerz Hood Emblems


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 5 2011, 12:19 PM~20022065
> *
> For Life just waiting on the 2 engraved plaques and the hanging braket to come back hopefully next week
> 
> ...



lookin NICE !!!!! cant wait to see those engraved ones...great work bro


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Mar 6 2011, 03:48 PM~20028898
> *lookin NICE !!!!! cant wait to see those engraved ones...great work bro
> *


Thank you I hope to haev them this comming friday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I have to say I love being part of this company were we just don't offer a quick make money design and let our customers get the most for there money. these mexican eagle forks are going to look sick








More RO pendents for Troy


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

ARMANDO 
YOU DID GOOD ON MY TRAILING ARMS BUT I NEED THE REST OF MY ORDER
LET ME KNOW.
THANKS 
JOHN


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 7 2011, 04:34 AM~20029991
> *I have to say I love being part of this company were we just don't offer a quick make money design and let our customers get the most for there money. these mexican eagle forks are going to look sick
> 
> 
> ...


Those forks are bad ass


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 7 2011, 12:41 AM~20028518
> *Pedals for Juan and Tony O
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mando can't wait to see those pedals when they're finished


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

that 4 LIFE RIDAZ pedant looking to tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 7 2011, 10:31 PM~20038539
> *that 4 LIFE RIDAZ pedant looking to tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


yes it is............. :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KLIQUE81_@Mar 6 2011, 07:09 PM~20030261
> *ARMANDO
> YOU DID GOOD ON MY TRAILING ARMS BUT  I NEED THE REST OF MY ORDER
> LET ME KNOW.
> ...


PM me your adress I have it boxed up ready to ship. We don't have the water hose covers yet You asked for those after and I just sent them to get engraved. i will ship the other parts though.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 7 2011, 07:31 PM~20038539
> *that 4 LIFE RIDAZ pedant looking to tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


PM'd you Bro


----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 6 2011, 06:34 PM~20029991
> *I have to say I love being part of this company were we just don't offer a quick make money design and let our customers get the most for there money. these mexican eagle forks are going to look sick
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

Mando this is mike I've been tryin to get ahold of u to see if u received the money I pay paled you let me know I know ur busy also what the status on my Ourstyle plaque


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Mar 9 2011, 10:51 AM~20050600
> *Mando this is mike I've been tryin to get ahold of u to see if u received the money I pay paled you let me know I know ur busy also what the status on my Ourstyle plaque
> *


Sorry Bro had to take care of some business out of town I'm tryiong to stay in touch I do check my PM's and voice mails daily though. Your plaque is cut and at the chrtome shop already i might get it Friday

thanks do you know what's up with the other chapters let me know I'll call you early next week


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 9 2011, 06:58 PM~20053919
> *Sorry Bro had to take care of some business out of town I'm tryiong to stay in touch I do check my PM's and voice mails daily though. Your plaque is cut and at the chrtome shop already i might get it Friday
> 
> thanks do you know what's up with the other chapters let me know I'll call you early next week
> *


Orale sounds good bro I spoke to the pres you should be getting a call for a good size order but some are gonna want engraving I'll be home this weekend for two weeks I'll get with you about it


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Sup mando any good news on the pieces I'm missing also I'm going to need three more plaques but I had was some parts u did a while back that were engraved chrome and in color I need one in blue tangerine and green get at me with a price when u get a chance


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Got that plaque today. Thanks Mando
:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SupremePA_@Mar 10 2011, 07:21 PM~20062693
> *Got that plaque today. Thanks Mando
> :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry it took so long. Good luck Bro We are here if you need us.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup mando we have this charity picnic coming up hope u can come out and support and bring ur ride.....


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Mar 11 2011, 05:25 PM~20070254
> *Sup mando we have this charity picnic coming up hope u can come out and support and bring ur ride.....
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good we'll take what we got no problem


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 12 2011, 02:00 PM~20075775
> *sounds good we'll take what we got no problem
> *


pm the total for the 3 plaques i ordered and we want to make sum changes to them on the engraving part so i need to set up a meeting with you..wen can i stop by the shop??


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo whats up just wonderin how everthing is comin any new parts to show me thx


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PLaques and bike parts already to be shipped I will post all the stuff going to chrome this week.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Pendents hater proof we make them as small as you want and as big as you want, no need to hate on the other guys on this blog we are to busy just servicing all our customers and making sure we give them what they want.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Last for the finished stuff is bike parts we have alot more comming this next week with delivery deadline comming up we are working 7 days to make sure we hit your deadlines for the shows


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I will try and not over welm everyone we do alot here at our shop for all our great customers There is work we also did for Nokturnal that we can't show but you will see at the L.A. Dub show. The customers I laged on will be taken care of this week especially El Callejero that has been patient enough we have alot of your stuff cut and being engraved I still have to show you the steering wheel and Plaque which I will send you a PM tomorrow. Here is the Week work for some of you.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More parts


----------



## 6klique3 (Apr 8, 2010)

What's up Mando, My parts look F-IN great can't wait for my second order ,also getting ready to send some pic' for my third order :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

Great work . You think the FOR LIFE ENGRAVED PLAQUES gonna be done this week ?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> I will try and not over welm everyone we do alot here at our shop for all our great customers There is work we also did for Nokturnal that we can't show but you will see at the L.A. Dub show. The customers I laged on will be taken care of this week especially El Callejero that has been patient enough we have alot of your stuff cut and being engraved I still have to show you the steering wheel and Plaque which I will send you a PM tomorrow. Here is the Week work for some of you.
> Thanks Mando. When it comes to my ride, I want simply the best that's why I only deal with the best, sometimes being patient is worth it in the long run. T T T


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

<span style='color:blue'>Thanks for the great work!


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)




----------



## DVNPORT (Oct 23, 2010)

are you using a plazma,laser or water jet?


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Mar 14 2011, 05:37 PM~20090659
> *Great work . You think the FOR LIFE ENGRAVED PLAQUES gonna be done this week ?
> *



X2...been waiting for a hot minute...whats the word on these bro?


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Any Word on the Horn Button 51/50 ???


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

?????


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Mar 17 2011, 04:14 AM~20111860
> *?????
> *


The For life engraved plaques will not be ready by friday I will try and make sure they are ready for next week. Sorry.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Mar 16 2011, 02:19 PM~20106555
> *Any Word on the Horn Button 51/50 ???
> *


Fabbed I'll post a pic later we have to get it plated next week.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> > I will try and not over welm everyone we do alot here at our shop for all our great customers There is work we also did for Nokturnal that we can't show but you will see at the L.A. Dub show. The customers I laged on will be taken care of this week especially El Callejero that has been patient enough we have alot of your stuff cut and being engraved I still have to show you the steering wheel and Plaque which I will send you a PM tomorrow. Here is the Week work for some of you.
> > Thanks Mando. When it comes to my ride, I want simply the best that's why I only deal with the best, sometimes being patient is worth it in the long run. T T T
> 
> 
> Just got back into town bro We will get all your stuff out to plating between this week and next I should get some back soon.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Yo homie whats the word???


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo the parts look sick cant wait to see the bike done thx kickass work homie :wow:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 17 2011, 04:16 PM~20115513
> *Yo homie whats the word???
> *


just PM'd you


----------



## DaProdigy (Nov 4, 2005)

sorry i just wanted to show off


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:biggrin: *TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:dunno: Anything? Left u messages on post and pm'ed u what's going on mando


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@Mar 18 2011, 02:04 AM~20119638
> *:dunno: Anything? Left u messages on post and pm'ed u what's going on mando
> *


sorry bro there are 2 guys witht the same screen name and I probably replied to the other guy you grill is done you know that we will ship out your parts today we were looking for the little allen headbolts for your powerballs and we have them now. Thanks as for the plaques PM me the detail again and we will get right on them.

Thanks


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Got our LOW FOR SHOW CC pendants today. Thanks a lot Mando, they came out real niiiiiceeeee.... :biggrin: I want to order 1 plaque.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DaProdigy_@Mar 17 2011, 10:06 PM~20118706
> *sorry i just wanted to show off
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbea (Feb 19, 2008)

I want to get a plaque. What kind of design do I have to show you? I just want 2 basic plaques but dont have a cad program.


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Mando

What's up bro? PM'd you with no response. I paid for these pendants over a month ago and still have nothing.

I also have several members than want plaques, pendants and custom bike parts but I want to get this pendant issue resolved.

Please, let me know what's going on.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 17 2011, 08:08 PM~20116759
> *just PM'd you
> *




 I didnt get another PM


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@Mar 19 2011, 12:00 PM~20128893
> *Mando
> 
> What's up bro?  PM'd you with no response.  I paid for these pendants over a month ago and still have nothing.
> ...


Thanks for the order. I just got back on here and i am trying to catch up please feel free to call the shop at anytime to get an update. I am traveling at times and get caught on the road where I can't get on the internet. I already PM'd you back.

Thanks again we look forward to you next order.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is some of the finished good we have ready to ship I know I have a few things that are not on time but we deliver or 99% of the stuff we do on time. Thanks for all the Orders we already have a big week of orderes.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More parts that went our to plating this week. Sam the Grill is your caddy's it will be back next friday and then we can ship tp you.


----------



## THE FINAL EPISODE (Jun 10, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 21 2011, 05:59 PM~20144390
> *More parts that went our to plating this week. Sam the Grill is your caddy's it will be back next friday and then we can ship tp you.
> 
> 
> ...


orale!!!
:fool2:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

SUP MANDO HOW THE EVIL THREAT PENDENTS LOOKING TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Mar 21 2011, 09:02 PM~20147140
> *SUP MANDO HOW THE EVIL THREAT PENDENTS LOOKING TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

sup mando any update on the Blvd Lowcos Plake ???


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 22 2011, 04:09 AM~20145412
> *orale!!!
> :fool2:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

just curious on the measurements listed on page #1 if thats including the legs on the plaque or not? im pretty sure i have a jumbo plaque and i may want a few more im having a meeting soon and a few of our members want plaques. so im gonna have to get our plaque measurements for the bigger size but wanted to double check your measurements first


----------



## Lowrod deuce (Mar 16, 2011)

:biggrin: Plaques look good .... fair price!!


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Jus got my new plaques, thanx mondo for all yalls work I will b ordering more stuff thanx!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 23 2011, 11:12 PM~19947149
> *Bunch of Bike Rims going to be fabbed 1 for Texas ecian style bike with centenarios for Rims Trike and the Others for another trike for Evil ways from up north
> 
> 
> ...


SAY HOMIE CAN YOU MAKE ME A SET OF WHEELS WITH THE MICKEY MOUSE HEAD AND LET ME KNOW HOMIE THANKS.............


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Homie get up with me , and let me know whats up


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Mando Pendents Look sick homie thanks again and cant wait to get my chrome a-arms :cheesy: Thanks again bro (Happy Customer Satisfied)


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

ay bro wuts up with my plaque ?? i sent u the money wuss up???


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

Any word on the engraved plaques FOR LIFE C.C.


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Mar 24 2011, 10:18 AM~20169113
> *Any word on the engraved plaques FOR LIFE C.C.
> *



I would like my money back, you can keep the plaque ...I'll just get my shit done from someone else


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll wait for mine I like krazy kuttings work was just curious on a time frame


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

And I apologize for the comments of my club member above


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Mar 25 2011, 11:08 AM~20178143
> *And I apologize for the comments of my club member above
> *



:uh: I don't.... 2-3 week turn around is what we were told... its going on 2 1/2 months...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 21 2011, 05:56 PM~20144366
> *Here is some of the finished good we have ready to ship I know I have a few things that are not on time but we deliver or 99% of the stuff we do on time. Thanks for all the Orders we already have a big week of orderes.
> 
> 
> ...


when did the TRUESTYLE plaque ship ? :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Mar 23 2011, 10:27 PM~20166206
> *ay bro wuts up with my plaque ?? i sent u the money wuss up???
> *


Pwerfect you did and it was cut the same week and is now at Chrome? no ned to worry we deliver 99% of our stuff on time. I'll post a pic in a minute.

Thanks again for your trust with our product.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Mar 22 2011, 10:52 PM~20157720
> *just curious on the measurements listed on page #1 if thats including the legs on the plaque or not? im pretty sure i have a jumbo plaque and i may want a few more im having a meeting soon and a few of our members want plaques. so im gonna have to get our plaque measurements for the bigger size but wanted to double check your measurements first
> *


It's pretty much the same for any standard Plaque size change depending on amount of leters or if there are 2 rows Don't worry we will work with you.

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tlc64impala_@Mar 23 2011, 08:59 PM~20165309
> *Homie get up with me , and let me know whats up
> *


Nothing much bro . how are you doing ? your plaques were shipped last week and you should have them ?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Mar 24 2011, 10:18 AM~20169113
> *Any word on the engraved plaques FOR LIFE C.C.
> *


Finallty at chrome. the dub show put us back on engraving plaques and parts but we are now caught back up. Sorry for the delay i can send all your other plaques on monday and the other 2 engraved when i get them Friday night.

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Mar 25 2011, 06:04 AM~20176350
> *I would like my money back, you can keep the plaque ...I'll just get my shit done from someone else
> *


I'm sorry we don't give refunds. The plaques are a custom part and we can't resell to anyone. You have the right to never use us again but there is no way you are getting a refund. Let me clear up the events on you order even though I didn't do the deal with you.

It took several designs before your club approved a cut after we cut the guy wanted the letters in the center and I felt obligated to re cut and add a stacked piece to give you guy's waht you wanted at no extra charge all the chrome plaques are sitting waiting and I talked to the guy who ordered and he was fine with waiting on the engraved ones to ship all together. Our engravers were delayed do to us getting shafted because they took big orders from other customers and we got the run around. This happens every now and then we did not expect it and we did everything we could to stay on top of it. I am sure that you guy's will like the plaques and the only reason that i take the time to clear it up with you is that you are trying to tarnish our reputation i don't understand why you feel you have to do that, but I guess everyone is different. Let me know if I can further help you.

thanks again to your club for using us for there plaques if you go make them somehwhere lese and need our Design let me know i will be glad to give it to you. I really don't like dealing with customers that don't understand delays on engarved parts especially when we have given you guy's our best service throughout the process to make sure you get what you really want.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Mar 24 2011, 10:18 AM~20169113
> *Any word on the engraved plaques FOR LIFE C.C.
> *


here is a pic of 1 they are both getting plated be back friday night


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PLaques cut this week we have alot more to cut this week i'll try and post daily. I had been traveling alot and I apologies for anyone that feels they didn't get an update feel free to PM me with any questions and I'll get right on it.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

finished product shipping this week.


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

BLVD locos and Midwest ryders here are the plaques that went out to plating


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Mar 25 2011, 09:13 PM~20182490
> *when did the TRUESTYLE plaque ship ? :biggrin:
> *


which one you guy's ordered from different places at the same time PM me and i'll get you the info.

Thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Mar 21 2011, 09:02 PM~20147140
> *SUP MANDO HOW THE EVIL THREAT PENDENTS LOOKING TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 27 2011, 08:25 PM~20195423
> *finished product shipping this week.
> 
> 
> ...


ewww weeeeee! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

???? :uh:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 27 2011, 09:24 PM~20195406
> *PLaques cut this week we have alot more to cut this week i'll try and post daily. I had been traveling alot and I apologies for anyone that feels they didn't get an update feel free to PM me with any questions and I'll get right on it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 27 2011, 06:19 PM~20195365
> *here is a pic of 1 they are both getting plated be back friday night
> 
> 
> ...


Mines the one with post that's engraved can't wait to get mine great work


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 27 2011, 07:31 PM~20195483
> *BLVD locos and Midwest ryders here are the plaques that went out to plating
> 
> 
> ...


looks good  thanks again for the work


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

Keep up the good work :thumbsupjavascript:add_smilie(":thumbsup:"):


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

(":thumbsup:")


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 27 2011, 10:37 PM~20196894
> *ewww weeeeee!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It looks bad ass Sammers. Cant wait to see your ride in the streets


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

wassup mando....any news on the IV Life Ryders Pendent?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@Mar 28 2011, 10:30 PM~20206863
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


what's up Bro your package is shipping this week we are waiting on the small pendents once that xcomes I will ship that to you also.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Mar 29 2011, 05:35 AM~20207935
> *wassup mando....any news on the IV Life Ryders Pendent?
> *


At the platers already engraved once I get it I will post 

Thanks


----------



## KLIQUE81 (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 26 2011, 12:22 PM~19966618
> *John from Klique here are your flamed bushing covers I will get your adress and ship to you this week. Let em know if you need more stuff to stay on top with your badass Lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


THEY LOOK GREAT AND FIX PERFECT..
THANKS HOMES!!!!!!!


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 29 2011, 02:38 PM~20211383
> *what's up Bro your package is shipping this week we are waiting on the small pendents once that xcomes I will ship that to you also.
> *


Cool thanks bro get at me we need some custom parts made


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Mar 29 2011, 08:35 AM~20207935
> *wassup mando....any news on the IV Life Ryders Pendent?
> *


ITS 4 LIFE RIDAZ CUZZO I SWITCHED IT UP REMEMBA


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Cant wait to order our plaques.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

yo mando, Everyhing is looking great! dont forget my bushing covers u promised and my bent cross shafts. thanks again to all the fellas at KARZICON


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

KARZICON To The Top :biggrin:


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 27 2011, 06:31 PM~20195483
> *BLVD locos and Midwest ryders here are the plaques that went out to plating
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great :biggrin:  thanx mando...... blvd lowcos


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Mar 28 2011, 04:13 PM~20203184
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Mar 27 2011, 08:19 PM~20195365
> *here is a pic of 1 they are both getting plated be back friday night
> 
> 
> ...


very nice cant wait to get my plaque looking good homie and thanks for the hard work :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

Fingers crossed hope the plaques ship out today


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Apr 1 2011, 04:35 PM~20237379
> *Fingers crossed hope the plaques ship out today
> *


x2 brother need that xtra steel in my car hahahahah :cheesy:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Apr 1 2011, 02:35 PM~20237379
> *Fingers crossed hope the plaques ship out today
> *


I'm shipping Monday but I will overnight at my cost because my engraver took so long. You guys will have them tuesday i am posting all the pics Now.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Finished Plaques to ship this week Santiago and jose will be calling to get your final payments and ship to you. I know most of these are all paid so they will ship Monday. Thanks for all the orders we will continue to work as hard as possible to keep your trust.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More Plaques


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Pendents and Bike Parts for the week


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Fresh plaques going to plating this week


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 3 2011, 01:52 AM~20246319
> *I'm shipping Monday but I will overnight at my cost because my engraver took so long. You guys will have them tuesday i am posting all the pics Now.
> *


awsome


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

dang mines still not in those pics..............


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 2 2011, 11:52 PM~20246319
> *I'm shipping Monday but I will overnight at my cost because my engraver took so long. You guys will have them tuesday i am posting all the pics Now.
> *


awesome bro i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:happysad:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Apr 4 2011, 10:36 AM~20253995
> *dang mines still not in those pics..............
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 5 2011, 10:06 PM~20268446
> *:ugh:
> *


i see you looking for it too huh....... :wow:


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mando.. 51/50 horn Button???


----------



## Destino79MC (Mar 11, 2009)

Lookin to redo our plaques. Want them dual layered all chrome with engraving on the back layer only. How much? Yall made our first plaques. THANX.


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

What's up fellas...


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

What's the Word on the Curb??


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

wait for it..


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

got my 2 plaques in yesterday...looks good!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

MANDO, GOT THE GRILLE FRIDAY! AWESOME WORK, GOOD AS ALWAYS! PERFECT TURN AROUND TIME AS NOTED. SENDING YOU PM FOR ANOTHER ONE...


----------



## jajr (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks Mando for my parts. They look outstanding. I have order several parts from Mando and I have never been disapointed, great quality and great custom parts.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 11 2011, 11:19 AM~20311452
> *4 REAL THO
> *


You send me my parts yet???


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey mando have you sent me my parts yet


----------



## Mrs.EVIL91 (Feb 13, 2011)

GOT DA 2 BIG PADENTS YESTERDAY THEY LOOKED REAL GOOD LIKE DA PLAQUES WE HAVE ORDER FROM YOU. NOW I M JUST WAITING ON DA SMALL PADENT.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 12 2011, 12:05 AM~20315598
> *You send me my parts yet???
> *


NO BECAUSE IT AINT GET BACK TO MY HOUSE YET FROM AZ


----------



## Mrs.EVIL91 (Feb 13, 2011)

like our new pedants like always very happy with work and time frame :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## lowridin82 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey whats up mando any word on my hood ornament's?


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey Mando it's Joe from Hawaii Uso just checkin to see if my snail mail package got there yet the big ass box qith the plaque and booty kit parts. Ok keep me posted please thanx.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64 and 59 rider_@Apr 11 2011, 02:52 PM~20312420
> *:uh:  :uh:
> lucky for u cuz what we got wasnt quality maybe he let some one else do ours crooked flaking chrome and just off homie but im glad you got some quality  :uh:
> *


 :0 wow cuz ive been getting great werk from mando .got alot of parts .everything is engraved and 2 tone- worth the wait for me ..cuz im still in the process of building my car..so really in no hurry ...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin: :drama:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 13 2011, 12:21 PM~20329429
> *:0 wow cuz ive been getting great werk from mando .got alot of parts .everything is engraved and 2 tone- worth the wait for me ..cuz im still in the process of building my car..so really in no hurry ...
> 
> 
> *



sup mr. hefner!


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 13 2011, 05:43 PM~20331991
> *sup mr. hefner!
> *



:wave: waddup al..how u been long time no talk.. jus here werking on my lincoln getting parts together for it.. and losts of engraving ... :naughty: 

whats up with ur ride u sold it??


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Apr 14 2011, 03:56 AM~20335985
> *:wave: waddup al..how u been long time no talk.. jus here werking on my lincoln getting parts together for it.. and losts of engraving ... :naughty:
> 
> whats up with ur ride u sold it??
> ...



i sold my 69rag two years ago and haven't picked up another lowrider since. i'll get back into it once i finish a few things i have going. :cheesy: 

do you have a topic of your lincoln?


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

KARZICON :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridin82_@Apr 12 2011, 10:06 PM~20325461
> *hey whats up mando any word on my hood ornament's?
> *


You to Bro. You've seen you hood ornament last time you came to pick -up you didn't call and I ahd it at my house. Again you placed the order with johnny I made it out of my pocket for free. It is done you can pick it up when you want.
Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Apr 11 2011, 09:05 PM~20315598
> *You send me my parts yet???
> *


whci order Bro the first order shipped do you want me to check on the second order ?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Finished Plaques last week will post alot more Friday night


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Some raw stuff out to chrome


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:dunno: How's my order going?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@Apr 14 2011, 04:54 PM~20340639
> *  :dunno: How's my order going?
> *


real good I have everything hopefully going to the Plating early next week everything is fabbed and most of it engraved. PM me when the sho is again so i can make sure I get you what i have before it. 

Thanks


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 14 2011, 06:35 PM~20341285
> *real good I have everything hopefully going to the Plating early next week everything is fabbed and most of it engraved. PM me when the sho is again so i can make sure I get you what i have before it.
> 
> Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup: P/M sent


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

looking good mandoe like always bro :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Apr 14 2011, 02:01 PM~20339084
> *i sold my 69rag two years ago and haven't picked up another lowrider since. i'll get back into it once i finish a few things i have going.  :cheesy:
> 
> do you have a topic of your lincoln?
> ...



sweet lemme know when u get one and ill and help with anything i can.... nah i dont have a build up thread on it i jus have alot of parts i have getting engraved for it etc...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More cut PLaques and parts for Customers going out to Plating. still alot of Plaques to cut this weekend we will post them as we cut . Thanks to all Our Loyal Customers We will continue to serve you as We always have.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I usually don't do this but just to show some work that we have done in the last 2 weeks. we don't just do Plaques we are a full Lowriding shop maybe that is why at times an order falls throught the cracks and a custoemr doesn't get the attention they should have. We work really hard here everyday so when anyone trys to make us look like we do bad work I get really offended. 

Good times impala molded firewall fix all rust on Belly painted belly and firewall as well as inner fenders and Fixed the Paintjob that another shop had screwed him on. turn around 3 weeks.









Another Impala we made Arms for and are now assembling for him also made back plates and redoing his Hydros 

















Mathews 64 Frame and Belly done all chrome ready to start assembly









Ford Skyliner Exhaust completed adn Hydros going in.

















Wild Mint Car getting all the Molding and Metal work before final paint

























Cowboy Plaques ready to ship waiting on Peddles you ordered


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey Mando, do you guys or do you know anyone who does engraving? Looking for someone local. let me know. thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shoez86_@Apr 13 2011, 12:42 AM~20326429
> *Hey Mando it's Joe from Hawaii Uso just checkin to see if my snail mail package got there yet the big ass box qith the plaque and booty kit parts.  Ok keep me posted please thanx.
> *


We have them and have put them on the list we have alot of work and yours we won't get to until about 3 to 4 weeks to start. is that acceptable ? you mentioned you weren't in a hurry.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AzianCuty_@Apr 15 2011, 05:57 AM~20344820
> *Who's Andrew?!?!?
> *


He's talking about me...names Adam by the way. I never said I was satisfied just said that some may have over reacted because they aren't the worst thing I've ever seen. But that being said the quality was not up to par in the details . Bottom line is you can't please all the people all the time it will never happen in any business. I'm sure a lot of people love the stuff you make....good for them. I'm going to ride the plaque regardless but will probably redo them in the future.


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

still looking......and nothing yet????????


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 14 2011, 11:05 PM~20343517
> *I usually don't do this but just to show some work that we have done in the last 2 weeks. we don't just do Plaques we are a full Lowriding shop maybe that is why at times an order falls throught the cracks and a custoemr doesn't get the attention they should have. We work really hard here everyday so when anyone trys to make us look like we do bad work I get really offended.
> 
> Good times impala molded firewall fix all rust on Belly painted belly and firewall as well as inner fenders and Fixed the Paintjob that another shop had screwed him on. turn around 3 weeks.
> ...


*DAM LOOKING GOOD MANDO U AND THE CREW GETTING DOWN ON SAM'S CAR TTT*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Apr 15 2011, 12:02 PM~20346286
> *He's talking about me...names Adam by the way. I never said I was satisfied just said that some may have over reacted because they aren't the worst thing I've ever seen. But that being said the quality was not up to par in the details . Bottom line is you can't please all the people all the time it will never happen in any business. I'm sure a lot of people love the stuff you make....good for them. I'm going to ride the plaque regardless but will probably redo them in the future.
> *


Sorry about that Adam. I would be gald to have re done them for you on any flaws you might have seen and still will. let me know.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Apr 15 2011, 01:48 PM~20346908
> *still looking......and nothing yet????????
> *


it's comming I'm waiting I will have it tonight. Also I'm getting your buddies plaque fixed that was the plaques johnny had done in the past and I was holding for you guy's I will get your's fixed also before you get back. Again i will post it tonight.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

mando 51/50 horn button????


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 15 2011, 02:06 PM~20347619
> *Sorry about that Adam. I would be gald to have re done them for you on any flaws you might have seen and still will. let me know.
> *



thanks for the call mando, I'll let you know either way by monday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Apr 15 2011, 04:11 PM~20347643
> *mando 51/50 horn button????
> *


it's cut finsing a way to attach it was not easy should be done by this week and then we will get ti chrome. sorry for the dealy 1 off parts sometimes are not as easy as they seem. Thanks bro did you get all your other stuff?


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey mondo its jesus just wonderin how everything is comin out the main show is in 2 weeks you think my sons bike will be done before that let me no thx parts look sick thx for takin care of me


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 15 2011, 07:08 PM~20347629
> *it's comming I'm waiting I will have it tonight. Also I'm getting your buddies plaque fixed that was the plaques johnny had done in the past and I was holding for you guy's I will get your's fixed also before you get back. Again i will post it tonight.
> *


ok kool I'll look for it then.......


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jessen4697_@Apr 15 2011, 07:28 PM~20348836
> *Hey mondo its jesus  just wonderin how everything is comin out the main show is in 2 weeks you think my sons bike will be done before that let me no thx parts look sick thx for takin care of me
> *


I just got back and all your parts are here in a box we can ship them on monday as for the main Bike yes we are doing assembly this week so I really think we are definetly going to be ready real soon.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More Plaques cut today

























Grill for Texas csutomer working on the door sills soon


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

nice work


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey mondo ill just pick it up when u finish the bike so just let me no whem its ready


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 15 2011, 04:36 PM~20347797
> *it's cut finsing a way to attach it was not easy should be done by this week and then we will get ti chrome. sorry for the dealy 1 off parts sometimes are not as easy as they seem. Thanks bro did you get all your other stuff?
> *



Thats cool Bro Im not tripping about the time, just keeping in touch ..good things come to those who waite... Yes I did get the other stuff the are very very nice....I have another order I'm about to place for some different pendants talking to Santiago about them....


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Apr 16 2011, 09:37 AM~20352034
> *Thats cool Bro Im not tripping about the time, just keeping in touch ..good things come to those who waite... Yes I did get the other stuff the are very very nice....I have another order I'm about to place for some different pendants talking to Santiago about them....
> *


Thanks bro I appreciate the patience adn like I said it's cut and we will ahve it soon.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Contacts

Armando Gonzalez [email protected] I don't put my cell because I am not very good at answering but I have put good people in place to take care of all you. Not that I'm not on top of everything but I have alot of Business planning and managment that I have to take care of behind the scenes to make sure we can stay in business.

Santiago Gonzalez (928)750-2324 Cell Sales, Accounting, and Updates

Lizbeth Gonzalez (928)750-2323 cell only call for Shipping and tracking info I only pay her part time so please limit calls only for these purposes 

Jose Carrillo (928)750-2325 cell Shop manager updates only as a last option I need him to work so we can do the work you guy's are ordering but he is getting Santiago all the info he requests. Any Technical questions Jose is the guy to call

Shop (928)726-2958 Fabian is designing all day and is answering this phone the answering machine goe krazy and we do have to get a better phone line but from 8am-5PM someone is by this phone other than on breaks and lunches.

Website that is on line and we are updating is www.karzicon.net

we plan on getting better on our service adn our products as we strive for satisfaction day in and day out. If you can help me by following the point of contacts above i can be more effecient on delivering the products. We really appreciate the work and depend on it. Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Updates on finished products the only one we are missing and won't have until monday is the 4 life pendent top the 2 tone process took 1 more day we will post a pic and ship on moday to you.


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Thankyou very much Mando and the team from KarZ Icon! Today is the first show my daughter is showing her new KarZ Icon remodeled bike, she loves it and will be odering the finishing parts before vegas soon...

Thank you again and if you ever need anything when you come down to Phoenix hit me up bRO!


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 15 2011, 10:08 AM~20345103
> *We have them and have put them on the list we have alot of work and yours we won't get to until about 3 to 4 weeks to start. is that acceptable ? you mentioned you weren't in a hurry.
> *



Yes sir Uso that is fine just making sure Mr. postman didn't kick it off the boat into the Pacific..lol. Am working on the car still anyways so cool beans just let me know if you have any questions along the way otherwise thanks in advance>>


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 16 2011, 12:09 PM~20352631
> *Updates on finished products the only one we are missing and won't have until monday is the 4 life pendent top the 2 tone process took 1 more day we will post a pic and ship on moday to you.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD MANDO WE NEED HOOK UP BRO NEED SOME CUSTOM A ARMS AND A COUPEL MORE PARTS WORTH THE WAAIT TTT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 16 2011, 01:09 PM~20352918
> *Thankyou very much Mando and the team from KarZ Icon! Today is the first show my daughter is showing her new KarZ Icon remodeled bike, she loves it and will be odering the finishing parts before vegas soon...
> 
> Thank you again and if you ever need anything when you come down to Phoenix hit me up bRO!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

looks good bro cant wait! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 16 2011, 12:09 PM~20352631
> *Updates on finished products the only one we are missing and won't have until monday is the 4 life pendent top the 2 tone process took 1 more day we will post a pic and ship on moday to you.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

mando, can you make a aluminum scoop tray and a cnc alternator bracket? thanks for all your help in the past.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 16 2011, 01:09 PM~20352918
> *Thankyou very much Mando and the team from KarZ Icon! Today is the first show my daughter is showing her new KarZ Icon remodeled bike, she loves it and will be odering the finishing parts before vegas soon...
> 
> Thank you again and if you ever need anything when you come down to Phoenix hit me up bRO!
> ...


Thanks Brother it looks nice you did a great job on that paint. Anytime you need something let us know. See you at phoenix may 15th


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 16 2011, 11:09 PM~20352918
> *Thankyou very much Mando and the team from KarZ Icon! Today is the first show my daughter is showing her new KarZ Icon remodeled bike, she loves it and will be odering the finishing parts before vegas soon...
> 
> Thank you again and if you ever need anything when you come down to Phoenix hit me up bRO!
> ...


Yeah but Pirate bike Still won :biggrin: 

TNT vs. TNT and TNT won :cheesy:


----------



## mismoloko (Apr 7, 2009)

It Looks Niiiiiicee


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 16 2011, 01:21 AM~20350193
> *
> Grill for Texas csutomer working on the door sills soon
> 
> ...



*how much for a 93-96 big body.??????*


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mandonwhen you can PM me a price for 
G body upper A arms engraved
Cutlass pedal set
Pump covers

Thanks Bro


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT 
:biggrin:


----------



## BUTTER STREETKINGZ (Dec 5, 2008)

mondo the pendents look great cant wait to get them :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

pm sent mando


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BUTTER STREETKINGZ_@Apr 19 2011, 08:08 AM~20372053
> *mondo the pendents look great cant wait to get them  :biggrin:
> *


SAME HERE!!!! OUR PENDENTS LOOK BAD ASS THANKS AGAIN TO ALL THE kRAZY KUTTING FAM
X900,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,

:thumbsup:


----------



## stepho4rmdacliffo (Mar 21, 2011)

*
HELLO IM THE PROUD OWNER OF THE NFL PEDALS THAT YOUR DOING...CAN YOU POST SOME PICS IF YOU HAVE ANY PLEASE...THANKS SO MUCH FOR YOUR TIME AND YOUR WORK.......STEPHANIE :biggrin: 


COWBOYS LIFE*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandypaint_@Apr 20 2011, 01:04 PM~20380832
> *      :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I C THE 4


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 20 2011, 03:52 PM~20383335
> *I C THE 4
> 
> 
> ...


You like I had said the 2 tone bled on the engraving for the Life part call my Brother he should have it and will be able to get you a pic. Santiago (928)750-2324 I will get it to you once we can bolt it together. Sorry it took so long


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Apr 18 2011, 10:03 AM~20364593
> *how much for a 93-96 big body.??????
> *


Engraved like this $600 lead time is 5 to 6 weeks on grills right now though


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 20 2011, 07:39 PM~20384669
> *Engraved like this $600 lead time is 5 to 6 weeks on grills right now though
> *


say mando this is junior from midland tx. whats up with the rest of my stuff tried to get a hold of you. Call me and let me know whats up bro need to get moving on ride!


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@Apr 16 2011, 01:09 PM~20352918
> *Thankyou very much Mando and the team from KarZ Icon! Today is the first show my daughter is showing her new KarZ Icon remodeled bike, she loves it and will be odering the finishing parts before vegas soon...
> 
> Thank you again and if you ever need anything when you come down to Phoenix hit me up bRO!
> ...


NOW THATS A BADD ASS BIKE


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey mondo just wonderin if u sent my parts out thx jesus


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Apr 20 2011, 09:35 PM~20386148
> *NOW THATS A BADD ASS BIKE
> *


Whatup Doug! .... See ya at the Phx Show if your going...


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Hope i get my stuff sent out today hno:


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Apr 20 2011, 06:52 PM~20383335
> *I C THE 4
> 
> 
> ...



wow.....i thought it was going to be done on Monday....I guess not...just let me know


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Did out plaques make it out to chrome yet? Any pics of the pendant by chance? Work looking good, can't wait to get our plaques. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

*Hoping to team up with you guys once we get everything up and operational soon.  *


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 20 2011, 09:39 PM~20384669
> *Engraved like this $600 lead time is 5 to 6 weeks on grills right now though
> *



and not engraved ??


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> I usually don't do this but just to show some work that we have done in the last 2 weeks. we don't just do Plaques we are a full Lowriding shop maybe that is why at times an order falls throught the cracks and a custoemr doesn't get the attention they should have. We work really hard here everyday so when anyone trys to make us look like we do bad work I get really offended.
> 
> Good times impala molded firewall fix all rust on Belly painted belly and firewall as well as inner fenders and Fixed the Paintjob that another shop had screwed him on. turn around 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Keep on working guys... looking good!!!


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Whats the word on the blue knights plaque.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here is the latest work


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

finished products to be shipped


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

hey mando...give me a call when u can...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Looking good homie!! Quality still on top!!


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Got any pics of our stuff. Cant wait to get em! :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

*HAPPY EASTER*


----------



## kandypaint (Jan 19, 2006)

I see the pendent (IV & Life Ridaz) are not together, when will the pendent be together and ready.....

so you can ship the plaque and pendent together.....


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I have the shop closed until Tuesday for easter but as soon as they get back get with santiago and he can get it shipped for you. (928)750-2324 Santiago Gonzalez


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 23 2011, 11:44 AM~20402832
> *finished products to be shipped
> 
> 
> ...


My Placa looks good Mando :biggrin: Top of the line work :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by low4life.toyo_@Apr 24 2011, 06:59 PM~20411118
> *My Placa looks good Mando :biggrin: Top of the line work  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you I hope you guys had a great easter over there.


----------



## Lowrida23HTX (Jan 19, 2009)

Happy Easter ! :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:squint: :scrutinize:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Wuzup need 1 two toned engraved plaque ,1 twotoned ngraved pendant and ,1 twotoned engraved hood emblem lmk thanks


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigdoethebrown1_@Feb 10 2011, 03:30 PM~19837475
> *
> *


Are y'all still at these prices


----------



## LKWD Local (Jan 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 23 2011, 11:41 AM~20402826
> *here is the latest work
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!! you do good work :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

SUP MANDO I PM YOU HOW I WANT THE PLAQUES TOO LOOK DID U GET IT??


----------



## TOPO (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 23 2011, 11:41 AM~20402826
> *here is the latest work
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S ON NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## G.M.C PRODUCTIONS (Aug 27, 2009)

Dammmm guys those plaques r nice u guys get down u guys r making ours cali dreamz from modesto,ca great job


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

Whut up Mando! Still waiting for the insert for my rear view mirror.! hOPEFULLY I CAN GET IT BEFORE THE PHOENIX SHOW!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Wut up karzicon crew!


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

So what's new in yuma?


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

:thumbsup: Just sent ya the rest of the cash I owe ya. Can't wait to get em. Thanks for all ya help.


----------



## low4life.toyo (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 24 2011, 07:24 PM~20411363
> *Thank you I hope you guys had a great easter over there.
> *


Cold & Wet for the last 2 weeks.Will get over it soon :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:inout: :happysad:


----------



## CISCOS CUSTOMZ (Nov 11, 2005)

Its on


> _Originally posted by TOPO_@Apr 26 2011, 09:53 PM~20429148
> *IT'S ON NOW!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Good talking to u santiago!!! I'll get at u on tuesday or wednesday


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

Santiago, did you get the address to ship the plaques and have they been shipped?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigjuanestiloryder_@Apr 27 2011, 12:55 PM~20432506
> *Whut up Mando!  Still waiting for the insert for my rear view mirror.!  hOPEFULLY I CAN GET IT BEFORE THE PHOENIX SHOW!
> *


for sure Juna I'll take care of it this week and get it to you by friday of this week Call santiago for updates please.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CowboysLife C.C._@May 1 2011, 11:06 AM~20459406
> *Santiago, did you get the address the ship the plaques and gave they been shipped?
> *


yes, they have been shipped.


----------



## colo63impala (Nov 12, 2010)

Whats the turn around for a two tone engraved


----------



## SOCIETY1980 (Jan 13, 2011)

WHAT ARE TURN AROUND TMES ON BIKE PLAQUES.....


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup homies did u get my pm on the changes to plaques???also need a price on bike plaques??


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jan 23 2011, 01:03 PM~19674626
> *Battery covers for your Obtima battery, or regular batteries, all custom made.
> 
> 
> ...


i like this how much with some engraved and chrome


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@May 4 2011, 09:03 PM~20487123
> *i like this how much  with some engraved and chrome
> *


I will PM you with a price shortly


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

SANTIAGO AND KRAZY KUTTING CREW...THANKS FOR THE PLAQUE...CAME OUT REAL NICE!!!  PM A PRICE ON WRAPPING A FRAME 1960 IMPALA.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are pics onj the stuff shipping this week sorry i missed last week we still shipped but We never took pics. We should be weekly from now on again. Thanks again for the oppurtunity to serve you guys. Welcome to the Krazykutting family and we will always do our best in order to make every customer satisfied with teh service and quality of the Plaques.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eriks66_@May 4 2011, 09:03 PM~20487123
> *i like this how much  with some engraved and chrome
> *


$240


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Santiago or mando I payment info on u guys for my plaques and pendants thanks


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 7 2011, 02:57 PM~20503956
> *Here are pics onj the stuff shipping this week sorry i missed last week we still shipped but We never took pics.  We should be weekly from now on again. Thanks again for the oppurtunity to serve you guys. Welcome to the Krazykutting family and we will always do our best in order to make every customer satisfied with teh service and quality of the Plaques.
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN YOU ALL DO SOME NICE WORK


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mando...not sure how much longer your gonna be with my Horn button...but I need the one I sent you... so that I can install my wheel....can you please mail it back to me you can use my UPS account so there wont be no charge to you..thanks let me know


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@May 7 2011, 08:36 PM~20505258
> *Mando...not sure how much longer your gonna be with my Horn button...but I need the one I sent you... so that I can install my wheel....can you please mail it back to me you can use my UPS account so there wont be no charge to you..thanks let me know
> *


No problem we can send that back to you Monday PM me us that UPS account as for the metal button we made for you it's done we are just waiting on the plating Santiago will keep you posted bro.

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is some of this weeks work going to Plating and engraving


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 7 2011, 02:57 PM~20503956
> *Here are pics onj the stuff shipping this week sorry i missed last week we still shipped but We never took pics.  We should be weekly from now on again. Thanks again for the oppurtunity to serve you guys. Welcome to the Krazykutting family and we will always do our best in order to make every customer satisfied with teh service and quality of the Plaques.
> 
> 
> ...


Plaque looks :wow: Top Notch!! T T T for the Krazykutting Family


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Wut up wut uppp, what's it looking like fellas?


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 10 2011, 08:18 AM~20521388
> *Wut up wut uppp, what's it looking like fellas?
> *


things are rolling Bro. I will get pics of the engraving on your arms soon please call santiago to see if he can keep you updated he is close to the engraver most of the time. Thanks I know I have all your steering in our container just waiting on arms. talk to santiago about the blue anodizing you wanted so he can get that for tyou i will bring it up to him


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks homie, I talked to him after I posted that. Can u get him to call me about the blue annodizing. 
Thanks


----------



## CowboysLife C.C. (Feb 25, 2010)

What's up Mando, How are the pedals coming along or have they been shipped?
Talked to Jose on monday two weeks ago and mentioned they should be in the mail by friday that same week but nothing yet, just FYI need them for a show coming up next week.


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

What up Mando. How everything out there? How's the car coming along? Hopeing to take a trip out there perty soon.


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

I got my Empire plaques today Thank you Krazykutting for the good work :biggrin:


----------



## SIDE HUSTLE (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks Krazykutting for the plaques! Came in the mail today and they look good. 3rd Coast Riders.


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3rd COAST RIDER_@May 13 2011, 03:50 PM~20547203
> *Thanks Krazykutting for the plaques! Came in the mail today and they look good. 3rd Coast Riders.
> *


Say hommie I need to know when I'll be recieving the rest of my stuff so far it looks like im missing all sterring linkages, cylinders, spings, drive shaft, one drum, two tanks, upper and lower custom a-arms. I'll lay everything out but I know that stuff fo shure!!! Hit me back, you have my #.


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 7 2011, 10:43 PM~20505894
> *Here is some of this weeks work going to Plating and engraving
> 
> 
> ...



The Plaque looks good. Anxiously waiting to toss up on my truck!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbugg_@May 14 2011, 07:00 PM~20553482
> *Say hommie I need to know when I'll be recieving the rest of my stuff so far it looks like im missing all sterring linkages, cylinders, spings, drive shaft, one drum, two tanks, upper and lower custom a-arms. I'll lay everything out but I know that stuff fo shure!!! Hit me back, you have my #.
> *


I'll call you Jr I don't know if you are trying to promote us nut that messaage looks like we are not doing your work effeciently. Just to clear it up with guys on here most all that stuff you put on there went to an engraver you are dealing with and I am not doing anything on that stuff you chose to do on your own. as fotr the few pieces we are chroming for you we will get soon. I hope you got the stuff i shipped to you that was sitting in L.A. and we did you the favor of picking up and crating and ruching to you. you are welcome bro. Talk to you soon


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@May 12 2011, 10:26 AM~20537446
> *Thanks homie, I talked to him after I posted that. Can u get him to call me about the blue annodizing.
> Thanks
> *


All of the patrs are comming this week we can deal with the andoizing here in Yuma once I get the plating back from L.A.


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 15 2011, 01:37 PM~20557231
> *I'll call you Jr I don't know if you are trying to promote us nut that messaage looks like we are not doing your work effeciently. Just to clear it up with guys on here most all that stuff you put on there went to an engraver you are dealing with and I am not doing anything on that stuff you chose to do on your own. as fotr the few pieces we are chroming for you we will get soon. I hope you got the stuff i shipped to you that was sitting in L.A. and we did you the favor of picking up and crating and ruching to you. you are welcome bro. Talk to you soon
> *


Say Mando, Yor brother told me to put list of what I was missing. If I affended you in any way it wasn't ment that way. I'm proud to say you picked up the ball and made it right, I'll always do buisness with you and am proud that theres another mexican out there that has stood behind his word! I trust you 100% hommie; keep up all the good work and quality!!!!  :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbugg_@May 15 2011, 03:10 PM~20557818
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Say Mando, Yor brother told me to put list of what I was missing. If I affended you in any way it wasn't ment that way. I'm proud to say you picked up the ball and made it right, I'll always do buisness with you and am proud that theres another mexican out there that has stood behind his word! I trust you 100% hommie; keep up all the good work and quality!!!!   :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


*
Thank Bro I am just very sensitive because i know there are people browsing that will read into posts and take away from it what they assume. We are working very hard to clean up the reputation that was given to us and I know that some competitors are bad mouthing us as a tactic to get customers. I really appreciate everyones bsuiness and I know we are on the right track. Thanks again Jr your club members as well as yourself have been a great piece of my company starting and growing so know that i really appreciate it. Like I told you the drum is now being re chromed and Once I get the linkage from Jaime I will chrome and send to you.

Thanks again*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are some plaques and parts that are going out next week. Sorry for the bad pictuers and finger prints on plating they are perfect but it was late at night and the lighting was bad.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here is what we have cut this week so far
PLaques


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 15 2011, 08:33 PM~20559776
> *here is what we have cut this week so far
> PLaques
> 
> ...


looking good mando u guys keep up the good work ttt :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Lookin good yall, my plaques yall did foe me came out great can't wait to see tha pendents yall are doin for me next. Thanx keep it up ttt!


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Wassssup Mando... first stop on the LRM Tour and we took 1st place and 3rd best of show.. once again thx and you can see from my lil girls face she thanks all the family from Krazy Kutting for all the hard work that you guys did!


----------



## Mexican Heaven (Mar 3, 2011)

how much for a gold and chrome engraved plaque?


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Got my grille in today thanks Mando it came klean thanks again


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

got the mufflers today thanks ..they came out NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i can say you have been coming through!!!!!!!!!!!!!!THANKS AGAIN HOMIE
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

IM NOT IN A CAR CLUB, BUT I WOULD LIKE A PLAQUE OF MY HOMETOWN, HOW MUCH WOULD THAT BE.


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

What's good KK crew :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 15 2011, 10:33 PM~20559776
> *here is what we have cut this week so far
> PLaques
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childsplay69_@May 16 2011, 10:40 AM~20562886
> *Wassssup Mando... first stop on the LRM Tour and we took 1st place and 3rd best of show.. once again thx and you can see from my lil girls face she thanks all the family from Krazy Kutting for all the hard work that you guys did!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks you did a baddass paint job on it too. I'm glad we could help you snatch some trophies. Good to hear


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 15 2011, 08:28 PM~20559744
> *Here are some plaques and parts that are going out next week. Sorry for the bad pictuers and finger prints on plating they are perfect but it was late at night and the lighting was bad.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good, Appreciated the work


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

hey Santiago, are we still on for blue nights pendant. let me know. thanks homie.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey mando looking good and busy too! Just checking in seeing how things are going. I got a set of lowers I would like engraved and chrome plated. They would be smooth on bottom for a airbag set-up. so the engraving would be the sides and bottom piece.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Also can you do kandy red anadizing in the engraving??


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@Jul 11 2010, 07:48 PM~18020037
> *WHATS UP JOHNNY??? ITS BEEN OVER 16 MONTHS AND STILL NO GRILL!!!HIT ME UP
> *


2 1/2 years later,no johnny,no grill,no refund


----------



## elmichoacano72 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey mando hows it going , got my car ready for shows now just waiting on my grill . give me a call 559-367-8592 Juan from fresno 
72 monte grill


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elmichoacano72_@May 19 2011, 04:55 PM~20588088
> *Hey mando hows it going , got my car ready for shows now just waiting on my grill . give me a call 559-367-8592 Juan from fresno
> 72 monte grill
> *


Whats up Juan sure thing bro we change dit for you already. Ill call you thanks. Also tried to call you


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@May 19 2011, 01:46 PM~20586810
> *2 1/2 years later,no johnny,no grill,no refund
> *


Johnny who he has nothing to do with this comapny anymore. I hate that his bad business ethics keep comming up. Sorry to hear that Bro If you need to order something let us know we will be gald to make parts for you as you can see no one on here has to wait 2 years they get there stuff sometimes 1 week late but always very good quality.

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Some work this week we will post more up tomorrow driving to drop off at the chrome shop tonight and pick last weeks load we only got a few pieces we will get alot more tomorrow to post.


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 22 2011, 09:48 PM~20607495
> *Some work this week we will post more up tomorrow driving to drop off at the chrome shop tonight and pick last weeks load we only got a few pieces we will get alot more tomorrow to post.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Keep up the good work


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More Plaques off to plating


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More Plaques from plating we will have more this week and alot of car parts as well as bike parts. week after week delivering to you. Sorry they are dirty we clean before we ship. Thanks for all the work you guys trust us with we will continue to give you our very best.


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.AZTEC 509_@May 19 2011, 01:46 PM~20586810
> *2 1/2 years later,no johnny,no grill,no refund
> *


JUST WANTED TO THANK U MANDO FOR STEPPING UP & CORRECTING JOHNNY'S FUCK UP,I APPRECIATE IT!!! LOOK FOWARD TO DOING MORE BUISENESS WITH U :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

the blue knights plaque esta chingon. can't wait to get it.


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

finally got a chance to put on the grill u guys made thanks!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

:fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :run: :run: :boink: :boink:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210callejeros_@May 25 2011, 09:26 AM~20625162
> *finally got a chance to put on the grill u guys made thanks!
> 
> 
> ...


 :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 24 2011, 11:18 PM~20622803
> *More Plaques from plating we will have more this week and alot of car parts as well as bike parts. week after week delivering to you. Sorry they are dirty we clean before we ship. Thanks for all the work you guys trust us with we will continue to give you our very best.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 24 2011, 10:18 PM~20622803
> *More Plaques from plating we will have more this week and alot of car parts as well as bike parts. week after week delivering to you. Sorry they are dirty we clean before we ship. Thanks for all the work you guys trust us with we will continue to give you our very best.
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD AS FUCK HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 24 2011, 10:18 PM~20622803
> *More Plaques from plating we will have more this week and alot of car parts as well as bike parts. week after week delivering to you. Sorry they are dirty we clean before we ship. Thanks for all the work you guys trust us with we will continue to give you our very best.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL91_@May 25 2011, 09:47 PM~20630562
> *:fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:
> *


Thanks. . . . I think  :dunno: ha ha ha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More parts and there will be alot more tonight I get the parts for the cutlass tonight that are all 2 tone and engraved and all Pudges engraved motor parts also will post tomorrow


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 27 2011, 08:31 AM~20640012
> *More parts and there will be alot more  tonight I get the parts for the cutlass tonight that are all 2 tone and engraved and all Pudges engraved motor parts also will post tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 27 2011, 08:31 AM~20640012
> *More parts and there will be alot more  tonight I get the parts for the cutlass tonight that are all 2 tone and engraved and all Pudges engraved motor parts also will post tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just got the blue knights plaque. Man, you guys are artists. thanks alot.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

looks good mando thanx..










:cheesy:


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 24 2011, 11:18 PM~20622803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They look good man. :biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Hope some of my order gets shipped today :dunno:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 28 2011, 09:59 AM~20646420
> * Hope some of my order gets shipped today :dunno:
> *


please give us until tuesday all the 2 tone took a little longer they are plated and going in gold tuesday and we will be ready to ship all next week. Sorry for the delay bro I hope you understand.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Some of the plaques that will be ready to ship tuesday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More plaques had to do 2 Posts with out the car parts that we also have ready


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Some work going to plating this week we are still cutting so if you don't see your on here you will soon we plan on cutting tomorrow also.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Deadly0001_@May 28 2011, 12:10 AM~20645234
> *Just got the blue knights plaque. Man, you guys are artists. thanks alot.
> *


Thank you bro your pendent is in the works also. Thanks again for stopping by our blog we love to hear customers feedback keeps us down the right road.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 29 2011, 11:02 AM~20651404
> *please give us until tuesday all the 2 tone took a little longer they are plated and going in gold tuesday and we will be ready to ship all next week. Sorry for the delay bro I hope you understand.
> *


When u say all u mean Steering Wheel and Adapter,Plaque,Door Vents,Back Plates,Tank Plugs,&Twisted Rodes with acrorn nuts? You don't have to worry about the delay!!!!
I know that with fabrication,engraving,& plating shit just takes time homie. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Callejero_@May 29 2011, 11:49 AM~20651597
> *When u say all u mean Steering Wheel and Adapter,Plaque,Door Vents,Back Plates,Tank Plugs,&Twisted Rodes with acrorn nuts? You don't have to worry about the delay!!!!
> I know that with fabrication,engraving,& plating shit just takes time homie.  :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


I know evertyhing on that list I have to sheck on the tank plugs Santiago took them to the plater later than the rest of the stuff by tuesday all that minus the plugs. Thanks for being understanding I know that the stuff is beutiful and you will love the parts. We will make sure we ship your stuff next week and keep you in the loop with the tracking number.


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sabes que homie, you guys kicked blue knights plaque out of the ballpark. you guys have in my opinion 100 percent satisfaction.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@May 29 2011, 02:45 PM~20652230
> *I know evertyhing on that list I have to sheck on the tank plugs Santiago took them to the plater later than the rest of the stuff by tuesday all that minus the plugs. Thanks for being understanding I know that the stuff is beutiful and you will love the parts. We will make sure we ship your stuff next week and keep you in the loop with the tracking number.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SURG-O (Aug 1, 2008)

Wild Mint Car getting all the Molding and Metal work before final paint

























hey mando how much for some regal fillers made out of metal.... it looks sick.... pm me thanks..


----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

mandoemex said:


> Some work going to plating this week we are still cutting so if you don't see your on here you will soon we plan on cutting tomorrow also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> More plaques had to do 2 Posts with out the car parts that we also have ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup mando and bebe....i see them united dreams plaques are done??? when can we hook up so i can get them bad boys??


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Whta's up Mando.. I want to order 2 sets of wheel chips with my club logo on them. Let me know how much. Thanks


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Good work as always...:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

This weeks finished pieces


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here are raw things going this week to plating


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

il take 2 shipped to 95826 that says 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. with sacramento under neth pm me


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> This weeks finished pieces


Bad azz work :thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

more plaques cut this week. the rest of the watsonville plaques, and new order


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so thankful to be back to where I'd hoped we'd be. Delevering top quality plaques with very good turn around and the best prices. AS well as producing a full line of billet parts and Bike parts for everyone. I know that we have very happy customers and I'd just like to take the time to say thank you for your patience and understanding and welcome to the Krazy kutting family I hope to be welcomming alot more family members this year to grow our customer base and allow us to serve more Lowriders out there. believe me we have big plans for this year new Products showing in Denver, Las Vegas, Seattle, and Hopefully a show in Texas. I was in the pleasonton swap meet this weekend and met alot of cool people. We hope to start traveling and meeting alot more of you. I will be traveling routinely to Sanjose area maybe 2 time permonth so we will be able to better serve Nor cal. as well as soon we will start planning monthly trips to South west to serve New Mexico and texas better also.

Thanks again and i will post my our Show schedule as well as our traveling schedule soo so we can drum up more business face to face.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

thank santiago las partes del rey misterio estan chingonas:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> I am so thankful to be back to where I'd hoped we'd be. Delevering top quality plaques with very good turn around and the best prices. AS well as producing a full line of billet parts and Bike parts for everyone. I know that we have very happy customers and I'd just like to take the time to say thank you for your patience and understanding and welcome to the Krazy kutting family I hope to be welcomming alot more family members this year to grow our customer base and allow us to serve more Lowriders out there. believe me we have big plans for this year new Products showing in Denver, Las Vegas, Seattle, and Hopefully a show in Texas. I was in the pleasonton swap meet this weekend and met alot of cool people. We hope to start traveling and meeting alot more of you. I will be traveling routinely to Sanjose area maybe 2 time permonth so we will be able to better serve Nor cal. as well as soon we will start planning monthly trips to South west to serve New Mexico and texas better also.
> 
> Thanks again and i will post my our Show schedule as well as our traveling schedule soo so we can drum up more business face to face.


TTT:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::h5::h5:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> I am so thankful to be back to where I'd hoped we'd be. Delevering top quality plaques with very good turn around and the best prices. AS well as producing a full line of billet parts and Bike parts for everyone. I know that we have very happy customers and I'd just like to take the time to say thank you for your patience and understanding and welcome to the Krazy kutting family I hope to be welcomming alot more family members this year to grow our customer base and allow us to serve more Lowriders out there. believe me we have big plans for this year new Products showing in Denver, Las Vegas, Seattle, and Hopefully a show in Texas. I was in the pleasonton swap meet this weekend and met alot of cool people. We hope to start traveling and meeting alot more of you. I will be traveling routinely to Sanjose area maybe 2 time permonth so we will be able to better serve Nor cal. as well as soon we will start planning monthly trips to South west to serve New Mexico and texas better also.
> 
> Thanks again and i will post my our Show schedule as well as our traveling schedule soo so we can drum up more business face to
> 
> ...




What, Tracy ain't BIG enough for you?


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

THANKS GUYS THE PLAQUE LOOKS GOOD AS FUCK :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> THANKS GUYS THE PLAQUE LOOKS GOOD AS FUCK :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks bro is that money for the nextplaque order ? you guys have been really good to us and we appreciate it. Thanks again


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> Thanks bro is that money for the nextplaque order ? you guys have been really good to us and we appreciate it. Thanks again


Told ya bro ill be getting more stuff from you soon!!


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

juangotti said:


>


Hey Mando, how bout some 63 Impala trim pics....:x:


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Plaque looks good, appreciate the work!


----------



## alexperezaip (Jan 23, 2011)

Plaque looks good! Appreciate the service, will continue to do business in the future.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

MrSix3 said:


> Hey Mando, how bout some 63 Impala trim pics....:x:


TRUESTYLE BABY!!


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> TRUESTYLE BABY!!


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

any word on the insert for my rear view mirror


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank's KrazyKutting Fam. for the Beautiful and Stunning Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























Thanks


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up KrazyKutting!!!! I can't wait to gey my 64 back.. By the way the 66 looks real niceeeee.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

bigjuanestiloryder said:


> any word on the insert for my rear view mirror


Sorry for the dealy we appreciate your business. the insert is ready to ship we cut extra ones for you guy's because I know you will want more mirrors I've already been called by a member that wants one. I will ship it tomorrow and get you a tracking #.

Thanks Juan we appreciate your patience it took a while to get the right material but we have plenty instock now.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

MrSix3 said:


>


Moldings didn't come in today that means we will get them next week.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OK here is some of the Plaques this week we try and post as much as possible but we can never post all our work every week. here is some I'll try and post more tomorrow along with all the plaques we cut this week going to plating now.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> Thank's KrazyKutting Fam. for the Beautiful and Stunning Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you I can't wait to get your tank plugs to you also. they will lok good with all that stuff we made for you. we are here for anything else you may need. Thanks again for the oppurtunity.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Thank you I can't wait to get your tank plugs to you also. they will lok good with all that stuff we made for you. we are here for anything else you may need. Thanks again for the oppurtunity.


I really do appreciate everything!!!! Yes,I have a few more ideas.Looking Foward to see u in Denver.
Thanks


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Tracking number?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> Tracking number?


there isn't onw charlie santiago is going to box right now and he will make sure it get's shipped on Monday without exception I saw that everything is there your calipers,Spindles,Steering linkage,and all 6 arms. the they are fully assembled and they have the engraved bushing covers. Thanks again for the order.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here are some of the raw plaques. still cutting right now to make sure we hit deadlines for everyone ordering I might not be able to post all because I am taking the family out on vacation next week but be sure that they are being cut and on time.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is a new product we are stocking for you guys now. we will have them at shows top quality cut and plating metal not aluminum for strength. They are going fo $140 a set of 2


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

El Callejero said:


> Thank's KrazyKutting Fam. for the Beautiful and Stunning Work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looking good callejero :thumbsup: any pics of the whole car nice work krazy kutting krew!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

mandoemex said:


> there isn't onw charlie santiago is going to box right now and he will make sure it get's shipped on Monday without exception I saw that everything is there your calipers,Spindles,Steering linkage,and all 6 arms. the they are fully assembled and they have the engraved bushing covers. Thanks again for the order.


I thought they were shipped out earlier this Week but I Talked to him a little while ago, thanks again to u and everyone at the shop for the quality work u guys put out. I'm sure when people out here in the Eastcoast see these u gonna get some calls.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

<a href="http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/?action=view&current=DSC_0289-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/DSC_0289-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

210callejeros said:


> looking good callejero :thumbsup: any pics of the whole car nice work krazy kutting krew!



















No disrespect to your topic mando just answering this quote


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> No disrespect to your topic mando just answering this quote


Nice car bro


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

El Callejero said:


> No disrespect to your topic mando just answering this quote


wow nice ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey mondo its me jesus just checkin to see how everything is comin also was wonderin if jose has found the sprocket for my godsons bike also if has the nuts for the a arms yet get at me and let me no how its comin and how long before my sons bike is done thx


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

jessen4697 said:


> hey mondo its me jesus just checkin to see how everything is comin also was wonderin if jose has found the sprocket for my godsons bike also if has the nuts for the a arms yet get at me and let me no how its comin and how long before my sons bike is done thx


its done we got the crown and sproket for gargoyle already and we will haev it finished assembly tomorrow. also yes we have the tribal sproket. and as for the nuts go ahead and call him. Thanks


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

El Callejero said:


> No disrespect to your topic mando just answering this quote


Nice!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks for the grill


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks for the grill


 That's a badass grill !!!!


mandoemex said:


> Nice car bro


Gracias :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Cant wait to see my plaques progress!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks callejero ur car is nice to bro like that steering wheel


----------



## jrzstyle93 (Dec 6, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Here is a new product we are stocking for you guys now. we will have them at shows top quality cut and plating metal not aluminum for strength. They are going fo $140 a set of 2


What r these? Im guessing theyre for the batteries???They look nice!


----------



## AZTECAS CC WA (May 8, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Here is a new product we are stocking for you guys now. we will have them at shows top quality cut and plating metal not aluminum for strength. They are going fo $140 a set of 2


what are these used for?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

AZTECAS CC WA said:


> what are these used for?


Pretty sure they're for battery tie downs


Blue94cady said:


> Thanks callejero ur car is nice to bro like that steering wheel


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Thanks coud'nt have done it with out the Krazy Kutting Krew!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for posting the pics. It's great to see our products in action. :guns:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

They are battery hold downs.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## jrzstyle93 (Dec 6, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> They are battery hold downs.


R they for 6 or 8 batteries?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

jrzstyle93 said:


> R they for 6 or 8 batteries?


These are for 3 batteries. However we can custom make them for upto 8 batteries.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

thanx for the update on my grill santi..looks badass!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

uffin:uffin:uffin:


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Any word on blue knights pendant?


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

How much for a set of twisted pump tank rods in chrome...to el paso 79924

Thanks, RFFR


----------



## jessen4697 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey fabian its jesus again when will I be able to go pick up my gargole bike also been callin jose but he dont answer his phone also just wonderin if u made a tuntable for my bike to hit me back thx


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Deadly0001 said:


> Any word on blue knights pendant?


The Blue Knights Pendant will be ready Saturday. I can meet up with you on Sunday if you would like?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:HOW IS IT GOING GUYS HOW IS MY PLAQUE COMING ALONG???


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:wave:uffin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KrAzY KrAkR said:


> How much for a set of twisted pump tank rods in chrome...to el paso 79924
> 
> Thanks, RFFR


$25 Each Plus $10 for Shipping


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

jessen4697 said:


> Hey fabian its jesus again when will I be able to go pick up my gargole bike also been callin jose but he dont answer his phone also just wonderin if u made a tuntable for my bike to hit me back thx


Its ready!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:HOW IS IT GOING GUYS HOW IS MY PLAQUE COMING ALONG???


I will send you a picture tomorrow for your approval to cut. Thanks!


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up Mando!!! You know when you guys are going to ship my club members grill for the 75 Impala? I know is done, just want to see when I can give it to him... Thanks bro... KARZICON TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr.Negrito (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> I will send you a picture tomorrow for your approval to cut. Thanks!


COOL THANKS!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

jessen4697 said:


> Hey fabian its jesus again when will I be able to go pick up my gargole bike also been callin jose but he dont answer his phone also just wonderin if u made a tuntable for my bike to hit me back thx


Hey Jesus I know you probably don't know how layitlow works bro. you know your turn table is ready it was ready last time you were there? Also Fabian does not get on here ? If it's not me, or satiago then it isn't a Krazy Kutting rep ? Your bike is done can you please pick it up ? I can't wait to get your next order and for you to start showing this bike so we can get more business. good luck


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Yo Mando Joe here from HI just checkin in about status Uso. Just so you know I'm ready to start the process if you guys are. Ok guys thanks a ton for being patient and keep up the good work.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

shoez86 said:


> Yo Mando Joe here from HI just checkin in about status Uso. Just so you know I'm ready to start the process if you guys are. Ok guys thanks a ton for being patient and keep up the good work.


For sure I'll PM you the qoute tomorrow. Thanks bro


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Gargoyle bike out the door ready for show


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

As alway's alot of finished parts ready to ship to our Customers without fail. Top quality work at affordable prices week in and week out.


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:

any pics of the hood ornament also?


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Gargoyle bike out the door ready for show


Damn that bike came out bad ass... Hey Mando when can I come back down to lay some more patterns???


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

email sent :nicoderm:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Some of the Plaques cut this week. Happy to have new customers from the west coast with us as well as Hawaii and Crowd Alaska.
Thanks for the trust in making your plaques.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KAHUNA said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> any pics of the hood ornament also?


Just got that engraved, should have it in a few more days


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a closer look at our work. Thanks for the orders, much appreciated.


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

KrazyKutting said:


> Just got that engraved, should have it in a few more days


cool homie, thanks


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

WASSUP GUYS YALL STILL DOIN BAD ASS WORK! I JUST EMAILED A LOGO TO THE [email protected] ADDRESS HIT ME UP LET ME KNOW IF YA GOT IT


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR KRAZING KUTTING!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

Was up Mando... Everything looking good as always. Car is looking hella good can't wait to see it in paint.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> WASSUP GUYS YALL STILL DOIN BAD ASS WORK! I JUST EMAILED A LOGO TO THE [email protected] ADDRESS HIT ME UP LET ME KNOW IF YA GOT IT


Brandon, Thanks for the referral. Much appreciated, did get your email and will work on it asap.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

KrazyKutting said:


> Brandon, Thanks for the referral. Much appreciated, did get your email and will work on it asap.


FANTASTIC!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

MrSix3 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR KRAZING KUTTING!!!! :thumbsup:


X210:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

KrazyKutting said:


> Brandon, Thanks for the referral. Much appreciated, did get your email and will work on it asap.


how about mine :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ANY PROGRESS ON THE LOGO I SENT OVER??


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work fellas. Some of the crew will be contacting u real soon.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Vayzfinest said:


> Great work fellas. Some of the crew will be contacting u real soon.


THATS JUST BADD ASS:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

They already started calling thanks bro


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OK I feel that we are giving everone the best service that we can and delivering at 100% on all orders now. With that said I have decided to hire my sister to start telemarketing and reaching out to alot of the lowriding communities throughout the U.S. in order to offer our stock items that are pretty nice adn very affordable. If anyone wants to get on the Call list or mailing list just E-mail us your info to [email protected] or call (928)750-2323 her name is Lizbeth Gonzalez and she will be handling the telemarketing for us. If you get called and don't wish to be bothered just let her know and she will get you off the list. We just want to make sure everyone know what we offer from Car Club merchanidise to Billet Parts for Hyd,Engine,Interior,Exterior and suspensions. Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Some cut items new Members to the krazy kutting family
























and those of you that think I just sit on my ass and manage the business, sometimes I can't answer the phone because we are building championship cars.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More stuff cut this week so far


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

hno:hno:Cant wait till my plaque pics get posted!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> More stuff cut this week so far


LOOKING REAL GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Some cut items new Members to the krazy kutting family
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> ANY PROGRESS ON THE LOGO I SENT OVER??



ITS KOO BRANDON....LOOKS LIKE THEY TOO BUSY HOMIE...I JUT FOUND THIS THREAD AND I NEED THEM PLAQUES ASAP SO IM GONNA SEE IF THESE GUYS LOCALLY WILL DO EM FOR US, AND WHICH EVER COMES FIRST IS THE ONES WE WILL GET....MUCH LOVE N RESPECTS HOMIE.......


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> OK I feel that we are giving everone the best service that we can and delivering at 100% on all orders now. With that said I have decided to hire my sister to start telemarketing and reaching out to alot of the lowriding communities throughout the U.S. in order to offer our stock items that are pretty nice adn very affordable. If anyone wants to get on the Call list or mailing list just E-mail us your info to [email protected] or call (928)750-2323 her name is Lizbeth Gonzalez and she will be handling the telemarketing for us. If you get called and don't wish to be bothered just let her know and she will get you off the list. We just want to make sure everyone know what we offer from Car Club merchanidise to Billet Parts for Hyd,Engine,Interior,Exterior and suspensions. Thanks


:thumbsup: You guys do awesome work! Cant wait to see my finished pieces! Any pics of it yet bro?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

BIGANT007 said:


> ITS KOO BRANDON....LOOKS LIKE THEY TOO BUSY HOMIE...I JUT FOUND THIS THREAD AND I NEED THEM PLAQUES ASAP SO IM GONNA SEE IF THESE GUYS LOCALLY WILL DO EM FOR US, AND WHICH EVER COMES FIRST IS THE ONES WE WILL GET....MUCH LOVE N RESPECTS HOMIE.......


As far as I am concerned the Design has already been sent over. I have seen it if you don't have it yet Let me know Santiago sent it over from his phone (928)750-2324 we are not too busy we have plenty of time and resources. Feel free to call our shop (928)726-2958. 
This might look like alot of work but it really isn't I wish we were too busy.

Thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BIGANT007 said:


> ITS KOO BRANDON....LOOKS LIKE THEY TOO BUSY HOMIE...I JUT FOUND THIS THREAD AND I NEED THEM PLAQUES ASAP SO IM GONNA SEE IF THESE GUYS LOCALLY WILL DO EM FOR US, AND WHICH EVER COMES FIRST IS THE ONES WE WILL GET....MUCH LOVE N RESPECTS HOMIE.......


Sorry about that bro, I did text Brandon the initial design yeterday a little after 3pm. We are working on some changes, should have to him later today. Thanks, feel free to call me directly at (928) 750-2324 if you have any other concerns.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Vayzfinest said:


> Great work fellas. Some of the crew will be contacting u real soon.


Thanks Charlie!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> how about mine :naughty: :naughty:


Just send you a PM. Mail me your Badges.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry mando do you guys have a PP account? Tried to PM but not used to this new set-up. Joe


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

shoez86 said:


> Sorry mando do you guys have a PP account? Tried to PM but not used to this new set-up. Joe


If you want E-mail me at [email protected]
the paypal accoutn is the same [email protected] I can send your qoute on your e mail if you like

Thanks


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are Plaques cut yesterday The Latin Luxury Plaques are also cut but Santiago took them to get polished for the engraving before I could take a pic.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT !!!!!!!!! THANKS FOR THE PARTS FELLAS !!!! GREAT JOB!!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Here are Plaques cut yesterday The Latin Luxury Plaques are also cut but Santiago took them to get polished for the engraving before I could take a pic.


:0:0:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Do you guys make.the extended skirts.for the big bodys??


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Trailing arms use caddy bushings?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Vayzfinest said:


> Trailing arms use caddy bushings?


PLease call Jose he knows. (928)750-2325

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Yogi said:


> Do you guys make.the extended skirts.for the big bodys??


Yes we can. I'll pm you a price. The turn around for them is 3 weeks right now S.S. polished


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mando how my Horn button project coming along..


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

dwnsouth985 said:


> Mando how my Horn button project coming along..


we got it here at the shop I'll have jose give you a call we installed it and thought it looked real good we put the top piece on the outer part of the steering wheel and the bottom piece on the inside and it fit great as well as looked great. Like I said either call Jose or PM me your # so i can have him call you to make sure we get what you need. Thanks for all the support over there


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

anyphotos of the WICKED RIDAZ plaques yet homie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,?


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

*TTT for the Krazy Kutting crew!!! :thumbsup: Any pics of my trim yet? :x:*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry for the bad pictures I was at car shows this weekend and am not back in town yet picture was taken with a phone camera
Wicked your plaques are in here it was cool meeting you guy's up in freemont this weekend, Thank you New Class for your Order the engraving will start this week, Also More plaques from other Plaques almost 40 this week not bad 








Engraved pieces going for plating


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mauro your forks for the denver show your other parts we will have this week and ship in time for the show
















Switch plate








Callejeros your tank plugs ready in time for denver


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

mandoemex said:


> Sorry for the bad pictures I was at car shows this weekend and am not back in town yet picture was taken with a phone camera
> Wicked your plaques are in here it was cool meeting you guy's up in freemont this weekend, Thank you New Class for your Order the engraving will start this week, Also More plaques from other Plaques almost 40 this week not bad
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Mauro your forks for the denver show your other parts we will have this week and ship in time for the show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

Chingon Karzicon.


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk178/Pituchy/100_1187.jpg


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://s280.photobucket.com/albums/kk178/Pituchy/?action=view&current=100_1187.jpg


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Aw man i thought my plaque would be in those pics at least the pieces of the plaque oh well I am sure its worth the wait!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:Good job on those plaques right there though!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jrzstyle93 (Dec 6, 2010)

Can you pm me any pics of backing plates with the lincoln emblem and swithc plates also....thanks......


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Sorry for the bad pictures I was at car shows this weekend and am not back in town yet picture was taken with a phone camera
> Wicked your plaques are in here it was cool meeting you guy's up in freemont this weekend, Thank you New Class for your Order the engraving will start this week, Also More plaques from other Plaques almost 40 this week not bad
> 
> 
> ...


much love bro....it was nice meeting you out there also....a pleasant suprise.... looki forward too seeing you when you get back this way.....
the plaques look great....did you remember my pendant?


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

if at all possible....can you post a finished plaque up close.....? thanx again...TTT for KRAZY KUTTING


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BIGANT007 said:


> if at all possible....can you post a finished plaque up close.....? thanx again...TTT for KRAZY KUTTING


Its in plating right now, should have them ready for a picture on Saturday. I will text you a pic on Friday.


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> Its in plating right now, should have them ready for a picture on Saturday. I will text you a pic on Friday.


if its not too late....i need another plaque and another pendant.......

so that would be 6 plauqes and 2 pendants

i know the total cost but we can text by phone to confirm it all thanx....we are getn them on sunday still right? im sure we are so i wanna say thank you so very much in advance....full payment on friday;;;;;;;


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BIGANT007 said:


> if its not too late....i need another plaque and another pendant.......
> 
> so that would be 6 plauqes and 2 pendants
> 
> i know the total cost but we can text by phone to confirm it all thanx....we are getn them on sunday still right? im sure we are so i wanna say thank you so very much in advance....full payment on friday;;;;;;;


I will cut you another plaque, I already had 2 pendants in your order.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

yo Mando...whats the haps on the Horn steering wheel assembly ...no one called me


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

dwnsouth985 said:


> yo Mando...whats the haps on the Horn steering wheel assembly ...no one called me


Hang with us bro, we will come up with a plan by Tuesday. PM me on Tuesday.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

_*:thumbsup:ttt*_


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry for not posting any new pictures I was in northern cali connecting with some customers we had lost touch with. I will start posting pics tonight I know the guys have a Krazy amount of plaques cut and also a krazy amount of Finsihed product to show I will also post the picture request you guys have made on items . Thanks for all your support.


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Payment sent!! Thanks again Krazy Kutting!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

ok thats cool...i guess the way he said it yall had cam up with something....im not trying to rush yall..yall do yall thang ..


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

dwnsouth985 said:


> ok thats cool...i guess the way he said it yall had cam up with something....im not trying to rush yall..yall do yall thang ..


We did bro but I was out of town and stayed longer than I thought I would. We'll get with you I'll send a pic tomorrow of what we were thinking. Thanks again


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OK here we go with some stuff ready to chip this week comming up haev a great 4th of july we'll be working cutting the Krazy amount of plaques ordered I will post some of them later today.
just another day in the Office I see alot of people liking our Gold and 2 tone the gold here doesn't start fading quick like we've been told that our competitors do. Nothing but the best Chrome and Gold here.








New class tucson your plates shold have arrived already








Repeat customer thanks for the order you'll love your plaques 








Nor cal customer we'll see you this week your plaques are great i checked them out and they are top quality








another single plaque but we actually do them not just say we do them withourt design or set-up








Here are Latin Luxury plaques my brother has your engraved ones being plated already thanks for the order








Top name in bike clubs we hope we can service your club and keep it in the Krazy Kutting Family








Plaques from already family members out of Chicago thanks for trusting us with your work we hope to keep you guy's with us for as long as we both lowride.








More plaques from Washington I am glad to see that we are your preferred cutter over there we hope to keep that honor.








To be continued


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry i couldn't fit them all in 1 Post here are the rest
I like this plaque nice and clean 








Hawaii got to love it you will love your plaques they are beutiful Gold always looks great. Thanks you guys for keeping us in mind for all your cutting over there we hope to always have Hawaii's trust in our ability.








Crowd Alaska thank for the Order it is cool to Have our friends from San Diego recomending us for the Plaques Unlike our Competiion we can offer the Casted Look at an affordable price with still no Set-up nor design cost. You will love your we should have the engraved ones back next week.








Thanks for the Repeat Orders from You guys the pendents are in the works I'll post pics of them in a bit 








This is what we call reverse 2 tone so that there is more Chrome then Gold looks good in my opinion








New customer with a really nice plaques








More Chicago Plaques you guy's have to be doing it big over there we have done alot of Chicago this year








Prime example of us not charging for Design or Set-up it took us 4 hours to design this for the customer but we do what we say.








Battery covers now in stock $200 ea btu engraving is 2nd to none


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

nice work mando


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> OK here we go with some stuff ready to chip this week comming up haev a great 4th of july we'll be working cutting the Krazy amount of plaques ordered I will post some of them later today.
> just another day in the Office I see alot of people liking our Gold and 2 tone the gold here doesn't start fading quick like we've been told that our competitors do. Nothing but the best Chrome and Gold here.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I GOTTA SAY.......I WAS A LIL DOUBTFULL....AND LEARY ABOUT THE WHOLE PROSSES AND PAYMENT.....BUT NOW I MUST SAY

MUCH LOVE TO KRAZY KUTTING FOR COMING THROUGH WITH FLYIN COLORS AND EXEEDING MY EXPECTATIONS.....

YOU GUYS WENT ABOVE AND BEYOND AND I GOT NOTHIN BUT LOVE FOR YA HOMIES.........EVERYTHING HAS GONE NICE, EASY N SMOOTH.

:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

BIGANT007 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I GOTTA SAY.......I WAS A LIL DOUBTFULL....AND LEARY ABOUT THE WHOLE PROSSES AND PAYMENT.....BUT NOW I MUST SAY
> 
> ...


I TOLD YA BRO! THESE GUYS GET DOWN


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

BIGANT007 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I GOTTA SAY.......I WAS A LIL DOUBTFULL....AND LEARY ABOUT THE WHOLE PROSSES AND PAYMENT.....BUT NOW I MUST SAY
> 
> ...


Thank you we really appreciate it. I have the plaques in the car and we are leaving up north at about 1PM. do you want to meet up tonight ?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is this weeks cut for you guys. this is not all I have not been back to the shop to take the rest of the pics. I'll post those up later


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Car work completed for the week
Jose your 64 chrome parts ebing assembled we should start your engine in a couple of weeks and Your hydraulics also
















Sal with GoodTimes here are your Molded Hood and trunk ready and back on car
















Mathew here is the 63 engine and hood hinges we are on the exhaust and the Hydraulics on this one for you









Lime wire hyd batteries shaved and painted also trunk is done for you and exhauset is installed








here is the hornbutton let me know if this is what you wanted PM me I think this will work








Good Times rearview mirror for a good times member we might not do the plaques yet but damn we get alot of love from them








Hood emblem for Truestyle and also checkout the pendent from suenos unidos pretty small and clean cuts if anyone tells you the lie about a laser being cleaner compare for yourslef when you are at a show look at anyone of theres and then look at ours.








Molded arms completed this week for customers


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

New Products going on web page today at www.karzicon.net
63 and 64 Dash Pieces with Radio cancelled we can do any configuration for you Engraved Ball milled or just plain.
















For the G body Lovers smoothed out Chrome Drums


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

jrzstyle93 said:


> Can you pm me any pics of backing plates with the lincoln emblem and swithc plates also....thanks......


All our Products are finished ready to go on your car triple plated Chrome


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Are the smooth drums for sale or are they someones?
Please let me know!! Thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> Are the smooth drums for sale or are they someones?
> Please let me know!! Thanks


No we are now carring them in stock I also have raw ones getting engraved to keep in stock also.


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Thank you we really appreciate it. I have the plaques in the car and we are leaving up north at about 1PM. do you want to meet up tonight ?


OH HELL YEAH........CALL ME AND LETS MEET ......AGAIN ABOVE AND BEYOND :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> I TOLD YA BRO! THESE GUYS GET DOWN


YES SIR....THEY MADE A BELIEVER OUT OF ME PIMPIN.....

MUCH LOVE BRANDON FOR THE TIME , EFFORT AND PATIENCE IN HELPIN ME WITH MY SITUATION AND LEADING ME TO THE RIGHT

PEOPLE.....THESE GUYS BETTER MAKE SURE THEY CARRY ENOUGH TOILET PAPER WITH THEM WHEREVER THEY GO THOUGH......

CAUSE THEY ARE SHITTIN ALL OVER EVERYBODY :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

TTMFT FOR KRAZY KUTTING.......I CANT SAY ENOUGH.....YOU GUYS ARE SIMPLY THE BEST IN MY BOOK AND IM HARD TO PLEASE, THANK YOU. :h5:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Mando I sent you a pm homie. Please get back to it as soon as you can.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> No we are now carring them in stock I also have raw ones getting engraved to keep in stock also.


Kool I'll wait for the engraved ones!!! p/m me a price please
Also my homie has a 63 and he needs some chrome hood hindges,hood latch with spring,radiator support,and even a chrome rag top rack.
or can u let me know if u have any other chrome parts for his car in stock.
Thanking You in Advance


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Thank you we really appreciate it. I have the plaques in the car and we are leaving up north at about 1PM. do you want to meet up tonight ?




I WAITED AND WAITED..........I CALLED YOUR CELL PHONE AND TEXTED YOU GUYS SINCE THIS MORNING AROUND 1130

HAVENT HEARD FROM ANYONE YET.....I STAYED UP BUT GOTTA GET TO SLEEP NOW....

HOPE YOU GUYS MADE IT BACK DOWN HERE SAFELY AND ALL IS WELL WITH YOU GUYS CALL OR TEXT ME ASAP. THANX.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

BIGANT007 said:


> I WAITED AND WAITED..........I CALLED YOUR CELL PHONE AND TEXTED YOU GUYS SINCE THIS MORNING AROUND 1130
> 
> HAVENT HEARD FROM ANYONE YET.....I STAYED UP BUT GOTTA GET TO SLEEP NOW....
> 
> HOPE YOU GUYS MADE IT BACK DOWN HERE SAFELY AND ALL IS WELL WITH YOU GUYS CALL OR TEXT ME ASAP. THANX.



I din't make it all the way and I didn't haev your number correct bro. I am here and will be here until wednsday. I have other plaques to drop off today but please text me your number to (928)750-2322 and we'll call you back to see when I can go drop them to you. Sorry bro brought the family with me and we stopped about 8 times to go to the bathroom. Thanks again


----------



## Deadly0001 (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

any pics of my plaque yet?????????


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> I din't make it all the way and I didn't haev your number correct bro. I am here and will be here until wednsday. I have other plaques to drop off today but please text me your number to (928)750-2322 and we'll call you back to see when I can go drop them to you. Sorry bro brought the family with me and we stopped about 8 times to go to the bathroom. Thanks again


JUST GLAD TO HEAR ALL IS WELL AND THAT YOU ALL ARE SAFE AND WELL.....I SPOKE WITH YOU N YOUR BROTHER ALREADY SO ITS ALL GOOD BRO....THANX AGAIN.


----------



## jrzstyle93 (Dec 6, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> All our Products are finished ready to go on your car triple plated Chrome


 Dam these r nice please pm the price!!!!


----------



## MAD_COWBOY_72 (May 26, 2011)

Nice work Guys..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Mando I spoke with Jose Carillo on the phone (928)750-2325 He sent me the address. Money order will be there tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Sup krazy kutting any new products


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Money Order Sent overnight via UPS :nicoderm:


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wats up guys y'all here yet!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Location Date Local Time ActivityWhat's This?
*Phoenix, AZ, United States 07/08/2011 4:14 A.M. Out For Delivery*
07/08/2011 3:40 A.M. Arrival Scan
Rockford, IL, United States 07/08/2011 2:41 A.M. Departure Scan
Rockford, IL, United States 07/07/2011 11:54 P.M. Arrival Scan
DFW Airport, TX, United States 07/07/2011 9:56 P.M. Departure Scan
07/07/2011 9:00 P.M. Arrival Scan
Denton, TX, United States 07/07/2011 8:30 P.M. Departure Scan
07/07/2011 8:07 P.M. Origin Scan
07/07/2011 4:50 P.M. Pickup Scan
United States 07/07/2011 1:33 P.M. Order Processed: Ready for UPS


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

jrzstyle93 said:


> Dam these r nice please pm the price!!!!


6 Hole Switch Chrome plated $100
the back plates are $80 for 2 also Chrome plated
Shipping est is about $20
place an order this comming week and we will waive the Shipping.
let us know

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Mando I spoke with Jose Carillo on the phone (928)750-2325 He sent me the address. Money order will be there tomorrow or Friday.


Thanks Bro. I sent a PM to you we will detail your design on our way to Denver. Thanks again


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> any pics of my plaque yet?????????


Hey bro I saw your plaque on the rack . I didn't take pics of any of the stuff we cut this week because we are on the road to Denver right Now as soon as we get back i will post it. Again thanks for your order your plaque take alot of extra steps but it is worth the time.

Thanks


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Hey bro I saw your plaque on the rack . I didn't take pics of any of the stuff we cut this week because we are on the road to Denver right Now as soon as we get back i will post it. Again thanks for your order your plaque take alot of extra steps but it is worth the time.
> 
> Thanks


COOL I AM EXCITED TO SEE IT!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Thanks Bro. I sent a PM to you we will detail your design on our way to Denver. Thanks again











Make me proud :biggrin:

Location Date Local Time ActivityWhat's This?
*Yuma, AZ, United States 07/08/2011 9:17 A.M. Out For Delivery *
*1Z73R0081398634200 *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

By the way the cad was sent to you guys as well. I just think it needs to be altered a bit to add the holes what not


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> By the way the cad was sent to you guys as well. I just think it needs to be altered a bit to add the holes what not


 Delivered On:
Friday, 07/08/2011 at 5:33 P.M


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> Hang with us bro, we will come up with a plan by Tuesday. PM me on Tuesday.


WHATS GOOD KRAZYKUTTING JUST FOLLOWING UP, I PMED YALL AT THE BEGINNING OF THE WEEK..HIT ME BACK


----------



## rickrider (Jun 21, 2009)

How is the plaque going for Low 4 Life


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

rickrider said:


> How is the plaque going for Low 4 Life


You jumbo plaque will be ready this week. It was in copper as of Wednesday. thanks!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

juangotti said:


> By the way the cad was sent to you guys as well. I just think it needs to be altered a bit to add the holes what not


Yes I saw it thank you very much. we will be back from Denver on Tuesday and get right on it. We will do a great job on them no problem. tahnks again for your order


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks Mando cant wait to see it


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

*plaque n pendants*

WHATS UP HOMIES...GOT THE PLAQUES AND THEY ARE GREAT. MUCH LOVE....NOW TO BIZZ......ARE WE DONE WITH THE OTHER PLAQUE AND PENDANTS I ORDERED? I TEXTD YOU A FEW DAYS AGO BUT DIDNT GET A RESPONSE.....LET ME KNOW IF THEY ARE READY BRO...A PHOTO WOULDNT HURT .....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rickrider (Jun 21, 2009)

KrazyKutting said:


> You jumbo plaque will be ready this week. It was in copper as of Wednesday. thanks!


Can't wait to get it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

mandoemex said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> More Chicago Plaques you guy's have to be doing it big over there we have done alot of Chicago this year


Looks great cant wait to get it in the ride.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Is it tuesday already???? HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

Mr. UPS dropped off my plaques right after I sent you a text :cheesy: thanks again, beautiful work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

TtT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dirty_duece said:


> TtT


x2


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KAHUNA said:


> Mr. UPS dropped off my plaques right after I sent you a text :cheesy: thanks again, beautiful work!! :thumbsup:


Cool brother. Thanks for your patience. We just got back from Denver and was going to pull out your paperwork to text you back.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BIGANT007 said:


> WHATS UP HOMIES...GOT THE PLAQUES AND THEY ARE GREAT. MUCH LOVE....NOW TO BIZZ......ARE WE DONE WITH THE OTHER PLAQUE AND PENDANTS I ORDERED? I TEXTD YOU A FEW DAYS AGO BUT DIDNT GET A RESPONSE.....LET ME KNOW IF THEY ARE READY BRO...A PHOTO WOULDNT HURT .....


 
Sorry about not getting back to you bro. No excuses. The plaque is getting plated and will deliver to you as soon as it is done. Latest Friday. the pendants will follow a few days after that. Thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Is it tuesday already???? HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Wont leave the shop without sending you a pic.


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice meeting yall great peolpe... Yall know how to take care of yalls customers......


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> Wont leave the shop without sending you a pic.


hno:hno:hno:hno::thumbsup::thumbsup::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

WHATS GOOD HOLLA AT YA BOY


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

dwnsouth985 said:


> WHATS GOOD HOLLA AT YA BOY


What's up I'll haev someone call you alter. If it's about the horn button We posted that up for you to see and call us to ship to you like a week ago ? you can look back about 5 pages to see it. if it's for another order we'll call in a bit.
Thanks bro


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> What's up I'll haev someone call you alter. If it's about the horn button We posted that up for you to see and call us to ship to you like a week ago ? you can look back about 5 pages to see it. if it's for another order we'll call in a bit.
> Thanks bro


 ye Its cool but I PM'ed you back asking you if it was functional or not?? also wanted to know if yall could do a lil something to that part to make it flow with the horn button..lil engrave or something what the cost would be....and on another job was wondering if yall could bend some belts for the 80 coupe with a 3D 2 tone design ill text you homie


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

dwnsouth985 said:


> ye Its cool but I PM'ed you back asking you if it was functional or not?? also wanted to know if yall could do a lil something to that part to make it flow with the horn button..lil engrave or something what the cost would be....and on another job was wondering if yall could bend some belts for the 80 coupe with a 3D 2 tone design ill text you homie


sounds good. I just E-mailed santiago with your info. Thanks again for the business we really appreciate it.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Just got back from Denver last night and right back to work we have alot to cut and a coulpe of projects for the Los Angeles show so we have our work cut out for us these next weeks. It's what we love to do so please keep the orders comming in and we will keep pumping out the work.
For Homie that has been asking for a pic. Sorry for the delay we had to make the stacked plaque in front in back in alot of steps to ensure the plating comes out right.








Wheels for Juan Thanks bro they are going to plating.
























High rollerz your letters already being plated but above is the picture of your bases for the plaques
Latin Spiritz here are the next 2 plaques you ordered we will cut the rest tomorrow








Jumbo Plaque going to plating. What has become a normal thing for everyone to be ordering we have a few more to cut this week.








Thanks I will try and post more tomorrow


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Just got back from Denver last night and right back to work we have alot to cut and a coulpe of projects for the Los Angeles show so we have our work cut out for us these next weeks. It's what we love to do so please keep the orders comming in and we will keep pumping out the work.
> For Homie that has been asking for a pic. Sorry for the delay we had to make the stacked plaque in front in back in alot of steps to ensure the plating comes out right.
> 
> 
> ...


them wheels look bad ass


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Bad ass work bro


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

:thumbsup::yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Just got back from Denver last night and right back to work we have alot to cut and a coulpe of projects for the Los Angeles show so we have our work cut out for us these next weeks. It's what we love to do so please keep the orders comming in and we will keep pumping out the work.
> For Homie that has been asking for a pic. Sorry for the delay we had to make the stacked plaque in front in back in alot of steps to ensure the plating comes out right.
> 
> 
> ...


*THANK YOU VERY MUCH YOU GUYS ARE DOING AN AWESOME JOB!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship::worship:*


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Shaggy here is your grill emblem. and this is why we don't rush. detail through the wreath and scrolls in the logo. Enragved and triple plated top quality for all our customers. let me know where to ship to PM me.
> 
> Thanks



Whats up santiago dis is how i want the logos on the wheel gracias


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Whats up santiago dis is how i want the logos on the wheel gracias


You got it Shaggy, Jose is going to work on that design tomorrow. i will text you a pic.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey mando, the work looks great.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> You got it Shaggy, Jose is going to work on that design tomorrow. i will text you a pic.


Koo gracias


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

hey Santiago, here is the pic i was tellin you about


----------



## MrSix3 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT for Krazy Kutting!! Amazing job!!! Chrome is lookin HOT!! A million thanks Mando, Santiago and the rest of you all at Krazy Kutting!!! I fell in love with my car all over again!!! lol :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Products ready to go out in shipping this week
















Pedals for Texas customer took a long time but tye are ready and exactly like you wanted them for your bike they are also spinning and usable








customer from Kurupt customs your plaque is ready








For life your engraved plaques with ribbons area ready i plaque has a defect on the plating Santiago will talk to you about it we'll send it back to get done right.








Latin Luxury a new Krazykutting family memeber more of your plaques are ready Santiago will be seeing you to deliver them Thanks for choosing us we really appreciate the trust in our company








Glide in Lows thanks for your order this plaque is ready








Liscense plates are ready for Code 1








Jumbo plaque ready to ship 








pendents and small parts also ready


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More work done this week for new customers and exsisting family memeber. Got to Love the fact that we keep building a bigger Customer bas and we are handling the work load pretty good. Thanks to all of you for continuing your orders through us.


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Another great job!! I want to say thanks to you guys yall make everything so easy to order and customer service is great yall never seem to disapoint! i just started my car club and yall made it real easy to get it done even after I get somthing from yall I always get a texts or pm's to, makes me feel good to know even though Im not a big name car club yall keep in touch. Thanks again TTT!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NICE WORK


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Just a few pictures under better lighting.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

KrazyKutting said:


> Just a few pictures under better lighting.
> View attachment 336455
> View attachment 336456
> View attachment 336457
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Are you guys going to the LA SHOW?????


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

sup Mando, u got a tracking number for those lower arms and backing plate? HOw much for a jumbo Plaque?


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

Mando Shoot me a price on extended big boy skirts. Thank you.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Bad ass work


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

Lookin good..


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

What's good mondo and the rest of the kk famz........any update on the other plaque and the pendants I ordered?? Being very patient, I know your hell a busy so I wait patiently bro, just double chekn homes, we got the first plaques no problem, gracias.


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sup Mando and Santiago here a show n shine we doing soon...i sent u a text earlier Mando text me or pm thanks homies....


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BIGANT007 said:


> What's good mondo and the rest of the kk famz........any update on the other plaque and the pendants I ordered?? Being very patient, I know your hell a busy so I wait patiently bro, just double chekn homes, we got the first plaques no problem, gracias.


We appreciate your patience and your business. We expect the extra plaque to be ready by Monday at which time we will ship along with your 2 pendants. We ask for 2 weeks on our plaques orders that do not include engraving. Sorry that the pendant took longer than the 2 weeks.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> We appreciate your patience and your business. We expect the extra plaque to be ready by Monday at which time we will ship along with your 2 pendants. We ask for 2 weeks on our plaques orders that do not include engraving. Sorry that the pendant took longer than the 2 weeks.


 How is the progress comming on our tc plaques?  shoot me a pic of the casted look when you get a chance.


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks real gd how bout tha 2 pendants frm last order we still waitin on those lmk thanks guys for tha gd work


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

juangotti said:


> How is the progress comming on our tc plaques?  shoot me a pic of the casted look when you get a chance.


PM me your picture cell phone or an email address and I will send it to you once we get the ribbon ball milled, before we get to plating it.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some of our work for this week. Pendants, key Chains, Bike and Car Plaques. Thanks a lot for the orders.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> PM me your picture cell phone or an email address and I will send it to you once we get the ribbon ball milled, before we get to plating it.


pm sent


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

this weeks work we have had too ship alot of our work without pictures in the last 2 weeks so if you need to see your plaque on here please pm me I am only posting the ones that I have. Since my brother is hand delivering some to guy's in the L.A. Area.









Huey here's your bad ass grill ready to go on your car My brother has it with him he just took off to drop off more chrome. Call him so you guy's can meet up. he has to come back to Yuma tomorrow


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

BIGANT007 said:


> What's good mondo and the rest of the kk famz........any update on the other plaque and the pendants I ordered?? Being very patient, I know your hell a busy so I wait patiently bro, just double chekn homes, we got the first plaques no problem, gracias.


I don't know if satiago talke dto you already We have the pendents and will go out tomorrow. Let us know if we can do anything else for you. We do alot of car pacrts also I know you guys have G bodies checkout our websire for our products www.karzicon.net thanks again bro


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Looks real gd how bout tha 2 pendants frm last order we still waitin on those lmk thanks guys for tha gd work


I talked to my sister and she is getting the tracking and see who signed for it tomorrow. I did cut another 2 just in case though they will be in the pics tonight


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

That grill looks badass


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Plaques cut and going to plating already
























































































































Orlando heres your whammy tank








Moises here is your grill








Ez heres a pic of royal flush. I know I shouldn't show anything but oh well L.A. is only a few day's away and pics will come out soon. No doubt best in show in L.A.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> That grill looks badass


My brother has your steering wheel he said he was going to send you a pciture before it goes to plating. Thanks for the work Bro I hope everyone is doing good up there I hope to see you guy's up there soon.


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Monte just out of the oven now time to put together for the goodtimes show comming up in Yuma. anyone needing clean and quick jobs like this we are doing them for $3000. Body work,Paint,Stripping,minor fades, and cut and buff included.


Is this deal still going on?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> My brother has your steering wheel he said he was going to send you a pciture before it goes to plating. Thanks for the work Bro I hope everyone is doing good up there I hope to see you guy's up there soon.


Yes got the pics looks badasss fuck thanks mando for the nice wheels its geting engaved to bro thanks cant wair to see it


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> this weeks work we have had too ship alot of our work without pictures in the last 2 weeks so if you need to see your plaque on here please pm me I am only posting the ones that I have.


Nice. I sent a pm to the Krazy Kutting account per his request. Just waiting on a pic. LMK


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mr.Brown said:


> Is this deal still going on?


no, sorry bro we are focusing on mainly car parts and Plaques now.


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:wave::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

They know what there doing.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Beautiful Work Fellas


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> I talked to my sister and she is getting the tracking and see who signed for it tomorrow. I did cut another 2 just in case though they will be in the pics tonight


Coo n yea i got tha last order u sent it had everything but the pendants my wife the one who signed for it


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

mandoemex said:


> this weeks work we have had too ship alot of our work without pictures in the last 2 weeks so if you need to see your plaque on here please pm me I am only posting the ones that I have. Since my brother is hand delivering some to guy's in the L.A. Area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMM GRILL CAME OUT BADASS THANX MANDO..


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> no, sorry bro we are focusing on mainly car parts and Plaques now.


ok cool.


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

mandoemex said:


> Plaques cut and going to plating already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I sent a pm to the krazying kutting account. please review thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> Plaques cut and going to plating already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Post some of those HITS plaques bro...thankx...


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> I don't know if satiago talke dto you already We have the pendents and will go out tomorrow. Let us know if we can do anything else for you. We do alot of car pacrts also I know you guys have G bodies checkout our websire for our products www.karzicon.net thanks again bro


:thumbsup: TTT HOMIES..........MUCH LUV.........


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

CORONADO CUSTOMS passing thru....Great doing buisness with you guys! We cant wait for the next...:thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking like a GHOST TOWN... J/K I know you guys are busy


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Wildmint said:


> Looking like a GHOST TOWN... J/K I know you guys are busy


You want me to post pics of your car and the work we've done to it ??


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is a few things we have cut this week it's been hard to keep taking pictures of everything with making sure you all hit your timelines for shows we've been


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE ...happy customers


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

work looking good fellas. Dont forget to send me that pic


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ANY PICS OF THE PLAQUE YET???


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

what up this is art from consafos cc u guys did my plaques a left some parts for a caprice q window to see if u guys could make need out fof alum instead of steel need to ck on stuff before i have u guys make them need to make sure best way should know by next month and send ferdia think i talked to jose about them actually met in person drove there to pick up plaques u guys do firme work just been really busy with my job so havent been able to finish cars


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> You want me to post pics of your car and the work we've done to it ??


 Hells No....we've been waiting this long for a reveal, might as well surprise every one!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

aztlanart said:


> what up this is art from consafos cc u guys did my plaques a left some parts for a caprice q window to see if u guys could make need out fof alum instead of steel need to ck on stuff before i have u guys make them need to make sure best way should know by next month and send ferdia think i talked to jose about them actually met in person drove there to pick up plaques u guys do firme work just been really busy with my job so havent been able to finish cars


He talke to me about it. Just call him when your ready (928)750-2325 or call santiago if he doesn't answer (928)750-2324 or the shop (928)726-2958 my sister answers that from 9AM to 4 PM Mondays thru Friday


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

:wave: sup krazy kutting krew


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice meeting you Santiago and thanks again for the plaque cant wait for the pendents!!!! you guys do amazing work!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What up Mando. Check that Krazy Kutting PM I sent


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

WATS UP MANDO HOW ARE THEM TANK PLUGS COMEING ALONG


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> Nice meeting you Santiago and thanks again for the plaque cant wait for the pendents!!!! you guys do amazing work!!!!!!


Harlan, good meeting you bro. make sure you post a pic of that plaque on your ride since I didn't get to take a pic when i handed it to you.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

juangotti said:


>


I got you bro, I will send you pic once the ball milled letters are done. Gimme til Friday


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

ALOHA Mando and Santi!:wave:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

any pics of my finished plaque yet????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> I got you bro, I will send you pic once the ball milled letters are done. Gimme til Friday


 All good bro. Just want to make sure the outline is right


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

I know shitty picture but here is the plaque it looks funny because it is reflecting my ceiling!! Will get better pics soon, all it need is to make the background into black chrome so the letters pop out better!!








thanks KRAZY KUTTING!!!!!
I will post pictures once i do the background.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

here is a cell phone vid


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

everything is bigger in tx


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> here is a cell phone vid


you uploaded a private video?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

THANX FOR BRNING MY GRILL SANTI.. WORTH THE WAIT!! ,


----------



## BAYSICK (Apr 7, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Here is a few things we have cut this week it's been hard to keep taking pictures of everything with making sure you all hit your timelines for shows we've been


 The Latin Rollers plaques look tight bro. I can't wait to see the chrome engraved and the two toned engraved.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> you uploaded a private video?


sorry about that I fixed it.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> sorry about that I fixed it.


Thanks for sharing the video, that is one strong plaque :thumbsup: We will have the pendants up by Saturday. They are plated.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BAYSICK said:


> The Latin Rollers plaques look tight bro. I can't wait to see the chrome engraved and the two toned engraved.


Getting the ball milled ribbon done 1st, will post those up in a few days.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> THANX FOR BRNING MY GRILL SANTI.. WORTH THE WAIT!! ,


:biggrin:
How's Chula doing?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

210callejeros said:


> everything is bigger in tx


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> any pics of my finished plaque yet????


Engraving will be complete tomorrow and than a few days in plating. Hang in there bro.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

SUPREMACY HAWAII said:


> ALOHA Mando and Santi!:wave:


Charlie, my man. Your plaque is already engraved, I will text you a picture. It is going to plating on Monday.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KAHUNA said:


> :nicoderm:


D, your plaque is being engraved, should be ready, to plate towards the end of next week.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

KrazyKutting said:


> Engraving will be complete tomorrow and than a few days in plating. Hang in there bro.


Awesome, i'm just gettin a lil exited, like a kid on Christmas Eve........lol


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

KrazyKutting said:


> D, your plaque is being engraved, should be ready, to plate towards the end of next week.


 Thank you very muchx2 on what SINFUL1 said ^^^^


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin: Whats Up Fellas


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

[email protected]. send me that pic homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> Thanks for sharing the video, that is one strong plaque :thumbsup: We will have the pendants up by Saturday. They are plated.


Cool thanks homie!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PLaques ready to ship as well as a grill


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

juangotti said:


> [email protected]. send me that pic homie


I just left the Shop and your plaques are not milled yet I need until Wednsday to get them done.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

No problem. As long as you guys keep me updated like you just did, Im good. thanks for not leaving me hanging and keep up the good work.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey whats the Status on my steering wheel?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

dwnsouth985 said:


> Hey whats the Status on my steering wheel?


 Santiago took some pieces you wanted engraving on Call him at (928)750-2324 If he doesn't update you PM me and I'll look into it.

Thanks Bro


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Finished Products ready for Customers big day of shipping Monday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Engraved Products going to Plating


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Things cut this week so far to go into egraving or plating or Fab


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

juangotti said:


> No problem. As long as you guys keep me updated like you just did, Im good. thanks for not leaving me hanging and keep up the good work.


Thanks for understanding the first time we set-up to do the casted Plaque look is the longest turn around once jig is made is much faster. Thanks again We'll get at you on wednsday.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

THANX FOR BRING MY GRILL SANTI ..THANX MANDO FOR THE BADASS WORK IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT.. ILL BE SENDING U SOME MORE PARTS SOON... THANX AGAIN..


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> THANX FOR BRING MY GRILL SANTI ..THANX MANDO FOR THE BADASS WORK IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT.. ILL BE SENDING U SOME MORE PARTS SOON... THANX AGAIN..


:thumbsup: uffin:



KrazyKutting said:


> I got you bro, I will send you pic once the ball milled letters are done. Gimme til Friday[/QUOTE
> Check your p/m  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Things cut this week so far to go into egraving or plating or Fab


nice hay bro are thay my tank plug mian are post to be 2 tone


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Engraved Products going to Plating


:thumbsup:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> THANX FOR BRING MY GRILL SANTI ..THANX MANDO FOR THE BADASS WORK IT WAS WORTH THE WAIT.. ILL BE SENDING U SOME MORE PARTS SOON... THANX AGAIN..


nice:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Big Mahalo to Santi and Mando for my founder plaque, I really appreciate it! You guys the best!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> PLaques ready to ship as well as a grill


BAD ASS PICS!!!! CANT WAIT TO SPORT THE PENDENT!!!


mandoemex said:


> Thanks for understanding the first time we set-up to do the casted Plaque look is the longest turn around once jig is made is much faster. Thanks again We'll get at you on wednsday.


 You guys doing cast plaques now??


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

SINFUL1 said:


> hey Santiago, here is the pic i was tellin you about


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

How my pendants cOmin along?


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

Vehicle RENDERINGS. $$CHEAP$$. Message me here or at boobooca[email protected]. Around $50 and will do 2 different views in color. Interior, Trunk, Side view, Rear view, front, etc.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Any prices on those items i inquired on a P/M to santiago?:dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats poppin KarzIcon?


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin:..


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> Any prices on those items i inquired on a P/M to santiago?:dunno:


I will pm you the prices tomorrow.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

YO Yo Yo


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> I will pm you the prices tomorrow.


Gracias Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I just got them to him Bro . Thanks for your request I did have a question on 1 item he is emailing you about monight.

Thanks again


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

They should be getting 2 toned now bro we posted them cut I think 1 week ago and Engraving was delivered today to plater


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Yes we were showing work before plating they are to be 2 toned. I saw your car on the New Magazine Bro looks good have you gotten a copy Yet ?


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

Looking good as always....:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just spoke with Santiago. Appreciate the update homie. LMK when you got that pic.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Yes we were showing work before plating they are to be 2 toned. I saw your car on the New Magazine Bro looks good have you gotten a copy Yet ?


thanks carnal


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Work completed for customers I`ll have to post in a few pages to get all the work in here


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

2nd batch of this weeks work finished for customers


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> 2nd batch of this weeks work finished for customers


 TRU RYDAZ PLAQUE LOOKS SICC WUT DO THE PENDENTS RUN


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

http://tinypic.com/r/8zdw11/7....some good work he did for me..thanx again santi.. TTT good work


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

http://i52.tinypic.com/8zdw11.jpg


----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## 100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. (Jun 1, 2011)

lol sorry for other links .. pc was trippn


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

100 SPOKERIDAZ C.C. said:


> lol sorry for other links .. pc was trippn


Thanks for posting the plaque it looks real go bro thanks for the work.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

T:h5:T:wave:T


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

any word on my plaque yet?


----------



## MR.AZTEC 509 (Sep 2, 2009)

got grill today,it looks great!!! thx again for taking care of that for me..I'll be definitely hittin u up for more parts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> any word on my plaque yet?


finishing up the ribbon with est and 1997. It will go to plating on Monday.


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

How much do the pendents run


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

WestTexas_lowlow said:


> How much do the pendents run


Chrome pendants are $45 plus shipping. Chrome Engraved are $65 plus shipping. I can get you a small discount on orders of 5 or more.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey santiago if i send u $ for the smooth drums today can they be shipped to me this week? If u have them in stock!
Give me a total with shipping too please


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> Hey santiago if i send u $ for the smooth drums today can they be shipped to me this week? If u have them in stock!
> Give me a total with shipping too please


yeah bro, we can ship them monday. I will text you total with shipping in the morning.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is some of this weeks orders being shipped out. Thank you very much for the orders and your patience.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> View attachment 351590
> View attachment 351591
> View attachment 351593
> View attachment 351594
> ...


Looks Greats?:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

This weeks some work completed and ready to Ship Thanks everyone for the Work this summer has been great for us and we hope we continue turning your work around with great prices and More importantly the best quality around.

Thanks


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

plated and engraved steps


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> plated and engraved steps


them tank plugs are sick bro :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

KrazyKutting said:


> Chrome pendants are $45 plus shipping. Chrome Engraved are $65 plus shipping. I can get you a small discount on orders of 5 or more.


 Coo pm me the info so I can send the money next week for 2 TRU RYDAZ pendents


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> plated and engraved steps


 TTT!! MORE AMAZING WORK BY KRAZY KUTTING!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey fellas how is it going?


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I see my wheel thanks santiago


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

mando this is mike with ourstyle texas i was wondering if yall keep chrome a arms in stock or if you can get im currently in iraq but am interested in bying some for a 1977 buick regal same as the 73 through 77 monter carlo and cutlass is so let me know thanks


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

As always looking good mando and santiago!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

TTT KARZICON!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

lilmikelv said:


> mando this is mike with ourstyle texas i was wondering if yall keep chrome a arms in stock or if you can get im currently in iraq but am interested in bying some for a 1977 buick regal same as the 73 through 77 monter carlo and cutlass is so let me know thanks


Hey mike,

Be safe bro. Yes we do keep the molded a arms chromed and in stock. PM me when you are ready to order yours.


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

??:dunno:


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Any update on the Broke And Famous plaque?


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Any new products? Also thanks for the bike parts my daughter loved the heart design keep up the good work


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Hats off to all the crew at Karzicon, you guys do amazing work. My plaque looks sick. Thanks for everything. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

thanks guys i got my tank plug


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Wuzup guys just wOndering if the 2 glide in lows pendants got sent out yet


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> thanks guys i got my tank plug


:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

what up mando how you doing, any word on the stuff we talked about


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

SINFUL1 said:


> ??:dunno:


Brandon, your engraved plaque made it to plating today. I should have it by Friday.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT!!! Cant wait to see it lol


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I haven't posted work because we are on full force getting custioemrs ready for Vegas and orders here is last weeks work cut and finished
Pudges you trailing arms









Raw parts going to plating and some egraved parts also


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Finished parts last week


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Glideinlowcarclub said:


> Wuzup guys just wOndering if the 2 glide in lows pendants got sent out yet


Just posted pic looks like they were sent I went to look and my sister had already shipped


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

waddup mando, 

I sent one of my club members, Eppy N. from New Jersey your way and he told me that you guys took good care of him for me. Thank you
He ordered a PedaLScraperZ bike plaque from you last week think he payed by paypal. I was away with the army and wasn't able to place the order myself, but, thank you for hooking him up for me and taking the order from him for me. I'll let you know when he gets it. 

Thanks Again


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> waddup mando,
> 
> I sent one of my club members, Eppy N. from New Jersey your way and he told me that you guys took good care of him for me. Thank you
> He ordered a PedaLScraperZ bike plaque from you last week think he payed by paypal. I was away with the army and wasn't able to place the order myself, but, thank you for hooking him up for me and taking the order from him for me. I'll let you know when he gets it.
> ...


No Problem Bro. Take care of yourself out there we really appreciate everything you guy's do for our freedom to lowride. I don't take our freedom for granted and know that we have it because of people like you. I'll keep you posted


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:

lookin good


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Just got my parts in !!! Thanks Santiago & Mando for everything
Krazicon is ahead of everyone in the game!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

plaques look great. please forward me the final invoice for proper payment


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

dwnsouth985 said:


> ye Its cool but I PM'ed you back asking you if it was functional or not?? also wanted to know if yall could do a lil something to that part to make it flow with the horn button..lil engrave or something what the cost would be....and on another job was wondering if yall could bend some belts for the 80 coupe with a 3D 2 tone design ill text you homie


need to know whats up with the horn button and steering wheel, I know things take time but I text Santiago.. it has been since June I know my little project aint on yall priority list and I think Ive been more than cooperative with out bugging yall every day like some people...just let me know the real deal so I can move on


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

JUS TEST FITTING THE GRILL I COULDNT WAIT JUS TO SEE WHAT IT LOOK LIKE BEFORE I TAKE APART THE CAR .. THANX ANAGIN MANDO AND SANTI...


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> I haven't posted work because we are on full force getting custioemrs ready for Vegas and orders here is last weeks work cut and finished
> Pudges you trailing arms
> 
> 
> ...


I dont see my plaque  hope its there some where


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

dwnsouth985 said:


> need to know whats up with the horn button and steering wheel, I know things take time but I text Santiago.. it has been since June I know my little project aint on yall priority list and I think Ive been more than cooperative with out bugging yall every day like some people...just let me know the real deal so I can move on


I'll have santiago call you no need for the extra comments bro we appreciate your work. The Job you ordered in June was complete and then you added the piece around the horn button. Just making sure people on here don't think we take long. Like I said we appreciate your business trying to make us look bad on here doesn't make things go faster the part you had us do got in line right away when you said you wanted us to do it. I'll ask santiago update you tomorrow. Thanks again we don't take any customer lightly your club has always done good by us and we will continue to serve you guys properly.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> I dont see my plaque  hope its there some where


Like I said on my comments that was work from a week ago. I haven't posted this weeks work yet I cut it already I'm sure santiago texted you a pic already.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> JUS TEST FITTING THE GRILL I COULDNT WAIT JUS TO SEE WHAT IT LOOK LIKE BEFORE I TAKE APART THE CAR .. THANX ANAGIN MANDO AND SANTI...


Looks good can't wait to see it with all the other parts we did for you.


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Finished parts last week


Damn Mando, those Street Life pendants look good. I'm sure my friends son is going to love them.


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> I'll have santiago call you no need for the extra comments bro we appreciate your work. The Job you ordered in June was complete and then you added the piece around the horn button. Just making sure people on here don't think we take long. Like I said we appreciate your business trying to make us look bad on here doesn't make things go faster the part you had us do got in line right away when you said you wanted us to do it. I'll ask santiago update you tomorrow. Thanks again we don't take any customer lightly your club has always done good by us and we will continue to serve you guys properly.


These guys are good people I've bought a plaque and backing plates for myself and have had no issues with them or shipping....id personally rather have them take a extra week and get the job done right and make sure everything looks perfect than them throw it together and ship it out...piss the customer off b/c it looks like shit and then resend it costing that person another few weeks....you guys have treated me good and I know your busy so I'm going to continue to be patient!! Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

mandoemex said:


> Looks good can't wait to see it with all the other parts we did for you.


yes sir i cant wait to get to that point .. but ill be sending u more parts hopefully soon.. alot more... thanx again mando..


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> I'll have santiago call you no need for the extra comments bro we appreciate your work. The Job you ordered in June was complete and then you added the piece around the horn button. Just making sure people on here don't think we take long. Like I said we appreciate your business trying to make us look bad on here doesn't make things go faster the part you had us do got in line right away when you said you wanted us to do it. I'll ask santiago update you tomorrow. Thanks again we don't take any customer lightly your club has always done good by us and we will continue to serve you guys properly.


didnt mean to make anyone look bad..yall do great work and I have no problem waiting..just would like an update when a person says a time i just like following up


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Like I said on my comments that was work from a week ago. I haven't posted this weeks work yet I cut it already I'm sure santiago texted you a pic already.


 I did received the photo of the cad outline :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

dwnsouth985 said:


> didnt mean to make anyone look bad..yall do great work and I have no problem waiting..just would like an update when a person says a time i just like following up


I know you didn't you have been really good to us. I just have to clear information up so everyone that looks at our blog has the confidence in us. I did talk to santiago he said he texted you last week about it being at the engraving step still. However he is picking it up now and should start the 2 tone process next tuesday the platters are taking the weekend off. Thanks again and have a good weekend


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> I did received the photo of the cad outline :thumbsup:


I cut the plaque last night I just haven't had time to post I will be cutting until midnight tonight but after I wake up tomorrow I will post your plaque along with all the Plaques we cut this week


----------



## bigdoethebrown1 (Mar 21, 2010)

Good seeing santiago at the Dallas show this past week thanx for yalls work got lots of good complements on the pendents can't wait to get the last 2 thanx


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> No Problem Bro. Take care of yourself out there we really appreciate everything you guy's do for our freedom to lowride. I don't take our freedom for granted and know that we have it because of people like you. I'll keep you posted


Thank you bro, I appreciate it


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> I know you didn't you have been really good to us. I just have to clear information up so everyone that looks at our blog has the confidence in us. I did talk to santiago he said he texted you last week about it being at the engraving step still. However he is picking it up now and should start the 2 tone process next tuesday the platters are taking the weekend off. Thanks again and have a good weekend


I got the pic last night, awsome work I cant Waite to have it installed


----------



## PaidNFullBenz (Nov 6, 2007)

I NEED A PENDANT MADE EXACTLY LIKE THIS...LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH FOR ONE CHROME PLATED


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

If you want a pendent there is too much dsetail in that sketch for us to do. Wish we xould do it sorry.


PaidNFullBenz said:


> I NEED A PENDANT MADE EXACTLY LIKE THIS...LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH FOR ONE CHROME PLATED


----------



## HITSCCWidefieldCO (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the plaques and pendants fellas great job...


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

All my members who ordered a plaque wanna say thanks for the nice work n the ones who didnt are savin their pennys lol thanks krazy kutting:thumbsup:


----------



## BooBoo Camacho (Jul 24, 2011)

where can I get chrome eyelids from???????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

KrazyKutting said:


> Now that we are doing so much work we can pass along our savings to the customer with these new prices for 2011. all car Club plaques from 155 to 100 each Chrome and still 3/6th steel 14" width by 10" tall, Bike plaques 10" wide by 8" tall, Pendents up to 6" wide.
> 
> Car club plaques Chrome $115
> Car Club Plaques Gold $155
> ...


pm me on one chrome plaque and 2 gold pendants.... i see the prices but idk wen they wer last updated thanks bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:shocked:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

KAKALAK said:


> :shocked:


:shh:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

They have been very busy you should get a faster response if you Call them or even PM them. Good peeps and good work!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

elphoenixquetzal said:


> They have been very busy you should get a faster response if you Call them or even PM them. Good peeps and good work!!!:thumbsup:


thanks bro like u said good ppl they hit me up qwik i look foward to doing alota bussiness around here with these fellas


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> I haven't posted work because we are on full force getting custioemrs ready for Vegas and orders here is last weeks work cut and finishedPudges you trailing arms
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIES JUST GOT R PLAQUES LASTNIGHT AND DAMN THEY LOOK FUCKING GOOD BRO AND THANKS ...FROM ~VALLEY'S FINEST C.C ~


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got our plaques and all I gotta say is WOW!! The quality is beyond exceptional!! I would recommend these guys services to anyone and everyone!! Thanks Fellas!! TRUE CLASSICS Ft Worth TX :nicoderm:


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

what up mando, any thing happening, PM me thanks


----------



## D3VILS FANTASY (Apr 12, 2010)

got are plaques in today and must say on behalf of the hole HIT EM UP c.c family. great work from the guys at krazy kuttin.. this was my first order with them but wont be my last..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

x2 Great worth fellas!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> I dont see my plaque  hope its there some where


Have not heard anything in two weeks?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Have not heard anything in two weeks?


Just have to be patient homie Trust me homie well worth the wait!!!!!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> Just have to be patient homie Trust me homie well worth the wait!!!!!


How long was your turn around homie?


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

El Callejero said:


> Just have to be patient homie Trust me homie well worth the wait!!!!!


 X2 always worth the wait I know they are really busy with Vegas around the corner


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Kiloz said:


> How long was your turn around homie?


Your plaque is here we will ship on monday.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> How long was your turn around homie?


I Waited patiently for almost 3 months! I did order quite a few things aswell.
These guys will take care of you & believe me when i tell u that when you get your item
it will be well worth it! 



210callejeros said:


> X2 always worth the wait I know they are really busy with Vegas around the corner


Yup,these guy have a full plate & they stay on top of the game !!!! TOP NOTCH WORK FROM KRAZICON :worship: Thanks Mando & Santiago por todo!!! I will be placing another order from them this week. You want the best ? You have to go to the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some of this weeks work.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> View attachment 364054
> View attachment 364056
> View attachment 364058
> View attachment 364066
> ...


Beautiful Work Bro!! Check you P/M Santiago  :nicoderm:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I apologies for not keeping the pictures posting we had some camera issues and I wasn't getting in tune with the product before it got shipped. I do have to thank everyone on here for showing the support though. Here are pics of this weeks production and as you can see our Lowriding Krazy Kutting Family is growing every week.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Some of the Plated stuff I got to take pics of before they were packaged for the Guy from Broke and Famous you plaque is in this pic


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

The reason we should be your Plaque and pendent Company is because we offer a full shop to all your members as you have seen we don't jsut stop at cutting plaques. When you some in our family we can service your cars with almost anything you can think of. Here is the latest car leaving our shop we did the Exhaust, Arms front and Back, Hyd parts, Mechaniical work to the Engine,Brakes,Electrical throughout, and we assembled his Front and back end outer chrome pieces to perfection. Car was painted by another shop though.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

First time I've seen it since the cad, thanks and respect!


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> Beautiful Work Bro!! Check you P/M Santiago  :nicoderm:


:banghead:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT FOR KRAZY KUTTING!!!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

ALWAYS WELL WORTH THE WAIT AND ALWAYS HAVE VERY COMPETITIVE PRICES!!!


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

Got the steering wheel in today...and LAAAWWDDDD that thing to damm clean


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

My club member Eppy from Jersey said you guys needed the logo for his plaque he ordered, I guess he was talking to you earlier via texts. I told em I'd get it to you so here it is bro.


















Thanks again for taking care of him 4 me, I been so busy with this upcoming deployment, the Army don't give me time to do chit by myself.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PedaLScraperZ said:


> My club member Eppy from Jersey said you guys needed the logo for his plaque he ordered, I guess he was talking to you earlier via texts. I told em I'd get it to you so here it is bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

thank you


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

ima wait on ur email [email protected]


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

payment sent. via paypal


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some of this weeks finished work.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Santigo & Krazy Kutting Fam.


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

*what up mando, you must be way 2 busy...must be nice... :wave:*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider (Jun 8, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> Some of this weeks finished work.
> 
> View attachment 367251
> View attachment 367252
> ...


hubba hubba our plaque lookin hella good homie (revolution cc) did u get them shipped out


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Do you guys plan to get into doing wheel chips?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

globalwarming said:


> *what up mando, you must be way 2 busy...must be nice... :wave:*


Way too busy for what Oscar? If you need to ask me something go ahead and PM me? do you know how to do that?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Jesse, here are the pedals for your daughters bike. I'm ready to ship them with your rims and steering wheel. I will shoot you a picture of the sprocket we have by tomorrow. Thanks for the order!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

A couple of completed orders of Car Plaques.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Bike Plaques Orders completed.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Hit Em Up! Tony here's the pendant being shipped out Monday.


----------



## D3VILS FANTASY (Apr 12, 2010)

thanks alot homie


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

:nosad:


mandoemex said:


> Way too busy for what Oscar? If you need to ask me something go ahead and PM me? do you know how to do that?


:nosad: no but thanxs 4 calling


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

BUMP For the Krazicon Fam.:wave:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Obviosly everyone has been getting there parts because of Vegas we have had to ship out of L.A. and I have nmot been able to get group pictures. I appreciate all the support from the car clubs and once again we have shipped everythign out today. here are some pictures I was able to take before these went out 

Cutlass from Dallas we have done in 6 weeks alot for this guy he will be in veags with a full suspension we did abviously wheels, Hyd parts, Exterior parts, display pieces,adn Engine parts. He came to us because he must have known we would get it done for him.
























A full motorcyle we did in 8 weeks and he to will be in vegas on time we shipped almost all of it out these are the last pieces









PLaques and pendents


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> View attachment 370392
> View attachment 370393
> View attachment 370394
> View attachment 370395
> Bike Plaques Orders completed.


hell yea once again great job bro, I just let him know and he said you spoke to him earlier...


great communication, prices and fastest ship time.


TTMFT for Krazy Kutting


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

Was up Mando....u ready for the 62?


----------



## blue thunder (Nov 13, 2010)

Damn those wheels look sick, all of the parts look sweet but those wheels take it. Rest assure that im going to buy me some.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Mando we need some more Plaques I'll hit you up in the Morning.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

mandoemex said:


> Obviosly everyone has been getting there parts because of Vegas we have had to ship out of L.A. and I have nmot been able to get group pictures. I appreciate all the support from the car clubs and once again we have shipped everythign out today. here are some pictures I was able to take before these went out
> 
> Cutlass from Dallas we have done in 6 weeks alot for this guy he will be in veags with a full suspension we did abviously wheels, Hyd parts, Exterior parts, display pieces,adn Engine parts. He came to us because he must have known we would get it done for him.
> 
> ...



wow the hydros and rims looks fukn badass... :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OG 61 said:


> Mando we need some more Plaques I'll hit you up in the Morning.


Cool hit us up when you're ready


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

Bebe, answer your phone.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> Bebe, answer your phone.


Bebe doesn't get on here pedro.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks again Krazy Kutting for the work again well worth it!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

The Display Adapters & Rims are beautiful work !!! 
I'm really liking those motor end caps What's the ticket on two like those :dunno: let me know.

KRAZ ICON KREW AHEAD OF THE REST BY FAR :worship:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Obviosly everyone has been getting there parts because of Vegas we have had to ship out of L.A. and I have nmot been able to get group pictures. I appreciate all the support from the car clubs and once again we have shipped everythign out today. here are some pictures I was able to take before these went out
> 
> Cutlass from Dallas we have done in 6 weeks alot for this guy he will be in veags with a full suspension we did abviously wheels, Hyd parts, Exterior parts, display pieces,adn Engine parts. He came to us because he must have known we would get it done for him.
> 
> ...


_MUCH LOVE HOMIES....ALWAYS THE BEST AND THE TURN AROUND FOR ME GETN MY ORDER IS OFF THE HOOK .......EASY N RELIABLE EVERYTIME.... CANT THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH FOR THE AWSOME CUSTOMER SERVICE.......WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC IS GONNA CONTINUE GROWING AND ITS GOOD TO KNOW WE GOT THE BEST TEAM TO GET US THROUGH IT......TTPT "TO THE PINCHE TOP" FOR KRAZY KUTTING.........AND I LIKE THEM "switch happy" plates can you make "WICKED RIDAZ" PLATES? N HOW MUCH.....?_


----------



## thadogg612 (May 9, 2006)

KrazyKutting said:


> Now that we are doing so much work we can pass along our savings to the customer with these new prices for 2011. all car Club plaques from 155 to 100 each Chrome and still 3/6th steel 14" width by 10" tall, Bike plaques 10" wide by 8" tall, Pendents up to 6" wide.
> 
> Car club plaques Chrome $115
> Car Club Plaques Gold $155
> ...


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Got our pendants in today and they are really good lookin. Thank You Karz Icon ! Price and service cant be beat. Santiago had a great follow up through the whole process.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PM'd you a price thanks bro


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

PM'd you a discounted price for 20 plaques hit us up we would love to do them.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

BIGANT007 said:


> _MUCH LOVE HOMIES....ALWAYS THE BEST AND THE TURN AROUND FOR ME GETN MY ORDER IS OFF THE HOOK .......EASY N RELIABLE EVERYTIME.... CANT THANK YOU GUYS ENOUGH FOR THE AWSOME CUSTOMER SERVICE.......WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC IS GONNA CONTINUE GROWING AND ITS GOOD TO KNOW WE GOT THE BEST TEAM TO GET US THROUGH IT......TTPT "TO THE PINCHE TOP" FOR KRAZY KUTTING.........AND I LIKE THEM "switch happy" plates can you make "WICKED RIDAZ" PLATES? N HOW MUCH.....?_


Thank you we appreciate the work I can't wait to go up to a Nor Cal show again. I should be stopping in up there soon see whats going on up there. As for the Back plates we offer all custome parts with the club logo's the set of 2 Chrome will run you $120 and there is no Design charge or set-up fee. Hit us up on those if you want a set.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Some of our work this week Off to vegas so we'll see some of you up there.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

here is some car work we are wrapping up soon also


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Seeyou guys in vegas


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

KARZICON TO THE TOP


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Bebe doesn't get on here pedro.


Toma cabron..:roflmao:I guess that makes me Mike.
Good luck at the show Mando. Make sure you take BeBe to Circus Circus.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice work the engraving and plating Mando.:thumbsup:

























A full motorcyle we did in 8 weeks and he to will be in vegas on time we shipped almost all of it out these are the last pieces









PLaques and pendents


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW that engraving is unbelievable!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Alright we are back from vegas and ready to work. Vegas was off the hook. Alot of great quality cars and alot of people liking our products it was a great sucess for our small company and we would like to thank everyone that came to our booth and said hello. Our next big stop is the Tejano Super show where will will have all our products on sale and we will take samples of our plaques to show everyone why we are the Best in the Business. Anyone from That area needing Plaques before the Show let us know.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

wuts good carnales


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> wuts good carnales


What's up, your order is with our Engraver, he should have it ready in the next couple of days and ready to plate. Thanks! LMK when the rest of your boys are ready to add to the order.


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the heart bike parts my daughter loved them keep up the good work homies


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Yesterdays cutting


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

hi im in need of some wicked tribal forks with a skull, or what u have in stock ,how much for it raw , then ill get more parts later just pm me


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> hi im in need of some wicked tribal forks with a skull, or what u have in stock ,how much for it raw , then ill get more parts later just pm me


Already pm'd you Thanks for the oppurtunity bro


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More Plaques and Pendents cut today


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Alright we are back from vegas and ready to work. Vegas was off the hook. Alot of great quality cars and alot of people liking our products it was a great sucess for our small company and we would like to thank everyone that came to our booth and said hello. Our next big stop is the Tejano Super show where will will have all our products on sale and we will take samples of our plaques to show everyone why we are the Best in the Business. Anyone from That area needing Plaques before the Show let us know.


Looking Foward in meeting You & The Krew!!! Is it possible to get afew chrome plaques made? We can get them at the show. If it's possible :dunno: I can have a accurate count of how many by this weekend!!! Please let me know Thanks Oscar


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Some Finished Plaques and new cut ones Turn around is getting faster if you look at the prior pictures Chrome plaques always turn quick it's engraving that sometimes get hanged up.


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> 85.00 1/8" thick 8" wide chrome finish


 Can you cut brass I can get bass sheets please give me a call 760-347-4345 Ovidio Flores president Latino Classics can you scan a present plaque?? Please call


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Raise Up said:


> Do you guys plan to get into doing wheel chips?


:dunno:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

KrazyKutting said:


> What's up, your order is with our Engraver, he should have it ready in the next couple of days and ready to plate. Thanks! LMK when the rest of your boys are ready to add to the order.


hell yea thanks bro and yes sir they are almost ready


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

El Profe said:


> Can you cut brass I can get bass sheets please give me a call 760-347-4345 Ovidio Flores president Latino Classics can you scan a present plaque?? Please call


Santiago should be calling you if he hasn't already. We can cut Brass unlike any Laser we can cut Plastic, Brass, Aluminum, and even up to 3 " thick. Please PM me if you do not get a call.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Raise Up said:


> :dunno:


We do wheel chips we sell them for $120 for 4 what kind you looking for?
















These Wheel chips go for $200 for a set of 4 but are aluminum and way better looking


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

Damn boss man our plaques look clean de las calles good job can't wait to get them


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

mandoemex said:


> Santiago should be calling you if he hasn't already. We can cut Brass unlike any Laser we can cut Plastic, Brass, Aluminum, and even up to 3 " thick. Please PM me if you do not get a call.


el profe you can meet satiago here at my shop he comes here every week he on his way later today so you can talk to him and show him what you want thanks 760 777-0361 thought that would make it easy for you guys hope this helps guys


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

*HEY MANDO OR SANTIAGO ANY CHANCE I CAN GET THE TRACKING NUMBER PM'D, THANKS*


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

MISTER ED said:


> *HEY MANDO OR SANTIAGO ANY CHANCE I CAN GET THE TRACKING NUMBER PM'D, THANKS*



THANKS


----------



## Layin'_Low_'81 (May 28, 2008)

Hey homie, need a quote on 1 engraved and 3 plain car plaques and 1 engraved and 1 plain bike plaques. Let me know asap. Thanks.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

mandoemex said:


> We do wheel chips we sell them for $120 for 4 what kind you looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll pm u this wkend.


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> here is some car work we are wrapping up soon also


:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Layin'_Low_'81 said:


> Hey homie, need a quote on 1 engraved and 3 plain car plaques and 1 engraved and 1 plain bike plaques. Let me know asap. Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is a few pieces we cut in the last 3 days we have been a little busy to post all thi pics but here is some. It is nice to see we are getting orders from more Big name Clubs. I don't think that we will have every club ordering from us. but we sure will continue to try.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Looking good...see you in Odessa.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> We do wheel chips we sell them for $120 for 4 what kind you looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :wave:



teach said:


> Looking good...see you in Odessa.


:nicoderm: Can't wait to finally met the Krazicon Crew:yes:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> Now that we are doing so much work we can pass along our savings to the customer with these new prices for 2011. all car Club plaques from 155 to 100 each Chrome and still 3/6th steel 14" width by 10" tall, Bike plaques 10" wide by 8" tall, Pendents up to 6" wide.
> 
> Car club plaques Chrome $115
> Car Club Plaques Gold $155
> ...


 for a 12" fork


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> for a 12" fork


PM Sent


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

hows everything going fellas `


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

*uffin:uffin:uffin:*


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hey hope to hear from you guys soon, sent you a requesting pricing due to plaque sizing thanks again. hope to hear from yall soon.


----------



## customcutlass (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey this guy does good work n is a good person to do buisness with work is bad ass n clean can't wait to get u some car parts to do thanx a lot


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Just wanted to stop by n say thanks alot for our plaques ever since we got our stuff done by u guys we been getting alot of compliments on our new plaques thanks alot for the good work on all our stuff plaques pendants n hood ornaments:thumbsup:


----------



## 61neb (May 3, 2005)

T.T.T. for these guys very good work and good prices


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

61neb said:


> T.T.T. for these guys very good work and good prices


What he said! Thanks guys the heart sprocket for my daughters bike came in today looks great!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Orders shipped out this week. Thank you!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

stll waiting on them pics


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

:happysad: :chuck:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Freshly Cut and/or Fab.


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

What's up Krazy Kutting Crew...looking GOOD!!!


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Give me a call Mando when you get a chance!!!


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

Whats up fellas, my lil homie got the PedaL ScraperZ plaque last week. Thanks again you guys are the best.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry that I have been out of touch usually when I am it's because we have something Brewing. Say Hello to our 2nd Water jet now we can produce twice as mcuh work so bring it on.








Here is what we have cut in the last 2 days


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is our engraving for customers in the last 2 weeks cars fro Odessa show getting ready all other customers we promised will be ready also.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Plaques ready to ship as well as bike parts
















































and Finally Stock parts getting ready for Odessa to sell


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

i need teh 64 dash pieces but the left side one i need 4 holes spaced out evenly for hydraulic switches the ones you show are 63s but im asssuming making a blank one with just t he 4 holes wont be a problem raw is fine i can plate em. also the one to the right is it possible to make it one long piece to eliminate the ash tray all together? please pm me thanks


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

All those products look beautiful, only seen a few of my items I hope I have all of my stuff next week, it's crunch time, I've been pushing on my car for 2 weeks now, every day for countless hours, keep pushin Krazy Kutting, thank you. 

Oscar


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

i cant to see my piece


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

Do you do grills?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> All those products look beautiful, only seen a few of my items I hope I have all of my stuff next week, it's crunch time, I've been pushing on my car for 2 weeks now, every day for countless hours, keep pushin Krazy Kutting, thank you.
> 
> Oscar


Oscar, we are looking good to have your complete order at Odessa.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> i cant to see my piece


I will get from plating on Tuesday


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

TAT2DAN said:


> Do you do grills?


Yes, we do grills, PM what you are looking for.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> Oscar, we are looking good to have your complete order at Odessa.


Check Your P/M's Bro or just call me please!!!!


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

KrazyKutting said:


> I will get from plating on Tuesday


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

Did you get the pica of the door stills


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

rick383 said:


> Did you get the pica of the door stills


See post #4498 on previous page. There is some door sills there, 2 tone engraved for a Cutlass.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

some of today's work


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

What's up fellas it's Tony from Odessa call me when y'all get in so we can trade arms


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> See post #4498 on previous page. There is some door sills there, 2 tone engraved for a Cutlass.



can you get me some bigger pic for the door still for a 64 impala i want to get some made


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Work from yesterday


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

did you get them pics


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice thanks bro let me now wen u do the pedals


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

rick383 said:


> did you get them pics


You have been talkign to my brother , but I just want to make sure you know we don't have pics of impala door sills, We make them as a custome product for whoever orders them, The Pic my brother is showing is for a g-body but yours would look similar. Please let us know if you are interested in placing the order without pics. Thanks Bro


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

dirty_duece said:


> What's up fellas it's Tony from Odessa call me when y'all get in so we can trade arms


No problem and thanks for being patient on your order Tony you know we always coem through you will love your arms. I have asked santiago to get you a little something extra in Odessa because you guys have always been 100% Krazy Kutting Thanks again


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

do you have 63 dash panel set in a raw finish?


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> No problem and thanks for being patient on your order Tony you know we always coem through you will love your arms. I have asked santiago to get you a little something extra in Odessa because you guys have always been 100% Krazy Kutting Thanks again


Orale thanks mando Am sure I will love the arms krazy kutting is always top quality


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Getting Ready to Head out to Odessa, will post updates on Monday.

Here are some pedals and sprokets we just cut.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> do you have 63 dash panel set in a raw finish?


Yes we do?


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

mandoemex said:


> Yes we do?


can you pm me a price i canpaypal you and id like to get em shipped before you guys leave for tx 

i need a price id like to get em shipped today if possible


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> can you pm me a price i canpaypal you and id like to get em shipped before you guys leave for tx
> 
> i need a price id like to get em shipped today if possible


My Brother santiago is in Long beach as soon as he get's back we are leaving to Odessa. He has 4 raw set's with him and can save 1 for you maybe meet you off the fwy on the way back from Long beach ? call him if you think this will work (928)750-2324 I already told him to pull 1 set out for you they were going to be engraved.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

hno:


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Krazy Kutting TTT!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More PLaques and Parts this week ready to go to Texas or Shipped out to customers we are now on our way to Odessa so we'll keep everyone posted when we get there.








































Those are your arms Tony Lowers are packed in the trailer.
More Parts for Texas








































Callejero Your parts are here I just didn't take a pic of everything they are in the trailer on on the way.
More Plaques The Houston ones were shipped before I could take a pic so Please post from the Houston show our work.


----------



## JAMES843 (Jan 3, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> More PLaques and Parts this week ready to go to Texas or Shipped out to customers we are now on our way to Odessa so we'll keep everyone posted when we get there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see my wife xmas gift in ther thanks cant what to get it


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

Was up mando, Damn I going to have to get some of this things for my car now. See u Tuesday...


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks mando arms looked great lowers didnt have the swaybar mounts so I had to send them back but I was very happy with the uppers


----------



## lo flo-rida (Oct 27, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

_ON BEHALF OF WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC 

FAMILY , WE WANNA WISH YOU ALL A SAFE N 

VERY HAPPY THANXGIVING.....MUCH LOVE 

KRAZY KUTTING.....TTPT!_


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanxz for everthing nice meeting you guys in odessa


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BIGANT007 said:


> _ON BEHALF OF WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CC
> 
> FAMILY , WE WANNA WISH YOU ALL A SAFE N
> 
> ...


Thank you Anthony! Best Wishes to you all.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> Thanxz for everthing nice meeting you guys in odessa


*Looks real good Oscar. What do you think about doing some dash pieces in 2 tone engraved out of metal?*


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

How much to have a square whammy tank built?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> *Looks real good Oscar. What do you think about doing some dash pieces in 2 tone engraved out of metal?*


:shocked:  P/M Sent Bro !


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

What's Up Strangers....How was TX?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Items sent to plating and a couple that were shipped out.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

still need 63 dash piece set raw any idea how i can pay you contact you paypal carrier pigeon snoke signals whatever it takes i just really need those things. And I actually need a 64 ashtray (hole in the middle) and 63 far left piece.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr Impala said:


> still need 63 dash piece set raw any idea how i can pay you contact you paypal carrier pigeon snoke signals whatever it takes i just really need those things. And I actually need a 64 ashtray (hole in the middle) and 63 far left piece.


Call me today and I will give you the pay pal acct and fed ex you one of our stock sets. 928 750 2324


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## RO INDIO 321 (Apr 3, 2009)

RO INDIO 321 said:


>











THANKS TO OUR SPONCERS..........GRACIAS MANDO.............


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the business... can't wait the see the finished products.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

ttt


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> i cant to see my piece


i think thats a personal problem vato lol jp


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

It was nice seeing alot of our work in Odessa this year here is a few we want to share


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is some work we have done this week. If we didn't post your plaques we will I have alot more I cut today and will start at 6AM tomorrow cutting more. I will also post the car work for you guys tomorrow because we offer all car clubs more than just plaques and as you can see on the brass ones everyoption posssible for you guys. Thanks for making us the Best 








































































































































The only way to cut Brass Plaques next is ball milling for these beuties


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

mandoemex said:


>


CLEAN WORKK,CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT I ORDERED IS DONE


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

aye bro.....i would ask "if you could" but i know you guys can......i need a pendant in the same letters style and type as my plaques....but i want it to say



BIG ANT 
 FOUNDER


AND ONE THAT SAYS...


49ERZ
FAITHFUL 

WITH MAYBE A 49ER HELMIT IN THE MIDDLE BETWEEN THE 49ERZ AND FAITHFUL...... LET ME KNOW BRO, THANX

I WILL WANT THEM BOTH ENGRAVED CHROME/GOLD.



BUT IN THE SAME STYLE AS OUR PLAQUES..... LETTERS, CURVES AND ALL......


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some of todays items going out:



























































































Sorry for the delay in posting....and more importantly, thank you very much for the support.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

IMPALA863 said:


> CLEAN WORKK,CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT I ORDERED IS DONE


im guessing u liked my piece, so wut u getting vato loco


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> im guessing u liked my piece, so wut u getting vato loco


NO **** BUT YEA LOOK CLEAN AND ILL POST UP WEN I GET:biggrin:


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

BIGANT007 said:


> aye bro.....i would ask "if you could" but i know you guys can......i need a pendant in the same letters style and type as my plaques....but i want it to say
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hit me up......i still have your info to deposite the funds.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BIGANT007 said:


> hit me up......i still have your info to deposite the funds.


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Items cut last night:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Santigo this Flores their looking good Latino Classics remember their polished on booth sides !!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

El Profe said:


> Santigo this Flores their looking good Latino Classics remember their polished on booth sides !!


Hey Mr. Flores, We still need to ball mill the plaque before we polish it up for you. But yes, we will make sure to polish both sides.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some of last nights krazy kutting:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> Hey Mr. Flores, We still need to ball mill the plaque before we polish it up for you. But yes, we will make sure to polish both sides.


10-4 no problem


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Wat good Brother !!!!! Plauque came out nice !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## PAT-RICK (Aug 28, 2006)

KrazyKutting said:


> Some of todays items going out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


plaques look great


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is some of last nights work


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Did you get my pm about the wheel chips?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for Everything KRAZICON KREW AHEAD OF THE REST!!!!


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

What's new???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

any luck on the dash pieces on a diet?!!!


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

What up brothers?? Get my pendant done and out yet? Pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

What's up Wild Mint. I'll call you tonight. Everything is going great here.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

8REGAL_LIMITED4 said:


> What up brothers?? Get my pendant done and out yet? Pictures or it didnt happen


What's going on bro. I will post up your 2 Tone engraved pendant this weekend and ship it out on Monday.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mr Impala said:


> any luck on the dash pieces on a diet?!!!


I put a set through the jenny craig program for you . we will send them out tomorrow. Thanks again for you order.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> What's going on bro. I will post up your 2 Tone engraved pendant this weekend and ship it out on Monday.


WAT ABOUT ME


----------



## 8REGAL_LIMITED4 (May 30, 2007)

KrazyKutting said:


> What's going on bro. I will post up your 2 Tone engraved pendant this weekend and ship it out on Monday.


 :fool2:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some of yesterday's work:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Santiago what's the status on our plaque what due date looks like ? Latino Classics


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

El Profe said:


> Santiago what's the status on our plaque what due date looks like ? Latino Classics


PM Sent Mr. Flores. Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Last nite's cutting:

Group Picture














































Thank you!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Low Image Steering Wheel:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:dunno: No mirror yet !!


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

115 is that chrome


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> 115 is that chrome


:yes:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorry for the bad pictures. In a Hotel In No Cal meeting with clients for some new projects to come:
Here are pendants, some have been already been shipped.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here are the engraved plaques:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

And a few more plaques:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> 115 is that chrome


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

And a few more items and will call it a night.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Great seller that stands behind his products!


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Where you at???


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Mr Impala said:


> Great seller that stands behind his products!


X81 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Items cut Friday:
































































And a steering wheeled completed to get shipped:


----------



## Betokin (Jun 11, 2011)

I just seen my plaques .......or the front part of it,,and I do say that I'm impressed and now excited and waiting for tha call Santiago...can't wait to see tha finished product carnal..you guys get down on your work bro..


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Mando, what time do you want me to meet you at the shop?


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

the plaque is bad ass bro good lookin


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Alot of Nice WORK !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

Santiago holla at me or Amy bro need to know the status of the pendandts and plaque been trying to call all day keep getting a full inbox


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Betokin said:


> I just seen my plaques .......or the front part of it,,and I do say that I'm impressed and now excited and waiting for tha call Santiago...can't wait to see tha finished product carnal..you guys get down on your work bro..


Beto, good talking to you bro. We will be ready to ship Friday.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

stevie d said:


> Santiago holla at me or Amy bro need to know the status of the pendandts and plaque been trying to call all day keep getting a full inbox


PM sent Stevie


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

new orders that have been cut


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Do u guys make front bumper fillers for an 87 regal


----------



## Betokin (Jun 11, 2011)

That's what's up carnal.....shoot me a pic of the finished product if you get a second...would greatly appreciate it homie..hit me on the cell with the info ...or I'll catch up to you soon bro..Feliz navidad,y un prospero anio.....


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

KrazyKutting said:


> PM Sent Mr. Flores. Thank you for the opportunity!


Santiago the line on the bottom of The O and the top of the C doesnot look like It goes all the way across. The ASSI look bigger then the the " C s"


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

latinoclassics said:


> Santiago the line on the bottom of The O and the top of the C doesnot look like It goes all the way across. The ASSI look bigger then the the " C s"


Also in between the ribbon And the assi 
Or is it just the photo ???


----------



## BIGANT007 (Jan 16, 2011)

Still haven't seen my pendants bro....I see you guys are hell a busy n I do understand, just let me know when they are done so I can make the payment and have em shipped, thanx again homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

latinoclassics said:


> Also in between the ribbon And the assi
> Or is it just the photo ???


Just the picture bro. A machine makes the lines and it doesn't change the thickness. Also The Font letters are all sized the same. Plaques are getting finished to be ready to get to you soon.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

KrazyKutting said:


> Just the picture bro. A machine makes the lines and it doesn't change the thickness. Also The Font letters are all sized the same. Plaques are getting finished to be ready to get to you soon.


Ok I just panic to much !!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

work orders completed this week
Tony these are your arms Fransisco thats your battery cover still waiting on the trailing to come back from Chrome.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

latinoclassics said:


> Ok I just panic to much !!!


No problem bro, we understand how important the Car Club Plaque is to our Lowriding Lifestyle and just how important your Car Club is to you. We are the Best and You are getting the best product avaiable by far. We appreciate your Business and really look forward to future Orders from you, So trust me when I say that we know you love your plaque when you get it.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Prestigous 2 of your orders are complete we should have 2 more done in 2 weeks and wrap up your last 2 early February we will post more in the next 2 weeks for you guy's.


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

keep the good work mando:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> Alot of Nice WORK !!!! :thumbsup:


Heres the mirror ready to ship to you.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

KrazyKutting said:


> No problem bro, we understand how important the Car Club Plaque is to our Lowriding Lifestyle and just how important your Car Club is to you. We are the Best and You are getting the best product avaiable by far. We appreciate your Business and really look forward to future Orders from you, So trust me when I say that we know you love your plaque when you get it.


well worth my wait and my guys are stepping up to the plate soon to get theirs ordered


----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

Say Mando just checking on my stuff give me a call! Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

KrazyKutting said:


> work orders completed this week
> Tony these are your arms Fransisco thats your battery cover still waiting on the trailing to come back from Chrome.


Damm the arms look good can't wait to get them in


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Heres the mirror ready to ship to you.


:worship:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: NICE WORK!!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

junbugg said:


> Say Mando just checking on my stuff give me a call! Keep up the good work!!!


Thanks Jr I'll update you next week on your stuff. Merry X-mas to you and your family


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO THE KRAZICON FAMILY GOD BLESS


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey guys is Joe from USO Hawaii checkin in on them parts. Ok guys have a happy holidays.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

shoez86 said:


> Hey guys is Joe from USO Hawaii checkin in on them parts. Ok guys have a happy holidays.


PM sent


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Working through the holidays in order to make sure we stay on track. Customers are first here at *Krazy Kutting* Plaques and Bike parts.


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Mando, hit me up...want to order some more parts


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Prestigous 2 of your orders are complete we should have 2 more done in 2 weeks and wrap up your last 2 early February we will post more in the next 2 weeks for you guy's.



:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Wildmint said:


> Mando, hit me up...want to order some more parts


More ? ok I'll call you


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Santiago how are you doing with Latino Classisc plaque? Next week delivery time still good ? Flores


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

mandoemex said:


> Heres the mirror ready to ship to you.


when's the caddy mirrors going to be made.....


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

El Profe said:


> Santiago how are you doing with Latino Classisc plaque? Next week delivery time still good ? Flores


Give me a call Mr. Flores, we can meet up today. 928 750 2324


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

Got my a-arms today thanks guys they look real good


----------



## Corns83' (Jul 22, 2008)

Any update on the blvd traditions plaque?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Orders completed this week:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I hope everyone has a SAfe a Happy New years this weekend. I wish all of our customers and Freinds a Prosperous 2012, Not to say that I wish others a bad year but, just not too good JK. Here is our last update for 2011 adn We will start again on Monday 2012. You guys have stodd by us and we really appreciate it. 
Steering wheels going to Long Beach sold Raw








A few More cut Plaques Going to Plating


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Engraved Parts in Finished now at Plating And Some Plated Parts going to be 2 Toned
JR here are your arms they are now at plating I hope to get them soon and we have started on the Driveline as well as other parts. Do you know when they are comming for the Car ?
























Customer from Denver always orders Bike parts for his Elmo and Raider Bikes Going to triple plating Mauro








Chris your Harley Rotors in Plating now along with other parts that we just had finished up








Exclusive plaques at plating all of them 
















KC estilo plaques also at Plating wrapping up








Mike your Head Light Covers at Plating being 2 toned








Chuy you Door Sills also final 2 Tone reverse for Blue Monte


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Finally for this week 








Chuy your door handles just need 2 tone








Thes side Molding are going on a car we are finsihing assembling in 2 weeks a 59 For Skyliner that is Pretty Nice we will post a Complete update when we loaded it to go Home









Thanks Agina Everyone from our Big Customers that Order Every Month to Our Customers that Order Maybe 1 Small Pendent you are all important to us and our Business. So please keep trusting in us and we will continue to deliver Thanks From Krazy Kutting
Armando Gonzalez
Santiago Gonzalez
Lizbeth Gonzalez
Jose Carrillo
Roger Castanos
Danny 
Krazy Kutting Crew 2011 Hoping to get bigger in 2012


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks for all ur help mando and santiago and all the KK FAM GRACIAS POR TODO Q SELA PASEN BIEN ESTE FIN DE ANO Q EL Q BIENE BA SER MUCHO MEJOR


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> Orders completed this week:


 DAMMMMMMMM LOOKS CLEAN ASS HELL!!


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GREAT CHRISTMAS AND NEW YEARS AND SPENT IT WITH THE ONES YOU LOVE I HOPE THIS YEAR BRINGS EVEN MORE BUSINESS TO YOU GUYS!!!!


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Just checking on my stats of my switch plate I've been textin Santiago but no response


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

210callejeros said:


> Just checking on my stats of my switch plate I've been textin Santiago but no response


Thats not good I'll talk to him tomorrow he was talking with customers all day. I remember that piece going out to plating, but I'll let him call you tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Who has photos of the twisted parts done by them?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Kiloz said:


> Who has photos of the twisted parts done by them?


They made my twisted rods & engraved parts u see in picture


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> They made my twisted rods & engraved parts u see in picture


Looks good thanks a lot!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you Viejitos


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

CHECK YOUR P/M SANTIAGO


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
See the two metal straps that say unique on them santiago? I'm thinking sum that say OLDSMOBILE 2toned for the tie downs:dunno:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Santiago this is Flores LATINO CLASSICS I will call at 11:15 am tomorrow Thursday if you need to get a hold of me I left my home phone number on your cell this evening . See you tomorrow


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> Santiago this is Flores LATINO CLASSICS I will call at 11:15 am Thursday if you need to get a hold of me I left my home phone number on your cell this evening . See you Thursday


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Profe said:


> El Profe said:
> 
> 
> > Santiago this is Flores LATINO CLASSICS I will call at 11:15 am Thursday if you need to get a hold of me I left my home phone number on your cell this evening . See you Thursday


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow a Triple Post :werd:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

El Callejero said:


> Wow a Triple Post :werd:


it 's hard on an I pod


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
GOOD JOB ON THEM PLAQUES!! GOOD LUCK
KRAZY KUTTING*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here s a ew plaques we cut yesterday.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *
> GOOD JOB ON THEM PLAQUES!! GOOD LUCK
> KRAZY KUTTING*


Thank you very mcuh we appreciate that.


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

Just ordered some pendents today.....:h5:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Exclusive Plaques
























Jose these are your motors for Hydros on 64








Chuy here are your parts fro Blue Monte Door sills and Windshield Molding
















Darrel your drums are ready


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

parts in plating now


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

KrazyKutting said:


> Exclusive Plaques
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

mandoemex said:


> parts in plating now


Thanks for posting...the parts look better than I imagined.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

teach said:


> Thanks for posting...the parts look better than I imagined.


Thanks we always give the customers our very best. that will always be the way we do business here. I can't wait to see them plated adn sent to you.


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Thats not good I'll talk to him tomorrow he was talking with customers all day. I remember that piece going out to plating, but I'll let him call you tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the update


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Metal Castle Grill for Leo


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Last nites work


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Shaggy's Pedal Car Pedals:


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

SAY THEY LOOK BAD ASS! LIKE ALWAYS SATISFIED WITH YOUR WORK!!!! CAR SHOULD BE PICKED UP FIRST OF FEB. I'LL MAKE SURE AND LET YOU KNOW, MAKE SURE YOU DON'T DUPLICATE ANY OF THE PARTS YOUR DOING FOR ME DON'T NEED OTHER LACS WITH MY IDEA'S. tHANKS GUYS AT CRAZY KUTTING CANT WAIT TO ASSEMBLE MY CAR!!!!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

whats up Karz Icon Krew!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Santiago this Flores Latino Classics just what to say thank you and everyone that was in involved with the our plaques. The club was very happy with them thanks.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Gracias looks good


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

These homies do quality work!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

*cut outs*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Not showing off but here is this weeks shipments and Work.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Pendent's and Hood emblems


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Peddel car parts and car parts


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE BIKE PLAQUES ND PENDANTS DONE


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Raw plaques and parts


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Last pics for today on finished parts more to come on raw


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

Dam!!! Rolling out the red carpet!!! Looking good!!!


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

KrazyKutting said:


> Metal Castle Grill for Leo


Thats coming out nice Homie.:thumbsup:


----------



## chopperdogg69 (Jan 9, 2007)

I need a plaque made.who do I talk to?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mandoemex


chopperdogg69 said:


> I need a plaque made.who do I talk to?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

cant wait 4 my parts good work santiago see u soon bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

u guys get the bike nd pendants cut out yet


KrazyKutting said:


> last nites work


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

SAN MAN & THE TEAM PUTTIN IN WORK, AS ALWAYS...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

workin hard every day


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Alot of nice stuff on here :nicoderm:


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sick! Bout to paypal you the difference!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

kutting away










it was good meeting u in dallas thanks for ur order



















another pendant for callejeros










nice










cool bike plaques










nice


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

whats up santiago? its junior hows that calidreamz mirror coming along?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

more orders cut out










thanks city life










nice cross










another order from sweet dreams










nice


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Any updates on the Zulu steering wheel?


----------



## 79bonnieon3 (Mar 20, 2008)

Krazy Kutting check ur PM


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Can you guys chrome a hood latch assembly for my fleetwood?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Work Shipping this week.


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Kiloz said:


> Any updates on the Zulu steering wheel?


We will work this weekend on it, I should be able to pm you pic of it raw


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Work Shipping this week.


damm Santiago our plaques r looking nice :thumbsup: money is in the bank!!!!!!


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> We will work this weekend on it, I should be able to pm you pic of it raw



:worship:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

How much would it be to plate a set of head and crank cup's for a bike?


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Badass Work Homiesuffin: TTT


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

The Dignity plaques came out sick brotha!! Thanks!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

JUST PLACED MY ORDER TODAY!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

7dippd-n-butr8 said:


> whats up santiago? its junior hows that calidreamz mirror coming along????


:nicoderm:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

7dippd-n-butr8 said:


> :nicoderm:


You should see a picture of the raw pieces in the next 2 days.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> How much would it be to plate a set of head and crank cup's for a bike?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

ENVIUS said:


> Can you guys chrome a hood latch assembly for my fleetwood?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nite cut outs


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> last nite cut outs



That steering wheel it looking good, will you cut a v shape to fit the gooseneck?


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> You should see a picture of the raw pieces in the next 2 days.


:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Perfection Rida (Jan 8, 2012)

78 calais said:


>


 gonna need a pendent homie 2 tone engraved  how much shipped jus for 1 right now


----------



## Pure Perfection Rida (Jan 8, 2012)

Pure Perfection Rida said:


> gonna need a pendent homie 2 tone engraved  how much shipped jus for 1 right now


i want to get them 4 inches wide by however tall they will be.. and can yu cut off the part that says car club..?? and cut off the the 2 bars..? pm me a price asap plz


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

alittle more cutouts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Pure Perfection Rida said:


> i want to get them 4 inches wide by however tall they will be.. and can yu cut off the part that says car club..?? and cut off the the 2 bars..? pm me a price asap plz


PM sent.


----------



## Kustom 68 (Jan 25, 2012)

]
Plaques are looking good keep up the good work


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> alittle more cutouts


:thumbsup:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

Can I get a price on two raw car stands that would fit on knock off adapters. Thanks.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

cool stuff . Thats wat we do.


----------



## Pure Perfection Rida (Jan 8, 2012)

KrazyKutting said:


> Josh and R.J. big thanks for the trust and support homies. Can't wait to do more biz with u guys and big ups to Colorado for their support. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

U can put that krazy kutting plaque on my car


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!!


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

here is some more cool stuff


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks firm cant wait to see the rest of it


KrazyKutting said:


> cool stuff . Thats wat we do.


----------



## Pure Perfection Rida (Jan 8, 2012)

Pure Perfection Rida said:


> KrazyKutting said:
> 
> 
> > Josh and R.J. big thanks for the trust and support homies. Can't wait to do more biz with u guys and big ups to Colorado for their support. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

PLAQUE DONE BY KRAZY KUTTING!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

This weeks Finished Work ready to ship


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

831impala63 said:


> U can put that krazy kutting plaque on my car


You Mean this one, Or the other one ? maybe Both. Your car will sit for another 2 weeks and then we go Black
















Had to Practice black on my 51 first


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

u know we can always put it on both..:thumbsup:


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Santiago this Flores I need to postpone the order please give me a call ASAP


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Got you Profe, we are back on. Thanks!


----------



## dillardgoon (Jan 31, 2012)

*how much for the mirror*



"ACE" said:


> I KNOW YA REAL BUZY BUT
> ANY WORD ON THE CADDY ONE...


 i wanna buy get back at me please please


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197525_110759322338182_100002123438253_99480_1532439_n.jpg


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nite cuts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

DETACHED said:


> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/197525_110759322338182_100002123438253_99480_1532439_n.jpg


Thank you homie, we got your order going.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

dillardgoon said:


> i wanna buy get back at me please please


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PM Sent



Pure Perfection Rida said:


> Pure Perfection Rida said:
> 
> 
> > PM Sent
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

keep yp the good work


KrazyKutting said:


> last nite cuts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

cool plaques


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bumpp


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Have u guys sent my callejeros switch plate yet?


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

KrazyKutting said:


> Thank you homie, we got your order going.


no problem thank you, i may add to the order on the 15th for a few bike plaques. possibly ill let you know thanks again. i look forward to the plaques and mounting them in the rides.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

These weeks plaques finished ready to ship. Again doing the Best work for our customers week in and week out. Come join the fun instead of getting the run around.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Now the Car parts this is why we seperate ourselves from the other cutters we offer all Preffered Clubs all this work for there members at great prices. In order to be a Preffered Member you have to be doing 100% of your Plaque work through us that gives you a 12.5% descount on all Plating Engraving and Fab work.

























And Bike Parts


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Finally for today Our cut parts from Yesterday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

210callejeros said:


> Have u guys sent my callejeros switch plate yet?


I am not sure if Santiago updated you but it should ship in a little bit. It is posted here on the last page. Thanks for your patience bro I know Santiago told you that our Plater had misplaced it. Thanks again


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

THANX GUYS ON OUR FIRST PLAQUES, YOUR A GREAT COMPANY THAT HOOKS IT UP, U CAN COUNT ON GETTING MORE BUSINESS FROM US :thumbsup:


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> I am not sure if Santiago updated you but it should ship in a little bit. It is posted here on the last page. Thanks for your patience bro I know Santiago told you that our Plater had misplaced it. Thanks again


No problem thanks for the update
Any thing from the KK crew is always worth the wait!


----------



## El Profe (Sep 17, 2011)

Santiago this is Flores I think their is a problem with the Pendents I will call you on Monday


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPPP


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OK here is what we cut this week I left the shop early today so if you don't see your plaques Pendents or Bike parts on Here it doesn't mean it hasn't got cut. I'll try and Post up early tomorrow.
It's really nice too Add More Clubs to our Krazy Kutting Family we have a Huge Club we just added this week, and we'll start cutting there plaques as early as next week. I guess we must be doing something right.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ttt


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

good shit, looks great guys, once we get these im gonna start pushing the rest of the guys to order plaques. feels good to know we will have more then one plaque, we have several lowrider bikes too and more vehicles too. looking forward to getting my hands on these.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for krazy kutting,good work


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

These guys are legit! A lot of awesome stuff comes out of this place!


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> OK here is what we cut this week I left the shop early today so if you don't see your plaques Pendents or Bike parts on Here it doesn't mean it hasn't got cut. I'll try and Post up early tomorrow.
> It's really nice too Add More Clubs to our Krazy Kutting Family we have a Huge Club we just added this week, and we'll start cutting there plaques as early as next week. I guess we must be doing something right.
> 
> 
> wut about car parts in works got any pics of thoses??


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

ADD is complete, Mando.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

TopDogg said:


> ADD is complete, Mando
> 
> Thanks albert I just saw it. I'll Send you an E-mail


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> View attachment 433953


is that wut they made for you?? or is that mine??


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMPP


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

You get that check ok?


----------



## angelm75 (Apr 1, 2009)

hey was wondering if if you could make hood ornaments for a 93 cadillac fleetwood of THE OUTIFT CAR CLUB plaque. and also wheel chip and how much thank you


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PASSIONATE63 said:


> You get that check ok?


Yes sir, we got your plaque going.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PM Sent



angelm75 said:


> hey was wondering if if you could make hood ornaments for a 93 cadillac fleetwood of THE OUTIFT CAR CLUB plaque. and also wheel chip and how much thank you


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> Yes sir, we got your plaque going.


 Alright sweet, cant wait to see.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

workin hard every day


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

2 83s said:


> is that wut they made for you?? or is that mine??


no worries homie. it must be yours. i just really liked it:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriden (Mar 24, 2009)

Damn homie our Plaques are looking good... can't wait to get them...
Tony from FAMILIA C.C.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

more and more work 













































































]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/032-9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Work completed:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Work in progress:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some cleaner pics:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

dam nice work!


----------



## Kustom 68 (Jan 25, 2012)

highway said:


> dam nice work!


Looks sick can't wait to see my pendants


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Friday Night Kutting:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

more cuts over the weekend


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks for showing me the shop mando. was really impressed with the work i got to see. looking forward to working with you and your bro.,:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

have you cut the 405 pride sprocket yetready tsee what it gonna look like


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Santiago this Flores just wondering do date for our order ?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks for keeping us busy more cuts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Royal Classics 7 down 4 to go


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PM Sent



405PRIDEBIKES said:


> have you cut the 405 pride sprocket yetready tsee what it gonna look like


----------



## MALO6TRE (Nov 5, 2010)

WHAT UP HOMIE, JUST FOUND THIS TOPIC, ARE YOUR PRICES STILL THE SAME AS THE 1ST PAGE?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Sup Santiago & Mando I was wondering if u can make me a custom Y-Block? If so please let me know!!! Thanking U in Advance


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

What's the price on the control arm bushing covers for a 64 Impala?


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

whats up santiago any updates on the cali dreamz mirror


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WAS YUP


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

thank u for ur orders










ten cut 6 more to go










2 more last 2 tonite


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PM Sent Mr. Flores.



latinoclassics said:


> Santiago this Flores just wondering do date for our order ?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PM sent Homie



MALO6TRE said:


> WHAT UP HOMIE, JUST FOUND THIS TOPIC, ARE YOUR PRICES STILL THE SAME AS THE 1ST PAGE?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

El Callejero said:


> Sup Santiago & Mando I was wondering if u can make me a custom Y-Block? If so please let me know!!! Thanking U in Advance


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Tomorrow should be the big day for my part to get shipped rite :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Oscar, I just sent you a pm with the price.



El Callejero said:


> Sup Santiago & Mando I was wondering if u can make me a custom Y-Block? If so please let me know!!! Thanking U in Advance


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

It's engraved, will post up update on items engraved and ready to plate tonite.



7dippd-n-butr8 said:


> whats up santiago any updates on the cali dreamz mirror


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr.Brown said:


> What's the price on the control arm bushing covers for a 64 Impala?


 uffin:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> Oscar, I just sent you a pm with the price.


:h5:


----------



## AzRoadMonster (Feb 15, 2012)

PM sent bro.......


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

AzRoadMonster said:


> PM sent bro.......


X 73 :yes:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hey guys just checking status of the exotics plaques and wanted a price on a raw bike plaque also. hit me back thanks guys


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Finished Product ready for our customers. Really there is no comparison.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OK here are the car parts done this week. Now again I say this week we post our weekly work that get's complete. not the same plaque over and over.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Parts being engraved to be completed plated for next week, I know it's alot but we do it for all our customers, so they know that we do our best every day to earn there business.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

A few things cut out, we've been laking on posting pics cut because we have been busy cutting non stop so I'm sure we will post all you raw parts this weekend here are a few.


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> OK here are the car parts done this week. Now again I say this week we post our weekly work that get's complete. not the same plaque over and over.


DAMN THATS NICE WORK!!!! CANT WAIT TO GET MY PARTS


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some items cut Thurs and Friday. A couple of these plaques are heading to the CNC machine.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Any photos of the steering wheel put together?


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Cant wait to c them engraved nice


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

Can you post a pic of the engraved Empire plaque homie


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

how much does one of those plaques run the big ass one


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Check Your P/M Santiago


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

low v said:


> Can you post a pic of the engraved Empire plaque homie


Its at plating homie but here's I pic we have


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> how much does one of those plaques run the big ass one


Santiago will call you monday. I'm sure he'll give you a good price for being a returning customer.


----------



## low v (Apr 27, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Its at plating homie but here's I pic we have


thanks homie its looking good


----------



## olskl49 (Dec 18, 2009)

what is your turn around and price for 10 plaques in brass or gold? we need to change H for a J so it spells JefitoS in similar font as picture get back at me needed soon


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

olskl49 said:


> what is your turn around and price for 10 plaques in brass or gold? we need to change H for a J so it spells JefitoS in similar font as picture get back at me needed soon


We are turningplaques with no engraving around in 2 to 3 weeks depending on the customers approval of the Plaque design. My Brother will PM you tomorrow. We can make it in Brass or Gold Brass is pretty pricey though.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Rite on. Cant wait to see my parts posted all in graved nd chromed yup


mandoemex said:


> Santiago will call you monday. I'm sure he'll give you a good price for being a returning customer.


----------



## TheMagician (Feb 20, 2012)

I Need 13 Plaques made Loco',Whats the turn around.............everything In Black needs to be chrome and everything in the yellow needs to be gold and sitting outward on the plaque...pm sent..


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PM responded 



TheMagician said:


> I Need 13 Plaques made Loco',Whats the turn around.............everything In Black needs to be chrome and everything in the yellow needs to be gold and sitting outward on the plaque...pm sent..


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Update requested. Going to plating:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ANY INGRAVED PARTS DONE SANTI


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

:thumbsup:


KrazyKutting said:


> Update requested. Going to plating:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> ANY INGRAVED PARTS DONE SANTI


X2 Lets see some sneak peaks of the part's and a certaint plaque


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Hell yea playa. Now yur talkin.will My parts be posted on lowridder bike or here


PASSIONATE63 said:


> X2 Lets see some sneak peaks of the part's and a certaint plaque


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Hell yea playa. Now yur talkin.will My parts be posted on lowridder bike or here


Not sure, i think here first then there. Just hope to have my plaque for mesa, think it is about time i step up my rep.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


PASSIONATE63 said:


> Not sure, i think here first then there. Just hope to have my plaque for mesa, think it is about time i step up my rep.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr Passionate and Mr. Widow Maker will have their order ready for their shows. I will post on both threads and update between now and the end of the week. 



PASSIONATE63 said:


> Not sure, i think here first then there. Just hope to have my plaque for mesa, think it is about time i step up my rep.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


KrazyKutting said:


> Mr Passionate and Mr. Widow Maker will have their order ready for their shows. I will post on both threads and update between now and the end of the week.


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Can I Please get a response on my p/m :|


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Shipping Today


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PM Sent.



El Callejero said:


> Can I Please get a response on my p/m :|


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> Mr Passionate and Mr. Widow Maker will have their order ready for their shows. I will post on both threads and update between now and the end of the week.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> Mr Passionate and Mr. Widow Maker will have their order ready for their shows. I will post on both threads and update between now and the end of the week.


Any updates or pics of my parts??


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Plaques going to plating after getting Ball Milled:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PM Sent



2 83s said:


> Any updates or pics of my parts??


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Santiago looking foward to them Krazy Kutting Touches for my ride!!! uffin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

thank u for keeping us busy here is more work


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

I got a Email from paul GT founder glad he is going with the Krazicon Family to take care of all the club plaques.... Ect...
I've been going threw santiago & mando now on a second vehicle & can proudly say that there parts are second to none!!!Excellent customers service & Krazy innovative ideas... So to my GoodTimers out there purchase stuff from these guys with confidence!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

bumpp.ttt


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> I got a Email from paul GT founder glad he is going with the Krazicon Family to take care of all the club plaques.... Ect...
> 
> I've been going threw santiago & mando now on a second vehicle & can proudly say that there parts are second to none!!!Excellent customers service & Krazy innovative ideas... So to my GoodTimers out there purchase stuff from these guys with confidence!!!


Thanks Bro we are really Happy to Have Good Times in our Family of Customers. I had been trying to earn their business for a long time. We have commited to Paul and totally understand the resonsibility he has entrusted in us. So you know we are ready. We already got orders so Sunday I am comming in to start cutting the 1st Plaques, Pendents and Bike Plaques. Thanks again Bro I'm Sure you helped us get this account.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Our camera Lense is not big enough to handle our work load in 1 Pic so we had to take 3 just on Plaques. Really it's only 1 weeks work. Thanks everyone for the work we have done our best to stay on top of things and I do believe that we are doing OK.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Engraved parts now at plating for next week pick up as well as others


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Updates on Cars Ceasar heres the 62

























Jose hers the Mustang started


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Updates on Cars Ceasar heres the 62
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Vayzfinest said:


> THIS . Call me.
> 
> Also need price on caddy uppers and lowers wrapped in 1/4, ext. 1.25. Also just some caddy lowers prices in chrome and raw. Also want to get a price on a caprice billet grill and bumper inserts and lower trailing arms.



Mando you still making these A Arms for G bodies?


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Picture didnt post the first time.....


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

OG 61 said:


> Mando you still making these A Arms for G bodies?


This is Santiago, Yes we are still making A Arms, PM me what you need.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.ttt


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

ALOHA KRAZY KUTTING!!!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wow:


SUPREMACY HAWAII said:


> View attachment 443570
> ALOHA KRAZY KUTTING!!!!!


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

TTT...


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KLASSICK CC (Jan 2, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Up up up


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is work completed this week:



















Plaques:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Pendants:























































Santa Rosa Style Gold Hood Ornament:










Bike Plaques:



















And a Sprocket


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

ttt for badass work and prices. glad i made a wise choices:thumbsup:


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

KrazyKutting said:


> more and more work
> 
> 
> 
> ...











*I LOVE IT SOME ONE ELSE IS USING MY LOGO LOOKS REALLY GOOD IT GAVE ME A IDEA TO DE PENDENT'S BRO HOW MUCH GOOD SIZE CHROME PLEASE!*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

OMAR TRECE said:


> *I LOVE IT SOME ONE ELSE IS USING MY LOGO LOOKS REALLY GOOD IT GAVE ME A IDEA TO DE PENDENT'S BRO HOW MUCH GOOD SIZE CHROME PLEASE!*



NO NEED FOR MY LOGO SORRY HERE IS THE PLAIN ONE BUT IF YOU CAN DO THE WIND MILLS MOUNTAINS AND THE PALM TREES IT WOULD BE NICE!


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

FIXED I ADDED ALL THE LOCKS SO ITS NOT HOLLOW


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

OMAR TRECE said:


> FIXED I ADDED ALL THE LOCKS SO ITS NOT HOLLOW


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

workin hard over the weekend


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

how much for 1 made and shipped to 77581


----------



## michale_400000 (Jan 7, 2011)

also chrome or gold plated and engraved and pendants need all price with shipping thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

michale_400000 said:


> also chrome or gold plated and engraved and pendants need all price with shipping thanks


PM Sent.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

whats going on santiago


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

got the plaques today, thanks guys there badass we look forward to ordering more here in the future, bike and car plaques. once again thank you it will be nice to have more then one plaque for show season. thanks again guys much respect


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Cut last night:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> whats going on santiago


PM Sent Brandon.


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

here is the logo.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Some plaques cut last Knight.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Santiago Flores you own me a 12pk real bud


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

*
NOT EVERYONE IN THE DESERT IS GONNA GIVE YOU A HARD TIME BRO YOU WORK IS GREAT!
TT FOR THE VALLE DE COACHELLA*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Things cut yesterday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

And Some of the Products ready to be delivered this week


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WIDOW MAKER. TTMFT CANT WAIT TILL THE OTHER PARTS COME IN


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

210callejeros said:


> Pm sent


Hey bro, Just replied to your PM


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

KrazyKutting said:


> Hey bro, Just replied to your PM


Got it sent one back thanks


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

What's the ticket on 2 bike plaques engraved Goodtimes Oklahoma and a gt hood emblem actually the header panel twist emblems all in chrome


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yea buddy...Early morning bump......


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Krazy Kutting workin hard


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

All ready to rep the club and the double K.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> What's the ticket on 2 bike plaques engraved Goodtimes Oklahoma and a gt hood emblem actually the header panel twist emblems all in chrome


Prices sent via PM.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

sup santiago i need to order 3 car plaques and 1 bike plaque.........United Dreams CC


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanx great service as always


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Set to get plated:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> Set to get plated:


LOOKING GOOD!!!! Cant wait to ride with the new plaques.:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice work :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Any pics of parts :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

more cuts this week


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Santiago just got the Pendents great job thanks plaque looks great too.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Items cut Thursday nite:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

This weeks work completed:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

And this is our update on items engraved:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

BUMP......


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

WHAT ARE UR HOURS


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

monte-licious said:


> WHAT ARE UR HOURS


Shop is open from 9-5pm M-F, we usually stay there til 7:30 pm, and you can always contact me on my cell 928 750 2324


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Whats up santiago q ay de nuevo?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTMFT
> View attachment 452731


Those Rims look Sic Bro. Thanks for posting the Pic.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Cutting over the weekend:


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

What's up Santiago? Big John from Luxurious can't wait to see the items engraved.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

YUP. NOW IM JUS WAITING ON MY SISSY/CONTINENTAL TO ROLL IN. THEN ILL MAKE ANOTHER ORDER ON PARTS


mandoemex said:


> Those Rims look Sic Bro. Thanks for posting the Pic.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Frame is wrapped and ready to Powder Coat:


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> Frame is wrapped and ready to Powder Coat:



Nice!!!!can't wait to see it powder coated..:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Last nites cutting:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*looks good...*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wat do the goodtimes thing go to.


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*battery rack*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Those yurs terry


tdaddysd said:


> *battery rack*


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## rolandos1963 (Aug 12, 2008)

hey bigdog any news on my plaque thanks again IMPRESSIONS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Caddy Castle Grill out of metal, chrome plated:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Items cut Wednesday:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Work Completed this week:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

A few more:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Items engraved going to plating:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

rolandos1963 said:


> hey bigdog any news on my plaque thanks again IMPRESSIONS LOS ANGELES CAR CLUB


PM Sent Rolo.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

What's up with the pic. Lux Nor Cal


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

Our 432 plaques look sweet bro


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

big john 66 said:


> What's up with the pic. Lux Nor Cal[/QUOTE


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

KrazyKutting said:


> big john 66 said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with the pic. Lux Nor Cal[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

eriks66 said:


> KrazyKutting said:
> 
> 
> > Nice bro how much somethingcost?
> ...


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks good bro can't wait for everything to get back. Thanks Bro


----------



## ShoLow63 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wats up. Just wondering if we can get a pic for the sho-lowz cut? Thanks.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

just wondering about the turn table. hit me up hope to get it before friday thanks again


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

ShoLow63 said:


> Wats up. Just wondering if we can get a pic for the sho-lowz cut? Thanks.


PM Sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting update fro 2012 from Armando Gonzalez Business Pres

I would like to inform all of our Valued Customers that thanks to you we will be growing again. I have put in a deposit for a Kern Laser Cutting machine so you can all have a choice on The cuts. Our 2 water jet machines are running full bore with customer Plaques as well as our inventory parts so the Laser will help the work load. We get the laser delivered in 2 weeks but I am not sure on the Training and comisioning of the machine. We have also put a deposit in for a small CNC Machine to dedicate to Ball milling Plaques I have to wait 8 weeks for that but once we get it turn around on CNC plaques will be improved. We have been restocking for the show circuit this year and are almost ready be on the look out for us at the shows were you will be able to get all of our Billet parts as well as Supension parts. 

again Thank you guys for keeping us in business and we will continue to give you guys our best day in and day out.


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Krazy Kutting update fro 2012 from Armando Gonzalez Business Pres
> 
> I would like to inform all of our Valued Customers that thanks to you we will be growing again. I have put in a deposit for a Kern Laser Cutting machine so you can all have a choice on The cuts. Our 2 water jet machines are running full bore with customer Plaques as well as our inventory parts so the Laser will help the work load. We get the laser delivered in 2 weeks but I am not sure on the Training and comisioning of the machine. We have also put a deposit in for a small CNC Machine to dedicate to Ball milling Plaques I have to wait 8 weeks for that but once we get it turn around on CNC plaques will be improved. We have been restocking for the show circuit this year and are almost ready be on the look out for us at the shows were you will be able to get all of our Billet parts as well as Supension parts.
> 
> again Thank you guys for keeping us in business and we will continue to give you guys our best day in and day out.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Koo mando more nice work


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

DETACHED said:


> just wondering about the turn table. hit me up hope to get it before friday thanks again


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Items cut this weekend:














































Bike Turn Table:









Pedal Car Turn Table:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

I love the parts...can't wait to get the rest of the parts this week so I can put them on. Let me know when you cut some more g-body door vents. Thanks


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

mandoemex said:


> Krazy Kutting update fro 2012 from Armando Gonzalez Business Pres
> 
> I would like to inform all of our Valued Customers that thanks to you we will be growing again. I have put in a deposit for a Kern Laser Cutting machine so you can all have a choice on The cuts. Our 2 water jet machines are running full bore with customer Plaques as well as our inventory parts so the Laser will help the work load. We get the laser delivered in 2 weeks but I am not sure on the Training and comisioning of the machine. We have also put a deposit in for a small CNC Machine to dedicate to Ball milling Plaques I have to wait 8 weeks for that but once we get it turn around on CNC plaques will be improved. We have been restocking for the show circuit this year and are almost ready be on the look out for us at the shows were you will be able to get all of our Billet parts as well as Supension parts.
> 
> again Thank you guys for keeping us in business and we will continue to give you guys our best day in and day out.


:thumbsup:...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sweet!


----------



## ShoLow63 (Mar 29, 2011)

wats up man! still waiting on the pic?? just put it on here if u want.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

ShoLow63 said:


> wats up man! still waiting on the pic?? just put it on here if u want.


thank you Jesse, we will start cutting your pendants.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

some of last nite's work:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

Bump for Krazy Kutting for some good work!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Products ready to ship we will not post all our work on we are getting ready for Phoenix Tomorrow and don't have the time.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:
thanks for the business
The parts look great.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Our orders are greatly appreciated!


----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

*To The Top for great products and great customer services!!!!

Buy with confidence from the Krazy Kutting team….. **

Again, thank you Mando & Santiago for all the hard work

Anthony R. *


----------



## ShoLow63 (Mar 29, 2011)

uffin: TTT


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

What's up Santiago?


----------



## OKJessie (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Early morning bump :boink:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Items being shipped:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Items Engraved and going to plating:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Last nites cutting:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

any pics on my order?? :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

2 83s said:


> any pics on my order?? :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


PM Sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MY ORDERS CUT YET


----------



## Shady_Grady (Feb 2, 2012)

Just got my pendants look great thanx. I'm ready to order more stuff u do wheel chips?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

cuts over the weekend


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Last nits work:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

working hard everyday


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looking great bro! as allways!!!


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Check Us out in the latest Issue of Lowrider Scene. Full Page AD.







*


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> *Check Us out in the latest Issue of Lowrider Scene. Full Page AD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hawaiian Built (Jan 27, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> *Check Us out in the latest Issue of Lowrider Scene. Full Page AD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where can i get me one of those mags?


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

rgarcia15928 said:


> where can i get me one of those mags?


x2 i like one


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

your the man bro


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

NICE AD, MANDO.




mandoemex said:


> *Check Us out in the latest Issue of Lowrider Scene. Full Page AD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks to all our great customers here are some pics


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

What's up fellas....


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

What's up Mando.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Latest Cuts:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

work from last nite


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks to our great customers we wrok hard everyday


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

UPDATE ON STATUS OF SUEÑOS DIVINOS PLAQUES?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> UPDATE ON STATUS OF SUEÑOS DIVINOS PLAQUES?


Sorry it took longer. We had to find a stencil for the specific font you wanted on the banner. It is hand engraved so we had to get our engraver a stencil. I'll Have santiago get you an Update early next week. Is that OK


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

What's up I've been trying to get in contact with you guys about making some wheel chips. Please reply as soon as possible.


----------



## latinoclassics (Sep 13, 2009)

Guys can you do custom steering wheels ? 10"


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Santiago... give me a call.


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Sorry it took longer. We had to find a stencil for the specific font you wanted on the banner. It is hand engraved so we had to get our engraver a stencil. I'll Have santiago get you an Update early next week. Is that OK


NO PROBLEM. THANKS FOR THE EXTRA EFFORT ON THE FONT. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*got my order came out real nice thanks!!! post pix soon...*


----------



## ShoLow63 (Mar 29, 2011)

Got our pendants they look Greatt thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Raise Up said:


> What's up I've been trying to get in contact with you guys about making some wheel chips. Please reply as soon as possible.


Email replied. Any other questions, please PM me.


----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks I'll pm you when I send payment.


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Any word on Goodtimes Oklahoma order


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

What is the balance on my order guys?


----------



## Pure Perfection Rida (Jan 8, 2012)

Wats up santiago checkn to see how are pendants are coming out bro its been quite some time since we got started n wanted to see how far along yu guys are


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Pure Perfection Rida said:


> Wats up santiago checkn to see how are pendants are coming out bro its been quite some time since we got started n wanted to see how far along yu guys are


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

pm sent...


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice work homie I'm looking for someone new to make plaques. Pm sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

LENETOWNTX said:


> Nice work homie I'm looking for someone new to make plaques. Pm sent


PM Replied


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::biggrin:TTT! Thanks Krazy Kutting!!


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Any word on GT OK order


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Any word on GT OK order


PM Sent


----------



## streetkingz13 (Jan 13, 2009)

STREET KINGZ CC plaque looking good


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

more cuts for the week


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey I see my parts over there on the right! Lol, I'm on the dance floor. Much love guys work is sick can't wait to be on the carpet.


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

looking to get some custom bike parts made. i want to get some detail pistols made int to bike pedals. please let em know what we can do.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

stonedraiders1213 said:


> looking to get some custom bike parts made. i want to get some detail pistols made int to bike pedals. please let em know what we can do.


PM Sent


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT


Any word on our plaque?


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

TTT...Pm a pic of Ethans scooter


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

What's up mando?? Any word on my sons stuff lmk thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

DDCC83 said:


> What's up mando?? Any word on my sons stuff lmk thanks


Email sent, let me know if you didn't get it.


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

as always looking good fellas. TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


















































































[IMG









]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album%202/DSC01323.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

hows it going fellas:wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

here are some more cuts this week


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

I C OUR PLAQUE; LOOKS GOOD BRO


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*great work... thanks again!*


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Any update on Sueños Divinos plaques?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

SUENOS DIVINOS said:


> Any update on Sueños Divinos plaques?


Engraving is done and there at the platers going to pick them up Thursday they will be on the red carpet next friday ready to e delivered


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Engraving is done and there at the platers going to pick them up Thursday they will be on the red carpet next friday ready to e delivered


cANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT! :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

some more work this week


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey guys wanna square up on our transaction so can I get the balance please. Thanks Uso's for pushing through.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Cholow1980 (Jun 8, 2011)

Plaque looks great homie..... Thanks..... IncomparableS


----------



## 85 Eldo (Nov 10, 2011)

Hell yeah! Our plaque looks clean. Nice work homie! IncomparableS 4 life!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album%202/DSC_0545.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Is that luxurious engraved piece a hood ornament? That is sic! What would a piece like that with my two upper case old English KK facing each other??


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

KrazyKutting;15519143
[IMG said:


> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album 2/DSC_0569.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> JUST HOW WE WANTED THEM. THAT STAINLESS BACKGROUND REALLY STANDS OUT. TTT


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THOSE TUBE UPPERS AND LOWERS TURNED OUT NICE BRO


----------



## Lowrider_Mike (Nov 21, 2010)

Can u make plaque mounts?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Lowrider_Mike said:


> Can u make plaque mounts?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

4 Foot Plaque


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT..


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

some cuts for the week


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 85 Eldo (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey bro this is Eric vice prez of IncomparableS cc Brownsville TX. Just wanted to know if u have any pics of the finished product of our plaque. Anxious to see it. Thanx!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are your orders for the week. Going out Remember its Memorial day weeked so shipping might loose a day for the long weekend.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

part 2


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Part 3 Car Parts we don't just do Plaques, but we do deliver them week in and week out.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Literally works of art would look just as beautiful sitting in a museum. When would my parts start heading back guys if you see.them on the carpet. Or are u waiting til everything is done. Happy memorial day guys u deserve it!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

shoez86 said:


> Literally works of art would look just as beautiful sitting in a museum. When would my parts start heading back guys if you see.them on the carpet. Or are u waiting til everything is done. Happy memorial day guys u deserve it!


We already have some of your stuff on our racks ready to ship. We'll post later today. Still waiting on some though


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

A few cut yesterday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

A few cut yesterday<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>








<br>







<br>







<br>


----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

Any status on UNDI$PUTED PENDANT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

GHETTO60 said:


> Any status on UNDI$PUTED PENDANT


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## commondzrzC.C (Oct 7, 2009)

Ttt for some nice ass work!!


----------



## drty63 (Jun 4, 2010)

any updates on old skool rydz plaque?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

drty63 said:


> any updates on old skool rydz plaque?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank u for keepin us busy


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

work for the week 

























































































































































































































]

[


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

alittle more


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## notoriouscc (Jan 22, 2012)

How much for a medallion gold ingraved shipped to 90043?


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

Daaaammmmmm looking good!!!!!


----------



## Betokin (Jun 11, 2011)

As usual I see......alwaze on tha grind.........


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

notoriouscc said:


> How much for a medallion gold ingraved shipped to 90043?


PM sent


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

work from last nite


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

new cuts


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

whats going on fellas... hope all is good


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> whats going on fellas... hope all is good


Whats up brandon We are on your parts diff is in the works as well as your arms. Call me when you get a chance so we can design your trailing and final overlays for jack stands. We appreciate your work L.A. is juts around the corner.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Bad ass work Homiez! TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

TTT...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

cut outs last nite


----------



## 1Suavecito3 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey krazy cutting I just wanted to say thank you for my pendant I had my president order it for me and it came out excellent I look forward to doing more with you guys thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

How mach for a 20inch bike turn table chrome and engrave pm pleas thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

finished work for the week


















































































http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album%202/DSC01529.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album%202/DSC01528.jpg


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Wheres the pics of that BADASS SCOOTER you guys are working on?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

weekend cuts


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

What's goin on up dat way?


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

more work


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Great cut on the "Lavish Habitz" plaque. Very much appreciated.


KrazyKutting said:


> weekend cuts


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

LOVING THE WAY THE PLAQUES CAME OUT :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Any pics of my order?? :biggrin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## Betokin (Jun 11, 2011)

What's up carnal,,this Beto...okc...sending that message seeing if u can send those pics...or post them if u can..


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Betokin said:


> What's up carnal,,this Beto...okc...sending that message seeing if u can send those pics...or post them if u can..


Santiago is at the platters will post tomorrow before we head off to Rosewell NM


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More pics this week








Alot of People getting ready for the Los Angeles Show comming soon Looks like it will be a good one here are some jack stands set's going to engraving just for that show.
























Another set of Bike rims this week for Delegations C.C. out of Inland empire. Damn that's 4 set's of bike rims this week alone.








Thanks Strage Breed for another Order here are the plaques going to plating








and as alway's Pendent's for more clubs going to chrome plating and Gold


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Even Though our main Business is Car Club Plaques and that is our # 1 Priority we have Now opened our Store front here in Yuma AZ. Come by Mon thru Fri from 8am thru 6PM or by appointment on the weekend.
We have alot of product to get your ride looking great
In Stock G Body Arms Chrome or Raw, B Body Arms as well Steering wheels, Hyd Billet Parts and Back plates, A whole section of stock Bike Parts mainly 20", Pedal Car parts Custom only right now, Hyd Repatir parts Seals, Solenoids, Gears, Etc...,Wire Wheels in stock now and Much more to come.
Adress is 17825 S Ave 3 3/4 E
Yuma AZ 85364
(928)726-2958


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking Good!!! Congratulations, best of luck to you guys...


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

looks good ill b in touch real soon


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn that looks good....I'm going to have to go stock up on some of those parts...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks to all our customers


















































































http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album%202/DSC01581.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album%202/DSC01582.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

very, very, very nice


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

That's some sick ass work TTT


----------



## rickrider (Jun 21, 2009)

how much for a turntable for my sky king? it looks like this.






just pm me


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

good luck in all that you guys are doing and the new shop...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

Any word on the Goodtimes ok pendants


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Even Though our main Business is Car Club Plaques and that is our # 1 Priority we have Now opened our Store front here in Yuma AZ. Come by Mon thru Fri from 8am thru 6PM or by appointment on the weekend.
> We have alot of product to get your ride looking great
> In Stock G Body Arms Chrome or Raw, B Body Arms as well Steering wheels, Hyd Billet Parts and Back plates, A whole section of stock Bike Parts mainly 20", Pedal Car parts Custom only right now, Hyd Repatir parts Seals, Solenoids, Gears, Etc...,Wire Wheels in stock now and Much more to come.
> Adress is 17825 S Ave 3 3/4 E
> ...


Congrats i hope you guys keep on growing and succeeding, thanks for the great customer service and products!! TTT!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

rickrider said:


> how much for a turntable for my sky king? it looks like this.
> View attachment 504119
> just pm me


PM Sent.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

LUVMYDROPS said:


> Any word on the Goodtimes ok pendants


PM Sent


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

new cuts


----------



## 1963-ismael (Jun 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Happy 4th of July


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!


----------



## DDCC83 (Feb 29, 2008)

Any word or pics of my boys stuff?? :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ole School 97 (May 21, 2011)

Can you post photo's of the last finished batch with the "LAVISH HABITZ" plaque in it. Thanks again Guys.


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

weekends work


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

thank u new customers










http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album%202/DSC01629.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album%202/DSC01633.jpg


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

new cuts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you thank you thank you getting it here on time looks perfect :thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

cuts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Beautiful guys as always, Santiago how we looking for the goods homie..


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

new orders


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

We Love What We Do


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

new customer order


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Wassupp fellas!! Price on caddy chrome uppers 1" ext, wrapped.?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Vayzfinest said:


> Wassupp fellas!! Price on caddy chrome uppers 1" ext, wrapped.?


PM Sent


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

How small can u cut??


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

Pm sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites cuts


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

lookn good bro


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Good work guys haven't been on here in a while how the Krazy Kutting fam doin?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

new orders


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

210callejeros said:


> Good work guys haven't been on here in a while how the Krazy Kutting fam doin?


Were doing pretty good Thanks for asking. How everything with you guy's over there.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> lookn good bro


Gracias


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

teach said:


> :thumbsup:


Wjat's up how's you're car comming and how were the parts we did for you ?


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

mandoemex said:


> Wjat's up how's you're car comming and how were the parts we did for you ?


They worked out great. I'll just put them on. I'll try and get a pix up soon. Thanks pm sent


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

let me know when you ready for address to ship


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Were doing pretty good Thanks for asking. How everything with you guy's over
> 
> This year has been a bumpy road but thanks to GOD we are getting thru it hopefully soon we can start ordering parts again


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

210callejeros said:


> mandoemex said:
> 
> 
> > Were doing pretty good Thanks for asking. How everything with you guy's over
> ...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

HOWS THE PARTS??????


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

mr.widow-maker said:


> HOWS THE PARTS??????


Real good bro


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any word on the part bro


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album%202/DSC_0231-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Looking Good!!!


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ANYTHING ON LA FAMILIA PLAQUES :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

new order


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SPIDERS~87~ELCAMINO (May 9, 2012)

TTT FOR KRAZY KUTTING ... GOOD QUALITY , GREAT WORK , AWESOME CUSTOMER SERVICE...FAST TURN AROUND TIMES AND THE BEST PRICES...


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

any word yet ?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

405PRIDEBIKES said:


> any word yet ?


This is Mando he has your Gooseneck we will post pic tomorrow before shipping


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

monte-licious said:


> ANYTHING ON LA FAMILIA PLAQUES :thumbsup:


PM'd ETA


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Not preteneding just doing like we do every week. Quality work for our great customers. Thanks for the oppurtunity to serve the best customers in the world. You deservethe best so we'll keep giving you the best.


----------



## ron1973kim (Jul 29, 2012)

are all plaques 125? I'm looking for v one to go in back window that would, say "old school" lowrider" in arch.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

ron1973kim said:


> are all plaques 125? I'm looking for v one to go in back window that would, say "old school" lowrider" in arch.


PM Sent


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:squint:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Trust No One


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Whats Up Santiago! I was wondering
How Much to get this engraved and chromed


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

CadillacsFinest said:


> Whats Up Santiago! I was wondering
> How Much to get this engraved and chromed


PM Sent.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

good lookn out bro u will b the first to get a pic in september


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## droptoutzx2 (Apr 24, 2005)

Can you do a small design for a welding helmet? Like for a necklace?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Do you sale turntables for lowrider bikes


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Thatz SICK :worship:


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

What's the cost for inner fenders like that for a 66


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

^^^^^^^^ also for some 64 inner fenders?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## GHETTO60 (Aug 6, 2007)

Any status or pic of the TopLess 86 hood ornament


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

GHETTO60 said:


> Any status or pic of the TopLess 86 hood ornament


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

texas12064 said:


> ^^^^^^^^ also for some 64 inner fenders?


PM Sent


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

*Thanks for all the help look forward to seeing pendant/plaque done 

-Jorge Lowcos Seattle,Wa*


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

_*GOOD JOB SANTIAGO THANKS FOR MAKING US LOOK GOOD OUT HERE!*_


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

This weeks work


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Last nites cuts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Finish product


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

whats good santiago hows my arms going


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

dukecityrider said:


> whats good santiago hows my arms going


PM SEnt


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Any updates on my plaque??? Also need a price on engraved whammy tank


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

$125 raw metal?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mar64ss said:


> Any updates on my plaque??? Also need a price on engraved whammy tank


Santiago Post up the new Billet whammy tanks we have for sale now. I'll have the S.S. Impala Hinges next month for us to sell .


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

tdaddysd said:


> View attachment 529175
> $125 raw metal?


PM Sent


----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

THE LOGO MANDO DID :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Last nites work


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Even though We are prioritizing the Plaques for any and all car clubs that are welcome to join our family of lowriders. we continue to step up the game in the lowriding parts for anyone wanting to be one of the best in the game. Here si what we are working on for woodland ca show.


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Thats Top Notch!!!:thumbsup: Ball park Price? To engrave and chrome a frame


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> Even though We are prioritizing the Plaques for any and all car clubs that are welcome to join our family of lowriders. we continue to step up the game in the lowriding parts for anyone wanting to be one of the best in the game. Here si what we are working on for woodland ca show.


wut wud sumthin like this cost 4 a 67 impala frame pm me thanks


----------



## Betokin (Jun 11, 2011)

That's !!!!taking it to another level .....


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## uprisingbikeclub (Sep 8, 2009)

How much for 10 bike plaques and 5 pendents chrome on all and raw metal a quote on both


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Any updates on my plaque?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

uprisingbikeclub said:


> How much for 10 bike plaques and 5 pendents chrome on all and raw metal a quote on both


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Mar64ss said:


> Any updates on my plaque?


PM Sent


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Wood land getting closer and so are we.


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

THANKS SANTIAGO FOR SHOWING ME AROUND UR GUYS SHOP. YOU GUYS GOT SOME SICK ASS WORK GOING ON IN THERE. MY PARTS CAME OUT REAL CLEAN ILL POST PIC AFTER I GET THEM ON MY RIDE. LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT ORDER.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

2 83s said:


> THANKS SANTIAGO FOR SHOWING ME AROUND UR GUYS SHOP. YOU GUYS GOT SOME SICK ASS WORK GOING ON IN THERE. MY PARTS CAME OUT REAL CLEAN ILL POST PIC AFTER I GET THEM ON MY RIDE. LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT ORDER.


Thank you Thomas!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats going to be a badass kuky


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

new orders Thanks to our new Plaques from the northern califas area. And as always texas and New mexico


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

days 5 of build up fpr woodland show Cutlass from Del Valle


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

KrazyKutting said:


> days 5 of build up fpr woodland show Cutlass from Del Valle


:thumbsup: thanks for posting pix...bad ass


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

As Always my parts were shipped quick, safe and professionally. They look beautiful guys thanks again and will send some more goodies your way. Once I get them on I will send you a pic. Thanks for putting up with me lol.


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Look forward to seeing plaques once I get this order 
Ill have a club bulk order thanks again.guys !


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> days 5 of build up fpr woodland show Cutlass from Del Valle


:worship:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

KrazyKutting said:


> days 5 of build up fpr woodland show Cutlass from Del Valle


o shit bad ass bro will anyone b able to compet with this


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites cuts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## junbugg (Apr 5, 2007)

Say santiago these are the parts i need asap yoke for drive line, u joint saddles with bolts, rear springs with reverse deep cups welded with coil setup, transmission. Crossmember, another female thread powerball packing nut thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

got my plaque today bro thanks for the awsome work i'll be ordering more soon :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## monte-licious (May 8, 2010)

ANYTHING ON THE FAMILIA PLAQUES


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

That dont look like DoubleMint's parts???


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Another day cutting for our great customers. Getting ready for Vegas also and Woodland 














































































































Street Life Plaque giving the customer A Plaque like the ones they had. Servicing our customers with what they want. There is no limits here


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

last nites work


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

View attachment 541253

Thanks Krazy Kutting


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

New Orders


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

My Plaque looks great thank you, Do u have a pic of the 2tone pendant?

Jorge- Lowcos Seattle,Wa


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

So....


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone wanting updates on Plaques. We have them. Santiago is out he got called in because his wife is having a Baby. He will come in tomorrow saturday to post the pictures we took. I will post a few in a bbit if I can. Thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Ball milling plaque of Delegation and La Famila


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> Anyone wanting updates on Plaques. We have them. Santiago is out he got called in because his wife is having a Baby. He will come in tomorrow saturday to post the pictures we took. I will post a few in a bbit if I can. Thanks





KrazyKutting said:


> View attachment 544332


congrats on the baby


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

La Famila Ball milled


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Delegation ball milled


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

These came out bad ass Thankz Santiago :thumbsup:


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

CAN U PM ME PRICE ON ENGRAVEING ALL 4 HEADLIGHT BEZELS ON A 72 IMPALA IN 2 TONE THANKS


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

CadillacsFinest said:


> Thatz SICK :worship:


 how much for something like this:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

You have a Pic you can post of our 2tone engraved Lowcos pendant?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

JORGE said:


> You have a Pic you can post of our 2tone engraved Lowcos pendant?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

A&R said:


> how much for something like this:thumbsup:


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Last nites work


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Workin Away


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We will be in Woodland selling or products please spread thw word for us. Here is the cutlass before the show we made a ton of parts for from Texas. Still doing more work for him for Vegas so even though it will be bad ass in Woodland wit until Vegas.


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

mandoemex said:


> We will be in Woodland selling or products please spread thw word for us. Here is the cutlass before the show we made a ton of parts for from Texas. Still doing more work for him for Vegas so even though it will be bad ass in Woodland wit until Vegas.


:worship:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Raise Up (Jun 20, 2004)

Can you do a aircleaner in two tone black chrome and chrome?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Raise Up said:


> Can you do a aircleaner in two tone black chrome and chrome?


 Yes sir PM us the detail


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> We will be in Woodland selling or products please spread thw word for us. Here is the cutlass before the show we made a ton of parts for from Texas. Still doing more work for him for Vegas so even though it will be bad ass in Woodland wit until Vegas.


:worship::naughty:


----------



## 1lowreality (Sep 1, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> We will be in Woodland selling or products please spread thw word for us. Here is the cutlass before the show we made a ton of parts for from Texas. Still doing more work for him for Vegas so even though it will be bad ass in Woodland wit until Vegas.


:worship::worship:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

new cuts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

new cuts


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey homie i need a chrome and gold engraved SURENO STYLE plaque how much and how long


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

bro can u do something like this curious


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

bro can u do something like this just curious


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Big Rob 65ss13 said:


> Hey homie i need a chrome and gold engraved SURENO STYLE plaque how much and how long


PM Sent


----------



## moneytalks63 (Jan 7, 2008)

I need gold TRUESTYLE plaque how much how long ? I also want to see how much for a bike size plaque wit out the legs on it ?


----------



## moneytalks63 (Jan 7, 2008)

The bike size one in gold too plus screw wholes put on it


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

moneytalks63 said:


> I need gold TRUESTYLE plaque how much how long ? I also want to see how much for a bike size plaque wit out the legs on it ?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mario Loco (Jul 7, 2011)

TTT:yes:


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

TTMFT uffin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Plaques gonna look great. TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Got those stands?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

What happen to ur phone? Santi


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

wow some awesome work


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Leaving to Vegas but here are a few pics of work finished ready for Pickup and delivery.


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Santiago we missed placed your Card if you can pm your email address thanks bro TTT for Krazy Kutting


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

KrazyKutting said:


>


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

CAN YOU GUYS DO THIS...






IN CAR CLUB PLAQUE???


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the parts, look forward to doing more business!!! :h5:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> CAN YOU GUYS DO THIS...
> View attachment 556948
> IN CAR CLUB PLAQUE???


PM Sent


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

How do I place an order? Mando or Santiago.... give ne a call


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

And how's the Lowrider Style plaque doing carnal?


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks again Roy for Helping me out tonight so late Ill hear from you guys tomorrow and Ill have another order Monday!

-jorge Lowcos Seattle


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT nice work


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

These Guys Have Great customer Service 
Ive had Questions past couple days & They always take the time to call back Even After Hours Thanks again for the help,Great Quality products fron the whole staff at KarzIcon/KrazyKutting

Jorge


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> And how's the Lowrider Style plaque doing carnal?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Call made.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

What up Mando and Santiago heard some good news bout u guys getting a green light on our USO goodies. Also u moving too good things are happening for ya'll. Ok guys just poppin in will holla at u through text here in a short bit.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

did you cut the Denver bike plaque yet?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

shoez86 said:


> What up Mando and Santiago heard some good news bout u guys getting a green light on our USO goodies. Also u moving too good things are happening for ya'll. Ok guys just poppin in will holla at u through text here in a short bit.


Thanks Brother we haven't got the go ahead on USO, they just inquired. To us we will offer our excellent customer service and top quality Product for anyone especially highly respected clubs Like USO that carry a very big resonsibility. We will keep our fingers crossed. Thanks for your work brother me and my family are forever greatful to all great customers like you


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Whata up Mando? Give me a call...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

mando, can you hit me up


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Wildmint said:


> Whata up Mando? Give me a call...


I'm in Chicago until Wednsday I'll call you when I get back or if I get a chance


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

SPIRITRUNNER74 said:


> mando, can you hit me up


tried to call you will try again


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

MANDO ANSWER UR PHONE PLAYER! ITS VIDAL :run:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

KrazyKutting said:


>


IS THIS THE ENGRAVED ONE THATS SUPPOSED TO BE THE HANG STYLE?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

dropped81 said:


> IS THIS THE ENGRAVED ONE THATS SUPPOSED TO BE THE HANG STYLE?


PM Sent


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


>


:thumbsup: Great work as always


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

KrazyKutting said:


> PM Sent


rite on thanks


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

sup fellas, how much for a CC hood emblem for a regal?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Vayzfinest said:


> sup fellas, how much for a CC hood emblem for a regal?


PM sent


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey homies, if any of you can get ahold of tony o, tell him matt aka passionate63 said to give you guy's the 350$ i sent him for the rim's and tell him i said for you to make them for me.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

what good... mando can you hit me up:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

This week we were out at the tejano super show, but even though we get out of the shop for a few days doesn't stop our abiltiy to do all the customers orders. Here is what we have done this week so far


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KURSED1 (Jan 3, 2011)

SICK WORK


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KURSED1 said:


> SICK WORK


:thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Once again awsome work bro shoot me a pic of the pendent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

Any word on the cholos plaque and pendant?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

dropped81 said:


> Any word on the cholos plaque and pendant?


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*Santiago What's the word on these.*


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

MIGGE_LOW said:


> *Santiago What's the word on these.*


PM sent


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Santa Clause came early to Krazy Kutting this year and we are now the only approved cutting company for all of the* Viejitos *Logos. I would like to thank George for the oppurtunity to serve *Viejitos Worlwide *on all the car club Plaques , Pendents, and any other need they might have. Our family just keeps growing and I am thankful that all our hardwork is being recognized by some of the most recognized names in the lowriding world. Thanks again to all *Viejitos* and Welcome


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Santa Clause came early to Krazy Kutting this year and we are now the only approved cutting company for all of the* Viejitos *Logos. I would like to thank George for the oppurtunity to serve *Viejitos Worlwide *on all the car club Plaques , Pendents, and any other need they might have. Our family just keeps growing and I am thankful that all our hardwork is being recognized by some of the most recognized names in the lowriding world. Thanks again to all *Viejitos* and Welcome


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 77 MONTE CARLO (May 24, 2011)

Whats you number bro so we can talk bisnesz or write me a pm but asap bro i like your work !!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

77 MONTE CARLO said:


> Whats you number bro so we can talk bisnesz or write me a pm but asap bro i like your work !!!


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

BUMP For The Karzicon Krew


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*First of all I want to thank everyone that supported us in 2012. We are really looking forward to this 2013 year we will be posting our Show dates where we will be and when on this topic. Our store is expanding and our doors are open to the public anytime anyone is around Yuma please stop by and check us out. We have Suspension parts, some custom hydraulic parts, Engine parts, Alot of billet accesories, Engraved parts, Alot of stock bike parts and peddle car parts. We can also help you design your Plaques while you come by. It was nice to see that we ended the year with a bang the last Lowrider magazine had alot of our work the Cover car spirit runner has alot of our work on it and more comming this year, The big body from texas also has some of our work and plating, The Bike from Onda we did the custom parts and we are doing more right now for 2013, and finally in the woodland show the cutlass with the full engraved frame and alot of our custom parts was featured we are also doing alot more for him this year. Finally we will be finishing what I believe to be a real contendor this year for a customer that has been patint with us. We showed the frame last year and now we are on full steam to finish for woddland this year. Agai thanks for everyone and we look forward to all you orders that keep us going.

Yours Truly 
Armando Gonzalez 
Krazy Kutting Pres
(928)750 2322
*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here is what we were doing over the holidays to stay on top of our customers order

Good Times pre cuts so we can make sure we get them quick service and turn around
Rollerz Only placed a big order to make sure they can service there club quicly also
all this gives us more time to cut new orders so please feel free to call and give us a shot.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

TTT


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

any pics of a lincoln emblem steering wheel?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:h5:


mandoemex said:


> *First of all I want to thank everyone that supported us in 2012. We are really looking forward to this 2013 year we will be posting our Show dates where we will be and when on this topic. Our store is expanding and our doors are open to the public anytime anyone is around Yuma please stop by and check us out. We have Suspension parts, some custom hydraulic parts, Engine parts, Alot of billet accesories, Engraved parts, Alot of stock bike parts and peddle car parts. We can also help you design your Plaques while you come by. It was nice to see that we ended the year with a bang the last Lowrider magazine had alot of our work the Cover car spirit runner has alot of our work on it and more comming this year, The big body from texas also has some of our work and plating, The Bike from Onda we did the custom parts and we are doing more right now for 2013, and finally in the woodland show the cutlass with the full engraved frame and alot of our custom parts was featured we are also doing alot more for him this year. Finally we will be finishing what I believe to be a real contendor this year for a customer that has been patint with us. We showed the frame last year and now we are on full steam to finish for woddland this year. Agai thanks for everyone and we look forward to all you orders that keep us going.
> 
> Yours Truly
> Armando Gonzalez
> ...


----------



## LUVMYDROPS (Jul 12, 2011)

How much for a top mount 2 tone engraved Goodtimes plaque


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album 4/DSC03030_zps33609842-1_zpscdd5577a.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/Album 4/DSC03032_zps2ad5ae3c-1_zps554fa228.jpg


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

Pm sent!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

doughboy93 said:


> Pm sent!


Thank you, PM Replied!


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

KrazyKutting said:


>


how much for this if i sent in my own plate?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

~87Limited~ said:


> how much for this if i sent in my own plate?


PM replied


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks again for them Impala pendants........ "All apart of your Master Plan" 


Imma try to head out your way in a month or so..


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Great work, Armando. Have a great 2013 with you business, KRAZY KUTTING.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

TopDogg said:


> Great work, Armando. Have a great 2013 with you business, KRAZY KUTTING.


Thanks Albert , ope to see you soon I was in Arizone during the holidays but was a little busy I'' try and get a hold of you next time I'm down. Feel free to call if you ever need anything. Are you going to the Yuma car show in Feb


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT That Monster pedal car bar looks sick


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

QUE PASO?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Post up pic of new engraved plaque carnal ......


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Customers peddle cars that we made parts for


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Here u go mando thanks for takeing my kid ride to a new level


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> Here u go mando thanks for takeing my kid ride to a new level


Thoe are better pictures. Thank bro I'm going to take this pic and make a poster for our office.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a poster like the first pic for u


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Here u go mando thanks for takeing my kid ride to a new level


:thumbsup:chingo


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> I have a poster like the first pic for u


Cool Shaggy Let me know and I'll get it from you so I can frame it. Call me (928)750-2322


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Updates on the custom world for us.

S.S. Hinges for Impalas are starting to be fabbed we should have them ready to sell this summer. They will be close to $1,000 but that's going to be better than breaking those hot rod aluminum ones not made for true lowriders Heres a sneak pic









Also the arms we were working on are also now being made and again they will be ready for the summer these will be very hard to break and will look very nice for your impalas. here what the design we are working from look like


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

How much are the a arms gonna run?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

They are going to sell for $800 
includes Unbreakable ball joints chrome, bushings and Bars included Chrome will be a step above to make sure they are as perfect as possible. We are working on them for the nect 3 weeks so we should show them in february. if all tests go good.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

mandoemex said:


> Thanks Albert , ope to see you soon I was in Arizone during the holidays but was a little busy I'' try and get a hold of you next time I'm down. Feel free to call if you ever need anything. Are you going to the Yuma car show in Feb


Thanks Armando, I do need to stop by and have some specialty items made by you shop. I wouldn't trust anybody else with my metal fab work.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Ttmft


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74 (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

mandoemex said:


> They are going to sell for $800
> includes Unbreakable ball joints chrome, bushings and Bars included Chrome will be a step above to make sure they are as perfect as possible. We are working on them for the nect 3 weeks so we should show them in february. if all tests go good.


Sounds good not a bad price for all that look foward to seeing them out


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> Updates on the custom world for us.
> 
> S.S. Hinges for Impalas are starting to be fabbed we should have them ready to sell this summer. They will be close to $1,000 but that's going to be better than breaking those hot rod aluminum ones not made for true lowriders Heres a sneak pic
> 
> ...



Nice!!!!cant wait to have this products on my car.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

The 63 ? we already made you new arms on the 62


----------



## 831impala63 (Jan 9, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> The 63 ? we already made you new arms on the 62


yup for the 63...we got to go all out on that one:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Armando/Santiago/somebody?!? Can I please get an update on my stuff??


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

still HUSTLIN' said:


> Armando/Santiago/somebody?!? Can I please get an update on my stuff??


Update sent, please check with Anthony


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

How everything going brother order almost complete? I have a set of upper & lowers being built by a club member I'll have them ready to send your way for chrome plate soon. 

-Jorge Seattle Lowcos


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

JORGE said:


> How everything going brother order almost complete? I have a set of upper & lowers being built by a club member I'll have them ready to send your way for chrome plate soon.
> 
> -Jorge Seattle Lowcos


PM Sent


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Whats up fellas??? I'm liking what I'm see so far!!


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

New engraved plaques are off the hook. Thanks for hook n it up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jrzstyle93 (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you guys have anything for a 94 linc town car. Im interested in chrome suspension parts or anything chrome I can put on it. Lmk


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

BAD ASS WORK 
TTMFT


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> BAD ASS WORK
> TTMFT


x94


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

jrzstyle93 said:


> Do you guys have anything for a 94 linc town car. Im interested in chrome suspension parts or anything chrome I can put on it. Lmk


PM Sent


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Had the chance to stop by the shop this past week. great group of guys and great to do business with.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Please Take a Look at our Website we are updating it weekly to get you everything we offer and all the prices. The Store feature should be up soon. www.karzicon.net

Thanks*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

No tracking number yet...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> No tracking number yet...


PM Sent


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Update for this weeks Plaques plating ready to ship parts. Thanks for all your support and trust. We will continue to give you guy's the Best work possible as long as you keep us going.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Continuation of items


----------



## JORGE (Sep 21, 2005)

Didn't see ours in the mix, look forward to seeing them come in.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Update for this weeks Plaques plating ready to ship parts. Thanks for all your support and trust. We will continue to give you guy's the Best work possible as long as you keep us going.


:thumbsup:


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

Looking good like always Homies!! Thanks again!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Just saw the website looking good and I'm humbly honored u guys used my orange mc in the grill section keep up the good work


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Me to just saw the website and seen my cady and pedal car gracias


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:h5: glad 2 c where on the right page :thumbsup: Much appreciated!!! P/M sent mando :yes: 
To
The
TOP


----------



## mrwoods (Sep 9, 2003)

Looking good cant wait to see them finished!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

210callejeros said:


> Just saw the website looking good and I'm humbly honored u guys used my orange mc in the grill section keep up the good work


Thank you for sticking with us. You guy's goingto buffalo thunder ?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

El Callejero said:


> :h5: glad 2 c where on the right page :thumbsup: Much appreciated!!! P/M sent mando :yes:
> To
> The
> TOP


*Thanks Oscar I'm excited about the Job Your last car was badass I can't wait to see what you do on this one.*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Santiago is Grilling tomorrow at the shop. Anyone around Yuma stop by and pay him a visit he's grilling at 12 for lunch.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

:facepalm:I missed the BBQ!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

WEST COAST HOPPER said:


> :facepalm:I missed the BBQ!![/QUOTE
> I messed up I lost track of days he's grilling Friday you can still make it


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Thank you for sticking with us. You guy's goingto buffalo thunder ?


I don't think so I think this year we are doin shows south of San Antonio hopefully Corpus Christi tx and south padre island tx a show a beach and beer don't get any better than that! But hopefully we will see u guys in Odessa god willin


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

210callejeros said:


> I don't think so I think this year we are doin shows south of San Antonio hopefully Corpus Christi tx and south padre island tx a show a beach and beer don't get any better than that! But hopefully we will see u guys in Odessa god willin


:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> WEST COAST HOPPER said:
> 
> 
> > :facepalm:I missed the BBQ!![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Hell yea


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good loko wen u think u will have the padalcar plaka loko?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


>


Lookin' good. Zulu Nation! Peace, love and many blessing!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


>


Rollers only has Plaques on plaques on plaques! :nicoderm:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

This turned out nice, cant wait to get ours.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

How much for a chrome GT steering wheel.n how much for chrome engraved one


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

orangecrush719 said:


> How much for a chrome GT steering wheel.n how much for chrome engraved one


PM Sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

View attachment 609689
More good work for my ride!! Thanks Krazy Kutting :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lookin good Santiago for real.....did you get my order shipped out yet?? Great guys great service......


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

orangecrush719 said:


> How much for a chrome GT steering wheel.n how much for chrome engraved one


I see you AJ...... Baller


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

mandoemex said:


> Parts being engraved to be completed plated for next week, I know it's alot but we do it for all our customers, so they know that we do our best every day to earn there business.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album 5/DSC03356_zps3b947e83.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT FOR KRAZY​ KUTTING!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Thats sick ass work ttt


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Are prices still the same as posted on the first page? And do we need to send you a design or if we tell you what we want you can do one up?


----------



## 48rag (Feb 27, 2012)

Would some tell Santigo, that Flores is waiting on status for the LATINO CLASSICS plaque ?


----------



## OMAR TRECE (Feb 5, 2009)

48rag said:


> Would some tell Santigo, that Flores is waiting on status for the LATINO CLASSICS plaque ?


_*HAHAHAHAH HOLD YOUR BREATH PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Santiago is a busy Man you have to wait like all of us Ese!*_


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


>


hey Santiago the parts are looking really good TTT for you and your guys !!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

raiderhater719 said:


> Lookin good Santiago for real.....did you get my order shipped out yet?? Great guys great service......


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Mar64ss said:


> mandoemex said:
> 
> 
> > Parts being engraved to be completed plated for next week, I know it's alot but we do it for all our customers, so they know that we do our best every day to earn there business.
> ...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Lil_Rob00 said:


> Are prices still the same as posted on the first page? And do we need to send you a design or if we tell you what we want you can do one up?


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

48rag said:


> Would some tell Santigo, that Flores is waiting on status for the LATINO CLASSICS plaque ?


PM Sent


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Krazy Kutting TTT!! Good Customer Service, prices, and turn around time!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

48rag said:


> Would some tell Santigo, that Flores is waiting on status for the LATINO CLASSICS plaque ?


I'm sure Santigo already spoke to you. He was out in Texas and new Mexico delivering alot of work and he couldn't stay in touch with everyone. If you ever nee some info please feel free to call anyone else. There will be times that one of us isn't reachable. You can always call Roy at (928)750-2325 or at the shop. You can call me at (928)750-2322 I always text better than really answering. We always have time for you guy's we really appreciate you guy's ordering 100% of you plaques and Pendents from us and will always make time for you guy's


Santiago was delivering to Prestigous in New Mexico, Rollerz Only in New Mexico, good Times in Roswell, Viejitos in New Mexico, Angelitos in Texas, Dominance in Odessa, and a few others so he was a little busy this weekend


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Needs some frequent driver's miles


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

TTT for krazy kutting thanks santiago for personal delivery and pick up.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLN_TONY (Nov 8, 2007)

Much props n thanks to santiago and all the homies at Krazy Kutting thanks for the awesome work and the drive Santiago took to ODESSA tx parts look even killer in person u should be hearing a lot more from DOMINANCE CC 

PS: Santiago got them things ordered we talked about should ship out to y'all today just do what y'all do n make them look SICK!! Thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Wats the word on my parts homies


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Wats the word on my parts homies


everything going good I'll ask Santiago give you a status when is the show ?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> everything going good I'll ask Santiago give you a status when is the show ?


next sunday on the 10th


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


>



LOOKING GOOD


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

What it do fellas


----------



## 83MCinBmore (Jun 14, 2011)

Got my plaque today..Looks nice thanks homie


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Looking good hope to the see my parts soon


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Looking good hope to the see my parts soon


santiago just picked up some of your stuff bro sorry you won't get it for the salinas show ill be there. Are you still going


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> santiago just picked up some of your stuff bro sorry you won't get it for the salinas show ill be there. Are you still going


dont know bro its still snowing thats y i just want it to take the pedal car its easyer to take but will see how is the weather on saterday


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

http://i127.photob

ucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%205/DSC03506_zpsff8c9148.jpg


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## MONEY-MAKER (Oct 29, 2008)

*T
T
T*


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

How are my parts coming along ?


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

What's up Homie with our stuff " La Conecta" ?????;


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wat up player TTT


----------



## EvilCustoms (Aug 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Big Bruce said:


> What's up Homie with our stuff " La Conecta" ?????;


PM Sent


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Baby Lincoln fins update


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

HoF 1981 said:


> Baby Lincoln fins update


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

How much to smooth a 64' dash cap like this and chrome it? I would need the speaker hole welded in and the rest smoothed. PM what it would run when you get a chance. Thanks


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

any updates on the plauqe with the edits?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


Which is the girl thats text me the tracking information :tongue:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

.?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

king debo said:


> How much to smooth a 64' dash cap like this and chrome it? I would need the speaker hole welded in and the rest smoothed. PM what it would run when you get a chance. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 619170
> 
> ...


. Can you do this.?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> Which is the girl thats text me the tracking information :tongue:


:roflmao:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

king debo said:


> . Can you do this.?


PM'd Bro thanks


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

hows that skyline looking, got updates?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are some of our finished Plaques not to bad for our little company


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

KrazyKutting said:


>



Hey bro I see you have the pendants cut but are they going to be double stacked or?? It looks a bit cluttered I cant really make out the lettering or the nor cal star? Also PM me an update I know all the is left is the pendants and the 2 engraved bike plaques. Once this order is complete I will be ready to start the car plaques. thx Rolo


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

got the pm on the edit  looks good, any chance it'll be cut soon?


----------



## micster8 (Dec 23, 2010)

PmSent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## OsO Negro (May 14, 2012)

How much for an engrave plaque ??


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

​TTT!!!!


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

From ordering my Fully Engraved RearEnd to simply ordering Bars for my A arms. KrazyKutting always Professional with Great Customer Service and Top of the line work!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%205/DSC03630_zpsb74861d9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%205/DSC03678_zps4fbfdc20.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%205/DSC03679_zps2cdeb34f.jpg


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Part's look great homies, cant wait to get everything so i can put it all on the bike.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

KrazyKutting said:


>


will these be going out anytime soon???


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%205/DSC03684_zps89925afc.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got my parts in the mail lightning fast shipping HIGHLY RECOMMEND Great sellers :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Buick64 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Santiago this is Ernie is my plaque ready 
You told me Thursday this is for the jumbo plaque 
Viejitos San Fernando chapter hit me up


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Sent you a pm let me know when you get it so I can check my email


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

Can u PM ur prices thanks


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

david82 said:


> Can u PM ur prices thanks


PM Sent


----------



## HoF 1981 (Dec 28, 2012)

Update on the baby Lincoln fins


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

HoF 1981 said:


> Update on the baby Lincoln fins


Voicemail left on your cell phone


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Any word on my pc parts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

skyline should be done this week


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

Looks good can't wait to get my design so you guys can cut the plaque! You guys will probably be my clubs go to for plaques.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## demoone (Apr 10, 2011)

how much for the lowrider style cc pendant


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

demoone said:


> how much for the lowrider style cc pendant


pm sent


----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lookin good santiago


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%205/DSC03829_zps4e8c70d4.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%205/DSC03830_zps7ac76559.jpg


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%205/DSC03833_zps10e66bd6.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%205/DSC03838_zpsfbcf6199.jpg


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm trying to get info on my parts, can somebody tell me ?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

bluedream323 said:


> I'm trying to get info on my parts, can somebody tell me ?


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

​BUMP TTT FOR KRAZY KUTTING!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the word on my order homie?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

^^^^^dam homie,u haven't got ur parts yet ^^^^^^


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

Impressive '97 said:


> What's the word on my order homie?


Repost. Still no response


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

Impressive '97 said:


> Repost. Still no response


got the pm. thanks.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

Looking for Cadillac upper a arm re-enforcement plates with club logo on them... What am I looking at for something like that.... 




Thanks:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

85CandyCutyy said:


> Looking for Cadillac upper a arm re-enforcement plates with club logo on them... What am I looking at for something like that....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Yas estan la plaka loko ?


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Any info on my seat post


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Yas estan la plaka loko ?


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> PM sent


I was playing way i now it take more then one week for a engave plaka  guey lol


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Santiago cheak ur pm thanks


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Santiago cheak ur pm thanks


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Santiago & Armando redid 100% ALL my moldings, bumpers, trim etc on my 60 Rag. Top notch quality, Santiago takes care of business with calls, emails, and photo updates. 










If y'all want show quality chrome, and fair prices.... Thanks KK for putting up with me :h5:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## raiderhater719 (Jul 27, 2009)

Santiago and krazy kutting are the real deal....great prices, down to earth, take great care of repeat customers HIGHLY recommended.....


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

got some of my parts today thanks guys parts are bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LOOKING BADD ASS TTT KRAZY KUTTING


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Ay way


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


>


Any of them my arms? :shocked: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

That's a few thousand in arms alone lol. looking good guys keep it up and shiny.


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

O.O


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

mandoemex/album%205/DSC04138_zps14d2650d.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## lagrande (Aug 11, 2010)

Still waitin on pendent ne info on wen itll b sent bin over 2 months CALLEJEROS san antonio


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

lagrande said:


> Still waitin on pendent ne info on wen itll b sent bin over 2 months CALLEJEROS san antonio[/QUOTE
> 
> PM Sent


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

PM Sent uffin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Any word on my parts thanks


----------



## roamilcar (May 24, 2011)

Any pic of my rims of Rey misterio


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> Any word on my parts thanks


Did you get the text of the pic Roy sent you, PM me let me know if you like them?


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

KrazyKutting said:


> Did you get the text of the pic Roy sent you, PM me let me know if you like them?


Pm send


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

pm sent yesterday!


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

decent enough after double digits. 




....dont forget my wire looms.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Still no response


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Been 8 weeks, you guys got my chrome dash done yet? :dunno:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> Still no response


:dunno:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

R0L0 said:


> :dunno:


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

king debo said:


> Been 8 weeks, you guys got my chrome dash done yet? :dunno:


PM Sent


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

king debo said:


> Been 8 weeks, you guys got my chrome dash done yet? :dunno:


I saw that my brother already pm'd you, but If you need to talk to someone give me a call (928) 750-2322 anytime bro I'm the one that took your order. I'm sure we can clear this up. We molded the extra holes like you asked us to ???


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

mandoemex said:


> I saw that my brother already pm'd you, but If you need to talk to someone give me a call (928) 750-2322 anytime bro I'm the one that took your order. I'm sure we can clear this up. We molded the extra holes like you asked us to ???



Thanks Mando, I really appreciate you guys going above and beyond and taking your work to the next level. Like the saying goes: Good work aint cheap, and cheap work aint good.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

KrazyKuttingRoy said:


>


 1 of theses pls....


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

WHAT'S THE TURNAROUND TIME ON PLAQUES...I NEED A COUPLE...THANKS


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

slo said:


> 1 of theses pls....


 PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> WHAT'S THE TURNAROUND TIME ON PLAQUES...I NEED A COUPLE...THANKS


PM Sent


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


>


how much for a set of four raw


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

A&R said:


> how much for a set of four raw


PM Sent


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Nice parts


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

Man u guys are killing it right now..major props to my friends over at krazy kutting. Thanks for everything..


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More completed work for those customers appreciate ord work here you go.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are some cutom work done also this week


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Raw parts going to get processed


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

any word on my 2 engraved bike plaques and my 3 pendants? I would really like to finish up this order so we car start the car plaques. thx Rolo


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

stonedraiders1213 said:


> Man u guys are killing it right now..major props to my friends over at krazy kutting. Thanks for everything..


X2 :h5:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

R0L0 said:


> any word on my 2 engraved bike plaques and my 3 pendants? I would really like to finish up this order so we car start the car plaques. thx Rolo


pm sent


----------



## Mar64ss (Jan 26, 2012)

Any work on my (4) small plaques?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

NewOrders cut yesterday


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mar64ss said:


> Any work on my (4) small plaques?


They are working on set- up


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Any word on the loyal connections pendent ordered it 2 months ago


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

lonnie said:


> Any word on the loyal connections pendent ordered it 2 months ago


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## EVIL91 (Nov 1, 2009)

Mando what ever happen with the evil threat plaque we orders seen the pendant dun


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

THANKS MANDO


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

GUS 650 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

R0L0 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## EvilCustoms (Aug 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

PM sent on the stroller parts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

keeeeekeek


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

We will be doing back to back show!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:wave: uffin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sup Santiago hit me up.


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

me 2 Santiago


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%
206/DSC04747_zps45cebdc8.jpg











http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%
206/DSC04753_zps95033857.jpg


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## slimcutta601 (May 21, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


> [URL=http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album%206/DSC04606_
> 
> Watz up bro my homie dwnn here n hattiesburg MS.. been waitin on his DownSouthRoller plaque n charm frm u for bou 3mnths n everytime he call its a diffrnt excuse...send our stuff r send our money


----------



## GTColorado (Feb 27, 2013)

Can i get an update on my (4) GT pendants coming to colorado


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Santiago, I text you today about the 64' dash..Get ahold of me


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Impressive '97 said:


> Sup Santiago hit me up.


Done, Thanks Rodolfo


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

SHORTY84 said:


> me 2 Santiago


got you shorty, thank you.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

GTColorado said:


> Can i get an update on my (4) GT pendants coming to colorado


update sent, thanks for the order.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

king debo said:


> Santiago, I text you today about the 64' dash..Get ahold of me


pm sent


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> Done, Thanks Rodolfo


No prob. And good looking out homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Any pics of my pendent your makeing?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Havocg12 said:


> Any pics of my pendent your makeing?


Thanks Brandon, will send you pic to your cell.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Santiago I sent you a text yesterday bro. Hit me back.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

How much are plaques.. Charms.. Any set up fees? Are you guys gonna be at the fresno show aug 17


----------



## Mr waino (Oct 12, 2010)

Q-VO, SANTIAGO PONTE UNA FOTO DE LA PLACA DE CAMARADAS YA TERMINADA. GRACIAS:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

SERIOUS said:


> How much are plaques.. Charms.. Any set up fees? Are you guys gonna be at the fresno show aug 17


PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr waino said:


> Q-VO, SANTIAGO PONTE UNA FOTO DE LA PLACA DE CAMARADAS YA TERMINADA. GRACIAS:thumbsup:


Will do Noe


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hopefully you guys are keeping a running list of what plaques you cut now. Getting tired of other clubs using my name and seeing yall cut there plaque... You guys cut ours FIRST!


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB PROUDLY INVITES YOU TO OUR 4TH ANNUAL BIKE AND PEDAL CAR SHOW SATURDAY SEP 14 , 2013 ROLL-IN TIME 6AM-10AM SHOW FROM 10AM-4PM. VENDOR SPOTS AVAILABLE CONTACT JOE AT (714) 709-1743,OR RUBEN AT (951) 842-8257 FOR MORE INFO. SO COME OUT AND BRING THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND PLEAS NO DRAMA LEAVE THE ATTITUDES AT HOME!!!! ALSO BEST OF SHOW $100 AND CLUB PARTICIPATION IS ALSO $100 GREAT RAFFLE PRIZES AND MUSIC SO COME OUT AND HAVE SOME FUN!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Will u guys be at the Lowrider show in fresno? We are in the market to find someone else to make outright plaques and other items. Lmk, thanks.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

johnnie65 said:


> Will u guys be at the Lowrider show in fresno? We are in the market to find someone else to make outright plaques and other items. Lmk, thanks.


yes we will be. We hope to see you there


----------



## matthew64 (Nov 1, 2008)

Whats up Mando!! Give me a call when you get a chance....


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

What's thr process to order a plaque and begin the process on design?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

352cutty86 said:


> What's thr process to order a plaque and begin the process on design?


PM Sent


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

matthew64 said:


> Whats up Mando!! Give me a call when you get a chance....


Text me when I can call you


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Starting hard this week before we head off to Fresno


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

ket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/album%206/DSC04846_zpsd572d2c6.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

do you guys do gold n chrome plating for cars also


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

do u have trailing arm in stock for a 64 impala fully molded and raw


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

A&R said:


> do u have trailing arm in stock for a 64 impala fully molded and raw


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Armand0, hit me up. I tried calling a few times today, left some messages


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

king debo said:


> Armand0, hit me up. I tried calling a few times today, left some messages


I already took care of it Pm'd you back . I don't have my phone this weekend Left it at home and I'm on my way to the carnales unidos show in Bakersfield. You are 100% taken care of though


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

More items cut this week for Processing anyone needing there Vegas Items order now don't wait until it's too late.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mr.Chop Top said:


> :thumbsup:


what's up brother. Damn you killed it in Fresno. I was blown away at how far someone can go. Your items were cut bro we just didn't get to take all the pictures. I'll ask my sister to ship them as soon as she can. good to see you on here.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> what's up brother. Damn you killed it in Fresno. I was blown away at how far someone can go. Your items were cut bro we just didn't get to take all the pictures. I'll ask my sister to ship them as soon as she can. good to see you on here.


Thanks bro and thank u guys for all ur halp and crazy parts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

a0a.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Qvo santi wen do u think ur going to have my Dayton ko gracias


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Qvo santi wen do u think ur going to have my Dayton ko gracias


PM Sent Shaggy, thanks.


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

What's up homies saludos de San Antonio TX haven't been on here in a good while but I see u guys still puttin out quality work! Lookin good keep up the good work homies


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

Wassup santiago any pics of my havoc g pendent yet?


----------



## CasperLostCause (Nov 7, 2012)

Ttt plakas looking real good


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

G][/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

/IMG]http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album 6/DSC05035_zps0d03d00f.jpg.html


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album 6/DSC05079_zps116b33bb.jpg.html


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## lamazdita (Jul 10, 2008)

A homie need work done how can I get ahold of you


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

lamazdita said:


> A homie need work done how can I get ahold of you


PM sent (928) 750 2324 or office is 928 726 2958


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the work. I'm going to hit you up soon for more.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey
I'm looking to getting a pendant made of our car club plack, something in 4" or 5" but not to overly big.
Here is a pic of our plack.
Looking to get it engraved and with a chain also in chrome.
What am I looking at for pricing?


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

Santiago hit me up!!


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

I called 3 numbers no answer trying to get info on my parts ? ...


----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

bluedream323 said:


> I called 3 numbers no answer trying to get info on my parts ? ...


X2


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

special_k said:


> Hey
> I'm looking to getting a pendant made of our car club plack, something in 4" or 5" but not to overly big.
> Here is a pic of our plack.
> Looking to get it engraved and with a chain also in chrome.
> ...


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Impressive '97 said:


> Santiago hit me up!!


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## OsO Negro (May 14, 2012)

How much for a 83 cutlass supreme


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

bluedream323 said:


> I called 3 numbers no answer trying to get info on my parts ? ...


Bro really I looked at your order. we looked for any voicemails and all negative. Your order is on time and being picked up. We do a lot of work for your club and also have done most of your stuff for your dad. If this is a joke let me know. I think I might have to start charging extra for the young kids ? Santiago has his same phone call him leave a voice mail if he don't answer text him.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Impressive '97 said:


> X2


I think your updated correct ?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

teach said:


> View attachment 723889
> View attachment 723897
> 
> Thanks for the work. I'm going to hit you up soon for more.


Thank you for always thinking of us for your parts. We appreciate it


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

TTT Kool seeing you guys in EL PASO this pass weekend .:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Emailed pics of my plaque waiting on response then sending payment for 2 chrome engraved pendants!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

special_k said:


> Emailed pics of my plaque waiting on response then sending payment for 2 chrome engraved pendants!


thanks, email and PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

regalicious said:


> TTT Kool seeing you guys in EL PASO this pass weekend .:thumbsup:


 :h5:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

OsO ***** said:


> How much for a 83 cutlass supreme


 PM sent


----------



## bluedream323 (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry for the missunderstanding , I'm really happy on how my work Looks TTT!


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> thanks, email and PM sent


Sent out another email and pm, looking to add 1 more pendant to my order.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD HOPEFULLY SOON I MIGHT ORDER A COUPLE MORE THINGS FROM YOU GUYS. ALWAYS GOOD WORK!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

special_k said:


> Sent out another email and pm, looking to add 1 more pendant to my order.


thanks,


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

/IMG][/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello i saw the windshield, pedal bars and hood ornement for desert rose and they look great. Just wanted to check status of pedals, wheels, steering wheel and mirrors.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Impressive '97 (Nov 30, 2011)

Santiago call me please.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Hello i saw the windshield, pedal bars and hood ornement for desert rose and they look great. Just wanted to check status of pedals, wheels, steering wheel and mirrors.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

new products for las vegas off to plating for all your g Bodies and b body lowriders.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

mandoemex said:


> new products for las vegas off to plating for all your g Bodies and b body lowriders.


Thats whats up


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

mandoemex said:


> new products for las vegas off to plating for all your g Bodies and b body lowriders.


Bad ass. You guys gonna have some Cadi ones?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## OsO Negro (May 14, 2012)

How much for a arms chrome an engrave fo a g body?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

OsO ***** said:


> How much for a arms chrome an engrave fo a g body?


 PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

-43d1-8530-8be37915f410_zps3f74fdc0.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Everyone luv n the engraved plaque. Be ordering another soon.....


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey can you make hood ordiments?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

special_k said:


> Hey can you make hood ordiments?


Yes PM sent


----------



## B.A. 213 (Nov 25, 2011)

LOOKING REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

nice!


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Stoked to see how my pendants turn out!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Cadillac DIFF Cover for Cadillacs will be ready for Vegas. These will be selling from $350 to $450 depending on the plating and Engraving amount


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

mandoemex said:


> Cadillac DIFF Cover for Cadillacs will be ready for Vegas. These will be selling from $350 to $450 depending on the plating and Engraving amount


Pm me price for all chrome no engraving.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

R0L0 said:


> Pm me price for all chrome no engraving.


 PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Items ready for Vegas, hit us up on Saturday before we sell out of some of these engraved Items:

We have 15 chrome engraved optima covers and 4, 2 tone engraved. (gold one already sold)


2 chrome engraved whammy tanks and 4 chrome engraved hydraulic tanks:


Just a few sets of chrome engraved spark plug looms:


63-64 impala dash overlays: 59, 61, and 63 Bumper Bullets, Chrome and Chrome Engraved, Revolver Motor End Caps, Chrome and Chrome Engraved: Tank Plugs, chrome and chrome engraved


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

4 and 6 Hole chrome logo, Chrome engraved and 2 tone engraved switch plates:


A Arms and Trailing Arms for G Body, B Body, Impala and a set of Lincolns: Molded, Extended and reinforced. I have only 3 sets of impala 64, 1 of 65, 6 b body and 6 g body, i have a few extra sets of uppers only.




Chrome and Chrome Engraved Logo Steering Wheels: 




Chrome and Chrome Engraved Logo Back Plates:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

KrazyKutting said:


> Items ready for Vegas, hit us up on Saturday before we sell out of some of these engraved Items:
> 
> We have 15 chrome engraved optima covers and 4, 2 tone engraved. (gold one already sold)
> 
> ...





KrazyKutting said:


> 4 and 6 Hole chrome logo, Chrome engraved and 2 tone engraved switch plates:
> 
> 
> A Arms and Trailing Arms for G Body, B Body, Impala and a set of Lincolns: Molded, Extended and reinforced. I have only 3 sets of impala 64, 1 of 65, 6 b body and 6 g body, i have a few extra sets of uppers only.
> ...


Nice!!!!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We are heading out to Vegas now here are the last pics sorry we couldn't post everything for customers but we will when we get back on Tuesday.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Last pic of items for Vegas for sale some are selling fast I guess people now we stock for Vegas because our phones have been ringing off the hook selling these parts we made before we even leave hit us up early in Vegas we will be there Saturday selling all day as well as Sunday. but the way things are going don't know if all the parts make it to sunday. Don't wait get there early


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> Last pic of items for Vegas for sale some are selling fast I guess people now we stock for Vegas because our phones have been ringing off the hook selling these parts we made before we even leave hit us up early in Vegas we will be there Saturday selling all day as well as Sunday. but the way things are going don't know if all the parts make it to sunday. Don't wait get there early


What's the price on the whammy tank with and w/o engraving?


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

Mr.Brown said:


> What's the price on the whammy tank with and w/o engraving?


X2 price on engraved? Thanks


----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

210callejeros said:


> X2 price on engraved? Thanks


x3


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thx again fellas!


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

R0L0 said:


> Thx again fellas!
> View attachment 808401


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

PM sent Mr. Brown, 67 Chevy and 210 Callejeros,


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

:h5:


R0L0 said:


> Thx again fellas!
> View attachment 808401


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> Last pic of items for Vegas for sale some are selling fast I guess people now we stock for Vegas because our phones have been ringing off the hook selling these parts we made before we even leave hit us up early in Vegas we will be there Saturday selling all day as well as Sunday. but the way things are going don't know if all the parts make it to sunday. Don't wait get there early


 how much for those engraved wire loom :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

A&R said:


> how much for those engraved wire loom :thumbsup:


 PM sent


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

On those wire looms and whammy tanks can you engraved CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS LIKE OUR PLAQUES plus the regular engraving and how much are they


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

It was nice seeing u in vegas badass work gracias por todo mando i santiago


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

aztlanart said:


> On those wire looms and whammy tanks can you engraved CONSAFOS SUR CALIFAS LIKE OUR PLAQUES plus the regular engraving and how much are they


 PM sent


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

Awesome work! Trying to do a few things when im ready I will definatley contact you!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Blue94cady said:


> It was nice seeing u in vegas badass work gracias por todo mando i santiago


thanks shaggy it was good to see you there. We had such a goodtime it was worth all the long hours we put in to get there this year.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

How much on those engraved wire looms?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

big C said:


> How much on those engraved wire looms?


PM Sent


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

KrazyKutting said:


> PM Sent


Thanks bro ill be hitting you up soon


----------



## B.A. 213 (Nov 25, 2011)

when are you getting be shipping out ??


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Good talking to you guys


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Please talk to your boss mando ASAP about them true classics plaques asap!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 67chevy (Jan 2, 2010)

big C said:


> How much on those engraved wire looms?


x2


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

67chevy said:


> x2


PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

KrazyKutting said:


> bad ass.. what is it for?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Supreme59rag (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh chit! I see mines!


----------



## OsO Negro (May 14, 2012)

How much?


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can't wait for the gilroy shop gets our club design up and running. Very nice and clean work here with Krazy kutting.


----------



## SupremePA (Nov 10, 2005)

Top Notch!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

KrazyKutting said:


>


 where is heritage car club from????


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)




----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Any pics of the re cut Family Functions license plate toppers?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> 4 and 6 Hole chrome logo, Chrome engraved and 2 tone engraved switch plates:
> 
> 
> A Arms and Trailing Arms for G Body, B Body, Impala and a set of Lincolns: Molded, Extended and reinforced. I have only 3 sets of impala 64, 1 of 65, 6 b body and 6 g body, i have a few extra sets of uppers only.
> ...


how much are those 4 hole engrave switch plates


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

A&R said:


> how much are those 4 hole engrave switch plates


 PM sent


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice work krazy kutting..looking forward for more engraving and chrome custom parts


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

Can you post the pic of the low 4 life hawaii plaque please thanks


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

How's my pendants and hood ornament coming along?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

El Callejero said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm checking this thread like it's crack. I wanna see my stuff lol


----------



## white_boy_rollin (Sep 16, 2013)

lethaljoe said:


> I'm checking this thread like it's crack. I wanna see my stuff
> 
> Lol me too.. :thumbup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

lethaljoe said:


> Can you post the pic of the low 4 life hawaii plaque please thanks


were sorry we didn't respond to this post we thought you were joking. The plaques are right above this that you're reading you must have just missed the pic when you scrolled down they are in a pic 2 post's above your original request of the picture. If you don't find it let us know we'll post it again here for you . Thank you guy's over there in Hawaii for always using us Have a happy turkey day.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

KRAZY KUTTING BLACK FRIDAY SPECIALS 50% OFF........TODAY ONLY 11/29/2013.....BIKE PARTS ONLY


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Black Friday prices from now until tonight at 10pm. 20" Bike Rims currently in stock. Chrome set is $250 shipped, Raw Set is $150 shipped.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We have been busy building parts for you guy's as well as making Plaques for all of our Krazy Kutting Lowriding Familia. My Brother had time to head out to Odessa last weekend through Snow and rough weather so we can come through for all the customers that were expecting their parts sometimes you don't all see everything we go through for you guy's , but it was really nice to see all our hard work on so many cars in Texas. I thought we should share a few.


Here is Chris's Harley he allowed us to Engrave and Plate for him as well as make some custom parts. Thanks for letting us be part of your build and being such a good friend. Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## big_c831 (Apr 4, 2013)

KrazyKutting said:


> Black Friday prices from now until tonight at 10pm. 20" Bike Rims currently in stock. Chrome set is $250 shipped, Raw Set is $150 shipped.


 Really I See Some Rims I Really Like Dam it I Didn't See them Wen u Posted Them On Fb DAM It GOt Wait For Next Year Now


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

Sup fellas! Still doing bad ass work!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## BIG L.A (Sep 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## white_boy_rollin (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys for the awesome work.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

[URL=http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album%206/_DSC3385_zps5c4c05f1.jpg.html]







[/URL][URL=http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album%206/296c320c-3af0-42db-bc0c-6008aaa0cd24_zps1382bbd4.jpg.html][URL=http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album%206/_DSC3390_zps3cd0c728.jpg.html]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

[URL=http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album%206/_DSC3408_zpsd54694e4.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

[URL=http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album%206/_DSC3415_zpse6c7e700.jpg.html][URL=http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album%206/_DSC3418_zps970207f5.jpg.html]







[/URL][URL=http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album%206/_DSC3421_zpsc9b42469.jpg.html]







[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

KrazyKutting said:


>


:thumbsup::h5: Do you do pump backing plates? I would love to get a couple for mine


----------



## Executive1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Are these sissy bars? If so, are the ones on the far left still available?


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pm'ed


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

awesome work, cant wait to throw my plaque up


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Do u guys still have the shop in gilroy, CA? Are all the plaques and other items only being made in AZ? Or at the other location as well?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

johnnie65 said:


> Do u guys still have the shop in gilroy, CA? Are all the plaques and other items only being made in AZ? Or at the other location as well?


Sorry bro my name is mando I still live in gilroy and still making parts at the house I have in gilroy but I send everything to Yuma. I had too many issues servicing people because it's just me in gilroy. We service everyone out of Yuma now just so we can keep great service. Give us a try you won't regret it. Call our shop


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

mandoemex said:


> Sorry bro my name is mando I still live in gilroy and still making parts at the house I have in gilroy but I send everything to Yuma. I had too many issues servicing people because it's just me in gilroy. We service everyone out of Yuma now just so we can keep great service. Give us a try you won't regret it. Call our shop


No problem bro. We are planning on having you guys start making all of our club items. In sure we will happy being new customers.


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII (May 30, 2006)

Aloha Mando and Santi!! Just wanted to say thanks for putting out awesome parts and products for all the car clubs in Hawaii.......


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

We have been Working Hard on Setting up A Lowrider Store here at our Property in Yuma. We had a Small Area before , but we thought we'd expand and start getting more foot traffic for all your Lowriding Needs.

We have our Full line of Accesories Made By Krazy Kutting for Cars, Bikes and Pedal Cars 

We are here for all your Cutting needs

We Now carry Hoppos Hydraulics for everyone, We need to stock more but, we started with what is necessary 1st we have chrome cylinders street set-ups coils etc..

we have all our suspension parts we make moded and extended arms, Wish Bones, Y Bones, Trailing arms and adjustable trailing arms are comming soon

we are not fully et-up but here are some pics please come by anytime Monday thru Friday 9AM-4PM


----------



## rudogg760 (Dec 7, 2006)

i love my plaque, thanks for the fine work bro


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

KrazyKutting said:


> We have been Working Hard on Setting up A Lowrider Store here at our Property in Yuma. We had a Small Area before , but we thought we'd expand and start getting more foot traffic for all your Lowriding Needs.
> 
> We have our Full line of Accesories Made By Krazy Kutting for Cars, Bikes and Pedal Cars
> 
> ...


Congrats on the store location. That's tight. Wish u were closer to us, so we can check out all those goodies.

Pm me with info for ordering a plaque. I believe you guys have our layout already to get started. Lmk, thanks. (Blvd Kings CC)


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

What is the turn around time for a plaque?


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey good for you Santiago and everyone at KK you've been putting it down for years nice to see it paying off more wishing much more continued success. Now on to business lol did you custom make someone some A pillars and engrave them or are my eyes deceiving me? Parts look good, fit good are all good thanks for everything and all the 808 calls. That rearend "nuevo mexico" might be a reinforcement style I'll go with on mine. Ok have a good day and talk soon. WJ


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> We have been Working Hard on Setting up A Lowrider Store here at our Property in Yuma. We had a Small Area before , but we thought we'd expand and start getting more foot traffic for all your Lowriding Needs.
> 
> We have our Full line of Accesories Made By Krazy Kutting for Cars, Bikes and Pedal Cars
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 87-monte-ls (May 8, 2009)

nice work


----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

good people nice chrome n my eyes best place to ever spend your$ forget the rest .....krazy kutting the best Thanks again HOMIES!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## bigrockkk414 (Jan 23, 2014)

Im wanting to order a lot of products from you guys ur work is impeccable all of it will be for a 1987 monte carlo ls i need a grille a steering wheel custom made air cleaner brake and gas pedal and a rear view mirror i would also like the dash piece custom made on the passenger side w/out the vents i have some ideas and can draw alot of it out myself what do i need to do to go about getting it to u and how do we come up with a price. u can hit me back up here or email me at [email protected] or you can call me at 419-464-1930


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 87-monte-ls (May 8, 2009)

How much for raider nation grill for Ls Monte?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can you give me a call in regards to our club plaques. (559)250-2475


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Anyupdate on my carter plaque?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Anyupdate on my carter plaque?


 PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

johnnie65 said:


> Can you give me a call in regards to our club plaques. (559)250-2475


 PM sent, Call Made.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

87-monte-ls said:


> How much for raider nation grill for Ls Monte?


 PM Sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

6


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey bro, my compa had purchased rear end from you that you made. ( Art from Fresno Classics CC) for his caddy. We just finally put in on car but the power balls that you installed on there came with no caps or balls and I have tried over 6 pairs and cant find the right one to fit. Do you by chance have them laying around?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Hey bro, my compa had purchased rear end from you that you made. ( Art from Fresno Classics CC) for his caddy. We just finally put in on car but the power balls that you installed on there came with no caps or balls and I have tried over 6 pairs and cant find the right one to fit. Do you by chance have them laying around?


 PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

Hopefully I can get more stuff soon, thanks for all the great previous work :thumbsup: Krazy Kutting!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Good work....great prices! quick turnaround!!!! SoCoLowz!


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

SoCo Lowz!!!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

KrazyKutting said:


> PM sent, Call Made.


Thanks bro. And looking forward to the bizz.


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

U guys do great work i cant wait to get my plaque in my window


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## braman213 (Sep 28, 2011)

Do you carry adjustable upper trailing arms?? If so how much for them raw?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

nice job :thumbsup: can't wait to see it engraved...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Santiago, this is johnnie with blvd kings CC. I talked to last week about our plaques. I shipped out one of our plaques to u today. Should be there fri or sat. Please lmk when u get it. Will be placing a order next week.


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

looks good ROY KRAZY KUTTING...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

How much for a pair of chrome cadillac battery tie downs ?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

93 CADDY said:


> How much for a pair of chrome cadillac battery tie downs ?


 PM sent


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Havocg12 (Jul 17, 2012)

beautiful work .....good people.... bump for the homies>>>>


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

x







]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

Anyone else come on here everyday like me?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

KrazyKutting said:


>



Oh snaps...... Me likey!


----------



## B.Clark (Apr 13, 2012)

Need price on gbody mirrors and door handles engraved and chrome


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

B.Clark said:


> Need price on gbody mirrors and door handles engraved and chrome


 PM sent


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Eazy Duz It! :thumbsup::h5:




KrazyKutting said:


>


----------



## STR8T RIDER (Feb 9, 2007)

BUMP GOT MINES ON THE WAY 916 SQUAD SACRAMENTO IMPORTS:wave:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

/


----------



## STR8T RIDER (Feb 9, 2007)

BUMP FOR GREAT BUSINESS GREAT WORK AND GOOD COMMUNICATION!:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

[URL=http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album%206/9deec823-3695-4763-a893-c9652110c302_zps22ccd08a.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

[


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

Can you guys do this plaque?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice job thanks.... :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

[







[/UR


----------



## cuttytrippin28 (Oct 25, 2012)

You still got special goin on I need bout 4 hit me up


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

[


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

PM SENTuffin:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

SJ ALLDAY said:


> PM SENTuffin:


 PM replied


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

KrazyKutting said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I hope Everyone had a Great weekend and 4th of July. We are going to be back at Work Monday ready to get all of you ready for the up coming shows and the Streets.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We will be at the Torres Empire Show in Los Angeles this weekend stop by our Booth if you are there.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

mandoemex said:


> We will be at the Torres Empire Show in Los Angeles this weekend stop by our Booth if you are there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

can you do hood emblems?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> can you do hood emblems?


Yes we do. We PM'd you call us if you need to place and order.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

Are you guys coming out to the Lowrider show in Fresno ca Aug. 2nd?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

sixtrerollin said:


> Are you guys coming out to the Lowrider show in Fresno ca Aug. 2nd?


We were not sure we could go due to having customer work to finish, but it looks like we can so we will try and register Monday see if they let us in. We will post o here by Tuesday if we can get in.


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

mandoemex said:


> We were not sure we could go due to having customer work to finish, but it looks like we can so we will try and register Monday see if they let us in. We will post o here by Tuesday if we can get in.


:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

[URL=http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album%206/_DSC5081_zpsd5f0407c.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## sixtrerollin (Jul 17, 2014)

Good seeing you guys @ the Fresno Lowrider super show, got to put my order in for plaques.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## jroman (Jan 7, 2011)

How much for the grill teeth on a 52 Chevy. Just the teeth?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 1 ESR OG (Jun 22, 2010)

do you guys have any engraved blocks for sale and motor caps


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

got my turntable from krazy kutting, it works perfectly


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

came out badass KRAZY KUTS...


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

On our way to the El Paso show tomorrow. See you guys there


----------



## 67 chevy impala (Apr 22, 2010)

A












Are the prices from page one still the same now?? also what do you need to make some plaques for us?we already have plaques is just that the guy we order from is to bussy and will take to long also is hard to get a hold of him...we would like to Change the city since we are a new chapter from Atlanta GA the city we from is Aiken SC the name of the club is <> LIVING IT UP cc


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

67 chevy impala said:


> A
> View attachment 1383241
> View attachment 1383249
> Are the prices from page one still the same now?? also what do you need to make some plaques for us?we already have plaques is just that the guy we order from is to bussy and will take to long also is hard to get a hold of him...we would like to Change the city since we are a new chapter from Atlanta GA the city we from is Aiken SC the name of the club is <> LIVING IT UP cc


 Thanks you for reaching out. Our prices might have changed a little since this thread was 1st opened, please pm what you need and I will send you a personalized quote. Our plaques prices vary depending on how many plaques you order and the detail and size involved in making the plaque, put in general our chrome car plaques are $135 chrome, $165 Gold, $225 Chrome Engraved, and $300 for 2 tone engraved plus shipping.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

[[URL=http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album%206/5dd71ff6-3335-4218-a4b7-b595ca7c9ee7_zps911e8e08.jpg.html]/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We are in las vegas for the weekend at the lowrider magazine super show stop by our booth if your in vegas.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

do you make smaller plauqes that hang from underneath a liscence plate? kinda like the hotroders plates but done up as a plauqe style?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

We are back from Vegas. Another great show this year, seeing a lot of great rides out there and meeting up with a lot of our great customers. We want to thank everyone for supporting us out there coming from all over the world and taking some of our products home. Year after Year we meet so Many people from different countries building Lowriders and knowing our Products are wanted as much out there as they are here in the states feels like we must be doing something right. Thank you everyone who sticks with us through thick and Thin. Now we are getting back to work a lot of things to do.

Thank You all from the Krazy Kutting Crew


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Dress up your engine! Page Deal $1350. 
Individual Prices:
Valve Cover Set $700
Breathers $160
Air Cleaner $200
Spark Plug Looms $225
Radiator Cap $80
Optima Cover $180


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

southGAcustoms said:


> do you make smaller plauqes that hang from underneath a liscence plate? kinda like the hotroders plates but done up as a plauqe style?


?&#55357;&#56841;?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

southGAcustoms said:


> ?&#55357;&#56841;?


I sent you a pm regarding your question on those little plates.


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

How much for a raw battery hold Down that says impala for 5 battery's please pm me


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Custom cut thru hydraulic back plates. We carry in stock, chrome or chrome engraved: Cadillac, Chevy, Monte Carlo, Impala, Buick, Lincoln, Cutlass and Bowtie. We can also custom cut the name of your club, logo or names.
Chrome $60 each
Chrome engaved $100 each
Gold $80 each
2 Tone Engraved $125 each
Plus shipping 

PM or call us at 928 726 2958




https://www.facebook.com/KrazyKutting/photos/pcb.555540774545400/555539734545504/?type=1


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Thanks Santiago! _:worship:










_Now please send my pendent lol! _:roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

KrazyKutting;21124530[URL="http://s127.photobucket.com/user/mandoemex/media/album 6/album 6004/_DSC5460_zps6315e610.jpg.html" said:


> [/URL]


 Glad my minnesota chapter member took my advice and went with you guys. hope to have more done thru you soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> I sent you a pm regarding your question on those little plates.


So Do You?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Richiecool69elka said:


> So Do You?


PM sent


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

These guys do great work...always answers emails and phone calls! Made us 5 plaques!


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

How much for a set of cadillac pillars like the pic above but with out the triangle peices ?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

93 CADDY said:


> How much for a set of cadillac pillars like the pic above but with out the triangle peices ?


$390 for the 6 pieces.


----------



## pillo 84 regal (Jul 1, 2010)

How much for the g body door handle.


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

THANKS

Just received our order.


----------



## Slow low 65 (Jul 15, 2012)

How much for chrome and engrave rear bumper guards for 65 impala ?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

G Body Triple Plated Chrome, Molded, Extended 1", Reinforced with 3/16" MS Control Arms, with bushing bars and bushing Covers Package price is $975.
Individual Prices:
Lowers $500
Uppers $450
Bushing Bars $60
Bushing Covers $150
Plus Shipping.





https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=804956922899448&set=gm.337606043094273&type=1


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Slow low 65 said:


> How much for chrome and engrave rear bumper guards for 65 impala ?


 PM Sent with price using your cores.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


>


What it wud be the price steering wheel like the seccond one on here but with a Aztec warrior an a Spain warrior on the sides n the feder serpent in the center ? Lmk thx also I have a sample of it in case u wan to see it !!! Prices in all chrome an on two tone !!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Mr Cucho said:


> What it wud be the price steering wheel like the seccond one on here but with a Aztec warrior an a Spain warrior on the sides n the feder serpent in the center ? Lmk thx also I have a sample of it in case u wan to see it !!! Prices in all chrome an on two tone !!!


PM sent, our custom steering wheels start at $250 chrome plus shipping depending on detail and finish.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

B Body Triple Plated Chrome, Molded, Extended 1", Reinforced with 3/16" MS Control Arms, with bushing bars and bushing Covers Package price is $975.
Individual Prices:
Lowers $500
Uppers $450
Bushing Bars $60
Bushing Covers $150
Plus Shipping.
PM or call us at 928 750 2324


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

59-64 Triple Plated Chrome, Molded, Extended 1", Reinforced with 3/16" Mild Steel, Control Arms, with bushing bars Package price is $1250. (We can discount if you provide cores)
Individual Prices:
Lowers $600
Uppers $550
Bushing Bars $60 pair
Bushing Covers Available in chrome $300
Plus Shipping.
PM or call us at 928 750 2324


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Chrome Engraved G Body Lower A Arms $1300. PM or Call 928 750 2324


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Chrome Engraved Uppers and Lowers, B body. Uppers Extended 1" $1800. PM or Call me at 928 750 2324




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?....163478687047278.38264.100001554438225&type=1


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Chrome 65-70 Impala Lower Control Arms. $500 with core exchange. PM or call 928 750 2324


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

G Body LS, SS Mirrors Chrome Engraved $450. PM or Call 928 750 2324


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

i asked about the engraved 62 overlay and was wondering if its available now?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

bucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/mandoemex042/aa7b0b5f-9857-4b69-9ec2-c4f3619c03b6_zps866b2700.jpg[/IMG][/URL]http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/mandoemex042/_DSC6021_zps20c53269.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/mandoemex042/_DSC6083_zps280f0314.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

SANTIAGO..THANKS BRO GOT THE PENDENTS IN THE MAIL WEEK OR SO AGO..LOOKS BEAUTIFUL..NOW WHERE DO I GET CHAINS FOR THEM..THERE THE LIFES FINEST..I NEED A 36 AND A 32-30 AND CANT FIND ANYONE TO DO THEM FOR ME..LMK PLEASE THANKS


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Bagged Sixty8 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice work!!!! May be bringing my order to Krazy Kutting!!!!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

[/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Parts and Plaques just fresh out of plating get your plaques today

Lincoln arm extenders made by us and engraved by us.


Get your custom hood emblems for your ride


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Need a bow tie one.


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

I was wondering how my kids military handlebars and crank are coming along. Hit me up Santiago.


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Everything looks great give me a call when you have time.


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


>


DAMM my steering wheel came out sick thx Santiago n Krazy kutting TTT !!!! Can't wait tell arrived home !!! Greate job !!!!


----------



## hermosillo (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*CARNALES UNIDOS*
 LOWRIDER SANCTIONED CAR SHOW 
*Sunday August 16th, 2015*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield California

*This Year We Will Have *Two Buildings and Plenty of Outdoor Space*.
 Roll in Will Be Saturday the 15th and early Sunday Morning the 16th.
_* 
*_More Information Coming Soon........ 
_


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> View attachment 1663513
> 
> Need a bow tie one.


still


----------



## Ghall (Jun 13, 2015)

Hey whats up can anyone on here help with a custom rag top I need this color top done ASAP


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

nice work! TTT


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> View attachment 1663513
> 
> Need a bow tie one.


Still need a bow tie one


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> Still need a bow tie one


PM sent, Chevy Bow Tie Chrome Back plates are currently $80 pair plus shipping.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

how much are your plaques fully engraved gold and chrome?


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

KrazyKutting said:


> PM sent, Chevy Bow Tie Chrome Back plates are currently $80 pair plus shipping.


Pmed:thumbsup:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

BROOKLYNBUSA said:


> how much are your plaques fully engraved gold and chrome?










2 Tone Engraved are Generally $280 plus the shipping depending on size, detail on plaque and quantity ordered. Thanks!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/mandoemex047/_DSC7108_zpsvsrqeroo.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Santiago...not to be a bother I know you guys are busy..but I sent you a coach lite for my regal..what do you think? don't know if you want to make them...please let me know....thxs Mark


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## guero vaquero (Jan 21, 2010)

http://s127.photobucket.com/user/ma...3-40c9-8d7d-5b0c1dd82d71_zpsgnz9pcn9.jpg.html

Came out great thanks will definitely be contacting you soon for more work!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

how much for a chrome & engraved plaque?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

81monte505 said:


> how much for a chrome & engraved plaque?


most of the chrome engraved plaques we do go for $225 each plus shipping. that price can vary depending on the number of plaques you order, the size of the plaque and the detail.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

Update on my plaque?


----------



## 81monte505 (Aug 16, 2012)

koo ill be hitting you guys up soon, i gotta see if anybody else in the club wants a plaque and im gonna need some more stuff engraved soon too


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/mandoemex047/_DSC7246_zpsids2u5iu.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## 7ONE6 (Feb 19, 2015)

Again in case I missed it, how much for a simple old school plaque in chrome. Just want it to say sevenonesix curved I can send the font?


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

7ONE6 said:


> Again in case I missed it, how much for a simple old school plaque in chrome. Just want it to say sevenonesix curved I can send the font?


Most of our chrome plaques run $135 each plus shipping. I just sent you a PM with more information.


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

how much are the custom differential covers, saw a caddy 1 tis weekend and was wondering where I would find it the saw the 1's you have. was thnking a chevy bowtie 1


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

KrazyKutting said:


> http://i127.photobucket.com/albums/p122/mandoemex/mandoemex047/_DSC7108_zpsvsrqeroo.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


Need some pedal car pedals just like that "Engraved with the holes on the side" please PM price


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Can you make custom hood emblems.? This is the original one






I would like to have one made like this.






Pm with prices homie.


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

poppa68_KI_4life said:


> how much are the custom differential covers, saw a caddy 1 tis weekend and was wondering where I would find it the saw the 1's you have. was thnking a chevy bowtie 1











We have the bow Tie Differential Cover for $280 plus shipping. please pm me with any other questions or to place the order. Thanks,


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Car Plaques completed this last week:


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Best plaques around! The chrome is on point! I want a "built not bought" plaque soon gotta finish the car first...lol


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

In Stock ready to go are Triple Plated Chrome A Arms for 58-64 Impala, G body and B Body Types. Prices avg $925 for set of 4. PM or call 928 750 2324 for exact restrictions and shipping costs.


----------



## 70ways (Dec 28, 2012)

84euroclipbrougham said:


> View attachment 1663513
> 
> Need a bow tie one.


how much for 3 caprice


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Thank you for these weeks orders in car plaques!


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

70ways said:


> how much for 3 caprice


3 Caprice Chrome Back plates are $180


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Custom Chrome Back Plates, PM or call 928 750 2324 for price.


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

Krazy Kutting are you guys going to be at Vegas Super Show on OCT 11... :thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

KrazyKutting said:


> Custom Chrome Back Plates, PM or call 928 750 2324 for price.


How much for the engraved Cadillac back plate also do you make the 93 Cadillac Fleetwood tail lights covers still?


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

KrazyKutting said:


> Custom Chrome Back Plates, PM or call 928 750 2324 for price.




those engraved1's are tight. whats the price


----------



## 84CAPRICELANDAU (Oct 30, 2009)

Just got my emblem in the mail yesterday......Thanks Krazy Kutting. Definitly will be doing more buisness again soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Starting Nor until Dec 1st we will be blowing out our stock to get ready for the New Year. Some items will be 15% of plus free shipping others will be 25% of plus free shipping and the rest will be 40% off plus free shipping Alaska and Hawaii as well as international will not be free shipping however we will have some credit towards shipping. We will be posting all day here in Lay it low Mostly in Facebook and instagram. Please stay tune


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

mandoemex said:


>



Pm'd, called, texted, and posted in your Black Friday topic. Looks like sale is over today. Let me know, this $$$$ burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Happy 2016 to all you LIL Users. We appreciate all your Loyalty thru the last 10 years we have been in business. My Name is Armando Gonzalez for those who don't know me. I will attempt to take care of the Lil Blogs in 2016. We have been swamped and we will now need to spread the resources. I am Excited to take LIL Sales under my wing since we started our Business pretty much using LIL. Again I just wanted to introduce my self and also let everyone know on here that I will Not only be taking your order, but also Follow it thru give updates if needed, and probably fab or plate most of your stuff.

Thanks again
Armando Gonzalez (President)
Krazy Kutting LLC
Cell (928)304-4236 I don't have voice mail set-up ye but text me if I don't pick up
[email protected]
Web page www.karzicon.net
Office # same as always (928)726-2958

My Hours are 8AM to 6PM Monday thru Friday
Weekends you are taking a risk I don't answer we are usually at events.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

While everyone was vacationing we were busy getting things ready for this year. Get your items now while they are in stock.

Starting with Chrome Arms ready for your Impala, Cadillac, caprice, or G Body Monte, regal, or cutlass. Call for Pricing they run about 850 a set of 4 arms depending on the type. Her are some picks we have like to sets of each chrome and 1 set engraved ready to go. we can also customize it for you if you want a bigger extention or want to add chain braket etc...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

a lot of accessories in stock for you Lowrider here are some that we have in stock now. get them before the tax crunch and everything gets sold.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Here are more


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

Those chrome engraved Cadillac back plates what's the ticket?


----------



## 93 CADDY (Dec 28, 2005)

Price for top and bottom arms for big body with chrome bars for the top arm extended 1"


----------



## 305chino (Oct 12, 2013)

Hit me up when u get a chance need up date on part and need to order more parts ..... Thanks Hans just pm me


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

305chino said:


> Hit me up when u get a chance need up date on part and need to order more parts ..... Thanks Hans just pm me


 PM'd you your order is ready and call us for your next order. Thanks fo your loyalty we appreciate it


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

93 CADDY said:


> Price for top and bottom arms for big body with chrome bars for the top arm extended 1"


We have those in stock for $900 with he top arm bars and all 4 arms triple plated chrome an 1 inch extended top arms. Were ready I you are.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Yogi said:


> Those chrome engraved Cadillac back plates what's the ticket?


We sell them for $180 a set of 2. I will let a se go for $150 if your ready to order a set.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Get your Switch plates Starti at $50 ea all chrome plated milled or engraved aluminum. Ready to shi most types in stock or have us make a custom one just for you


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

Mando it's Joe from USO in Hawaii I'm asking you first please before anything else to resolve my current situation since I have used you guys for about almost all those ten years. I need my parts my car has been sitting for minor items. They are paid for already. I won't send the other cores for the remaining paid for work until this is addressed. My confidence is becoming increasingly strained. If you need to text me do so at 808-551-7097.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I talked with Santi and it seems we are missing 1 of the bolts you are asking for. I know that the parts are only a few bolts but we take things serious here and want to make sure you get them. Give me until Wednesday to get that last bolt fixed and we will ship out to you next week. Sorry about your wait just sometimes a bolt gets lost in the tanks and we had to buy an entire gear box just to get your pc. Thanks again. 
and don't loose faith we dropped the ball and unfortunately it was on your order. Please feel free to call me like you did this morning


----------



## shoez86 (Jul 15, 2004)

I appreciate that, it is a pitman arm and a couple gearbox pieces but they are the locking ring and end cap. I also have the palm trees and Hawaii name plate that I need to talk to you about. I will text though. Thanks again.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

shoez86 said:


> I appreciate that, it is a pitman arm and a couple gearbox pieces but they are the locking ring and end cap. I also have the palm trees and Hawaii name plate that I need to talk to you about. I will text though. Thanks again.


Yes that is correct on the gearbox part I have all that ready other than 1 Bolt. I really appreciate your patience. It will be shipping Tomorrow or Wednesday depending the time I get's out o the tanks and if we can get to shipping in time. I will Text you your Tracking info.


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Armando....I have looking for a chrome gas tank skin for my regal with no success...is that something Krazy kutting will do?....you guys made our club plaques...


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

bodyman1979 said:


> Armando....I have looking for a chrome gas tank skin for my regal with no success...is that something Krazy kutting will do?....you guys made our club plaques...


We have some good gas tanks here. I just made one last week. We cut the bottom 1/2 of the tank nd slit the sides for relief when you glue the cover to your existing tank. We sell them for $450 already chrome we would have to make 1 for you and that would take 2 weeks and a half so about 18 days. let me know

Thanks


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

After 30 years we have decided to change up our car club plaque, and we have chosen Krazy Kutting to do the work. 
We chose them because of the clean work and customer service. 
We will see...

mando reyes
www.majestixcarclub.com


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

Do you have custom steering wheels.


----------



## Mixteco (Apr 3, 2006)

Are the prices still the same?


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*reply*



xtremexb said:


> Do you have custom steering wheels.


We can make and have made a lot of different styles. We also stock a lot of steering wheels we make already to ship. Here are some examples. What is it that you are looking for.




Feel free to call us if you have any questions or text me (928)304-4236 my Name is Armando


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Mixteco said:


> Are the prices still the same?


Depends on what you are looking for if it's Plaques we stat the Plaques at $135 Chrome plated. Let me know if I can help you


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Julz (Aug 5, 2015)

Will you pm me a price for 7 car plaques, chrome plated and engraved. Plus shipping to 88201


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Julz said:


> Will you pm me a price for 7 car plaques, chrome plated and engraved. Plus shipping to 88201


yes


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Examples of some tank plugs and pricing please.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How is the engraved ashtray plate supposed to be installed on a 63 Impala?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/27-c...4-63-dash-pieces-installing.html#post23035442


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm looking to get ideas for a plaque design can u me


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

whats the ticket shipped to 33880 thanks


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

ABES1963 said:


> View attachment 1880209
> whats the ticket shipped to 33880 thanks


Big Body caddy Control Arm set like that shipped to 30060 ???


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

I was at the MIAMI show I was looking for Control Arms there too...I did not see any in the Krazy booth....but the parts were very nice I did see.


----------



## 93lac (Jun 17, 2016)

do u guys make these for 93 Fleetwood. pm me a price if u do. thanks


----------



## Yogi (Mar 29, 2011)

I need a plaque asap ready to order today!


----------



## big black 67 (Oct 31, 2012)

Can you pm me a list of 67 impala suspension parts if you have any?


----------

